# 2014 May Rainbows



## Darlin65

2014 May Rainbows

1st
Kerlouet
Ttclou25

MonyMony 
:blue: Julian Isaac Born April 8th weighing 6lbs 11oz and 19in :blue:
SweetV: Sweet baby Alexander born sleeping :angel:

2nd
SusieC
Darlin65 :blue:

3rd
miss_geordie

nats77 
:pink: Baby Nancy Born May 10th weighing 7lb 4oz :pink:

precious_baby :pink:

4th
Havmercy

6th
floridamomma

7th
KamIAm
Hopin4ABump
Nats77

8th
Ece77

9th
klsltsp
JillieBean

12th
schultzie18 :pink:
Lune-meil :boy:

17th
Pregoinnorge

19th
Sunnyleah :blue:

26th
MrsAmk :yellow:

29th
Starry Night :pink:
Proud Parent


Gender

0 :pink:
0 :blue:
0 :yellow:

​


----------



## SusieC

Me, me!!!! EDD 2nd may. I hope to see some others here soon xx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats SusieC


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats!

I've alternately gotten April 30th and May 3rd as my EDD. So if it's all right, I'll join here for now since I'm hoping for a May Day baby!


----------



## SweetV

It's still a bit early for me but if my BFP from today stays sticky I'm due May 4th. :cloud9:


----------



## SweetV

It's still a bit early for me but if my BFP from today stays sticky I'm due May 4th. :cloud9:


----------



## Darlin65

EDD May 2nd :happydance: test was nice and dark so I hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats to the BFPs! :thumbup:


----------



## SusieC

Congrats ladies!!! Nice to have some company along what is going to be a long journey! Hope you are all keeping well. Happy and healthy pregnancies to us all x


----------



## SusieC

MonyMony said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've alternately gotten April 30th and May 3rd as my EDD. So if it's all right, I'll join here for now since I'm hoping for a May Day baby!

Mine has come up 2nd or 3rd may. After 2 losses I don't really care which month I have a baby, but I must admit i was super excited by a may baby! It just seems a lovely time of year really! A May Day baby would be fun! When we have our scans they'll probably revise our dates and then the babies rarely come on them anyway but it's fun guessing in the meantime!


----------



## SweetV

Here is a really quick run down of my story. 12/12/11 (my birthday!) mc at 7 weeks. Pregnant again next cycle mc diagnosed at 12 week scan (said baby had stopped growing around 9-10 weeks) mc official at 13 weeks 05/12. Have been desperately trying since and on Friday got my BFP!!!!!!

Now my question is.... how are you ladies handling your rainbow pregnancy? It is still so early and after having been through losses and so much pain I'm excited and terrified at the same time. The only person I've said anything to is my DH and I begged him not to tell anybody. Have any of you told anybody? If not when are you planning to?


----------



## SusieC

SweetV said:


> Here is a really quick run down of my story. 12/12/11 (my birthday!) mc at 7 weeks. Pregnant again next cycle mc diagnosed at 12 week scan (said baby had stopped growing around 9-10 weeks) mc official at 13 weeks 05/12. Have been desperately trying since and on Friday got my BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Now my question is.... how are you ladies handling your rainbow pregnancy? It is still so early and after having been through losses and so much pain I'm excited and terrified at the same time. The only person I've said anything to is my DH and I begged him not to tell anybody. Have any of you told anybody? If not when are you planning to?

We're trying not to stress but so much easier said than done. Overall im really excited and trying to be positive! I've told 2 v close friends. We will prob tell my mum after our early scan - we see her every week so be hard not to, also I'll need to tell some close friends I'm going on a spa weekend with at 10 weeks, and I plan on telling work (only my managers) at 8.5 weeks, after early scan and my leave - because I have a stressful job where I am potentially at risk of violence. So in sum I'll be telling a few people before 12 weeks but only where necessary! We'll tell everyone else after the 12 week scan.


----------



## Hippielove

MonyMony said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've alternately gotten April 30th and May 3rd as my EDD. So if it's all right, I'll join here for now since I'm hoping for a May Day baby!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

SweetV said:


> It's still a bit early for me but if my BFP from today stays sticky I'm due May 4th. :cloud9:

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Hippielove

Darlin65 said:


> EDD May 2nd :happydance: test was nice and dark so I hope it's a sticky bean!

Welcome and congrats


----------



## MonyMony

Early days are so...tentative. Hard to get hopes up, hard not to!

Only my sister knows right now, but hubby is pushing to tell his parents next week because he wants their support if it's another loss. :( But if that happens, they will tell his sister, and then I'll have to let my other sister and my mother know, which will get round to my dad, my nephew, and a whole host of SOs. Grrr.

Will probably have to tell my boss early, as I tend to get very sick.


----------



## SweetV

MonyMony said:


> Early days are so...tentative. Hard to get hopes up, hard not to!
> 
> Only my sister knows right now, but hubby is pushing to tell his parents next week because he wants their support if it's another loss. :( But if that happens, they will tell his sister, and then I'll have to let my other sister and my mother know, which will get round to my dad, my nephew, and a whole host of SOs. Grrr.
> 
> Will probably have to tell my boss early, as I tend to get very sick.


This is very similar to what I am going through. If I tell hubby's parents I know they will tell his siblings (they did last time even though we asked them not too), but his dad is very sick and hubby wants to give him something to look forward too. I'm up for promotion mid September so I don't think I want to break the news at work until I know if I got the job or not (selfish I know but what if I get overlooked if they think I'm going on maternity and the pregnancy doesn't work out?), however I also tend to get sick. If I tell hubby's parents I have to tell mine as they live in very close proximity to each other and as stated above MIL is bad with secrets (and if my mom finds out from MIL I'm in big big trouble). A bunch of my friends just announced their pregnancies this weekend all over 12 weeks and I just want to scream "me too!!!"


----------



## MonyMony

I think it's smart to wait at work, if you're able.

I guess it's just hard to keep things from family. To top it off, my sister-in-law is getting maried next month so we have a ton of celebrations at which I might not be feeling well and people may notice if I'm not drinking. Also, do not want to steal her thunder.

Anyone think they are crazy to be wanting to be sick? I know I feel that way because I'll barely be able to function if and when it finally hits! And it isn't always a good indicator. My coworker never had a lick of ms and she has a healthy as can be daughter.


----------



## Hippielove

Are you ladies experiencing exhaustion yet or if you are when did it start?


----------



## MonyMony

Not too much yet.


----------



## Darlin65

Hippielove said:


> Are you ladies experiencing exhaustion yet or if you are when did it start?

OMG YES! :dohh: Ever since like right before my :bfp: But it was bad with DH too. I skipped ms last time and was just so darn tired all the time. Think that is going to happen again. Hopefully! I'd rather be tired than sick! :haha:


----------



## Kerlouet

I got my BFP on the 22nd with an EDD of may 1st give or take a few days! This is our 4th pregnancy with baby no1! Congrats to you all


----------



## nats77

Hello everyone, can I join u please? Just got my bfp yesterday and praying this will be my sticky bean, will be due in may around the 13th I think??
Congratulations to everyone here xx


----------



## Hippielove

Kerlouet said:


> I got my BFP on the 22nd with an EDD of may 1st give or take a few days! This is our 4th pregnancy with baby no1! Congrats to you all

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

nats77 said:


> Hello everyone, can I join u please? Just got my bfp yesterday and praying this will be my sticky bean, will be due in may around the 13th I think??
> Congratulations to everyone here xx

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## SweetV

Darlin65 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies experiencing exhaustion yet or if you are when did it start?
> 
> OMG YES! :dohh: Ever since like right before my :bfp: But it was bad with DH too. I skipped ms last time and was just so darn tired all the time. Think that is going to happen again. Hopefully! I'd rather be tired than sick! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm the same. I never got sick with any of my pregnancies, very very dizzy and utterly exhausted. I haven't been sleeping well lately so I'm sure that's contributing but I have also been very tired since before my BFP


----------



## floridamomma

hi ladies after a loss in feb on vday at 10 weeks we are back in the saddle again. we are currently 4 weeks with an est due date of may 6. when I saw two lines on my test I could do nothing but cry, I told dh right away and he is so happy but cautious. my best friend knows and that's it. The weird thing for me is as much as I want to keep it a secret until after the 12 week scan I am scared if we lose it ill be trapped in my pain as dh wants no one to know yet. I am exhausted all the time and nauseous whenever im not lying down. I want to be happy but I am terrified. so there is my story ladies! hope I didn't bore too much


----------



## SusieC

Wow the BFPs keep coming!! Welcome and congrats everyone! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to us all x


----------



## Hippielove

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies after a loss in feb on vday at 10 weeks we are back in the saddle again. we are currently 4 weeks with an est due date of may 6. when I saw two lines on my test I could do nothing but cry, I told dh right away and he is so happy but cautious. my best friend knows and that's it. The weird thing for me is as much as I want to keep it a secret until after the 12 week scan I am scared if we lose it ill be trapped in my pain as dh wants no one to know yet. I am exhausted all the time and nauseous whenever im not lying down. I want to be happy but I am terrified. so there is my story ladies! hope I didn't bore too much

Welcome and congrats


----------



## SweetV

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies after a loss in feb on vday at 10 weeks we are back in the saddle again. we are currently 4 weeks with an est due date of may 6. when I saw two lines on my test I could do nothing but cry, I told dh right away and he is so happy but cautious. my best friend knows and that's it. The weird thing for me is as much as I want to keep it a secret until after the 12 week scan I am scared if we lose it ill be trapped in my pain as dh wants no one to know yet. I am exhausted all the time and nauseous whenever im not lying down. I want to be happy but I am terrified. so there is my story ladies! hope I didn't bore too much

I know exactly what you mean. I have told nobody but DH. I had a mc in 2011 at 7 weeks and DH was so excited for the pregnancy. Preg again in early 2012 and he wouldn't even smile about it. mmc in may of 2012 at 12 weeks and I was devastated. When I told him about this pregnancy he didn't even smile. He said there was too much pain last time so he will not be happy until after 12 weeks. He refuses to tell his parents as they still haven't let last years go. Best of luck!!! It's nice to see you here from the July/August thread!


----------



## floridamomma

SweetV said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies after a loss in feb on vday at 10 weeks we are back in the saddle again. we are currently 4 weeks with an est due date of may 6. when I saw two lines on my test I could do nothing but cry, I told dh right away and he is so happy but cautious. my best friend knows and that's it. The weird thing for me is as much as I want to keep it a secret until after the 12 week scan I am scared if we lose it ill be trapped in my pain as dh wants no one to know yet. I am exhausted all the time and nauseous whenever im not lying down. I want to be happy but I am terrified. so there is my story ladies! hope I didn't bore too much
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I have told nobody but DH. I had a mc in 2011 at 7 weeks and DH was so excited for the pregnancy. Preg again in early 2012 and he wouldn't even smile about it. mmc in may of 2012 at 12 weeks and I was devastated. When I told him about this pregnancy he didn't even smile. He said there was too much pain last time so he will not be happy until after 12 weeks. He refuses to tell his parents as they still haven't let last years go. Best of luck!!! It's nice to see you here from the July/August thread!Click to expand...

Believe me I know. Dh wants to wait until Christmas to tell everyone. I will ne 21 weeks then god willing. how will I hide that?! its nice to see you back in the loop as well! happy and healthy 9months to you


----------



## MonyMony

As long as I don't have too many symptoms, I want to wait to tell most people, though family may have to find out as we have events every weekend for the next month due to birthdays and an upcoming wedding.

It's sad, but I can't get my hopes up too much either until I get much farther along. Doctor's office won't even see me until mid-Sept. Just have to settle in for the long first trimester wait--so glad for the ladies here!


----------



## floridamomma

I booked my first apt for sept 18 ill be 7 weeks


----------



## Havmercy

just got our BFP. We had a 32 weeker May 2012, and I had a miscarriage June 2013. We aren't tellling anyone about this pregnancy until I'm @ least 8 weeks. My doc's office doesn't do prenantal visits until 8 weeks.:nope: I haven't bothered to call about this pregnancy yet. This is so nerve racking:wacko: because every time I go to the bathroom, I'm dreading seeing blood again. I miss the special treatment from our fertility specialist. When we were ttc our first baby, we were seeing a fertility specialist. He wanted us to come in right away to test HCG levels. I don't have any symptons yet, but I didn't have a lot with my first pregnancy either.


----------



## Darlin65

I want to constantly test because my appt isn't until September 26th :shock: I went in around 6wks last pregnancy to confirm but I switched to a midwife mid pregnancy and they don't see you until 8-10wks. I will be 8wks 6d. I will also have my 1st scan then too. Last time I waited too long to be seen and my hcg was already dropping. I had put it off until after Christmas because our schedule was so crazy. I'm afraid ill get so excited again and then find out there's no hb or something at my appt :(


----------



## Hippielove

Havmercy said:


> just got our BFP. We had a 32 weeker May 2012, and I had a miscarriage June 2013. We aren't tellling anyone about this pregnancy until I'm @ least 8 weeks. My doc's office doesn't do prenantal visits until 8 weeks.:nope: I haven't bothered to call about this pregnancy yet. This is so nerve racking:wacko: because every time I go to the bathroom, I'm dreading seeing blood again. I miss the special treatment from our fertility specialist. When we were ttc our first baby, we were seeing a fertility specialist. He wanted us to come in right away to test HCG levels. I don't have any symptons yet, but I didn't have a lot with my first pregnancy either.

Welcome and congrats... When are you due?


----------



## SweetV

Havmercy said:


> just got our BFP. We had a 32 weeker May 2012, and I had a miscarriage June 2013. We aren't tellling anyone about this pregnancy until I'm @ least 8 weeks. My doc's office doesn't do prenantal visits until 8 weeks.:nope: I haven't bothered to call about this pregnancy yet. This is so nerve racking:wacko: because every time I go to the bathroom, I'm dreading seeing blood again. I miss the special treatment from our fertility specialist. When we were ttc our first baby, we were seeing a fertility specialist. He wanted us to come in right away to test HCG levels. I don't have any symptons yet, but I didn't have a lot with my first pregnancy either.

Welcome!
I'm also due May 4th! I had a mmc in May, 2012 and I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to tell anybody. I had a mc in 2011 and when I found out I was pregnant again they gave me a scan right away and a blood test. This time nothing!


----------



## ttclou25

Hi :flower: Im due around 30th/1st May so wondering if i can join here. Was on the PAL thread with my son which i found great support until he was born. Nice to have a place where people understand the anxiety of being pg again after mc. Look forward to getting to know you all x:kiss:


----------



## KamIAm

I got my BFP this past Monday at 10dpo! ...and yes, I've tested everyday since, at least once a day! According to my lovely app, my EDD would be May 7 ... Very cautiously growing my rainbow ..&#9829;


----------



## Hippielove

ttclou25 said:


> Hi :flower: Im due around 30th/1st May so wondering if i can join here. Was on the PAL thread with my son which i found great support until he was born. Nice to have a place where people understand the anxiety of being pg again after mc. Look forward to getting to know you all x:kiss:

Welcome and congrats..


----------



## klsltsp

Hello Ladies

My EDD is May 9th, I have a 21-25 day cycle, so tested positive yesterday on CD20!! This is my first cycle after my loss, started bleeding on Aug 9... can't believe I'm pg again, but I'm happy!!

I haven't told my OH yet.. have told my sister and my best friend. My OH was devastated and he said he'd love for me to not tell him I'm pregnant until just before our first scan, which is normally 6 - 7 weeks... not sure I can keep this in for another 2 - 3 weeks. I am having bloodwork done tomorrow, tuesday and thursday to check my levels. I told him I'd try but if things start to happen I will need him for the support... part of me is mad at him, why does he get to not have to stress... but I don't mind trying to make him happy.

I tested yesterday and twice today :) I have 3 more tests... will probably do 1 a day to see if the line is getting darker :)

Congrats on all of the bfps and here's hoping to a lot of sticky beans!!!

Kim

P.S. Havmercy, I think I remember you from before, I had a baby end of June 2012.


----------



## ttclou25

KamIAm said:


> I got my BFP this past Monday at 10dpo! ...and yes, I've tested everyday since, at least once a day! According to my lovely app, my EDD would be May 7 ... Very cautiously growing my rainbow ..


Haha glad its not just me i have tested every single day - they are getting stronger but not as strong as control line:wacko: Going to try and have a day off from testing 2moz though


Welcome and congrats..[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the welcome xx
 



Attached Files:







20130826_194140_resized.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ttclou25

klsltsp said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> My EDD is May 9th, I have a 21-25 day cycle, so tested positive yesterday on CD20!! This is my first cycle after my loss, started bleeding on Aug 9... can't believe I'm pg again, but I'm happy!!
> 
> I haven't told my OH yet.. have told my sister and my best friend. My OH was devastated and he said he'd love for me to not tell him I'm pregnant until just before our first scan, which is normally 6 - 7 weeks... not sure I can keep this in for another 2 - 3 weeks. I am having bloodwork done tomorrow, tuesday and thursday to check my levels. I told him I'd try but if things start to happen I will need him for the support... part of me is mad at him, why does he get to not have to stress... but I don't mind trying to make him happy.
> 
> I tested yesterday and twice today :) I have 3 more tests... will probably do 1 a day to see if the line is getting darker :)
> 
> Congrats on all of the bfps and here's hoping to a lot of sticky beans!!!
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. Havmercy, I think I remember you from before, I had a baby end of June 2012.

Omg you must be the most strong willed person ever. I could never not tell DH as it would be written all over my face. I didnt want to tell my mum or DH mum but blurted it out. I do wish I had your strengh x


----------



## nats77

Is anyone else having pains?? I'm scared xx


----------



## floridamomma

we actually blabbed to our family(mom dad and siblings) because we really need the support. I am actually mortified I said anything because the pressure is ten times worst but everyone is quite understanding and says they will keep quiet and pray for us


----------



## Kerlouet

My problem is I went to see my gyny last Friday and had an US and saw a gestational Sac. This past week being a POAS aholic I have continued testing everyday. I am driving myself crazy with this as my tests are so faint, like nearly not there and I also got a BFN on a digi. I am putting an end to my misery tomorrow by going for a blood test but I just don't get it.


----------



## floridamomma

nats77 said:


> Is anyone else having pains?? I'm scared xx

I get nervous with pains but it could be growing pain or gas(for me at least) speak only positive into existence my dad taught me that. you will be fine ill be praying for you


----------



## Hippielove

KamIAm said:


> I got my BFP this past Monday at 10dpo! ...and yes, I've tested everyday since, at least once a day! According to my lovely app, my EDD would be May 7 ... Very cautiously growing my rainbow ..

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Hippielove

klsltsp said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> My EDD is May 9th, I have a 21-25 day cycle, so tested positive yesterday on CD20!! This is my first cycle after my loss, started bleeding on Aug 9... can't believe I'm pg again, but I'm happy!!
> 
> I haven't told my OH yet.. have told my sister and my best friend. My OH was devastated and he said he'd love for me to not tell him I'm pregnant until just before our first scan, which is normally 6 - 7 weeks... not sure I can keep this in for another 2 - 3 weeks. I am having bloodwork done tomorrow, tuesday and thursday to check my levels. I told him I'd try but if things start to happen I will need him for the support... part of me is mad at him, why does he get to not have to stress... but I don't mind trying to make him happy.
> 
> I tested yesterday and twice today :) I have 3 more tests... will probably do 1 a day to see if the line is getting darker :)
> 
> Congrats on all of the bfps and here's hoping to a lot of sticky beans!!!
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. Havmercy, I think I remember you from before, I had a baby end of June 2012.

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> My EDD is May 9th, I have a 21-25 day cycle, so tested positive yesterday on CD20!! This is my first cycle after my loss, started bleeding on Aug 9... can't believe I'm pg again, but I'm happy!!
> 
> I haven't told my OH yet.. have told my sister and my best friend. My OH was devastated and he said he'd love for me to not tell him I'm pregnant until just before our first scan, which is normally 6 - 7 weeks... not sure I can keep this in for another 2 - 3 weeks. I am having bloodwork done tomorrow, tuesday and thursday to check my levels. I told him I'd try but if things start to happen I will need him for the support... part of me is mad at him, why does he get to not have to stress... but I don't mind trying to make him happy.
> 
> I tested yesterday and twice today :) I have 3 more tests... will probably do 1 a day to see if the line is getting darker :)
> 
> Congrats on all of the bfps and here's hoping to a lot of sticky beans!!!
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. Havmercy, I think I remember you from before, I had a baby end of June 2012.



I could not keep it a secret from DH. I have told him every time right after the first POAS positive, even over the phone. You have some serious will power!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Kerlouet said:


> My problem is I went to see my gyny last Friday and had an US and saw a gestational Sac. This past week being a POAS aholic I have continued testing everyday. I am driving myself crazy with this as my tests are so faint, like nearly not there and I also got a BFN on a digi. I am putting an end to my misery tomorrow by going for a blood test but I just don't get it.

I would definitely try and get bloods they are just the best way of telling - i really pray everything is ok :kiss:


----------



## klsltsp

:wacko:Yikes how's everyone doing this morning?

I just had some bloodwork done... crossing my fingers now until I see numbers, then I'm doing more bloodwork tues then thurs..

Still haven't told my OH yet hahaha It's not that I have super will power but he is a big time worry wart and he has had 5-6 miscarriages in his life and desperatly wanted to be a dad... so thank goodness our first one was easy so to speak.. my DS is 14 months. Anyways he's always worried that the amount of miscarriages was his fault... so once I have a good idea that this one is going to stick then I'll tell him.

Although having said that i think he may know... he normally has no idea about my cycle and he said to me the other night "shouldn't you be getting your cycle right about now" haha I said yeah but it's the first cycle after the miscarriage so it could be wonky... he bought it for now!

Anyways I digress... how's everyone doing/feeling? Any symptoms yet... nothing here.. which worries me a little since I had major MS with both of my DS....

Anywho have a great day!!

Kim:happydance:


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
Can I join too? I had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year and waited until August to TTC again. Well, we got pregnant right away, but the constant worry is torturing me!
As many of you, I'm still doing the hpts each and every morning and on mornings which they don't seem to be much darker than the previous day, I totally go nuts :wacko:
Hope I'll manage to relax a little after my first ob visit next Friday!
I told DH right away since I couldn't keep it a secret for the life of me and also to a close friend. And that's all! Hope the first trimester flies away smoothly and we'll be able to announce it to the world!
BTW, my due date seems to be the 8th so far :)
H & H 9 months to us all...


----------



## ttclou25

:wave: - Ece


----------



## ece77

:hi: Lou!


----------



## klsltsp

hahaha :hi: ece and Lou!! :)


----------



## ece77

:hi: klsltsp


----------



## SweetV

ece77 said:


> :hi: klsltsp

how do you do the spoiler? I like it!


:hi: to everybody!


----------



## SweetV

I've only done 3 tests so far. The first was very faint at 10DPO the second the control line never showed (had to pee every five minutes so not enough I guess) and that was 11DPO got a 2-3 week on a digi at 12DPO test was done at night with a 1 hour hold and 2 glasses of water and haven't tested since (last test was last weekend). I feel pregnant, no ms but very very full breasts, and a very full feeling after I eat. My DS was such an easy pregnancy. No ms, just bad heartburn towards the end. I don't remember feeling this intense so early on last time either. 

I'm waiting for my blood work, it will make it all so real. I think I will wait until 6 weeks or so. Last time I had a scan at 6 weeks and blood work done and I still had a mc at 12 weeks even though they had assured me everything was fine. 

H&H 9 months to everybody. May all the May rainbows be sticky!!!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats to everyone new!


Anyone else have symptoms that come and go, not consistent at all?


----------



## ttclou25

MonyMony said:


> Congrats to everyone new!
> 
> 
> Anyone else have symptoms that come and go, not consistent at all?

Yep its driving me nuts :wacko: One minute i feel so bloated and pregnant with sore boobs the next i feel normal like i do now i hate feeling nothing it really scares me:nope:


----------



## ece77

Hello SweetV! Congratulations on the BFP. We are all very cautious after our losses and I'm sure we'll be good support for each other in this group ;)
Doing the spoiler thing is quite easy. Go to your "edit signiture" page, highlight the text you want to do spoiler and tick the icon with a smiley whose eyes are blindfolded. It is the last one on the second row of icons. Preview before you save, incase something's wrong and save. Voila!

Mony - My symptoms come and go all the time. And they are quite mild even when they are here. I was quite worried but everyone seems to say it's quite normal!

AFM - I gave bloods this morning. Hope it comes back as a decent number! Has anyone else done HCG, at what dpo, and what was your #?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

ece i had bloods done yesterday.. not sure what dpo... cycle day 22 for me i think i was 3 weeks 5 days.. wont get the results till tuesday... i am also doing more bloods on tues and thurs..

My loss was just last cycle.. crazy really i started bleeding Aug 9... miscarried on the 10th... think i ovulated 17/18 then bfp Aug 28.. crazy month 2bfps and 1 loss!!!

As for symptoms i am not having much... a little nauseous if i am hungry...no sore boobs... i have a 14 month old and i just finished nursing this month...

anyway hope everyone has a great weekend.

kim


----------



## JillieBean

Could I please be added? EDD May 9. Also a nervous Nellie. :)


----------



## Hippielove

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join too? I had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year and waited until August to TTC again. Well, we got pregnant right away, but the constant worry is torturing me!
> As many of you, I'm still doing the hpts each and every morning and on mornings which they don't seem to be much darker than the previous day, I totally go nuts :wacko:
> Hope I'll manage to relax a little after my first ob visit next Friday!
> I told DH right away since I couldn't keep it a secret for the life of me and also to a close friend. And that's all! Hope the first trimester flies away smoothly and we'll be able to announce it to the world!
> BTW, my due date seems to be the 8th so far :)
> H & H 9 months to us all...

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

JillieBean said:


> Could I please be added? EDD May 9. Also a nervous Nellie. :)

Welcome and congrats...


----------



## ttclou25

Hows everyone doing? Hope the beans are all being good :winkwink:


----------



## klsltsp

hey Lou I'm good you!!

So ladies, I told OH last night, finally hahaha he was very happy :)... cautiously... I showed him the tests getting stronger and he liked that... he just couldn't wrap his head around the fact that he got me pregnant twice in 2 month lol 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!!

Kim


----------



## floridamomma

had hcg levels drawn at 4weeks 4days levels were 764!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello all! Can I join? I just got my bfp! I will be due May 12th. Very excited but also very scared. I can't wait to find out this little one is in the right place!


----------



## Hippielove

schultzie18 said:


> Hello all! Can I join? I just got my bfp! I will be due May 12th. Very excited but also very scared. I can't wait to find out this little one is in the right place!

Welcome and congrats again.


----------



## SweetV

schultzie18 said:


> Hello all! Can I join? I just got my bfp! I will be due May 12th. Very excited but also very scared. I can't wait to find out this little one is in the right place!

Yay! Welcome!


----------



## Darlin65

I'm so bloated I look like I'm starting to show :haha:


----------



## KamIAm

Me too Darlin65! Mercy!
Well, after a week straight of POAS, it is sinking in... I'm pregnant! Wow... I still haven't told my OH.. I'm calling my doctor first thing in the morning to make my appointment, but I'm really wanting toTRY to wait a bit before I tell him (He's a bigger nervous nelly than me!) 

*Side note: looking through my tracking app to see when we concieved this lil one, cuz we really wasn't trying and I knew we hadn't DTD much lately, so more or less curious... We only DTD once remotely close to THAT time frame and it was Aug 15 ...Which is a VERY special date... My Angel's EDD! My Emma was due on Aug 15, 2011! Crazy huh?!?!
:angel::cloud9:


----------



## Darlin65

We had a similar situation. We only Dtd the 8th. We were actually avoiding ov this month and our angels edd was the 17th :flower: it's weird (in a good way) to be expecting this month after all the chemicals from desperate months of trying since. Guess god had other plans :winkwink:


----------



## KamIAm

We wasn't actively trying either... We actually decided we wanted to WAIT, as I just enrolled into a medical program so we decided to wait until I graduate, get a job and then see how we felt about ttc :winkwink: Yep, Guess someone had different plans for us :flower:

Can't believe how bloated I am!!!! Are you having many other symptoms yet?


----------



## Darlin65

I get exhaustion, a little bit of nausea but it doesn't keep me from doing things, some food/smell aversions, and a twitchy uterus :haha: it's like when your eye twitches. Just muscle spasms from all the changes. I honestly feel pretty good. Yesterday we were at ohs parents and I was laying basketball and yard games with the kids. I felt great! I get a little moody too :blush:


----------



## schultzie18

After reading some of your posts... I too lost one that had a edd of august 14. Funny how we conceived right around the time our little angels would have been due. Also, very sorry about your losses.


----------



## SusieC

Strange coincidence but my EDD was 17th Aug too!! We also weren't really trying properly this month and only DTD once in the fertile period!! I too am unbelievably bloated!!! My work trousers are too tight already lol!! I started dry heaving today and my mouth won't stop salivating - gross!!! Oh and my sense of smell has gone into overdrive! i really couldnt bear the smell of 2 women I work with today (they're nice clean women!- I just couldn't bear their smell!! Lol!


----------



## floridamomma

congrats ladies


----------



## klsltsp

so what a day/night I've had... I have strep throat, my 14 month old has yet another ear infection... oh and on the way to the doctors with the 14 month old, I hit a curb and blew 2 tires on my car... I really hope the little bean is okay...


----------



## KamIAm

I too have been feeling pretty good so far... I'm sure all the BIG ickies will start in a few weeks tho... Just SUPER bloated, and craving some fruit! 
Darlin65 sounds like you had a wonderful day with the family&#9829;


----------



## KamIAm

:thumbup:
Here's to the tight trousers/pants already! :winkwink:
Big Congrats sent your way!!!!!


----------



## SweetV

I've had amazing lasagna for dinner and will be lucky to fit in to any of the pants I own tomorrow!
My gosh I feel huge!


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp said:


> so what a day/night I've had... I have strep throat, my 14 month old has yet another ear infection... oh and on the way to the doctors with the 14 month old, I hit a curb and blew 2 tires on my car... I really hope the little bean is okay...

I hope you are ok! That sounds like quite the day.


----------



## Darlin65

klsltsp said:


> so what a day/night I've had... I have strep throat, my 14 month old has yet another ear infection... oh and on the way to the doctors with the 14 month old, I hit a curb and blew 2 tires on my car... I really hope the little bean is okay...

Hope you guys get well soon and all is ok :hugs:

We went shopping for a double stroller today :happydance: I also looked at some nursing bras and stuff. Here is my 1st bump pic this pregnancy :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KamIAm

Awwww! You look great... Precious bump!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Thanks! Now I just have o hide it for 7 more weeks! :shock: :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

Nice little bump :winkwink:


----------



## schultzie18

Made my first appointment today. It is for the 23rd!


----------



## ttclou25

Not long and alll the appointments and scans will start, looking forward to seeing some scan pics.

I had my hospital scan letter through today which is 19th Sept ill be 8 weeks - excited for that but also panicking today as i have no symptoms but i felt like this the other day and the next day they all came back. How I hate the first 12 weeks!!!


----------



## SusieC

I have my first scan Monday - I'll only be 6+2 so really nervous, but if all is well it'll be further than I got last time. I've felt so anxious today and really been stressing myself out. Think it's because at 5+3 last time I was bleeding. I stupidly did a HPT at 7pm, there was a clear line but it wasn't that dark, which has stressed me out even more. My OH is super stressed too. 
How r other people coping and getting through the days?


----------



## Darlin65

Don't have any secrets just taking it one day at a time. My appt is the 26th. I'm going to test tonight to see how my line looks.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies, can I join? :flower:

EDD 05/07/14. First u/s 9/26, betas were on track so keeping my FX'd that this is my sticky rainbow! FX'd for all of us!


----------



## SusieC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> EDD 05/07/14. First u/s 9/26, betas were on track so keeping my FX'd that this is my sticky rainbow! FX'd for all of us!

Hello and welcome! Congrats on BFP :)


----------



## KamIAm

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> EDD 05/07/14. First u/s 9/26, betas were on track so keeping my FX'd that this is my sticky rainbow! FX'd for all of us!

Welcome and a BIG Congrats!! :happydance::flower:
Same EDD as me!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> EDD 05/07/14. First u/s 9/26, betas were on track so keeping my FX'd that this is my sticky rainbow! FX'd for all of us!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!!

Very cool, Kam - when do you have your first scan?!

I'm hopeful to keep the PMA going and focus on the positives - like those sweet two lines we are all so blessed to have gotten!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Darlin65

How cute are these? We are revealing the gender at Christmas. I could make one of these for our parents to open. We were going to wrap up a big box with blue or pink balloons but I like this too! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hippielove

Darlin65 said:


> How cute are these? We are revealing the gender at Christmas. I could make one of these for our parents to open. We were going to wrap up a big box with blue or pink balloons but I like this too! :flower:

That's such a cute idea...


----------



## SweetV

I have my first appt with the midwife on Sept 24th. Does anybody have experience with both (mw vs ob?). I've had an OB for my other pregnancies and was not happy with the experience I had with my mc. 
I'm terrified to have a scan done, I was mistakenly reassured last time, another part of the experience I wasn't happy with. I can't wait to see all yours though!!!


----------



## Darlin65

I switche to a mw halfway through my pregnancy. My ob didn't keep up on the tests I should have, never measured me, wouldn't see me after no movement for over 24hrs or bleeding and when I had to make an er visit I discovered they had my blood type wrong. I felt like they didn't care and mine an DS health was in danger there. I have zero complaints about the mw. They're perfect and stay on top of things and really listen to you. I had so many extra tests and scans just to be sure of things even tho they were right in the first place.


----------



## ece77

Good morning!

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Exciting news on the first scans ;). In Turkey we don't have the option to work with a midwife. I'm not sure whether there are mw's any more really. 

My first appt (and hopefully scan) is on Friday! I am excited but also terrified! Since my hcg is over the roof, I'm so afraid of it being another molar :(. I wish I could just sleep now and wake up 48 hours later...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Darlin65 said:


> How cute are these? We are revealing the gender at Christmas. I could make one of these for our parents to open. We were going to wrap up a big box with blue or pink balloons but I like this too! :flower:

I LOVE these!!! So darling!!!

I used an OB for my DS, and didn't really have any complaints but have heard great things about mw's too! GL with your new direction.


----------



## KamIAm

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!!
> 
> Very cool, Kam - when do you have your first scan?!
> 
> I'm hopeful to keep the PMA going and focus on the positives - like those sweet two lines we are all so blessed to have gotten!!! :cloud9:


My first appointment/scan is not scheduled yet.. Trying to do some figuring between my college and my doc... Lots of juggling ahead:wacko:


----------



## KamIAm

Darlin65 said:


> How cute are these? We are revealing the gender at Christmas. I could make one of these for our parents to open. We were going to wrap up a big box with blue or pink balloons but I like this too! :flower:

Oh my Gosh!!! How adorable!!!!! 

Love this idea! :thumbup:

I too have already done the count down to when we find out baby gender, seen it was right before Christmas!! Perfect Christmas present, IF I can keep my big mouth shut!!! hahahaha :winkwink:


----------



## Hippielove

Who's going team yellow?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I really want to go team yellow...DH, not so much. I offered to let him find out and keep a secret from me but he's not biting. We haven't decided for sure yet. I reallllllllly want to do it though :)


----------



## Hippielove

Hopin4ABump said:


> I really want to go team yellow...DH, not so much. I offered to let him find out and keep a secret from me but he's not biting. We haven't decided for sure yet. I reallllllllly want to do it though :)

I'll be going Team :yellow: if and when we have a sticky button. Of course I'll be going with a MW and a birth center this time. Hospitals and I do not get along.


----------



## ttclou25

Would love team yellow - BUT it wont happen... 6 years of ttc my first i no longer have any patience left :wacko:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I know this post is kind of late but I was reading back and had to share....

My EDD for my rainbow was 08/17/13 too! And we weren't TTC either! First month we had taken 'off' since my chemical but we DTD twice while we were on vacation and just so happened to catch the egg. How amazing is it that so many of us share that in common?! 

I think it's actually a beautiful thing :)


----------



## schultzie18

I think I would like to do a gender reveal shower. So I would like to be team yellow until then.... I would like to have the tech write it down and wait until the shower but we will see if I can make it that long. ..hahaha


----------



## Hippielove

schultzie18 said:


> I think I would like to do a gender reveal shower. So I would like to be team yellow until then.... I would like to have the tech write it down and wait until the shower but we will see if I can make it that long. ..hahaha

That's what I'm doing as well.


----------



## Darlin65

I would love a gender reveal shower but with all the holiday stuff it seems like a lot to ask of others.

That was our orig plan.


----------



## klsltsp

wow you ladies have way more will power than I... no way I could wait or do a gender reveal.. .lol I will shout it out as soon as I know!!!


----------



## SweetV

lol I have ZERO patience. I would like to know right now if I could!!! Really really hoping for a girl but will definitely take happy and healthy.


----------



## floridamomma

hey ladies our edd for our rainbow was 9/23/2013. this was the first month we paid absolutely no attention to trying and we got a shocking bfp! I wanted to be team yellow the whole way through but we are going to do gender reveals as Christmas gifts for the whole family!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How's everyone feeling??? Any symptoms???

Who has our first scan??!! We need to be more active on this thread :)


----------



## Darlin65

First scan hopefully next weekend if mil will do it.

Having stiff neck like with DS but nowhere near as bad. Hopefully it doesn't get as bad as last time. Otherwise not too bad. 

These first few weeks are so boring! Ugh...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

True. Is your MIL a sonographer?!


----------



## Darlin65

Yes :) she got certified after we had DS and works at a women's center. She has keys so we can go anytime. 

Just went to pee and I'm spotting again for the 2nd time this week


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's nice!! I have always wanted to do that but only 2 places in the state of VA offer the program and the closest to me is 2 hours away :(

Spotting can be very normal in early pregnancy!! I'm sure it's just your bean getting nice & snug :hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

Same here. The closest place that offers the program is over an hr away. Being that I'd be there on financial aid the gas bill to get to and from would kill us.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't understand why so few places offer it!!


----------



## Darlin65

They've cut it from a lot of the local colleges in the pat few yrs. idk why?


----------



## floridamomma

I had a scan on Tuesday showed just a sac but I get to make another apt from a different doc. it will only be regular us. should I maybe wait until im like 7 weeks so ill see something


----------



## Darlin65

I'd wait until 7wks maybe a little longer since a at this point even a few days makes such a huge difference :thumbup:


----------



## floridamomma

I think I will wait until 7weeks3days


----------



## Darlin65

:thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

I hope I can hold out until 7 weeks for my first scan! I went at 6 weeks last time and just a heartbeat, mc at 12 weeks. Now I've convinced myself the longer I wait for the scan the better chance of H&H 9 months :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

Getting my bloodwork done tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ece77

Hi and congratulations to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months :)

Darlin - Spotting may be quite normal in early pregnancy. But how lucky you are to have a sonogropher mil! And good luck with the BW today!

Had my first scan today and the doctor eliminated the 2 things I feared most: complete molar and ectopic. There was only 1 gestational sac and a clear, round yolk sac. He said the GS measured 6 weeks which is not at all possible, since we even didn't have intercourse that early. We didn't see the heartbeat but I can be at most 5+4 so I guess it can be early for that. He didn't seem much concerned but I'm having another scan on Wednesday to see if the heart starts beating. I am kind of relieved, but also anxious for Wednesday. Hoping and praying we'll see a tiny flicker that day.

About going team yellow, I don't think I have the patience either ;)


----------



## ttclou25

Im trying so hard to hold out for scan - I have a NHS scan at 8 weeks but was thinking of a private one before but id like to wait so i can see something.

Ece - Awesome news that scan went well and ruled out eptopic - wednesday wont be long and then hopefully youll see flicker of heart xx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

floridamomma said:


> I think I will wait until 7weeks3days

I think that's a good time to go! 



Darlin65 said:


> Getting my bloodwork done tomorrow :thumbup:

I hope today goes well, will you get your #'s back today? Also, happy 6 weeks!! Has the spotting continued?



ece77 said:


> I am kind of relieved, but also anxious for Wednesday. Hoping and praying we'll see a tiny flicker that day.
> 
> About going team yellow, I don't think I have the patience either ;)

Glad you had good news at your scan! Were they scanning you so early to rule those out?



ttclou25 said:


> Im trying so hard to hold out for scan - I have a NHS scan at 8 weeks but was thinking of a private one before but id like to wait so i can see something.

I'm right there with you, my initial scan is at 8w1d. So still 3 weeks from now! BUT, it's a good time to go. Like one of my other friends on here said, will look like a little gummy bear in there :)

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## ece77

Hopin4ABump - I had a partial molar earlier this year and my biggest fear was a complete molar, after I had very high HCG last week. So yes, the scan was to rule that out! I'm just afraid of ectopic because it seems I'm hearing of it more and more these days. Fortunately I don't have a history of that!

Regarding 1st scans, I think around 7 weeks is a great time. It is late enough to see "things" and early enough to keep the anxiety away ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well then that's fantastic news, ece!!! :flower:


----------



## klsltsp

ece, nice that they ruled those out for you, I'm sure you'll see that little hb on Wednesday, now to keep yourself occupied until then!!!

Darlin have you had your bloodwork yet? I had some done yesterday and I'm waiting, impatiently now for my results :) You still spotting?

floridamomma, I'm trying to wait until 7 weeks too.. I get an early dating scan so we may do it between 6 - 7 weeks... ahh I can't decide. I think once I get my numbers this morning I'll feel better :)

I've had 2 rounds of bloodwork back, first one was CD22 - 48; then CD 26 - 247, yesterday was CD 28... so we're hoping for 500... We're just a little worried since I had a car accident on Monday, I hit a curb, I was going 80 km/hr.... the car has $8500 damage.. sigh... I had my 14 month old in the care with me. Him and I are fine but yikes!! still a little worried about the bean. I keep telling myself that he's tucked in behind my pubic bone so he's just fine... but it will be nice to see my numbers going up..


----------



## ece77

klsltsp - Oh dear! Sorry you had such a scare. But as you say, the little bean is well protected under layers and layers of soft cushions ;). I'm sure s/he's fine and the BW will be OK!


----------



## klsltsp

so just got my BW and the numbers were great!!

CD 22 - 48
CD 26 - 247
CD 28 - 557

Yipee


----------



## Hippielove

klsltsp said:


> so just got my BW and the numbers were great!!
> 
> CD 22 - 48
> CD 26 - 247
> CD 28 - 557
> 
> Yipee

Awesome news and numbers.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

kls, how scary!! Glad you are ok :flower: Your numbers are great for so early on! Congrats!!


----------



## Darlin65

Spotting has stopped. I go in 5 hrs for my blood work. I probably won't get my results until Monday at least.

I think it would be hard having a scan sooner than 7wks because then you won't see much likely and I just worry until my next one that there was enough progress.

Kls- those sound like great numbers!


----------



## klsltsp

Hopin4ABump said:


> kls, how scary!! Glad you are ok :flower: Your numbers are great for so early on! Congrats!!

Thanks, I have a short cycle (21 - 25) days normally around 23 but based on when I think I ovulated it would have been a 21 day cycle. 

Thanks we're ok but what a week we've had!!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Darlin that was like me last week, had my BW on Friday and didn't get the result until Tuesday since Monday was a holiday... hahaha


----------



## Darlin65

Luckily I checked the order because they would have only done a draw for my thyroid and not pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## klsltsp

Darlin65 said:


> Luckily I checked the order because they would have only done a draw for my thyroid and not pregnancy :wacko:

good catch!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Went in for follow up found out hcg was 2600 on Tuesday at 5 weeks. Going in on the 18 to have another scan. Hopefully everything will be developing fine. If so at that point i get to see a regular ob


----------



## Darlin65

Is anybody else getting nervous with test results and scans coming up? I feel so stressed about it all and afraid something is going wrong. DS has a couple of heart defects and only one functioning lung. I feel like what if its just not possible for me to have a normal healthy baby? :cry: freaking out over here :(


----------



## floridamomma

no im with you! just the way the doctor said lets have a secondscan. the first thing I thought was, whats wrong with me? can I not produce a child? they don't trust my body to do it. but i pray and Im letting my faith carry me because I damn sure cant lol


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, sorry I been Mia,
Somehow I unsubscribed from this thread!! But I am back and have caught up, 
Some info on me so I can be in the loop lol,
I definitely will not be team yellow, I will 100% be finding out pink or blue!
I have tested continuously all with great results getting darker and darker now I don't think they can get any darker, but I did a digi yesterday which said 3+ so things must be progressing well.
My first scan will be on the 19th and I should be 6+2 then so praying we see a hb
Still getting pains but staying positive, I'm sure it's my bean getting cosy xxx


----------



## Darlin65

Just wanted to say we are def not team yellow! :haha: if I could already know I would. We did an early gender scan with DS. We are team pink technically but wouldn't be disappointed either way. They both ave their perks. 

Still debating on whether we are going to do a new nursery for this baby and move back down to the 1st floor master. I can't decide. I keep going back and forth. Thinking we will be having baby bunk with us until they're old enough to share. We have a giant closet I will take the door down and set up a mini nursery with a curtain. It has a vent and everything in it So it doesn't get stuffy.


----------



## ttclou25

Cant wait to get the scan out the way! But looking forward about the same amount too of when my doppler will work and i can check baby myself :happydance:


----------



## Darlin65

Same here! We have ours up in Logan's closet and I can't wait to pull it out!


----------



## nats77

I want a Doppler &#128542; x


----------



## Darlin65

Get one they are fabulous! It is well worth it :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I want a doppler too!!

Darlin, of course I'm sure we all have some levels of anxiety about our first scans!! :flower: I can't wait to get to that point.


----------



## Darlin65

For me it goes deeper than a first scan. With DS we had no clue about his health issues until after he was born. We were sent to children's hospital cardiology the day I was discharged from the hospital.


Does anybody else have a super moody OH right now? I swear nothing I do is right :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

My DH is all pissy bc I can't help him stain our deck today. Which is annoying me!!!


----------



## nats77

Yeah my oh seems really bad tempered right now! Just when I want him to be pampering me and making lots of fuss it seems he's grumpy as u like. But then I do have a bit of progeste-rage! So maybe it's me?? Lol xx


----------



## floridamomma

where did you guys buy your dopplers


----------



## Darlin65

I ordered mine offline. It looks like the one the dr. Uses and I love it. The name is weird tho and I can't remember it :dohh:


----------



## Darlin65

Ours is a sonoline b fetal doppler. This isn't where I got it but it shows what it is.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonoline-B...hz-FDA-battery-and-gel-included-/230951869607


----------



## SusieC

I have my first scan tomoro - will only be 6+2 so feeling really nervous as to whether I'll see anything. It's a bit early but I was so grateful for the apt i took it, after being told by my midwife they wouldn't do an early scan as I'd "only" had 2 MCs!


----------



## ttclou25

Thats the doppler i got too, after reading into it they were the best out there. 

How exciting for your scan, let us know how you get on, be interested to see what you can see at 6 weeks was thinking of bringing my 8 week one forward xx


----------



## floridamomma

thanks ladies


----------



## nats77

Susiec, good luck tomorrow!
Let us know how u get on, I've got my first scan at 6+2 but that's another week and a half away yet!! Seems like such a long time!
Feeling very heavy in lower stomach today and bloated anyone else get this? Xx


----------



## SweetV

Trying to think happy thoughts. I had a nightmare the other night that I had started bleeding and woke up with zero symptoms. My breasts still tingle but I'm starving, no bloating, no nausea and I'm terrified. With my first mc I started bleeding at 6 weeks. My next was a mmc and I didn't find out until my 12 week scan. 

Happy thoughts.... I will only think happy thoughts...:cry:


----------



## SusieC

Thanks ladies I'll keep you posted. Sweetv - yes good idea to think happy positive thoughts. This pregnancy feels different so I'm hopeful, previously I had quite a bit a cramping and lower back ache. Only a v small amount of cramping and no back ache this time. I'm shattered and look like I've popped already! I think some is bloating but was wondering if it's due to having lots of pregnancies in a short space of time? Only 1 of my work trousers fit! Lol!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Can I join??

I'm here after two miscarriages in 2010, DD in 2011, an ectopic in march this year and pregnant again. It's still really early and I'm terrified of it being ectopic again:(

But...EDD is May 17:) could use some crossed fingers!!

I've wishing all you ladies the best!!


----------



## Darlin65

nats77 said:


> Susiec, good luck tomorrow!
> Let us know how u get on, I've got my first scan at 6+2 but that's another week and a half away yet!! Seems like such a long time!
> Feeling very heavy in lower stomach today and bloated anyone else get this? Xx

Yes! I have this plus my skin feels tigh.

Sweetv try to stay positive as hard as it is :hugs: I've had scary dreams too. 

Good luck to all of those with scans coming up :happydance:


----------



## SusieC

pregoinnorge said:


> Can I join??
> 
> I'm here after two miscarriages in 2010, DD in 2011, an ectopic in march this year and pregnant again. It's still really early and I'm terrified of it being ectopic again:(
> 
> But...EDD is May 17:) could use some crossed fingers!!
> 
> I've wishing all you ladies the best!!

Hi & congrats on your rainbow :)


----------



## Hippielove

pregoinnorge said:


> Can I join??
> 
> I'm here after two miscarriages in 2010, DD in 2011, an ectopic in march this year and pregnant again. It's still really early and I'm terrified of it being ectopic again:(
> 
> But...EDD is May 17:) could use some crossed fingers!!
> 
> I've wishing all you ladies the best!!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## ece77

pregoinnorge - Welcome & congrats! FX this is another sticky bean for you ;)

susie - Good luck for today. We'll be looking forward for the update!

sweetv- You can't believe how many dreams/nightmares I have every night! I've read vivid dreams are also an early pregnancy symptom. I guess dreaming of our worst fears shouldn't be so surprising! I had a dream last night I was still working for my nasty ex-boss and she wasn't happy with anything I did :rofl:


----------



## schultzie18

Does anyone have heartburn? I got it yesterday so bad! I also had a very vivid dream about huge spiders!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Susie* Let us know how your scan goes today!! :dance: 

*Darlin* Are you getting yours today!?

*Nat* I'm def bloated, but it seems to depend on the time of day! Too odd.

*SweetV* I'm with you on the dreams. I try to keep a PMA as much as possible during waking hours, but my subconscious tends to get the best of me in my dreams. Hang in there, :flower:

*Prego* Welcome & Congrats! :flower:

AFM, I warned hubby that after our 8w2d scan, I was going to want to buy a fetal doppler. He seemed ok with it. He knows I won't take no as an answer once I get something in my head :haha:

Happy Monday Ladies!


----------



## Darlin65

Got my numbers back. 16,110 :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Whoa!!! Awesome #'s!!!! :yipee:


----------



## SusieC

Hi All
Had my scan this am at 6+2- it doesn't look good, no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. 2 small areas of 3mm & 4mm that "might" be signs of a gestational sac or could be fluid pockets. I'm v sure of my dates as I had a scan which showed when I ov. They took bloods, I go back weds for a repeat. They weren't hopeful, neither am I. I'm feeling pretty devastated right now


----------



## Darlin65

What's normal at 6wks? I didn't get numbers with DS so this is all new to me.


----------



## nats77

SusieC said:


> Hi All
> Had my scan this am at 6+2- it doesn't look good, no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. 2 small areas of 3mm & 4mm that "might" be signs of a gestational sac or could be fluid pockets. I'm v sure of my dates as I had a scan which showed when I ov. They took bloods, I go back weds for a repeat. They weren't hopeful, neither am I. I'm feeling pretty devastated right now

Awwww susie, I'm so so sorry Hun. Thinking of you and hoping for better news weds :hugs: xx


----------



## Darlin65

SusieC said:


> Hi All
> Had my scan this am at 6+2- it doesn't look good, no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. 2 small areas of 3mm & 4mm that "might" be signs of a gestational sac or could be fluid pockets. I'm v sure of my dates as I had a scan which showed when I ov. They took bloods, I go back weds for a repeat. They weren't hopeful, neither am I. I'm feeling pretty devastated right now

Oh no Hun :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh Susie :hugs: I am so sorry your scan didn't go well. Keeping my FX'd so so tightly for Wed. I hope this turns around for you. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Susie, they vary greatly - but here is what I found:

&#8226;3 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 50 mIU/ml
&#8226;4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
&#8226;5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml
&#8226;6 weeks LMP: 1,080 &#8211; 56,500 mIU/ml
&#8226;7 &#8211; 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 &#8211; 229,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;9 &#8211; 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 &#8211; 288,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;13 &#8211; 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 &#8211; 254,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;17 &#8211; 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 &#8211; 165,400 mIU/ml
&#8226;25 &#8211; 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 &#8211; 117,000 mIU/ml

So your #'s are perfect!


----------



## Darlin65

Hopin4ABump said:


> Susie, they vary greatly - but here is what I found:
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5  50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5  426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18  7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080  56,500 mIU/ml
> 7  8 weeks LMP: 7, 650  229,000 mIU/ml
> 9  12 weeks LMP: 25,700  288,000 mIU/ml
> 13  16 weeks LMP: 13,300  254,000 mIU/ml
> 17  24 weeks LMP: 4,060  165,400 mIU/ml
> 25  40 weeks LMP: 3,640  117,000 mIU/ml
> 
> So your #'s are perfect!

That's what I found too :winkwink:


----------



## SusieC

Thanks guys. I don't know what my numbers are today but I have everything x they double by weds. I appreciate your support and kind wishes x


----------



## ttclou25

So sorry Susie i know how crap the feeling of finding nothing on the scan, i do hope wednesday brings better results! Are you have symptoms still?x


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry Susie! Sending you :hugs:


----------



## SusieC

ttclou25 said:


> So sorry Susie i know how crap the feeling of finding nothing on the scan, i do hope wednesday brings better results! Are you have symptoms still?x

Hi
Yep I'm still having symptoms, especially fatigue and tender breasts, a bit of nausea. No bleeding, cramping or backache like with my previous MCs but I'm wondering if the progesterone is giving me symptoms and masking a MC.


----------



## KamIAm

Ooo SusieC :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers :flower: Hoping Wednesday brings much better news!!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Oh hun i hope the symptoms stay strong and this bean is just being a pickle. On my 3rd pgcy (others mc'd) I went for a scan at what i thought was 6 weeks but they could just make out a sac and said i was more 5 weeks (i knew my dates and i knew i was 6 weeks) anyway a week later showed the heart beating and my son arrived by dates spot on 40 weeks and i shouldnt have been put back a week. Some beans just take their time and i hope that the case for you xx


----------



## KamIAm

:sick::sick::sick:

Well, Marking the calendar... I'm 5weeks 6days and morning sickness is here in full swing! I don't remember this starting this early?!?! 

Thinking of all your other mommy's and babies cooking... Hope you all are doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

:hi: Hi, I just caught my rainbow and I'm 5 weeks today so ready to join the group! First scan is one week from today. Nervous but taking on day at a time.


----------



## SweetV

Thanks for your kind words ladies.:hugs: I am feeling much better and continue to have some strange vivid dreams but not as pessimistic! Never been so happy to feel bloated or slightly nauseous. 

SusieC - best of luck! I know how devastating hearing something like that can be:hugs: My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## ttclou25

Rubbish blooming brown discharge has started with sight pink tinge :wacko::wacko: Just as i was trying to be more relaxed with this one. Might have to get a early scan. I have bled slightly with all 3 pregnancies so not sure which way its going to go, with one child and 2 mcs :blush:


----------



## ttclou25

lune_miel said:


> :hi: Hi, I just caught my rainbow and I'm 5 weeks today so ready to join the group! First scan is one week from today. Nervous but taking on day at a time.

Congrats on your BFP - Let us know how the scan goes x


----------



## nats77

ttclou25 said:


> Rubbish blooming brown discharge has started with sight pink tinge :wacko::wacko: Just as i was trying to be more relaxed with this one. Might have to get a early scan. I have bled slightly with all 3 pregnancies so not sure which way its going to go, with one child and 2 mcs :blush:

Hope it's nothing to worry about Hun, thinking of you. Keep us updated :hugs: xx


----------



## nats77

lune_miel said:


> :hi: Hi, I just caught my rainbow and I'm 5 weeks today so ready to join the group! First scan is one week from today. Nervous but taking on day at a time.

Congrats and welcome xx


----------



## SusieC

ttclou25 said:


> Rubbish blooming brown discharge has started with sight pink tinge :wacko::wacko: Just as i was trying to be more relaxed with this one. Might have to get a early scan. I have bled slightly with all 3 pregnancies so not sure which way its going to go, with one child and 2 mcs :blush:

Sorry to hear this - spotting is always so frightening - hope all is ok, you may be one of those ladies who always spots even when all is well :hugs:


----------



## SusieC

Strange - my pregnancy ticker has disappeared by itself - how's that for a sign? And not a good one! Although I'm still praying that my little one is hiding and it's all been a big mistake - although unlikely :(


----------



## nats77

I can still see your pregnancy ticker susie! So maybe that is your sign? It was just hiding after all and you just couldn't see it, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ece77

Welcome & congrats to all the new ladies!

:hi: Lune! 

Darlin - Great number :thumbup:

Susie - Don't feel devastated just yet. You may know your ovulation day but the fertilized egg may have implanted a little later. FX for tomorrow! And I can see your ticker too ;)

Kam - Sorry MS kicked in already :(. I'm having bouts of nausea but nothing too serious yet!

Lou - Hope it will go away on its own dear! Since you had a healthy pregnancy with bleeding, maybe this really is your "normal" :shrug:

AFM - Not much to report. I feel bad when I have nausea but even worse when I don't have it, in fear something is wrong! I literally may lose my mind in these remaining 34 weeks!!!


----------



## ttclou25

managed to get a early scan on friday to see if all in well. problem is its friday 13th!!! :wacko:

thanks for the reasurance though :kiss:


----------



## floridamomma

Mine was moved to Friday i feel the same way


----------



## ttclou25

what time is yours? how you feeling? x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lou I'm betting everything is A ok, are you still spotting?

Hi Lune!!! :hugs: :dance:


----------



## floridamomma

11 am and I'm so nervous


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Happy 6 weeks, Florida :)


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you hopin! Happy early 6 weeks to you! Your right behind me


----------



## ttclou25

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lou I'm betting everything is A ok, are you still spotting?
> 
> Hi Lune!!! :hugs: :dance:

thanks hun i do hope so. Its stopped havent had anymore yet :wacko::wacko: 

My appointment is 2.30pm, hopefully we can both come back with good news x


----------



## nats77

I'm after some advice, I've been doing ic's since I got my first bfp (2 weeks ago) and they got really dark, like as dark as they could get really but I did one today and I think it looks ever so slightly lighter than the last one, do u think its because they are ic's, or do u think my hcg is dropping &#128542; I'm very scared now, I cannot lose another baby &#128546; xx


----------



## floridamomma

fx for both of us


----------



## Hopin4ABump

nats, those IC's are not very reliable. Maybe a frer would set your mind at ease a little more?


----------



## nats77

Hopin4ABump said:


> nats, those IC's are not very reliable. Maybe a frer would set your mind at ease a little more?

The thing is I been using ic's more or less every other day for two weeks and they have been getting darker, the last one I did was as dark as it could get, so thought today's would be the same but to me it looks just a tiny bit later, the positive line came up as soon as it was wet still so maybe it's ok, I'll do another in the morning and see how that is. Thanks Hun xx


----------



## ttclou25

nats77 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> nats, those IC's are not very reliable. Maybe a frer would set your mind at ease a little more?
> 
> The thing is I been using ic's more or less every other day for two weeks and they have been getting darker, the last one I did was as dark as it could get, so thought today's would be the same but to me it looks just a tiny bit later, the positive line came up as soon as it was wet still so maybe it's ok, I'll do another in the morning and see how that is. Thanks Hun xxClick to expand...

Step away from the tests they will drive you insane and they mean nothing other than your pg and nothing else, things like the strength of your wee the time of day will effect it. If this way did work drs would use it instead of blood tests. I say all this but i was testing every day till a week ago:blush: and i was going mad and just had to accept that i was pg and what will be will be. :kiss:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I agree, I haven't tested since the week I found out.... but it's not easy! I want so desperately to go get more betas done just so I can have SOME affirmation that everything's going swell :)


----------



## ttclou25

Nats whens your first scan due?


----------



## Darlin65

Ugh :( so hungry but sick at the same time. We don't have anything I feel I can stomach. Really wanting just some flavored crackers to munch on.


----------



## nats77

ttclou25 said:


> Nats whens your first scan due?

Next weds the 18th according to dates I'll be 6+1, but if all is well i think they may bring me forward a bit as I got my bfp 8 days before af was due, I always ovulate quite early but guess it implanted quite early to so think that will bring me forward 4 or 5 days?? Maybe?? (I hope) xx


----------



## kiralouise93

Got bfp this evening :D guess due date around 21st may if everything goes okay 3rd pregnancy 2 previous miscarried


----------



## Darlin65

Good luck nats!


----------



## Darlin65

kiralouise93 said:


> Got bfp this evening :D guess due date around 21st may if everything goes okay 3rd pregnancy 2 previous miscarried

:wave: welcome!


----------



## nats77

kiralouise93 said:


> Got bfp this evening :D guess due date around 21st may if everything goes okay 3rd pregnancy 2 previous miscarried

Hi, congrats and welcome xx


----------



## Darlin65

Do any of you ladies have hypothyroidism? How are they handling your care? Just curious of a comparison.


----------



## nats77

Darlin65 said:


> Do any of you ladies have hypothyroidism? How are they handling your care? Just curious of a comparison.

Me!! I'm under a specialist now as I have suffered 5 recurrent miscarriages and they have said they want my thyroid tested regularly through out the pregnancy. Other than that keep taking the meds xx


----------



## schultzie18

I have hypothyroidism. I dont really know yet how they will handle it. I go to the doctors in 2 weeks. Guess I will find out then.


----------



## Darlin65

They drew my blood at 6wks an will again in 6 more. I'm just worried because I was assured I was fine to Ttc in november/December but that was my mc. I feel like I can't trust them. I also have elevated antibodies which puts me t risk for 2nd tri loss and preterm labor :(


----------



## Darlin65

I just got yelled at for being sick and not making dinner. He's acting like I'm the worst wife ever cuz he's been going into work early and is back to school.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies, 

I just got my BFP at 10 DPO and cautiously excited for our little miracle. We were surprised that we were blessed as we dtd 4 and 5 days prior to the big O so the expectations were just not there :winkwink:

We lost our son on July 18th at 31 weeks. I am not sure when we will go to the doctor but I would like to miss my period to ensure we have a sticky bean. I am thinking 5 weeks I will get in and make sure that we are moving along ok. I cannot believe how amazing this all is! I know my son is looking over us and being a protective brother from heaven.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
My rough EDD is the 17th of May :D I already have a May baby so my DS1 will be just turned 5 when bub arrives.


----------



## Misscalais

CastawayBride said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just got my BFP at 10 DPO and cautiously excited for our little miracle. We were surprised that we were blessed as we dtd 4 and 5 days prior to the big O so the expectations were just not there :winkwink:
> 
> We lost our son on July 18th at 31 weeks. I am not sure when we will go to the doctor but I would like to miss my period to ensure we have a sticky bean. I am thinking 5 weeks I will get in and make sure that we are moving along ok. I cannot believe how amazing this all is! I know my son is looking over us and being a protective brother from heaven.

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Congratulations on your new pregnancy and praying you have a very sticky bean.


----------



## Darlin65

That will be a busy month for you! :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

Sure will lol. This baby is a huge surprise, we stopped TTC last mth because we had been TTC 12 mths with two losses and decided to book our honeymoon ( been married 2 years in November and still haven't had one lol ) and we were just using the withdrawal method, which I know isn't a form of contraception but that's what we've used for almost the whole time we've been together all of our pregnancies were planned lol so this is just the best surprise ever.


----------



## prettygirl88

_hi my name is sharonika an i recently lost my baby boy at 21 weeks pregnant on april 3 2012 , ever since then getting pregnant was what o wanted and now i think i may have got that , i missed my period on sept 6 and im still waiting wish me luck ladies ! and congrats on the BFP's_


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry for your loss :(
Have you tested yet? Good luck :dust:


----------



## ece77

Kira, CastawayBride, MissCalais - Welcome and congrats! H&H 9 months!

sharonika - Hope you'll get your BFP soon! When are you testing?

Nats - Just step away from any kind of hpt's. I was also doing them every day and was about to lose my mind when they didn't get any more darker (not even as dark as the control line). Guess what, I had a blood test and it came back almost 4000! So after a certain point, they are just useless!

Darlin - I just feel the same! I'm always hungry but I don't feel like eating anything :wacko:. And your DH must be a little more understanding. I just can't stand smells sometimes and so cooking becomes unbearable!!!


----------



## nats77

ece77 said:


> Kira, CastawayBride, MissCalais - Welcome and congrats! H&H 9 months!
> 
> sharonika - Hope you'll get your BFP soon! When are you testing?
> 
> Nats - Just step away from any kind of hpt's. I was also doing them every day and was about to lose my mind when they didn't get any more darker (not even as dark as the control line). Guess what, I had a blood test and it came back almost 4000! So after a certain point, they are just useless!
> 
> Darlin - I just feel the same! I'm always hungry but I don't feel like eating anything :wacko:. And your DH must be a little more understanding. I just can't stand smells sometimes and so cooking becomes unbearable!!!

Ece if it was a case of not getting any darker is be fine with that but it's lighter! Now surely this can't be good? Trying to get bloods drawn today and see where that takes me, fingers crossed xx


----------



## ece77

Nats - I had days which seemed lighter. Believe me, I've been where you are :). The thing is, even the tests are the same brand, they may not have the same amount of dye in two different strips. So even with the same cup of sample, one may be darker/lighter than the other. But if you're really worried that the latter is sooo much lighter than the former, I'd just go and check my bloods. 
That's just what I did and then started to worry that the number is over the roof :rofl:


----------



## nats77

I have had bloods done this morning so wait and see what my levels are like then bloods again fri. Then I will know for definite xx


----------



## CastawayBride

Misscalais said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just got my BFP at 10 DPO and cautiously excited for our little miracle. We were surprised that we were blessed as we dtd 4 and 5 days prior to the big O so the expectations were just not there :winkwink:
> 
> We lost our son on July 18th at 31 weeks. I am not sure when we will go to the doctor but I would like to miss my period to ensure we have a sticky bean. I am thinking 5 weeks I will get in and make sure that we are moving along ok. I cannot believe how amazing this all is! I know my son is looking over us and being a protective brother from heaven.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> Congratulations on your new pregnancy and praying you have a very sticky bean.Click to expand...

Thank you so mch MissCalais, our 2 year anniversary is November 1st. 


ece77 said:


> Kira, CastawayBride, MissCalais - Welcome and congrats! H&H 9 months!
> 
> sharonika - Hope you'll get your BFP soon! When are you testing?
> 
> Nats - Just step away from any kind of hpt's. I was also doing them every day and was about to lose my mind when they didn't get any more darker (not even as dark as the control line). Guess what, I had a blood test and it came back almost 4000! So after a certain point, they are just useless!
> 
> Darlin - I just feel the same! I'm always hungry but I don't feel like eating anything :wacko:. And your DH must be a little more understanding. I just can't stand smells sometimes and so cooking becomes unbearable!!!


Thank you all for the warm welcoming! I have a rough due date of May 26th :happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

lune_miel said:


> :hi: Hi, I just caught my rainbow and I'm 5 weeks today so ready to join the group! First scan is one week from today. Nervous but taking on day at a time.

What your due date?


----------



## ttclou25

Nats - Good luck for your bloods i guess friday seems to be a day of alot of people finding out if there beans are all ok :wacko:


----------



## SusieC

Wow this thread moves so fast!!!
Congrats and welcome all!!
Fingers x for you Nats.
AFM- My HCG levels are rather low -133 on Monday and roughly stayed the same today. I know its not so much the mumbers that matter but what they do - obv they should be rising. They are going to scan me again on Monday. Still no bleeding, cramping or back ache. Keep ur fingers x for me


----------



## nats77

Thanks Hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you to xx


----------



## lune_miel

Hippielove said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, I just caught my rainbow and I'm 5 weeks today so ready to join the group! First scan is one week from today. Nervous but taking on day at a time.
> 
> What your due date?Click to expand...

May 12th :)


----------



## Darlin65

Good luck Nats and Susie!

Afm- I feel awful :( wouldn't say ms but def don't feel like getting off the couch. I can't wait for nap time.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats to all the newcomers! Susie i hope everything goes well. Fx


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies. I've hesitated to join one of these groups as I tend to m/c before 3 months so it's always seemed kind of pointless in a way to join only to leave in a month or two. BUT I got a very shocking and surprising BFP on Monday and for the first time since my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage, I'm actually HAPPY and EXCITED about being pregnant. So I figured I'd jump in with both feet, hang on to every little speck and scrap of hope I can find, and join a group. A brief intro-I'm Jill, a 28 year old mom of two, and due May 19th (according to my lmp). If I seem nervous and jumpy about this pregnancy, it's due in part to my history of recurrent miscarriage, so forgive me if I post alot about my worries and fears. I'm hoping, praying, and crossing everything imaginable (but mostly my legs :haha:) in an effort to keep this miracle bean tucked in nice and snug until May (or rather the end of April...I went three weeks early with both DS and DD so I know if I make it to 40 weeks this time, I'm going to be absolutely BONKERS! DH isn't any help. He keeps telling me I'm going to go two weeks over...:dohh:)


----------



## lune_miel

Got my progesterone level back from 15dpo = 74
Seems kind of high if the normal range is 9-47 in 1st Tri and 12-20 in the 5-6 week?!

From what I try to google I can't read anything into it other than it's good to be high and not low.


----------



## Darlin65

Wishi could help! I don't know anything about progesterone.


----------



## ttclou25

dairymomma said:


> Hi ladies. I've hesitated to join one of these groups as I tend to m/c before 3 months so it's always seemed kind of pointless in a way to join only to leave in a month or two. BUT I got a very shocking and surprising BFP on Monday and for the first time since my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage, I'm actually HAPPY and EXCITED about being pregnant. So I figured I'd jump in with both feet, hang on to every little speck and scrap of hope I can find, and join a group. A brief intro-I'm Jill, a 28 year old mom of two, and due May 19th (according to my lmp). If I seem nervous and jumpy about this pregnancy, it's due in part to my history of recurrent miscarriage, so forgive me if I post alot about my worries and fears. I'm hoping, praying, and crossing everything imaginable (but mostly my legs :haha:) in an effort to keep this miracle bean tucked in nice and snug until May (or rather the end of April...I went three weeks early with both DS and DD so I know if I make it to 40 weeks this time, I'm going to be absolutely BONKERS! DH isn't any help. He keeps telling me I'm going to go two weeks over...:dohh:)

Hi Dairymomma - welcome over - hoping this is your sticky bean and youll be here for next 8 months xx


----------



## Misscalais

SusieC said:


> Wow this thread moves so fast!!!
> Congrats and welcome all!!
> Fingers x for you Nats.
> AFM- My HCG levels are rather low -133 on Monday and roughly stayed the same today. I know its not so much the mumbers that matter but what they do - obv they should be rising. They are going to scan me again on Monday. Still no bleeding, cramping or back ache. Keep ur fingers x for me

Fingers crossed tight for you :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dairymomma said:


> Hi ladies. I've hesitated to join one of these groups as I tend to m/c before 3 months so it's always seemed kind of pointless in a way to join only to leave in a month or two. BUT I got a very shocking and surprising BFP on Monday and for the first time since my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage, I'm actually HAPPY and EXCITED about being pregnant. So I figured I'd jump in with both feet, hang on to every little speck and scrap of hope I can find, and join a group. A brief intro-I'm Jill, a 28 year old mom of two, and due May 19th (according to my lmp). If I seem nervous and jumpy about this pregnancy, it's due in part to my history of recurrent miscarriage, so forgive me if I post alot about my worries and fears. I'm hoping, praying, and crossing everything imaginable (but mostly my legs :haha:) in an effort to keep this miracle bean tucked in nice and snug until May (or rather the end of April...I went three weeks early with both DS and DD so I know if I make it to 40 weeks this time, I'm going to be absolutely BONKERS! DH isn't any help. He keeps telling me I'm going to go two weeks over...:dohh:)

Hi and welcome!
Im so sorry for your losses, congratulations on your new BFP. Praying that this little bean is a sticky one!
I'm kind of in the same boat, and same EDD :) I had two MC this year, and I got a surprise BFP on Monday also :D we had been trying for 12 mths, gave up booked a holiday to Bali and we weren't actually trying hubby was pulling out every time and a spermy decided it would escape and make a baby for us lol!
All my pregnancies have been planned so this is the most beautiful surprise ever and I'm really praying baby is healthy and sticks around.
My DS1 was born an hour and 45 mins before due date and DS2 was a stubborn little thing and came at 40+5 weighing a healthy 9lb! Lol he was very cooked lol


----------



## Misscalais

So who's got symptoms?
So far I've had slightly sore boobs since about 3 days before I tested.
Nausea hit me today quite bad and I was dry heaving in the bathroom for a while after I woke. I've never experience MS this early in pregnancy ( DS1 was roughly 8 weeks DS2 was 6.5 weeks )
And the tiredness has just set in, I had a nap on the couch with my 4 year old while he was watching a movie and 3 year old was sleeping as well :)
I've had diarrhoea for almost 2 weeks on and off, I've had to give two stool samples to see if I'm sick or of its just the pregnancy ( but its common for me to get it in pregnancy instead of constipated ) :blush: sorry if that's TMI!


----------



## nats77

Ok I have my levels back, I think they are quite high? Does anyone know if they fall within the average range?
I'm 5+2 and my levels are 17448!
I did get my bfp very early 8 days before af was due so I think I ovulated early and implanted early so I think at a scan they would put me forward a few days? But I don't know??
Opinions please?? X


----------



## kiralouise93

Hey gotta say getting bit worried there's more than one little seed growing I'm only 4w 1d based on first day of last period and I've had bad nausea for about a week, pee a lot, nipples are mega sensitive, the past week my clothes been getting tighter although have been eating loads more coz I'm just so hungry all the time, oh and twins run in family :/ any advice ladies ??


----------



## CastawayBride

kiralouise93 said:


> Hey gotta say getting bit worried there's more than one little seed growing I'm only 4w 1d based on first day of last period and I've had bad nausea for about a week, pee a lot, nipples are mega sensitive, the past week my clothes been getting tighter although have been eating loads more coz I'm just so hungry all the time, oh and twins run in family :/ any advice ladies ??

Will they see you a bit early, to confirm what you think might be happening? Sounds exciting though! :happydance:


----------



## kiralouise93

No :/ they haven't said anything about seeing me early unless there's a reason like pain or bleeding :( was thinking of paying for a private scan but I dunno


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks MissC. This baby was a total surprise to us too as we were using family planning this month while both DH and I are being treated for a mycoplasma infection. Add to the mix the fact that I ov'd late this month (normally I ov CD12-14 but opks put it at CD16-18), this was only my second cycle after a D&C and I typically don't ov normally for 3-4 cycles after a m/c, I was under an ENORMOUS amount of emotional stress around ov time, and I was taking a bunch of supplements to help get rid of this mycoplasma thing that are supposed to be not-so-good for pregnancy. I was so certain I WASN'T pregnant, I had to test to prove DH wrong. He kept saying I was!

As for symptoms, I didn't have any until I got my BFP. Now, I've got mild morning sickness (not puking bad, just nervous tummy feeling and no appetite) but I have it all.day.long. I just feel blah...Had to tell my m-i-l I'm pg because I've had a couple of dizzy spells bad enough I've nearly fainted. Don't want her to freak out if I suddenly pass out at work. Called my Dr but he isn't worried since my blood pressure is good but did mention it could be due to a drop in blood sugar if I'm not eating regularly or very much. Suggested I try eating a small snack in between meals to see if that helps. And sleep. Oh blessed sleep. Sleeping has become my drug of choice. I'm getting 8-10 hours of sleep a night (and I'm sleeping like a log) but I still could use a nap in the afternoon. Other than that, nothing. Kinda nervous as I usually have sore/tingly bbs by now but other than feeling a tad heavier than normal, they have been just fine.


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, they put me in for early scan and everything is fine!! I have a beautiful bean with a beautiful heart beat. They also brought me forward 6 days so I am now 6+1 with a due date of 7/5/14. I'm so happy &#128515;&#128515; xx


----------



## CastawayBride

nats77 said:


> Hi ladies, they put me in for early scan and everything is fine!! I have a beautiful bean with a beautiful heart beat. They also brought me forward 6 days so I am now 6+1 with a due date of 7/5/14. I'm so happy &#128515;&#128515; xx

Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Posted on the PAL thread too but YAY! Wonderful news! :wohoo:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woohoo nats!!! :flower: That's my EDD too :)


----------



## prettygirl88

Hi ladies i got my bfp last night after the loss of my 5 month pregnancy with my son in april yayyyy


----------



## ttclou25

nats77 said:


> Hi ladies, they put me in for early scan and everything is fine!! I have a beautiful bean with a beautiful heart beat. They also brought me forward 6 days so I am now 6+1 with a due date of 7/5/14. I'm so happy &#128515;&#128515; xx

What greats news! and to be put forward thats always a bonus!! xcx


----------



## ttclou25

prettygirl88 said:


> Hi ladies i got my bfp last night after the loss of my 5 month pregnancy with my son in april yayyyy

Congrats, nice to see all the bfps x


----------



## Darlin65

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Nats that's a great number! No wonder your scan went so well :hugs:

As for my symptoms...my nausea is worse than with DS. Exhausted all the time. Body aches and sore boobs. I'm actually losing weight. About a pond a day. I'm not sad bout it all! Lol I was overweight before this pregnancy and afraid I'd go over 200lbs. I've lost 5-7lbs already. Bloat is out of control. I am also wondering about twins. They run in my family. Fraternal twins and they skip a generation and its my generations turn. I got such a dark early bfp I'd believe it. Guess we shall see in2wks! : happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

Did I miss due dates?


----------



## nats77

Hippielove said:


> Did I miss due dates?

Mine had changed Hun, I'm no longer the 13th I'm now the 7th xx


----------



## Misscalais

nats77 said:


> Ok I have my levels back, I think they are quite high? Does anyone know if they fall within the average range?
> I'm 5+2 and my levels are 17448!
> I did get my bfp very early 8 days before af was due so I think I ovulated early and implanted early so I think at a scan they would put me forward a few days? But I don't know??
> Opinions please?? X

That does seem rather high but I'm no expert on these things so I'm not sure what the 'normal' range is.


----------



## Misscalais

nats77 said:


> Hi ladies, they put me in for early scan and everything is fine!! I have a beautiful bean with a beautiful heart beat. They also brought me forward 6 days so I am now 6+1 with a due date of 7/5/14. I'm so happy &#128515;&#128515; xx

That's fantastic!


----------



## Misscalais

Welcome and congratulations prettygirl88, sorry for your loss xo


----------



## Misscalais

Nats77 Here's a chart for hCG levels of what the roughly should be.
So yours looks normal :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome Pretty!


----------



## ttclou25

Good luck today Floridamomma with the scan. I wish my scan was earlier 2.30pm its going to be a long day, just need to know if bean is ok :wacko::wacko:

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## nats77

Good luck ttc and Florida, will be stalking for updates xx


----------



## floridamomma

I ended up having a earlier scan wed. sorry for no update it had been a week since the last and only gestational sac seen:( rescan wednesday


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Looking forward to you scan today ttc!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Florida, hang in there hun :hugs: Keeping my FX'd for you.


----------



## SweetV

Good Luck with the scans today!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Sorry to hear that Floridamomma i had exactly the same thing just now they could only see the Sac so looks like im going to be out as they say its looking more 5-6 weeks not 7. Oh the joys of pregnancy x


----------



## nats77

I'm sorry ttc and Florida, hope for better news on your next scan xx


----------



## floridamomma

ttc I did read sometimes people don't see a hb until 9 weeks and theyare told d&c because the sac isn't up to par. I mc on my own last time so I will wait and see if this baby pushes on or let it happen naturally and besides next week the baby could jump ahead


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ttc I'm so sorry to hear this for you :hugs: Keeping my FX'd for you too!!!


----------



## nats77

.


----------



## ttclou25

Thanks ladies. Florida momma really hope your next scan shows buba


----------



## nats77

I keep getting unsubscribed from this thread :cry:


----------



## KamIAm

Ooo Girls, Peeking back in on all of ya and see some unsettling tid bits... :hugs: I have everything crossed for you ladies and your lil beans:flower: I'll be stalking for updates 

AFM: I finally have my first OB appointment scheduled.. FINALLY! It's not until Oct 4 tho..{I'll be roughly 9.2weeks} {wonder what all we can see!} I'll be having lab work done, my scan and planning a massive PROACTIVE game plan on how to keep this baby cooking! {stupid cervix!} 

Welcome to all the news bumps!!! :happydance:


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Praying this one sticks, if so, May 14th :flower:


----------



## nats77

:wave:


----------



## lune_miel

*FL and ttc *- what did your Drs tell you? Are you going to return for another scan in a week or so?


----------



## CastawayBride

I set up my visit to meet with a new doctor for September 24th. We are looking to start with a whole new team after the loss of our son in the third trimester. They will bring me back in two weeks after this appointment, when I am 7 weeks for our first ultrasound...


----------



## dairymomma

Florida and TTC- FX all is well despite it all. :hugs:

Anybody have sciatic nerve pain as a pg symptom? I've had HORRID nerve pain in my lower back all day today and even sitting down is agony. I normally get this but usually only on one side (the side I ovulated on) and not until 6 weeks at the earliest. This is ALL OVER my back, both sides, and down both legs...Honestly, if I could have gotten in my van, I'd have driven to the chiropractor but I can't hardly move at the moment. Blah...DH keeps saying I'm getting it so bad and so early (I'm 4+4) because I'm having twins. I told him to shush. Too late, and now I can't stop thinking about having twins. :whacko:


----------



## CastawayBride

dairymomma said:


> Florida and TTC- FX all is well despite it all. :hugs:
> 
> Anybody have sciatic nerve pain as a pg symptom? I've had HORRID nerve pain in my lower back all day today and even sitting down is agony. I normally get this but usually only on one side (the side I ovulated on) and not until 6 weeks at the earliest. This is ALL OVER my back, both sides, and down both legs...Honestly, if I could have gotten in my van, I'd have driven to the chiropractor but I can't hardly move at the moment. Blah...DH keeps saying I'm getting it so bad and so early (I'm 4+4) because I'm having twins. I told him to shush. Too late, and now I can't stop thinking about having twins. :whacko:

Wow, how do you know you are having twins?! Already?!

I had this weird pain in my leg that made my left thigh numb. It went away by second trimester though when baby moved :thumbup:


----------



## dairymomma

No I don't know that I'm actually having twins. I'm just starting to obsess over the idea that I _could_ be having them. There is a slightly higher chance I could have twins as I have fraternal twin brothers but it'd be way to early to tell at 4+4.

My DH is good for putting an idea like that in my head and then I go nuts until I know the answer for sure. He's absolutely not allowed to even _mention_ pregnancy to me until I'm like CD28 because if he says anything sooner, I cannot stop thinking about it, start testing like 6 times a day, and basically turn OCD until I either get a BFP or AF comes. Confidentially, I think he did it so I'd start freaking out over the idea of having twins instead of the idea of having a miscarriage. And I have to say it's nicer to worry about having two babies instead of none at all.

I think I have a screw loose. :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

dairymomma said:


> Florida and TTC- FX all is well despite it all. :hugs:
> 
> Anybody have sciatic nerve pain as a pg symptom? I've had HORRID nerve pain in my lower back all day today and even sitting down is agony. I normally get this but usually only on one side (the side I ovulated on) and not until 6 weeks at the earliest. This is ALL OVER my back, both sides, and down both legs...Honestly, if I could have gotten in my van, I'd have driven to the chiropractor but I can't hardly move at the moment. Blah...DH keeps saying I'm getting it so bad and so early (I'm 4+4) because I'm having twins. I told him to shush. Too late, and now I can't stop thinking about having twins. :whacko:

Seems a little early to have that and it be caused by pregnancy. Usually the cause of that is from the baby putting pressure on a nerve. I had it bad with DS to the point I could barely grocery shop. My leg would even give out.


----------



## dairymomma

The chiropractor I usually see and my dr both have said it might be due to ovarian cysts or a corpus luteum cyst. I usually get it around 6-8 weeks and then it goes away (if I make it that long) around 14 weeks. The chiro does an adjustment on my pelvis and that usually works for up to a week but I can't get in to see him until Monday. Hoping tylenol helps tonight if it doesn't go away soon. I've tried yoga and stretching and just laying there flat on my back but nothing's helped yet. Might try a hot shower after supper (if I can stand up that long anyway) and hoping I can finagle a back rub out of DH tonight. Will see. Until then, it's ouch ouch ouch...


----------



## CastawayBride

dairymomma said:


> No I don't know that I'm actually having twins. I'm just starting to obsess over the idea that I _could_ be having them. There is a slightly higher chance I could have twins as I have fraternal twin brothers but it'd be way to early to tell at 4+4.
> 
> My DH is good for putting an idea like that in my head and then I go nuts until I know the answer for sure. He's absolutely not allowed to even _mention_ pregnancy to me until I'm like CD28 because if he says anything sooner, I cannot stop thinking about it, start testing like 6 times a day, and basically turn OCD until I either get a BFP or AF comes. Confidentially, I think he did it so I'd start freaking out over the idea of having twins instead of the idea of having a miscarriage. And I have to say it's nicer to worry about having two babies instead of none at all.
> 
> I think I have a screw loose. :haha:

ha ha ha hubbys are great for making our minds go in overdrive!


----------



## Darlin65

Multiples are one of hubby's worst fear. It's forbidden talk in our house :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Twins run in my DH's family too. His mother is a twin and his father has 2 sets of twin siblings and he almost had a twin his mother lost early on. Nothing would excite him more and it scares me to bits!:wacko:


----------



## Darlin65

SweetV said:


> Twins run in my DH's family too. His mother is a twin and his father has 2 sets of twin siblings and he almost had a twin his mother lost early on. Nothing would excite him more and it scares me to bits!:wacko:

On babycenter it says it only matters if they run in the mothers side not the fathers :winkwink:

Kind of like baldness


----------



## floridamomma

I have a scan Wednesday


----------



## klsltsp

Darlin that's what the older research always said was that the twins had to run on the women's side, which is absolutely true for fraternal twins, but there is some newer research that is saying that there is some influence for identical twins from the male side. 

We too are trying not to think of twins.. hahaha we always said we'd have 2 kids and the joke has been it would be 1 the first time and 2 the second... we're on the second pregnancy here :) My OH is an identical twin, he has identical twin brothers, cousins, etc... in every generation lol. Add to that that I'm over 35 ... sigh... I guess soon enough we'll know!!!


----------



## SweetV

Fraternal twins are hereditary through the moms side. Identical can come from the dads.


----------



## miss_geordie

according to LMP my EDD is May 3rd. I have a feeling im maybe a week behind as I was a week late when I got my BFP. :)


----------



## Darlin65

I'm not doing to good today :( We had the zoo with the grandparents today and my back is killing me and my belly is extremely swollen, hard and sore. So weird because I didn't get this til much later with Logan. I'm afraid I really over did it and it might bit me in the ass. I feel like I should have been more careful :(


----------



## SweetV

Darlin65 said:


> I'm not doing to good today :( We had the zoo with the grandparents today and my back is killing me and my belly is extremely swollen, hard and sore. So weird because I didn't get this til much later with Logan. I'm afraid I really over did it and it might bit me in the ass. I feel like I should have been more careful :(

Take care of yourself! Have a nice hot shower and put your feet up if you can. My job is so physically demanding that I know where you are coming from. I usually feel the worst when I get home and finally sit down then all the aches and pains kick in and I feel bloated and sick too!

Get some rest Darlin!!!:hugs: I hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hello ladies!! May I join you? I am so sorry for all of your losses and so excited for your current BFP's!!! I just had a positive hpt on Saturday at 13dpo so today I am 4+1 :)

Feeling nervous and excited!!

A bit about me....

Married October 2011.
Started trying may 2012
BFP August 2012
Mmc @ 12+5 at scan October 2012
Trying again December 2012
Chemical may 2013 (on Mother's Day weekend)
Specialist appointment October 2013
BFP September 2013!!

My current EDD is may 25 2014!!

I had spotting with my first pregnancy at 10&11 DPO and my chemical at 9 DPO. Nothing this time and currently 15 DPO. Also higher temps!!! Hope these are good signs!!

So far tingly bb's, nauseous when hungry, tired, gassy


----------



## Hippielove

miss_geordie said:


> according to LMP my EDD is May 3rd. I have a feeling im maybe a week behind as I was a week late when I got my BFP. :)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

Sunnyleah said:


> Hello ladies!! May I join you? I am so sorry for all of your losses and so excited for your current BFP's!!! I just had a positive hpt on Saturday at 13dpo so today I am 4+1 :)
> 
> Feeling nervous and excited!!
> 
> A bit about me....
> 
> Married October 2011.
> Started trying may 2012
> BFP August 2012
> Mmc @ 12+5 at scan October 2012
> Trying again December 2012
> Chemical may 2013 (on Mother's Day weekend)
> Specialist appointment October 2013
> BFP September 2013!!
> 
> My current EDD is may 25 2014!!
> 
> I had spotting with my first pregnancy at 10&11 DPO and my chemical at 9 DPO. Nothing this time and currently 15 DPO. Also higher temps!!! Hope these are good signs!!
> 
> So far tingly bb's, nauseous when hungry, tired, gassy

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, ladies! Another newbie here! :) I got my bfp this morning at 10dpo so still early days yet. This is my 5th pregnancy and I'm hoping for my second rainbow. We lost our first pregnancy, had our son but lost his twin, then had two losses in a row. So all of our pregnancies have had a loss of some kind. :cry: I'm trying really hard to be happy and hopeful.

I'm 30 and DH is 32. We'll be married 5 years this December. Our son is 2 and we have a cat. I have bled in all of my pregnancies so I am expecting quite a few scares. The good news is the line on the hpt is as dark as the line I got with DS at 10dpo (yes, I kept the tests:blush:) and I've been nauseous for several days already. I really, really hope this is it as I have had two miscarriages and an angel due date at the end of May. Now I'm due at the end of May again. But they say bad things come in three and I've had three bad things. Now it's time for good!

Hey, Sunnyleah! I remember you from the Canadian Thread in the TTCaL forum. Congrats on your bfp!!!

Congrats to everyone! I'm hoping we are all on our way to our rainbows!!


----------



## Starry Night

My dh lives in horror of twins and they very much run in my side of the family -- both my father's and mothers -- though I don't have twins who are very closely related to me. The closest is second-cousins. But we already had conceived fraternal twins even though only my DS survived. So it is possible. And I think dh is scared because of karma. His brother's FiL is one of triplets so multiples were very much a possibility for them so my dh was constantly taunting his brother that they would have triplets. My BiL does have 3 kids but they were all singletons.

Oh, my EDD would be May 29th so I'll probably end up with a June baby as they tend to go late but you never know


----------



## lune_miel

Had my scan, I am officially 6w but I know I O'd on cd17 so little less than that really. The machine was grainy but my Dr was very pleased with the size of the gestational sac and the yolk sac. She said the little bean was right up against the wall so hard to see, but measuring right on time. So didn't get to confirm a heartbeat but it's no worry at this point. :cloud9:

First sigh of relief until the next appt in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nice to see you Starry!! Fingers crossed we all get those rainbows!!!

We have a lot of twins in my family as well. Fraternal boys mostly on my moms side...every generation. Also DH is a twin (although that won't impact us) and I have cousins on my fathers side who've had twins. Crazy :). Our first pregnancy was a singleton fingers crossed this one is too. Don't really want twins :) cute but overwhelming!!


----------



## Darlin65

lune_miel said:


> Had my scan, I am officially 6w but I know I O'd on cd17 so little less than that really. The machine was grainy but my Dr was very pleased with the size of the gestational sac and the yolk sac. She said the little bean was right up against the wall so hard to see, but measuring right on time. So didn't get to confirm a heartbeat but it's no worry at this point. :cloud9:
> 
> First sigh of relief until the next appt in 2 weeks.

Glad your scan went well! It's still early for the heartbeat. I'm sure baby is doing great! :hugs:

I am curious what my scan will be like at 9wks in the office. At my ob in the beginning of my pregnancy it was a very grainy outdated machine. Then when I switched to the mw they had a very nice us set up in their practice. Now that they moved practices I'm not sure what to expect. Before they had a specific tech but now the ob in the practice has to do it. I hope it's still a good machine.

:wave: Congrats and welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Darlin65

Just wanted to comment on the twin talk... I am getting curious now. As bad as I have been feeling and the problems I had going out yesterday and being active compared to DS really makes me wonder. Not to mention the weird dreams I've been having. There are twins in them but Idk if they are MY twins :haha: May just be all the talk lately though. I also had a dream about c-section but it wasn't me. Sadly no gender dreams yet :(


----------



## Starry Night

lune_miel - congrats on the encouraging first scan! I hope the next scan shows a strong, healthy bean!

darlin - at least you're getting scans. I'm going to have to BEG for a scan in the first trimester. Out here you don't get a scan until 20 weeks. So frustrating. I used to live in a different province and got to see my OB by 10 weeks and my OB would always give a scan on that first visit. Then there was the 12 week scan. But the province I live in now you see your GP until 30 something weeks and my previous pregnancies I would get no extra special treatment in spite of my history. I see the doctor on Wednesday and I am so nervous I will get the "nothing we can do...see you at 12 weeks" treatment again.


----------



## lune_miel

Thanks :flower: *Starry* I sure do hope you can get an early scan!

I understand that "there's nothing we can do" but the reassurance of knowing that you don't have a blighted ovum or carrying around a mmc for weeks is deserved by all of us.


----------



## Starry Night

Exactly. I've been to the ER so many times now with pregnancy-related issues that I'm tired of the "we can't do anything" shtick. I know that! But I'm freaking out, so could you please have some compassion??!! I totally plan on playing up the 3 m/c history. And I do legitimately suffer from an anxiety disorder so reassurance could really help me. My last two pregnancies started to go badly by 8 weeks. If I have a healthy scan at 8 weeks that would take a huge load off of me. I had a sponatneous m/c at 12 weeks the first time but at 6 weeks I had some spotting and it's hb was very low (under 100). The baby recovered but I lost it anyways. I have since read that a low early hb usually means m/c even if the baby seems to recover.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I know how you feel. In Ontario we see our gp until 6 months.... Then ob. And same with only 2 scans at 12&20 weeks. I'm going in next week (5 weeks) to talk to my gp as she knows my history to see if we can work in a 'dating scan' earlier as my cycles have been inconsistent since our Mmc. With your losses Starry have you been able to see a specailist yet?? We are scheduled for October 10th but of course get out BFP the month before lol. Hoping that we don't end up at the specailist with another loss :(

Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

I'm in Ontario too, I have the choice of either joint care, at the gp until about 6 months or right to the ob. I was high risk my first pregnancy so with my last one and with this one, I go see my gp (today :)) and then she refers me right away to the ob. I make an appointment with her for around 10 weeks in case I don't get in with the ob by then.

I also have a short cycle (21-25 days) so I get a dating scan. Just be sure to tell them that your cycle is irregular and so you'd like a dating scan. I've never been refused! I book the scan myself, I just need to bring the requisition with me. So I think I'm going to book for next week sometime. For me I definitely need the dating scan since this is the first cycle after my loss last month.. I actually had a bfp Aug 6, started bleeding Aug 9... then bfp Aug 28... so who knows!!

But I have to say I am very lucky, my best friend is a family doc in the same clinic as my gp.. so she always says if my gp doesn't give me a scan she will!!!

Well hope everyone is feeling good.. my MS is getting going... hoping it's not too bad this time.. I had my lo (14 months) at the park and almost vomited... it was close.. yikes!! with my 1st DS I had MS the whole pregnancy.. 2nd DS only for 4 months.... hoping this one is even shorter!!!

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## Starry Night

When I was living in Ontario I was sent straight to my OB at 10 weeks. With my son, since I had issues, I was also seen by some high-risk specialists at McMasters Children's Hospital in Hamilton. They were awesome! I have nothing but high praise for them. I also had one of the highest-rated OBs in my hometown. But DH got a job in Manitoba and we moved there 7 mos pregnant and I had my son in Winnipeg. I now live in a very rural area and I'm getting the impression there isn't going to be much, if any, help for me. :(

I did see a specialist and get some testing done but those came back normal. The specialist said she wouldn't do further testing unless I have another m/c and she didn't offer any plan or 'treatment' for my next pregnancy. It's in God's hands now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh starry that's difficult. Lets all pray that this little bean is stuck with super glue :)


----------



## Starry Night

I have been doing some research and am taking extra folic acid and fish oil. What's funny is, yesterday when I told my mom I was expecting again, she told me my grandma was told to take fish oil after having several m/c's in a row and she had my uncle. Fish oil is supposed to help make healthy eggs and sustain a pregnancy. I'm crossing my fingers that helps me like it did my grandma!


----------



## SweetV

Sunnyleah said:


> I know how you feel. In Ontario we see our gp until 6 months.... Then ob. And same with only 2 scans at 12&20 weeks. I'm going in next week (5 weeks) to talk to my gp as she knows my history to see if we can work in a 'dating scan' earlier as my cycles have been inconsistent since our Mmc. With your losses Starry have you been able to see a specailist yet?? We are scheduled for October 10th but of course get out BFP the month before lol. Hoping that we don't end up at the specailist with another loss :(
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts!

Where in Ontario are you from? I have had scans at 6 weeks with my last 2 pregnancies and an OB at 12 weeks with all of my pregnancies. With my DS I had a scan at 12 weeks 16 weeks and 22 weeks. I never had to ask for them they were just given. Come down to TO!
With how I was treated with my multiple mcs and the birth of my son, from both the OB's and the hospital, I have chosen a MW this time. My first appointment is next week (8 weeks 2 days). You can also request a dating scan from doctors in Ontario between 6 and 10 weeks. I was offered without asking my last 2 pregnancies and have multiple friends that have had the same.


----------



## Darlin65

Still dealing with pretty bad cramping ladies :( I've never had cramping like this without bleeding so its weird to me that I'm not bleeding.


----------



## CastawayBride

Darlin65 said:


> Still dealing with pretty bad cramping ladies :( I've never had cramping like this without bleeding so its weird to me that I'm not bleeding.

I had a few nights of very intense cramping and it made me sweat in early pregnancy and we made it to the end of our pregnancy, think it may just be stretching?


----------



## Darlin65

It just others me because I was fine until we went to the zoo and my whole belly tightened up like it did with Braxton hicks in 3rd tri with DS. I'm still dealing with that plus some bad back pains. Feels totally different than the growing pains I've had. Literally feels like I've been punched right around my belly button.


----------



## CastawayBride

Darlin65 said:


> It just others me because I was fine until we went to the zoo and my whole belly tightened up like it did with Braxton hicks in 3rd tri with DS. I'm still dealing with that plus some bad back pains. Feels totally different than the growing pains I've had. Literally feels like I've been punched right around my belly button.

:( Feel better....


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - you can get BH earlier with later pregnancies. And some pregnancies are more sensitive than others. Maybe this is one where you can't do as much as you have in others. I hope you feel better soon.

I'm a pregnancy weakling. I'm often in pain, bleed and just too tired and weak to do very much. Some ladies glow during pregnancy but I definitely feel like it's very hard on me. I put my feet up a lot and let some of the chores around the house slide a little. I'm actually jealous of the pregnant ladies who can run around and vacation and swim and do whatever they like. Modified bed rest gets very, very boring.


----------



## MonyMony

Darlin65 said:


> Still dealing with pretty bad cramping ladies :( I've never had cramping like this without bleeding so its weird to me that I'm not bleeding.

I've had that before--it's stretching, painful though it is. As for the contractions, that can also happen super early. Sometimes it's because you're dehydrated--try drinking a full glass of water next time.


----------



## Darlin65

I've had stretching with DS and this isn't the same. I've been trying to stay hydrated but its not doing much to help. Think it's just one of those things you just gotta deal with.


----------



## Sunnyleah

SweetV said:


> Sunnyleah said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. In Ontario we see our gp until 6 months.... Then ob. And same with only 2 scans at 12&20 weeks. I'm going in next week (5 weeks) to talk to my gp as she knows my history to see if we can work in a 'dating scan' earlier as my cycles have been inconsistent since our Mmc. With your losses Starry have you been able to see a specailist yet?? We are scheduled for October 10th but of course get out BFP the month before lol. Hoping that we don't end up at the specailist with another loss :(
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts!
> 
> Where in Ontario are you from? I have had scans at 6 weeks with my last 2 pregnancies and an OB at 12 weeks with all of my pregnancies. With my DS I had a scan at 12 weeks 16 weeks and 22 weeks. I never had to ask for them they were just given. Come down to TO!
> With how I was treated with my multiple mcs and the birth of my son, from both the OB's and the hospital, I have chosen a MW this time. My first appointment is next week (8 weeks 2 days). You can also request a dating scan from doctors in Ontario between 6 and 10 weeks. I was offered without asking my last 2 pregnancies and have multiple friends that have had the same.Click to expand...


Hey!! I'm in Oakville. My gp asked last time if I wanted a dating scan but said that if we wanted the 12 week screening scan it wasn't necessary. I'm guessing with our loss she will allow both. As for the OB I don't mind waiting on that as its much harder to get appointments with him and none after hours. I will have to see a specailist though because my thyroid levels were off last time so my doctor wants an endocrinologist to monitor me. Both of my SIL had multiple scans but that was to to problems. Ive been told that if everything is good then just the two (or three if I push for the additional early dating scan). My doctor likes the natural approach so I think that may be part of it. Also there are no ultra sound machines at the office so I have to go to a clinic


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome to all the new ladies! We're glad to see you here!

Hippielove-could I get added to the front page? I can't remember if I posted my due date or not earlier (thanks to baby brain) but I'm due May 19th.

Floridamomma-I hope you have a good scan today! FX you get good news! :hugs:

Starry-hope things stay this way for you. Glad you are defo feeling pg and no spotting so far. I'm only 5+2 today and I've typically m/c between 7-9.5 weeks so I still have to get through the worst part. 

I saw the chiropractor on Monday after taking pain relievers all weekend for my sciatic nerve pain. Diagnosis-I had strained my hip flexors (the muscles you use to sit) REALLY bad and they had pulled my right hip out of place. A simple hip adjustment and some minor stretching exercises relieved my nerve pain but I spent two days laying down flat on my back and doing light walking to help stretch those muscles back out. He's not treating my mycoplasma (or anything other than minor adjustments) for the next two months because I'm so newly pregnant. He doesn't want to add to my already high risk pregnancy by having me detoxing. But I'm still feeling hopeful and the twin idea has waned. I DO have fraternal twin brothers and a few other factors that increase my chances slightly but I'm back to thinking this is just a single baby.


----------



## Starry Night

Well, my doctor has agreed to book me for an early u/s and she is going to put in a request with the OB who did my m/c testing to take over my prenatal care right away. I really hope both requests are accepted! In the meantime, she said I had to let nature take it's course. And to an extent I understand. The doctor said I would have had my hormones and progesterone tested and since I never heard back I guess that means they're normal (I would have liked to have had definitive proof, though).

I woke up quite nauseous this morning and could only force down a plain piece of bread. But now I'm starving. I ate a large piece of cheese and some grapes and am craving a greasy, cheesey pizza. lol My last two pregnancies I loved anything with salt but this time I feel really sensitive to salt. Everything tastes crazy salty. But I'm not really craving sweet either. I want cheese.


----------



## PCOSTTC

Me!! Due May 31st! ( 2 days after my Birthday!) ( got my BFP yesterday 3 weeks and 5 days along!)


----------



## wifey29

Hi all, can I be added please? I'm due 29th May. 

Thought I'd give a little back ground. My DH and I went through IVF/ICSI in October 2011 due to very severe male infertility and in July '12 I gave birth to our beautiful son. We then somehow managed to conceive in Feb this year, but I lost our bean at the beginning of March. Just a few days ago we found out that we are expecting again (we can only think that his count and quality are miraculously close to normal now!) and we're praying with all our might for a very sticky rainbow!

I'm so nervous this time, much more than I was with DS or our angel.


----------



## nats77

Got my second scan tomorrow. Feeling very nervous!! I am praying my bean has survived!! Will update tomorrow, how's everyone else doing? Any news from Florida? Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, wifey! It seems you and I have the same due date! :flower:

nat - good luck with your scan tomorrow. :hugs:

afm - trying not to worry but it's starting to creep in. I didn't wake up nauseous this morning and my back aches. I know it's still very early and some aches are normal. I know this. Yet I still worry and obsess.


----------



## dairymomma

Nats-good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow.

Starry-I think anyone who's had a miscarriage (much less recurrent miscarriages) will worry at every little thing. I know I am and I have had no signs of anything-no pg symptoms but no miscarriage signs either. I'm in limbo...

Wifey-welcome and congrats on your amazing BFP! It's just another sign that children truly are miracles, isn't it? I conceived against the odds this month too and I'm hoping/praying/crossing everything to keep this babe tucked in snug until May. 

Bah...Still no word from the dr's office about my hCG results from Monday. Hoping that no news is good news but I'd still like to know how fast my numbers are rising, you know? And the dr knows I wanted to know for peace of mind...*Sigh* If they don't call by noon, I'm calling them.


----------



## SweetV

I went to the dr yesterday for the same thing. I had no symptoms since last week. That is exactly what happened with my mmc and I was starting to panic. They sent me for blood work and an ultrasound. I was so nervous waiting for the us as it was the same room I had found out about my mc last year. Half way through they turned on the speakers and the room filled with lo's hb. I started sobbing. Went back this morning for the official results and they have moved my due date from May 5th to April 30th. My little parasite is doing fantastic and my NT scan is booked for mid October. :cloud9: Dr. said lack of symptoms was my body telling me my hormones have started to level out.


----------



## Darlin65

I wasn't getting updates :( Just came back and there were a ton of posts.

Nats- I hope it all went well :hugs: 
Starry- I think that's totally normal
Dairy- I would have called the next day :haha: I'm so impatient. I know they get it back next day so I always call before they get to me in their call list.
SweetV- That is amazing! I teared up reading it. Absolutely love it!

:wave: Welcome to the newcomers :)


----------



## Starry Night

SweetV - congrats on the amazing scan! And that's great that your dates were moved up. That means your rainbow is coming that much sooner.

afm - haven't really felt nausea yesterday and so far not much today. I had quite a bit around my bfp so feel a bit confused. I'm forcing myself not to worry. I still have my strong salt aversion and I am feeling periodic stretching sensations throughout the day. I didn't really get those with my last two pregnancies so I knew something wasn't right.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
I haven't been on this thread for a few days. I had some pink spotting and pain Tuesday night. Went to the hospital Wednesday morning, ruled out ectopic and we seen gestation sac with yolk and a teeny tiny fetal pole measuring 5 weeks 3 days no heart beat yet cause it was too early, and I might have a fibroid. Had another scan on Friday my bladder wasn't full enough but the Dr thought he did possibly think he seen a heartbeat but as uterus is retroverted he couldn't see very well. Have another scan on Monday AM :) I will be about 6 weeks I the dot :) EDD 19th of May but might change at Mondays scan :)
How is everyone else going?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm glad your beanie is continuing to grow and the likely spotting of a heart beat! It's still pretty early to be seeing one so just the fact the doctor thought he saw one is a good sign. :thumbup: Spotting is scary though. I'm fully expecting to this pregnancy as I've spotted in all of my previous pregnancies. Not looking forward to it.

Ugh. Right now my nipples feel like they are on fire! :blush: It's kind of painful but I hope that means they're growing and doing what they're supposed to. Also getting intense stretching pains. It is always the worst at night.

I got a call from my doctor's office today. The doctor wants me to come in this week for some tests. It wasn't specified what kind and I'm a little curious as the standard pregnancy tests are usually done closer to the end of the first trimester. Perhaps I'll be getting my hormone levels checked. But at least it feels like the doctors are finally taking my history seriously and keeping on top of things.


----------



## nats77

My scan went well, baby's growth measured perfect, heartbeat nice and strong so far so good, feeling happy xx


----------



## floridamomma

I didn't have a scan they said I didn't need it so now im worried everyday


----------



## Darlin65

Floridamomma did they tell you why?

I've always found the full bladder thing so weird. I asked about that here with DS and I basically got laughed out of the room. They said there was no point in the full bladder other than it would make me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- hopefully they are being extra cautious and staying ahead of any potential issues :)

Darlin- I wish we didn't need the full bladder! It is aweful. Apparently it pushes the uterus forward making things easier to see. My clinic said they would actually send me away and reshedule if it wasn't full!!

Floridamomma- hopefully things are going well and this is why they don't need another scan :)

Misscalais- welcome and fingers crossed for a sticky bean! That's great news that a little HB was caught :)

Hats- congrats on an awesome scan!!

AFM 5 weeks (based on ovulation) or 5+4 based on LMP tomorrow! Will check in with my doctor Monday.... Our chemical in may was at 4 weeks and doctor said if we make it to 5 weeks there's a lot they can do to ensure a successful pregnancy so I'm not waiting for a problem!! Lol. Going to request early bloodwork to check progesterone and hcg. Also our specailist appointment is October 10 so I might move that to after our first scan incase it's another loss. No waiting then. Hopefully we have an early scan (before 12 weeks) and I can cancel the appointment!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Same here with the full bladder for early ultrasounds...they say it makes for a better picture. It is a lot of "fun" lol


----------



## Starry Night

nats - that's so wonderful about your scan!! Such good news!

floridamomma - that is a bit frustrating that they wouldn't give another scan. Do you have another appointment coming up?

I never can get the correct bladder fullness. The technician is either sending me to half-empty myself out or hem and haws that it's not quite full enough.

And I do hope my doctor is staying on top of things. I'm pretty sure my hormones were NOT tested when I went for m/c testing so I would like those looked at. My doctor had mentioned progesterone injections if it was low.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls!
Yep the full bladder thing is stupid, my last few scans have ended up being trans vaginal so I don't understand why they just don't do them standard in all early scans. It's not very comfortable but I think it's more comfortable than having such a full bladder it hurts then having someone squish so hard on it you are sitting there wondering if you will pee yourself or if your bladder will explode lol! It's horrible!


----------



## ajd36

Hi ladies....would love to join in the May 2014 group!! I finally caught my rainbow on my one year anniversary of TTC and also of my first angel baby. My betas have been great so far: 11DPO 32, 13DPO 78, and 17DPO 472. I am anxiously awaiting my first u/s on Oct 8th. My EDD is May 23rd :happydance: I had 4 follies, with two strong contenders and right now I am praying for Rainbow Twins and just a Healthy Pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ajd36. Welcome!! Congratulations and sorry for your losses. Sounds like it's going great so far :)


----------



## Starry Night

ajd36 said:


> Hi ladies....would love to join in the May 2014 group!! I finally caught my rainbow on my one year anniversary of TTC and also of my first angel baby. My betas have been great so far: 11DPO 32, 13DPO 78, and 17DPO 472. I am anxiously awaiting my first u/s on Oct 8th. My EDD is May 23rd :happydance: I had 4 follies, with two strong contenders and right now I am praying for Rainbow Twins and just a Healthy Pregnancy :flower:


Welcome, ajd36. :flower: I hope you get your rainbow twins.

A part of me is hoping for twins even though I'm intimidated by the amount of work that would be. I really want three children and I don't know if I can go through TTC circus again.


----------



## dairymomma

MissCalais-We have the same due date! And so glad they were able to find a little bean!

Florida-I'd feel nervous too. Did they say why they cancelled the ultrasound other than they felt you didn't need it? 

Starry-Hope your tests go well.

Nats-that's good news! Yay!

Ajd-Welcome and congrats on your bfp! (And just for fun I have to add that my fraternal twin brothers birthday is May 23rd so I'm hoping it's a lucky day for you too!)

I agree with the full bladder thing. I've just stopped worrying about it. My thing is to pee about an hour before my appt and then drink a quart of water just before I leave (the hospital is about a half hour drive from my house). Seems to work as the u/s techs haven't said anything about a half-empty bladder but I'm not practically peeing my pants when they do the ultrasound. And I chickened out on calling the dr's office for my numbers. I'm too scared to call and possibly find out things aren't going well. I'm in that 'irrational state of mind' phase now, you know? Like anything and everything will jinx my pregnancy? :haha: Most likely things are going okay because my last hpts were still getting darker and my last digi put me right on date-wise so I'm just trying not to stress. Plus, I figured I'll be seeing the dr in about a week or so, so instead of stressing all day and worrying about missing the phone call, I'm just going to wait until my appt. It's easier on me that way.


----------



## ajd36

Keeping my Fx that May 23rd will be a lucky twin day!

I was a little nervous today and it really scared me. My uterus started to hurt just like it does for AF cramps. I just kept telling myself it was normal and kept checking for any spotting...none! My boobs are still sore and I had three bad bouts of nausea today and couldn't eat dinner...so I'm trying to remain calm. For the record...this is my first scare this pregnancy...so far I have been pretty calm about things.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've also been nervous but trying to keep busy and not think about it too much. I'm definitely starting to feel more regular ms so that's a good sign. Bbs weren't sore until about 6 weeks last time (just tingly and heavy before that) which is so far the same. Crazy dreams though and in either hungry or nauseous 24/7. Just like before :/. Not the best feeling but reassuring that hormones are rising!! Oh and exhausted!! So tired even after 8+ hours of sleep. Another symptoms from last time.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ajd! :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

:flower: Hi ajd

Me, too! I did nothing this weekend and still felt exhausted. I actually am bored already of reading, playing games on the ipad, and watching tv. But I am too tired to do anything else! Maybe I need to learn how to knit and be more productive.


----------



## nats77

I'm the same seriously have noooooo energy!!! X


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp totally normal on the exhaustion. I've got it bad too. I want to say it's not as bad as with DS but I think that's because I can't be as lazy as I'd like this time. Still getting nauseous but it's not quite as unbearable anymore I think. Hopefully it keeps easing up from here.

3 more days until our 1st scan and mw appt :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I get tired a lot too but it doesn't feel as extreme as it has been with other pregnancies. Not getting a lot of nausea either though I do get a bit of queasiness now and again. At night I get lots of stretching and pulling feelings. That's also when my boobs get all hot and sore. During the day I still feel normal most of the time. But it's still early.

Last night I dreamed of the pregnancy for the first time. I dreamed I was 9 weeks and was already feeling the baby moving. You could even see it which is so unrealistic.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh I've been having CRAZY dreams for about a week now... My bbs have started to be a bit sore in the evenings too.... And now I think I'm getting a cold :/


----------



## ajd36

My dreams have been crazy intense for the last week too! So intense they wake me up and my sleeping has been terrible... adding to the tiredness. Last night the dreams were better but I was still up all night everytime I rolled over.

My boobs are not that sore when I get up, but they get sore throughout the day and by the end of the day they sometimes feel like they're on fire. 

I love having pregnancy symptoms!! They remind me this one is sticking

Hi Hopin and Lune :) Fancy meeting you ladies here


----------



## dairymomma

My main symptoms are intermittent morning sickness (I feel mildly nausea for three-four days and then nothin' for three-four days, repeat) and I just cannot sleep enough at night. Some nights I get 10+ hours of sleep and still wake up tired as can be! Naps don't work since I can't sleep during the day. Other than that, my bbs feel heavy but only a tingle or two once or twice a week. My last digi put me at 2-3 weeks pregnant and I would have been 4+6 that day so it was spot on. I would have loved a 3+ but my hCG has always risen slow and stayed lower than most womens, even with my successful pregnancies so I'm not worried. (Or trying not to worry anyway. :haha: )

And I'm heading into what I call my 'red zone'...I'm 6 weeks today and this is the earliest I've had spotting/bleeding so from here until 14 weeks, I'm not going to draw an easy breath.


----------



## Darlin65

I have crazy dreams too! DH brought me home a treat drink. I was napping so he just put it in the fridge. Well it comes in a glass bottle and I had a dream while napping that there was a giant spider in it! :(


----------



## schultzie18

First appointment went great! I also had a stat ultrasound to make sure this lo is in the right place. Well it is!!! And I got to hear the heart beat!!! 146 bpm!!!


----------



## SweetV

schultzie18 said:


> First appointment went great! I also had a stat ultrasound to make sure this lo is in the right place. Well it is!!! And I got to hear the heart beat!!! 146 bpm!!!

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Darlin65

schultzie18 said:


> First appointment went great! I also had a stat ultrasound to make sure this lo is in the right place. Well it is!!! And I got to hear the heart beat!!! 146 bpm!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with crazy dreams... They wake me up at night too :wacko:

Glad to hear your appointment went well schultzie!


----------



## ajd36

Great strong heart beat there!!! How far along are you?


----------



## schultzie18

I am about 7 weeks.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats schultzie!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, schultzie!!!

afm - still not feeling very pregnant. At most, I feel a lot of pressure and pulls and twinges but since my bfp I haven't felt much nausea even though I felt quite a bit at the time which is what made me so suspiciuos and to to test early at 10dpo. I thought I would be really in for it with ms since I was feeling it already. But nothing since. well, nothing major.


----------



## nats77

I am feeling just awful &#128543; completely drained and exhausted!! 8 weeks tomorrow so hopefully only another 4 of feeling rubbish!! X


----------



## Sunnyleah

My ms seems to be coming in waves. Good days/ bad days but now feeling something every day. The dreams are getting ridiculous !! Lol. Although last night I had my first dream pregnant :). About 6 months along! Lol didn't get to see my doctor last night as she is now alternating Monday evenings :/ I will try next Monday @ 6 weeks. This cold is definitely kicking my but though. Ugh. And very tired. Even after a good 8-9 hour night. Harder to get up with the alarm!!

@ Starry, I'm sure you will soon! Today is really the worst day I've had thus far which is on par for last time (just past 5 weeks). 

@Nat, fingers crossed you start feeling better soon. It's just aweful feeling like crap for so long :/


----------



## nats77

I also have a very active two and a half year old as well. Oh well it will all be worth it in the end &#128521; lol xx


----------



## dairymomma

Schultzie-great news! Yay!

Sunny-that's how my symptoms have been too. Off and on but slowly getting more noticeable. Wouldn't mind a few days of puking my guts up though just to give me peace of mind. :haha:

Nats-isn't it funny that we actually _pray_ to feel so absolutely horrid? Never thought I'd actually WANT to be sick.:rofl:

Update: Called the drs office to schedule my first appt and talked to an obviously new receptionist. When I told her I needed to schedule my first OB appt, she was like, "Uh, have you seen the doctor yet for your pregnancy?" Um, no, I'm scheduling my FIRST OB appt, lady. :dohh: Hope I talk to one of the other receptionists the next time. They all know me and know _exactly_ why I'm calling plus they get me in ASAP. This lady couldn't get me in for nearly 3 weeks! Bah...Oh well, at least I can call my specialist if I need to.


----------



## Starry Night

dairymomma - that's funny but annoying too about the receptionist. Hopefully, you get one of the regulars the next time you call.

nats - hope you are feeling better soon. I have a two year old boy too and today he was driving me bonkers. I think he was trying to break everything in the house. 

sunny - aw, that's lovely you had your first pregnant dream. I always enjoy those. Too bad you couldn't see your doctor yesterday and I hope your cold goes away soon.

afm - still waiting to hear from the hospital about my scan. since they are taking so long I doubt they're going to book an early one for me. This happened last time too. Though last time i didn't fight it. This time I'm going to call my doctor and have her remind them I need an early scan. I'm not waiting until 20 weeks to see if my baby is OK. So pointless.

Anyways, I got my appointment for the OB. It's November 6th which in a way seems a long way off but I'll still be in first trimester. Most women in Manitoba don't get seen until 8 months. I go for another appointment with my regular doctor tomorrow. I'm supposed to be getting some tests done but I'm not sure what kind.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, Fingers crossed you get it all sorted out. I will be seeing my gp & an endocrinologist until 6/7 months. Then the ob. My thyroid levels were off in my first pregnancy so on top if the usual blood work every 4 weeks I have to have extra every 6 weeks :/ more appointments. My GP is very good and causeous. Any little thing slightly off she double checks and retests and does extra tests for. Very reassuring. Hopefully she agrees to a dating scan between 8/10 weeks so I don't have to wait until 12 weeks like last time. 

Has anyone else decided how/ when to tell family the big news??

We will tell our parents in person on thanksgiving likely with a belated birthday card for my dad from 'grandchild'. We are going to do photos too of DH and I with a + sign between us and then a =3 to the side. We will mail the photos to our siblings the week of thanksgiving. In Canada that's October 12 so we will be just 8 weeks. 

My work will find out at 12 weeks and my karate school (the instructor already knows) will then too. Otherwise we will post it on Facebook after our 20 week scan :)


----------



## dairymomma

Sunny-I'm probably going to tell my family at Thanksgiving time too. I'll be between 15 and 16 weeks (I think) so I'll be past every m/c point I've ever had and *should* be safe. Was thinking I'd work it in with "I'm thankful for a healthy happy pregnancy" at the dinner table...That is if I don't spill the beans beforehand...Nearly blabbed several times already on accident. Yet another sign I'm feeling good about the baby. With my last m/c I had to force myself to tell family at 13 weeks when I told at 8 weeks with DS and at 11 weeks with DD because I couldn't keep it in anymore. Feeling like I can't keep it in much longer so FX that's a good sign. (Talk about the superstitions we PARL ladies have, right? :haha:)


----------



## Darlin65

Dairymomma- I had this issue too. The receptionist at the midwives new practice was horrible. She even changed my appt and didn't notify my. Thank god I got all my paperwork in the mail with the appt on it. DH wouldn't have been able to come if they didn't fix it. He had already taken the right date off work It wasn't even scheduled with the right midwife! :dohh: 

Sunny- We already told DH's parents and my mom. I sort of just blurted it out. We were talking to his parents and he just started saying "babies" when referring to the kids and they caught on. Then my mom was trying to get DS to say different words and I said "Gma we need to work on saying baby before May" :haha:

Everyone else I am sending out a cute postcard with a daddy pumpkin, little pumpkin and then a mommy pumpkin with a hole cut out and a mini pumpkin "in her belly". I'm going to write something like "Adding to our pumpkin patch in May" or "waiting for our late harvest in May".


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my goodness, yes! I am so superstitious and trying not to jinx things, it is ridiculous. I'm mainly going off of a recurring dream I've had since my m/c in the fall. Between that loss and my next pregnancy, I had multiple dreams where I would lose the next pregnancy but keep the one after that. Well, this is the "one after that". In each of those dreams my rainbow was always a girl with dark hair and eyes and an irrepressible personality.

Sunny - that's interesting you're seeing your GP for so long (not sure what an endocrinologist is). When I was in Ontario I was automatically referred to my OB and he took over my pregnancy at 10 weeks. Even when I had to go to the ER with bleeds and scares, all the staff there said they would report back my info to my GP until 10 weeks. AFter that they would send reports to him (I went to the ER a lot with my son's pregnancy...up until 20 weeks).

We've already told pretty much everyone because I've put myself onto bed rest and I can't disappear without telling everyone why. Though, we have tried to keep it secret from our extended families. They don't live in the area so we can keep the secret. I just don't want everyone to get excited and then be disappointed. And my grandmothers are getting older and it wouldn't be good for them to worry about me.


----------



## lune_miel

We told our parents right away since we have their support no matter what. This time I want to wait as long as possible - maybe 15 weeks if I can hold out - to tell rest of the family and friends. We also have two frail grandmas can't wait to give the good news to. PAL is def not easy.


----------



## floridamomma

starry night I though I was the only one! myself and dh have decided after 2 losses as a nurse and no issues before to put me on bedrest until further notice. everyone says well if its going to happen its going to happen but I feel I need to give this baby its best chance


----------



## Darlin65

I don't think there is anything wrong with putting yourself on some sort of bedrest. Whatever happened to a mother's intuition? People need to understand you are doing what you think is best. Esp if you are trying to prevent something you've been through before it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Starry Night

I know that bed rest can't prevent a m/c due to chromosonal issues but I also have a history of SCH's. My last three pregnancies had them though the worst was with my son. My bleeding and pain was so bad I couldn't even sit up. I was flat on my back the whole first tri. Then the SCH caused a partial placenta abruption so I had to stay on bed rest during second tri though I was allowed to get up and get a drink, sit at the computer, etc. My doctor wrote me off of work the whole pregnancy. I'm a stay-at-home mom now so I have the luxury to do it on my own.

With my last two pregnancies, the bleeding started after doing mundane things around the house and I would bleed after keigels as well. ha ha So I refuse to do them until well into second tri. I lost the last two but the babies weren't growing well so I don't think the clots had anything to do with it unless they were blocking blood flow to the baby.

I will say that bed rest is very difficult with a toddler. I'm letting him watch loads of TV and brought his toys up into the living room but even then he still gets into everything. My grandmother had to be on bed rest too due to bleeding. She had several losses as well.


----------



## Darlin65

I've started counting the hrs until our scan tomorrow :haha: It's at 8am. Think I am going to try and shower before bed so I can sleep longer and get my butt to bed early. We have to wake up at like 7, maybe even a bit earlier, so I can get DS ready to go and we can beat rush hour. We have to take one of the busier routes to get to the office and it's already a 30min drive.


----------



## klsltsp

He ladies! so much going on. We have told some people but not too many, I'm going to try and hide this pregnancy from my work as long as possible, I'm just back from maternity leave :) 

So had my first u/s today, I wasn't sure how far along I am since I had a miscarriage the previous cycle. I thought I might be 7.5 weeks, but everything measured 6.5 weeks which is fine. What's bugging me is the heart. We could see the heart flickering she showed us twice! but it wasn't strong enough to measure the heart rate.... sigh... hopefully it's just a little too early. With my DS he had a heart rate of 131 at 6w1day so I am a little worried. I know each pregnancy is different but.... sigh... I guess I'll go back next week for another u/s and hope all is good. 

Hope everyone is doing well... 

Darlin good luck at your scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Kls- I'm sure it's just a bit early. I can;t tell you how many stories I've been reading on here lately about early scans worrying poor moms. They're a blessing and a curse.


----------



## klsltsp

You're right Darlin.. I thought I was 7.5 weeks, so was hoping it wasn't too early. So I was a little disappointed.. Now to wait until next week.. sigh.. I wonder if Monday is long enough to wait? I would think so...


----------



## Starry Night

klsltsp - early scans can be so stressful! I'm sorry yours didn't go the way you hoped. Since you're not sure what your cycles were doing it is quite likely you just aren't as far along as you originally thought. Good luck for your scan next week. I hope it shows a strong heart beat.

darlin - good luck with your scan tomorrow!

afm - still waiting to hear if I am getting an early scan or not. I really hope I get one but I'm thinking I don't want one before 8 weeks. That seems to be when my pregnancies start to go wrong so if baby is measuring on schedule with a good heart rate then I will start to feel a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I'm with you. Hoping for a scan around 9/10 weeks. My first measured 8+5 so they said likely more like 9+5 but poor growth. I want a 10 week as our first wasn't discovered until 12+5. Felt so strange to have not known for so long. I will see my doctor Monday at 6 weeks 1 day hopefully she will give me a dating scan for 9-10 weeks :). Otherwise they do 12-13 for the screening


----------



## Tangerine

May I join please? We have had 2 early losses, both happened before 5 weeks. I suffer from a type of severe autoimmune arthritis (Adult Onset Still's Disease) and I'm mobility impaired. We found out that we're expecting again last Thursday. I really thought we had missed the egg this month and we got a BFN on an internet cheapie at 12 DPO. Then on 14 DPO I woke up to a BIG temp spike so I jumped out of bed and ran (hobbled really :blush:) into the bathroom and was shocked to see beautiful BFPs on both IC and FRER! We confirmed it by digi on Saturday and finally missed AF on Sunday, as I have a 16 day luteal phase.

Our EDD is May 30th, quite a coincidence because it's also the day I turn 30! I actually texted my sister right away and told her to STOP planning a surprise 30th birthday party for me and start planning a baby shower instead. :haha: 

We're still feeling really cautious but optimistic. We have a high risk of loss and complications because of my health/autoimmune issues. We were hoping to find a midwife but they've all refused to take us, so it looks like we will have to get an OB. The closest major city to us is Hamilton ON too, but we are about an hour away so distance was a concern for them as well. :shrug:

I can't explain it but so far I just have a good, positive feeling about this pregnancy being the one that actually sticks for us. I also feel really strongly that "protecting" myself or trying to feel detached won't make it hurt any less if we do suffer another loss. I tried to do that last time, and I just felt worse for it. :nope: As much of an annoyance as the morning sickness (already!) and mega sore bbs are, they are really helping to reassure me that everything is going smoothly this time. <3


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-I've had SCH with every pregnancy since DS was born with the exception of my 2 blighted ovums. It's tough because I made it to term with my DD and I had 2 different SCH with her so I know finding out about an SCH isn't necessarily the end. BUT my last pg ended at 14 weeks because of an SCH so I'm _really_ nervous about this baby if I do end up with one. I'm currently taking my progesterone and a few supplements my naturopath put me on for clotting problems to see if that helps and we now know my recurrent SCH may be caused by my mycoplasma infection (the naturopath is figuring it's in my uterus and/or ovaries and it's affecting the blood supply of/to the placenta as a result) but it's still hard. I'm hopeful though too. I keep the idea firmly fixed in my head that this baby will be born in May and no one can tell me different. Positive thinking is really helping me stay sane...That and ALOT of self-medicating with fancy chocolates... :haha:


----------



## schultzie18

Question... I have been having bad ms and last week ended up in the er for dehydration. I was given zofran. And have been taking it every 4-6 hours like it says. It worked for a while but now I am nauseous and throwing up again. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Darlin65

Have you tried making sure you are snacking regularly? Like an apple with peanut butter, a cheese stick and some grapes, a handful of almonds things like that? With DS I reached a point where if I wasn't snacking every couple of hours I would get terrible sick. Also make sure you stay hydrated because if your not getting enough again it could be causing it. I can't drink water to stay hydrated during pregnancy I have to drink something like gatorade.


----------



## Starry Night

I've never had really bad sickness before so no real tips on how to keep stuff down. With my last two pregnancies I found munching on salty snacks helped. 

Saw my doctor today. Turns out the testing I'm going for is my hcg as the hospital won't give me a scan until I do. The doctor said she didn't know why they were being so difficult. I feel like they are power-tripping. Wouldn't the need for a scan be my doctor's call?? She knows my history and actually talks with me. It's not like we're demanding a set time. Just in the first tri sometime!

I'm going for the test first thing tomorrow as the lab was closed by the time we got there. I hope I can get the scan booked by the weekend or shortly thereafter.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry where are you UK, US Australia? Here in the US if your doctor makes the request the hospital has to do it.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm in Canada so since everything is covered by universal health care I guess they want to make sure it is medically necessary. I think emotional health is a big part of pregnancy. I suffer from anxiety attacks on a normal day, pregnant after recurring losses is a totally different beast!


----------



## Darlin65

Suffering from anxiety and being pregnant is really hard. I can't take my meds for it. The only thing they can offer me is an antidepressant and I refuse it because I am not depressed. I just need something that calms my nerves when I start to have a panic attack. What I take is as needed and I still can't have it even though I don't take it very often :( I've actually been misdiagnosed before and was on antidepressants and had such a severe allergic reaction it gave me muscle spasms, ticks and my legs would give out. It was basically like having seizures. I still have permanent damage from it.


----------



## klsltsp

starry, where in Canada are you? I'm in Ontario, and here the doc gave me the requisition and I booked it myself. Are there any ultrasound clinics near you? or do you have to go to the hospital? 

My scan today was .. okay... and my doc said she'll send me for another one next week just for my peace of mind ... I was very appreciative.

Sorry you ladies are struggling with anxiety, I have been lucky enough to not have this issue, but I understand a little since my OH has bad anxiety....:hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

Oh no :( Whys wasn't your scan very good?


----------



## klsltsp

I thought I was about 7w 3 days, but measured at 6w 4 days, which is understandable, I had a miscarriage last month and didn't have a cycle in between so who knows when things happened!

What I didn't like or was worried about was the heart, it was beating and we could see the flickering, but it wasn't strong enough to measure. The technician kept saying oh look he's camera shy so she was having trouble. She made sure to say that she would be ticking the box that said there was cardiac activity... I just would have been more comfortable if she had been able to measure the heart rate. With my last pregnancy we had a heartbeat of 131 at 6w 1day so I just expected I'd have something similar this time... :)


----------



## Starry Night

klsltsp said:


> starry, where in Canada are you? I'm in Ontario, and here the doc gave me the requisition and I booked it myself. Are there any ultrasound clinics near you? or do you have to go to the hospital?
> 
> My scan today was .. okay... and my doc said she'll send me for another one next week just for my peace of mind ... I was very appreciative.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are struggling with anxiety, I have been lucky enough to not have this issue, but I understand a little since my OH has bad anxiety....:hugs:

I'm in Manitoba so the doctor has to do it for me and I'm at the hospital's mercy. It's the only place in the entire area that does them. I was in Ontario for my son's pregnancy and I miss having a seperate lab for scans and being able to call around and check for cancellation dates to see who could take me in the soonest.


----------



## nats77

I also suffer anxiety really bad! And this pregnancy it has gotten worse! I find every day activity very hard and I'm so scared of letting it beat me :( it's comforting to know I'm not alone xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I'm glad your doctor is pushing for the scan!!

Klsltsp, sorry your scan wasn't what you expected but fingers crossed your next one is!!

AFM had an episode of spotting yesterday :/. Went to the doctors but only the nurse was there. She said there's not much they can do this early but requested 2 hcg blood tests one today the other Saturday.... I will see my GP Monday to find out what it's doing. She reassured me that many women spot during their pregnancy and even more in the first trimester so positive thoughts. As reassurance ms has hit hard!! Actually had to take a gravol last night to sleep and woke up just as bad :/. Started gagging trying to take my vitamin this morning! As much as it sucks its reassuring that hcg is rising. Well up early for that first blood test :/


----------



## Darlin65

I didn't get my scan :cry: My insurance was all screwed up and not right so they wouldn't even see me today :brat: I have to go back next Thursday at 10wks :cry:


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - that is so frustrating! :hugs: I think that is really terrible that doctors won't give you the care you need because of issues with the paperwork. I wish there was a way they could sort that out later so they could at least see you for an initial meeting. I hope things get sorted soon. 

sunnyleah - sorry that you're spotting. :hugs: It's always scary to see, especially when pregnant after a loss. But if your symptoms are getting stronger I'd think that is a good sign. Spotting can be caused by so many things and it is so common in pregnancy. Good luck with your hcg draws. 

nats - I'm not suffering a lot of anxiety attacks right now but I definitely feel like I'm riding on the edge. I had terrible, TERRIBLE anxiety with my son's pregnancy. It was such a terrible time for me that I tell people it was harder to deal with emotionally than my previous miscarriage. I've blocked most of the memories as I don't like to think about them. And I'm scared I will go through that again. Every little blip makes me freak out. It's tough.

Speaking of worrying, today I got some shooting pains in my cervix. It felt like things were ripping apart. No spotting though so maybe it was growing pains?:shrug: I friggin' hate this. Too much stress for something that should be happy.


----------



## CastawayBride

Starry Night said:


> Darlin - that is so frustrating! :hugs: I think that is really terrible that doctors won't give you the care you need because of issues with the paperwork. I wish there was a way they could sort that out later so they could at least see you for an initial meeting. I hope things get sorted soon.
> 
> sunnyleah - sorry that you're spotting. :hugs: It's always scary to see, especially when pregnant after a loss. But if your symptoms are getting stronger I'd think that is a good sign. Spotting can be caused by so many things and it is so common in pregnancy. Good luck with your hcg draws.
> 
> nats - I'm not suffering a lot of anxiety attacks right now but I definitely feel like I'm riding on the edge. I had terrible, TERRIBLE anxiety with my son's pregnancy. It was such a terrible time for me that I tell people it was harder to deal with emotionally than my previous miscarriage. I've blocked most of the memories as I don't like to think about them. And I'm scared I will go through that again. Every little blip makes me freak out. It's tough.
> 
> Speaking of worrying, today I got some shooting pains in my cervix. It felt like things were ripping apart. No spotting though so maybe it was growing pains?:shrug: I friggin' hate this. Too much stress for something that should be happy.

Starry I have been getting the sharp pains in my lady garden as well. Very randomly. I also have pain when rolling over in bed, already. I didn't get that with my last pregnancy until 20 wks! I don't have much stretching in my tummy though, I am assuming b/c this is a second pregnancy...


----------



## springbeduk13

Hi all,

May I join in too? I actually wrote a post on Monday but then when I clicked post there was a host not found error (and then i had to leave and do other stuff) and when I looked today it doesn't appear to be anywhere. If it is and I missed it I apologize for the double-post).

I've been holding off posting and just lurking for a while because I'm still so nervous that some problem will come up and this will turn out to be another loss. But thinking positive and looking forwards is probably a better idea, so here goes ...

My EDD is May 7th, 2014. This will be our first baby. The due date is bumming me out some because it's my mother's birthday and she will almost definitely not be alive to celebrate that birthday or meet her first grandchild - she has lung cancer and was estimated to have about a year to live as of last November. But DH's take on it is that due dates are so unreliable that it pretty much guarantees the baby *won't* be born on that date. And I guess if he/she actually were to be born on 5/7 it could be a nice circle of life sort of thing.

We haven't told anybody yet; I may tell my mom today (DH wants me to go ahead and tell her ... she knows about the previous losses since the last one happened while I was out visiting her - and he thinks she should be the first to be told) if she's awake when I call later. I really would rather have another scan to confirm that things are OK before we tell people but it doesn't seem like that is going to happen soon enough and I am feeling like I'd better tell my principal (boss) soon just in case and also to let her know she'll be needing to find a long-term sub (since sometimes laying some groundwork helps get a good one) but we should really tell family first. It's just so much easier to just keep quiet than to tell (no family is local so telling is by phone).

I'm going a bit nuts - or more than a bit - because we don't currently have another ultrasound scheduled. My first appointment with the midwife will be in a week and a half - 3 weeks after the last ultrasound. I'll be about 9 weeks 5 days then, IF everything is still going OK. But even at that appointment there's no scan - apparently they'll schedule one for "soon" after but I think that might actually be more like 2 weeks later if it would be for a NT scan. I'm so scared of having a missed m/c and then even worse of going weeks without finding out ... I really really want another scan at or before that upcoming appointment! But then again I don't want to get too much of a neurotic reputation at the midwives' practice so I'm still holding off instead of calling and begging for a scan even though I really want to and would even just pay for it if it can't qualify for insurance coverage. ???? Advice? 

Thanks for reading and I hope you all have a healthy and happy 7 1/4 to 8ish more months!


----------



## floridamomma

springbeduk13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I join in too? I actually wrote a post on Monday but then when I clicked post there was a host not found error (and then i had to leave and do other stuff) and when I looked today it doesn't appear to be anywhere. If it is and I missed it I apologize for the double-post).
> 
> I've been holding off posting and just lurking for a while because I'm still so nervous that some problem will come up and this will turn out to be another loss. But thinking positive and looking forwards is probably a better idea, so here goes ...
> 
> My EDD is May 7th, 2014. This will be our first baby. The due date is bumming me out some because it's my mother's birthday and she will almost definitely not be alive to celebrate that birthday or meet her first grandchild - she has lung cancer and was estimated to have about a year to live as of last November. But DH's take on it is that due dates are so unreliable that it pretty much guarantees the baby *won't* be born on that date. And I guess if he/she actually were to be born on 5/7 it could be a nice circle of life sort of thing.
> 
> We haven't told anybody yet; I may tell my mom today (DH wants me to go ahead and tell her ... she knows about the previous losses since the last one happened while I was out visiting her - and he thinks she should be the first to be told) if she's awake when I call later. I really would rather have another scan to confirm that things are OK before we tell people but it doesn't seem like that is going to happen soon enough and I am feeling like I'd better tell my principal (boss) soon just in case and also to let her know she'll be needing to find a long-term sub (since sometimes laying some groundwork helps get a good one) but we should really tell family first. It's just so much easier to just keep quiet than to tell (no family is local so telling is by phone).
> 
> I'm going a bit nuts - or more than a bit - because we don't currently have another ultrasound scheduled. My first appointment with the midwife will be in a week and a half - 3 weeks after the last ultrasound. I'll be about 9 weeks 5 days then, IF everything is still going OK. But even at that appointment there's no scan - apparently they'll schedule one for "soon" after but I think that might actually be more like 2 weeks later if it would be for a NT scan. I'm so scared of having a missed m/c and then even worse of going weeks without finding out ... I really really want another scan at or before that upcoming appointment! But then again I don't want to get too much of a neurotic reputation at the midwives' practice so I'm still holding off instead of calling and begging for a scan even though I really want to and would even just pay for it if it can't qualify for insurance coverage. ???? Advice?
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you all have a healthy and happy 7 1/4 to 8ish more months!

First off I am so sorry about your mom. my dad had a massive stroke and my mom had a bad intestinal infection we almost lost both of them within 2 weeks in june and I thought I would lose my mind. I hope your mm will be able to see your baby born. always call if you feel worried and if you have to for your peace of mind get a private scan. I know how you feel ive lost two since December and am 8 weeks along and am terrified. fx crossed and tons of love and prayers your way


----------



## FeLynn

I'm due May 29th


----------



## Starry Night

I'm due the 29th as well! :)


----------



## klsltsp

Darlin I can't believe that you didn't get your scan!!! I hate when paperwork gets in the way... urg... I guess one of the upsides to being in Canada, don't have to worry about that!!

springbeduk I'm so sorry about your mom... I know I would tell my mom for sure, and I think only a small percentage of people actually deliver on their due dates, so I wouldn't worry about that. I know when my mom was pregnant with her first, her mother was terminal with cancer as well, they couldn't believe that she kept holding on, but she did, she passed away 5 days after my mom's due date, it had become a goal for her to see her first grandchild. 

starry I've never gotten these sharp pains down there, but hear women talking about it all the time!! I think it's really normal

Welcome Felynn!!

Sunnyleah how's the spotting?

AFM nothing new hear, just waiting until Wednesday.. yikes that's so far away!!!

Talk soon everyone.


----------



## Darlin65

The issue I had was I have regular insurance, good insurance. I just don't have maternity coverage. I have to apply for maternity insurance through the state. I was told I had been approved. Come to find out it was only for pregnancy confirmation via blood draw which I had already done. The lady I spoke to earlier this week even told me there has been a huge mix up with all my paperwork and she was in the process of fixing it all. I went into the insurance office today after not being allowed to see the dr. and made sure it was all straightened out for next week.

This weekend we are going back to the inlaws. Our niece was born last week and they will be at DH's parents so are going to go visit for the first time :happydance: She reminds me so much of DS when he was a baby. I think it's the perfectly round head :haha: Mil is babysitting for them while they go to a few weddings. If we can getaway she is going to try to take me in and scan me but isn't sure since she will be taking care of the baby.


----------



## CastawayBride

Darlin65 said:


> The issue I had was I have regular insurance, good insurance. I just don't have maternity coverage. I have to apply for maternity insurance through the state. I was told I had been approved. Come to find out it was only for pregnancy confirmation via blood draw which I had already done. The lady I spoke to earlier this week even told me there has been a huge mix up with all my paperwork and she was in the process of fixing it all. I went into the insurance office today after not being allowed to see the dr. and made sure it was all straightened out for next week.
> 
> This weekend we are going back to the inlaws. Our niece was born last week and they will be at DH's parents so are going to go visit for the first time :happydance: She reminds me so much of DS when he was a baby. I think it's the perfectly round head :haha: Mil is babysitting for them while they go to a few weddings. If we can getaway she is going to try to take me in and scan me but isn't sure since she will be taking care of the baby.

I don't understand how insurance can not cover maternity? That is crazy!


----------



## Darlin65

You pick a plan here so you don't have to have vision, dental, maternity things like that. You kind of pick like an ala carte sort of thing. I'm on my mom's insurance so that isn't something she ever added to my plan.


----------



## CastawayBride

Darlin65 said:


> You pick a plan here so you don't have to have vision, dental, maternity things like that. You kind of pick like an ala carte sort of thing. I'm on my mom's insurance so that isn't something she ever added to my plan.

Interesting! You can still be a dependent on their plan and be married? I know here they changed it and you can be on your parents insurance until age 26, which is very helpful while in college. I didn't have that luxury and had to work through college...I don't know if we have that in our state where you can pick different packages we just have total coverage with different levels of coverage/co pays...


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp here I can be on it until I am 26 too. I've got 3 more yrs. DH has his own insurance through work and we have medicaid (govt insurance) for our son because of all his heart problems. There's no way we could afford all of his cardiologist appts and procedures otherwise.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome to our new friends and wishing everyone a happy & healthy 9 months! I often think about how common loss is and yet it's not really discussed (at least IRL). I'm so glad I have everyone here to connect with. I have also had the "sharp down there pains" and have read that it's normal.... Just a lot of changes happening, etc.... I've also felt the pulling/ stretching pains when getting our of the car or rolling over in bed :/. 

As for the spotting, only the tiniest drop this morning and nothing since,,,,, promising,,, and although I had wicked ms this morning, I've been feeling pretty good since around 4 pm... Hoping it's just the early stage,... I read somewhere that when hcg doubles your symptoms get worse, then your body adjusts and you feel a bit better for a day or two, then it doubles again and you feel crappy again for a few days,... Hoping that's the case! I had hcg blood work this morning, and will have another Saturday to ensure that it's doubling.... See the doctor Monday night for the results... Not much they can do, but we have a fertility specialist appointment October 10 so if hcg is dropping I will be going to that appointment....

Fingers crossed for everyone with their scans and appointments coming up!


----------



## CastawayBride

Sunnyleah said:


> Welcome to our new friends and wishing everyone a happy & healthy 9 months! I often think about how common loss is and yet it's not really discussed (at least IRL). I'm so glad I have everyone here to connect with. I have also had the "sharp down there pains" and have read that it's normal.... Just a lot of changes happening, etc.... I've also felt the pulling/ stretching pains when getting our of the car or rolling over in bed :/.
> 
> As for the spotting, only the tiniest drop this morning and nothing since,,,,, promising,,, and although I had wicked ms this morning, I've been feeling pretty good since around 4 pm... Hoping it's just the early stage,... I read somewhere that when hcg doubles your symptoms get worse, then your body adjusts and you feel a bit better for a day or two, then it doubles again and you feel crappy again for a few days,... Hoping that's the case! I had hcg blood work this morning, and will have another Saturday to ensure that it's doubling.... See the doctor Monday night for the results... Not much they can do, but we have a fertility specialist appointment October 10 so if hcg is dropping I will be going to that appointment....
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone with their scans and appointments coming up!

We opted to wait until around 7/8 weeks to get our first ultrasound and confirm our pregnancy. That is October 13th, I am excited and so nervous at the same time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in with some positive news, I had my scan yesterday and saw our little rainbow baby kicking it's tiny arms and legs, and heard the heartbeat which was 175. Got pictures and everything!

It was a beautiful day. We are all so blessed to be celebrating our rainbow BFP's, let's keep a PMA and watch the scans keep rolling in! :flower:


----------



## floridamomma

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to check in with some positive news, I had my scan yesterday and saw our little rainbow baby kicking it's tiny arms and legs, and heard the heartbeat which was 175. Got pictures and everything!
> 
> It was a beautiful day. We are all so blessed to be celebrating our rainbow BFP's, let's keep a PMA and watch the scans keep rolling in! :flower:

was your scan abdominal or transvag?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Florida, transvag


----------



## Darlin65

Finally think I got my insurance stuff sorted. They said it can take up to 10 days to process tho :dohh: So I still may not be able to attend my new scheduled appointment.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Darlin, what a mess, I can't imagine that! Glad you got it all straightened out though. Don'thca just love how they give themselves 2 weeks to process things! I'm assuming they mean 10 business days. I hope it all works out for you to go to your scan.


----------



## floridamomma

hopin im glad you got see bub! I was going to pay for a private because due to insurance taking forever I wont see ob until at least 11 weeks though I want to push it to 12. I was wondering if they can see a lot n abdominal this early. 
Darlin yeah!!! im going through the same thing my first apt was supposed to be almost 2 weeks ago now if all goes well on the insurance end it will be when im 11 or 12 weeks!!


----------



## Darlin65

It is frustrating. I need to be seen. I have other health issues that make prenatal care a priority (or it should). She said on the phone that the processing team already has my paperwork so here's to hoping.

:blush: I probably should not have done this but I sent a "positive" complaint to the midwives. I said I love them but am not a fan of the new office staff. They aren't friendly or very helpful. I spent 30min trying to figure out what I could do and had to find out through my insurance company that there is a billing number they can take. The receptionist NEVER mentioned that. Unfortunately the billing number wasn't working properly (my insurance's fault not theirs). I just couldn't believe how unwilling they were to help me though. The receptionist was not friendly either. I said I am trying really hard to like the office switch but it's hard and I am hoping it will be ok once I get to see the midwives again. There is nothing that irks me more than unpleasant office staff.


----------



## floridamomma

im actually using a new ob specialist due to the mcs and I tend t have early labor symptoms so I am a slightly higher risk. I also need a rhogam shot like last week but the office staff are making this harder. I actually asked to speak to the midwife or ob nurse when I called they said ok and hung up!!! by the time I got t leave a message I ended up waiting until Monday to receive a call back.


----------



## CastawayBride

We have also decided to go with a whole new team this time around since the loss of our son. I am feeling hopeful, this new doctor seems very nice and warm. He also offered his personal cell so I am not left with out answers as we progress. That made me feel SO much better :)


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, so much bureaucratic headaches going on! It seems we're all being affected in some way. I really hope it all gets sorted in soon. Yeesh. Our little one's lives are stake.

hopin - congrats on having such a wonderful scan!

florida - I think by 8 weeks they should be able to see enough by abdominal. I had a major bleed with DS at about 8 1/2 weeks and they were able to easily find his heart beat with abdominal and do all the measurements that they needed to. The only times I needed transvaginal at that point were the pregnancies that were not going well. however, if you have a tilted uterus, then I think it is much later before they can see anything.

I am also having a new OB staff this time. The main reason is that I moved to area 7 months pregnant so I had to get someone very last minute and they only took me on because I NEEDED a doctor. I have to get referred to an OB by my GP so I don't really have a say. With the last pregnancy my doctor asked who I had had before and was going to refer me to them. But this summer I saw a different OB to get some m/c testing. So now my GP just refered me to her for my pregnancy. I think I"m really going to like this OB. She seems to be a bit brisk and more business-oriented than friendly, but she also seems professional and thorough. It would be a good fit for me.


----------



## floridamomma

I have yet to meet my ob but I hope so soon


----------



## springbeduk13

Too many posts to keep up! That's good though.

FL and someone else I'm sorry I forgot who (and it's on last page out of scroll range) thank you for thoughts wishes about my mom. FL, I hope your parents ended up being OK after those scares? 2 at once is way worse! At least with my mother it's not really a surprise - she's a lifelong heavy smoker - and at least with treatments she is having a sortof OK quality of life now. Many people have it worse. Even if she does beat the odds and hold out until baby is born she'll have to hold on even longer as she's out in CO and I'm in ME. But I think mostly she is relieved that DH and I were even trying for a baby (this was when I told her about it the last time, which m/c but anyway) - she seemed to have convinced herself that she had somehow scarred me for life about motherhood so and that I wasn't ever going to have kids and it was kindof her fault. Really, though, I'm just a proctrastinator and also kept forgetting I wasn't in my 20s anymore! :) DH too. I told her about this pregnancy last night and that went well.

I'm so sorry for all of you who are dealing with insurance nonsense. It's ridiculous what a maze that whole system is! I hope you all get things sorted out soon.

Also totally agree about receptionists/office staff - they make such a difference because they're basically the gatekeepers! I think the midwives' practice got a new main receptionist which is a relief - the previous one was nice a little over a year ago when I had my first pregnancy and lost and then earlier this summer was pretty much of a b__ but this month when I've called she has never answered the phone and the person who has is much nicer. Thank goodness. @Darlin I think it's good you put in a complaint - it's important for the midwives/doctors to know!


----------



## springbeduk13

@Hoping... Congrats on the great scan! Hooray!


----------



## SweetV

I agree about the office staff, it's the primary reason I no longer go to my OB. Her receptionist was beyond rude. Especially after my miscarriages. :nope:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow lots happening! 

I am very grateful that where I live visiting the doctor is a no questions asked scenario... I just go when I feel I need to.... Such a blessing, I can't imagine having to sort out all the craziness that so many ladies here have had to deal with :wacko:

It's wonderful to hear the happy scan stories! I can't wait to change my only scan experience into a more positive memory (my only scan was at 12 weeks with our mmc and although I wasn't told then that the baby had passed, I knew that it must have because of the way the tech was,,. And not listening to the heart beat, or that she didn't show me the pictures). 

I keep praying for everyone here to have wonderful first scans of their rainbow babies :)


----------



## dairymomma

Scared out of my wits ladies and I could use a good dose of hope right now...I just started getting crampy/achey feelings in my lower back and belly, and I've been wiping really dark brown/light pinkish-brown cm for a half hour. Trying to think positive and hope this is just another scare like I've had with my other pregnancies but it feels like my hopefulness from early on in this pregnancy is slowly seeping out. :cry:

I'm so scared this is over and I'm going to m/c for an 8th time...:nope:

And of course it's late friday night so I won't even be able to get ahold of a doctor until Monday morning.

AND it's my daughter's 2nd birthday today....

Trying to hold it together for a little while longer til she goes to bed. Then I'm crawling into :sleep: myself and hopefully tomorrow will dawn brighter, happier, and blood/cramp free. FX for me, please? I'm SO very very scared right now...:cry:


----------



## lune_miel

Sorry Dairymomma :hugs: prayers for you.


----------



## Darlin65

:hugs: Dairymomma but at least it is brown :thumbup: That is supposed to be better than any other color.

Mil got the ok to do our scan this weekend from her office :happydance: Now we are trying to go back early enough tomorrow so she can take us i before bil and sil get there with the baby so she can do it :D


----------



## floridamomma

dairy can you go to the er?
darling yay!!!fx you see bub dancing away


----------



## klsltsp

dairmomma I'm so sorry!!! how are you this morning? brown and pink can be okay, I had it with my last pg and was told it was text book since it was the placenta embedding. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks Ladies. I needed that. Well, I crawled into bed mighty early last night (feel bad since we didn't end up having DD's birthday cake after all but we'll just have it today instead) and had a very odd dream. I dreamed I left my daughter (actually it was my real-life niece, but in my dream she was my daughter) at home during a wedding. I freaked out BIG TIME and even called up Oprah Winfrey once I realized I wasn't holding a child in my arms but a bundle of blankets. Oprah came to my rescue, drove me home (to a much nicer house than my current abode), and there we found my smiling happy, not-scared-at-all neice/daughter waking up from an all-day nap. So I'm hoping it's a good sign and my intuition is telling me it'll be okay. I thought I lost my baby in my dream, only in a different way, but I found her in the end. Ooh gosh, I'm hoping and praying SO hard right now...Feeling a touch better too as the crampy stuff is gone and I only have a backache that's most likely due to a strained muscle. No more brown discharge either so I'm a tad calmer now. Still scared and hope the dr gets me in for an u/s early Monday when I call. And yes, Florida, I can go to the ER (met my deductible already too so it shouldn't cost me anything to go... Always got to look at the bright side, right? :haha:) but I'm not in any acute pain and the bleeding is gone so I'm going to try and hold out til Monday. I went to bed last night thinking about this and I guess I'm a little concerned it could be another blighted ovum but my symptoms are constant now so my hormones have continued to rise and there's no more spotting for the moment so I'm feeling a tad better.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed for you!!

I had pink/ brown spotting Wednesday and a few spots of brown Friday. The nurse at my doctors office gave me two requisitions for hcg blood tests. Said if it rises all good. Otherwise we know what's coming. See the doctor Monday for results. Good luck with a scan! I found the nurse very reasurring in telling us that MANY women spot throughout perfectly normal pregnancies. (I know it's different when we've had previous losses, but there's hope) :)


----------



## dairymomma

Sunny-I know. I've spotted with nearly all of my pregnancies now. (In fact, DS was the ONLY one I haven't spotted with.) I'm just nervous because my blighted ovums (I've had 2 so far) started out this way. Did start thinking about it logically though once I calmed down and realized that while it was worrisome to see brown cm, not ALL of my cm was brown. Also, my hemmarhoids were bleeding yesterday so some of the discharge could have been from those too. (Sorry if that's TMI) There's so many reasons why I could have had that little bit of discharge and now that I can think logically, I'm better able to see that. I'm on progesterone which causes spotting, I have a history of hematomas in my first tri, I have some sort of clotting issue going on due to my mycoplasma, this could have just been left over blood from implantation (I am only 6+5 and ov'd late so I'm going to be measuring behind that when I do get in for an u/s), and on and on and on. It's just so easy to freak out when you have a history of recurrent miscarriage.

And honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if I do end up m/c this baby in the end. I was prepared for the possibility from Day 1 (well Day 29 when my baby was confirmed) because during the two weeks after ov, I was totally convinced I couldn't have gotten pregnant this month that I did some pretty strict cleansing, took some herbal supplements that are known to be harmful to pregnancy, and was under an enormous amount of emotional/mental stress. It just hurts because for the first time since my first pg, I was totally HAPPY and EXCITED about a pregnancy and now this has chased that feeling away...I was really expecting a 'normal' pregnancy for some odd reason and this is just a letdown. Does that make sense?


----------



## floridamomma

I understand completely. I was excited after my scan but a few days before that my symptoms seemed to lighten but I still saw a healthy baby. im just holding on to hope and prayer that's all you can do. After a loss the toll of wondering if this will work out can be a lot. if you don't mind dairy ill keep you in my prayers and hopefully all of us who are pal will hold a rainbow baby by may hugs and lots of love your way!


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I am glad you're feeling better but I'm sorry that that joy and excitement has been taken away. I hope you can get a scan on Monday and that you will see a happy and healthy baby.

I've had spotting in all of my pregnancies so I am just waiting for it to start. I am hoping for a normal pregnancy but I know I can't count on that.

Sunny - good luck with your appointment on Monday. I hope the hcg has doubled beautifully


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya ladies can I join in please I'm due may 27 I had a mc in Aug im very nervous with this pregnancy :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks again ladies. Sometimes I feel like I'm grasping at straws but the more I think about it, the more I'm wondering if what I saw last night wasn't just old implantation blood. (Would it still be coming out 3-4 weeks after?)...And talk about a wake-up call, I just talked to my dad. My brother is being admitted to a children's hospital for a long-term IV antibiotic treatment because his lung infection has gotten worse again. (My bro has a genetic disease that affects the lungs so anything in there is seriously bad.) I know this hospital stay is for the best and it was a probability all along, that it's just happening a week earlier than planned but it's still a shock. Sounds like it's more of a precaution/prevention thing though and the doctor's are hopeful that these heavy duty antibiotics will do the trick (for awhile anyway). Talk about a wake-up call though...Makes my issues seem so minor compared to his. Mine are just with this one part of my life...His affect his WHOLE life and may even lead to an early end. 

And thru it all, no matter how icky he feels, my little bro is STILL posting dumb knock-knock jokes and silly one-liners on Facebook...He's positively resilient.

I wish I could be more like him...


----------



## Darlin65

Baby is good and healthy :D 179bpm


----------



## CastawayBride

Darlin65 said:


> Baby is good and healthy :D 179bpm

I can't wait for our scan, 14 more days!


----------



## ajd36

Great strong HB there!!!


----------



## Darlin65

CastawayBride said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> Baby is good and healthy :D 179bpm
> 
> I can't wait for our scan, 14 more days!Click to expand...

Mil did it :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin65 said:


> Baby is good and healthy :D 179bpm

:happydance::happydance: Congrats!!! That's so fantastic that your MiL was able to do that for. It seems you're on your way to your rainbow.

I was looking up some baby gear and items for DS' 'big boy room' online and it just made me all the more desperate to keep this baby. I feel like I probably was setting myself up for heart ache. :cry: The specialist I saw for m/c testing said I had just as good a chance as anyone to have a baby but after 2 losses in a row I'm still really scared. I think I'll start to feel a bit better if I make it to 7 weeks without any spotting. So far nothing.


----------



## nats77

Congrats darlin great news xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry... Fingers crossed for you!! That's what our doctor told us. We've had one late loss (13w) and a chemical and apparently that doesn't affect our chances of carrying to term. But it's still so scary and hard to believe. 

Hang in there!!

AFM no spotting since the minimal brown (3spots) Friday. Praying for good news regarding hcg blood tests tomorrow.


----------



## klsltsp

Darlin... awesome news congrats.

Fingers crossed starry and sunnyleah :)

I've got my scan Wednesday... at least the time is going by faster than I thought!!! :) I'm still very very nauseous so I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## dairymomma

Don't mean to bring anyone down but I'm 99% certain it's over for me. Not really surprised, just sad and hoping this goes easy and quick. Would like to get an ultrasound too see if this is another blighted ovum or not but if things go like my others have, it'll be done by mid-afternoon...*Sigh* Resigned is what I'm feeling mostly right now. I knew this was a probability due to some of meds I was taking when I got pregnant but I was hopeful and excited for the first time in a LONG time so I took that as a good sign. Perhaps it's a sign my next bean will be my sticky rainbow bean...

But good luck and a happy healthy nine months to the rest of you. I might check in from time to time to see how things are going for all of you other ladies.


----------



## klsltsp

oh dairymomma, I'm soo sorry for your loss... big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

I am so very sorry dairymomma!!!! Hoping you get your sticky bean very soon!!!! Sending u a huge :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Dairymomma- so sorry. Pal and reoccurring loss is so stressful in so many ways. I'm certain that you will have your rainbow baby soon. Good luck with everything. 

:hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

MORE insurance problems. They still won't give me my insurance until the mw sees me and gives me an edd and says how many fetuses. Wtf? How am I supposed to do that if they won't cover an u/s?


----------



## floridamomma

dairy i am so sorry that you have t go through this. i am here anytime you want to talk or just need someone to listen. massive hugs your way.


----------



## floridamomma

Darlin65 said:


> MORE insurance problems. They still won't give me my insurance until the mw sees me and gives me an edd and says how many fetuses. Wtf? How am I supposed to do that if they won't cover an u/s?

are you on state insurance? they do require that but if you get it dne like oct 1 or after and get them the paperwork with proof of pregnancy they should reimburse you or the scan center


----------



## Darlin65

Oh no Dairy :hugs: I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner. Didn't get a proper update like I normally do :( I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I am so sorry you are going through this again. It really isn't fair. I do hope you get things sorted with your health and you can get your sticky bean. :hugs:

darlin - yikes, that sounds like a real hassle with the insurance. It does seem you're going to have to pay for the scan out of pocket and then get the insurance company reimburse you. When I had some private insurance through work that was how it always worked. We paid for the appointment out of pocket and then you sent the list of receipts to the insurance company and they would reimburse you. The only thing they covered up front for me were my dental appointments and prescriptions.

I hope you get it all straightened out.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm going to call tomorrow and ask if they will accept a private scan. I can have that done for $75. Otherwise it is thousands of dollars that I don't have to pay upfront. Esp if for some odd reason I get denied for the insurance and it doesn't get reimbursed. I made an appt for tomorrow night for the private one. I know they will accept an u/s pic from the dr. The private place is run by a dr.


----------



## Starry Night

If it's done by a medical professional then I should think the insurance would accept it! It's not like it would be one of those "for fun" places that do the 3D scans or simply tell the gender. I agree that it would be better to go that route. It also makes you wonder how a private place can afford to do a scan for $75 when one in the hospital would be thousands.


----------



## Darlin65

Well it is a "for fun" place but they have to be run by a doctor here ;)


----------



## floridamomma

even with the scan most insurances don't accept that. you have to get a scan and then have a dr midwife or nurse read it and give you a proof of pregnancy that should state that you are pregnant and edd


----------



## Darlin65

Well at this point they aren't giving me much choice :dohh: My mom suggested if they won't to call my gp, explain what's going on and have him request an u/s at the hospital because they always bill you later. But I don't even know if that would work!


----------



## floridamomma

I had to go to the er for pain and my old ob read the us and wrote me the paperwork needed


----------



## Darlin65

Finally!!! As I suspected it was a receptionist error. There is this one receptionist at the office who is a COMPLETE moron! I called the insurance on e more time and received the same billing number. The way the insurance works is the 1st 30days it's medicaid, then turns into Molina. I explained this to the receptionist. Well apparently she was entering my billing number as Molina and not as medicaid. And because she wouldn't talk to me and basically expected me to do everything I didn't know she was being that dumb. She just wasn't listening I guess. I called today and spoke to a wonderful woman named Maria who fixed everything :happydance: She says she has me updated in the system and everything will be covered on their end unless something changes on my end, like it gets cancelled. That shouldn't happen though because the insurance said it's good for the month of October :winkwink: From now on I ask for Maria :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - that is such a relief!! It explains why things were so screwy. I am glad things are sorted now and you know who to go to when you have clerical and logistical questions.


----------



## Darlin65

How crazy is that tho that I got turned away from my appt simply because the receptionist didn't know what she was doing? I was actually covered on my end last week even though she said I wasn't.


----------



## nats77

Sorry dairy, my heart breaks for you &#128543; I hope your ok xx


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks for the support ladies. You have no idea how much it means to me right now.

Well yesterday wasn't what I'd hoped it would be. The spotting stopped after a half hour and the cramping stayed mild (but period-like) until mid-afternoon when I took a painkiller. Then nothing. Nada. Then this morning, I started spotting red, pink, and brown so I called the dr right away. Mentioned some of my cramping yesterday was one-sided and I was worried about an ectopic. Let me tell you, I've never gotten a dr to move that quick before. I'm going for my u/s this afternoon to see what's going on but I know it'll confirm a miscarriage. My bleeding is picking up and I'm starting to get achy and crampy again. I think it's taking longer to m/c this time because I'm on the progesterone. Just so ready to have this whole process over with so I can get back to healing. :cry:


----------



## Darlin65

Good luck at your appointment later Dairymomma :hugs: I hope you are able to get the answers you need and be able to move on to the nest stage whatever that may be.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh dairy, I'm so incredibly sorry for you hun :cry: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

Just called to cancel my first OB appt and the receptionist made me feel a teensy bit better. She said she had 15-20 m/c herself. Most of them were before she had her oldest (she now has 4 kids) so she knows what I'm going thru, she's thinking of me, and she's glad I have two kids to help comfort me right now. She also said I have a great attitude despite it all. She was really kind and even wondered if I wanted to schedule an appt just to talk to the dr. I just wanted to reach thru the phone and give her a hug because she made me smile.


----------



## SweetV

@dairy, it is so nice when medical professionals are like that! It is the number one reason I left my OB is because the receptionist was so cold and uncaring. 
Good luck with your scan!! My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Dairymomma, I'm so glad you have some support through this. I will be thinking of you in this difficult time.


----------



## Sunnyleah

AFM I have an appointment with my GP at 7:15 for the hcg tests to see if its rising or not.... So nervous. Still lots of symptoms but the spotting has continued in a very minimal and brown but still makes me nervous.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sunny, keep us posted, hang in there!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - thinking of you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## springbeduk13

Darlin65 said:


> Baby is good and healthy :D 179bpm

Congratulations!


----------



## springbeduk13

Sunny and Dairymomma - How are you doing? Fingers crossed that all will be OK for both of you! Dairymomma - also best wishes for your little brother's recovery from that infection!


----------



## Sunnyleah

So went to the doctor... Still mild spotting BUT hcg is rising (slowly but doctor said that can be ok).... She is sending me to a specialist thinks my progesterone might be low. They will fit me in this week (likely Wednesday or Thursday) and will take over prenatal care. Doctor said they will likely do blood work and progesterone ASAP and possibly a scan. So glad to be pulling out all the stops!! Also our fertility appointment is next week and doctor suggested moving it back a month 'just in case'. 

Feeling renewed hope!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - that's good that your hcg is still going up and that your doctor is getting on the fast track to extra help. And it's a good sign that your doctor is being hopeful.

When I left my first doctor's appointment she said to my DS "you're going to get a little brother or sister" and it just sounded so positive that it made me feel hopeful.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry it's amazing how a simple comment can make such a difference isn't it? Our doctor is hopeful and believes that progesterone is the key but wants the specailist to take care of things. She congratulated us a couple of times :). When I asked about hcg doubling she said that after 5/6 weeks its slows down and may only double in 72 hours so she's still hopeful!!! It was 25000 (ish) and 48 hours was 35000 (ish). Bit nervous about that but she reassured us that so long as its rising we are not out yet!!


----------



## eblondie

Hi. I'm approx 7 weeks pregnant. For the last few days I've been getting a very dull ache on my left side. I'm scared this is the start of something bad :cry: I had a scan in Saturday but they could only see the sac. I'm going back on Monday for another scan. What do you guys think?


----------



## Starry Night

Are you absolutely sure of your dates? I think it's fairly common to get those mixed up. Also, it's normal for a baby to measure up to a week behind and everything still be fine. So your dates could be off by about a week and then the baby measures a week behind that so it seems things are really off. Monday's scan should give you a better idea of what is going on.

I'm sorry that your scan didn't go as planned. There is a chance that things aren't going well but try to stay positive. It ain't over until it's over. Good luck.


----------



## Darlin65

I have such horrible ms :cry: I didn't have this with DS. It's very hard because I can't even keep down water. I'm basically stuck on the couch all day while DS plays because when I get up I get sick.


----------



## CastawayBride

Darlin65 said:


> I have such horrible ms :cry: I didn't have this with DS. It's very hard because I can't even keep down water. I'm basically stuck on the couch all day while DS plays because when I get up I get sick.

I have been much more nausea this pregnancy as well, my husband says its b/c it is a girl this time :baby:


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - that does sound horrid. Rest as much as you need. Your ds is young and won't remember that mommy had to rest a lot for a short period of time. I hope you feel better soon.

I'm hating my ms too. It's some of the worst that I've had. Still no vomiting but that's because I'm fighting it tooth and nail. I don't see how vomiting will make me feel better. Today I got bit of a break from it but this evening it has come roaring back. I know there are ladies who have it worse but I feel absolutely miserable and don't care how much I complain. I want to cry it feels so bad. I am grateful that I get brief periods about twice a day where it isn't so bad and I can rest.

I keep having to munch though. I am going to get so fat.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry try making healthy choices with your snacks. It's the only way I survived the nausea with DS. I ate things like apples with peanut butter, grapes with a cheese stick, wheat thin crackers and some fruit juice, almonds anything high protein. I would also eat a cereal bar 1st thing when I woke up and oatmeal in the morning with fruit as like a 2nd mini breakfast. I loved little clementines too! If I ate junk it didn't curb the sickness.


----------



## Starry Night

For me junk does curb the m/s, unfortunately. Right now it's all about the brownies. *sighs* I have been trying to munch on fruit but they taste like battery acid. I'm going to send DH out for bananas, strawberries and maybe peaches tomorrow as they don't have as strong of flavours. I do like the almond suggestion. I'm munching on chips right now because the crunching seems to calm me down. Otherwise I'm not really liking the saltiness. Salt was the cure for my ms in my last two pregnancies. Now I don't really care for it.

Yogurt has been helping too. I also like hard-boiled eggs and pasta. But I can only eat so much of those as well.


----------



## Darlin65

I looove things that crunch when I'm pregnant :haha: I get super sensitive to salty things tho.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and oatmeal sounds like it could work too. I was eating oatmeal with blueberries mixed in until I started to feel ill. The blueberries don't agree with me anymore.


----------



## Darlin65

I like fruit and cream quaker oatmeal packets. The peach and banana flavor are my favorites :) Also Mcdonald's maple oatmeal with apples.


----------



## Starry Night

Great. Now I am craving oatmeal. :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

:haha: I woke up wanting it the other day and we usually have tons but were out :(


----------



## klsltsp

Starry and Darlin you guys are awesome :) lol

I too am sick all day long, find first thing in the morning before I put anything in my mouth I'm okay...I'm a catch 22 if I eat anything I get super nauseous, if I get too hungry I get super nauseous... so I eat a little hoping it will help... sometimes it does other times it doesn't...

So I have my scan in a little over an hour... I hope my little bean is still with us :) and his heart rate is up much higher!!! My OH couldn't get of work so I'm going by myself... my mom offered to come with me but I told her I was okay... I am unusually calm about the whole situation my gut tells me all will be okay... but my head is telling me it could go either way...

Kim


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good luck with your scan today Kim, will you get pictures that you can share!?


----------



## klsltsp

No growth from last week... and the heart has stopped...

Morning sickness for nothing sucks!!

Happy and healthy 9 mnths ( or 7 now:))


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh I am so sorry to hear this, and very sorry you were by yourself when you got this news. :cry: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Darlin65

klsltsp said:


> No growth from last week... and the heart has stopped...
> 
> Morning sickness for nothing sucks!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 mnths ( or 7 now:))

So sorry hun :( :hugs: Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Klsltsp- so sorry to hear. Keep hope and you will have your rainbow baby...

Am same with the ms.... All day, no vomiting but constant nausea :(. My doctor gave me a prescription Monday which is taking the edge off the morning but that's it! I'm either hungry (ravenous more like), nauseous, or both. So frustrating,... 

Had our appointment this morning with the specialist... Everything looks great! So happy... Scan showed everything where it should be, looks good, measured 5w6d so three days behind my estimate, so edd now May 28th... And they saw a heartbeat! 126 bpm which is perfect for the age! My fluid was a bit low, they want me drinking more, so I got told to take more of the prescription if needed to achieve that :wacko:

So happy... Ultrasounds booked for 8,10 &12 weeks :). So reassuring. The doctor agreed that likely progesterone is low so they tested today and will call tomorrow... Then follow up bloodwork Friday... Yay!


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp said:


> No growth from last week... and the heart has stopped...
> 
> Morning sickness for nothing sucks!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 mnths ( or 7 now:))

I am so sorry for your loss. My last was exactly the same. Best of luck to you:hug:


----------



## SweetV

Sunnyleah said:


> Klsltsp- so sorry to hear. Keep hope and you will have your rainbow baby...
> 
> Am same with the ms.... All day, no vomiting but constant nausea :(. My doctor gave me a prescription Monday which is taking the edge off the morning but that's it! I'm either hungry (ravenous more like), nauseous, or both. So frustrating,...
> 
> Had our appointment this morning with the specialist... Everything looks great! So happy... Scan showed everything where it should be, looks good, measured 5w6d so three days behind my estimate, so edd now May 28th... And they saw a heartbeat! 126 bpm which is perfect for the age! My fluid was a bit low, they want me drinking more, so I got told to take more of the prescription if needed to achieve that :wacko:
> 
> So happy... Ultrasounds booked for 8,10 &12 weeks :). So reassuring. The doctor agreed that likely progesterone is low so they tested today and will call tomorrow... Then follow up bloodwork Friday... Yay!

Congrats!!!
How do you get us every other week!!!!! I had one at 8 weeks, next is for 12 weeks. I am such a nervous wreck I would love to have one this week. I have to wait for mw appt next week to even hear the hb with doppler.


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Gang :flower:

I haven't posted much since I got my BFP and I asked to be placed on the May Baby Waiting List .. Guess more afraid to share, or talk about baby..afraid it would all come to an end... But so far so good...

I am feeling more hopeful... As I have my first OB appt this coming Friday and we will discuss sending me to the High Risk Doc soon for my cerclage, yay! :happydance: Never been so excited to go under the knife!!!

But I bought a Hi-BeBe heartbeat dopplar and have been playing with it not expecting to hear anything, but I did!!! Lil one was ranging between 115-125, first scared me to death cuz I keep reading 120-180 is normal range but just read an article saying 115-125 is normal range for under 10 weeks, whew!

I hope all you lovely ladies are well and growing your precious lil one:flower::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Oh God, I am so sorry hon... xoxoxoxo Sending loves your way


----------



## dairymomma

klsltsp-I'm so sorry. It's never easy hearing bad news like that and it's even worse hearing it by yourself. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:

Sunny-glad you are getting the care you want. It makes a huge difference to _know_ your doctor is doing everything they can to help you. FX the progesterone is the key! 

Kam-Glad you are feeling more hopeful now and can even hear your little one's hb! 

Update on me: the ultrasound on Monday showed what the u/s tech called a 'cystic area' measuring quite a bit smaller than I should have been and completely empty. No yolk sac, no fetal pole, no hb. The tech said it's most likely a blighted ovum but the dr can't diagnose it 'officially' until my hCG results come in. I had a blood draw on Monday and they are doing a comparison on Thurs or Fri to see what my levels are doing but since I'm bleeding and think I passed the gestational sac last night, I'm pretty sure they are dropping. Oddly enough, this makes it easier to handle. It's not my first BO, physically there's less 'stuff' to come out so less cramping and pain, and it's one of the few times the doctor has said, "We know for certain WHY you miscarried this time." KNOWING why it happened makes such a difference, at least for me. And it's my 8th m/c. *Sigh* I hate knowing that but it gets more and more like "been there, done that, got the t-shirt" every time it happens. Now I can get back to focusing on my health and hopefully my next BFP is my sticky sticky rainbow baby. 

So good luck to the rest of you and a happy & healthy rest of your pregnancies!


----------



## Darlin65

So sorry to hear dairymomma :hugs: 

My appt is tomorrow and I am getting so nervous. Even though everything should be sorted out with my insurance I am afraid they are going to turn me away again for one of their mistakes. It's such an awful and stressful feeling.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Dairymomma, I'm glad you are staying positive and hopeful for the future! My husbands work friend who suffered 11 losses and now has 4 beautiful children!! There is always hope :)

Thank you to everyone for the kind words we are very fortunate to live in a place with medical as we have. Because of a previous missed miscarriage with no symptoms they are checking every two weeks for signs of a repeat. This is so reassuring. I was praying for a 8-10 week dating scan followed by the 12 week screening scan and although the spotting is not ideal it has brought me the benefit of bi weekly scans until 12 weeks. So very grateful!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So so sorry dairymomm :hugs: :flower:


----------



## springbeduk13

klsltsp and dairymomma - so sorry to hear your news. :( :( Best wishes for your healing and path forwards from here.


----------



## springbeduk13

Starry, Sunny, and Darlin - sorry you are feeling so sick! I hope it gets better soon!

I'm pretty lucky so far - except for a killer migraine with all the bells and whistles this weekend (and couldn't take my normal meds for it of course) I've been just a little nauseous off and on; maybe moderately nauseous on weekday mornings when I have to be up and having breakfast at a time that my body (still - after 7 years of this schedule) really only wants to sleep . It's funny though that you all are wanting sweets more than salt - I'm just the opposite. I hope that doesn't mean something is wrong! I'm wanting sweets way less than usual and wanting salty things an things with more fat much more than usual. Even the really healthy cereal I usually eat for breakfast sometimes seems too sweet and off-putting. Peanut butter, on the other hand - much better! I've also developed quite the addiction to Tim Horton's breakfast wraps (but with no meat as I'm not sure any of them are OK to have) - something about those totally settles my stomach plus having that part 2 of breakfast helps me not get too hungry (and potentially nauseous) before lunch.

Anyway I hope your little ones keep growing strong and that the m/s goes away soon for you!


----------



## springbeduk13

KamIAm said:


> Hi Gang :flower:
> 
> I haven't posted much since I got my BFP and I asked to be placed on the May Baby Waiting List .. Guess more afraid to share, or talk about baby..afraid it would all come to an end... But so far so good...
> 
> I am feeling more hopeful... As I have my first OB appt this coming Friday and we will discuss sending me to the High Risk Doc soon for my cerclage, yay! :happydance: Never been so excited to go under the knife!!!
> 
> But I bought a Hi-BeBe heartbeat dopplar and have been playing with it not expecting to hear anything, but I did!!! Lil one was ranging between 115-125, first scared me to death cuz I keep reading 120-180 is normal range but just read an article saying 115-125 is normal range for under 10 weeks, whew!
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies are well and growing your precious lil one:flower::hugs:


Glad you are feeling more trusting and positive! Hope all continues great for you! Also I'm curious and excited about your doppler experience (I have the same due date, this is the farthest I've made it with a pregnancy so don't know much and am just constantly nervous ... still trying to figure out the right calm, convincing words so I can call and convince my way into having an u/s next week along with the currently scheduled appointment which as far as I understand won't really do anything to confirm that this little one is actually still growing as he or she should) - I thought you had to be more like 12 weeks along to hear hb on a home doppler or even Dr. office one, but you heard it today! Wow! How did you choose that model of doppler? I think I want one .......


----------



## Tangerine

klsltsp and dairymomma - So sorry for your losses, I will be thinking of you both. <3

AFM I'm a bit nervous as I have my first real prenatal appointment with my GP tomorrow. I know he wants to run a bunch of blood tests etc. They don't normally bother me (I'm always getting loads of them b/c of my autoimmune disease) but I'm just afraid of getting bad news. High risk, previous losses, pretty scary. OH is coming with me and my grandma is meeting up with me afterward to do a bit of shopping so that will make it a bit easier. :flower:


----------



## ajd36

I'm so sorry for your losses ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

Tangerine mine is tomorrow too and I am stressed as well. I know my scan was good sat morning but I'm afraid something may have taken a turn for he worst :(


----------



## Starry Night

klsltsp - I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. Take care of yourself.

dairy - sorry that you are going through another m/c. I hope things take care of themselves quickly and you can focus on getting healthy for your rainbow.

sunny - congrats on a good scan. Seeing a heart beat at all at 5 weeks is a very good sign and your little one has a strong heart beat! It's so great that your doctors are looking after you so well.

afm - finally heard back from the hospital and they are giving me an early scan!! :) My scan is on the 15th. It seems so far away but I'll be not quite 8 weeks at the time.


----------



## CastawayBride

Starry Night said:


> klsltsp - I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. Take care of yourself.
> 
> dairy - sorry that you are going through another m/c. I hope things take care of themselves quickly and you can focus on getting healthy for your rainbow.
> 
> sunny - congrats on a good scan. Seeing a heart beat at all at 5 weeks is a very good sign and your little one has a strong heart beat! It's so great that your doctors are looking after you so well.
> 
> afm - finally heard back from the hospital and they are giving me an early scan!! :) My scan is on the 15th. It seems so far away but I'll be not quite 8 weeks at the time.

Our scan is on the 13th and same here almost 8/9 weeks depending on when I implanted. Feels like forever though!


----------



## Sunnyleah

And cue the progesterone!! Clinic called this morning start tonight. Fingers crossed this is the answer to our rainbow baby :)


----------



## Darlin65

1st appt went fabulous! The mw remembered exactly who I was and my sons birth. She is very excited for me to VBAC and says I will be perfect for it :happydance: I got my prenatals and zofran. Took my 1st does and feeling better already :) We stopped at the store on the way home and picked up some healthy snacks and I'm munching away alread :haha: It feels so good to eat again :cloud9:


----------



## Starry Night

sunny - At least you may have some answers to your other losses and hopefully the progesterone is just what you need to get your rainbow.

darlin - I'm glad the appointment went so well and that you found something to take care of the nausea.

afm - had a bit of brown spotting last night. It was very pale and mixed with yellowy stuff so not sure how much of it was cm. I've been starting to feel quite yucky again so I'm hoping things aren't going wrong. For now I'm going to wait for my scheduled scan on the 15th but I will go in to the ER if I get any red spotting and/or bad cramps.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed Starry! My doctor said that low progesterone is one of the most common causes of spotting so keep that in mind :)

I go back Monday for follow up bloodwork with the progesterone. Also am now taking 3/4 anti nausea pills per day... Helping. I had the first full dinner in over a week ;)

Yay for awesome first appointment Darlin! Great job!!! 

:hugs: to everyone struggling and wishing :dust: to everyone!


----------



## nats77

Got my scan this avo! Feeling scared! I couldn't bare to be told bad news after getting this far!! I feel in my heart if hearts that things are ok but I can't help running thru those awful scenarios!! Why do we do it to ourselves?! Will update later xx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Starry, hang in there! Spotting can be very normal during pregnancy. I think you have the right game plan!!

Nats, looking forward to hearing all about your scan! :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

nats - good luck with your scan this afternoon. Looking forward to an update! I understand the nerves though.

Ugh. Had some cm with brown streaks in it last night. I was moving around a bit more yesterday so now have to be more strict with myself about lying down. I just can't do normal things while pregnant and I have to accept that.

Sunny - my doctor told me my progesterone was tested when I went for m/c testing and since I never heard anything I have to assume it's fine. But I do have a history of having SCH's in the womb. I don't know if they caused my last two losses but they were there and I had a very large one with my son. I bled like a heavy period throughout the first trimester (talk about stressful). So I usually assume spotting is from that unless it picks up. Then I go to get checked out.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, glad you got tested!! It's so stressful every little thing :/. 

Glad you're taking it easy :)


----------



## nats77

Quick update - all perfect at my scan today! So relieved xx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great news, nats!


----------



## sazzle30

Meee!! I'm due on 25th May after a MMC in February (measured 13 + 1). 

Sooo scared and nervous in equal measures.

Congratulations ladies. Wishing us all healthy, happy pregnancies.

One question - are you having early scans? I am thinking of having a private scan at 8 or 9 weeks but as I had healthy scan at 12 weeks last time but MMC at 13.5 weeks, I am not sure if this will give me any reassurance. I guess I just want to know that this is def a viable pregnancy.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-at my last appt with my OB dr, I asked if it was possible my SCHs were being caused by my already low progesterone levels dropping slightly even though I was already on progesterone. I was wondering if even that slight drop was enough to cause the placenta to tear away slightly, resulting in the bleed. The dr said it was distinct possibility and I'm now on an increased dose of progesterone for my future pregnancies. The dr ALSO said that progesterone levels can vary from cycle to cycle and pregnancy to pregnancy. I've never had my progesterone levels checked with any testing I've had for m/cs but we've started tracking it while I'm pregnant and that's the key. I start off on the low end of the 'normal' range and it doesn't rise quite like it should causing my bleeds and a few of my miscarriages. Can you request a progesterone check right now to see what the levels are?


----------



## Tangerine

My appointment went well yesterday too. My GP said everything seems perfect so far but he would prefer to transfer us to a specialist OB as soon as possible because of my medical issues (autoimmune arthritis - Still's disease; and early losses). He also wants to send us for an early ultrasound. We're waiting to hear from the ultrasound tech and OB's office for appointments. Until then, we have our next prenatal appointment booked with my GP for Nov. 4. :thumbup:

I also got a prescription for Diclectin, and my morning sickness has been a lot better today! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

dm - I asked my doctor about the progesterone and she just said "you would have been tested". Personally, I don't think I was but I was completely shot down when I asked for it. I haven't had any more spotting so I have to cross my fingers for now. If I do get more spotting I'll go to the ER and ask to be tested there though I figure I'll get another "you're crazy" kind of response.

tangerine - congrats on the good appointment. I'm glad your doctor is staying on top of things and is transferring you to an expert. Hope you're able to get an early scan.

Welcome, sazzle! Congrats on your bfp. I can imagine the stress and anxiety as you lost your baby later on. An early scan might at least cut down some of the anxiety with less time to wonder if things are OK.

afm - feeling really really sick now. Yesterday, it was so bad that I got dizzy just by changing the direction my eyes were looking in. The rest of my body was completely still and I still got nauseous. I caved and took a Gravol. It made a world of difference but I want to leave it as a last resort.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there Starry! As my DH says 'it's a good sign' :)I have Dilectin and it made a big difference but doesn't knock me out as bad as gravol. Not to mention it's specifically designed for morning sickness.


----------



## nats77

I didn't even know u could get something for morning sickness!!


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my goodness, when my SiL (who is also pregnant right now) told me her doctor said it was OK to take Gravol I was so happy. I don't think I'd last the 1/2 hour car ride to the doctor's in order to get a prescription. Today, a simple Tylenol helped with the worst of the sickness as I think it was caused by a major migraine. 

I hope all this nastiness means we're are on our way to our rainbows. Because really...I better not be sick for nothing. :growlmad:


----------



## Tangerine

If you can't get a prescription, ask your doctor/pharmacist about vitamin B6. Diclectin is just B6 combined with an antihistamine, but B6 works pretty well on its own. I take B6 alone in the morning because diclectin makes me sleepy, and just take diclectin before bed. It's made a huge difference since I started taking it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I was taking a b complex vitamin while ttc with an extra b6 but when I found out I was expecting I stopped as I wasn't sure the dose was safe during pregnancy but I think that's why the ms hit me so hard & early this time. Sudden drop in b6. Thank goodness my doctor gave me the dilectin right away. Not 100% gone but much better. I also find that I get so hungry it makes me nauseous so eating more often has also helped.


----------



## Starry Night

This morning I took a Tylenol right away. I woke up feeling pretty decent but after only walking about for a minute or two I could feel that familiar spinny feeling at the corners of my eyes. So I didn't wait for the headache to hit full-on before taking it. I really do think my headaches are causing the worst of my sickness though it's pretty bad on its own too.

I'm really, really hoping that this will be like with my son and the worst of the sickness will be done by 7ish weeks. It was still 12 weeks before I was eating normally again but I was able to feel more comfortable in between meals.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, hopefully you can get some relief soon.... I'm feeling pretty icky these days but hoping it doesn't stay past 10-12 weeks.... So hard to go to work everyday feeling like I have the flu :/


----------



## Darlin65

I am on Zofran for my sickness and it is Heaven! :cloud9: no real side effects which is nice. I tried to skip a dose yesterday to see if it was getting any better...won't be doing that again for a while :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, I don't think they prescribe zofran in canada..... Dilectin is ok... Makes me drowsy and doesn't completely hide the sickness but it's better....


----------



## Darlin65

That's such a shame :( I wonder if it has to do with the cost? My mw prescribed so many but said the insurance may only cover half that so she gave me a ton of refills instead.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Doubt it's cost... Health insurance doesn't cover prescriptions.... Only work insurance.... So it depends on your employer as to what's covered.... Not sure why it's not available.... I wish though....


----------



## nats77

Anyone in uk got anything for ms?? I've never been offered anything by my docs x


----------



## SweetV

Sunnyleah said:


> Doubt it's cost... Health insurance doesn't cover prescriptions.... Only work insurance.... So it depends on your employer as to what's covered.... Not sure why it's not available.... I wish though....

Canada has much stricter regulations on what can be sold than the US. I've worked at a pharmacy and a big box store that can't sell over the counter or prescriptions like what they do in the US. We have stricter testing policy's I believe


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sweetv, I'm not surprised. My SIL also used to work for a company that drug companies would pay to do testing. She's often said that :)

I guess it's good that regulations are tight :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm starting to find that mornings are when I feel my best. The past couple of days I wake up feeling really good and I get hopeful that the worst of my sickness is behind me. But by lunch the queasiness returns and by mid-afternoon I am questioning why I ever wanted another baby in the first place. *sighs*


----------



## dairymomma

:hugs: starry...hope you start feeling better soon! MS is certainly no fun...And it's odd that your doctor blew off your progesterone concerns. That's the first thing mine looks at now because we KNOW I have issues. But I guess each doctor is different in how they approach m/c. I heard of a case where a woman had 7 miscarriages in a row and her dr wasn't worried AT ALL. Didn't think she had a problem. And if she did, it resolved itself because she went on to have 8 or 9 kids after that.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry Night said:


> I'm starting to find that mornings are when I feel my best. The past couple of days I wake up feeling really good and I get hopeful that the worst of my sickness is behind me. But by lunch the queasiness returns and by mid-afternoon I am questioning why I ever wanted another baby in the first place. *sighs*

It makes me question my sanity sometimes too :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Scan today went well. HR 166 and measured 8w2d, by my O date I am about 8w4d so I am comforted by the appt.
Dr said I can come in anytime to hear the heartbeat for peace of mind. I really want to get a doppler tho. Anyone get one recently in the US?


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the excellent scan, lune! Sounds like you're well on your way to your rainbow!

I still think an at-home doppler would drive me nuts as I'm sure I would never figure out how to use it. Though I am tempted at times to buy one. Thankfully, we couldn't afford a decent one so no danger of me caving. DH would have to end up hiding it. He had to hide all my pregnancy books with DS because I kept reading all the scary "what can go wrong" sections especially the complications I did have. My doctor had given me a good prognosis and didn't even consider me 'high risk' (this was a high risk specialist saying this) and the book gave the prognosis of "baby will most certainly die". So yeah....book was hidden for the remainder of the pregnancy.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Lune- congrats on an excellent scan!!! Wonderful news :)

Starry, I hear you about ms... DH keeps reminding me its for a good cause :). I keep reminding myself 'this too shall pass'. Hopefully only a few more weeks (it's already been about 3 weeks for me, started early) so I'm praying its gone by 12 weeks!!! 

Also heartburn has started :/ anyone else?


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp, heartburn started around the time of ms. I get really horrible gas pains too :blush:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh the joy. Lol. It's amazing how much trouble a 'blueberry' can cause ;)


AFM I've discovered that nights where I get 9+ hours of sleep and eat ASAP upon awakening I feel much better. Not 100% but much better :). Hoping its not a fluke and I can maintain this... I'm guessing the 4 dilectin per day are kicking in good now too :)


----------



## lune_miel

I think I've been getting heartburn and acid reflux when I sleep. I wake up with a dry, sore throat and I'm not sick.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had heartburn since ovulation/conception. Though it's not as bad as it has been. And I was sick early on too. I'm starting to up my Gravol intake though. I read on the SickKids/Mother Risk website that it's safe to take a 50mg dose up to 4 times a day. So far I've been doing 1 or 2 times but it will probably be 3 today. I tried to take a Tylenol first thing this morning and threw it up the moment it came in contact with my throat.

Just feeling really discouraged by my sickness. My parents are coming to visit for Thanksgiving weekend and the week after and I'm not even looking forward to it because I know I won't be able to enjoy the visit. I'll probably be in bed the whole time. Though my mom promises to make a nice Turkey dinner and then some Turkey soup for me. I know dh is looking forward to having some more helping hands around for awhile.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Starry. I find surviving the work week tough. Come the weekend I'm fried :/


----------



## springbeduk13

Starry - really hope you feel better soon - hang in there!

Sunny - I just had intake appointment with midwife yesterday (and a good ultrasound - yay!) and one of the papers they gave was recommendations for nausea and it said "25 to 50 mg of B6 three times a day" which seems like a crazy lot - I was figuring she would object to the 50 mg. of B6 I had on my vitamin list (some of the other B's make me nauseous especially in the morning even when not pregnant so I take individual vitamins instead of a multi) but she said it was fine! 5 mg of vitamin K and quite a bit of Vitamin C were also on the recommendation list. Of course check with your own doctor or mw but if the B6 was helping you feel better it might really be OK to take!

afm ... my problem right now is coffee. I've cut WAY back - had actually when got previous BFP, and then again with this one - but can't quite get to zero without getting headaches. Most info says 2 cups a day is OK; I'm having about 1/4 to 1/3 cup (mug) - maybe 1/2 - 2/3 cup if we're talking measuring cups instead of coffee cups. But DH is really worried about it because he says the 2 cups rule is for regular weak coffee and we brew ours very strong. But I feel like that little bit of coffee I'm having is probably even safer than tylenol which doesn't help my headaches much and much better than either the triptan med. for migraines which I really want to stick to not taking, and also better than the effects of a full blown migraine. I guess I will try again to taper all the way to zero over the next week since it is stressing him out so much, but in the meantime - curious - any others out there still having some coffee? What have your Drs/mws told you about caffeine? (I didn't ask mw. yesterday as didn't want to start an argument with DH about it right in front of her ... I had written on the paperwork that I'm still having 1/2 cup though and she didn't say anything about it).


----------



## Starry Night

I normally drink decaf coffee and that surprisingly still goes down well so I drink a cup once every few days or so. I'm trying to keep my decaf intake down because I read in one pregnancy book that too much decaf can increase your blood pressure which is the last thing you want in pregnancy. I think decaf coffee still has some caffeine in it so I'm not quite at zero. I also eat chocolate spread on toast a lot. 

One of my friends drank coffee (and lots of it) throughout her whole pregnancy. She just couldn't quit. We used to tease her that she'd have a hyper active baby.

spingbeduk - congrats on the good appointment and the good ultrasound!

sunnyleah - I honestly don't know how anyone works through m/s. I am such a wuss! I lie in bed all afternoon and have at least one good cry. I feel non-functioning. I had a few weeks like that with my son's pregnancy but I was already on bed rest at that point and had been written off of work. Now I'm a stay-at-home mom and DH can work from home so I can rest. I feel if I were working I'd be paid to barf.


----------



## SweetV

I have given up caffeine 100% since BFP. I was still drinking one XLG/day with my last mc and my boss was giving me all sorts of grief about it. That is why I told my work about this pregnancy and not my parents or DH's parents as of yet. They figured it out as we are all slightly addicted to redbull and I gave up coffee and energy drinks cold turkey (as well as the occasional cigarette). Major headaches and extreme exhaustion


----------



## Sunnyleah

Springbeduck I am on dilectin for ms which contains lots of b6 so doubting I can take more :/

Starry I almost find working distracts me somewhat from ms I'm just so exhausted by the end of the day. But DH is amazing and has taken over the household duties. I'm not actually throwing up, I just am nauseous 24/7 and gag when I eat, take pills or brush my teeth so everything takes three times as long!!

As for caffeine I don't drink tea or coffee regularly so other than the occasional chocolate I'm clean :)


----------



## Darlin65

I used to drink a lot of soda but I can barely finish one now. I did break down and made a small cup off coffee yesterday morning (was mostly milk :haha:) I stay well within my limits fairly easily this time around. With DS I could't go without it. I kept it within my limits but had to count my caffeinated drinks so I didn't go over.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not throwing up either but have had a few close calls. Yeah, it's a lot of nausea. It's the worst in the evening. Today I'm actually doing OK. Normally, my Gravol would have worn off about an hour ago but I'm still doing OK. It helps that I am not swallowing pills anymore. I crush them up and mix them in yogurt. Minimizing my gagging helps to ease the nausea, I guess.


----------



## MonyMony

Caffeine in reasonable amounts is perfectly okay in pregnancy, especially for headache sufferers. I suffer from migraines and one of the only safe medicines to take for that includes caffeine in the pill. I have two obs and both of them say it's perfectly safe. In fact, one of them cautioned me against quitting all caffeine rather strongly. That's probably only for folks that were used to drinking it previously or know that it helps them with their headaches. I doubt quitting it completely is bad for anyone who's not having any problems from withdrawal.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, I've had to change the time of day that I take my vitamins as in the morning the gagging is really bad.... But I'm eating yogurt in the am super slowly and then nibbling fruit until lunchtime. This helps me. Lunch is a write off though but come dinner I'm ravenous!! Lol so frustrating. I can't wait until people know what's up because one of the hardest things is hiding it from coworkers daily. My boss and the two girls I work most closely with know but that's it.


----------



## CastawayBride

For some reason I get heartburn from taking my prenatal? It is the strangest thing! I take them at night an hour before I go to bed...


----------



## Starry Night

Anything I eat before bed gives me heartburn. Even fruit. I take my prenatals and other supplements at noon. I do take my fish oil in the morning just so I'm not taking so much all at once.


----------



## Darlin65

Prenatals do the craziest things. Totally normal tho. What about if you take them with a glass of milk? Milk helps some peoples heartburn and can make others worse tho.


----------



## SweetV

When I was preggers with DS I would wake up in the middle of the night with really bad heartburn and not be able to sleep. I would make a glass of warm chocolate milk (not really hot) warm milk would work too but I'm one of those weird folks that hates milk.


----------



## Starry Night

Mmm....chocolate milk....yum.

Had some more brown spotting last night. It was minimal. Only when I wiped and mixed in with clear stuff but it scared me. Unless I get red bleeding I will wait until my scan on Tuesday. It's not like any outcome can be changed at this point anyways. My sickness seems to be picking up a bit and I do feel some stretching so I hope it's nothing.

I hate being pregnant after a loss. Everything is that much more scary.


----------



## SweetV

Starry Night said:


> Mmm....chocolate milk....yum.
> 
> Had some more brown spotting last night. It was minimal. Only when I wiped and mixed in with clear stuff but it scared me. Unless I get red bleeding I will wait until my scan on Tuesday. It's not like any outcome can be changed at this point anyways. My sickness seems to be picking up a bit and I do feel some stretching so I hope it's nothing.
> 
> I hate being pregnant after a loss. Everything is that much more scary.

I know what you mean. I have lost all my symptoms. Everything. This is exactly what happened last time but the Dr wouldn't see me because there was no bleeding. When I went for my 12 week scan they told me that the baby had passed at approximately 9 weeks. That was suppose to be my rainbow baby. 12 week scan today looked fantastic so chin up! It's not over till it's over lol. All we can do is stay as positive as possible and hope for the best!:hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I know it's been mentioned but I'd go to ER. They should be testing you for progesterone. They think that's what caused my first loss and they can do something about that. Good luck.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't think I'm going to the ER. It was a few specks and I haven't had any cramping. I've been treated like crap too many times by ER staff that I never want to go in unless I have to. Maybe if I were having some one-sided pain to go along with that....


----------



## lune_miel

I got the doppler today and after 30+ min I knew I was only hearing myself so I watched 2 youtube videos to know exactly what to listen for and I found baby's hb! Baby is 9w based on last US. I was worried it would cause more worry trying to find it but just took some practice and I highly recommend it! :cloud9:


----------



## nats77

What sort of Doppler did you get? I really want one but there is so many out there!! X


----------



## Starry Night

My scan is tomorrow and I'm getting quite nervous! My sickness is slowly going away but my other symptoms are going up. I'm peeing more and more heart burn, etc. Just trying to have faith!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Excited for your scan, Starry! Symptoms come and go, completely normal.


----------



## nats77

I've been a lot less sick the last few days I am also worrying :( my next scan isn't until the 25th!! X


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed Starry! I'm sure everything is great. 

My next scan is Thursday. Should be 8 weeks that day (haven't updated ticker yet)


----------



## SweetV

Good luck with the scans ladies! My symptoms had totally disappeared when I had my scan last week and I was panicked. Everything looked great to me but i have a follow up with my Dr. next week to see what the NT readings were and the results of the blood test. 
I got the Sonoline B doppler and love it.


----------



## lune_miel

I also got the Sonoline b and seems to work great.

Good luck on your scans!


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp mine is the sonoline b as well and I found the hb last night :) found it sooner but wasn't 100% sure that was baby. This LO moves a lot more than DS did. It actually runs from the doppler :haha:


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies I'm 8 weeks today and used my Doppler and heard the heartbeat :) I'm so relieved everything is ok I was so nervous in this pregnancy after my mc it was lovely to hear the heartbeat I can relax a bit now


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome Fairydust!! And congratulations :)


----------



## nats77

Fairy dust which Doppler do u have? X


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Starry when is your scan? Thinking of you!


----------



## Fairydust22

nats77 said:


> Fairy dust which Doppler do u have? X

Hi my Doppler is the sonoline B


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, had my scan today and the baby is perfect! It is measuring 7+6 so a day ahead of what I have and it's heart beat is 174. Also, there is no sign of clots or bleeds in the womb which I've had with all of my other pregnancies. Still a ways to go until second tri but I'm starting to feel a bit better about things.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great news starry!!! I had a good feeling :flower: Rest easy now!

Did you get any pics?


----------



## Starry Night

No, I wasn't allowed to keep any but I honestly wasn't expecting to. I think here you only get to keep a copy from your 20 week scan.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that's fantastic news !!! Yay :)


----------



## lune_miel

Starry - great little bean!


----------



## Fairydust22

Starry that's great news I'm happy for you


----------



## 4magpies

Hello ladies. Mind if I join? I've had 1 early MC at 5 weeks and then had two ectopics which cost me my fertility. This baby is due 28th May 2014 and conceived via IVF. 

I've had a scan at 7 weeks and all was fine little baby with a heartbeat but I'm just so convinced something is going to go wrong. Like it's all too good to be true so just looking for support from those who have been through similar. 

I have another scan next week at 9 weeks. 

So scared!

I've ordered an angel sounds Doppler and it should be here next week.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome 4magpies!! Sorry for your losses, but you are Definately in the right place. Everyone here has a similar story and we are all nervous that this is too good to be true :)

We actually have the same due date!! Although mine may change after tomorrow's scan ;) 

Good luck!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome 4mag! Congrats & Happy 8wks!


----------



## Starry Night

My due date was updated to May 28th too. Welcome, 4magpies!

I understand that feeling of just waiting for the other shoe to drop. Even after my perfect scan yesterday I am still scared. I have passed the milestones of my last two losses but my first loss was at 12 weeks so I don't feel out of the woods yet. But my sickness is getting worse so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## SweetV

I know I won't stop stressing until I am holding a heathy baby.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks ladies. 

My due date won't change Leah as because it's an IVF baby they know exactly when conception occurred. 

Hope everyone is good. I have my GP appointment at 5pm to notify the NHS of my pregnancy. Scared of going into the NHS system. Going to miss my private care. Think I've been spoilt. I'm not being a snob just had bad previous experience of the NHS. 

xx


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi magpie it's lovely you have joined us


----------



## Sunnyleah

And my nausea is less today :/. Always worry some. Although I had my massive 7 vials of blood taken yesterday and no call so things must be ok, right?

I know what you mean about private care. We are currently in a private clinic due to previous loss and spotting with this pregnancy. I will miss it when we are switched at 12 weeks. The extra attention, longer appointments, etc. and everyone is at our beck & call! Lol


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi everyone how are we today I woke up with a headache :( I'm scared to take paracetamol because of the baby does anybody know how to ease headache without painkillers ?


----------



## nats77

I'm exactly the same as you fairy dust. I hate to take anything but I have been assured by midwifes time and time again that paracetamol is perfectly safe, apparently it doesn't cross the placenta so doesn't affect baby. 
Otherwise I'm not sure what u could try, maybe that stuff called 4head but u had better check it's safe to use as I don't know. I'm not sure there is a lot else u can do?? Sorry Hun hope u get better soon xx


----------



## 4magpies

Same but now I'm on antibiotics as I have a dental abscess and panicking even though they have been ok'd by dentist and GP.


----------



## Fairydust22

nats77 said:


> I'm exactly the same as you fairy dust. I hate to take anything but I have been assured by midwifes time and time again that paracetamol is perfectly safe, apparently it doesn't cross the placenta so doesn't affect baby.
> Otherwise I'm not sure what u could try, maybe that stuff called 4head but u had better check it's safe to use as I don't know. I'm not sure there is a lot else u can do?? Sorry Hun hope u get better soon xx

Thank you I will have a look for 4head give it a try :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

And wonderful scan this morning!! Expected to be 8 weeks exactly but measured 8+6!! Original due date of May 25th is back and ticker is correct. Well 2 days behind but I'm not changing it :). Heart beat was 167 doctor said perfect. Everything is perfect :). Lol. Go back in 2 weeks again :). We even saw baby wiggling!!! So amazing!!!

I'm so relieved & happy now :)


----------



## Fairydust22

Yay that's great news I'm so happy everything is fine :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, sunny! That's terrific!

Does anyone know of some magic and safe potion to make me go? I haven't had a bm in days and I'm in agony. I've been munching on grapes as those are normally like laxatives to me but so far nothing!


----------



## Darlin65

Try some leafy greens Starry. There are mild over the counter stool softeners you can take but I don't remember which it is since I still have mine from my cs lol


----------



## MonyMony

Starry Night said:


> Congrats, sunny! That's terrific!
> 
> Does anyone know of some magic and safe potion to make me go? I haven't had a bm in days and I'm in agony. I've been munching on grapes as those are normally like laxatives to me but so far nothing!

Uh, know how you feel. I saw my GI doctor about it and this is what is recommended:

Lots of prunes every day--at least 4-5--will improve matters. Also, some good exercise. 

Other things that help over the long term: only whole grains, flaxseed, apples. Anything high in fiber. 

She actually told me stool softeners weren't proven safe. So I'm trying to avoid.

My ob also told me to stop taking the prenatal vitamins with iron and calcium, to take the gummy ones instead. Said it's better to get those two things directly from food sources.


----------



## ajd36

I actually have IBS and find that certain foods tend to trigger me to go like crazy:

brocoli with hummus, apples with the skins and sadly greasy foods which I try to avoid in general but they work

I know that pain though....for once in my life I am actually experiencing constipation and it hit hard last night. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## SweetV

Congrats Sunny :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Shortly after my post I did end up going. I guess I had to give the grapes more time. The other day I had watermelon and that really seemed to help. Right now I really don't think I could get leafy greens down. I'll get dh to pick up some whole wheat bread for me. We've been buying rye mostly.

I'd be afraid to stop taking the prenatal with iron as I often get low even when eating iron rich foods.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I've been in the same boat and eating a handful of grapes daily :/. My doctor also suggest high fiber cereal and LOTS of water. Also my prenatal vitamin is split into two pills per day. One morning and one night so that difficult to digest minerals don't hit you all at once. Also helps with absorption. They're called Pregvit folic 5 (I think there's also one with the regular 1mg of folic acid). They are pink & blue and one is am the other pm. Made by the same company in Quebec that make dilectin (for morning sickness). 

Good luck!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - have you noticed your sickness is still getting less? About two days ago my sickness went from atrocious to very manageable. I don't want to get my hopes up yet but I'm really hoping that this is the turn around moment. I remember my sickness being very mild by my first 10 week check up with my OB when I was pregnant with DS. I've only had one Gravol today, going down from the maximum 4 I could take just 2 days ago.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- I had two good days and today was a bit icky. Though not as bad. I've also been on the dilectin for almost 3 weeks and it works best over time. So I may just be hitting the maximum effectiveness :). Either way I'm with you and hope that the worst is over :)


----------



## Starry Night

I know the decrease is gradual but I am really hoping the worst is behind me. Last night I was quite gaggy again whenever I moved but I actually felt well lying still. A few days back that would not have made a difference.

Right now dh and I are debating whether or not to travel out to the inlaws. We were going to go but the day after we told them we were coming I found out I was pregnant. With my history I didn't want to risk anything so we cancelled. But with the perfect scan we are reconsidering. However, if I'm still sick I'm not sure I want to make the 9 hour drive. I'm feeling well enough that if we leave first thing in the morning I should be fine as I'm only really sick in the evening. But do I want to be sick in someone else's house when I have so much phobias and anxieties about sickness in general? If it was just his parents I may be willing to put up with that as it's been a year since we've been there. But his brother and his kids will be there too and those kids don't have much respect for the need of quiet. They are very loud and scream a lot which won't do my migraines any good. But I feel so guilty for cancelling. Dh doesn't want to do winter driving and baby is due in spring so it could be a long, long time before we could get out there again. And the in laws aren't afraid to lay on the guilt sometimes. And I'll be the bad guy. Dh always stands up for me but it still isn't fun.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Personally I wouldn't go. 9 hours? Ugh. They can always come to you too.... I understand the guilt though. Have you told them yet you're expecting? Maybe they will be more understanding?


----------



## SweetV

I agree with Sunny. My inlaws try the same guilt trip occasionally and they only live 10 minutes away. If they want to see us so badly make the trip here (which they never do). They constantly expect us to drop everything and come there. 2 working parents plus 2 kids with school and multiple extracurricular makes that very difficult. Catch 22 though as when they do come they complain about how messy the house is and demand that I quit my job to take better care of their son. Bah.... 9 hours, I wouldn't be making the drive. I'm the same way about not wanting to be sick in somebody else's house including my parents and I grew up in that house lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Dh's brother has suggested they all come down here after Christmas. DH's brother has friends nearby so they would stay with them. I would be 20 weeks by then so hopefully not sick but I would have to be hostess.

I really don't think the 9 hour drive would bother me as I'm not sick during the day at this point. It's the evenings when everyone would visit. dH thinks they'll be very understanding. The main concern is my own anxiety over being sick. Would I be comfortable? Their house is nice but small so I couldn't get away and hide if the kids were too overwhelming.

I've actually been the one pushing to go because it could potentially be another year before we're able to go there as I don't want to do any travelling with baby until s/he has had at least first round of shots. And we'll probably go to Ontario first because I really want to see the pandas at the zoo while they're still there. :haha: (and my SiL is having a baby this winter and I want to see my new niece while she is still a baby) DH actually is no good at keeping contact with his parents so sometimes I wish they knew how much I'm pushing him to behind the scenes.

Since I have no complications with this pregnancy, I think the drive would be safe. That really would be my main concern. last time we went I had jsut miscarried. I thought the bleeding was over but a few hours into the trip I started bleeding very very heavily again. I thought I was going to die and we were in the middle of nowhere. Thankfully, the bleeding stopped on its own by the time we arrived but if I thought I was going to miscarry I would not do that again. When I had hematomas with my other pregnancies the doctor told me driving was dangerous.


----------



## lune_miel

I am so sick and tired of waiting to relax. NT scan isn't until 9 days. :coffee:

Any news for you all?


----------



## Darlin65

I won't get and NT scan because my insurance won't cover it :(


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not getting an NT scan either as my new province doesn't do them at all. I most likely won't get another scan until 20 weeks unless my OB does them in her office. But I don't think that is standard procedure so I'm not holding my breath. But out here I think they start using the doppler a bit earlier so I'm hoping I can hear the heart beat at my first visit in about 2 weeks.

We're still contemplating the trip but we're making our final decision tonight. I've started to throw up now so we're leaning towards 'no' but I had also stopped taking my Gravol because I was feeling better. :dohh: So I'm going to try taking my Gravol today and see if that helps. Even if it doesn't I still want to go because I've been stuck in the house for weeks and I just want to get away. I'm also craving a Tim Hortons' breakfast sandwich and we always stop at one along the way (the nearest one to us is 1/2 hour away so I can't just get them at any other time). I know, I want to travel just so I can have a sandwich.:haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Had my 12week scan today, everything was perfect :cloud9:! HB was @ 160.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry. I've been craving things!! Mostly sweets & fruit but saw a commercial for tacos the other day and so we are having that for dinner now :) lol

Hopin4abump. That's great news!!!

I've been fortunate and am getting scans at 6,8,10 & 12 weeks. I thought all of Canada offered the screening scan at 12 weeks. In Ontario the doctors push for it!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunnyleah - yeah, I spent most of my pregnancy with DS in Ontario and the 12 week scan wasn't required but pretty much everyone got it. My OB also gave us a scan at our first visit because he wanted to be the one to confirm the due date. My gp also automatically referred us to the OB. Here, I am only going so soon because of my history. Of course, now that means I get the honour of driving 1 1/2 hours for 10 minute appointments.

And here, they don't call them ultrasounds. They are "fetal assessments". I had to have a late scan with DS because there was a risk of reduced growth. When I showed up at the hospital asking for the ultrasound department they gave me the strangest look. I guess ultrasounds are for everything EXCEPT pregnancy. 

At least in Manitoba they give us all the diapers and supplies we need at the hospital. They even had pacifiers! My OB in Ontario had given me this HUGE list of stuff I needed to bring to the hospital so I faithfully packed my bag and then the nurses at the Manitoba hospital just laughed at me. I didn't use any of it.:wacko: I had the messiest room in the ward.:haha:

I've been taking my Gravol all day and it's making a HUGE difference. I guess I still need to take them. Makes me feel a little better about going on our trip. I still plan on sleeping the whole time while we're there. They just want to see DS anyways. :winkwink:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Interesting about the supplies provided. I've heard of some provinces sending home a box of the first months supplies. And the box can even be turned into a bassinet!! Crazy. Or maybe that was France?? Lol. I've noticed my mind slipping a bit these days. And INSANE dreams!!!

Funny about the terminology too? Like they couldn't figure it out?? 

I would have been with my gp until 6 months and an OB at that point, even with our previous loss. But I had spotting at week 5 this time and my doctor recommended this clinic for early pregnancy issues (it's actually a fertility clinic that does double duty). The staff keep forgetting that we weren't existing clients and assuming we know stuff. Lol. Then they remember that we are EPAC patients. Guess that's the acronym for emergency cases! But I'll take it with all the extra care we're getting!!


----------



## Starry Night

They did figure it out when they could see I was the size of a whale. I was 34 weeks at the time and I got so huge.

I really do appreciate the extra care I'm getting too. It's not as much as some of the other ladies here but it's more than the "see you at 12 weeks" I've been getting before. It's helping me relax a little.


----------



## nats77

Had my scan today and everything was perfect! They bought me forward so my dd is now 3/5/14 
I really am happy and feeling incredibly blessed xx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, nats! That is wonderful news!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hello ladies. Had my 9 week scan yesterday and every thing was fine. Baby was kicking and waving at us. So magical!

Midwife on Monday. First time I've ever seen one in 4 pregnancies. Nuts! 

xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations to the ladies with great scans!!! I have a good feeling about May :)


----------



## MrsGax

Hello! Hi everyone! I want to join! Sooo I did not know that this thread existed for some reason lol. But I am pregnant for the 3rd time... and the 3rd time is the charm :) I just know it. With my first pregnancy, baby never grew past 5 weeks 5 days, and my 2nd pregnancy w/twins.. one was already vanishing at the 7 week appt and the other one was measuring 6 weeks 1 day with a hb under 100 and a VERY jagged irregular sac. I was also spotting and the rest was just misery. I was so very sad... as I know you guys have all experienced the heartbreak with a loss. It is awful. Especially when it made me feel like I was not able to have a baby or that I would never be a mother. When I got pregnant this time... I cried. I was CONVINCED I would just MC again. But I had a better feeling with this one. More symptoms, but they ALWAYS come and go. So that stressed me out. Then we saw baby at 7 weeks 2 days measuring perfect with hb of 147! We just saw baby the other day at 10 weeks 2 days measuring great with a perfect hb between 172-180. I have a doppler and it has brought me SO much peace. I am so very thankful for this little one. I am in love and so excited to become a momma. I still feel like it is a dream :cloud9:


----------



## MonyMony

MrsGax, congrats!! 

So sorry to hear about the losses. Glad to hear you've been getting lots of reassurance and great news.


----------



## SweetV

MrsGax said:


> Hello! Hi everyone! I want to join! Sooo I did not know that this thread existed for some reason lol. But I am pregnant for the 3rd time... and the 3rd time is the charm :) I just know it. With my first pregnancy, baby never grew past 5 weeks 5 days, and my 2nd pregnancy w/twins.. one was already vanishing at the 7 week appt and the other one was measuring 6 weeks 1 day with a hb under 100 and a VERY jagged irregular sac. I was also spotting and the rest was just misery. I was so very sad... as I know you guys have all experienced the heartbreak with a loss. It is awful. Especially when it made me feel like I was not able to have a baby or that I would never be a mother. When I got pregnant this time... I cried. I was CONVINCED I would just MC again. But I had a better feeling with this one. More symptoms, but they ALWAYS come and go. So that stressed me out. Then we saw baby at 7 weeks 2 days measuring perfect with hb of 147! We just saw baby the other day at 10 weeks 2 days measuring great with a perfect hb between 172-180. I have a doppler and it has brought me SO much peace. I am so very thankful for this little one. I am in love and so excited to become a momma. I still feel like it is a dream :cloud9:

Your story is very similar to mine! Welcome and I hope this is your rainbow baby:hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome MrsGax!! I've seen you around and so excited to see you here!! I'm sure this is your lucky charm!! :)

I've also had some extra following this time around and it's so reasurring :)

Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Gax, congrats on the lovely scan. It really does seem that this is your rainbow.

afm - the days are starting to go by a little bit faster but the first trimester is still dragging. It's 1 1/2 weeks until my first OB appointment and I don't even know if I'll be getting any sort of reassurance. It might just be a 'meet and greet'. I lost my first baby at 12 weeks so it is awhile before I feel I can relax.

I'm at the point in the pregnancy where I passed all of my other babies. My last two babies died early but I passed them around 9 to 10 weeks and I lost my son's twin at 9 weeks.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Praying for you Starry!!! I'm sure this is your rainbow baby :). Hopefully if you talk to the doctor they can offer something to reassure you??


----------



## MrsGax

Thank you all for your positive thoughts. It is very nerve wracking being in first tri. I feel like the first tri drags when you have had a loss. I am praying for all of our rainbow babies. 

Starry... I am so sorry you have had to go through so much. That is very difficult to go through. It makes pregnancy very stressful. Do you have a doppler? I only ask cause mine has brought me so much peace. I listen to baby every night before bed. It makes me so happy and eventually I am going to go down to 3 times per week and then only every once in a while once I feel movement. Will your dr give you extra ultrasounds to help you through this stressful time? 

Big hugs to anyone who feels worried/stressed/or just tense. I worry everyday. I am beginning to feel better, but the worry nag is ALWAYS in the back of my mind. I just try to enjoy today and I am trying to be thankful that I am pregnant today with this little one. Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone. Enjoy your weekends :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

No, I don't have a doppler. I have always figured I'd be one of those who would never learn how to use it properly and I'd only scare myself more. And I would have to use it every 5 minutes. And aren't they expensive? No way DH would let me buy one. I will just have to ask the OB to try to listen for the heart beat or let me have another scan. I don't have another one until 20 weeks and that is a long time.

My boobs stopped hurting this morning and I've been feeling a bit heavy and crampy. Trying not to freak out but it doesn't take much to get me going. I'm catching myself making my good-byes already. I need to be positive but it's hard.:cry:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there Starry. It's very tough, I know. Every little thing makes you wonder. My specailist that I'm seeing now warned me that hormones peak around 10 weeks and most women start to feel better around then. You could just be reaching that point. Also she talked about how hormones rise and level throughout first trimester causing the coming and going of symptoms. Perfectly normal :). Still hard though and no matter what anybody says you can't stop worrying. Try to stay positive for your little one :)

I'm praying for you!!


----------



## FeLynn

Trying to keep hope! I want baby b to make it!


----------



## Sunnyleah

How is everyone doing today??


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> No, I don't have a doppler. I have always figured I'd be one of those who would never learn how to use it properly and I'd only scare myself more. And I would have to use it every 5 minutes. And aren't they expensive? No way DH would let me buy one. I will just have to ask the OB to try to listen for the heart beat or let me have another scan. I don't have another one until 20 weeks and that is a long time.
> 
> My boobs stopped hurting this morning and I've been feeling a bit heavy and crampy. Trying not to freak out but it doesn't take much to get me going. I'm catching myself making my good-byes already. I need to be positive but it's hard.:cry:

Awww girl.. try not to worry. I know it is easier said than done. I was the queen of panicking/ and I still am. My boob soreness comes and goes. It has never been constant. It is getting more constant as I get further which I think is funny. I will be be praying for you girl. When is your next appt? Can you tell your dr that you are worrying and would like a scan? I think that would help you not worry so much. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> How is everyone doing today??

Hi Sunny! Doing good today. Just very tired/lazy. And these hormones are making me very emotional and making me have crazy nightmares. Yesterday I was very sea sick again... which I thought would be gone by now and it was, but it seems to be coming back. How are you doing today?


----------



## Darlin65

Had my 1st 1nd tri appt today. It was awful considering I had to have an updated pap and things done :( I'd rather have blood work. She made me bleed with all she did but it has gone away. We did get to hear LO's hb :)


----------



## Starry Night

Blah. Still sick at night. It is getting better. I actually ate veggies this week! :happydance: Not a lot, but I had a few slices of cucumbers with several of my meals. And today I had some lettuce on the sub I ordered (don't worry, it didn't have any deli on it:winkwink:) I'm feeling a little better attitude-wise. I have to try to remember that a lot of my cramps and heavy feelings come from my constipation which is really bad this pregnancy.

darlin - spotting after a pap smear would make me so nervous. I'm glad it stopped. And congrats on hearing the heart beat!

Felynn - really hoping Baby B is healthy and strong and that you'll get to meet him or her in May!


----------



## Darlin65

It was so odd. She holds up the bloody speculum and goes "I made you bleed so don't worry if it continues some. Only if it turns into a heavy flow" :dohh: She was great tho. This was the mw of the 3 in the office I had never met before since the practice changed between my last pregnancy and this one. she was very nice. When she came in I had the gown on but was still adjusting the sheet. Very mother like she just took it and unfolded it and placed it on my lap very gently. Everything was normal (even the speculum part) There was no awkard moments or anything. Every time I go in I get reminded why I chose this group of lovely ladies :) Plus it was nice they use real sheets and gowns. The doctors usually use paper.


----------



## Sunnyleah

MrsGax said:


> Sunnyleah said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> Hi Sunny! Doing good today. Just very tired/lazy. And these hormones are making me very emotional and making me have crazy nightmares. Yesterday I was very sea sick again... which I thought would be gone by now and it was, but it seems to be coming back. How are you doing today?Click to expand...

I'm doing well. Also having restless nights with crazy dreams!! My tiredness is quite pronounced. I am going to bed around 9:30 and struggling to get up at 7!! And sleepy during the day :wacko:



Darlin65 said:


> Had my 1st 1nd tri appt today. It was awfu
> l considering I had to have an updated pap and things done :( I'd rather have blood work. She made me bleed with all she did but it has gone away. We did get to hear LO's hb :)

That's great you heard the HB!! Wonderful :) and yay 2nd trimester :)




Starry Night said:


> Blah. Still sick at night. It is getting better. I actually ate veggies this week! :happydance: Not a lot, but I had a few slices of cucumbers with several of my meals. And today I had some lettuce on the sub I ordered (don't worry, it didn't have any deli on it:winkwink:) I'm feeling a little better attitude-wise. I have to try to remember that a lot of my cramps and heavy feelings come from my constipation which is really bad this pregnancy.
> 
> darlin - spotting after a pap smear would make me so nervous. I'm glad it stopped. And congrats on hearing the heart beat!
> 
> Felynn - really hoping Baby B is healthy and strong and that you'll get to meet him or her in May!

I'm also struggling with veggies and meat. Getting sick of fruit and carbs though! I managed green beans last night and was quite proud :) 



Darlin65 said:


> It was so odd. She holds up the bloody speculum and goes "I made you bleed so don't worry if it continues some. Only if it turns into a heavy flow" :dohh: She was great tho. This was the mw of the 3 in the office I had never met before since the practice changed between my last pregnancy and this one. she was very nice. When she came in I had the gown on but was still adjusting the sheet. Very mother like she just took it and unfolded it and placed it on my lap very gently. Everything was normal (even the speculum part) There was no awkard moments or anything. Every time I go in I get reminded why I chose this group of lovely ladies :) Plus it was nice they use real sheets and gowns. The doctors usually use paper.

That sucks about the spotting but my doctor also warned me about it. After an internal ultrasound, pap or even bd-ing :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm drinking some prune juice to help me and it mostly works. I don't drink it everyday though as some days it works too well and I need a break. lol Also, it's just nasty. I had more awful cramps today and even after a bm it took about an hour for them to settle. I had to drink some rooibos (red bush) tea to calm them down.

And I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. DH is sick with an awful cold that just will not leave (it's been a month now) so we're like the walking dead with a highly energetic toddler tearing the house apart.


----------



## Darlin65

Found out my insurance will cover an NT scan! Going in for one tomorrow :)


----------



## Starry Night

That's great! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Darlin65

Scan went good!
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Pretty amazing, isnt it?!?!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Great news!! And awesome scan pic :)


----------



## SweetV

Darlin it looks like a human lol! Adorable!!!


----------



## schultzie18

Today I have an appointment. And after the appointment we will be announcing!! I am so excited. So tired of trying to hide it. 12weeks 4 days today.


----------



## Darlin65

:happydance:


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Blah. Still sick at night. It is getting better. I actually ate veggies this week! :happydance: Not a lot, but I had a few slices of cucumbers with several of my meals. And today I had some lettuce on the sub I ordered (don't worry, it didn't have any deli on it:winkwink:) I'm feeling a little better attitude-wise. I have to try to remember that a lot of my cramps and heavy feelings come from my constipation which is really bad this pregnancy.

So good that you ate veggies! I have not had any veggies for weeks :( All I want is CARBS. Bread. Pizza. Pasta. Burgers. Pretzels. Just everything naughty. I hope it gets better in 2nd tri. I do not even like the usual healthy foods I eat. The cramps that come along with constipation are awful! They stress me out too! Glad you are feeling better :) 





Darlin65 said:


> It was so odd. She holds up the bloody speculum and goes "I made you bleed so don't worry if it continues some. Only if it turns into a heavy flow" :dohh: She was great tho. This was the mw of the 3 in the office I had never met before since the practice changed between my last pregnancy and this one. she was very nice. When she came in I had the gown on but was still adjusting the sheet. Very mother like she just took it and unfolded it and placed it on my lap very gently. Everything was normal (even the speculum part) There was no awkard moments or anything. Every time I go in I get reminded why I chose this group of lovely ladies :) Plus it was nice they use real sheets and gowns. The doctors usually use paper.

So glad you like your midwife! I wish I went with a midwife. But this dr knows my history and everything I have been through, she ran all the tests on me after the MC's, etc. And she is really sweet. I like her. She told me not to use any medications until 13 weeks and only if absolutely necessary. So that made me feel better about her being my dr :) The bloody speculum is nerve wracking! I hate doing the pap... I had this one dr that would literally take a little chunk of the cervix for Pap smears. So glad I do not have her anymore. i dreaded my annual. Glad your scan went so well! :happydance:



schultzie18 said:


> Today I have an appointment. And after the appointment we will be announcing!! I am so excited. So tired of trying to hide it. 12weeks 4 days today.

Yay! So exciting to announce it! I cannot wait until we do!


----------



## MrsGax

We have our NT scan on monday! Ahhhhh! I am so excited to see the little boo bear again! The latest fun thing is that I hear him/her on my doppler! I get the heartbeat for a good while and then I hear like bloops, thuds, blips, and the heartbeat moves :cloud9: 

Btw... is it normal to be nervous for the NT scan? We will love our baby as it is a blessing, but I am still nervous cause I have heard of false positives and we refuse to do a CVS or amnio. I just get nervous before every ultrasound I have. My BP always rises. We were not going to do the test but I really just want it for the extra ultrasound or else I have to wait until around thanksgiving. Too far!


----------



## Starry Night

I think it's normal to be nervous. My son is the only pregnancy I made it far enough to get one and I was on pins and needles the whole time. During the medical/measuring part of the scan the technician didn't let me watch and she was so silent and serious that I feared the worst. Then she turned and asked if my husband was here and then she brought him in. DS was very still at first and then he started to bounce around, doing one-legged kicks and oh! That was a good feeling.

In my new province we don't get NT scans. :( I'm hoping against hope that my OB has a machine in her office. But I don't want to rely on that. It will probably be 20 weeks before I see bubs again.

Congrats on the wonderful scans, everyone! Still jealous that so many May mommas are already at the 12 week mark. I just reached double digits today!


----------



## Sunnyleah

schultzie18 said:


> Today I have an appointment. And after the appointment we will be announcing!! I am so excited. So tired of trying to hide it. 12weeks 4 days today.

Congrats on the announcing!!! We have a scan next Wednesday (should be 12+1) and will announce after that (to some people). 



MrsGax said:


> We have our NT scan on monday! Ahhhhh! I am so excited to see the little boo bear again! The latest fun thing is that I hear him/her on my doppler! I get the heartbeat for a good while and then I hear like bloops, thuds, blips, and the heartbeat moves :cloud9:
> 
> Btw... is it normal to be nervous for the NT scan? We will love our baby as it is a blessing, but I am still nervous cause I have heard of false positives and we refuse to do a CVS or amnio. I just get nervous before every ultrasound I have. My BP always rises. We were not going to do the test but I really just want it for the extra ultrasound or else I have to wait until around thanksgiving. Too far!

That's great for another scan! I'm always nervous too, guess it's just part of being a mom :). We also do not intend to have any further testing even if our nt scan is positive. We've already discussed this with our doctor and basically we will just prepare ourselves if it's positive. Also our doctor mentioned that they can see more at the 20 week scan and have a better understanding of any potential issues. They comforted us that it's ok to have just the scan and nothing else because at the very least the doctor at delivery will be prepared for potential issues at birth. Good luck!


----------



## Sunnyleah

We had our 10 week scan today and it was fantastic! Baby measured 11 weeks 3 days so they moved up our nt scan. Next Wednesday. Then we will announce. Heartbeat of 165 bpm :). And so wiggly we couldn't even get a good picture!! Amazing!


----------



## lune_miel

NT Screening went great! Measuring a day ahead at 12w4d. Had a very nice and knowledgeable U/S tech. She even told us her nub guess (she has a 94% accuracy rate) :blue:

I was excited more than nervous, and it was a blessing to see baby doing great, as today was my former due date. I don't care so much about the blood test results, I was just thrilled to get the scan.
 



Attached Files:







SOLON_7 - Copy.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Lune, glad you had a great scan!!! And that's awesome you got a guess at the gender :). How exciting!!! I'm planning on asking the tech at our scan if she's willing to make a guess :)


----------



## SweetV

Yay for a great test! I felt exactly the same way about the NT test. Just happy to have a glimpse at baby and share the experience with my family <3.


----------



## schultzie18

Appointment went great! Got to hear the baby's heartbeat! 169! Doctor said everything was going great! She said she couldn't be happier with the pregnancy! I felt like crying! I was just so happy. Congrats to you guys with the wonderful scans!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat!! We've seen our baby's on the scan but not heard it yet. Hoping to hear next week at our final scan!!! (Well final scan here before we are realeased from the emergency clinic). One more at 20 weeks :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on hearing the heart beat!

afm - getting really nervous about my upcoming appointment. I'm having constant nightmares about the OB telling me the baby has died. It's just awful.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there Starry. It's so hard going along like all is well...praying for you and little one :)


----------



## Darlin65

:hugs: Starry


Just got a call with all my results from the NT and blood tests. They gave me mini results the day of but these are the "official" ones I guess. Everything is great! I am actually at a much lower risk for downs and trisomy than the usual for my age :D

9 more days until our gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, how are you able to find out so early? Are you getting a private scan?

We're thinking of getting a private scan as we heard our hospital doesn't tell (due to gender-based abortions) and we really want to know! But we have also heard that the technicians often tell you anyways. I'll have to ask the OB. If we can save ourselves the money that would be nice.


----------



## Darlin65

Yes, we are doing a private one. We had a private one with DS and it was great! I love to know early so I can plan. I hate having to do things in 3rd tri if I don't want to :haha: Plus with DS I couldn't work on his room very well. If I became too active I'd start bleeding later in my pregnancy so I want to get an early start for sure this time.


----------



## FeLynn

hello ladies! I hope all are doing well. I am much better not sure why. I feel calm I have a scan coming up on Thursday I am not having half the bad thoughts I was having its all kind of blank. I hope I can start to get happy about this pregnancy!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope the calmness is a good sign and that your scan goes beautifully. I'm with you in that I hope to start getting happy about this pregnancy soon.


----------



## FeLynn

Starry Night said:


> Congrats on hearing the heart beat!
> 
> afm - getting really nervous about my upcoming appointment. I'm having constant nightmares about the OB telling me the baby has died. It's just awful.

I know that feeling. I feel like that every time I go into the drs office. I close my eyes and wait a second and the brace myself. I hope to be over this at some point. Sadly I know I wont really relax until I get passed 14 weeks. I know things can still go wrong but I lost my baby girl at 13.2 weeks so its hard. Im rather calm at the moment but I noticed there are times where Im okay and then other times Im breaking down worrying thinking the worst. I already know the worst so I don't know why I just don't relax I guess having now 4 angels all in a row it kind of makes me feel like its only a matter of time before it happens. Hugs and good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Sunnyleah

QUESTION

Hey ladies, 

I'd like to start a pregnancy journal... I've begun one in the Pregnant after loss journal section, but I forget how to link it to my signature... anyone remember??

Thanks :)


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: I'm due May 28th! I'm in a bunch of different May groups but I don't think this one :haha: 

Ultrasound November 18th :dance: next midwife appt November 22.


----------



## Sunnyleah

daddiesgift said:


> :hi: I'm due May 28th! I'm in a bunch of different May groups but I don't think this one :haha:
> 
> Ultrasound November 18th :dance: next midwife appt November 22.

Welcome! And sorry for any losses you've suffered :)
(this is the pregnancy after loss forum)

We always love hearing about new rainbows on the way!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Ohhhh! Okay oops I didn't notice the forum. Sorry I haven't had any losses.


----------



## Sunnyleah

No worries :). Like I said we welcome all rainbow babies :)

You just might feel a bit out of place is all :)


----------



## Starry Night

Ack! Worried about my son possibily having 5th Disease (slapped cheek syndrome). The evidence isn't overwhelming but he is covered in a slight rash that hasn't gone away for a few days and now his cheeks have a slight rosy look. It's the weekend and it doesn't seem it's worth an ER trip but I hate not knowing especially as it's contagious and bad for my unborn baby. I'm seeing my OB on Wednesday so I can mention it to her then. We just have to wait for Monday to take him to a walk-in clinic. He does have a paediatrician but he's in the city and we're already going on Wednesday. It's such a long drive we can't afford the gas to go twice. Which is too bad as his doctor is pretty good about seeing him right away if it seems serious.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry fingers crossed!! I work in childcare and get exposed all the time. Usually they just keep a close eye on the pregnancy. I know 1st trimester is not a good time to be exposed though. Thinking of you!!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks! I think it was a false alarm. This morning his cheeks were clear. The rosy cheeks must have been from playing outside. He still has a very slight rash on his torso but he gets one every time he has a cold.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- glad to hear you're in the clear!!


----------



## MrsGax

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a good weekend and is feeling good! We just did our NT scan and it went amazing! Baby measures 2 days ahead! We are so excited! Here is our little one :cloud9:

They did a potty shot too and the tech said it looks "boyish", but I know that the potty shot is unreliable at 12 weeks, but still fun :) We are thrilled with either sex, does not matter to us.
 



Attached Files:







NT2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mrs Gax!! Congrats on the great scan :) and I'm planning to ask about gender at our NT scan on Wednesday too :). It's fun to have ideas. So far all of the online quizzes I've taken point to girl :). Wonder if the tech will agree :)


----------



## Darlin65

I was going to ask about the gender too at mine but I was measuring behind so decided not too.


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> Mrs Gax!! Congrats on the great scan :) and I'm planning to ask about gender at our NT scan on Wednesday too :). It's fun to have ideas. So far all of the online quizzes I've taken point to girl :). Wonder if the tech will agree :)

Thank you so much! I am so thankful. I just am so blessed to be here. The chinese gender says girl for us! So we will see if it is right or not :)
I can't wait to see your NT update! Yea, see if they will look just for fun! Obviously, they look the same still, but it is still fun! :)


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> I was going to ask about the gender too at mine but I was measuring behind so decided not too.

How far behind were you measuring? I know that they baby can measure behind/forward by a few days to a week (I have heard) and they still do not change due date. On the screen it said May 15th, but they said they are staying with May 17th until later if it is still different.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm 4/5 days behind each time. We have our early gender scan on Sunday tho so it wasn't much of an extra wait :haha:


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> I'm 4/5 days behind each time. We have our early gender scan on Sunday tho so it wasn't much of an extra wait :haha:

Oh yay! So exciting!!! I cannot wait to find out! How far will you be? I want to find out in a few weeks, but DH bday is in december and he wants to wait. So we will see what he decides in the next few weeks.

Nevermind.. I see your ticker :) lol... so excited for you though!


----------



## Darlin65

If you go by my edd I will be 15+2 :thumbup: When I made it I accidentally said 14 :dohh: We might go take our hospital tour afterwards if mil will keep DS that long.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the wonderful scan, Mrs Gax!


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> If you go by my edd I will be 15+2 :thumbup: When I made it I accidentally said 14 :dohh: We might go take our hospital tour afterwards if mil will keep DS that long.

How exciting! :) I am sure she will! Just tell her the ultrasound took longer :)


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Congrats on the wonderful scan, Mrs Gax!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats *MrsGax*! It is so exciting to see everyone fly into the 2nd tri!

AFM - Today is my milestone day! I have made it to 13 weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## Darlin65

MrsGax said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> If you go by my edd I will be 15+2 :thumbup: When I made it I accidentally said 14 :dohh: We might go take our hospital tour afterwards if mil will keep DS that long.
> 
> How exciting! :) I am sure she will! Just tell her the ultrasound took longer :)Click to expand...

The hospital tour is booked til Dec :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, I know what you mean about Edd.... Our is may 28 based on my lmp...june 1 based on our first scan (measured 5+6, but should've been 6+3)... Second scan (two weeks later) measured 8+6, so edd of May 23... Third scan (again two weeks later) measured 11+3, so edd of May 19.. So yep... BUT the nurse said they don't change due dates? But they moved my 12 week scan from next Thursday (should've been exactly 12 weeks based on first scan) to this Wednesday (so more than a week earlier) and they expect us to measure 12+1,,. Can't wait to see what we measure! So I'm going by May 20... Although may 25-28 are more likely based on ovulation :). So complicated! Lol

Mrs Gax.... I'm excited to see if the tech will humour me :)


----------



## MrsGax

lune_miel said:


> Congrats *MrsGax*! It is so exciting to see everyone fly into the 2nd tri!
> 
> AFM - Today is my milestone day! I have made it to 13 weeks. :cloud9:

Congratulations on making it to 13 weeks :) So happy for you. I will be there on saturday! I can't wait! :)


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> If you go by my edd I will be 15+2 :thumbup: When I made it I accidentally said 14 :dohh: We might go take our hospital tour afterwards if mil will keep DS that long.
> 
> How exciting! :) I am sure she will! Just tell her the ultrasound took longer :)Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital tour is booked til Dec :dohh:Click to expand...

Awe man! Early december at least?


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> Mrs Gax.... I'm excited to see if the tech will humour me :)


I hope the tech does! It is for fun! Not like we are going to paint the nursery yet lol. The potty shot does look very boy, so I am so interested to see if it shrinks back to be a vagina or if some balls drop out. :haha:


----------



## MrsGax

BTW, I made a post about this already, but thought I would ask you ladies too. So I put myself on baby aspirin at 5 weeks and did not tell my dr (bad bad, I know!) as I was SO desperate and read up so much on it and decided that it was worth a shot. When should I stop it? Has anyone taken baby aspirin? I have read 12-14 weeks and 30+ weeks and I just do not know. I have been taking half of one anyways for a couple weeks, so only like 40 mg/day which is probably not even doing anything. I really think it is just a coincidence that this baby is perfectly healthy and I happen to be on half of a baby aspirin per day. I bet it would be find without it. I took half of a half today as that is all I had left. lol... should I go buy more or just be done? I am not calling my dr cause she will probably just scold me. She does not deal with reproductive stuff. My friend works for an OB office and they have their patients stop at 13 weeks cause they say baby aspirin alone will not prevent a clot issue and that lovenox or something else would be necessary IF the blood results came back bad/abnormal. So I just do not know. Should I keep on with the half? Or just leave it be? I am really stressing over this!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm not sure about the aspirin. My SIL had to take it (for clotting issues) but as soon as they identified a viable pregnancy at 7 weeks they switched her to heparin so not sure :/ 

Perhaps you have a health line you can phone? Or ask a pharmacist?


----------



## MrsGax

Thank you! I only take half anyways, so I am pretty sure it is not even doing anything lol. I have been tested for blood clotting issues and nothing came back abnormal. I just was desperate as I was convinced something was wrong with me... but I think that is just dealing with the emotions of a MC.


----------



## Starry Night

No answers on the aspirin. In the PARL thread it seems the girls are all on different regimens. But I understand the stress of self-medicating. I see the OB tomorrow and I'm going to have to tell her I'm taking Gravol based on the opinion of my SiL's doctor (whom I've never met) and the Mother Risk website. I know it's a bit controversial and I don't know what she'll think. I also am taking fish oil on my prescription. lol I was also taking extra folic acid but I stopped taking it as I was sick of sucking down pills. I also stopped taking B12 but I was taking that on my doctor's recommendation. But once again, I was tired of swallowing pills. Kept gagging on them.

I almost want to omit telling my OB about the Gravol but I know I should tell her. I don't want her to yell at me. lol

lune - congrats on reaching such an important milestone!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, my doctor recommended gravol for morning sickness. She switched me to the prescription because it's less drowsy causing and I was having to take it so much.... Also the pharmacist told me to take it. I'm sure it's fine. 

As for folic acid you can't have too much! I'm on a special vitamin with 5mg! 5 times the recommended dose and it's a prenatal prescription vitamin! 

I'm sure your appointment will be great :)

AFM we have our NT scan tomorrow. Very excited :). We will be telling work staff on Thursday and I'm super excited :)


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, sunny. That makes me feel better. Also, I was telling dh my fears and he said he had talked to the pharmacist and he had said it was fine. So we did consult a professional for ourselves. I'll cite that to my OB over my SiL's doctor and the internet. LOL

And good luck with your scan tomorrow! :)


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> No answers on the aspirin. In the PARL thread it seems the girls are all on different regimens. But I understand the stress of self-medicating. I see the OB tomorrow and I'm going to have to tell her I'm taking Gravol based on the opinion of my SiL's doctor (whom I've never met) and the Mother Risk website. I know it's a bit controversial and I don't know what she'll think. I also am taking fish oil on my prescription. lol I was also taking extra folic acid but I stopped taking it as I was sick of sucking down pills. I also stopped taking B12 but I was taking that on my doctor's recommendation. But once again, I was tired of swallowing pills. Kept gagging on them.
> 
> I almost want to omit telling my OB about the Gravol but I know I should tell her. I don't want her to yell at me. lol
> 
> lune - congrats on reaching such an important milestone!!

Yea, self medicating can be very stressful! Even listening to the dr can be stressful too! I think we are just all worked up because of what we have been through. I took an extra folic acid until around 9 weeks just because I wanted to feel like I was doing something more too! What is Gravol? I do not think we have it in the US. And that is why I am not telling my dr either! I do not want to be scolded because then I will panic over everything lol


----------



## MrsGax

I am afraid to talk to a pharmacist about baby aspirin cause it is not very well known about unless you are a RE lol. I think I am going to stop now. I feel peace with it, and I have read a lot of women stop around 12 weeks too. Plus, I am pretty positive that my losses were chromosomal (never had them tested) because the sacs were abnormal jaggedy shaped or the yolk sac was huge which both indicate chromosome issue. So pray for me and baby ladies!!!! 

Sunnyleah, yay! I cannot wait to see how baby looks :)


----------



## ajd36

I'm a pharmacist and have no idea on when would be a good time to stop the baby aspirin. I feel like you have done your research and have made a sound decision. Wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## MrsGax

ajd36 said:


> I'm a pharmacist and have no idea on when would be a good time to stop the baby aspirin. I feel like you have done your research and have made a sound decision. Wishing you all the best!!!

Thank you! I researched like a crazy woman before I started and I am doing the same before stopping! I just have to pray and realize that everything is good now. I want to actually start enjoying this instead of being terrified of everything I do.


----------



## schultzie18

This is our announcement that we used. O:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012-resized.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Darlin65

That's super cute! We were going to do an announcement but everybody just happened to be in the right place at the right time so we told them so we could see every ones reaction. They were talking about their kids and sleep etc. and we joined in the conversation and just subtly made everything we said plural until they caught on :haha:

He sister caught on and goes "Hold on....wait...Nooooo?!" as she pointed back and forth at us :rofl:


----------



## schultzie18

Just so everyone knows. This is our first child. But we included our fur kid. She is part of the family that is why there is a pumpkin with "Big Sis".


----------



## Sunnyleah

Very cute announcement. DH and I are telling close friends and family in person and then making a Facebook announcement. We have a picture of us pulling our hair out in shock standing beside a chalkboard. On the board are two big hearts and one little heart (between the two big ones) and at the top it says 1+1=3

It's how we told siblings via email :)

So much fun planning!! We hosted thanksgiving for our parents and made place cards that say 'grandma' etc. very fun to watch everyone's reaction as they sat down at their place :)


----------



## nats77

Starry I'm on aspirin, my consultant said for me to stay on it until 35/36 weeks so that's what I'm doing I take 75 mg a day. 

We made our announcement after our nt scan, we made a video. A sign that said "so u already know that" then it went to my oldest two wearing t-shirts saying "I'm a big brother" and "I'm a big sister" then it went to another sign saying "but what u didn't know is" then it went to my youngest wearing a t-shirt saying " I'm going to be a big brother to" then a scan pic and due date, all with a thousand years playing in the background.

Probably sounds a bit rubbish but I was really happy with it and it had a great reaction xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nats that sounds wonderful!! Very sweet :)

AFM we just came from our nt scan. ... 

And baby is perfect!! Very low risk of any disorder (such as downs). We are so happy!!! We will be announcing to work tomorrow. Then friends and some extended family in the next few weeks. Then Facebook :). And we should be having our anatomy scan (and gender) before Christmas!!! So excited :)

Baby was moving so much the tech went to get the more experienced tech to help!! Lol. We saw baby kicking, waving, flipping, and jumping!! Amazing :)


----------



## nats77

Great news on your scan sunny xx


----------



## Sunnyleah




----------



## MonyMony

Such cute and clever announcements! We were very boring and told most people in person or via email after good CVS test results. Just not sure how or if to bother with fb. 

That's a lovely scan, Sunny. :)


----------



## dairymomma

Hey ladies! Just thought I'd pop in and see how things were going. Looks like lots of good stuff has been happening-great appointments, awesome ultrasounds, and cute announcement ideas.

And I've got some (hopefully) good news too...

I got another BFP on Sunday. Labs confirmed my hCG is elevated (38 mIU on Monday) but my doctor is being hesitant in calling this a new pregnancy. She's thinking it's residual hCG from my miscarriage. I think that's baloney because I've had nothing but BFNs from 9 days post miscarriage and since my lines became obvious, they've only gotten darker. I have repeat labs on Friday and I'll be singing the "I told you so" song after that.

I hope...

I'm really nervous this is another blighted ovum or it will end in miscarriage yet again but hope for a rainbow just can't be squashed all the way. Not by recurrent miscarriages, not by troubles during pregnancy, not by newer nurses who could/should be a little more understanding when telling a woman with a history of recurrent miscarriage she's not pregnant, and definitely not by doctors who didn't listen when I said I was only 4 weeks give or take a few days when I had my blood draw (and also forgot I've had negative blood tests at 4 weeks but still went on to have a full-term baby boy 8 months later because I indeed pregnant despite what the tests said). 

So I'm out of the May group but hopefully I'll be joining the July group sometime soon. Happy and Healthy rest of your pregnancies all and FX this one is my sticky bean!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Diarymomma and I'm sure your instincts are right :) thanks for checking in It was wonderful to hear from you again :)

Sorry you're no longer in the May group but July isn't far behind :)


----------



## nats77

Good luck dairy xx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, dairy!

Congrats on the lovely scan, Sunny! I'm so glad there are no signs of downs or anything.

afm - had my OB appointment and she said it was way too early to hear a heart beat with a doppler so I'm still in limbo. But she did agree to see me in 2 weeks rather than the standard 4 to help put my mind at ease. I'll be going for the downs/spina bifida tests then too. But in Manitoba they only do the blood work. You only get a scan if the bloods come back positive. So I won't be seeing my baby until 20 weeks. But that's OK. I just want to hear that heart beat!!


----------



## schultzie18

Hopefully congrats dairy! Sunny great pic!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, that sucks that you can't hear baby yet. We had a lovely chat with our specailist yesterday about the benefits of the extra scans and blood work that we had this time. It really helped to ease our minds and speed along the first trimester. She told us that with our previous loss plus that I needed progesterone this time we can just go straight to them next time were pregnant or even ready to try and we will get the same set up. I was so glad to hear that. 

I'm sure that you're doing great though and you'll hear that baby in two weeks :)


----------



## MonyMony

That's so surprising Starry. I know for sure at that point my doctor had whipped out the doppler and let me hear the heartbeat. In fact I think the first time happened at 10 weeks or so. They should have tried at least! But next time be sure to record it on your cell phone. I was able to play it back for my husband and kids and that was really special. 

I hope the time passes quickly for your scan and that all bloodwork brings good news.


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> View attachment 695085

Yay! baby is so beautiful! :happydance:



dairymomma said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I'd pop in and see how things were going. Looks like lots of good stuff has been happening-great appointments, awesome ultrasounds, and cute announcement ideas.
> 
> And I've got some (hopefully) good news too...
> 
> I got another BFP on Sunday. Labs confirmed my hCG is elevated (38 mIU on Monday) but my doctor is being hesitant in calling this a new pregnancy. She's thinking it's residual hCG from my miscarriage. I think that's baloney because I've had nothing but BFNs from 9 days post miscarriage and since my lines became obvious, they've only gotten darker. I have repeat labs on Friday and I'll be singing the "I told you so" song after that.
> 
> I hope...
> 
> I'm really nervous this is another blighted ovum or it will end in miscarriage yet again but hope for a rainbow just can't be squashed all the way. Not by recurrent miscarriages, not by troubles during pregnancy, not by newer nurses who could/should be a little more understanding when telling a woman with a history of recurrent miscarriage she's not pregnant, and definitely not by doctors who didn't listen when I said I was only 4 weeks give or take a few days when I had my blood draw (and also forgot I've had negative blood tests at 4 weeks but still went on to have a full-term baby boy 8 months later because I indeed pregnant despite what the tests said).
> 
> So I'm out of the May group but hopefully I'll be joining the July group sometime soon. Happy and Healthy rest of your pregnancies all and FX this one is my sticky bean!

Hi dairy! I will be keeping you in my prayers. I hope this is your sticky rainbow! :hugs:



Starry Night said:


> afm - had my OB appointment and she said it was way too early to hear a heart beat with a doppler so I'm still in limbo. But she did agree to see me in 2 weeks rather than the standard 4 to help put my mind at ease. I'll be going for the downs/spina bifida tests then too. But in Manitoba they only do the blood work. You only get a scan if the bloods come back positive. So I won't be seeing my baby until 20 weeks. But that's OK. I just want to hear that heart beat!!

Starry, I am sorry you have not heard baby yet! Could you buy a doppler? My doppler has been the best money spent so far. If not, could you borrow one from somebody? The sonoline b really is a good doppler, I found baby in the 8th week. I would totally let you use my doppler if we lived close! How come they do less scans where you live? Is it just like protocol? I am always keeping you and baby in my prayers! I pray for all of us and our rainbow babies. I cannot wait til they are all born and we have them in our arms. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I am looking into getting a doppler but if I order one I'll be at my appointment before it arrives in the mail. We live in a very isolated area and it takes forever for anything to get here unless you Fed-Ex or UPS it and that is super costly.

During my many ER trips with my son's pregnancy the staff could never ever find the heart beat with the doppler. Thankfully, my OB at the time had his office across the street. He was able to find it at 14 weeks and was always scornful of the ER staff. LOL But even he wouldn't try to find it before 14 weeks. I guess doctors just make it their policy.


----------



## FeLynn

Starry I was told that when I was 10 weeks with my princess it angered me bc I just had 2 miscarriages back to back so they could at least try but refused! I'm terrified I had to reschedule my appt it was suppose to be today but instead it's on Monday I will be 11 weeks 5 days and will have a scan I pray I hear a heartbeat I think I will lose it and walk out if I don't! I don't want to hear the questions I don't want to hear I'm sorry I don't want to hear what they think I should do next! I decided I will miscarry naturally if that is how this pregnancy will go I want the chance at seeing my baby in person! Good luck


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies!
I've finally plucked up the courage to come back on here! I'm 13+2 today with pregnancy number 4, baby number 2. I finally feel in a place where I can start to be excited about this pregnancy and baby. I've already got a noticeable bump so there's no hiding this is happening now! We've seen baby 3 times over the past four weeks, twice due to emergency scans following small bleeds, then Monday for our dating scan. Congratulations to everyone here, looking forward to getting to know you all! 
x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0055.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SweetV

loulou1979 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've finally plucked up the courage to come back on here! I'm 13+2 today with pregnancy number 4, baby number 2. I finally feel in a place where I can start to be excited about this pregnancy and baby. I've already got a noticeable bump so there's no hiding this is happening now! We've seen baby 3 times over the past four weeks, twice due to emergency scans following small bleeds, then Monday for our dating scan. Congratulations to everyone here, looking forward to getting to know you all!
> x x x

Congratulations on a beautiful scan! I know what you mean about comfort levels. 15+ weeks and I'm not quite there yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Loulou! That's wonderful news and a great pic!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, loulou! And welcome!

Felynn - well, I hope it doesn't come to all that. Here's hoping you here a strong, lovely heart beat on Monday.

afm - still sick. I've been gagging during the day again when it's been getting to the point where it was only at night. I'm kind of tired of having to go to bed between 8 to 9. I'm normally such a night owl.

And I'm just so achey. I have no idea what are good aches and what are bad aches. I feel like I"m starting to get a bit bigger besides the bloat so I'm hoping that means the aches are growing pains. DH pointed out that my organs are shifting around and that it can't be all that comfortable. The worst though, is the gut-rot feeling I get after I've been constipated for awhile. Only a bm clears out that feeling. It's so ucky and makes me so miserable.


----------



## coffee cake

Hello all, just dropping in here. I'm due on May 20th with my rainbow. I miss my little bean and think of them daily.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, coffee cake! From your ticker, it looks like you had a good 12 week scan. :flower: PAL is such a weird place to be. We're happy to be pregnant again and excited for our new little ones but we also miss our little angels. I really believe there is room in our hearts for both our angels and our rainbows. I miss all my rainbows dearly even though I wouldn't have my son nor this current baby if I had carried any of my others to term.

afm - insomnia strikes again. I can't stay up past 9 (tried it this evening and threw up:wacko:) but I get insomnia in the middle of the night. So annoying. 

And my sickness really is coming back. :nope: I was only sick in the evening before but now I'm nauseas in the middle of the night and when I first wake up and I'm gagging well before noon. My doctor has given me a prescription for anti-nausea tablets and she says they're more effective than Gravol so I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Coffee cake- welcome!! Sorry for your loss, it is such a strange place to be pregnant after a loss. It's hard to be really excited or to believe its really happening but at the same time I'm so happy to have another chance!! We also have the same due date ;). How exciting!!

Starry- I'm quite the opposite at this point... Feeling much more like myself (aside from constipation) but I've also been on anti nausea pills for 6 weeks!! Lol. Finding I can stay up past 9 but not much. And no matter how tired I am I wake up really early and can't get back to sleep :(. Usually 5 or 6 am. Annoying!! Hopefully the new pills work quickly for you, it sucks to still be sick after so long :(

AFM feeling better, no weight gain yet but pants are getting snug so guessing ill be showing in the next couple of weeks. Then I will need to buy some maternity clothes :). My jackets are all too snug already (they are more fitted than the pants I've been wearing- as only my 'fat' and stretchy pants fit now). So DH and I are going to some second hand shops today to hopefully find a coat. Can't bring myself to spend $200-300 on a new coat to wear one winter (3-4 months). We're telling people now as we see them and will post on Facebook after seeing some family mid December. It's making it feel more real now that we're telling people!! Never really got to this point last time. Only told a handful of people. I feel like a kid a month before Christmas- like its never gonna get here!! Lol


----------



## SweetV

@Sunny try Old Navy if you can't find anything used. They don't have the best selection but they had all their winter jackets on sale and they are pretty comfy. 

I unfortunately work until 10pm so I have been dealing with insomnia for weeks. I can't fall asleep at night but I am having a horrible time getting up with DS in the morning. I long for my bed all day but when I finally get there I can't seem to sleep. So annoying!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny I got some great mat buys off of walmart.com. My jeans were $16 and fit just as good if not better than the expensive brand name ones I bought last pregnancy. Idk if they will have it in Canada or not :shrug: it's worth a look tho.


----------



## Starry Night

I thought Old Navy in Canada didn't sell maternity anymore? It's not on their website. You have to go to their American site. And I don't ever recall seeing maternity in their stores even when I lived in Ontario. The ones in Winnipeg don't, that's for sure. I wish they did as I really just need some basic shirts and sweaters. Everything I find at Thyme Maternity is designed for office wear and is so expensive. I'm a SAHM so I mainly need comfy clothes. I would like maybe one nice outfit for church and dates (once I feel up to that). All my nice maternity wear is for summer weather. Though I don't have shorts. Manitoba winters are long so I might not need to get any though I do recall regretting not having any when I had DS.

I'm not quite showing yet but I showed my belly to my mom over Skype and she said I look like I'm at that stage where people will be asking "is she, or isn't she?" LOL Makes me feel a little bit better about the pregnancy.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks everyone... I'm not sure about old navy either ... I will look though! And walmart in store has a maternity section that I will explore :). I work in childcare so also looking for more comfy style than office :). I'm thinking a pair of jeans, a pair of black pants and one other bottom.... Then some shirts... 

Starry- I think I'm at the same stage... Thickening in the middle but not really a belly yet ;). So things are tight, but not really feeling the maternity pants yet lol. 

As for a jacket if I can't find a second hand one we will just grab a cheaper one that's too big :). Was hoping for something that doesn't look like a big poncho on me (I'm fairly small framed and short).... I usually buy petite clothes....


----------



## dairymomma

Poked my nose back in quick to add I absolutely LOVE Target's maternity line. They have really flattering clothes, are pretty decently priced (especially if you find things on sale) and their nursing bras/camis fit me way better than Walmart's. Not sure if you have Target in Canada but you can order online I think.


----------



## MrsGax

loulou1979 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've finally plucked up the courage to come back on here! I'm 13+2 today with pregnancy number 4, baby number 2. I finally feel in a place where I can start to be excited about this pregnancy and baby. I've already got a noticeable bump so there's no hiding this is happening now! We've seen baby 3 times over the past four weeks, twice due to emergency scans following small bleeds, then Monday for our dating scan. Congratulations to everyone here, looking forward to getting to know you all!
> x x x

Hello and welcome :) Happy to see you are doing so well! I am getting to a happy place as well. Very blessed and thankful. 



Starry Night said:


> And I'm just so achey. I have no idea what are good aches and what are bad aches. I feel like I"m starting to get a bit bigger besides the bloat so I'm hoping that means the aches are growing pains. DH pointed out that my organs are shifting around and that it can't be all that comfortable. The worst though, is the gut-rot feeling I get after I've been constipated for awhile. Only a bm clears out that feeling. It's so ucky and makes me so miserable.

I am so achey too! Just achey pelvis. Sore, little pains, little cramps, etc. We had sex the other day and I felt the cramping for real! I was a little nervous, but everything was fine and nothing bad came of it. But it is just so sensitive down there! Sneezing hurts! 



coffee cake said:


> Hello all, just dropping in here. I'm due on May 20th with my rainbow. I miss my little bean and think of them daily.

Hello! Welcome :) I miss mine as well and I think of them too. Looking forward to seeeing all of our rainbow babies in May :) 



Sunnyleah said:


> AFM feeling better, no weight gain yet but pants are getting snug so guessing ill be showing in the next couple of weeks. Then I will need to buy some maternity clothes :). My jackets are all too snug already (they are more fitted than the pants I've been wearing- as only my 'fat' and stretchy pants fit now). So DH and I are going to some second hand shops today to hopefully find a coat. Can't bring myself to spend $200-300 on a new coat to wear one winter (3-4 months). We're telling people now as we see them and will post on Facebook after seeing some family mid December. It's making it feel more real now that we're telling people!! Never really got to this point last time. Only told a handful of people. I feel like a kid a month before Christmas- like its never gonna get here!! Lol

glad you are feeling better! I am feeling better this week too! The permanent hangover went away about a week ago! :happydance: My pants are also getting tight. Do they have those band things that you put around your pants to keep them up? I have been using a hair tie as my pants buckle lol. Yay for telling people! We are telling people now too! As we see them and then I am sure they tell someone else and then you know, it just gets around. But I am excited! No posting anything on social media for a few weeks at least. DH has to feel completely comfortable lol. He is the weird one, plus, I want to know the sex of the baby! 

When are you all finding out the sex of your baby? Ever since the tech told us the baby looks boyish, I have been OBSESSING over 12 week potty shots (even though I know they are not reliable)... cause it looks convincing as a boy... but it could just be swollen girl parts.


----------



## SweetV

Old Navy's stopped for a while I think. I find them at the bigger stores but not the small one's like the one that is in the mall close to my house. I was at an Old Navy yesterday and bought 2 maternity tank tops to wear under clothes and around the house and it was the most comfortable decision ever! I also showed hubby a maternity sweater that I put on my xmas wish list. It's a smaller section but it's bigger than either of the Walmarts near my house. Walmart only has 2 racks and not a very good selection.
I have to be honest I got most of mine second hand. They are way to expensive to only wear for a couple months and I'm pretty lucky to be pregnant in the same season that I was with my DS and still have all the clothes from the last go round.


----------



## FeLynn

It just pisses me off if drs only knew how it would affect us just for them to try rather then say no we can't hear this soon on Doppler! I rather they try they never know bc if my dr doesn't I may just take my butt to er and say I have cramping! I hate to lie but his words the last tone I was I his office in 2012 were if you get pregnant again we will do everything we can to help it stick so he better keep to his words! I think if I lose this baby it will destroy me!


----------



## Sunnyleah

dairymomma said:


> Poked my nose back in quick to add I absolutely LOVE Target's maternity line. They have really flattering clothes, are pretty decently priced (especially if you find things on sale) and their nursing bras/camis fit me way better than Walmart's. Not sure if you have Target in Canada but you can order online I think.

I will have to check target,, it's new to canada just about a year ago maybe,.... Due to my bust size I really struggle with tops & bras :/. Usually have to go to specialty shops... It sucks but oh well....


I've been somewhat achey, but mostly in the very low abdominal area... And mostly when getting up, reaching for something or twisting.... And my one shoulder is really sore... Strange, not sure what it's from....

My regular pants no longer fit... Wearing my 'fat pants' so no buttons, etc.... They are like old lady pants..lol. Mostly corduroy or stretchy jeans. Lol. 

We will find out the gender around 19 weeks... So December 24th...lol. Not sure when the ob will schedual the scan... I was going to ask the tech to guess at our 12 week about gender but they had such a hard time getting the measurements we didn't have time...our little bean is super wiggly.... I've also been looking at scan pictures to guess but our picture is kinda fuzzy in the potty area...


----------



## Starry Night

SweetV said:


> Old Navy's stopped for a while I think. I find them at the bigger stores but not the small one's like the one that is in the mall close to my house. I was at an Old Navy yesterday and bought 2 maternity tank tops to wear under clothes and around the house and it was the most comfortable decision ever! I also showed hubby a maternity sweater that I put on my xmas wish list. It's a smaller section but it's bigger than either of the Walmarts near my house. Walmart only has 2 racks and not a very good selection.
> I have to be honest I got most of mine second hand. They are way to expensive to only wear for a couple months and I'm pretty lucky to be pregnant in the same season that I was with my DS and still have all the clothes from the last go round.

I'm jealous that you have Old Navy's with Maternity! I'll have to check out the local Walmart the next time I'm there. 

I'm pregnant again the same season as I was with DS but some of my old ones were worn so often they have worn through. And I wouldn't mind a few more shirts in circulation so I don't have to do laundry as often. Right now I have 2 short sleeved shirts and 2 long sleeved shirts. I have 3 dressy tops (1 long sleeved, 1 short sleeved and 1 tank), 2 tank tops and 2 pairs of pants. I would like to have a sweater and maybe 2 pairs of jeans and another shirt or two. Winters here are colder than it was when I was pregnant with DS in Ontario so I would like more warmer clothes. Though I plan on stealing DH's hoodies as much as possible.


----------



## SweetV

I steal a lot of hubby's clothes too. Luckily I have a uniform for work and I bought the pants second hand. I tend to lounge at home in sweats and oversized sweaters so I only need a few items for when I'm out.


----------



## schultzie18

This morning I had a bit of a scare. I ended up in the ER. I woke up with some pain in my lower abdominal and when I went to the bathroom there was a little bit of blood in my underwear and when I wiped. They did an ultrasound and got to see the baby moving all around so I was told that everything is good. The doctor said it was probably just from the uterus getting bigger and moving from behind the pelvic bone. Still very scary!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schultzie- oh my that is very scary! I'm glad to hear everything is ok and not to worry! And how nice to see baby :). 

AFM I've taken the leap into a pregnancy journal! Anyone who is interested the link is in my signature (along with my ttc journal link)... I've posted an inquiry about gender predictions and would love some feedback! 

So far all of the online quizzes I've done say girl... Interesting :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Well second hand and winners a bust on coats... I've discovered that to get one big enough to have room for belly to grow (and my ever expanding bust, which is impressive even pre pregnancy) everywhere else is huge!! The sleeves, etc. so guess I'm gonna have to cave and invest in a maternity coat that fits. I've found some online for under $150. So yeah


----------



## SweetV

when I was pregnant with my DS I borrowed a jacket from my friends husband. It was just a larger size and it worked just fine.


----------



## MonyMony

Have to agree Target maternity line is worth checking out. Last Friday got one of those bebands that will hold your old pants up unbuttoned, as well as work for the maternity pants that are still too big. Got bra extenders so I don't have to buy all new bras, and two pairs of black stretchy maternity pants that should work for months for $20 and $30 each. So not a lot of investment for items that will be very versatile. 

After so many weeks of unending headaches and morning sickness, which got worse as recently as 14 weeks, finally beginning to see light at end of tunnel. Have more energy and the Zofran seems to be more effective than it used to be. Went to a movie for the first time in months last night. I can't wait to finally start getting house in order for the holidays, and then to start planning for baby. Hang in there, those of you who aren't quite out of the woods yet!

Agree it's such a relief to have begun telling friends and family. I have such a big bump this time around already, it would be hard to pass it off as anything else. Plus everyone is so happy and positive that it can really be a mood brightener.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I will definitely check out target! As for bras my cup size has already gone up quite a bit so extenders aren't an option. I'll have to check out the ones for pants though!

Anyone planning on maternity & newborn photos? I've started looking and everything in my area is expensive! Looking at $300+ just for the two sessions! Then you have to buy prints or digital copies,.... Crazy!


----------



## Starry Night

Photography is expensive. My sister does it on the side and if she is to make any profit from having to constantly update her equipment she has to charge loads. But since she does it on the side everyone wants her to do it crazy cheaply. It's a tough spot to be. If you have any friends who have a photography hobby they might be willing to do it for a bit cheaper than the professional studios. I know my sister would also give breaks to people who agreed to have their photos added to her portfolio. Or, you could find a studio your friends and/or family would recommend and mention that you were recommended to come there. We got a price break with our wedding photographer that way. She even threw in a free engagement shoot.

afm - my OB wanted me to switch to the prescription anti-nausea tablets. Forget what they're called....diaclyctin....or something like that. Wow....those are INSANELY expensive. I nearly died when I had to pay for them (no drug plan). But man, they are effective! Gravol has nothing on them. They do make me extremely sleepy though.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, my best friend is a photographer part time, but she lives 3 hours away... Not idea for newborn (she doesn't drive).... I will call our wedding photographer but I'm not sure he does maternity or newborn... Don't know if they actually have a studio.... I'm now looking for photographers right out of school just getting started hoping they are offering deals.... Also looking for some who give a discount if you do both maternity and newborn.... 

As for Diclectin.... AMAZING...... Lol. It made me sleepy at first but I got used to it... I take 2 at night and one in the morning... If I have a rough morning I take a fourth at lunch.... They are pricy though I'm lucky enough to have a drug plan through DH work....


----------



## Darlin65

We had our gender scan today! I just thought I would update and let you ladies know we are having another little boy! :cloud9:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin65 said:


> We had our gender scan today! I just thought I would update and let you ladies know we are having another little boy! :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!! How exciting :)


----------



## Darlin65

Aww Sunny if you were closer I would do them! I do it on the side and for cheap. I don't have a studio and only do outdoor stuff because I have zero lighting equipment. I usually charge like $50 and I include all the good pictures we get (about 20+) on a disc and you can go print what you want.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - congrats on another little boy!


----------



## Sunnyleah

If only you were closer! I've dabbled in photography but nothing serious and I don't have a decent D SLR.... I love the props and things that you get access to with a professional in a studio, and many of them use all natural lighting for newborn photos to avoid the flash disturbing baby... We may have my friend do maternity photos and cave on newborn photos.... Splurge for the professional.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know anyone nearby who does photos either. My new friends post professional photos of their kids all the time but they personally know the photographers and I don't really have any connections to them other than the mutual friend. With DS, I end up taking my point and shoot and take about 100 photos in hopes of getting one photo that is decent enough for a Christmas card. I'm such a hack, but it's what I've got at this point.

And urgh! My body is still getting used to the diclyctin. It makes me so tired but now it's also giving me insomnia so I'm this mad mix of physical exhaustion but mental alertness. ](*,)


----------



## Sunnyleah

For photos of the baby afterwards Super Store near us does a session for like $10 or something. Great for monthly pictures, Christmas cards, etc. but I'd really like very good photos for newborn. Professional photographers will spend 2-3 hours with a new born and family to capture some wonderful poses, etc. guess its an investment.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, it is. The Superstore near us doesn't do photos but we got a new Walmart this year so I would have to check if they do but our Walmart stinks. Its selection is terrible and most people still drive to the city anyways. It has a doctor's office and a Timmie's but I don't think it has a photo studio. I think my sister would kill me for going there anyways as she says places like that destroy the professional studios because the photographers can't compete with the prices (and the chain stores pay the photographers minimum wage for doing the same job as the professionals). It is hard to argue with the prices though and I would like to get a professional portrait at some point. I can't get a family photo with all of us in it on my own.


----------



## Darlin65

Honestly you won't get near as good pictures at the walmart. They won't try as hard and it will be the same pose as everyone else. I let my grandma take DS to the department store to get his pictures done and I hated them. They gave him a stupid basketball as a prop that was bigger than he was! :dohh: It's so awkward and he hated the lady doing them. I've never seen him cry because of someone like that before. The things you have to take into account when paying for the more expensive professional is the session hours, the time they take to crop and photoshop the pictures and the wear and tear on props. Plus if they include any prints or a disc in that price. For me I usually take about 6hrs on my shoots and photo editing combined and charge $25-$50. If I charge $50 that comes out to about $8/hr plus I've got to have gas to get where I'm going etc. Most people who do this professionally have to pay for nice equipment and a studio rental fee/mortgage plus are trying to make a living for their family. That's why I haven't been able to get the lighting equip. and lenses that I need to branch out more.


----------



## schultzie18

I guess I am lucky. My dad went to school for photography. He only does it on the side now but he has a studio in his basement. So I just have him take our pictures. None of you live around us but if you want to have a look at his website you can. wesleyschultz.com


----------



## Sunnyleah

I completely respect the professional photographers and their time, equipment, props and editing skills,... It's just a luxury we can't afford (at least not often)... I've been getting prices in the $200+ range just for a one hour sitting.... Photos start at $50 each! And for a digital image were talking $100 per photo! It's crazy... The photographers often post on their website the average that a family spends on a session + photos.... Usually $500-$1000.... Crazy! So we're thinking department store for maternity and monthly photos of baby (up to one year) and splurging in the newborn session... I love the work that the photographers do though, it's so hard to 'compromise' with the department store boring stuff, but not much choice.... Might check my parents city and see if any photographers are more affordable....


----------



## Darlin65

That is a bit outrageous! Here I got Logan's done for $350 and that included the 1hr session and the disc with all the images.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I would absolutely do it for that price! DH and I have said $500 if all photos are included on disc is our goal price... So far I can get the session and like 5 photos for that (not digital though, 5 prints sized 5x7.... We live in a fairly affluent city close to Toronto so checking my parents city. Only about 45 mins away and much less affluent. Hoping for some better deals !!


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> We had our gender scan today! I just thought I would update and let you ladies know we are having another little boy! :cloud9:

Congratulations on another boy!! :) 


I am on the fence about what photos I want to get done. I live in So Cal and maternity photos and newborn photos are so expensive. I might call my wedding photographer and see what she has cause she usually gives discounts to brides if we stick with her for everything.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mrs Gax. I hear ya. A lovely momento as they're only so small for a bit but the money is incredible! We're getting a crib and dresser for less than the photos!! I'm thinking of calling our wedding photographer but it was about $3500 for our wedding so I'm guessing still be pricy. He did an amazing job and we got 3 mini albums and a big album and all 1400 images on DVD. But still. :/

I've got a few months to price it out and look for deals. The whole point of looking early :)


----------



## Darlin65

yes furniture is MUCH cheaper! :haha: Our crib is $95 and we are going to pick up the glider tomorrow for $25 second hand. DH is going to sand it and help me paint it white and I am making new cushions for it to match the room :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sounds sweet Darlin!! We have a night stand that DH and I refinished a few years ago that we will put in the nursery and a bouncy chair with ottoman (instead of a rocker). But new cribs are about $200-$1000 and the matching dressers start at $300. We are aiming for under $1000 for the pair :)


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> Mrs Gax. I hear ya. A lovely momento as they're only so small for a bit but the money is incredible! We're getting a crib and dresser for less than the photos!! I'm thinking of calling our wedding photographer but it was about $3500 for our wedding so I'm guessing still be pricy. He did an amazing job and we got 3 mini albums and a big album and all 1400 images on DVD. But still. :/
> 
> I've got a few months to price it out and look for deals. The whole point of looking early :)

Yea, our wedding photos were pricey too! We got no albums in ours, but we paid like $2400 for our photos. We got alllllll the images. I make the albums on shutterfly though which I like as well. 


Soooo I am going tonight to an elective ultrasound place by my house! They have 99% accuracy of gender determination at 13 weeks!!! lol... I am crazy, I know. But I cannot wait! So pray for me that they can give me at least a 95% sure one way or the other! They have 5 star reviews online from hundreds of people and they were never wrong! Soooo ahhhhhhhhhhhh. I cannot believe DH said yes to going tonight :)

Plus, I think baby is actually a little further than 13+2 since baby was measuring 2 or 3 days ahead at NT scan, but I am still sticking with my original EDD unless they change it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mrs Gax, that sounds exciting! I'm jealous you get to find out so early :). Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## MrsGax

The tech said she is 99.9% sure it is a BOY! She said "oh yes, ALL BOY... alll boy! You can go shopping." She just can't say 100% in case of extreme gender disappointment and people suing haha. She showed us the boy parts and boy nub angled up in several shots... it is more of a penis than a nub... baby is much bigger than last week already! So exciting :) We got a 10 minute DVD of baby bouncing around and her showing his parts. I told DH... watch it be a girl at 20 weeks... bahahaha... The tech was so sure of herself and his little thing from last week has grown a little... Just so crazy! I cannot wait to have another US at 15 weeks, then 19 weeks... so in love. :cloud9:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats MrsGax!!! Will you go shopping or will you wait? I can't wait to see ours again at 19 weeks.... 6 week count down! Lol

I've posted my 12 week scan pic in my journal and taking guesses at gender based in that and various other tidbits if anyone is interested in guessing ;)


----------



## nats77

Congrats mrsgax!! Do u have any other scan pics of around twelve weeks? Nub shots? I would love to compare to mine xx


----------



## Darlin65

How far was baby measuring? I'd say if you were closer to the 14wk mark than the 13wk mark then you have a boy for sure! Here they do gender scan with a money back guarantee!


----------



## MrsGax

Thank you all! I believe I am closer to 14 weeks cause baby was measuring 2 or 3 days ahead at NT... I totallly had a dream that it was a girl last night hahahaha! :haha: I am in denial. It is cool though, I will wait to shop for sure... just cause I am a skeptic :) So fun though! My friend swears they are right every time... I still think it is crazy lol. My friend talked me into it anyways haha.


----------



## Sunnyleah

It's so exciting that our group is already having gender scans! I would also love to see some pictures from 12 weeks to compare :). I have a feeling that we are having a girl but don't want to bet on it until after our 19 week scan :)


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> It's so exciting that our group is already having gender scans! I would also love to see some pictures from 12 weeks to compare :). I have a feeling that we are having a girl but don't want to bet on it until after our 19 week scan :)

Lol... I wish I had patience like you do!!! I just really wanted to see baby again so I went... it is 2 miles from my house haha. I will go one more time for DH b day to make 110% sure he is a he... I believe the 4 techs that have told me... it is just so nuts. I was expecting them to say like "well... we think this..." Nope. So sure of themselves. Place has great reviews.. but you never know. We are excited though! I am excited for all of us!!!! :happydance::cloud9::baby:


----------



## Starry Night

How exciting, Mrs Gax! I would be a skeptic at this point as well so I'm with you on waiting to do any shopping.

I don't have the option of a scan until 20 weeks unless I go for a private scan. There is a place in the city that does them but I think you have to be 16 weeks and you need to book well in advance as it's really the only place that does it. And I don't want to book in advance until I know the baby is OK. And it's $100. Now that I've heard that the hospital does tell you the gender (they used to not do that) I don't see the point. I'll just wait. I'll have to live vicariously through everyone else! :)

Since this is baby#2 we don't need to buy any of the big ticket items. But we do need to buy DS a 'big boy' bed. I found a mattress outlet that sells mattresses cheaper than any of the department stores. We already have a bed frame and mattress but the mattress is nearly 30 years old. That is so gross in my mind. No way will I let DS sleep in it. But the frame is fine. It's a basic metal frame. Nothing fancy. Maybe I'll pick up a bed skirt to hide it's ugliness.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I wouldn't even know where to go for a private scan here :/. We're just waiting until the 19 week scan and hope they can tell. A parent where I work is expecting her second and her 19 week scan said boy but tech noted it was unclear. So at 26 weeks they went for a private scan (in 4d) and were told girl. I'd be so confused!! Lol


----------



## MonyMony

Darlin65 said:


> We had our gender scan today! I just thought I would update and let you ladies know we are having another little boy! :cloud9:




MrsGax said:


> The tech said she is 99.9% sure it is a BOY! She said "oh yes, ALL BOY... alll boy! You can go shopping." She just can't say 100% in case of extreme gender disappointment and people suing haha. She showed us the boy parts and boy nub angled up in several shots... it is more of a penis than a nub... baby is much bigger than last week already! So exciting :) We got a 10 minute DVD of baby bouncing around and her showing his parts. I told DH... watch it be a girl at 20 weeks... bahahaha... The tech was so sure of herself and his little thing from last week has grown a little... Just so crazy! I cannot wait to have another US at 15 weeks, then 19 weeks... so in love. :cloud9:

Congrats to the ladies on team blue!!

We could have found out the gender at 13 weeks, which is when the results of our CVS test came in (all normal). But although my husband, would like to know, I'm just not sure yet. Since this is my last, I kind of want to do it the old-fashioned way and be surprised at the end. We have our big ultrasound scheduled for the day before Thanksgiving, so will need to decide before then if we're going to find out.

As for professional photos, we only did it once because it was so expensive. For a two-hour shoot outdoors, about 12 small prints (5x7 or smaller), and disk with 100 images, it was about $550. And she was a friend!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mony mony, that's a better deal than I'm finding! I'm looking at $30-$500 for just the 1 hr maternity session and a 2-3 hour newborn session. No photos or digitals included :/

I've found on my parents city some better deals where for about $500-$600 we can have both sessions and all photos on a cd. No prints but we can do those for pretty cheap. DH is a graphic designer and knows all the local print shops.


----------



## Starry Night

Finally 12 weeks. (according to this ticker at least, they all seem different). :) Still really scared. My first loss was at 12+3 so every little twinge and cramp is sending me into a tizzy. Monday still seems so far away. And there isn't a guarantee she'll be able to find a heart beat as it is sill kind of early. I'm going to beg for a scan if that happens. All this waiting is killing me.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats on 12 weeks starry and fingers crossed the doctor finds that beat!!


----------



## lune_miel

*When are you spilling the beans at work?* I will be 15 weeks on Monday. I want to share so badly, but on the other hand I want it to be my secret for a few more weeks. Can't decide! :shrug:

I am not showing yet, maybe people will just think I'm getting a little thick around the middle. I've only gained 1lb but clothes are getting tight and I did have a little pouch to begin with so baby is pushing it out!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I had to spill to my boss around 6 weeks. Because of complications I had weekly blood tests and bi weekly scans all through the first trimester that interfered with my work schedule. I made it known to my coworkers after my 12 week scan. We are now telling family and friends as we see them and after a big family event on dec 14 we will post to Facebook for everyone else :)

Missed keeping it a secret between DH and I but us gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Finally 12 weeks. (according to this ticker at least, they all seem different). :) Still really scared. My first loss was at 12+3 so every little twinge and cramp is sending me into a tizzy. Monday still seems so far away. And there isn't a guarantee she'll be able to find a heart beat as it is sill kind of early. I'm going to beg for a scan if that happens. All this waiting is killing me.

Yay!!! So happy you are at 12 weeks :) I am praying for you this week extra. I know how stressed you must feel. Big hugs! Can't wait for monday! I will be praying that dr finds heartbeat and I am sure he/she will... I wish they would just do a scan anyways! I am a visual person. I went to dr today and all they used was doppler... I was sort of bummed... I just love seeing baby. Can't wait to hear about monday :)


----------



## Starry Night

Honestly, I'm feeling really down. I just feel like I'm going to miscarry. It's so tough to be optimistic. I'm just glad the OB isn't making me wait the standard 4 weeks for my next appointment. I want to believe this is my rainbow but right now it's going to take the heart beat for me to feel better. It doesn't help that I'm so achey. I've never had a normal pregnancy before so I have no idea what I should or shouldn't be feeling.


----------



## Darlin65

Anybody losing weight? I'm still losing. Mw said they wanted me to gain some by my next appt but I don't want to feel like I am overeating to gain it on purpose. I'd rather let things take a natural coarse since the weight you gain is supposed to be like fluids, placenta and baby. I'm eating just fine and even tho I still have ms it's manageable with my meds.


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Honestly, I'm feeling really down. I just feel like I'm going to miscarry. It's so tough to be optimistic. I'm just glad the OB isn't making me wait the standard 4 weeks for my next appointment. I want to believe this is my rainbow but right now it's going to take the heart beat for me to feel better. It doesn't help that I'm so achey. I've never had a normal pregnancy before so I have no idea what I should or shouldn't be feeling.

I am sorry girl. I was extremely achey last week. Like really achey and just laid down most of the time. This week is MUCH better. I do not know if that has anything to do with it, but I feel like the baby went through a growth spurt cause my pants are fitting less and my tummy is bulging. We are all here for you, just try to keep positive. I know it is hard. We can't help but worry. :hugs:



Darlin65 said:


> Anybody losing weight? I'm still losing. Mw said they wanted me to gain some by my next appt but I don't want to feel like I am overeating to gain it on purpose. I'd rather let things take a natural coarse since the weight you gain is supposed to be like fluids, placenta and baby. I'm eating just fine and even tho I still have ms it's manageable with my meds.

I lost 6 lbs from week 5-10 and just went in today and only gained 1 lb even though I can finally eat properly again. How much are you losing? I do not think it matters unless it is like significant weight loss. Also, fluctuating weight has a lot to do with our fluid status. When I have been bad on drinking my water, I lose some lbs which shows that I am not well hydrated and vice versa.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- hang in there. I've been really achey down low in my pelvis and told its growing pains. Also my upper back as my ever expanding bust puts extra pressure on. Try your best to stay positive but do cry if you need to. Remember you can't 'worry yourself to miscarry' so just hang in there. 

Darlin- I'm 13 + 3 and gained a pound now. Still not eating much. I wouldn't worry unless you're loosing lots. I've read some women don't gain or show until near the end of trimester 2! Everyone and every pregnancy is different. I was told so long as I stayed hydrated and wasn't having dizzy spells/ fainting it was ok. Baby will take what they need :)


----------



## Starry Night

I am pretty sure I've gained about 5 pounds already. Even though I feel so incredibly sick in between meals I can strangely eat most foods. Just not the healthy stuff. For a long time the sickness kept my portion sizes tiny so the weight gain was minimal in spite of the not-so-good choices. But I think it's catching up with me now that I'm on meds and can eat larger portions. The sight of veggies still make me gag and I'd rather have a slice of cheese than fruit. And since I've had to take it easy and keep myswelf from things, people have been bringing me treats and goodies. So of course I have to eat them....to be nice....obviously. LOL 

I keep telling myself I'll shape up once I"m in second tri and feeling better. But what if I dont' feel better? Every day is a new beginning so I need to try to do better today. Yesterday I was especially bad. And I'm not just saying that like a skinny girl who says she was bad by having 2 whole cookies in the span of a week. I'm talking BAD....take me to Richard Simmons or Dr Oz bad. LOL


----------



## MonyMony

Even though I'm not eating more than I usually did, and it's always very healthy, and I've had bad nausea for weeks on end, I still gained a few pounds because I was unable to move out of bed or off the couch. But there was nothing to do about it. I am just one of those ladies that gains the average amount of weight in pg and then loses it after about a year. Frustrating, sure, especially when I have a friend who only gained 10 lbs the whole pg. But then I have to think of my other friend who gained 60 lbs for her first pg and is now a petite size 4. We all work differently.


----------



## SweetV

I have put on 15lbs already. I talked to the mw about it on Wednesday and they are not concerned at all. I did recently quit smoking and totally cut out caffeine. This means I started to eat much better and even my DH said I needed to put on the weight. I never used to eat breakfast and would frequently skip lunch and am now eating 6 small meals a day. Over the last 3 weeks those meals have become less and less healthy however and I find myself having a craving for salt and more salt which is the total opposite of my M&M's craving with my DS. I feel HUGE and my work pants don't fit anymore. I'm just afraid I'm going to continue on this path of a pound a week and end up at 200 before this is over&#8230;.


----------



## Darlin65

SweetV I am scared of the 200lb mark too :( That's why i am hoping I don't put all of it back plus some and I hope they don't make me. I never really lost any of my weight from DS so I would consider my pg weight now very healthy for me.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've gained a pound or two depends on the day but its all gone to my chest. Having neck and back pain now :(. My loose fitting pants still fit and although I can wear my slimmer pants they are uncomfortable. I've also not been allowed to do much (other than work which is on my feet) and couldn't eat much until a week or so ago. I'm up 3 pounds from my lowest recent weight though so its hard to say. I was told with my current weight that the standard a pound a week after first trimester is reasonable but since DH and I were loosing weight when I got pg I'm hoping for less of a gain. 

I agree though that everyone is different and will be different in every pregnancy. I've been craving all sugar though!!! Fruit/ chocolate/ etc where as last time I just wanted veggies. Hoping it levels off soon!! Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I gained 60 to 70 pounds with my son so I definitely crossed the 200 mark. It felt awful when I stood on the scale. It didn't help that I was on bed rest during the first 6 months so I didn't work off any of the junk I was eating. I did lose all of it plus an extra 10 pounds afterwards (it took me over a year) so I won't let myself feel too bad if I gain more than the healthy 20 pounds. It's weird, but I gained most of that 60 pounds in the third tri. Up to that point my weight gain was very normal and healthy. It all just caught up, I suppose.

I'm just a little annoyed as I have gained about 10 pounds after my two miscarriages. I gained weight with each of those pregnancies and then was too depressed afterwards to do anything about it. Thank goodness I lost those extra 10 pounds after my son.

I've never been skinny though. My weight loss had plauteaued around 150lbs so I was JUST within my healthy bmi for my height. I was already down to 1500 calories a day and exercising 5 days a week so I just shrugged my shoulders and felt it was as good as it was going to get. I didn't want to up my exercise (I was walking and bike riding) and I definitely didn't want to cut any more calories. It was tough but I accepted my 'mummy tummy'.


----------



## Darlin65

I didn't gain weight with my mc but my boobs grew and they never went back down so they're rather large. Idk what I am going to do when my milk comes in :dohh: They were ginormous when bf'ing DS! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

The same happened after my last m/c. And now I'm even bigger!! :wacko: I already had gone up 2 cup sizes after my son. I'll be a D cup yet! I spent my entire adolescence and early adult years as an A cup and always was so self-concious about that. I apologized to DH over and over for being stuck with such little things. :haha: He never complained but then I noticed he's not complaining now either. :rofl: But if nursing goes well this time maybe they'll shrink a little bit.


----------



## FeLynn

From 5 weeks to 11.5 weeks I gained 11lbs!

I'm 12.3 weeks I go for my NT scan/early first trimester screening on Thursday. I'm getting nervous I will be 13.1 weeks which is around the same time I found out my princess had died! I have felt some movements here and there now all if a sudden since my scan at 11.5 I haven't felt anything only felt a movement during my scan! Now im thinking the worst is to be expected I know I'm still early I try to keep that in mind but it's hard. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing okay those going through a loss and those pregnant I send hugs to you all!


----------



## Starry Night

Felynn - I hope your scan goes well. It is quite early to feel consistent movements just yet but with the history you have with your precious princess I understand the nerves. I also have been feeling the odd flutter whenever I bent over or curled up but now it's been at least a week since I felt that so I'm not sure what is going on. I mean, those flutters could have been gas but it felt A LOT like baby. Today I felt a poke when bending over but it didn't move and I guess a dead baby can give you a poke too. But that is morbid...

I'm going tomorrow to see thE OB and hopefully hear a heart beat. With this being my final loss milestone I am absolutely on edge.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thinking of all the ladies with scans, dr appointments, and milestones this week. We can do it together :)


----------



## SweetV

I had my mw appointment on Wednesday when I got told that I have an anterior placenta and probably won't feel the baby move for another month or so. I was really disappointed as I've been counting down to nowish. I guess if I've waited this long, I can wait another couple weeks.


----------



## nats77

I've got a scan on weds, hoping to find out if were team pink or blue!! I'm very excited so fingers crossed will update weds xx

Good luck to everyone else having scans and reaching milestones it really is such a lovely feeling isn't it xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

SweetV hang in there. I'm hoping with my low posterior placenta that I will feel baby in the next couple of weeks. Craving the daily reassurance. I think I may have felt flutters a couple of times as it was exactly where my uterus should be around now and it felt different than gas but only twice and quick. Hoping for some more real movements soon :) 

Bought my first maternity clothes yesterday! Very exciting :)

And we are finishing the nursery today (minus crib & dresser) so that's helping me to stay positive :)


----------



## FeLynn

Starry Night said:


> Felynn - I hope your scan goes well. It is quite early to feel consistent movements just yet but with the history you have with your precious princess I understand the nerves. I also have been feeling the odd flutter whenever I bent over or curled up but now it's been at least a week since I felt that so I'm not sure what is going on. I mean, those flutters could have been gas but it felt A LOT like baby. Today I felt a poke when bending over but it didn't move and I guess a dead baby can give you a poke too. But that is morbid...
> 
> I'm going tomorrow to see thE OB and hopefully hear a heart beat. With this being my final loss milestone I am absolutely on edge.


I know I'm too early to feel constant movement but I know the few times I have felt it it was baby and not gas it was a completely different feeling. 

Hope you hear your babies heart beat!


----------



## FeLynn

SweetV said:


> I had my mw appointment on Wednesday when I got told that I have an anterior placenta and probably won't feel the baby move for another month or so. I was really disappointed as I've been counting down to nowish. I guess if I've waited this long, I can wait another couple weeks.

I had anterior with 2 of my 3 living kids I could still feel my 3rd son move he was a big baby but I showed very early with him and always measured ahead with him! Also had anterior with my princess 3rd loss. I did feel some minor movements before she died! Early 2nd tri loss!


----------



## Starry Night

nats - good luck with your scan and I can't wait to hear if it's another Team Blue or if we'll get our first confirmed Team Pink.

The nightmares are coming on now. I had 3 separate ones of my baby last night. They weren't all about losing it, but they all reflected my stress surrounding the pregnancy. Today is my final loss milestone so that probably has lots to do with the stress. I'm so glad I see the OB tomorrow. We're having nasty weather right now so I hope the roads are OK.


----------



## nats77

Good luck tomorrow starry xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thinking of you starry. Fingers crossed you get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow.... Let us know how it goes....


----------



## Sunnyleah

Anyone else exhausted but can't sleep? I wake up every night around 4 to go to the washroom then I'm awake :(. Anyone find a solution? Getting frustrated.


----------



## nats77

No solution sunny but I'm exactly the same!! I'm exhausted because of it xx


----------



## Starry Night

What is it about 4am? I wake up then all the time too. It takes me hours to fall asleep. I usually fall back asleep around 7 just in time to be woken up by DS at 8. Though it's 5:40 now and I'm starting to feel sleepy again.

So nervous for today! I had bit of a scare last night. It turned out to be my IBS but for awhile it really felt like there was something pushing heavily against my cervix. I was so, so scared. I did pass loads of clear cm afterwards so I'm guessing if things were bad in there that I would have lost it. Maybe that can give me some hope that I didn't.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I fell back to sleep around 6. Up at 7 for a 10 hour work day. Not cool body. Now I have a headache to boot. Ugh. I tried reading when I woke up but my eyes are so tired I can't keep them open!! But no sleep :(. So frustrating!!

Starry fingers crossed it was just the IBS and you'll hear that beautiful sound today :)

We actually haven't heard ours either. We've had so many scans they just show it to us. See the doctor next Monday and hopefully she will get out the Doppler and it will be the first time hearing it.


----------



## Starry Night

We heard the heart beat today! In celebration I bought a new pair of maternity jeans. I am not actually totally happy with them but I found out our Old Navy does sell maternity and they were having a sale. Plus I had a coupon for an additional 40% off so I ended up getting them for $17. At that price I would take almost anything. But we time our trips to the city so poorly I always come to Old Navy at the end of a jeans' sale so everything is so picked over. I'm still going to have to get a pair that fit properly. They're still comfortable but don't look the most flattering.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry Night said:


> We heard the heart beat today! In celebration I bought a new pair of maternity jeans. I am not actually totally happy with them but I found out our Old Navy does sell maternity and they were having a sale. Plus I had a coupon for an additional 40% off so I ended up getting them for $17. At that price I would take almost anything. But we time our trips to the city so poorly I always come to Old Navy at the end of a jeans' sale so everything is so picked over. I'm still going to have to get a pair that fit properly. They're still comfortable but don't look the most flattering.

Yay starry! :bunny: That is amazing! SO happy for you :hugs:

I have sleep problems too. I go to bed and then I am up at like 3-430 to pee and then DH wakes up at 530ish for work and then wakes me up to tell me goodbye. Sometimes i fall back to sleep quick and others not so quick. Then DS is up by 8am sometimes earlier.


----------



## lune_miel

*Starry*- great news! I hope you can start to relax now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that is fantastic news!!!! Congratulations :happydance:

How exciting buying maternity clothes ;). I've yet to wear the ones I bought Saturday..... Holding off as long as possible. 

As for sleeping, I'm around 4 every night (and usually have to pee). About 50% of the time I'm back to sleep within half an hour... The other 50% I'm up for an hour or more... But tired. I've tried reading and what not but my eyes won't stay open.... Weird.... Hoping to sleep better tonight. We also had a wicked wind storm last night so that could have played a role in keeping me awake.....


----------



## Starry Night

I have to wear maternity already. The other night I had a friend over she said, "I'm sorry, but you're really starting to show. I hope that doesn't upset you". And it doesn't. I was in maternity wear by 14 weeks with DS. I also had a growth spurt this weekend. Yesterday, I was able to wear my nice, red coat to church. Today, I went to button it up and I couldn't get past the second button. And this was in the morning when I am the least bloated! It fit the day before!!! I can still wear most of my sweaters but my shirts and zip-up hoodies are getting snug.


----------



## Sunnyleah

The only reason I'm not needing to wear maternity yet is because last time I bought 3 pairs of pants 2 sizes too big. They are comfy cords with no buttons or zippers. These are now getting snug. I'm guessing another week and they will no longer fit :/

A girl at work yesterday said my belly was starting to 'round out' lol. Guess I'm starting to show. Most of my jackets don't fit but it was the bust that got too tight! Lol

Slept better last night.... How'd the rest of you sleep?


----------



## nats77

Yay starry!! Fantastic news!! So happy for you xxxx


----------



## MrsGax

Yay Starry, so happy for you! 

Question: Does anyone else ache a lot after sex and the big O? We DTD last night and I am just so achey. It does not help that I have been achey for the last 2 days and I attribute that to growing. My friend said it is Braxton hicks... uhhh can they start this early? I thought they were painless... so that would make them not the achey feeling? I feel my uterus tighten sometimes, but I never thought they could start this early. It is stressing me out. I just want this little one to be healthy, happy, growing, and safe in there. This momma is getting stressed out. And being emotional does not help my worries. :cry:


----------



## Darlin65

I ache tons after sex! My vagina hurts, my hips hurt and it's hard to walk, my belly gets sore. Totally normal. It happened with DS too. Yu can have bh this early. I've had them since like 6wks. I mentioned it to the doctor and she said it was totally normal and each pregnancy is diff and esp if you've had one already. We dtd the other day and I complained the rest of the weekend. DH just laughed at me said he must've done a good job then :dohh:


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> I ache tons after sex! My vagina hurts, my hips hurt and it's hard to walk, my belly gets sore. Totally normal. It happened with DS too. Yu can have bh this early. I've had them since like 6wks. I mentioned it to the doctor and she said it was totally normal and each pregnancy is diff and esp if you've had one already. We dtd the other day and I complained the rest of the weekend. DH just laughed at me said he must've done a good job then :dohh:

Thank you so much! I just am a little emotional so I worry about everything. My vag hurts and then my lower belly just aches too. How often do you have BH? Just trying to understand what is normal, etc. hahaha men. 

I drank a TON of water like 1L already this morning and my aches went away... so I think I am not drinking enough water or something.


----------



## Darlin65

I get them pretty often if I am up being active. Just going shopping or cleaning the house can bring them on. I got them really bad with DS too. You can try eating bananas too. Sometimes the potassium in them will help muscle aches.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> I get them pretty often if I am up being active. Just going shopping or cleaning the house can bring them on. I got them really bad with DS too. You can try eating bananas too. Sometimes the potassium in them will help muscle aches.

So Braxton Hicks are okay? lol... I totally should know this... and YES I know the answer for other people, but for some reason, when I am the patient, I panic and think the worst. My past losses have really ruined my rational thinking. I used to be so calm and collected. Trying to come back to that somehow through this pregnancy... it is not working so far :growlmad:

I feel like I have noticed them, like when I am carrying laundry, etc, I just get a little tighter. They do not hurt though. My aching must be something different... just the stretching/growing pains I presume.


----------



## Darlin65

Unless you are able to time them don't worry about them is what I was told. If they get too uncomfortable lay on your side and drink some water while you rest :)


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> Unless you are able to time them don't worry about them is what I was told. If they get too uncomfortable lay on your side and drink some water while you rest :)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MonyMony

MrsGax said:


> Yay Starry, so happy for you!
> 
> Question: Does anyone else ache a lot after sex and the big O? We DTD last night and I am just so achey. It does not help that I have been achey for the last 2 days and I attribute that to growing. My friend said it is Braxton hicks... uhhh can they start this early? I thought they were painless... so that would make them not the achey feeling? I feel my uterus tighten sometimes, but I never thought they could start this early. It is stressing me out. I just want this little one to be healthy, happy, growing, and safe in there. This momma is getting stressed out. And being emotional does not help my worries. :cry:

Me too. I had pain, cramping and Braxton Hicks for about three days after the last time. Just so sensitive to any changes and activity I guess, but I did worry of course. 

BH can start pretty early--I had a few at 6-8 weeks and they only started up again recently. As a plus, mine are painful and make me pretty miserable. I found changing position works better than drinking a lot of water, though that may help for some.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know if I have had any BH or not at this point. I do have IBS and my intestinal cramps are so similar to menstrual or contraction type of cramps. Usually I have a nasty bm afterwards so I tend to chalk it up to IBS. But I got them early with DS as well. I got some really, REALLY bad ones around 18 and 19 weeks. But I had a tear in the placenta and an irritated uterus so they were easily provoked (one bout started after I rubbed my lower belly while sitting on the toilet).

And I'm pretty sure I've felt the baby move. :cloud9: Yesterday, I felt the tiniest of pinprick pokes right where the OB had found the heartbeat. And this morning I felt a small, but definite bump in the same area. I have felt it a couple times since. There are no gurgles or farts following so I'm fairly sure it's not gas. I felt DS at 16 weeks and I have had two (failed) pregnancies in between so I guess it's not too surprising I felt this one earlier. But I was not expecting this early. :cloud9:


Felynn - I have been waiting for an update. I hope your scan went well and that your little baby is doing OK.


----------



## nats77

My scan went well although we didn't find out what team we're in!! The baby had the cord tucked nicely between its legs! So another 4 weeks to wait till next scan. But baby is growing right on track so we're very happy :)


----------



## Darlin65

Starry i felt movement by then. DH felt the baby move last night :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

nats77 said:


> My scan went well although we didn't find out what team we're in!! The baby had the cord tucked nicely between its legs! So another 4 weeks to wait till next scan. But baby is growing right on track so we're very happy :)

I don't know why, but the image of your baby with the umbilical cord between its legs makes me think of a Simpsons' episode about the birth of their youngest child. The baby is born and Homer says, "Aw, it's a boy. And WHAT a boy!!" The doctor replies, "Uh, Homer. That's the umbilical cord. It's a girl." :haha:

I think that's what happened to my mom as she had a scan 2 days before I was born and the nurse told her I would be a boy. Apparently not.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that's great you felt movement! So exciting!! I think I may have but not sure. A few days ago it felt like a bible rising and then popping. Then last night kinda like butterflies or gurgling but no sounds and down below my belly button :). Either way I'm going with movement ;). Lol. I've had a few uterus twitches too this week. Guess things are going. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat on Monday at my dr appointment. 

Nat that's hilarious about the cord :). A lady I work with was told boy at her 20 week scan but that it was 'unclear'. She paid for a 3d scan a month later and definatly girl!! At least your technician was wise enough to admit they couldn't tell :) but it does suck you now have to wait longer. I'm hoping 5 more weeks and we will have a scan and find out :)


----------



## nats77

I know sunny it's like it didn't want me to find out yet and was hiding its bits lol, I'm leaning towards girl though (just a feeling) 3 weeks 5 days till my next scan so hoping he/she will be more cooperative then! But if not then I guess we're not meant to know? Lol xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm also feeling girl, but no real evidence :). 

Really DH and I are excited either way as we'd like one of each :). 

Anyone have any tips for feeling/ recognizing movement? I know 14 weeks is early but really excited and anxious to feel baby :)


----------



## Darlin65

Patience! :haha: I still don't get reg movement and I question it afterwards. DH felt the baby but it took a bit of him sitting with his hand in the right place. It was just little wiggles. I mainly feel is a shift from one side to another. It's like your stomach dropping on an amusement park ride but really low in your belly and very mild imo. So different than with DS.


----------



## Starry Night

Our babies are still small so their movements are very tiny. When I feel the baby it feels like I'm being pricked with a pin from the inside or a I feel a slight bump or quick flutter. The movements are down low...just above the pubic bone.

With my son I felt 3 successive little 'pops' and then about 30 seconds later I felt the little pops again except a bit higher up. A few days later I would feel the odd roll. But I was a bit further along--maybe 16 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies.... I've been feeling rolling and popping feelings but very light and infrequent.... Just curious :)

I've been having little spams too... Had lots of pulling feelings on the weekend and now I've got a belly !!! Crazy :) so excited to actually need maternity clothes :)

DH said today 'holy, where did that come from?!' In reference to my belly ;)


----------



## FeLynn

Went for my scan I was 13.1 weeks. It went great baby was so cute and I felt movements as I seen it on screen. It was a little upsetting bc other twin is still present and not really shrinking but overall it was amazing.

By chance based on the skull does anyone know if my baby looks more like boy or girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nats77

FeLynn said:


> Went for my scan I was 13.1 weeks. It went great baby was so cute and I felt movements as I seen it on screen. It was a little upsetting bc other twin is still present and not really shrinking but overall it was amazing.
> 
> By chance based on the skull does anyone know if my baby looks more like boy or girl!


Congrats Hun, sorry it was bitter sweet :(

Based on the skull I would say boy xx


----------



## Starry Night

I didn't realize there was also a skull theory about gender predictions.

I'm sorry the scan was so bittersweet. I'd be upset by the twin too. But I am glad the other baby is doing so well. In the scan it looks like it is sucking its thumb. Too cute! :)

afm - not much going on. Am starting to show and it's genuine bump and not just flab and bloat. I can barely zip up my hoodies anymore. Kinda sad as I love my hoodies. I might actually have to invest in maternity sweaters as I get so cold out here in the winter. In my old hometown winters never really got cold so I could keep my hoodies unzipped and wear them over regular long-sleeved shirts.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats on the positive scan for baby :) sorry to hear about the twin. It's still a loss, bittersweet. 

I'm torn as to boy or girl.... It's kind of in between... Leaning towards girl a bit.... Could go either way :). 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## FeLynn

Baby was sucking his or her thumb! I want a girl have a tiny feeling it's boy if I go by skull I think probably a boy but I have seen some skull pics where baby looks like one sex but turned out to be the other sex. If I go off of the old wife tales then it's either sex. I go dec 30 for anatomy scan I'm worried that's too early I will be 18 weeks that is the earliest I ever had an anatomy scan.


----------



## Darlin65

Glad the scan went great! Our anatomy scan is this week! I can't believe how soon. I didn't think they would do it until at least 18wks. 

I would say boy for sure. That skull is exactly like both out little boys :)


----------



## schultzie18

My appointment went great! Got to hear the heartbeat! 158bpm! Was told everything's great! Should have my ultrasound before Christmas! They are going to call and schedule it within a week. So happy!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, schultzie!! I hope you do get your ultrasound before Christmas. That would be such a lovely holiday treat.

afm - not much to report. My next appointment is on the 16th and I'm hoping to get a scan date by then. I don't expect to get my scan until the New Year. I'm sure my doctor will want me to be as close to 20 weeks as possible and that won't happen until then. I'll be 18 weeks over Christmas. My guess is my scan will be second week of January. It feels far away compared to everyone else but that's what I get for being due at the very end of May. ha ha


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's wonderful news Schultzie!

We also had a doctors appointment today. My gp laughed at us because the special clinic told us that since it would be 5 weeks between our last appointment with them and the first with our ob we should see our regular doctor once In between. She's like, it's only one week longer than the usual time frame! But I don't mind, we got to hear the heartbeat! Incredible :) 142 bpm (lowest yet, but also right before I ate lunch, usually we go right after breakfast).... Everything looks great. Ob in two weeks and he should schedule our anatomy scan for shortly after that! Hoping before Christmas :)

My doctor also told me to pay attention to any feelings I have in the general area as I should start to feel movement in the next couple of week! So excited :)

Oh, and we bought a crib yesterday! Totally didn't plan on it... We decided to stop at a baby and kids warehouse furniture place on the way to DH brothers house.... Their cribs ranged from $400-1000, we were aiming for under $300... Gorgeous, solid wood cribs mind you, but then she told us about the clearance section.... So anytime a crib goes out of production, or a box is damaged, etc, they sell it for half price. We saw one we loved for $250.... Regular $550..... And it's a very popular model so she told us it won't be in the clearance section for long before some one snatches it up! The only damage was a ding on the top of the back rail (easily filled in and not noticeable) but because the box was damaged and there was a ding, we got it super cheap! So excited :) the nursery should be finished in the next couple of weeks minus a dresser and gender related details that we will as once we know the gender :).


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry the extra time sucks but it will come quickly I'm sure! My doctor told me they aim for 19 weeks here and I'll be 19 weeks either Christmas Eve or Boxing Day. (Depends if the ob goes on my lmp or my scan results)...

Oh and my SIL is pregnant! 4 weeks behind me :)I will have someone to visit on mat leave :) so excited!


----------



## Darlin65

Just wanted to say I have my big scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin! That's so exciting :) I'll be watching for your update :)


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - good luck! Enjoy seeing your little guy again.

sunny - it would be wonderful if I could get a scan at 19 weeks. That would be the first week of January! I'm just wondering if they do ultrasounds over Christmas....I mean non-emergency scans, of course. I have been assuming they don't, though I guess that could cause a backlog of appointments as I can't be the only girl in the province needing one over the holidays. lol

And wow, congrats on the awesome find! We got our crib for roughly that price and it's that fake stuff you get at Babies R Us. (it looks nice though and really, our parents paid for it, LOL). Who cares about a little ding? No one is going to look that closely and the baby certainly won't mind. Not many people besides you or dh are going to be in there anyways. 

Nursery shopping is fun. We don't have to do that this time but we do have to get furniture for DS' "big boy" room. DH's parents are giving us money for Christmas so I may use it to buy a mattress and some sheets. We also need to get black-out blinds for both kids' rooms (right now we have quilts hanging over the window in the nursery).

And that's awesome about your SiL. I think it's great when cousins are close in age. My brother's wife is also expecting but she's due in January. It makes me a little sad as my angel should have been born in December and the cousins would only be 3 or 4 weeks apart. But 4 months is close too. And it looks like this baby will actually come. :) Last time she was pregnant I was supposed to be having a baby 4 months after hers but I lost that one, so our kids ended up being just under a year apart. WE don't see them often because we live very far away, but my niece and DS fight like cats and dogs. They have similar personalities in some ways but are opposites in others. Both are very busy, busy, busy and very mischievous but DS is very happy and easy-going while she is the diva and very exacting in how she wants things. So DS gets in her face and won't leave her alone or she tries to boss him around and fights break out.


----------



## nats77

My oh felt baby move last night!! It was lovely! So happy that he can feel it as well now, now just to get the kids to feel it! Xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nats that's wonderful!!! I'm thinking some of the flutters I've been feeling might be baby but not sure :/

Starry, my two nephews are only 8 weeks apart and we weren't even trying yet. I'm so glad they are having a third so at least our oldest will be close in age! DH sister is not likely having anymore. Her ds is the nephew younger by 8 weeks. And my brother is no where near ready. Although the girl he is currently dating has 3 boys but the youngest is 4. Crazy!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, even with all our family so far apart it will be nice to have at least 2 cousins close in age. On my side, my nephew is 6 and my niece is 3. My nephew never really shows interest in my DS when we come for a visit. He'll coo over him the first day but after that it's all about playing the nintendo and angry birds. ha ha On DH's side, his only brother married very young so their kids are already quite a bit older. The youngest is 3 years older than DS so it just at that age where she isn't willing to give DS allowances for his age. She doesn't have the patience to deal with his toddler selfishness and doesn't want to play with him. The other two are older and not really good playmates as they can get rough but overall they know DS is still a little kid and doesn't know how to play fair all the time so they put up with it better. In a few more years it will be better for DS but my new baby will be nearly 6 years younger than my youngest niece. They'll never really be true playmates.

nats - that is so lovely that your OH got to feel the baby. Aw, it really is special.


----------



## Darlin65

For the most part baby looks good. Finally caught up on size. It was a bit early for them to make a final call on baby's heart but so far it all looks good. We go back on Dec 26th for a follow up. Baby does have a small Choroid Plexus cyst (on its brain) that they want to monitor. It is common in some fetuses and resolves itself on it's own. Usually the concern is it's a sign of Trisomy 18 but we have already tested negative for that. We are still team blue. It took her a bit to find it because he had the cord tucked between his legs too :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsGax

Hi everyone! I need to catch up on these threads!!! So busy with school now. 

Sooo I need help. I believe I have developed a cold sore on my lip. Only issue is that I have NEVER had one before. So I am freaking out. I posted it on the 2nd trimester thread, and the ladies said not to worry. I am trying not to, but I cannot help it. It is not looking like the typical cold sore, but it is not going away and it has been about 5 days. Now next to the rough spot, a little tiny pin sized pimple looking thing has developed. It is TINY. I can only see it with my magnified mirror. But stilll. WTH :cry: I have never had to deal with this. I told my OB and she is not concerned. Just tested me for HSV-1 since it is in that awful family, and told me that I was most likely exposed years ago and it is just coming out now due to pregnancy. I have read awful things about moms spreading the oral cold sore virus to their baby and their baby died! newborn, of course, but still! So needless to say, I am just worrying the crap out of myself. Then I read that if I got HSV-1 in first trimester, it can cause birth defects :cry: But I have not been near anyone with a cold sore since this summer! My dad is the only one who gets them and has my whole life, so maybe I was exposed to him... but why would I NEVER get a cold sore ever (not even when I am sick, stressed, etc), and then suddenly get one in my 2nd trimester? Ughhhhhhhh. I am literally in tears over this. 

On a HAPPY note... I can feel the baby!!!!! :happydance::cloud9: It just feels like little tapping/bubbles/sometimes a rub inside and I have to be paying attention for a long time, but I am starting to feel! I cannot wait until I feel my first real kick and I am like 1000% sure and not having to pay attention 24/7 lol. 

I will catch up on the threads, just running to the store to buy some new chapstick for my issue.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- great news baby has caught up! Fingers crossed the other follow up stuff turns out to be nothing :). I'm sure all is well and baby will be perfect :)

MrsGax- weird about the cold sore... I have heard that pregnancy can aggravate all kinds of dormant issues... As for the passing in to baby and unfortunate events, I'm certain that this is likely a VERY rare occurrence and possibly other issues were present... Dh read an article that a study showed women who had taken Tylenol during pregnancy had babies with crazy issues, and I freaked (I've taken a few Tylenol, but was told by multiple doctors and pharmacists that it was ok). Turns out the women In The study were taking the max dose, daily for the entire pregnancy and had other additions... So my occasional one or two are fine... It's so easy to panic as we all want the best for our children, but sometimes reading the whole story sheds new light :)

I can't wait to feel actual movement... So far a couple of times I've felt the butterfly or bubbles feeling but never been sure if it's baby....


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - that is most definitely a boy. ha ha I'm sure it's nerve-wracking to hear about some of the concerns but it does sound like it will all turn out OK in the end.

Mrs Gax - if your doctors are not concerned than I would try to relax. Dr Google really is not your friend at this point. I don't know why, but it only ever points to the worst-case scenario. Both my doctor and my son's doctor have stressed repeatedly not to Google anything. Please trust me. I had many, many issues with my son's pregnancy and I was seeing a high-risk specialist. He gave me a good prognosis but Dr Google was spelling out most certain doom. I would go with the professional who knows you personally and can see your individual file and inspect you for him/herself. If it gets worse just call your OB and have her check things out for you. That's what she is there for.

and hooray for feeling the baby move! That's such a comfort.

afm - last night my baby kicked back on my hand for the first time. And this morning it did it again. It was a pretty solid kick too. I think I was annoying it. LOL Also, if I bend up at the waist I will often feel a solid poke from the inside. It's like I"m being stabbed from the inside-out. It's happened several times the past few weeks and it weirded me out but now I think it's the baby lying up against me. It's such a strange sensation.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow, all the movement!! I think I felt baby this morning in the car.... It felt like rolling in my very low abdomen (around where we found the heartbeat Monday). Didn't do it again buy continued to feel some flutters... Thinking it's baby :)


----------



## Darlin65

We have our big gender reveal tomorrow at Thanksgiving ;) I have a mw appt in a couple hrs too.

Yay for all the movement!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Have fun at your gender reveal!


----------



## SweetV

I had a big scare this morning!!! I've been on vacation and today was the day to return home. I woke up this morning with a terrible pain in my stomach and after readjusting a bit managed to fall back asleep. Woke up again with a pain in my back but my DH was complaining as well so I assumed it was the way we had slept. We went for breakfast and when we returned to the hotel room to get ready to go I realized I was spotting. Not a lot but enough to have me concerned. I waited a while and before we were to leave went to the bathroom again, lots of blood. At this point I was hysterical. Hours from home and my doctor and my family. 4.5 hours later I was home and no blood. Called my mw and she is not concerned. Urine test from last week shows minor UTI and she said this can cause bleeding and discomfort&#8230;. phew&#8230; Any more bleeding and I am to go right in but have seen nothing since the one incident this morning&#8230;.


----------



## SweetV

Also&#8230;. I'm so jealous of you ladies that have had your gender ultrasounds! The point of our trip was to do our Christmas shopping and I spend a good deal of time oohing and aahing over the baby clothes. They don't seem to make a lot of super cute gender neutral stuff any more. Even at the big name baby stores there is a small rack of white/yellow/green&#8230; Almost nothing!!! Congrats on all the ladies that get to feel baby too. I have an anterior placenta and they tell me it could be weeks yet!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry for your scare. I would be going in anyways. I don't see how your mw can say what it is for certain over the phone. That sounds like a lot of blood. You're in second tri now so the hospital should take you seriously. I hope the bleeding doesn't come back.

And I agree about the lack of gender neutral clothing. So far I have found nothing, even in the newborn sections. I do have a yellow duckling jammie set that my mom bought for DS. I also have some green jammies but they have froggies on them and I found them in the boy section. However, if I have a girl I will simply buy a pink hat and let her wear them. With DS I could only ever find yellow as gender neutral. No browns or taupes or greens (all greens had very boy themes). It was very annoying as I went to many showers where the gender was staying a surprise. This time around I have yet to find anything gender neutral.


----------



## Darlin65

If your bleeding starts again I would go in anyway. I was told today at my mw appt that even if I know the cause for bleeding such as having sex that I still need to call them and come in to be seen. 

I found some great gender neutral things on Amazon but they are way to expensive!

I feel like our gender reveal is basically ruined. Like half of the people who were supposed to come to thanksgiving won't be there. Every time I try to do something nice for this pregnancy it never goes right.


----------



## Sunnyleah

What an awful scare! Glad it stopped, but I'd still think about getting checked out... I was told I have a small bleed in the uterus (apparently caused by implantation) but the doctor said if it's ever red blood or more than spotting to go in, even though that's likely what it would be.... 

I'm finding the same thing with gender neutral... I'm so excited, and every milestone we reach I want to celebrate by purchasing something for baby, but it's tough.... I have some sleep bags that are brown/ green forest theme, and a couple of sleepers that are yellow, green, taupe, etc, but that's it! Even pacifiers are so gender based! Not buying anything major until after our shower (like between 30-35 weeks) so I'm feeling bummed.. Lol. 

On the plus our nursery is almost done... Then we will set up the crib we got... Need a dresser , which we will look for sales after Christmas.... And then just clothing, etc.... Crazy!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm intimidated by what we all have to do to get DS' room ready so he can move out of the nursery. Dh and I are so not handy and I"m not looking forward to painting the room. We had my parents help us with the nursery when they came for a visit (we didn't paint it until he was a year, lol). The previous homeowners didn't do an excellent job so there is coloured paint splattered all over the baseboards and even on the ceiling. So we can't just paint the walls. We have to paint everything. And there are nail holes everywhere so that means spackling and sanding too. Oi. I wish I had inherited my dad's carpenter skills. My sister always painted her own room -- ever since she was a kid and my brother is a contractor. I am all thumbs (and none of them green so I can't even garden!). We also have to replace the light fixture (right now it's a chandelier-type thing...very girly) and the closet handles need to be replaced as does the Disney princess light switch cover. Though those last 2 things will be easy.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck starry! We did it backwards. We renovated the 'spare room' so all it will need is a decor/ bedding change when our first child moves in so our second can have the nursery. Lol. Currently we use it as a guest room but its neutral so we don't have to paint or again. Lol. DH is quite handy and anything he's not sure of his twin brother is a contractor. I definitely lucked out!


----------



## Starry Night

ha ha, thanks. When we lived in our hometown my family was always there to help. My uncles came and reshingled our house after a windstorm, my brother redid all the baseboards, and when we returned home from our honeymoon the entire house was repainted. Now I have to rope my parents into helping when they visit and really, they are on vacation so I feel badly about that. Until I noticed all the issues and we were just going to repaint the walls we were going to try and do it on our own. But I have now called them and told them they have to come visit to help. :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

My parents are always offering to help :) forever asking what we needs, it's quite nice that they wanna help so much :). Although they live much closer than your parents. That can be tough.


----------



## SweetV

our problem is we have run out of space and will need to move. LO will stay in our room for the first while and then we will need another place. The kids rooms are too small for them to share and we don't want to move in the middle of the school year.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm officially in second tri today! :happydance: I still get some nausea and most days I still need to take an anti-nausea tablet but I am finally starting to feel more human.


----------



## SweetV

Starry Night said:


> I'm officially in second tri today! :happydance: I still get some nausea and most days I still need to take an anti-nausea tablet but I am finally starting to feel more human.

YAY!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome to the Honeymoon phase Starry ;)
Glad the nausea is slowing.


----------



## Starry Night

Right now I do think that some of my nausea is just always going to hang around this time but at least it is manageable.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mine was gone around 13-14 weeks.... But the meds managed it fairly well until then... Still on the meds... Advised to decrease the dose each week starting at 16 weeks... So there's still hope it won't continue the entire pregnancy... By 12 weeks mine was just at one point in the day no matter what I did, didn't do, ate, didn't eat... Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not taking an anti-nausea tablet everyday so I'm happy about that. I tend to need them in the evening but since it usually takes a few hours for them to kick in I generally don't bother anymore as I'll be in bed by then.

And my cat keeps eating our tree!! And it's a fake! She's ruining our expensive fake tree and the 'needles' are plastic so they can't be good for her. She also claims the tree as hers and sleeps underneath it. If you get too close she will jump and swat at you.

I really don't know what to do with her. DS is nearly 2 1/2 and she still hates him. If he gets close she will attack him. She doesn't bite, thank goodness, as those can get infected easily. But she will claw him up. She once got him in the eye. :( When he was a baby she just ignored him, but now she knows what babies grow into so I am afraid how she will react to our new LO. I have heard stories of cats hating the first child but loving the second but ours HATES all children. She's even meaner to our friends' kids so we have to lock her in our room or send her outside when they come over. People in internet-land are against getting rid of pets but dh and I feel so torn. She's my cat and I do love her but I love my children more.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not taking an anti-nausea tablet everyday so I'm happy about that. I tend to need them in the evening but since it usually takes a few hours for them to kick in I generally don't bother anymore as I'll be in bed by then.

And my cat keeps eating our tree!! And it's a fake! She's ruining our expensive fake tree and the 'needles' are plastic so they can't be good for her. She also claims the tree as hers and sleeps underneath it. If you get too close she will jump and swat at you.

I really don't know what to do with her. DS is nearly 2 1/2 and she still hates him. If he gets close she will attack him. She doesn't bite, thank goodness, as those can get infected easily. But she will claw him up. She once got him in the eye. :( When he was a baby she just ignored him, but now she knows what babies grow into so I am afraid how she will react to our new LO. I have heard stories of cats hating the first child but loving the second but ours HATES all children. She's even meaner to our friends' kids so we have to lock her in our room or send her outside when they come over. People in internet-land are against getting rid of pets but dh and I feel so torn. She's my cat and I do love her but I love my children more.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay for less nausea! Boo about kitty trouble.... DH and I have two cats, and one is a maincoon... Somewhat possessive of me.... Worried how he will react to baby.... as cichlids as you love your fur babies, keep in mind their well being and your children's well being... A tough decision. My thoughts are with you....

Our one cat also claims the tree every year... She's not aggressive though, but she also eats the plastic needles :( and ribbon, and paper, and coton, and a-tips....etc...lol. Not much we can do about it... We offer our cars real food to help curb their need to chew/ bite and it helps.... Things like cooked chicken, raw fish/shrimp, etc...


----------



## Darlin65

If I had a pet that showed any aggression towards my kids they'd be gone so fast their head would spin. Partly why we got rid of 2 of the dogs. One had bit Bret before and the other me. Didn't break the skin rly but we weren't taking chances. the other we got rid of so he could get more attention and found him a lovely home through a rescue special for golden retrievers. He never went t a shelter the new fam picked him up straight from the vet :) They had to pass an application process and pay like $300 for him.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, that's the best way to find new homes for pets. Shelters are great but they can only handle so many animals. We would look for a home for our cats if we had to. Honestly though neither is aggressive and any way so they will likely just ignore baby. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Starry Night

I did contact a nearby 'no-kill' shelter but they said that they couldn't take her because she's aggressive towards other cats. We've looked into other homes for her but no one wants her. I think if we lived in the city we'd have a better chance finding someone who likes animals enough to put up with a high-maintenance cat. When I was younger, my family had to get rid of our cat when we found out my sister was allergic. She was even meaner but in the city you find people willing to put up with a lot.

It just makes me sad because she's adorable with me and is nice with DH. She used to be so happy with us but you can tell she's miserable now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Awe poor kitty.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm sure we'll figure something out.

Anyways, feeling sore and nauseous again today. I had to spend the entire afternoon and evening lying on the couch. The muscles in my lower abdomen and pelvic area were so sore and painful today. Whenever I feel sore in the uterus area I just freak out. DH is paranoid too so he is very eager to take over and let me rest. I know I should just enjoy being pregnant but honestly, I'm not.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I find about once a week (and often it falls on the weekend) that I get very sore very low in my abdomen. Doctor said its the ligaments that support the uterus stretching. And then a day or two later big growth spurt ;)

Happened a few times now. The first time put me out of my 'fat pants' and into maternity pants! Lol

My DH has also been very eager for me to rest. EVERYTIME I have an ache or pain (I've had some sciatica pain) he sends me to the couch. But I'm starting to get bored now that I'm feeling better other than random aches/ etc. lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Last night I was up with the most horrendous cramps. I was sitting on the toilet feeling this terrible bearing-down pressure and it all seemed to be over my cervix. It was terrifying. :cry: It ended up being a nasty bm and indigestion but I'm still feeling crampy and a bit of pressure. This happened to me a few weeks ago and everything was fine but I'm still a little freaked out.

I'm on edge because my angel's due date is coming up and I lost my last angel just 2 days before my previous angel's due date. It was such a double whammy. :cry::cry: I couldn't handle it if that happened again.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that is scary. Praying for your LO and a happy welcome when the time is right.


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Last night I was up with the most horrendous cramps. I was sitting on the toilet feeling this terrible bearing-down pressure and it all seemed to be over my cervix. It was terrifying. :cry: It ended up being a nasty bm and indigestion but I'm still feeling crampy and a bit of pressure. This happened to me a few weeks ago and everything was fine but I'm still a little freaked out.
> 
> I'm on edge because my angel's due date is coming up and I lost my last angel just 2 days before my previous angel's due date. It was such a double whammy. :cry::cry: I couldn't handle it if that happened again.

Sorry girl! I am praying for you and your little one. I know the fears... I get super emotional all the time. My due date for the twins is in a month. I also sometimes get those indigestion, BM cramps... they feel like contractions/bad cramps! They are terrifying. Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## MrsGax

I totally get that sore achey pelvis feeling too! It is like every week/2 weeks as well and then I grow. It will be so bad that it scares me half to death. I swear, my mind LOOKS for things to worry about. DH surprised me with an elective US since they did not do one at my last appt (baby is still a boy :)) but I, of course, noticed floaty stuff in the amniotic fluid and panicked myself last night that it was something bad from good old evil dr google. Then I spoke to another sonographer who said you can often see particles floating if the gain is set to high on an US. But I legit panicked myself last night.. I am nuts. :dohh:


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> For the most part baby looks good. Finally caught up on size. It was a bit early for them to make a final call on baby's heart but so far it all looks good. We go back on Dec 26th for a follow up. Baby does have a small Choroid Plexus cyst (on its brain) that they want to monitor. It is common in some fetuses and resolves itself on it's own. Usually the concern is it's a sign of Trisomy 18 but we have already tested negative for that. We are still team blue. It took her a bit to find it because he had the cord tucked between his legs too :haha:

Glad baby looks good! :) What do they look for on the heart? Just curious, I have never been through an anatomy scan yet. 



Sunnyleah said:


> I'm finding the same thing with gender neutral... I'm so excited, and every milestone we reach I want to celebrate by purchasing something for baby, but it's tough.... I have some sleep bags that are brown/ green forest theme, and a couple of sleepers that are yellow, green, taupe, etc, but that's it! Even pacifiers are so gender based! Not buying anything major until after our shower (like between 30-35 weeks) so I'm feeling bummed.. Lol.
> 
> On the plus our nursery is almost done... Then we will set up the crib we got... Need a dresser , which we will look for sales after Christmas.... And then just clothing, etc.... Crazy!

I have not bought anything for baby yet either! I am going to buy his baby book today on Amazon and start that. I also am not letting myself shop until after the baby shower. Bummed me out as well lol. 



Starry Night said:


> I'm not taking an anti-nausea tablet everyday so I'm happy about that. I tend to need them in the evening but since it usually takes a few hours for them to kick in I generally don't bother anymore as I'll be in bed by then.
> 
> And my cat keeps eating our tree!! And it's a fake! She's ruining our expensive fake tree and the 'needles' are plastic so they can't be good for her. She also claims the tree as hers and sleeps underneath it. If you get too close she will jump and swat at you.
> 
> I really don't know what to do with her. DS is nearly 2 1/2 and she still hates him. If he gets close she will attack him. She doesn't bite, thank goodness, as those can get infected easily. But she will claw him up. She once got him in the eye. :( When he was a baby she just ignored him, but now she knows what babies grow into so I am afraid how she will react to our new LO. I have heard stories of cats hating the first child but loving the second but ours HATES all children. She's even meaner to our friends' kids so we have to lock her in our room or send her outside when they come over. People in internet-land are against getting rid of pets but dh and I feel so torn. She's my cat and I do love her but I love my children more.

Sorry your kitty does not like DS :( That is awful. It is hard cause I know the love for your kitty, we have 1 and she is our baby. But obviously, our son would come first as well... Have you tried like selling/listing her? 


So DH and I are looking and condos/houses right now... OVERWHELMING!!!!! We live with my parents currently, but we just do not have enough space. We live in orange county, ca... and the prices just make me cry. I know it will all work out, but wow... we were not anticipating the big purchase/move for a long time. 

I am about to announce the pregnancy on IG/FB as well... DH took me to that ultrasound and I did not get a good side profile of the baby, so it makes me want to wait until my anatomy scan. Do they take side profile photos?? Or should I just announce now? 

*oh and btw: Cold sore update.... I do not have HSV 1, so she said it is not a cold sore! Just a funky lip thing... who knows lol. Thank you all for calming me down. I really do have a lot of anxiety and it is very hard to manage while pregnant. I am going to speak with a counselor about it soon. I want to go back to my happy go lucky self. 

Hope everyone has a blessed sunday! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Why do we do this to ourselves?? :dohh: I'm feeling the baby this morning so that is reassuring.

And seriously....stay away from Dr Google!!! If I ever need to check something I get DH to do it for me so he can filter out the nasty stuff. :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good idea getting DH to filter. Generally though I'm more relaxed than DH! Lol


----------



## MrsGax

I have no idea why we do it to ourselves! Dr. Google is the devil to a pregnant woman. 

My grandpa died... We just found out today but think it was thanksgiving night :cry: we are sad, but he died in his sleep peacefully. He was so excited about this baby. I just texted him yesterday to let him know 100% that the baby is a boy and he never responded which I thought was weird. Just keep my dad in your prayers please. I know this is going to be really hard for him.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry to hearts Gax. Such sad news. Glad it was peaceful though.


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry to hear mrsgax!!! Prayers for you and your family!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry, Mrs Gax. :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Woke up today with a terribly sore throat. I feel basically fine otherwise. I had been having bouts of acid reflux that caused me to wake up with a dry, scratchy throat but this is way worse. I just read an article about pregnant women dying from strep because this is their only symptom. Should I be worried?! My next OB visit is Friday.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I would say if it doesn't feel better by Wednesday I'd go in.... I'm sure the women who dies from strep had other issues... They also maybe didn't notice other symptoms, like fever, aches, headache, etc... Drink lots of clear fluids and get lots of sleep... Hopefully it'll pass quickly. I've been having sore throats but I think it's because I'm stuffed up and breathing through my mouth at night... Typical pregnancy stuff...


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> Sorry to hearts Gax. Such sad news. Glad it was peaceful though.




schultzie18 said:


> So sorry to hear mrsgax!!! Prayers for you and your family!!




Starry Night said:


> I'm so sorry, Mrs Gax. :hugs:

Thank you. I am just worried about my dad. I loved my grandpa, and I wish he could have met my boy. But my dad and him were really close and I could just hear it in my dads voice. He is the one who found him. :cry:



lune_miel said:


> Woke up today with a terribly sore throat. I feel basically fine otherwise. I had been having bouts of acid reflux that caused me to wake up with a dry, scratchy throat but this is way worse. I just read an article about pregnant women dying from strep because this is their only symptom. Should I be worried?! My next OB visit is Friday.

Could you send me a link to that article? I am curious to read it. I have had a sore throat but it is going away now. I am wondering if it is acid reflux as well. I think that most people who get strep throat have the classic symptoms of sore throat, fever, the white stuff on the back of the throat or the really red... have you looked in the back of your throat? You could also drink hot lemon water with honey and gargle with Apple Cider Vinegar. I know it is not pasteurized, but I read on their website that the vinegar is strong enough to kill off listeriosis, etc. I would gargle with it if I got sick. How many days has your throat hurt? If it is more than 3-4, then I would let your OB know just to be safe.


----------



## Starry Night

It is cold season so some sore throats are to be expected and acid reflux can cause sore throats as well. Women are not dying by the heaps due to undetected strep throat so call your doctor, get checked out and try to relax. I'm sure you're fine. :)

Mrs Gax - that must be have been really hard for your father. My dad was really close to my grandfather too and I know really misses him. But we saw that one coming as my grandfather had cancer. He also died over the holidays so it's a sad time for us all -- even 11 years later. 

My thoughts go out to your dad. Just surround him with love right now.


----------



## lune_miel

I'll see how I feel when I wake up tomorrow. Drank hot tea and lots of water, throat lozenges to soothe. Here's the article:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ous-sore-throat-bug-kills-pregnant-women.html


----------



## Sunnyleah

How's everyone feeling today?

MrsGax, I understand what you mean about worry for your Dad. My mom was the same when her mom passed. It's hard but just being there really helped her. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## MrsGax

Feeling good! Sort of sick with a little cold. I keep coughing. Yesterday, I was feeling heaviness/pressure in my lower pelvis and vagina. I was on my feet a lot, so I think that is why. But I emailed the dr, and they want to see me tomorrow! I wish they would just measure my cervix for me!!!! I really think my cervix is fine, I have only had 1 D&C and the products of conception were only measuring 5 weeks 5 days, so I was barely dilated and I healed very nicely. My cousin had a LEEP done and has had 2 babies since then with no cervical issues. But I am sure they keep an eye on it. My dr just says "oh, we do not routinely measure that, etc." Okay... well... WHY NOT? That is perhaps the most annoying thing I have ever heard. Why do they not just measure a womans cervix through the 2nd trimester specifically? So many women go through such sad losses and why? Cause they did not want to measure the cervix? Such BS if you ask me. If I was an OB, I would measure it. It takes an ultrasound. And I have expressed my concerns to my OB several times, and she says I have no reason to worry, etc. I do not have an instinct that something is wrong, my mind is honestly just crazy and I worry too much. But even still, she now has reason to measure it just to make me happy. I am sure it is good and closed. It does not dilate easily.
I honestly think my pelvic/vaginal pressure comes from a weak pelvic floor, cause it feels better after I do a bunch of kegels... but I am leaving that out lol. My bladder is also very sensitive and I know it is agitated by my uterus pushing up against it. Anyways, end cervix rant. :winkwink:

Now this lightening crotch thing gets me bad for like 3 days and then goes away for a week or so lol. I believe it happens when the baby grows. 

How are you feeling today??


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm good. Had a meltdown in the car on the way home from a family dinner :/. DH and I were discussing food (I'm struggling to eat, everything just turns me off, although no more nausea, plus i have heartburn 20 hours out of the day)... So I just started crying and DH was driving and yep. Gotta love the hormones. Lol

Otherwise good. :)

I get pains low but not super low, and then a big growth spurt. 

They measured my cervix at my 12 week scan. Did they not Check it then?


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> I'm good. Had a meltdown in the car on the way home from a family dinner :/. DH and I were discussing food (I'm struggling to eat, everything just turns me off, although no more nausea, plus i have heartburn 20 hours out of the day)... So I just started crying and DH was driving and yep. Gotta love the hormones. Lol
> 
> Otherwise good. :)
> 
> I get pains low but not super low, and then a big growth spurt.
> 
> They measured my cervix at my 12 week scan. Did they not Check it then?

Awe, sorry you are stuggling to eat :( The hormones are the best during intense situations... or situations we make intense lol. 

No, they did not. I asked them if they did and they said it is not checked until the 20 week scan. :shrug:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah. I'm not a big eater normally but love food. So having a lot of my favorites taste aweful is frustrating me to no end :/. I also get full easy but my job doesn't allow for me to snack much so struggling to get though the day. Ugh. 

Yeah hormones. Everything just seems so intense!! Happy or upset either one is super intense. Crazy!!

Weird about the cervix checking. My technician and doctor both commented that the cervix is closed and looks good. No issues. But that the placenta is close to the cervix so they will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm wishing I had a 12 week scan for those very reasons. When I got a scan at 7 1/2 weeks I could see the gestational sac was very close to the bottom of my uterus. I just hope the placenta is not down too low either.

I think my nausea is pretty much gone. My gag reflex is still on high alert but it's easier to ignore these days. My appetite is still less than what it was and I have noticed my weight gain has finally slowed down to a stand-still. After gaining 10 pounds already I thought I was doomed to another pregnancy with high weight gain. It could still happen, I suppose. My big craving this time around is cheese, BBQ sauce and mashed potatoes. And also fruit when I want something sweet. With my son my big craving was brownies and those are so easy to make that I was chowing on them like nobody's business. lol


----------



## schultzie18

Scheduled my scan for the 18th! Only 2 weeks to wait! I can wait to see the lo again!!! And I get to go to a hospital that has a better machine since my dad had spina bifida.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, I'm that same with the gag reflex,... Annoying but manageable... Yeah, they said the location isn't a concern until about 25-30 weeks and the main concern is tearing... So you should be ok waiting for a later scan :). And apparently 80-90% of low placentas grow 'up' so only a few remain an issue... Fingers crossed :)

Schulitzie- yay for a scan date! We go to the OB for our first appointment next Tuesday, and I'm guessing we will be given a timeframe for our next scan :). 

AFM. Craving include dairy (cheese, ice cream, chocolate milk, yogurt), anything chocolate, fruit, and French fries! Lol

Took anther bump picture (3 weeks in a row) but not much noticeable change this week... My weight is also at a stand still. At first I was happy that I haven't gained any weight, but of course now I'm anxious about it... Depending on the day, my weight is anywhere between same as pre pregnancy, or up 4 lbs.... I'll see what the ob says Tuesday.


----------



## Darlin65

:wave: ladies. I've gotten a bit behind on here :blush:

I have a low placenta too. The doctor told me after the scan she was confident that it would move up and was fine and to expect spotting after dtd and being active. The mw asked me if she asked me to abstain from sex completely and I said no. Mw said then not to worry because it's not really "that low".

I've been having problems with food too :( I loved to eat with DS and it seems like such a chore this time. My ms is getting better. Still taking my meds once a day but if I do that I manage ok and don't throw up. 

I feel like I am not showing much :( I lost like 12lbs and have gained 3-4lbs of that back so far and that's really it. Felt some good kicks last night bt DH had already fallen asleep :( He's home sick today.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm just worried about any surprise bleeds. I haven't had any this pregnancy so far and I'm not sure how to handle that. My mom had placenta previa with my sister and had a huge gush around this time in the pregnancy and had to be on bed rest. It moved up and my sister ended up coming 2 weeks late but it was really hard on my mom and dad...especially as it was their rainbow pregnancy.

Anyways, right now my biggest issues are extreme exhaustion and having some depression. Blah. It's a good day if I do a few minor chores.


----------



## MrsGax

So I just got back from Dr! She measured my cervix and it is 3.43+ cm or 34 mm... she said it is normal and long. So then I go online and read it should be above 4 cm! So I freaked myself out. Then I read other places online that anything above 3 cm is good. Maybe my dr did not say anything cause I am having it measured in 2 weeks at my anatomy scan. Anyone know if measurements can be shorter in short people? lol... I am only 5'1 and everything is smaller on me than the average person. I just wish I could fast forward to May.


----------



## MrsGax

schultzie18 said:


> Scheduled my scan for the 18th! Only 2 weeks to wait! I can wait to see the lo again!!! And I get to go to a hospital that has a better machine since my dad had spina bifida.

My scan is on the 16th :) So we can wait it out together! I honestly can't wait... I am so impatient with this pregnancy lol. 



Sunnyleah said:


> AFM. Craving include dairy (cheese, ice cream, chocolate milk, yogurt), anything chocolate, fruit, and French fries! Lol
> 
> Took anther bump picture (3 weeks in a row) but not much noticeable change this week... My weight is also at a stand still. At first I was happy that I haven't gained any weight, but of course now I'm anxious about it... Depending on the day, my weight is anywhere between same as pre pregnancy, or up 4 lbs.... I'll see what the ob says Tuesday.

I love anything and everything dairy :) And french fries! In n out sounds fabulous right now :) 

My weight has stayed the same as well... I have not gained back the 6lbs I lost in the first tri. 





Starry Night said:


> I'm just worried about any surprise bleeds. I haven't had any this pregnancy so far and I'm not sure how to handle that. My mom had placenta previa with my sister and had a huge gush around this time in the pregnancy and had to be on bed rest. It moved up and my sister ended up coming 2 weeks late but it was really hard on my mom and dad...especially as it was their rainbow pregnancy.
> 
> Anyways, right now my biggest issues are extreme exhaustion and having some depression. Blah. It's a good day if I do a few minor chores.

I know.. the worries are always there. Honestly, if I could be in an incubator for 9 months with this baby, I totally would. I wish there were like pods we put our babies in to develop so that nothing could harm them. We will look back in May/June and be like seeee we worried ourselves to death for nothing. :winkwink:

I am with you with some depression... i think mine comes from my constant fear of losing this baby. I seriously would die if something happened to him. I lost my first 2 pregnancies and I am just so over protective of this one that it literally drives me crazy. My dr offered me ativan today and I said heck no. No meds that are not necessary. I feel like I am the only patient/pregnant woman that worries so much that I cannot enjoy this time. I really want to start enjoying now cause I know I will look back when he is born and wish that I enjoyed him growing in my tummy more. Sigh. I hope your depression gets better! It sucks dealing with these emotions and the hormones do not make it easier.


----------



## Starry Night

It doesn't help that my angel due date is coming up on Sunday. :( and then on Tuesday is my first angel's 3rd birthday.


----------



## Darlin65

I think Christmas will be a little hard this year. We were so excited keeping the secret it felt so special and then LO was due close to my birthday. I had a massive bleed start and passed tissue on Jan 8th. I keep thinking it is going to be a lot harder than I think but Idk :shrug:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm still worried too. Can't wait until I start feeling baby regularly. Hoping it will help :/ I guess it's expected after losses. 

I'm very excited to hear about everyone's upcoming scans!!! I can't wait to book ours :)


----------



## Starry Night

It's still over a week until my next appointment and I'm only hoping to get a concrete date for my scan. I still think it will be middle of January before it happens. I am so sick of waiting. lol I am desperate to know what we're having. We both are really hoping for a girl this time so we need to get used to the idea if it is another boy. This most likely will be our last child and it will be hard to let go of the dream of a little girl. Obviously we will be happy with whatever as long as the baby gets here safe and sound.


----------



## Darlin65

We were pretty bummed (well I was) over having another boy. But after telling everybody and them falling in love with him and loving his name and making a big fuss it's become easier :) I've also been doing better and considering having a 3rd. DH wants to try one more time for a girl and I had originally told him earlier in this pregnancy no way I am done and didn't know what I was thinking this time :dohh: I think it worked out best tho because we don't have the space to spoil a little girly with her own nursery or the money for all the cutesy girl things. Think we are going to wait until DH graduates, gets a new job, take a nice adult vacation, get a new house and try again :) Maybe I will try the whole girly diet thing next time :haha:


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> It's still over a week until my next appointment and I'm only hoping to get a concrete date for my scan. I still think it will be middle of January before it happens. I am so sick of waiting. lol I am desperate to know what we're having. We both are really hoping for a girl this time so we need to get used to the idea if it is another boy. This most likely will be our last child and it will be hard to let go of the dream of a little girl. Obviously we will be happy with whatever as long as the baby gets here safe and sound.

I think I am the most impatient person here lol... I really did want a girl and I did not realize that until I found out he is a boy. I am SO SO SO very thankful and love him so much, but I think I always pictured myself a momma of little girls, so it was an adjustment. I knew he was a boy from the beginning, but still. I know what you mean about getting used to the idea and I know we will both be happy for our babies regardless of the sex. Hope you get your girl... if not, so happy about your healthy boy :) 



Sunnyleah said:


> I'm still worried too. Can't wait until I start feeling baby regularly. Hoping it will help :/ I guess it's expected after losses.
> 
> I'm very excited to hear about everyone's upcoming scans!!! I can't wait to book ours :)

Yea, I understand. I feel the baby one day and the next day... NOTHING. Not even a nudge lol. It is very weird. And yea, I have been talking to other women and they said anxiety is very high during pregnancy after losses. Hugs to us all here. :hugs:



Darlin65 said:


> We were pretty bummed (well I was) over having another boy. But after telling everybody and them falling in love with him and loving his name and making a big fuss it's become easier :) I've also been doing better and considering having a 3rd. DH wants to try one more time for a girl and I had originally told him earlier in this pregnancy no way I am done and didn't know what I was thinking this time :dohh: I think it worked out best tho because we don't have the space to spoil a little girly with her own nursery or the money for all the cutesy girl things. Think we are going to wait until DH graduates, gets a new job, take a nice adult vacation, get a new house and try again :) Maybe I will try the whole girly diet thing next time :haha:

What is your little boys name? Having a 3rd is very exciting :) I love your plan. We want to do that before our next baby... the adult vacation. We have done those every year and next year is the first year we are not doing vacation (we usually go with my parents and brother)... it will be an adjustment, but a good one :) What is in the girly diet? I will try that next time :haha:

Anyone having insane dreams?! I watched Breaking Bad last night (we have 2 episodes left until the series finale) and man... my dreams were crazy! People coming after us, trying to shoot us, me tazing this guy then throwing him out of the moving car... just crazy stuff lol.


----------



## Darlin65

MrsGax said:


> Anyone having insane dreams?! I watched Breaking Bad last night (we have 2 episodes left until the series finale) and man... my dreams were crazy! People coming after us, trying to shoot us, me tazing this guy then throwing him out of the moving car... just crazy stuff lol.

Have you ever watched supernatural? It's the one show with Dean and Sam Winchester and they hunt ghosts and monsters etc. I've had dreams while pg about hunting with them and then getting a little frisky with Dean...:blush: :rofl:

https://quizilla.teennick.com/user_images/D/DU/DUK/DUKE03/1278873046_4219_full.jpeg

I'm not sure what is in the girly diet. You can look it up. There's the basic way and then the extreme where you take special amnts of certain vitamins and things and so does DH.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> Anyone having insane dreams?! I watched Breaking Bad last night (we have 2 episodes left until the series finale) and man... my dreams were crazy! People coming after us, trying to shoot us, me tazing this guy then throwing him out of the moving car... just crazy stuff lol.
> 
> Have you ever watched supernatural? It's the one show with Dean and Sam Winchester and they hunt ghosts and monsters etc. I've had dreams while pg about hunting with them and then getting a little frisky with Dean...:blush: :rofl:
> 
> https://quizilla.teennick.com/user_images/D/DU/DUK/DUKE03/1278873046_4219_full.jpeg
> 
> I'm not sure what is in the girly diet. You can look it up. There's the basic way and then the extreme where you take special amnts of certain vitamins and things and so does DH.Click to expand...

hahahaha he is yum!!! I have not watched it... lol I get chicken to watch scary shows. I had to stop watching American Horror Story cause it was creeping me out too much. I used to have frisky dreams about Stefan from The Vampire Diaries haha :) That was not pregnant. Wonder how they would be while pregnant hahaha


----------



## Darlin65

Supernatural isn't scary at all! It's on netflix and we love it. I couldn't watch the 2nd season of American Horror Story and we only watch the nwe season Coven when DH doesn't have to work the next day because I don't like being alone the next day :blush: I watch supernatural when I'm home alone tho ;) He has a very nice voice too :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Supernatural is WAY scary! LOL Monster and demon stuff scares me to no end and so does anything with serial killers so I can't handle Criminal Minds. And I hate shows with overarching plots where if you miss an episode you have no clue what is going on. Basically, I like comedies. :haha:

Anyways, I am having coo-coo crazy dreams. I don't remember them all but they're so random and leave me very confused. I have recurring dreams of getting lost and just trying to get home or loved ones being really mean to me.

With my son's pregnancy I had the XXX-rated dreams and would wake up with orgasms which was kind of scary as I was on complete pelvic rest due to complications and it would trigger cramps and bleeds. But I couldn't help it! The really weird part was my dreams were about things that I am totally not into in real life. With one of the pregnancies I lost I had the terrifying nightmares (the kind that left you crying all the next day) and they didn't stop until all my hormones were out of my system afterwards.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We LOVE supernatural!! And Dean is my fav :). Actually if we have a boy we like the name Asher Dean :) (not after the show though). Lol we also watch walking dead and American horror story, but I can't watch right before bed.... And NEVER alone :). 

I've been having crazy dreams as well... I'm now always pregnant in my dreams, that wasn't consistent until about 12/13 weeks,...

I also feel the baby one day and not the next... But it puts a smile in my face every time :) and I thank baby for reassuring me :). Weird, but I don't care :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm pregnant in my dreams now too. Last night I dreamed I was flying out to Toronto to visit family for a wedding and was about to board the plane when the stewardess said my plane ticket number didn't match the one on my reservation. I was so confused and was protesting that I simply had the ticket I was given at the counter and if there is a mismatch it would be a clerical error and not mine. But no....me and my whole family had to be taken off the flight. We were told to go back to the counter and buy a new ticket. Whatever. We'd miss this plane but get on the next flight. Just as we were buying a new ticket I was pulled aside and told I had to be strip searched(!!!) I was dragged off and threatened with jail and had to be part of some circus trial done in front of security guard students. It got so out of hand that the security guard was writing a book about it and I demanded I get some of the proceeds as it was my life being written down. ha ha I was so upset! Terrible, terrible dream. I was being tried for a desk clerk's mistake!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh wow Starry!! That's one intense dream!! I had one the other night that was about my classroom. I had decorated the door for Christmas and when I went in the next day my boss had ripped it down and said it sucked! I had to do it all over. I was so upset and it seemed so real that the next morning I was nervous to go inside worried I might find my decoration torn down. Lol. Crazy. We watched walking dead and AHS last night and my dreams totally reflected that. Nuts.


----------



## Starry Night

Last night I dreamed I lost the baby. :( It was so, so awful. I've been waiting all morning to feel some movement to calm me down but I haven't really felt anything. Sometimes I can feel the baby is there but it's not really moving. Blah.

And I have a yeast infection. I've been denying it to myself, but DTD has been so super painful and then two days ago I started to itch. I haven't seen any crazy discharge but there was bit of a smell so yesterday I picked up some Monistat. I hate the first day of treatment. It flushes everything out and makes everything hurt worse than ever. Uck. I bought the 3 day stuff which isn't always as effective as the full 7-day but I can never keep the pessaries in when pregnant. With DS, my body kept squeezing them back out. ha ha Very frustrating.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Boo for sad dreams and infections :(. I've also been itchy down there but no other symptoms do just using some cream for now. See the ob Tuesday so might be mentioning it. 

I'm the same with movement. I can generally feel that something is there but only occasional movement.


----------



## lune_miel

I've been having the sexy dreams :blush::haha:


----------



## kiralouise93

Hi I haven't made a post on here for a while but just so happy went for a private scan this morning 16w 4d and everything perfect having a little girl and just completely over the moon, can't wait for 20th of May to come to meet her :D xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on your fantastic scan! And for your little princess.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kiralouise, that's wonderful news! I think we're going for a private scan in February so excited! Our next scan will be hopefully within a few weeks... Seems so far away :)


----------



## cupcake

Hi guys, I am by lmp due may 1st, I still can't really connect , its my fourth pregnancy , last was a miscarriage, I worry about EVERYTHING!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, cupcake! Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy. I think it's normal to worry about every little thing after a loss.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome cupcake! And congratulations :). You've come to the right place for support. Everyone here has been through loss and understand the extra worry that comes with a following pregnancy. Hang in there!!


----------



## cupcake

thanks guys, I really appreciate it, my loss was after two successes so its like I lost all my confidence in anything to do with being pregnant..


----------



## Starry Night

I hear you. I feel like my body is incapable of handling a pregnancy. I'm such a weakling while pregnant. It's hard to not compare myself to the pregnant ladies who run around, being crazy busy and active even throughout first tri. I can't be the only one who has to hole myself up when I'm nauseous? Or get horrific cramps when I stand for longer than 10 minutes? Wah......

Anyways, a little nervous the medication I bought for my yeast infection isn't quite doing the job. I should have gotten the 7 day treatment after all. Oh well. Just another thing to add to my list of things to go over with my OB in a week. 

Last night baby woke up just as I was going to sleep and kicked around like crazy. After days of being so quiet I began to panic, it chose that moment to exercise.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, glad to hear you got some lovely reassurance from baby,.. I'm still only getting flutters... But my SIL said she didn't feel her LO until 26 weeks! Even at her 20week scan the tech was asking if she felt anything every time baby moved.... Crazy... Baby is now 6 weeks old and perfect,.. So I'm trying not to worry when I go a day or two without anything.... Although most nights when I get into bed I feel some flutters,,,,,


----------



## schultzie18

Starry night... I am the same way. How do you do it with a little one also??? I want to have at least one more after this one but I am so sick.


----------



## Starry Night

I let my DS watch more TV than is good for him! lol When I'm feeling gaggy I tie a scarf around my face whenever I have to change diapers. I also let him colour and look at books. I also don't bother with picking up his toys after him. He's just going to toss them around a minute later anyways. Really, I prioritize. And I let DH help. He's pretty good about it even though he can only do so much since he has to work. And keep up 'quiet time' even if DS doesn't really nap anymore. I put him in his room and shut the door for 2 hours. Sometimes he sleeps, sometimes he empties all of his drawers! ha ha But I get some peace and (some) quiet.

I'm starting to feel mostly better now so I'm starting to have to play catch-up a bit which is overwhelming. Doesn't help we've had one well issue after another so the lack of consistent water makes it difficult to do cooking, dishes, laundry or any sort of general clean up (not to mention shower!)


----------



## Sunnyleah

We had a wonderful appointment with the OB today :). HB 140...perfect! All blood work perfect!! Yay :). And we booked our next scan... December 31 st :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the great appointment! The old wives' tales say a lower HB means boy. ;) Though don't hinge too much on that as DS had a higher high rate and apparently mine was 140 the whole pregnancy. lol I bet you're really looking forward to the scan now that you have a set date.

afm - slept too long this afternoon. Can't shake the groggy feeling. I wish it wasn't negative 30 otherwise I'd go for a quick walk around the block.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've heard the same. But at this point the HB should be between 120-160 so 140 is right smack in the middle. Lol. Hopefully we will be able to know the gender on the 31st :)

Then we will go register!!!


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats for such a great appointment! Great heart beat! Can't wait till next week when I have my scan! I just love seeing the lo moving all around!


----------



## Sunnyleah

So has anyone been doing 'bump' pictures. I've found that until this week I mostly look bloated but suddenly I have a bump ;)

Started at 13 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

I do have a little bit of a real bump now but the bottom is all saggy from the fold of skin I got as a reward for surviving a c-section. So it can still look like excess fat...especially under the bulk of sweaters and thick jackets I have to wear when going about outside. My belly button is already close to becoming an "outie". LOL I normally have a very deep "innie".


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh wow, belly button already :) my DH is kinda freaked about the idea of my belly button popping. Lol. It's also quite deep :)

Most of my clothes are fairly loose fitting so when dressed most people don't notice my bump yet. Most of the parents of the kids at my job (daycare) have yet to notice. Lol. Waiting a few weeks and ill wear the most fitted shirt I own. See the reaction when I reply 'yes I am.... 20 weeks' lol (when the inevitably ask if I'm expecting) ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Right now my bump is still mostly from the belly button and lower. Why I lie down everything above flattens out. I think with my son I had an "outie" by about 20 weeks. I hated it. It was like having a little finger poking through my belly and you could see it from underneath my shirts. I was so self-concious.

And I feel like my bump is shrinking. I guess I'm finally losing the excess bloat though I've now gained another 3 pounds. Wah! You're supposed to gain 20 to 25 pounds throughout the whole pregnancy and I already gained 13. I don't get it. I'm not even eating a lot and I'm eating as much fruit and veggies as I can. My weight gain with DS made sense. I was on bed rest and had a monstrous appetite and cravings for chocolate.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Crazy about the weight, but I wouldn't worry too much! I'm trying to eat well and to remember that I only need a max of an extra 300 calories....so eating pretty much just like before :). I saw a dietician prior to pregnancy as I was working on loosing weight and wanted to ensure that I gained a reasonable amount during pregnancy :)

My belly is similar when I lay down.... Only the lower part stays up. Lol. There are photos if anyone's interested in my journal :)


----------



## Darlin65

I'm huuuge! :haha: I popped recently and gained some more weight. It was a rather painful transition actually. My upper belly is more "firm" than my lower belly but I think that is because of my previous cs. Not sure if that will ever properly firm up. Getting stressed out now tho because I'm gaining back the weight that I lost and I really don't want to gain very much :blush:


----------



## Darlin65

Am I the furthest along of everyone on here? I always feel like I am so far ahead of everyone :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

And I feel so far behind. :wacko: Realistically, I'm going to be having a June baby.

I feel like the only fatty on this entire website. Every weight rant topic I open up it's some 120lb girl whining she's gained 6 pounds by 25 weeks. I would gladly trade!! :haha: I don't eat the healthiest but it's not any different than before I was pregnant. I'm even snacking less. I'm hoping it's just what my body does while pregnant and I'm not some huge piggy-pig with her snout in the trough all day. :blush:


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I started at 172lbs and I am at 165lbs. I gained 30-35lbs with DS and was worried about how big I would get this time since I have trouble maintaining my weight since developing hypothyroidism after DS. I balloon up really really easy. My wedding was a nightmare because I would fluctuate so much I went through 3 diff dresses! :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

I gained 50 with my son but I really did have a monstrous appetite with him. I've vowed not to get that bad again but it's not looking too good right now. I have a hard time losing weight so not looking forward to afterwards. I did lose my baby weight plus an extra 10 pounds after him but then I gained 10 pounds after my miscarriages so back where I started. 160 pounds in the beginning and I've just passed 172. It's so hard not to feel guilty and gross especially when I hear how awesome everyone else is doing with weight gain. Though I'm sure it's just as frustrating to be losing weight from being sick all the time. I'd hate that just as much!


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah, see we aren't too different in size so I understand :hugs: My appetite is growing too and it scares me. I don't want it to get too big!


----------



## Sunnyleah

DH and I were on a 'be healthy kick' after I gained 10lbs after our miscarriage. So I was down to 163 lbs before pregnancy. Now at 166lbs. So I'm really trying to monitor as I don't want a huge task of weight loss after baby. It's hard. My BFF was 107 and full term was 135... Ugh. I'd love to be 135 before!! Lol. She's forever complaining about needing to 'shape up' for summer and such. Gets frustrating.


----------



## Darlin65

Ok ladies, DH got a call about a better job today but it requires some travel. Does anybody here have an OH that travels for work occasionally?


----------



## Sunnyleah

No. My DH works mon-fri 10 mins from home. No travel. It really depends how often and for how long??


----------



## Darlin65

That's how it is for his job now. But this would be a nice pay increase (Just under doubleish) He would travel 25% of the time he said maybe one week a month. Some places we could travel with since we would have the extra income and the kids won't be in school yet. Others he would be on his own. It wouldn't be permanent more like a stepping stone to where he eventually wants to be. We would even be able to maybe leave the kids with the inlaws a couple of times and I could go with alone (they're retired). There are pros and cons. It would suck that he would be gone but I don' think it would be anything unbearable. He will prob have to travel at first no matter where he starts and I think it would be best while the kids are young and our schedule is flexible ;shrug:


----------



## MonyMony

Darlin65 said:


> Am I the furthest along of everyone on here? I always feel like I am so far ahead of everyone :dohh:

Nope. I'm with you! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's quite a jump! If you don't mind a week alone go for it!! And if its inevitable to move up then definatly now while the kids are young :)


----------



## Darlin65

I have an exciting announcement ladies!!!


Spoiler
I have been given ownership of this thread which means we can update the official edd's & genders! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

That is exciting!

Updated EDD: May 29th
Gender (still unknown)


----------



## Darlin65

You ahve been updated Starry ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

EDD May 19. Gender unknown :)


----------



## schultzie18

Good. Should know gender by Wednesday! As long as baby shows us the goods!


----------



## MonyMony

Cool! EDD: May 1
Team :yellow:


----------



## Darlin65

Ok your edd's are updated and I just put yellow by the ones who don't know yet :thumbup: Once we get more genders recorded I'll start keeping track of how many we have of each ;)


----------



## Darlin65

I cannot believe I will be 20wks tomorrow! Halfway baby! :happydance: I do have to say with this being my second baby I am just over being pregnant and ready for my little Avy Bear to be here. I'm ready for cuddles and to bf him. I'm so much more uncomfortable this time around :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I just don't feel like "ooh, pregnancy is such a special time". Just fast forward to the end, please! I'm stressing over everything!!

And I got my referral for the scan today. My scan is January 2nd. But the paperwork said I won't be able to find out the gender at the scan and will have to wait to ask my doctor at the next appointment. Poo.


----------



## Darlin65

Oh that's not fun! :(


----------



## Starry Night

No. But it is an improvement. Apparently this hospital used to not tell at all. It's been only very recently that they started. My friend had a son about 3 years ago and they wouldn't tell her but a year and half later they told her for her daughter.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Boo they won't tell you! Our OB appointment is one week after our scan if they won't tell us. Hoping little one cooperates and they tell us :). We are so excited! And being New Year's Eve we will be seeing friends and can surprise them :). Perhaps I'll wear a pink or blue shirt depending and see if anyone asks ;)


----------



## Darlin65

We have our next mw appt on wed the 18th. I can't wait. I'm starting to get excited about my appts. Counting down tot hem helps things go faster and then our next scan is the 26th :happydance: Hopefully his brain looks better and my placenta is moving up!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope the scan goes perfectly and everything is the way it should be.:thumbup: I do hear that the placenta usually goes up.

My next appointment is on Monday. Really anxious to hear that heart beat again. I'm still so paranoid all the time. And I *should* be having an appointment the Monday after my scan so I really only need to wait 4 days to find out the gender. (though I'm hoping for a technician who sneakily will show me anyways...I do hear that they do that from time to time)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, fingers crossed for a great scan! And I've also heard that most of the time the placenta moves up. Mine is also low but doctor said they don't even think about it unless its still low at 20+ weeks. And even then it could move. Also the main thing if it stays low is a c-section would be scheduled. 

Starry- yay for hearing the best sound in the world (well I guess before you hear them cry for the first time). Hoping you get a sneaky technician ;)


----------



## Darlin65

yeah the csection is the issue. Plans were to vbac and if I get a csection I won't be able to really care for my toddler and will need 24/7 help for the 1st 2wks at least :(


----------



## nats77

Darlin65 said:


> Am I the furthest along of everyone on here? I always feel like I am so far ahead of everyone :dohh:

I'm not far behind you, only a couple days I think ;) 



Darlin65 said:


> I have an exciting announcement ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have been given ownership of this thread which means we can update the official edd's & genders! :happydance::happydance:

My updated edd is May 3rd, hopefully be finding out pink or blue at scan on tues!! I'm thinking perhaps pink :)) xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, for sure... I'd like to avoid the c-section as well. My doctor was trying to let me know that the placenta low would harm the baby :) but for to be avoided if possible :)


----------



## Darlin65

Nats I updated you :)

I know it's all so stressful. I'm excited for his birth and him to be here but Idk how he's going to get here and there are just so many reasons I dread another cs. 

If anybody needs updates I may not be quite as quick to get to them this weekend because my week is basically just starting today :haha: This is my last weekend to finish Christmas things, DS needs a haircut and to see Santa and I have a bunch of orders to do for my dessert business. Busy busy over here! I promise I will get to them as soon as I can tho so just post them as usual and I will catch up when a get a minute :D


----------



## Darlin65

So super duper excited! Might be getting a new lens for my camera and/or a new camera too! I dabble in photography and told DH I'd really love to be able to take professional quality pictures of Avery and Logan. I have a fancy camera now but it's pretty outdated and has the crappy factory lens. The flash isn't the quality I'd like either. I've got a few bog orders coming in from my dessert business as I mentioned before and I told him I'd give him that money to purchase it as my Christmas present. I really hope I get it! :happydance: there's some pretty good deals going on right now too!


----------



## Starry Night

That would be a wonderful Christmas present! And don't worry about the updates. Christmas is a busy time for all of us. I'm going to have ALL the inlaws over for the holidays. Yippee......  It's not too bad though as they keep telling me to not worry about the food as they'll be bringing loads. My MiL is bringing a turkey. But I find being around them kind of stressful and I'm so hormonal so I'm stressing over whether or not I'll be nice! LOL They all mean well so I feel terribly that I find them so annoying. DH knows how I feel and keeps telling me it will be OK. And I am learning to let the silly things slide off a bit more. I used to take it all so personally. But it's still not a natural instinct so it's tiring. Dh just goes on his laptop the whole time and goes "uh huh, uh huh". LOL They all leave the day before the scan so I don't have to worry about them wanting to tag along.


----------



## Sunnyleah

It is super busy! We are hosting my Dads family Christmas tomorrow. About 50 people,, cousins, aunts, uncles, etc. it's potluck but were doing the turkey, stuffing, gravy, etc. there's so much to get ready. We raced to get the nursery organized so there's a place for the kids to play. Can't wait till its over!!! I live seeing everyone but its so much work!!!!

Then it's pretty mellow for us as DH is Jewish. We celebrated Hannuka with them a couple of weeks ago. Just my parents house on the 25 for dinner :)

A new camera would be wonderful! I've also dabbled in photography.... Love it :)


----------



## Starry Night

I still think there should be some rule that states the pregnant lady shouldn't have to host the family reunion. She can do it next year. Even though I'm really not going to have to cook anything, I do need to help with some things and I'm trying to get desserts ready. I have zero motivation though so we'll see what I actually get done! I've done 3 batches of cookies and want to do at least 2 more. Maybe 3 as my mom said to make brownie cookies. Just make brownies but then cut them into cookie shapes. That will take about 45 minutes including prep and baking. I have big plans to make some coffee cake (I have a really good recipe), some pound cake and some red velvet cake but I know that those aren't happening. MiL will probably bring a trunk full of cookies and treats. She always does.

I still have to do Christmas shopping and try to get some cleaning done. Yet I really could sleep all day. I'm so, so tired all the time.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I would love to sleep all day :haha: Those 1hr naps when DS naps just aren't enough :dohh:

We aren't hosting anything just a lot of running around. The 21st we have to drive up to the inlaws to celebrate their family Christmas with all of DH's siblings and their kids. Then Christmas eve is at my dad's like always. We do Christmas morning as a little family at our house and then off to mom's for Christmas night/dinner. Plus on the 17th is my mw appt and then 26th my scan.

My weekend just got a bit crazier. DH has an interview tomorrow night. I guess the way this guy does interviews is not typical. He has you go out for a beer in a more relaxing environment so tomorrow night (after he's been at work doing overtime) he's going out to meet with this guy. I guess one of the people he works with has 2 jobs and does this as their primary job and got him the interview. Idk. He described it to me and it sounds awfully far fetched and a little too good to be true but he is excited. Something just seems awfully fishy about it all. So I won't get as much help tomorrow as I thought with LO to do what i need to do and we have to put off his haircut and Santa until Sunday :(


----------



## SweetV

Can you update mine please?

EDD May 1st
Team Blue


----------



## Sunnyleah

We debated hosting this year or next year with a 6 month old and I chose this year. I still have some cleaning and laundry to do. Mostly our bedroom since no one has seen our house yet they will want a tour :/ and our aquarium needs a cleaning. My parents are coming around noon to help :). Otherwise I've got done the dessert I had to do and so on :). It will be a very long day though as people often stay till midnight or later. But I can sleep all day Sunday!!!! 

Work is long being 8-6 :/ but DH has been amazing at getting dinner ready, etc.... Helps a lot!!


----------



## Darlin65

You're updated SweetV ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - glad you're getting some help! And at least they're not overnight guests.

afm - pregnancy insomnia strikes again! Up since 5 this morning. Urgh!


----------



## Sunnyleah

It hit me hard last night too. Figures :/. Bed at 10. Asleep at 11:30. Awake at 1:00-3:00 ish. Wide awake at 7:30. Gonna be a LONG day.


----------



## SweetV

I loathe insomnia! 

I've been struggling with the results of my 20 week scan. I have fibroids which explains the massive waves of pain and bleeding I've been having (almost a relief compared to what was going through my head!). Also an amniotic band was found. My midwife at least played it off as though it wasn't a big thing but dr. google of course suggested otherwise. On the plus side I get at least 3 more us's.


----------



## Darlin65

I am in excruciating pain! :cry: :brat:

I have nerve damage from my spinal with DS and it acts up occasionally. It is on my right side down my right leg. It's one of the worst pains I've ever had :( I hope it goes away but normally lasts through the night and ruins any possibility of sleep.


----------



## SweetV

Darlin65 said:


> I am in excruciating pain! :cry: :brat:
> 
> I have nerve damage from my spinal with DS and it acts up occasionally. It is on my right side down my right leg. It's one of the worst pains I've ever had :( I hope it goes away but normally lasts through the night and ruins any possibility of sleep.

That sounds horrifying! I keep waking up with charlie horses and I thought that was bad! I can't even begin to imagine what that is like.


----------



## Darlin65

Yes, imagine like the worst charlie horse possible that is constant and I would say that's pretty close to how it feels :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sweetv- sorry your scan wasn't ideal. Fingers crossed the issues resolve easily and yay for extra scans :)

Darlin- how horrible!! Hope it lets up soon so you can get some sleep!

AFM- Christmas party with 40+ people was great! No problems :) everyone had fun! Bonus, my parents stayed to help clean up and tomorrow I just have to empty the dishwasher and vacuum!! Sweet :). I've been having sciatica issues lately. Bad today (I think I over did it, cleaning until people arrived, then on my feet until around 10 pm.). Hoping it lets up soon.


----------



## Darlin65

My leg is doing so much better thank goodness!

Glad it all went well Sunny! Sciatica is no fun :nope: I get it on my left side.

I just finished this little snuggle sack thing for Avery. It's like a swaddler. It was my 1st ever zipper too but it's so stinking cute! :D :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (4).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









photo 2 (4).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- mine is on the left too :/. Glad your leg is much better today! And what an adorable sac :). So cute. I've done the odd zipper. Mostly for pillow covers :) tricky business :)

AFM slept amazing last night! I sure needed that!!! Passed out quick and slept till after 9! Almost 10 hours, crazy!!! Woke up around 5:30 when DH got up, and again around 7:30 but quickly fell back to sleep :)


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - that is such a cute snuggle sack! I really love the colours and pattern.

sunny - yay for the good night's sleep!

afm - I have an appointment tomorrow and the nerves are really picking up again. I keep dreaming I am about to lose the baby. When will the nightmares and paranoia cease? I wish I could just enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## schultzie18

Starry I am the same way! I just want this baby so bad!


----------



## SweetV

Darlin and Sunny, sorry to hear you are in pain! And Darlin that is adorable!

Starry- does it ever get better smh&#8230;. I used to think when I was pregnant with DS that after the pregnancy the bad dreams would go away as I would know he was fine. Then he was born and they continued&#8230; SIDS, kidnapping etc&#8230; some nights I prefer the insomnia. I hope yours stop! Best of luck for your appt!


----------



## Darlin65

Unfortunately I think we will always have bad dreams :( It's the curse of being a mom. I have them all the time when not pg abou DS once he was here. Good Luck at the appt Starry!


----------



## Sunnyleah

So true about the worry and dreams. :/

AFM we posted on Facebook tonight. Makes it kinda scary that everyone knows now. Crazy!


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh, I know. I handed out Christmas cards yesterday and they're all signed with the inclusion of "and May Baby". Everyone knows I'm pregnant already but the "and May Baby" makes it all so official. It doesn't help that, last year, I ordered my cards early and ended up having to spend an afternoon blotting out the "and May Baby". :( One of my angels was due end of May 2013. My new due date is only a few days (plus a year) behind the previous one. I even got my bfps pretty much exactly a year apart.

I'm really freaking out about my appointment. I felt some more flutters and pops last night but overall the baby has been very quiet the past few days which surprised me as 4 days ago I felt my first real kicks (only had flutters and pops the past few weeks). I thought these real kicks were a sign that I'd be feeling more movement now. Nope.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I am still not feeling what I would consider regular movements. I feel him pretty good when I do but not everyday. By this time I was feeling regular movement with Logan. Please don't count on things like this to know baby is okay :hugs: I'm sure LO is just fine swimming away :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

In the same. It's now obvious when its baby movement but still not consistent. Most days.


----------



## Starry Night

In my head I know this but the worry persists. It doesn't help I have an anxiety disorder. I know I'm going to drive my OB batty by the end of all this. ha ha


----------



## Darlin65

Idk... If I were an OB I would prefer the patient who is constantly worried than the one who won't properly take care of herself ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Agreed.... They are there for our needs.... And if that includes asking a gall zillion questions then so be it :)


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies. How are you all? It's been a while since I been on so I wanted to check up in everyone. I'm hanging in there I'm 16.5 weeks today 2 weeks until my anatomy scan! I also have a consultation. Baby is measuring bigger I'm showing more. Hope everyone is doping well!


----------



## Starry Night

FeLynn - good to hear from you. I've been wondering how you've been doing. Glad to hear things are going well. Good luck with your scan in two weeks!

afm - appointment went well. I love hearing that heart beat! Also did the blood screening for spina bifida and downs syndrome but not really worried about that.


----------



## Darlin65

Glad the appt went well Starry


----------



## MrsGax

Hello everyone! Glad all of your appointments have gone well. I just had my anatomy ultrasound and everything looked great! Baby was laying in some crazy positions thought and it was hard to get some shots. 

Starry, I know what you mean... I have an anxiety disorder as well, and I hate it. I worry about EVERYTHING. My crazy mind makes me think the worse in all cases. I HATE IT. 

Speaking of, my anxiety gets way worse at night. Like makes my heart pound for hours. So annoying. Hope everyone has a great night!

:hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

MrsGax do you know your LO's gender?


----------



## Starry Night

My OB said I could decide whether or not I wanted to take meds for my anxiety but right now it isn't hampering my ability to function or care for my son so I'll forgo for the time being. Last night I didn't get any nightmares about the baby but I did have other sorts of nightmares. Pregnancy does crazy things to our dreams! Now that I'm awake I know the dream is stupid and would never happen, but I'm upset enough that I can't get back to sleep. And now I"m hungry. lol But yesterday was such a calorie fest that I have to be good today.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> MrsGax do you know your LO's gender?

He is a boy :) So very happy!



Starry Night said:


> My OB said I could decide whether or not I wanted to take meds for my anxiety but right now it isn't hampering my ability to function or care for my son so I'll forgo for the time being. Last night I didn't get any nightmares about the baby but I did have other sorts of nightmares. Pregnancy does crazy things to our dreams! Now that I'm awake I know the dream is stupid and would never happen, but I'm upset enough that I can't get back to sleep. And now I"m hungry. lol But yesterday was such a calorie fest that I have to be good today.

That is what mine said as well. I am not taking it either... I am just trying to keep calm in my mind... and it helps... SOMETIMES. Sorry you still have nightmares :( that sucks. I have not been dreaming. I have to be good as well! I have been eating way too much junk.


----------



## MonyMony

Good to hear Mrs. Gax!

I have issues with anxiety too, but it has been oddly manageable this pg. Maybe the only thing that hasn't flared up. Go figure. 

Can I complain? Pregnancy colds are the worst....sniffle.


----------



## Darlin65

I was told they couldn't give me anything for my anxiety just depression meds :(


----------



## Darlin65

MrsGax I went to update your gender end realized we don't have your edd either :dohh: Just let me know what it is and I will update it :D


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been having lots of crazy dreams... They can be quite intense. And I hear you about waking up hungry. Lol. I think I'm tired enough these days that I tend to get back to sleep. Ugh... I need a break! Work has been insane plus the holidays, etc... Too much... I'm fried,,,, every morning I wake up wishing it was the weekend and I could go back to sleep... Then when it's not, I just try to make it through the day until I can go back to bed :/. 

Waiting for the holidays to be over so I can get back to quiet evenings at home with no extra "stuff" to do..... 

2 week count down is on until our anatomy scan!!


----------



## schultzie18

Tomorrow is the big day!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Yay Schultzie! Good Luck! Gender scan right? What are you hoping for?


----------



## schultzie18

Yeah gender/anatomy. I don't care really this is our first and I would love to have one of each.


----------



## nats77

Hey everyone,
Glad to read everyone's scans/appointments are going well!:)
I had mine today and everything was just perfect!! We're soooooo happy also we now know we're having a girl!!!!!! 

I also have an anxiety issue! :( has been really bad this pregnancy but is getting better the further along I go. I'm starting cbt for mine, will let u know how it goes xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats on team pink and a great scan!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Yay Nats! :bunny:


----------



## Darlin65

You are our 1st girl so far :D


----------



## nats77

Thanks for updating darlin, just love seeing my due date with a pink stork!! It's all suddenly become very real! I even bought some clothes today!!
Just feel so happy!!! Xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, nats!!!

Good luck with your scan, schultzie!!!


----------



## MrsGax

MonyMony said:


> Good to hear Mrs. Gax!
> 
> I have issues with anxiety too, but it has been oddly manageable this pg. Maybe the only thing that hasn't flared up. Go figure.
> 
> Can I complain? Pregnancy colds are the worst....sniffle.

So awesome that your anxiety has not flared up... mine has gotten almost out of control. It really makes me feel bad and bat shit crazy :cry:



Darlin65 said:


> I was told they couldn't give me anything for my anxiety just depression meds :(

They told me that I could take ativan. I do not want to, so I refused, but I def could have used it a couple of times so far! 

And my EDD is May 17th :) 



nats77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Glad to read everyone's scans/appointments are going well!:)
> I had mine today and everything was just perfect!! We're soooooo happy also we now know we're having a girl!!!!!!
> 
> I also have an anxiety issue! :( has been really bad this pregnancy but is getting better the further along I go. I'm starting cbt for mine, will let u know how it goes xxx


Congrats on your girl! So awesome! I think I need to start cbt as well! I am supposed to go see a counselor at my OB's... I will let you know how that goes as well!


----------



## MrsGax

What has your discharge been like in 2nd trimester? Just asking cause mine changes all the time and of course, want to make sure it is normal! Dr said it is all normal, but I think she just thinks I am crazy with all my fears. Some days the discharge is nothing, next day it is the creamy kind, then throw in some egg white CM like I am ovulating, and then back to just watery, creamy or nothing. I currently wear panty liners all the time. Does water intake increase CM? Also, how much water are we supposed to drink? I try to drink like 4+ water bottles per day... so far so good? But is that enough? 

Also, how do you combat constipation? My coffee drinking is not working as well as it used to... a friend said to take the fiber gummy bears from Target. Dr said I could take colace. What do you do to stay regular? 

I love this group and how nothing is TMI for us lol. Friends in everyday life would look at me like :wacko:


----------



## MonyMony

MrsGax, I really haven't paid too much attention--as long as it's not pink or brown! Must be fairly normal. 

My constipation has finally gotten better in the last couple of weeks, though I do have hemorrhoids. What helps me the most is avoiding anything not made with whole grains. It's really hard and sometimes I have to cheat with plain pasta or a dessert but only one processed/refined grain product a day is my limit. Also, I crave fruit, and that has helped a lot. So far have managed to avoid taking Colace, though dr said it's safe and so is Miralax. Your water consumption sounds fine, so it may be other changes to diet would help most.

I know in my pre-pg life, exercise helped with constipation, but I've developed varicose veins this time around and that just isn't going to happen other than walking to improve circulation. My legs now ache all the time, even a bit when wearing the compression hose.


----------



## Starry Night

In first tri I was only going once every 2 or 3 days (yeah, I know) so I was drinking prune juice. That seemed to help. 

And I am getting loads of discharge too. It's all part of the gig. I remember getting all sorts of kinds of discharge with my son.


----------



## schultzie18

So the ultrasound went great! Everything looked great! The baby was moving all around! We found out we are team... pink!!! Now just to keep it a secret until my shower. Lol.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schultzie- congrats on a great scan! And congratulations on being team pink :). That's two precious girls, and a few rugged boys?? My mom thinks we're having a girl... Hopefully we will know in 2 weeks! Late scan as with the holidays it was hard to get an appointment. 

As for discharge mine varies from creamy to thicker... Really annoying. Lol. And I do believe that water intake affects cm. 4 bottles sounds pretty good... As for the constipation, I'm the same... Lucky if I go every other day.... Although not as uncomfortable as first trimester. I'm eating more fruit when it bothers me, but lately with the holidays, I'm eating pretty badly. Lol. Although still haven't manage to gain any weight... Holding at 3lbs more than my lowest point pre-pregnancy.....


----------



## Darlin65

Schultzie congrats! You've been updates ;)

Ok, so I know this really isn't the place but I need a little rant :(

I cannot stand 1st time moms trying to tell me how to do things and what products I need to buy etc. I've already done this and know what works for me as a mom. I know some of you may not understand because this is your first and I'm sorry if I offend but it's driving me batty! :wacko:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I agree with you... I'm a first time mom so I'm asking people for advice but I also plan on making decisions based on what works for our family. I like to hear people's feedback but only when I ask for it. I can't imagine how frustrating it is.... I sometimes get this as a teacher. I've been teaching for 10 years and I hate when fresh out of school teachers try to tell me how to do something. I wanna shout 'you think I've never dealt with this in 10 years??!!'

Any who... Lol.


----------



## MrsGax

MonyMony said:


> MrsGax, I really haven't paid too much attention--as long as it's not pink or brown! Must be fairly normal.
> 
> My constipation has finally gotten better in the last couple of weeks, though I do have hemorrhoids. What helps me the most is avoiding anything not made with whole grains. It's really hard and sometimes I have to cheat with plain pasta or a dessert but only one processed/refined grain product a day is my limit. Also, I crave fruit, and that has helped a lot. So far have managed to avoid taking Colace, though dr said it's safe and so is Miralax. Your water consumption sounds fine, so it may be other changes to diet would help most.
> 
> I know in my pre-pg life, exercise helped with constipation, but I've developed varicose veins this time around and that just isn't going to happen other than walking to improve circulation. My legs now ache all the time, even a bit when wearing the compression hose.

Haha.. I need to be the same way! As long as its not pink or brown, all good lol. 

I think that diet is a big factor in my issues. I eat a lot of crap! Especially right now with the holidays. 

So sorry you have varicose veins, I have heard they ache really bad. My vagina aches sometimes and my friend said it could be varicose veins in there... I was like really?!? But has not been confirmed and comes and goes so I do not think that could be it. I think compression stockings are great, I need to get some for next term when I am back in the hospital for clinical. 



Starry Night said:


> In first tri I was only going once every 2 or 3 days (yeah, I know) so I was drinking prune juice. That seemed to help.
> 
> And I am getting loads of discharge too. It's all part of the gig. I remember getting all sorts of kinds of discharge with my son.

I have never had prune juice! I will have to try it. 

The discharge is no bueno, but I guess it is normal lol. As long as it is just harmless pregnancy discharge, I embrace it :) 



schultzie18 said:


> So the ultrasound went great! Everything looked great! The baby was moving all around! We found out we are team... pink!!! Now just to keep it a secret until my shower. Lol.

Congratulations!!! When is your shower??



Sunnyleah said:


> Schultzie- congrats on a great scan! And congratulations on being team pink :). That's two precious girls, and a few rugged boys?? My mom thinks we're having a girl... Hopefully we will know in 2 weeks! Late scan as with the holidays it was hard to get an appointment.
> 
> As for discharge mine varies from creamy to thicker... Really annoying. Lol. And I do believe that water intake affects cm. 4 bottles sounds pretty good... As for the constipation, I'm the same... Lucky if I go every other day.... Although not as uncomfortable as first trimester. I'm eating more fruit when it bothers me, but lately with the holidays, I'm eating pretty badly. Lol. Although still haven't manage to gain any weight... Holding at 3lbs more than my lowest point pre-pregnancy.....

Yay! Can't wait to find out what you are having :) 

Yea mine varies as well! Some days it is watery, but today, it is thicker. Like globs... some a little stretchy like mucus, but nothing big or that I would be worried about... surprisingly knowing me haha. I feel you on the eating badly! That is my life story now lol. I have gained 3 lbs so far, I thought it was 5, but I was wrong lol. It is cause of the weight loss in first tri, it took me forever to gain anything back. It is not bad if we have not gained much yet, right? 



Darlin65 said:


> Schultzie congrats! You've been updates ;)
> 
> Ok, so I know this really isn't the place but I need a little rant :(
> 
> I cannot stand 1st time moms trying to tell me how to do things and what products I need to buy etc. I've already done this and know what works for me as a mom. I know some of you may not understand because this is your first and I'm sorry if I offend but it's driving me batty! :wacko:

Not offended at all! I am a first time mom and although I really appreciate hearing advice, I know I will do things the way it works for us as well. Some people are so pushy with what they say. Like you NEED THIS, or the best... SAVE YOUR MONEY, do not register for baby shower, babies need nothing, etc. Look, I understand that he will probably not use every single thing we get and that I will look back and be like "yea, probably did not need that... etc", but this is our first son and we are VERY excited for him after what we have gone through, so yes... I am going to go all out for him! I am so excited for his arrival. The feeding/bottle feeding/breast tips are all coming in already too... which is cool, but some people just have a lot of nerve. You do what works for you girl! Tell everyone else to kick rocks, this is not your first rodeo. :hugs:


Does anyone take a magnesium supplement? Just curious! Read they are good to help prevent Pre E, but have not researched it much.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mrs.Gax.... I didn't loose any in first trimester so I've only gained 3lbs. Lol. It worries me sometimes but DH days if baby is growing (by evidence of my belly) and I'm not loosing the not to worry. Our next OB visit is jan 7. Ill see if I gain any in the 4 weeks. Maybe ask about it.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - I'd hate to have first time moms tell me how to do things too! Especially if they're still pregnant and haven't actually HAD the baby yet. :wacko: Babies don't read textbooks or follow philosophies and we're all just trying our best to figure things out. Not sure why people get all up in arms on how they do things. :shrug: I ended up not reading a lot of parenting books or magazines and just make things up on the fly. If I have questions regarding health or safety I ask my son's doctor. 

And regarding baby registries: register for whatever you want! If people don't want to buy those things then they won't. Simple as that! LOL And some things are not necessary but if you have them they are helpful. My mom had bought us a bottle sterilizer. It's not necessary but man, oh, man, did it ever make bottle preparation SO MUCH easier and faster! :thumbup:

I haven't weighed myself in a week or so but last I checked I had gained 13 pounds already. 10 of those from the first trimester! :dohh: But that was from snacking constantly to keep m/s at bay. So at least now I know my weight gain has slowed. I'm sure if it was too much the doctor would have said something by now. The holidays are probably going to make my weight jump quite a bit by my next appointment though. :blush:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry. That's how we feel about the registry. Items that friends have commented are 'nice to have' are great for a registry. We may not spend the money on it but if someone else wants to then great!!


----------



## schultzie18

My shower is at the end of March. Do you guys that are already mom's have any suggestions for what to put on my registry?


----------



## Darlin65

I missed a lot today :shock: lol

Put anything and everything you want on your registry! Even the jumbo packs of diapers. Yes, people know to get them for you but you will want all you can get :haha: They're exchangeable too if they don't buy the right brand or you need more or less of a diff size. It was my favorite gift. It freed up money later after LO was here if there was something we needed we didn't realize we needed. I just exchange a larger size box of diapers and get what I needed :haha: 

I had my 20wk appt today. Measuring 21wks so right on time :happydance: Up to 168lbs :( 172 was be pre preg weight. I have to do the glucose test at my next appt :brat: I got the lemon lime this time. I had the orange with DS.

I guess I don't mind the advice but when they push it it drives me nutty. Like tell me and drop it don't be pushy. And yes it drives me insane when it's someone who hasn't even had their baby and they're trying to tell me how it is with DS! :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

They gave you the drink already? The lemon lime sounds gross. I actually like the orange stuff. I had it for DS and when I went for m/c testing over the summer. Good luck with the testing.

schultzie - register for whatever you want. :) Diapers, wipes and travel change pad are good ideas. Sheets and towels and washclothes....bibs....that sort of thing. If you know you're going to a large shower where there will probably be group gifts don't be afraid to register for big items too. My mom got me to register for things like exesaucer, bathtub, humidifier, bounce seats and even a gliding rocking chair with ottoman and I actually got them!! I even got the mattress for the crib. :) I was beyond shocked and touched. People are going to be getting things like clothes and blankets so don't really need to register for those unless you have something specific in mind or simply to let them know you still need them.

Oh! A baby 'safety' kit is handy. I forget exactly what it's called but I got a little kit that comes with a nail-clipper designed for tiny finger nails, emery boards, thermometre, medecine spoon, eye dropper, toothbrush, hair brush, and comb and one of those little nose suckie things (very useful when JR. has a cold). It really comes in handy.


----------



## MonyMony

Diaper genie and the genie refills! Also, a swing. Both my kids loved it, just fell right asleep and I could put it anywhere. Also...links. These are plastic clips that can link together and you can clip them anywhere--the stroller, a bouncy seat, the crib, and the other end is attached to baby's toys. Not necessary, but nice: the play pen/bassinet combo.


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah she said they do it 24-28wks. I will be 24wks at my next appt so she told me I could pick which time I do it. I decided to get it over with. They send it home with you now so you have it to drink before the appt. The orange made me oh so sick. I got horrible diarrhea :blush: idk if the lemon lime will be any different.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm due for he glucose testing early February I think. Not looking forward to it. Guess ill find out exactly when at my appointment on the 7th. :/

As for the registry. Absolutely put everything. My parents would like to spoil their first grandchild and people will often go in together for larger gifts. We've got our cars eat, bottles, etc. everything. Some stores also offer a discount if you purchase things off your registry after baby arrives. It's also a great way to keep track of what you have/need :)


----------



## Starry Night

All this talk of showers is making me wish I was having one but I'm not on my first so no more showers for me. I have pretty much everything anyways. I just want to get a new mattress pad and maybe some new sheets as DS' are getting rather gross. Same for wash clothes and bibs. But those aren't big purchases. The big purchases will be for DS' new room. I think we're getting money for Christmas from DH's parents so we're going to be using the money for that.

These days I'm starting to forget I'm pregnant. I still get some sickness but it's not too bad but the baby has been so quiet the past week or so that unless I bump my belly into something I can distract myself to the point where I forget I have a baby in there. It's strange.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, I've felt that way the past couple of weeks.... Then I pause I wait to feel baby move and am reassured that it's in there!! Lol. Or bump my belly... Mostly on the counter at work :). 

We think we might also be getting some money for Christmas so that will also go towards things we need... With a niece and two nephews we won't need to buy any clothes, or random items (like bouncy chairs) as we've already been told that were in line to receive these... But we still WANT to make some purchases ourselves :)


----------



## Darlin65

We are getting a $100 from inlaws for the double stroller and then DH has been working overtime for other things. I can't believe all the things we need and it's another boy! :dohh: His parent's are taking DS next weekend and we are getting a date night and baby shopping spree (mini one :haha:)

Part of me keeps wishing we would go in on the 26th and our 'he' will be a 'she' :blush: I know that's not going to happen but a girl can dream right? :haha: I almost want to say "well what do you think it is?" when the tech asks if we know what we are having :haha:

I'd prob have a mini shower if it were a girl because our families have been dying for another girl among all the testosterone :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm sure going from one to two has its own needs :)

Is feel the same if our second was the same gender. A mom that I work with was told another boy at her 20 week. She felt the tech was uncertain even though they wrote down boy. So she went for a 3D scan at 26 weeks and GIRL!! So you never know!! She's due in January. Ill let you know which tech was right. Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I guess umbilical chords get in the way. I was supposed to be a c-section so my mom had a scan a few days before I was born and was told I'd be a boy. Whoops. My mom said she was always wondering what the nurse was looking at. I have a friend who was told girl and ended up with a boy.

I'm hoping our scan gets a very clear potty shot so we don't have to guess so much.

I'm starting to get boy vibes whereas I used to feel girl. Now I don't know what to think! It's going to be a long 2 weeks. Though it could be 4 weeks if the technician won't tell us during the scan.


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny his little parts just look funny to me. So much different than my DS :dohh: I've seen some girl shots that were in "nub transition" that looked exactly like the picture we have. DH reassures me I'm crazy and he's all boy. Idk. I know in my heart it's a boy but my mind keeps hoping it's a girl :wacko:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been feeling girl and my mom thinks girl. But I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## lune_miel

*It's a boy!* Put me down for team :blue:

Wow it's starting to feel real now. We're all reaching our halfway point! I've wrapped a blue stocking and a blue onesie for the grandparents and cousins to open on Christmas Eve! So hard to wait!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats Lune on team blue! How exciting..... What a sweet way to share the news :)

We plan on having a family dinner in January. We will make cake pops and colour the inside either pink or blue to share the news with our families :). Hoping baby cooperates. Otherwise we plan on a 3D scan in February to confirm, or find out if baby doesn't cooperate.


----------



## MonyMony

lune_miel said:


> *It's a boy!* Put me down for team :blue:

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Darlin65

Congrats on your boy :D Looks like the little boys are dominating this thread :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

well maybe not. We are tied 2 boys and 2 girls. Idk why I thought there were more boys :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I thought there were more boys too ? Weird!! Yay for tied! I work in childcare and we are currently dominated with boys! My class of 14 has 3 girls... The toddler class of 15 has 4 girls. It's crazy!


----------



## Starry Night

lune - congrats on joining Team Blue!

We don't have a special gender reveal planned. I'll probably just call up my parents and say, "Hey, it's a girl" or "It's a boy!" or "Baby crossed it's legs!" I might even text them while they're still at work. LOL

Ladies, Christmas is on Wednesday. How on earth did that happen??? You know, for someone who had the trees and lights up in November, I feel so utterly unprepared. I didn't mail out christmas cards until yesterday! Yeesh. I hope no one feels offended.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Christmas did come fast... I'm also unprepared! Lol


----------



## MrsGax

Where do you guys recommend registering at? I have started a little registry on Babies R Us and Amazon (LOVE amazon lol)... but I am wondering if I should do somewhere else instead of Amazon? I heard Targets return policy sucks?

I cannot believe Christmas is in a few days! Insane. I am unprepared as well. I have to go get a few more gifts on Monday... Yikes. I have never been super into the holidays... my parents are divorced and it has always been a split thing, so that sucked. Then throw in my in laws and we have 3 different places to be 2 hours from each other on christmas. This is our LAST year doing that. Everyone can come to us next time as I think next year I will be more into it with the baby. I cannot wait until he is old enough to know about Christmas :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

My husband is Jewish so we see his family for Hannukah then just my patents on Christmas. They've agreed that once baby is here they will come to us :). I can't imagine running all over :/

As for registering were at babies r us and snuggle bugz. The latter has higher end stuff more organic, etc. I'm keeping it to the two. Anything we want that's not available at either (like the foam bathtub insert) we will purchase ourselves :)


----------



## Starry Night

In my old hometown we only had Babies R Us to register. None of the other department stores had registries which was annoying. Unless SEARS did and I just didn't know about it. I got a lot of stuff off of the registry too which was fine (ie. clothes, books, toys, etc). I also got lots of homemade blankets which was terrific as the store bought stuff is no where near as nice, IMO. People get you what they want. 

In my new hometown there is absolutely nowhere to register so whoever is in charge of the shower asks the mom-to-be for a list of things she needs and buys the group gift based off of that while everyone else just gets what they think would be nice for the mom to have.


----------



## schultzie18

Do you think it's OK to just register on Amazon?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Both of our registries are online. People can see what we've registered for and choose where to buy. Or order online. Either way I like when people have a registry as I can see their tastes and what they need :)


----------



## Starry Night

I don't see why not. :shrug: If people don't feel like paying for shipping charges they could always go out to the store and pick it up directly. At least they'll know what you want. Also, those who live far away won't have to worry about wrapping and shipping the gifts on their own and you'll get them delivered to your door (stores with registries will ship items between stores but then you have to go out and pick them up). And I love getting packages at the door! :thumbup:


----------



## FeLynn

so I was in the ER Yesterday, had bleeding but wasn't aware bc I was at my sons school all day so when I went pee I see my undies had blood in them not spots but the whole middle of the underwear but no other bleeding. I phoned my drs office bc I was having sharp pains that hurt so bad that I stopped in my tracks it was only concerning bc it was 3 days in a row. Normally when I have sharp pains they come and go and arent days in a row. I was told to go in baby is doing fine. measuring a week and a day ahead of lmp. Hr 141 dead twin is still in there floating around the gestational sac nor the baby has gotten smaller since the baby died at 9.3 weeks. 

I am wondering something. I have heard of women not being able to carrying a certain sex boys. This seems odd bc I wouldn't see why I couldnt carry females but I know for sure one of four of my losses was a girl I had feelings maybe my others were girls is that possible? I have 3 boys and found out this baby is in deed a boy what if the twin is a female I really want answers for my losses but its seems odd for a female to have issues carrying female fetus. But I have no issues all my blood work has come back okay my baby girl came back normal. Its just so hard when you don't have answers!


----------



## Starry Night

I've never heard anything official though I've had a nurse suggest it to me once when I was losing my son's twin. Also, when I was in the ER for one of my many hospital visits with his pregnancy I met a woman who told me she figured she couldn't carry girls as she had had 6 miscarriages but four healthy boys. Nothing scientific though. Sometimes I wonder if I can't carry girls but I never found out the sex of any of my losses.

I'm sorry you had another scare. Did the doctors give you any idea what might have caused it? Maybe your body trying to deal with the dead twin?


----------



## schultzie18

It's been awhile but when I took my developmental biology class there are reasons why you can only carry one sex or the other. It depends on X gene.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry you had such a scare. Curious that the twin hasn't changed. I suppose as long as the remaining baby is healthy why worry about it. I'm with starry though, wonder if your body is confused about what to do with the twin??

I've also heard about gender issues and carrying to term. I feel that this baby is the opposite of our miscarriage although I don't know the gender of either. It's just a very different pregnancy. Although I was also on progesterone this time and not last so who knows what happened. Hang in there!! My thoughts are with you and your surviving twin.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ok ladies, so something I've been thinking about is cloth diapering....

Anyone have any experience with it? Tips. Recommendations?

So far I'm thinking bummis all in ones and some pocket diapers.... With the paper like liners (flush able for solid waste, helps with clean up and helps prevent staining).... In general id like to cloth diaper for the money saving and environment reasons but don't want too much trouble... I plan on staying home with our LO and taking care of a couple of others after my one year mat leave....

I would keep disposables on hand for illness, travelling, sitters, etc, but for me at home I would use the cloth. 

I've watched a few videos and heard that it's best to have 6 of each of a few types of diapers and you can add ones that work well for you, your baby, and your lifestyle....

Anyone have recommendations? 

Either way, I plan on cloth wipes while at home, but it makes sense to go cloth diapers too while at home....


----------



## FeLynn

Starry I had to leave the ER bc I had to pick up my kids from school so I left before results were back they did say baby looked good but dont know why I had the sharp pains and blood. My dr midwife was suppose to call me but never did so I have to wait until Monday.

I really just wonder why out of no where am I going through this! I have 3 healthy boys then my losses one which I know for fact is a girl I kind of hope baby a sticks around until delivery so I can see him or her and then have the baby tested. I know my surviving twin is a boy so it really makes me wonder!


----------



## Sunnyleah

FeLynn, that's tough, not knowing.... I hope it all works out.


----------



## lune_miel

*sunny *- I will be ftm and be a cloth diaperer. I only have knowledge from what I've been watching on youtube and cd threads. I think I will do prefolds and some newborn fitteds and then pockets and AIO's after that. I hate that here I only get 3 months at home :growlmad: If I were able to stay home I would try elimination communication and get them out of diapers! I'm reading a book about it - very ambitious idea to me.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh interesting. I should read up on that! I was thinking AIO but I read they take forever to dry and they are the most expensive to but. I'm now looking at the applecheeks pre folds as a kit to go from 7-35 lbs full time is $850. Less than a year of disposables. And they are high quality and should easily last 2-3 children. So basically 1/4 the cost if we have 2 children! The kit has enough diapers to wash every 3 days. Perfect!


----------



## schultzie18

Halfway today!! Now if the ms would leave I would be good.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Schultzie!!! That's crumby about MS.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on reaching halfway, schultzie! I'm sorry you're still having trouble with MS. :(

I'm still nauseous from time to time but it's not too bad. I haven't thrown up for several weeks now. Right now there is bit of a bug going around so it's hard to tell when my upset stomach is baby or if I am coming down with something. DS has been sick (on the mend now) and DH has been grumbling too. I haven't had other signs of illness and have avoided the other bugs that went through our house so I'm hoping to avoid this one too....especially at Christmas.


----------



## Darlin65

Schultzie I'm still dealing with ms here too :( I have to take my meds in the morning still.

IMHO about cloth diapering... From what I've seen and compared unless you really plan to commit 24/7 to it and continue it for multiple kids i does not save too much money. It seems like women who are not familiar with cloth diapering spend so much just trying to figure out which brand they prefer it ends up costing them just as much in the end. I think that if you are going to do it for other reasons it is wonderful! However, if it's just to save the money I'd just use reg disp diapers. We never went through the crazy amnts of diapers each day that they tell ftm. There are days where you will have more dirty diapers but there will be days you won't have that many either. We changed him every time he would go when he was little in the middle of the night but now we don't wake him to change him so we don't go through near as many. Only one or two at night and then the normal 5-6 during the day. We end up buying a box of diapers maybe 3 times a month? It's not that bad because we buy the store brand too. We get the overnight ones for all the time use and they seem to do better with leaks than any others. We used to be strictly pampers until about 12months. You just have to wait and see how things work for you ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin/ thanks for the input! We are mostly going it for cost but also I have ridiculous allergies to lots of synthetic products do that's another consideration as well as environmental. So far my research has shown that the first year is roughly the same cost but if you continue to use them after that its a big savings. Also if you use them for multiple children. I also plan on staying home with our LO so that is a huge factor. I would not even consider it working full time although I have many friends who did. I agree with the brand thing. You need to find what works for you without wasting money. We still have 5 months to decide :).


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - that's interesting about the costs. I'm too chicken to go cloth route so I've never properly looked into it but I have friends who will swear up and down that it's cheaper. The little I have looked I saw it was $60 if not more for a set of 4. I just couldn't stomach the start-up cost.

And yeah, there are days we don't go through that many diapers. But then there are other days that I simply call "Poop Days". Your imagination can fill in the rest. ;)

But we are starting potty training in the New Year so I am really hoping we won't have to buy two sets of diapers come spring! My niece and nephew have really, really resisited potty training and took years to come around so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## lune_miel

The book (Diaper Free) talks about how you can learn the signals when your baby has to go, and say cueing words. By teaching them to be aware, you can have them potty trained early. Everywhere else in the world has babies potty trained so early, but in North America it is profitable to train your baby to sit in their soiled diaper and ignore the fact that it's dirty into their toddler years. That's why when you go to potty train them by age 2 or 3 they can be resistant to unlearn it. Now, I have no experience, but I think it is worth learning the signals. The author is too crunchy natural for me, but I think the concept is great. I also want to learn baby sign language.


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah it's more of potty training the parent honestly. They're brain won't function that way until at least 18-20 months according to the pediatrician. If you're willing to take the time to rush to the toilet constantly to avoid using so many diapers it's worth it but the way their brain works they won't know how to hold it like they do when you potty train them. DH actually works with somebody who did this with their child. It seemed to work for them but wasn't the same as "true potty training".

How's everyone's Christmas plans going? I still have so much to do tonight :dohh: We have Christmas at my Dad's tomorrow so I have to rush and get it all done tonight too :wacko:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I work with preschool aged children and we hear the same thing. They can't physically hold it until about 20 months so anytime after that... And we do wait far too long to train! I've had 4 year olds still in diapers!!! OMG. 

The full start up cost for GOOD cloth diapers is close to $1000. But the average family spends $1200-1400 on diapers per year. So as long as you use the cloth longer than that it does end up cheaper. But you have to use them regularly or it's not worth it. (That $1000 includes flush able liners for poop & added laundry expenses).


----------



## Starry Night

All of my nieces and nephews (both sides of the family) were wearing diapers until their 4th year. But my DH's cousin said her son was trained within 2 or 3 weeks. I'm crossing my fingers that my son goes that route. We have had to fight him to get him to pass his other milestones so I'm nervous. But DH's cousin said their son was the same way but potty training was easy. I need one easy thing. lol We're still trying to convince him talking is better than babbling.

We got DS a potty for Christmas. Hoping he likes it!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, how old is DS?? We generally recommend to parents to go cold turkey with the potty training... Straight to underwear (let them pick some cool special ones) and just go! Lol. There are definite signs to look for before trying though...

Complaining when wet/soiled, curious about the toilet, dry often, etc...

Good luck!!


----------



## Darlin65

Logan is pretty good. I try not to push him. I've learned that if we wait for him to be ready and not push him he transitions really quickly and easily. I mean we try whatever we are trying to wean/train him on and then if he won't or gets upset we wait and try it again later but we don't push. It's how we weaned off his pacifier, into a crib and his own room and off of bottles (He still has water in one at night). I'm not sure how potty training will go but I want to try to not force him into anything and let him decide when he's ready so Idk when he will actually be trained. We will start trying in the spring probably.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Agree with Darlin.... We always suggest waiting until the child is ready... They will do the rest ;) some need a little push, but if you time things right, it should be fairly painless :)


----------



## Darlin65

So I totally want to shoot myself right about now. I decided to make pillowcases for the kids this year. Special fun personalized ones. Well I went to buy the stuff to make the boys cases (my nephew and little brother) and decided it was like the same price to just make fleece blankets. I found big bang theory fleece which is my nephew's absolute favorite! Omg is this the biggest pain in the ass! My sewing table is nowhere near big enough to do this and the fleece stretches and gets all wonky. Thank god I only had 2 to do and I'm over halfway done with the second one :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, I'm so bad for getting in way too deep. Lol. I had a friend had a baby a couple of months ago and decided I wanted to crochet an owl hat... Yeah, my experience is about 3 hours. Lol. I did it, but with lots of stress, ripping out and starting again, and late nights. Lol. DH always asks if I'm SURE I want to take on a project. I get so excited and have so many ideas.... Once we find out our baby's gender (hopefully a week tomorrow), it'll take all my will power to not start 10 different projects. 

Honestly though, those gifts are always the best :). I'm proud to say that owl hat is displayed in our friends nursery :)


----------



## Darlin65

I just finished. Each blanket took 2hrs each. I hope they like them. I've never really given anything like this. I've just recently gotten good enough at sewing to actually make things worth giving. SAH has given me the time to actually make more things so I can learn from my mistakes. I'm exhausted now and can't decide if I want to jump into DS's chrismas pj's, or if I should just wait until tomorrow. DH gets off work tomorrow at 10am and we don't have to be anywhere until 4pm. We did get cookies done! DS had a blast! I can't believe how good he did :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1526642_10200352504294740_611744411_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









1012839_10200352504334741_729233858_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









photo (7).jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunnyleah

The blankets look great! And the cookies yummy :)


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny, when is your scan? Mine is a week from Thursday. Sounds like we'll be having ours close together.

Darlin - those blankets look great! :) I wish I was crafty. Both my mom and MiL make blankets so I have waaaaay too many as it is, but I wish I could carry on the tradition. I can't make my hands do what I want them to do.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hey Starry- my scan is next Tuesday... New Year's Eve :). DH and I are super excited!!! We won't be telling family for another 2 weeks after that though...


QUESTION: has anyone had dental work while pregnant?? I'm having trouble with an old filling hurting and not sure the rules.


----------



## MrsGax

Love that everyone is all into the Christmas spirit!!! I watched The Polar Express last night and def got me into the spirit :) I cannot wait until next year Christmas with my boy. 

I do not know anything about cloth diapering. I used to use menstrual cups vs tampons (such a mess, so I stopped) so I just know that my want to be environmentally nice will not go very well. So I will use disposables. I am interested to see how your cloth diapering goes! maybe when I will be home more I could try them (next baby, of course). 

When you get Braxton Hicks, do you know it? Or can you get them without feeling uncomfortable or whatever people say they feel like? I went pee last night and sort of felt a little panicky in my chest and went to lay down and felt my uterus and it was HARD. Not hard like after orgasm, but still way harder than usual and not squishy. The hardness did NOT go away for a few minutes though... so I thought Braxton Hicks do not last that long? I would have never even known if I was not pressing on my uterus and poking to see if the hardness would go away. So then it didn't and I got all freaked out which did not help anything, so then I prayed and went to bed. And now it is soft... lol. So was that Braxton Hicks? Or would I know if it was? There is only 1 time that I was pretty positive I had one, it felt very uncomfortable to stand and my uterus was rock solid. It only lasted like 20 seconds and then never came back. Experienced mommas or new mommas that know what they feel like, explain them to me! Cause I do not know lol. :shrug:


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny- I was just at the dentist a couple of weeks ago. I had a gum infection and they gave me basically some strong listerine solution that got rid of it. If necessary you can have dental work. I have a few cavaties but because they are not causing me any pain he said to wait until baby was here. If it is causing you pain you can have dental work done. Try to avoid an xray if possible or be very well covered with the jackets and make sure they are brief and only for the targeted area ;)

MrsGax- I actually recently learned that our uterus will contract all the time we just don't know it (even when not pg) it's just because of the size and contraction intensity we notice it more while pg. I get awful bh. I had them late in pregnancy with DS and from like 9wks this pregnancy. They can be uncomfortable but if painful call your care provider. If they are strong enough try to rest. Lay on your left side and sip a cool drink like water or fruit juice :) This was the remedy I was always given.


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> Hey Starry- my scan is next Tuesday... New Year's Eve :). DH and I are super excited!!! We won't be telling family for another 2 weeks after that though...
> 
> 
> QUESTION: has anyone had dental work while pregnant?? I'm having trouble with an old filling hurting and not sure the rules.

I have just had my teeth cleaned but no work done... I am not sure if you can have it done... I would think so, my mom had her wisdom tooth removed while pregnant with me. But then again, I am not sure what they say now.

So exciting for your scan!!! Ahhhh! I cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## Darlin65

Oh the wisdom tooth thing... I need mine removed and because they will have to cut the gum to remove it and it is actual surgery I have to wait. You can only have them removed if they can be pulled without putting you under :winkwink:


----------



## Darlin65

My infection was around a wisdom tooth so we had this discussion :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies re: dentist! DH and I need a new close to our new house so I'm going to call Friday. Ill ask them for info :). I have a heart murmur too that I take antibiotics to go to the dentist but guessing I can't take those?


----------



## schultzie18

I have a question... so today I went to the bathroom and see yellow discharge in my underwear. It has been happening all day... should I be worried? Sorry TMI. I just don't know what it is... I am not itchy or anything.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've had my discharge yellowish. I've been told that without scent, pain or itching its all normal. Mine is more yellow when I'm dehydrated I think.


----------



## Starry Night

I find I have discharge that wipes clear but dries yellow. I am starting to itch again so getting concerned about another yeast infection.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've actually trimmed really short 'down there' and using baby wipes when I use the washroom. It's helped a lot :)


----------



## Darlin65

Any excess amnt of discharge makes me itchy anyway. Just it getting in the hair and drying before I get to shower drives me crazy. I have to stay trimmed when pg but I can't fully shave or I break out something awful down there to where it hurts.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that's exactly like me :)


----------



## Darlin65

Anybody heard of AlbeeBaby.com? Looks pretty legit and has a lot of followers on fb. I found the joovy caboose stroller we want for $20 less than it would be here in any store. I found it for $109 on a diff site but it looked pretty sketchy. I love a good deal but I'd rather spend $20 more, save $20 still and not have my credit card stolen or something crazy.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Never heard of it. Ill check it out. Maybe go to the Facebook page and see what people are saying about it?


----------



## Starry Night

I'd also rather spend the extra money for a reputable site or store. I just am not very trusting, ha ha.

And how do you go about trimming your lady gardens? Mine is rather unmangeable so I usually resort to hair remover. However, using it during pregnancy makes me nervous. I have this little pair of scissors I use but it doesn't trim as much as I'd like. And bending is getting tricky. haha I'm not even huge yet!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I have a cheapie (think $25) mini razor designed for that area. Ithas little combs do you can trim as opposed to shave. And the small size makes it easy to get in tight spots. Lol. It's also getting tricky for me... I'm guessing DH will have to take over soon :/


----------



## MrsGax

schultzie18 said:


> I have a question... so today I went to the bathroom and see yellow discharge in my underwear. It has been happening all day... should I be worried? Sorry TMI. I just don't know what it is... I am not itchy or anything.

My discharge is sometimes yellow! It comes out white, but sometimes has a yellowish tint. Dr tested me for everything! And it all came back normal. My whole first tri, I had yellow discharge and it was all good. Super annoying though. 


Question to you all: 

How can I make LO move up in my womb? He likes to hang out down at the VERY VERY VERY bottom.... Like I use my doppler and his HB is right at my pubic bone (it is probably actually echoing from nearby, since I can hear his hb in multiple places) and I get the constant urge to pee all the time. I sometimes feel little kicks up by my belly button which shows me that he is still stretching and spread out... but why do some baby's like to have out so low? I want him to move up! I have shined a flashlight, played music, used my doppler, everything, and he still hangs out down there. Please help! I have an appt on monday, so I will ask OB then. Do some babies just stay low the whole time? I cannot imagine how uncomfortable I will be when I am 8 months if he hangs out this low the whole time!


----------



## Darlin65

Starry: I use DH's beard trimmer. I want to find a special one for me tho because if I am not careful it cuts me. I need something a little more gentle. 

MrsGax: Some baby's just sit a little low at first. LO will probably move up but there isn't much you can do quite yet. I'd just them be. I know it can be uncomfortable.

Afm: Me and DH had an awful 24hr stomach bug yesterday :( I couldn't keep down water or anything. Eating my first thing in about 48hrs. My bump is so deflated :( I called the midwife and they said it is going around. Just make sure I try to drink fluids even if they don't always stay down. I was able to finally get some down about 5pm last night (started at 4am thurs) Feeling pretty good now tho. I'm just weak from not eating for almost 48hrs :dohh: We had DH's parents pick DS up early. They were g2 take him this weekend anyway today but I wanted him out of here so he didn't get it. So far so good. Mil said he seems fine and into everything :haha: If we are feeling up to it we may go to dinner and a movie in a little while.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> Starry: I use DH's beard trimmer. I want to find a special one for me tho because if I am not careful it cuts me. I need something a little more gentle.
> 
> MrsGax: Some baby's just sit a little low at first. LO will probably move up but there isn't much you can do quite yet. I'd just them be. I know it can be uncomfortable.
> 
> Afm: Me and DH had an awful 24hr stomach bug yesterday :( I couldn't keep down water or anything. Eating my first thing in about 48hrs. My bump is so deflated :( I called the midwife and they said it is going around. Just make sure I try to drink fluids even if they don't always stay down. I was able to finally get some down about 5pm last night (started at 4am thurs) Feeling pretty good now tho. I'm just weak from not eating for almost 48hrs :dohh: We had DH's parents pick DS up early. They were g2 take him this weekend anyway today but I wanted him out of here so he didn't get it. So far so good. Mil said he seems fine and into everything :haha: If we are feeling up to it we may go to dinner and a movie in a little while.

Yea, you are right! I do need to just let him be. I will just lay down all weekend so he does not make me feel like he is going to fall out lol. 

So sorry about the stomach bug! That sucks! I hate that... I would rather have a chest cold than a stomach bug! Wow, I bet you feel so weak after 48 hours! So sorry girl, just rest and eat light foods... nothing too heavy for your tummies.


----------



## Darlin65

I feel like this pregnancy has been so rough! I didn't even have ms with DS but I seem to get all the colds that go around and everything on top of still having ms and everything. smh :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

As for the LO being so low it's normal. My doctor tolde that the top of the uterus only reaches your belly button around 20 weeks. So before that baby can't go any higher :). It could be that he's got his feet at the bottom and that's what you keep feeling. Our LO is either kicking me on my right side or the bottom. Lol. Apparently things will move up. Also depends on where the placenta is. Mind is front and low so that also affects where baby will be :)


We also have a stomach bug going around and I'm praying we don't get it!! I've only gained 3 lbs and will be 20 weeks in a couple of days :/. Can't really afford to loose any!!!

We are going to see Catching Fire tomorrow and then dinner! Super excited :)


----------



## Darlin65

We were supposed to be doing dinner and a movie too! Depends on how we feel. If so we are going to this asian place and seeing Frozen :D

I just ordered our stroller :happydance: Wish me luck it works out cuz I got a fabulous deal for $112! We went stroller shopping tonight and everything was so awful to be that expensive :( I decided to just stick with Graco but they didn't have these in store. Hoping it works for us! It's almost exactly like the one we bough for DS just a double and diff color.

https://www.amazon.com/Graco-DuoGli...gonfly/dp/B00AHVR4N8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - I loved "Frozen"! dH took me to see it the other week. I hope you're feeling better if you can think of Asian foods at a time like this! lol I love Asian food but not when I'm sick!

I caught a glimspe of the stomach bug but it only glanced me by. I had a bit of upset stomach on Christmas Eve but by the next day I was feeling pretty much better. DS got hit the hardest and it was several days of illness. Yesterday, he finally started eating again so I think it's behind us.

With my son I had pretty much no m/s but I caught every bug that went around. This time I've had terrible m/s that lasted into 2nd tri but have not caught the bugs and colds that my dh and ds have had (so far). I think it helps that DH sleeps in the guest room when he's sick and he's been handling ds' diapers most of the time because that makes me gag. (I still change diapers, of course, but dh offers to do it, so I let him, ha ha)

I've definitely felt baby just above my belly button yet I am carrying quite low. Baby will go low but its favourite spot seems to be the right side of my belly button.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and is everyone using electric razors for their lady gardens? I have seen Bics makes those little razors meant for the bikini line. I've never bought them. Really, what I need is a Brazillian wax but no way on this planet will I ever get one. Just before our wedding I remember telling dh I didn't love him enough to do that! lol!


----------



## Sunnyleah

My shaver is battery power. You can get red harangue ones for more $$ but typically I just shave with a wet razor. Just now it's too sensitive and tricky. Lol

Has anyone heard of the book called 'the wonder weeks'? Some mothers on my Facebook are always commenting on what 'leap' their child is at. And being an early childhood educator I felt I should know what they're talking about. Lol. I've googled it and seems like a great baby's first two years type of 'what to expect' book. It has an app to track your baby's progress too. Pretty neat!! It outlines the 'leaps' in brain development that babies go through and the skills/ troubles that come with each.


----------



## Darlin65

Ladies I am IN LOVE with the cutting items DH bought me for sewing. He bought me a board and rotary cutter and new scissors. The board has special angles that make a perfect one cut triangle for bandanna bibs! :happydance: Mister Avery will be getting lots of those I guess :haha: I'm so excited to do some sewing tomorrow. Also can't wait to pick up the Munchkin tomorrow! :cloud9: I didn't get to even say goodbye when he left becuase I was so sick :cry:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that's exciting about the sewing. I got a new machine for Christmas last year and have yet to set it up!! Lol. I plan in making a few items for this LO once we know the gender :)


----------



## Darlin65

Ladies I just can't get a break :(

I'm so nauseous today but it's like ms nauseous I think. I felt great yesterday.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh that's awful :( I'm still taking the diclectin. Very nervous to stop :/


----------



## Starry Night

I still have to take mine too. I guess we're the thread of sickies. LOL Mine isn't too bad now. I don't need to take it everyday. I usually take it when I know I'm going to be on my feet a lot. Feeling sick makes me anxious which makes me feel more sick so taking the anti-nausea tablets keep me calm in situations where I don't want to get sick (in public or in large gatherings....like today).

I'm stealing a moment away from everyone. I was feeling so smothered. I'm such an introvert. :blush: We have all the inlaws over right now and it's loud, I don't feel good and I'm so tired and hormonal. Also, we ran out of diapers and all we have are old swim diapers that do NOTHING. DS is leaking everywhere! We live in a conservative area so no stores are open today. Not even the Walmart. So yeah....just feeling like I'm about to go crazy any second.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh Starry that's frustrating :/. I'm feeling more easily overwhelmed these days. I hope you feel better tomorrow. And I'm sure that ds won't care about leaks (or anyone else). 

My doctor told me that my anti nausea pills work best if taken consistently (everyday). I'm down to two at bedtime. My SIL took them until 16 weeks and was good. I guess I'll find out when mine run out next week.


----------



## Darlin65

I feel that mine work best if I take one immediately in the morning when I get up. Otherwise I can go a day without it but will feel horrible the next day.

I hate running out of diapers! :(


----------



## proudparent88

My EDD is May 29th!


----------



## Darlin65

proudparent88 said:


> My EDD is May 29th!

Welcome and Congrats! :wave: You've been updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Darlin65

ladies I am in love with my cutting stuff DH bought me for Christmas. Since putting LO down for bed I've already whipped up a bandanna bib and burp cloth for Avery out of the sleep sack scraps :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1511880_567044846713498_576581611_o.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sunnyleah

Proud parent- welcome and congratulations!!!

Darlin- that's fantastic!! You'll be all set long before lo arrives :)


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, proud parent, and congrats! I have the same due date as you! :) Do you think you'll actually end up with a May baby? Unless we go for the second c-section, my dh and I are figuring we'll end up with an early June baby. Though ds was only 4 days past his due date. We'll see.


----------



## Darlin65

I keep figuring an April baby because they took DS at 39wks :haha:

Okay I have a topic I would like everyone to share their tips and tricks for Please :) ... Budget and Savings

For the new year I really want to set goals with our money. I have set like 3mo, 6mo, 9mo etc. goals. Things like paying off a specific debt and also putting X amnt in savings. 

We just got a ton of beef for Christmas from the in laws. We seriously have 167lbs of cow in our deep freezer right now. Most is ground beef but there is a good portion of steaks and roasts too. Any recipes would be greatly appreciated or ways to make the meat stretch for meals. I think I really need to get better about cutting back on how much we use. For example... We have burger patties that come in packs of four and we eat all four just the 2 of us. I think that seems like a lot or am I being crazy? It makes sense that DH would but I feel like I should only eat one and save the extra patty maybe? Also I'd like to add I never eat the 2 in one sitting :haha: I usually eat it as a bedtime snack :blush: or lunch next the day.

Here is the meal plan for dinners this week:

Stroganoff with meatballs
Roast
Taco Soup
Ranch Burgers
Chili

I try to save leftovers for lunches but it seems if we have any it's not usually enough to pack DH for lunch the next day. Some nights it just depends on how hungry we really are.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin I also will cook extra and eat for lunch. I think it's perfectly fine unless you regularly through away the leftovers :)

We are also thinking about doing a budget. We don't have much in the way if debt but have things around the house we'd like to take care of.


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> I still have to take mine too. I guess we're the thread of sickies. LOL Mine isn't too bad now. I don't need to take it everyday. I usually take it when I know I'm going to be on my feet a lot. Feeling sick makes me anxious which makes me feel more sick so taking the anti-nausea tablets keep me calm in situations where I don't want to get sick (in public or in large gatherings....like today).
> 
> I'm stealing a moment away from everyone. I was feeling so smothered. I'm such an introvert. :blush: We have all the inlaws over right now and it's loud, I don't feel good and I'm so tired and hormonal. Also, we ran out of diapers and all we have are old swim diapers that do NOTHING. DS is leaking everywhere! We live in a conservative area so no stores are open today. Not even the Walmart. So yeah....just feeling like I'm about to go crazy any second.

I hate having all the in laws over or being at their house! lol... I am very introverted when I am around a lot of people as well. Unless I am drinking, then that is a different story lol. I am sorry you are still sick! That is miserable :( 



proudparent88 said:


> My EDD is May 29th!

Congrats and welcome!



Darlin65 said:


> ladies I am in love with my cutting stuff DH bought me for Christmas. Since putting LO down for bed I've already whipped up a bandanna bib and burp cloth for Avery out of the sleep sack scraps :cloud9:

OMG I love!!! I want to do stuff like this!!! I want to be a crafty momma! 



Starry Night said:


> Welcome, proud parent, and congrats! I have the same due date as you! :) Do you think you'll actually end up with a May baby? Unless we go for the second c-section, my dh and I are figuring we'll end up with an early June baby. Though ds was only 4 days past his due date. We'll see.

Wow... I have never thought about baby being passed his due date! lol... that actually happens?! I thought people go at like 38 ish weeks usually? Maybe all my friends are induced... I will have to ask. I do not want to be induced unless it is medically necessary! Are you doing a VBAC? 



Darlin65 said:


> I keep figuring an April baby because they took DS at 39wks :haha:
> 
> Okay I have a topic I would like everyone to share their tips and tricks for Please :) ... Budget and Savings
> 
> For the new year I really want to set goals with our money. I have set like 3mo, 6mo, 9mo etc. goals. Things like paying off a specific debt and also putting X amnt in savings.
> 
> We just got a ton of beef for Christmas from the in laws. We seriously have 167lbs of cow in our deep freezer right now. Most is ground beef but there is a good portion of steaks and roasts too. Any recipes would be greatly appreciated or ways to make the meat stretch for meals. I think I really need to get better about cutting back on how much we use. For example... We have burger patties that come in packs of four and we eat all four just the 2 of us. I think that seems like a lot or am I being crazy? It makes sense that DH would but I feel like I should only eat one and save the extra patty maybe? Also I'd like to add I never eat the 2 in one sitting :haha: I usually eat it as a bedtime snack :blush: or lunch next the day.
> 
> Here is the meal plan for dinners this week:
> 
> Stroganoff with meatballs
> Roast
> Taco Soup
> Ranch Burgers
> Chili
> 
> I try to save leftovers for lunches but it seems if we have any it's not usually enough to pack DH for lunch the next day. Some nights it just depends on how hungry we really are.

We are setting a budget and we do not go over our budget by a penny... well... as of 2014! lol. We have a few credit cards we need to pay off and we need to increase our savings... we are hoping to have a good amount saved by the time Gavin comes! (BTW, we named him!!!! Gavin Michael. :cloud9::happydance:) What are your tips for saving and paying down credit cards? My biggest thing is that if we do not have the cash for it, we DO NOT buy it. DH went a little gun crazy with my dad when the gun control thing was going on and he seriously stocked up on ammo and guns... needless to say, I could kill him now. But he learned his lesson! No sympathy here. 

I love beef! That is so awesome to have a whole cow in your freezer... My great grandpa used to have a farm in kansas (he passed away) and he used to give my grandpa/my mom/my aunts/ everyone a bunch of beef for christmas as well. They would have meals for months! I do not know very many recipes... I have to look them up. Since I have been in nursing school and we rented out our house and moved in with my parents, my mom has been cooking... so I feel way out of touch with my cooking skills now lol. I used to cook everyday when we first got married and lived in our home. I think that meal planning is the best way to save money... I would plan our meals for the whole week and only go shopping based upon my list for 2 weeks... I go to Sam's Club and Costco a lot which helps with me not having to go to the store frequently. 


Question: is anyone leaking colostrum? I have been since I was 13 weeks, but now it just comes out on to my bra and goes through my shirt. 1. Is that normal? and 2. should I get breast pads? Do they show through bras?


----------



## Darlin65

We don't have a lot in debt. Maybe $1500 at most. It fluctuates because we pay on our credit cards each month but then use them again so that's what it is if they are maxed. I just would really like to start being more responsible because we have zero savings. I'd like to save now for Christmas 2014, birthdays and we would like to start saving for a 10yr vacation. We will have been together for 8yrs in February so it would be nice to take a vacation for year 10. The kids will be big enough and DH will be finishing up school. 

I'd also like to try and expand my business opportunities through purchasing new equipment and things. We are getting my nice camera this weekend :happydance: We managed to be frugal with all the Christmas money that came to us plus I get a nice chunk if i trade in my current camera for the new one. DH and I agreed it would be best rather than paying so much for Newborn and milestone pictures and such. It saves us money long term this way. 

I love saving money. It gives me a rush when I can go to the grocery store and save $20 :haha: I'm weird like that. I also can't go shopping for more material items without saving with a nice little coupon or discount. I think I drive DH nuts sometimes :blush:


----------



## Darlin65

MrsGax we just make sure we have a certain amnt we set aside to pay towards out credit card at each check. Ours have fairly low limits so we are bad about building them up and taking time to pay them off :blush: I do make sure I make a sizable payment each paycheck to each card though. Other than that I have no advice for credit cards :haha:

Colostrum is totally normal. I actually had this very rarely even before I had ever fallen pg. Some women are just more likely to leak. I liked the disposable breast pads. I felt I leaked so much and had to change them very frequently because my nipples were so sensitive. They won't show through a bra unless maybe it's like a thin cotton sports bra. I only wear those at home tho :shrug: I never had a problem.


----------



## Darlin65

Ok, so dinner is in the oven. I managed to use one pack of hamburger to make 25 meatballs. They're a bit on the smaller side but it's for beef stroganoff. In an attempt to not waste or over eat I told DH I am saving half of them (so 12 meatballs). I will use the food saver to vacuum seal them after dinner without sauce once they've cooled. I spent about $10 more than I wanted at the grocery tonight :cry: Nothing was on sale and I didn't even get everything I wanted :brat: We should be able to get through the week tho. Including buying fabric softener I spent $46.


----------



## Starry Night

We're on a single income and things are tight so right now we're living a little bit in debt. But not the crazy amounts that people can sometimes accumulate. And we always seem to get one financial disaster after another. The joys of home ownership, I suppose. Just as we crawl out of one hole another is created. But we live simply so overall we do OK.

Darlin - $46 is really cheap for groceries. But I've heard stuff is cheaper in the States than in Canada. Also, good coupons are harder to come by here. Extreme couponing isn't the same here (I've looked into it). And since I can get store brands for cheaper than the brands with coupons I normally don't bother. But I'm with you. I get a rush saving money and I love when stores print "you have saved (x) amount" on their receipts. I wait for sales to stock up and get emails from the stores I frequent for bonus codes and coupons (though the latter is more for clothing than for food)

When we do really well we can get a week's worth of groceries for about $67 but we normally spend about $100. That does not include diapers and toiletries. The weeks I stock up on meat can be even more.

Mrs Gax - yeah....the average pregnancy is 40 weeks. That is how they figure out your due date and normally you are allowed to go up to 42 weeks before they will induce you. Most people I know go over...especially with their first. I actually started early labour on my exact due date (lost the plug, began to get contractions) but didn't progress to active labour where I needed to go to the hospital until 4 days later.


----------



## Sunnyleah

As for budgeting we usually look at our combined income, subtract all of the bills, then plan with what's left. We are terrible for. Groceries. Right now DH does the shopping and just buys whatever. He'll also go several times in the week :/. I'm looking forward to being done with work as I generally plan the week and then just buy what we need. We do save but going to costco and freezing meat, etc. but DH also like to eat out a lot so that adds up:/ 

And what Starry said for full term. I believe full term is anytime after 37 weeks but really it's 40 weeks. And everyone I know has pretty much gone at least a few days over. I've recently read that it can be genetic about this so talk to your mom. My mom had my brother and I on our due dates so I'm more likely too as well. And that's if they have the due date correct! Lol. So many variables. :)

As for beef, I don't know many recipes. We don't eat a lot of red meat. Either pasta sauce, tacos or burgers really :/ good luck!!

AFM we have our 20 week scan today!!! So excited and fingers crossed we find out the gender :). We are celebrating after with a trip to a local baby shop (a fancy one, not babies r us). I will show DH the stroller if like, the cloth diapers (if I convince him to go that route) and we will purchase a coming home outfit for baby :). So excited!!

And a New Year's Eve party at our place!! Does anyone have big plans for tonight??


----------



## Starry Night

Enjoy your scan! I hope the baby is cooperative and you're able to find out the gender. And have fun shopping. I'm totally going shopping on Thursday if we find out the gender...especially if it's a girl. DS had so many clothes that I really won't need to shop if it's another boy. I just need to get new bed sheets (DS' are so stained and worn and gross that I can't give them to another baby) 

Any last guesses on gender? I'm thinking boy for you but obviously don't really have a clue. lol

No plans for tonight. The in-laws are here and don't like to stay up and my BiL and family don't want to stay up either. They all go home tomorrow and it's a long drive so they don't think it will be fair to the kids. I think DH and I went to bed early last year too. We don't get invited to anything so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Darlin65

Good Luck on your scan!

No plans here. Might have a nice dinner together once Munchkin goes to bed. I'll just throw some steaks on the grill. He woke up with a Fever today and it clingy. Just depends how the rest of the day/night goes.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sitting in the waiting room waiting for our scan!! So excited

Question: did you all have to drink water and no peeing before your scan??


----------



## Darlin65

Only one was I had to ever do that for was the NT scan this time. They didn't tell me until I checked in. I already had to be really bad and then they kept me waiting so long I peed anyway :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

I can never get my bladder the correct fullness. It's either too full and I have to go half-empty myself (and it hurts so badly I want to puke and cry) or it's not full enough. But I definitely can NOT drink as much as they want to because I then throw it up. I complained to the technician one time while pregnant with DS after she had said I wasn't full enough and then she said, "well, some is better than throwing it all up". So my philosophy is to drink only what I can and the technician will have to work around it.


----------



## FeLynn

hope all you ladies are doing well. My ipod charger broke my tablet is freezing up I just started using it 3 weeks ago and its only 6 months old only used it every once in a while I share a cell with my man so Im finally on a computer and can go through all the groups and sites Im apart of. I will be 19 weeks tomorrow and excitement has died down. I had a scan yesterday baby looked good but is in grey area bc of the anti kell antibodies I have. I hope everyone has a great new year


----------



## Sunnyleah

The lo was as usual constantly moving!! It was so neat to feel and see the kicks at the same time!! Very surreal :). Everything looks great, hb exactly 140 bpm as per usual.... Have to go back because baby wouldn't cooperate and we couldn't see the spine/ kidneys properly... BUT...

We did see....

:blue:

TEAM BLUE!! 95% sure :D


----------



## Darlin65

Congrats Sunny! I have a feeling we are going to be a boy thread :haha:

Hope everyone has a good New Years Eve! I've decided to make a bunch of food and we are just going to pig out and play wii :haha:


----------



## lune_miel

Me too, going to some friends' to fill up on appetizers and bringing my own bubbly cider!


----------



## Darlin65

LO's fever spiked. Hoping it goes back down so we don't end up needing to go to the er tonight. He seems ok tho. Eating and drinking ok just being a couch potato :( poor baby.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - I hope your LO is feeling better. Mine has been struggling too. :( 

Sunny - wow! Congrats on Team Blue!! Were you surprised? Have you and your oh agreed on any names? I hope you had a good time shopping for your little man.

And this really is one blue thread. I know there is a pink or two but the boys seem to be dominating. I'm part of another thread that is practically all pink (only one blue so far) so I'm curious to see which thread's pattern I'm going to fall into. One day I'm feeling girl but then the next I'm convinced it's a boy! In most of my dreams I have a girl but I've had one with a boy. So who knows?

Just over 24 hours until I find out! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

We have picked names... We are naming our baby boy Asher Dean however not telling anyone IRL until after he's born,, just in case it's an incorrect assessment of gender, or we decide it doesn't suit him... But we plan on having few personalized items before the birth :). We chose one boy and one girl name a few years ago and decided that of we still like them when the time comes, then we're set! Lol

I had no real feelings either way of gender so not surprised :). In my dreams baby has been gender less or not identifiable so now it feels great to better connect with our son :). DH is super excited because he's a huge Batman fan, so excited for batman stuff. Lol. Although even if it were a girl he'd still put her in batman clothes! Lol. A friend actually gave us a onsie of "batman in training" so it's prefect :)

We plan on going over our registry today and adding some boy items :).


----------



## schultzie18

Happy New Year's! Babies due this year!


----------



## Starry Night

sunny - we have names picked out too and are also keeping them secret. Well, we told my family only because my brother and his wife are expecting a baby and we politely asked them to not use our girl's name. I know that is a touchy, unprecedented move, but we had the name picked out since the first m/c after our son was born. We told them they didn't have to respect it, but that we were so attached to the name that we would be using it either way. We're very close with them so that's the only reason we had the "balls" to ask. ha ha And the name has a specific meaning to us and our our story. If it was something we simply thought was 'pretty' then we would just cross our fingers and hope they wouldn't use it.

But yeah, otherwise we're keeping the names top secret. Mostly to keep us safe from the "don't use that dumb name" opinions. We usually give people fake names. With DS we told the in-laws we were naming the baby Kyle because they kept going on and on about how much they hated that name and we weren't allowed to use it. They knew we were joking but it stopped them from giving more opinions. We told my parents the name was going to be Lionel. ha ha

This time we are telling people the baby is named Perry. As in Perry the Parasite (it is draining the life from me as we speak)


----------



## Darlin65

I personally don't think there is anything wrong with claiming your baby names and expecting others to respect it.


----------



## Starry Night

Me neither...especially when it comes to close family. With friends I personally would go with a name choice anyways unless they were a best friend or something. I remember my mom saying they were going to give my sister a certain middle name and my aunt and uncle had seemed a little sad as they liked the name for themselves so my parents went with a different middle name. And that was just a middle name! Later, another one of my dad's brothers gave his daughter the same first name as my sister's middle name. I think they forgot it was my sister's middle name but I don't think my parents really cared.

We had also asked my brother and SiL to not use the names we gave to our angels. That one is even more important to me, IMO. It would make me feel like my babies never existed. There is no way I could call my niece by the name that should have gone with my child. 

We told my brother that they could use our names as middle names if they wanted. It was the only compromise I could come up with.

My SiL and I have such different tastes in regards to names I don't think it would be an issue anyways. But I do know they're still struggling to come up with a name and I do worry it's my fault though they would never say that to me. My SiL complains that my brother hates all of her suggestions.


----------



## Darlin65

I feel like it's totally fair tho. It's sort of like I can't name my kids certain names because Bret's siblings already have 3 and 4 kids they've already named so they're off limits. I think it should be looked at the same way for your angels. It should be seen as just another child that you've named.

LO no longer has a fever but you can tell he's still recovering. Still cuddly and sleeping more than normal. Kind of cranky. I'm just glad the fever is gone.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We've discussed that if DH brother's baby (due 4 weeks after us) is the same gender we will discuss names as to not double name... I've told them we are using an "A" name so as long as theirs isn't an "A" name we can keep our secrets :). 

I agree that 1. Angel names are off limits and 2.you can claim a name.... Ideally whoever has the child first, BUT if a name is very important to you then absolutely claim it!


----------



## nats77

Hi all, happy new year sorry ive been away a while!

Hope everyone is good? 

We have a name picked out for our little pink bundle of joy and we've told everyone lol only one bad reaction so far.

Our lo will be named Nancy Patricia. Patricia was my mil who is no longer with us so dh wants her to have her name as a middle name. I'm fine with that. I think the sentiment is nice.

Can I ask you all about weight gain? The first 4 months I gained about 3lb, but the last 5/6 weeks I have gained huge amounts incredibly fast!! I have now gained about 14/15 lbs. is this normal or should I be concerned about this? I so don't want to be huge again :'( xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nats congrats on choosing a name. That is a lovely sentiment. 

As for weight gain I'm quite the opposite. At 20 weeks still only gained 3 lbs which I gained during then end of first trimester. So can't help you much :/

How are your eating habits? I know pregnancy only calls for an extra 300 calories so about 2 slices of bread. Big misconception that you can eat whatever you want. Lol. I was worried about it as I usually have trouble keeping weight off so I met with a dietician before getting pregnant to discuss how my diet would change. Basically she told me eat the same but add either and extra snack during the day or more to breakfast. As it turns out I've had trouble eating the whole pregnancy so I generally snack more than eat meals. 

I'm sure you'll level off if you get a handle on it now :)


----------



## Darlin65

Nats I am gaining a lot too all the sudden. I wasn't and even lost quite a bit. The past couple of appts I've had I've gained about 4lbs at each and I've already gained another 3 or so since my appt on December 17th :wacko: I'm with you. I feel I need to slow down but my eating habits haven't changed and I know I'm actually not eating enough! Just dinner and a few small snacks though out the day :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

After my m/s-battling binge in first tri my weight gain has really slowed but I think it's about to pick up. The past few days I've noticed an intense hunger growing. I just am HUNGRY all the time! And I don't want fruit or veggies. I crave really solid food like cheese or meat and potatoes. I mean, fruit and veggies are good and last night I snacked on fruit which was so good but about an hour later I ate a pizza pocket and then before bed I ate 3 slices of cheese . Then this morning I woke up STARVING!!!! Yikes. And with the holiday binging I've been doing the past few days it's going to be so tough to stay good. With DS I found I could not control my urges. Oh well. I'll just have to lose it afterwards. I did it before, I can do it again....

scan today.....getting more nervous than excited.


----------



## Darlin65

Good luck Starry!

Afm- got my scan rescheduled for next Thursday at 2:45.

DH got backed into by a snow plow today :dohh: His car not him :haha: He said it's not that bad but will def need fixed. Car still runs. I feel like it's just not been a smooth past couple of weeks for us :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes. Car trouble isn't fun. Ours isn't starting today. Too cold. Just glad we found out now and not when we need to leave.

I hope your car repairs won't be too costly and that you get a break in general. I find the "when it rains it pours" saying to be too true.


----------



## Darlin65

ugh yes it does. Today has already been a rough day. Going on only 4hrs of sleep. DS wouldn't nap and is so cranky. Finally got him down but now I am starving and need to eat so I have to skip my nap and eat instead :(


----------



## Darlin65

Ok ladies I need some suggestions. DH gave me $150 for organizing and adding storage to the house. I'm adding shelves to our closet and some bin storage and doing a good "spring clean" basically. Well this means we will have the loft ready to move DS's toys up there. I am going to have a huge empty corner in my living room I have no clue what to do with. Any suggestions? Please excuse my mess :blush: Tornado Logan hit before nap time :haha:
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (9).jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's a big room!!! I'd put a nice chair there (if you have one) or a big plant? We have a chaise in the corner of our living room. Great for reading but also has a storage part and is extra seating. 

STARRY- good luck today!!! It will be great :). I was nervous going into ours too, but it's so surreal :)


----------



## Darlin65

I don't have a chair to put there :( We have this old recliner but it's hideous and broken. I want to throw it out. I have for a long time tbh. It's just a catch all for all our junk. Nobody ever sits in it. We have a couch and everything for sitting on the other side of our living room. I feel like it's just such a weird angle and that part of the wall is where our tv is so I don't want just a bunch of things lined up on one wall if that makes sense? Ugh... I'm so confused! :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

It's tough. Is go for a nice big plant :) or if you have the money we got a little corner fireplace (portable) for a corner like that at our place. Looks nice. About $100-200.


----------



## MrsGax

Sunnyleah said:


> The lo was as usual constantly moving!! It was so neat to feel and see the kicks at the same time!! Very surreal :). Everything looks great, hb exactly 140 bpm as per usual.... Have to go back because baby wouldn't cooperate and we couldn't see the spine/ kidneys properly... BUT...
> 
> We did see....
> 
> :blue:
> 
> TEAM BLUE!! 95% sure :D

Congrats on team blue!!! So many boys coming in May :) 



Sunnyleah said:


> We have picked names... We are naming our baby boy Asher Dean however not telling anyone IRL until after he's born,, just in case it's an incorrect assessment of gender, or we decide it doesn't suit him... But we plan on having few personalized items before the birth :). We chose one boy and one girl name a few years ago and decided that of we still like them when the time comes, then we're set! Lol
> 
> I had no real feelings either way of gender so not surprised :). In my dreams baby has been gender less or not identifiable so now it feels great to better connect with our son :). DH is super excited because he's a huge Batman fan, so excited for batman stuff. Lol. Although even if it were a girl he'd still put her in batman clothes! Lol. A friend actually gave us a onsie of "batman in training" so it's prefect :)
> 
> We plan on going over our registry today and adding some boy items :).

Love his name! We have not really told anyone our LO's name either... I do not want to hear their snide remarks since everyone thinks they have a right to naming our child. lol. 



nats77 said:


> Hi all, happy new year sorry ive been away a while!
> 
> Hope everyone is good?
> 
> We have a name picked out for our little pink bundle of joy and we've told everyone lol only one bad reaction so far.
> 
> Our lo will be named Nancy Patricia. Patricia was my mil who is no longer with us so dh wants her to have her name as a middle name. I'm fine with that. I think the sentiment is nice.
> 
> Can I ask you all about weight gain? The first 4 months I gained about 3lb, but the last 5/6 weeks I have gained huge amounts incredibly fast!! I have now gained about 14/15 lbs. is this normal or should I be concerned about this? I so don't want to be huge again :'( xx

I love her name! We have not heard too many bad remarks either... only one person was like "oh, why don't you name him this?" and I was like because I do not like that name lol. 

I have not weighed myself lately since I went crazy for christmas and new years eve... my mom said the weight comes on very fast after 6 months... so we will see! 



Darlin65 said:


> Good luck Starry!
> 
> Afm- got my scan rescheduled for next Thursday at 2:45.
> 
> DH got backed into by a snow plow today :dohh: His car not him :haha: He said it's not that bad but will def need fixed. Car still runs. I feel like it's just not been a smooth past couple of weeks for us :nope:

Ahhh sorry he backed into by the plow! That sucks!! I have never even seen a snow plow :haha: 
And sorry DS was sick! Never fun when the little ones are sick



Darlin65 said:


> Ok ladies I need some suggestions. DH gave me $150 for organizing and adding storage to the house. I'm adding shelves to our closet and some bin storage and doing a good "spring clean" basically. Well this means we will have the loft ready to move DS's toys up there. I am going to have a huge empty corner in my living room I have no clue what to do with. Any suggestions? Please excuse my mess :blush: Tornado Logan hit before nap time :haha:

I second putting a nice plant or one of those little fire places there... That is what I am going to do at my house with one corner we have. You could also put a lot of pictures on the walls or sayings on the walls if you are into that. Pinterest has a bunch of cute ideas, not sure if you have looked there already. 



Starry Night said:


> After my m/s-battling binge in first tri my weight gain has really slowed but I think it's about to pick up. The past few days I've noticed an intense hunger growing. I just am HUNGRY all the time! And I don't want fruit or veggies. I crave really solid food like cheese or meat and potatoes. I mean, fruit and veggies are good and last night I snacked on fruit which was so good but about an hour later I ate a pizza pocket and then before bed I ate 3 slices of cheese . Then this morning I woke up STARVING!!!! Yikes. And with the holiday binging I've been doing the past few days it's going to be so tough to stay good. With DS I found I could not control my urges. Oh well. I'll just have to lose it afterwards. I did it before, I can do it again....
> 
> scan today.....getting more nervous than excited.

I know what you mean... I suck with fruits and veggies... I just want whole foods like breads, pizza, pasta, steak, sausage, etc. A pizza pocket sounds soooo good! I will have to get some today at the store! 

Cannot wait to see how your scan goes!!! So exciting!!!


We are waiting to hear back from the bank for our condo... please pray that they accept and everything goes smoothly! I need to get into my house and start doing stuff to it! I am starting to feel like time is going pretty fast! :happydance:


----------



## MonyMony

I gain weight no matter how much I limit what I eat or how healthily I eat...I think some people are just made that way. Their metabolism slows or they start making more efficient use of calories. I was seriously nauseous until 19 weeks and forced myself to eat at least three small meals, despite only craving fruit. And yet, I'm very round already, with four months to go, ay!

I like all the names being revealed. We still can't come up with a boys' name and have too many names we love for a girl. 

Darlin--I'd be so thrilled to have another corner free for a bookshelf. I put the kids' books on lower shelf and adult books on top. I think having one in the living room makes it really easy for everyone in household to pick up a good book anytime. You can put a basket full of magazines there too--lots of good ones for kids. My daughter really likes the National Geographic for Little Kids. Each issue comes with collectible animal cards.

MrsGax--I often wish I'd never seen a snowplow. It's currently 9 degrees F outside and snowing up a storm here. School's already cancelled for tomorrow. Good luck with the condo!

I have no nesting urge yet...it fact, I really don't want to be bothered setitng up a nursery at all. I think that's because we have to move my son down to the extra room in the basement first and sorting his room terrifies me. :wacko:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Patiently waiting to hear from Starry :)

I've defiantly rounded out, but very little actual weight gain... I usually have to be VERY good to loose or at least not gain weight, but for some reason pregnancy is the key for me... Lol. I will easily gain 5-10 lbs over Christmas time. Except now...

I'm loving the names :). Since we're not revealing IRL until after the birth I was super excited to hear some feedback here :). It's not a super common name but not too "out there" either :)


----------



## Darlin65

Hope everything is ok with Starry.

We got our stroller today and set it all up :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies!

I hope I didn't worry any of you. We just got home. It's a long drive too and from the city so we always make a day of it.

The technician wouldn't tell us the gender!! Poo. So I have to wait two more weeks to hear it from my doctor. HOWEVER.....there was a serious lack of penis in the potty shot...and it was a good potty shot too....legs spread apart. I saw two distinct lines side by side with a little dot. Fingers crossed that we're getting our little princess!!!

And most importantly, things look OK. The technician really is not allowed to say anything but he said I was measuring 5 days ahead so that is really great! :D I'm going to have to ask my OB if that changes the due date or not.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- glad to hear all is well! Congrats on a fantastic scan :). Fingers crossed you gets that princess :). I know that since we're having our boy first I will be quite anxious for our second to be a girl ;). Although I think we've agreed that if the first two are the same gender we will go for a third :)

bummer the technician wouldn't tell you the gender :(. What was the heart beat?. Sometimes that can be a clue ;)


----------



## Starry Night

The heart beat was 147 (he didn't tell me but I saw on the scan) but it's not too big a clue. My mom said I was in the 140s the entire pregnancy and my son was in the 160s until near the end.

At one point I thought I might have seen a bit of the 'turtle' but nothing clear. With my son it was so super obvious...it was waving around and everything.

I've been looking online for images of boy and girl ultrasounds and ours resembled the girls more than the boys.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed! I've heard the heartbeat can be a clue but not a guarantee. Ours was 140 exactly every time. Lol. My co worker has had the hb measure 160 ish every time... I'm curious to see... Our scan was pretty obvious boy.... The tech said girls are harder to tell.


----------



## precious_baby

Carrying my rainbow baby dued on May the third. MOMMA CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU BABY GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome precious baby! And congratulations :)


----------



## Darlin65

That will be very exciting Starry! Can't wait to update your gender :)

Welcome precious_baby :wave: I've added you to the list ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, precious_baby! Congrats on your pregnancy!

It's hard to believe we're halfway there, ladies! I never thought I'd get this far in a pregnancy ever again. I can't wait for May! This pregnancy is still dragging a bit for me. Christmas helped distract me a bit but now it's back to just wishing each day away.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I know what you mean. I was chugging right along and now it slowed back a bit. Do have to say I was shocked to get on here this morning and see a grapefruit! :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay for half way!!! I feel time dragging a bit too. Trying to keep busy to distract myself. :)

Filling out forms for work and doing some planning and ending everything at the end if April!! It's close enough to mat leave that I can see the light at the end of the tunnel ;)


----------



## Darlin65

I was lucky and got to leave a month early with DS. I was on moderate bed rest but it was still nice. I could only make milk runs or go to the movies where I was sitting down. My mat photos were so hard on me because I had to stand the whole time.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm aiming for April 25th (a Friday). I will be 36 +3 days....


----------



## Darlin65

How are the bellies coming along? Here's mine
 



Attached Files:







1557287_569317386486244_1925796483_o.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow look at you :) I'm defiantly not that much showing yet. Some people I see regularly still haven't noticed :/


----------



## MonyMony

Hello and welcome, precious baby!

Nice bumps, ladies! I'm short so you can definitely see mine, especially from front. Loving the movement--kicks are stong enough now so others can feel them too.
 



Attached Files:







23 week bump 1.3.14.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm not that tall either (5'3") so I thought I'd show more :(. This week has popped a bit so hoping it's more noticeable soon. If I wear a sweater you can't even tell!! So I've been earring fitted tops to show off a bit. It was -20 today though so big sweater is a must. Lol. 

My mom thought we were having a girl because she carried me this far back :)

I can't wait until DH can feel the kicks!! They're strong enough to distract me from what I'm doing but very low and to the back.


----------



## Starry Night

sunny - you're showing just fine! It's a sweet bump. It's roughly the same size as mine only mine has the saggy c-section pooch underneath which makes it seem bigger (and more like fat).

darlin - you're so cute! What a beautiful bump! Love the sweater too. I need to invest in some actual maternity sweaters. My regular hoodies are getting uncomfortable to zip up.

monymony - I love your bump too. You seem to be carrying in a similar way as me (low and bit more pointed). No mistaking it's baby! :)

afm - no bump photo to upload. I haven't taken one since about 14 weeks. All my maternity tops are in the wash so it will have to wait for another day. I don't want anyone seeing me in a stretched-out and bunchy regular top. ha ha


----------



## Darlin65

Great bumps ladies! I have no clue where this thing came from recently :wacko: But supposedly with the 2nd you get bigger sooner.

Starry it was actually just an activewear sweater :haha: Regular misses size. I grabbed it with my new yoga/workout pants. I've never had a pair before. I was having problems with the maternity band on my mat pants hurting me after wearing them too long.


----------



## MrsGax

precious_baby said:


> Carrying my rainbow baby dued on May the third. MOMMA CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU BABY GIRL!!!!!

Congratulations! It is so exciting for all of us to meet our rainbows in May. 



Starry Night said:


> Welcome, precious_baby! Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> It's hard to believe we're halfway there, ladies! I never thought I'd get this far in a pregnancy ever again. I can't wait for May! This pregnancy is still dragging a bit for me. Christmas helped distract me a bit but now it's back to just wishing each day away.

I cannot wait for May either!!! Time is DRAGGGGGGING still. I am about to start up with nursing clinical again, so that will have me extremely busy starting in February. I cannot wait to be busy again. Time flies. 

Beautiful bellies, everyone!!! My belly is starting to come... I feel like my skin is being ripped apart in the front of my tummy and I am SUPER SUPER achey, so I think that I will be popping soon! Anyone use stretch mark cream? I am using this oil called Earth Mama Stretch Oil... so I hope it helps. It is worth it no matter what though. 

TMI question... has anyones sex drive majorly increased lately? :blush: Mine is through the roof, but I am terrified to have too much sex cause my uterus gets BH BEFORE the big O just when I am hot and bothered... lol. It used to be AFTER the O, but now it is before and after haha... So even though I want to all the time and Dr says that sex and the big O are perfectly safe and healthy for me, I am afraid to. The joys of being pregnant with a rainbow baby.... takes away all innocence of pregnancy!!! 

What is everyone doing tonight? DH and I are going on a date to Lucille's BBQ :happydance: This momma is going to be veryyyy happy!


----------



## Darlin65

Just do what is comfortable for you MrsGax. I craved sex a ton with DS but this time it's not very enjoyable. We've only done it 3-5 times. 

Tonight we are having chili. I got my new camera and I'm trying to get the settings how I want them. Still needs a lot of work.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunnyleah

My sex drive hasn't increased at all.... I blame it on being tired from working 8-6 Monday to Friday, and being busy every weekend! Also finding it dry down there... All this discharge during the day, but when we get frisky nada? Usually I have no issues on that department, but lately very dry... We've got some KY to try though....

My bump is quite prominent when showing skin, but with a shirt on not so much. Lol. Unless it's fitted right under my bust, and hugs my belly. Lol

I find I get achy for a day or two, then notice some growth... Then a few days of calm...lol. Then it starts again! Have been achy today so guessing I'll see some grow in the next day or two... Baby's been quiet today too, wonder if that means he's having a growth spurt? Lol


----------



## SweetV

Darlin- what beautiful eyes!!

I have found over the last couple of weeks my sex drive has gone through the roof. I've noticed too that I'm very weepy and quick to snap so I think it's all just one big hormonal cocktail. Come play on my mood swings anyone.


----------



## Starry Night

I think my drive has stayed the same or even gone down. I normally like to do it lots but right now I'm fine with or without it. I really like it when we do have it, but I have a hard time asking for it or being enthusiastic about it. I think I'm just too tired to be putting in loads of effort.


----------



## Darlin65

Having a blah day. Nothing is satisfying me. No food or snacks, nothing I do or watch on tv. Just a lazy boring Saturday here.


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry you're having a blah day. 

I'm feeling very dissatisfied with life today. Have a dull headache and the past few days I have such low energy. It almost hurts how tired I am. I've switched a few loads of laundry and dishes but haven't folded anything. I haven't been eating healthy today either so that's not helping. I need to go out and pick up some more fruits and veggies. I only have some cut-up frozen fruit pieces and not much left either.


----------



## Darlin65

It's just so cold and snowy here. Makes it hard to go anywhere or do anything. Just staying snuggled up under my blanket on the couch. We were even going to rent a movie but there isn't anything worth renting :shrug:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry have you had your iron checked recently? That can be a big issue with pregnancy if you're feel g overly tired. 

We actually had a lovely day. Bought a dresser for baby room and a memory book for baby :). We went to Michaels and got wood letters to spell baby's name! So ex cited to get the nursery set up :)


----------



## Darlin65

Sounds exciting Sunny! I am actually kind of enjoying not having a bunch to do for a nursery etc. :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - yeah, I am thinking about my iron levels. I have had issues with it while not pregnant. It's the groggy, hurts-to-think & leaden limbs that has me wondering. Also, I'm craving icy things like slushies and very cold colas.

And how exciting about your nursery! Have fun decorating!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Definitely get it checked... I've had iron deficiency before, and it's different than just being super tired... Sounds like you may need some pills :)

We are super excited about the nursery... We have all the furniture now, assembled and the room is set up... Need all of the little touches. We will hang the floating shelves tomorrow then I will be making a crochet blanket and sewing a few pillows that will be personalized for baby.... DH is painting some art for above the crib (he's an artist)... 

It's early but we are very excited. Lol. Went to the nice shop where we are registering (I've started an online registry) and got some info on car seats (and picked one) and confirmed that we like the stroller that I chose :).


----------



## Darlin65

That's exciting Sunny!

I can't stop eating so much at night. Tried eating more earlier during the day and I'm still so hungry at bed time. I've gained a few more pounds too :cry:


----------



## Sunnyleah

How early could you feel the baby kick from the outside??

I'll be 21 weeks tomorrow and swear I can feel him from the outside but DH always misses it!!! I know he's a super active baby and I feel his kicks getting quite strong but wonder if I'm just confusing the inside/ outside feeling?? Is 21 weeks way too early or possible?


----------



## Starry Night

I think it's possible. I've already felt my baby from the outside. I first felt it from the outside about 3 or even 4 weeks ago. DH felt it too. But this baby doesn't kick very hard all that often. It rolls more and sort of tap-dances. It moves a lot differently than my ds did.


----------



## Darlin65

We've felt baby from outside from about 17wks. It wasn't very strong or constant tho. I'd say at about 20wks was when it became more routine for us ;)


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Sunny - yeah, I am thinking about my iron levels. I have had issues with it while not pregnant. It's the groggy, hurts-to-think & leaden limbs that has me wondering. Also, I'm craving icy things like slushies and very cold colas.
> 
> And how exciting about your nursery! Have fun decorating!

I am getting my iron levels check in a couple weeks as well! So damn exhausted... ALL THE TIME. 



Sunnyleah said:


> Definitely get it checked... I've had iron deficiency before, and it's different than just being super tired... Sounds like you may need some pills :)
> 
> We are super excited about the nursery... We have all the furniture now, assembled and the room is set up... Need all of the little touches. We will hang the floating shelves tomorrow then I will be making a crochet blanket and sewing a few pillows that will be personalized for baby.... DH is painting some art for above the crib (he's an artist)...
> 
> It's early but we are very excited. Lol. Went to the nice shop where we are registering (I've started an online registry) and got some info on car seats (and picked one) and confirmed that we like the stroller that I chose :).

I am so excited/jealous that you are on top of the nursery already!!! We have not even moved and will probably not move until April :wacko: So, the nursery will have to be put together real quick! Luckily, we can paint and all that probably starting in february/march. So so exciting! What stroller did you choose? I am starting to look into strollers, I have already started a big portion of my registry on BRU and Amazon. We still have to pick out the car seat, stroller, crib, etc. 

Question: We buy the crib ourselves, right? Cause the registry helper on BRU said to register for it.... but I always thought that we buy it ourselves? Just curious! I already have my eyes on a few cribs, but can't make the purchase until we move as we have no space for it. 



Darlin65 said:


> That's exciting Sunny!
> 
> I can't stop eating so much at night. Tried eating more earlier during the day and I'm still so hungry at bed time. I've gained a few more pounds too :cry:

I can't stop eating late at night either!!! And I am eating CRAP. Like... cereal, pop tarts, bread, pretzels, etc. I have not had fruits or veggies in weeks cause they make me feel sick :( Is that bad for baby? My mom got a nutribullet for christmas, and I think I am going to test it out for her this week :haha:



Sunnyleah said:


> How early could you feel the baby kick from the outside??
> 
> I'll be 21 weeks tomorrow and swear I can feel him from the outside but DH always misses it!!! I know he's a super active baby and I feel his kicks getting quite strong but wonder if I'm just confusing the inside/ outside feeling?? Is 21 weeks way too early or possible?

I could feel him from the outside barely around 16-17 weeks, BUT it was few and FAR between... Like one day I would feel a tiny tap on the outside... nothing for the next week. DH and my mom felt him around 17 weeks and then not again until last week! SO I def think that 21 weeks is possible! I feel him all the time from outside... DH woke me up this morning by touching my tummy and talking to him and he was moving, so I wonder if he woke him up lol.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Great, I'm not crazy. Lol. Now if only we could time it so DH can feel! I'm excited that it can feel baby everyday throughout the day :). So reassuring! He packs quite the kicks too! Lol

So DH and I have begun our registry (online) and visited one of the shops to explore some things.... Any recommendations from the moms out there for products that are amazing, not worth the money, or absolute useless? Would love some feedback...

So far looking at the 

Chicco key fit car seat
The uppababy vista stroller
The mamas and papas high hair
And the graco pack and play....

I love the grobag sleep bags, and any blankets by Aidan and Anis...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mrs.Gax... We bought our crib & dresser and already had a chair... Basically I didn't want to wait so late to set up the nursery as I have no idea when there might be a shower for me... There's so many other items for people to give us anyways :). Our stroller is $789 plus tax & some accessories, our car seat & extra base is around $400.... Hoping our parents make those two big purchases... Otherwise little stuff but it adds up quick! The grobags are $50 each and I've registered for a light weight and a heavier one.... We also got our crib in a discount section because the box was damaged and not available and there was a nic on the crib.... So that wouldn't apply if it were on the registry....


----------



## Starry Night

What are gro bags?:blush:

We ended up getting a Graco Travel system. I had found one where the infant seat is rated up to 32 pounds so we were able to use it almost the entire first year. My parents ended up buying it for us.

I've heard that if you're going to be using breast pumps that Mendela is the way to go. We have one but it turned out I wasn't much of a pumper. It doesn't work for everyone.

Other than that....I don't really know if there are specific models or brands for items I'd recommend. I tend to follow the sales.

I do hate that Safety First seems to be the only brand of safety equipment out there. I hate their new childproof door knob covers. They are not effective at all. It doesn't take kids long to figure out how to break them apart. But it's the only kind you can find in any of the stores. The child saftey locks for cabinet doors also break easily. DS has broken some by pulling hard enough on the doors. Once again, it's all that's out there (and I've looked and looked and looked).

I don't even remember what type of playpen we have. I just like that it has a co-sleeper bassinet attachment.


----------



## Sunnyleah

A grobag is a brand of sleep sacks. Very good quality!

In Ontario we have a few companies making safety equipment. We have chosen our gates already, we are getting the ones that I have a work... Sturdy metal that screw to the wall. 

Our stroller is quite expensive but very high quality. DH sister has the same one and loves it!

I've heard about those breast pumps. I registered for the hand pump version. We are going with tommy tippy bottles and they have an adapter for that pump for only $5

Dh's mom will likely buy our stroller. Hoping my parents will buy the car seat & extra base. The rest is little stuff that if it's not given to us we will decide what we need and buy. Some stuff is more for convenience so not mandatory. Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I can find other brands of gates but it's the little things like child safety locks that I can't. Really annoying. And it's not just that Babies R Us carries them. They ALL do. I've checked Walmart, Zellers (before it went bankrupt), SEARS and Canadian Tire. Same with sheets and covers. I hate their designs. They're nasty. For blankets my mom and MiL make everything so that's fine.

I wanted a Peter Rabbit nursery and only Pottery Barn sold anything so we ended up getting most of our things off the internet. My mom just ordered a light switch cover off of Etsy and she has a cross-stick pattern book and is making a decorative pillow. Most of the nursery is decorated from DS but it will be nice to add to the collection. And if we do have a girl I will need to add a few girlish accents. But I wanted Peter Rabbit because I figured it worked for either gender. I loved Peter Rabbit as a girl.

Really, our big project will be DS' room. It's all princessy-looking so we have to make it boyish soon. (it's way too big to be reasonable for a nursery and our current nursery has a built-in change table). I'm still trying to decide on a theme for him but I'm most likely going to go with CARS. Not original but he loves McQueen.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, we are doing our nursery gender neutral too... Then when we have a second if it's a girl it will be easy to add some girly touches :). We likely have much more selection here in ontario I'm sure.... I've seen a least 3 different brands of safety products.... The internet can be very wonderful... Not sure about shipping though.... 

Cars is fun.... Once they are 2-3 years old they developed their own opinion and tastes so you gotta go with it :)


----------



## Starry Night

I wonder if IKEA would have anything. Manitoba has one now. Made front page news. LOL I grew up in Southern Ontario so seeing Manitobans getting so super excited about an IKEA was really quite quaint. ha ha

I was more excited when they got a Swiss Chalet. I pretend to take the credit for that one because I emailed them, begging them to come to Manitoba when we moved.


----------



## Darlin65

My biggest suggestion I have Sunny is to not go overboard on the stroller if you plan on having more. They only get MORE expensive if you need a double and they aren't nearly as easy to find a nice one like the single is. Just because you have to look for one that the features are good for both LO's.

I loved madela breast pump. Get plenty of storage containers or bottles and an extra set of pump pieces. The reason I say this is for washing purposes. If you get a large piece of tupperware or a bowl you can keep one in the fridge in between uses and then you can wash every other day. Washing pump pieces gets to be a lot after a while. 

I thought the diaper genie was a waste. Just if you have a stinky diaper, bag it in a grocery bag and put it in the garage or outside trash (we keep our outside trash cans in the garage anyway). 

I agree it's hard to find patterns and things I like. 

Starry try looking for munchkin brand stuff. It's our favorite! We use it for safety stuff, sippies and all his bowls etc.


----------



## Sunnyleah

The stroller were looking at can add a second seat. So basically converts to a double. Not a perfect double but suitable for what we need. 

Because I'm planning on cloth diapers we need a pail. Been looking at the Ubbi steal pail. Apparently the steal doesn't hold the smell like plastic does.


----------



## FeLynn

Hope you all are doing well. 

Im hanging in there have 2 appts next week one with midwife(at obgyn office) then one with MFM dr. This baby has been moving feeling some strong movements that sometimes hurt. Wednesday Im 20 weeks and will be half way through this pregnancy. Its hard to believe I keep making it further and further.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We have an ob appointment tomorrow. Excited to hear the hb again :). Then the second half of our anatomy scan next week!! Baby does not like to cooperate so we get extra scans ;)


----------



## Darlin65

I thought we had a mw appt tomorrow but it's next week :dohh: I'm glad I don't have to drink that nasty drink quite yet :haha:


----------



## MrsGax

Did you guys get the flu shot? In my city, a lady that was 28 just died from h1n1. I did not get the shot as I am weird about it and scared to put me and Gavin at risk by taking the shot... since they have never actually studied it on pregnant ladies. BUT now, I am getting scared cause it is h1n1 that is on the rise around here. I would totally quarantine myself until flu season is over, but I start clinical for public health rotation in February, and I am now second guessing my decision. I think if I never had a loss before, I would have no issues getting it... I just question every single thing. What did you guys do?


----------



## Darlin65

Yes it is recommended here. My mw advised me to do the flu shot and the TDAP shot. I did both with DS and I will be due for the flu shot again next month or so. I need to ask when they want me to have it again.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> Yes it is recommended here. My mw advised me to do the flu shot and the TDAP shot. I did both with DS and I will be due for the flu shot again next month or so. I need to ask when they want me to have it again.

Thanks girl! It just helps hearing from mommas that know the pain of a MC and all the worry that comes along with the next pregnancy.


----------



## Darlin65

Honestly after how ill I was with that stomach bug the minor cold you would get from the flu would be very minor! :haha: Plus I would think the minor sickness the vaccine would cause would be much better than the full blown flu you could get :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm a bad example for flu shots. I never get them. I rarely get sick though. It's more of the hassle of arranging getting it though then any fear. My friend is a doctor and just had a baby and highly recommends getting the shot if that helps :)

Darlin- I'm due for that test with the nasty drink in a few weeks :/. I think here it's 24-28 weeks. That's only 3 weeks away!! I'm guessing I'll get the requisition for it at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Darlin65

I had the orange last time this time I picked lemon lime. Hoping it goes better. I got horribly sick from it last time...diarrhea :blush:


----------



## SweetV

I have to have the drink at my next appt! yuck! At least this time they do it at the mw's office. Last time I had to go to the hospital.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I think I have to go to a life labs clinic... Not sure.... Not looking forward to the 3 hours of no peeing after that awful drink :(


----------



## SweetV

I remember it being horrible as well. Left sitting in the waiting room for hours. This time they want me to come 15 minutes before my appointment with the mw and then have my 45 min appt with her before they do the test. That doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Darlin65

It's so crazy how the regulations are diff. I can pee or whatever I just can't eat or drink. I drink it 30min before my appt and they draw my blood 30min after being there (It's a one hr test here). Then if I fail I got back for the 3hr one :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

I wish we could do just one hour! I know so many women who say that it should be one hour and if you fail, go back for the big one.... I'll find out tomorrow morning,,,


----------



## MonyMony

MrsGax said:


> Did you guys get the flu shot? In my city, a lady that was 28 just died from h1n1. I did not get the shot as I am weird about it and scared to put me and Gavin at risk by taking the shot... since they have never actually studied it on pregnant ladies. BUT now, I am getting scared cause it is h1n1 that is on the rise around here. I would totally quarantine myself until flu season is over, but I start clinical for public health rotation in February, and I am now second guessing my decision. I think if I never had a loss before, I would have no issues getting it... I just question every single thing. What did you guys do?

I got the flu shot. I usually get a sore arm and some icky feeling for a day, but this year nothing. So I guess it might not be too bad a dose this year.

I usually do get it every year, but this year I was especially keen because it's been shown that any kind of fever during pregnancy, no matter the cause, has adverse outcomes for the baby/child.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm pretty sure I only had to wait an hour after my drink. There's no way I could hold it in for 3 hours afterwards! I had a glucose test over the summer and I just had to wait an hour again. I didn't even have to fast beforehand. 

I forgot to get the flu shot this year. I guess I could still get one. Hearing about the resurgence of h1n1 has me spooked. I caught the flu while pregnant with DS and that really was the sickest I had ever been. I needed Tylenol to keep my fever at 100 otherwise it would have been 102 or even higher. The worst part though was not being able to breathe properly. I was in first tri when it happened and I was so scared my fever would hurt him.


----------



## Darlin65

I think it's crazy you guys can't go to the restroom! They draw blood here for it so you can go pee all you want :haha: Idk how they do it where you are.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I know they draw blood here too but something about peeing can affect the amount in your body. Not sure..

Appointment went well this morning. Hb was 130. Lowest ever. Ob says its fine and all is well. Scan results show no abnormalities :). Glad to hear no cleft lip as DH was born with a cleft lip/ pallet. And its hereditary. Up 2 lbs since last appointment. No comment yet regarding weight.


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny as baby gets bigger the heart rate usually slows some. As long as it stays in the normal ranges and you don't have an immediate drastic drop (like during labor) all is good :) That worried me with Logan too!


----------



## Sunnyleah

The Ob actually laughed cause I told him it's been 140 exactly every time since 12 weeks. He said awe you broke your streak!! Lol. He said it will fluctuate throughout pregnancy and even the day...


----------



## Darlin65

I just had the highest kicks I've had yet! And the strongest! They were a good 2-3 inches above my belly button :cloud9: He's going nuts. Think we had a growth spurt because I've feeling so much more today.


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's exciting Darlin!! I has a day last week like that. All of a sudden constant movement. Figured a growth spurt. Baby's been quiet today but I've also been super achy down below my belly so figure another spurt :). Lots of random movement during the night though. Actually kept me awake :)

I was surprised when the ob measured my uterus today from below (where I expected) to about 3 inches above my bellybutton. Crazy.


----------



## Starry Night

My baby is quiet today after a busy day yesterday. It mostly dances in there rather than full-on kicks. I felt a few tickles 3 inches or so above my belly button this morning. Last night it was using my cervix as a trampoline. Little One gets around!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry mines been quiet yesterday and today. Busy at night though. Usually kicking my cervix. Lol. Only a few flutters up near my belly button.


----------



## MonyMony

I've pretty much moved into the somersault and gymnastics phase too--lots of movement all the time! It's sweet, but also sometimes tiring and distracting, especially when I'm working or I just want to rest. 

This painless phase won't last long for me, as I'm petite, so my babies quickly run out of a lot of room to move. Doesn't mean they don't, of course, it just means by about 30 weeks, I'll start getting the painful jabs in the ribs and the highly visible movement...along with the heartburn I'm sure. Blech.

V-day today for me, by the way! Finding it hard to believe. There were plenty of times I didn't think I'd make it this far.


----------



## Darlin65

Yay MonyMony! I forgot 24wks was vday :) Friday will be ours!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations MonyMony on V day!!!! How exciting :). I still have a few weeks to go :)

As for being petit I'm 5'3" and wondered if that would affect baby's ability to move.... Currently getting lots of 'rolling' motions and the odd poke :)


----------



## SweetV

I'm so jealous! I get the occasional roll but nothing that DH can feel. Mostly when I'm sitting. Not loving the anterior placenta.
V day here too <3.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats sweetV!!! Bummer about the placenta blocking the movement :(

Last night when I went to bed our little guy went nuts!!! Almost knocked my hand off my belly at one point!! Of course by the time DH came up he had pretty much stopped. Then DH left again and continued!!! This little guy is really making DH work for it :) lol


----------



## Starry Night

ha ha! What a stinker! How do these babies keep on doing that? They all really seem to know how to annoy their daddies. 

SweetV and MonyMOny - congrats on reaching V-day!!!

afm - halfway there!!!


----------



## MonyMony

SweetV said:


> I'm so jealous! I get the occasional roll but nothing that DH can feel. Mostly when I'm sitting. Not loving the anterior placenta.
> V day here too <3.

Congrats! :thumbup:

FX that even with anterior placenta you'll feel more movement as baby gets bigger and longer!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry congrats on half way! Such a big milestone :)

And yep, this little guy is already making daddy work for it. Lol


----------



## FeLynn

Im a little annoyed. I just got my anatomy scan report in the mail, My MFM office seem to have pretty nasty attitudes believe me I can get nasty right back but I am trying to deal with this the best way I can. 

In my report it states what my normal obgyn should do with my care. He hasn't done anything the MFM dr has said to do like my antibody screening each month. I seen it says to stop Progesterone. I am wondering why no one brought this to my attention. If they think it will harm baby or isn't doing anything good for my baby then tell me don't have my dr tell me why you are the one requesting it. I am willing to listen to everyone and be okay with stopping it but why not talk to ME about it at my appt when I was there. That just bugs me. I know the genetic counselor said the taking progesterone can alter a baby boys penis, basically she said the hole can be in the wrong spot which then my baby would need operation to fix it if it happens. I have never heard of this but she never said hey I'm going to suggest to the MFM dr to request you to stop. Also I noticed they aren't forth coming with all info. I saw on my ultrasound that day that I was measuring ahead which is no big deal, the tech said oh my your measuring ahead by a good distances but then left when I asked how far. I was taking pics the whole time with my Ipod before my charger broke. I asked the dr when he came in and he said your right on track um really I know I have always measured ahead so why not tell me. I seen on my report is has my current due date may 20th but they are sticking with my lmp due date which is may 28th. 

Prior to getting my report I was very upset with my OB I ripped them a new one and told them I would be collecting copies of my chart and going else where. Why bc I don't feel I can depend on him. Honestly I wont have him deliver my baby or give birth at his hospital bc that is where i had 2 of my losses at I have been on the maternity floor twice with no baby but ppl kept coming in my room asking where is your baby. so from day one I knew I wouldn't be delivering where he thinks I will, I was only seeing him bc he was the closest one to me. 

What really sent me off his office called on last Thursday to cancel my appt for Monday bc he had an emergency came up. I understand emergencies happen but this was the 3rd time he has done this to me with in 19 weeks of my pregnancy I have called his office several times about issues 3 times were bleeding and pain related he ha was never in the office to call me back. I know he isnt always going to be available but really he is never available. I know he has 2 different locations and goes to 4 hospitals. One doesn't deal with pregnant women they dont have delivery rooms or maternity ward one doesn't take my insurance one is his main hospital he is at and the other one is where my MFM dr is. I think he is spread too thin and cant keep up with all his patients. I have to remind him I need blood work I want the NT scan during 1st tri I need to be set up for this and that he is never on track with me and it bugs me. Sorry I seem to venting here. 

Anyway I called MFM office to clear up some things on my report she said they are specialist and they know what is best. Okay i get that but why didn't a dr speak to me about it instead they are telling my dr what to do with me. I am very involved in my care I want to know it all and I will be the one to call the final shots or I will go else where. She said they don't need to speak to me drs speak among drs and they decide things um really I don't want care like that I want to be involved in my care.

so after venting on here my question is, is taking oral progesterone a issue is it harmful? I am sorry I find it odd that this baby has stuck while I was on it. I had 3 losses well 4 including my twin that is still in me for no reason and after 3 baby boys so I want to be informed in the decisions with ME.


----------



## SweetV

Oh no! I can't speak to the progesterone but I can say that if you aren't happy with your doctor you should find another! I stuck with mine through 3 of my pregnancies although she did not deliver my DS. I couldn't stand her receptionist, she was very rude and condescending.
With my losses I found the Dr. to be very cold and unavailable. I knew something was wrong but the receptionist told me I had to wait for my next appt. 2 weeks later no hb. Dr. gave me mesoprostal and sent me home (further research on my part indicates that she should not have done this due to how far along I was, it was horribly traumatic, painful, lead to a very bad infection and a D&C anyways). The Dr was always hours behind. It didn't seem to matter what time of day my appt was I would wait for hours. I began to hate the inside of the waiting room. All this for a 5 minute appt. I made the decision after that to not return and couldn't be happier. Go with your instinct. Baby deserves it!!


----------



## Darlin65

I don't know about the progesterone but if you are not comfortable you need to switch. Some of the issues you are having are very similar to the issues I hd with the 1st Dr. I saw for DS. I am SO SO SO glad I switched to the mws. I still did not get the final labor/birth outcome I wanted but damn did they try! They also kept up on all my stuff without any reminders and were very thorough. The original doctor was making my life a living hell. 

I had my scan today. Baby looks good. Def still a boy! They are monitoring my placenta tho. It's right on top of my cervix but not touching. Also have to go for a fetal echo because of DS's heart history. We go back in 6wks to check the placenta again. DS has his 18m appt tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (10).jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- great news about the positive scan :). Bummer about the placenta. 

My OB told me that there's no proof that progesterone helps... But the specialist put me on it as I was spotting and had a previous loss & chemical... And gosh this one stuck... Makes me wonder... Haven't heard about negative affects though... I know the specialist told me that after 10-12 weeks the baby produces it's own progesterone and it's not necessary to continue taking it after that....

And definite switch doctors if you're not happy... We are quite happy with our OB but he can be a bit cold.... Luckily our family doctor and the specialist we saw for the first trimester are amazing and very sensitive and supportive so I can deal with the OB being a bit cold... But he's knowledgable and available, and no waiting, and answers questions, etc.... We saw him with our first loss and he was a bit clinical but gave us all of the options with pros and cons and said it's our decision.... And supported us in any choice... So yeah... No ones perfect, he's definitely good for us...


----------



## MonyMony

Sorry to hear about the doctor problems FeLynn! I hope you find someone more professional soon.

As far as medical advice, I have heard a lot of women taper off the progesterone but I never knew why. I wish you luck in finding out the rest of the story.

Wow, nice and clear there Darlin! Wish I could catch a glimpse of my little one again...but no medical reason so far to have another ultrasound.


----------



## Darlin65

I do have to say it is hard. I feel like this pregnancy has been a little tough. We originally were hoping for a girl because we only wanted the two. Now I feel like the chances of vbac are slipping through my fingers because of the placenta issues. Super nervous for my gd test Tues. I'm really afraid that will go wrong too.


----------



## MonyMony

Really hoping for a VBAC here too. But doctor said yesterday they would be less tolerant of variations in baby's heartrate and would attempt fewer interventions, so I know the risk of a repeat csection is quite real. I hope that placenta moves up for you!

And good luck with gd test. I'm not scheduled for mine for 4 weeks yet...wonder why the difference.


----------



## Darlin65

I could have done it anywhere between 24wks and 28wks so I chose to get it out of the way :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, my placenta was low at 12 weeks and the specialist said it wasn't an issue unless it was still low in the third trimester. Fingers crossed it moves for you :)

I'm sure your GD test will be good! It tough but try not too worry. :hugs:

I haven't heard about my test yet. See the ob next at 25 weeks so guess I'm getting it late :/. Hopefully I can get into the clinic to do it. Seems everything in this pregnancy is late. Got my requisition for our anatomy scan at 17 weeks and couldn't get in until after 20!! Now that we need a follow up it will be after 22 weeks!! Again, soonest they could fit us in :/. It's crazy. Even the ob was surprised they couldn't get us in sooner!!


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't heard about my GD testing either. I see my OB on Wednesday so I'll probably hear about it then.

Felynn - I'm sorry for the bad experiences you're having with your doctor. I hate when they're so negligent and thoughtless of woman's concerns--especially when she has a history similar to yours. It's not like you're being paranoid or silly. You have a reason to be concerned!

Darlin - that is definitely a boy! lol No mistakes on that one.....;) I would be worried about the placenta previa too but everyone I know who has ever had it ended up not needing the section because it moved on it's own. My Dh's cousin had hers move at the final hour...just a week before her scheduled section. 

afm - I am really leaning towards just having another section. VBACs don't scare me for myself but the thought of my baby going into fetal distress and needing another traumatic emergency section just sends me into anxiety attacks. I feel like it's tempting the fates to expect a second happy ending from such a scenario. An elective section would at least be a lot smoother and calmer than one that was an emergency.

And I'm getting flippin' sick of everyone I knowing trying to tell me how I have to go for a VBAC and that it is better for me because "sections are so hard on you". Um....NONE of the women saying this have EVER had a section. I have. I know what the recovery is like and it wasn't THAT bad. Call me "too posh to push" I don't care. My son is here and happy and healthy. And if a section is needed to guarantee the same for this baby then that is what I'll do. Blah!!! 

I've read the pamphlets. I know VBACs are supposed to be better for you...on paper. A part of me even wonders what it would be like or if I could do it...I'd almost like to prove it to myself. But then I think about the baby and what happened last time. I just can't do it. I still need to talk to my OB and see what she thinks but yeah...leaning towards the elective.


----------



## MonyMony

I've had both and I can honestly say that vaginal is so much easier to recover from. I did have an epidural. So that made the vaginal birth really manageable for me--I am a wimp about pain. 

But I understand how you can still be tramautized about an emergency c-section. Mine was unexpected, but not an emergency. Baby was fine all along. We had plenty of time to discuss pros and cons of having one due to a difficult presentation. So I feel like I had a real choice and went into it with eyes open. I think that's all we can hope for, so I'm sure you'll make the best decision for yourself.


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny I'd call and ask about it. I guess the results can be affected if it's after 28wks? :shrug: I'm not sure.

Starry: EVERYTHING has it's risks. I lost a lot of blood with my cs. If we had done a vaginal birth Idk how DS would have faired with his heart so i say it was divine intervention he was breech ;) It's all what you think/feel is best based on your experience. I want a vbac because I don't want the epi or spinal. IV drugs only for me please! I have permanent nerve damage from my spinal and it scares me that it could get worse :wacko: The guy who did it was wonderful and I adored him for how amazing he was during the whole surgery but sometimes it's unavoidable.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- you have to do what's best for you.... Whatever that may be.... My SIL will be having her third CS due to placenta issues... And it's what's best for her. I'd rather avoid one but will do whatever is needed for my child :). Please don't let others tell you any bad things about you because you choose a CS


----------



## Starry Night

If I knew I wanted a third child I would for sure go for the VBAC. The thought of 3 sections is unappealing and I don't think there are any OBs in North America that would allow a VBAC at that point. But this is our last child so I don't care if my body needs some extra 'down' time. Unless an accident happens, my body won't go through pregnancy again.

Either way, my mom is coming out for the first 2 weeks so for the worst part of the recovery I will have someone to help clean and cook and take care of DS. And with DS I was in the hospital for 5 days so I really didn't have to be on my own for about 3 weeks all together. By that point I could putter around and do the basics just fine.


----------



## Sunnyleah

For sure Starry, this is obviously something that you have out lots of thought into and I'm sure you will make the right choice for you, your body, and your family.... :)

AFM very excited to feel our little guy moving all around so much! So reassuring :). Can't wait until he's here! It's starting to hit me all of the things we'd like to do before his arrival (mostly nursery related projects)... Hoping we get it all done...

I will be crocheting a custom blanket for baby,..
Sewing a pillow with his name on it to match the nursery,
And sewing an owl pillow (again matching the nursery)...

DH will be creating three or four forest themed painting for above the crib, and a growth chart..... 

We also got letters to spell baby's name and are debating how we'd like to finish them :)

So excited but so much to do!


----------



## Darlin65

Any weekend plans ladies?

I have a friend coming over tomorrow to do a photo shoot. Can't wait to try out my new camera!

Then we have our hospital tour Sunday :happydance:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that sounds fun!!! I'm so curious to tour our hospital. Our classes don't start until around 30 weeks (soonest we could get in) and I think they give us the info to book our tour. Not sure?? I guess that's only 8 weeks away though!!

We are attending a wedding ceremony this afternoon. A dear friend is getting married mostly for her mother (who is terminally ill). They never really planned on it but it was her mothers request. So it's just the church ceremony. Unfortunately her mother is too ill to attend :(. Hoping to get pictures to her in time. Kind of a bitter sweet afternoon. I'm sure I'll be in tears!!

Then dinner with my parents. And apparently my mom cross stitched a blanket for baby!! So excited to see it :). DH and I will be visiting a yarn/ fabric store to choose yarn/ fabric for two blankets that I will crochet, two pillows that I will sew, and possibly fabric to cover the wood letters we bought!! So exciting!!


----------



## Starry Night

We're having people over for dinner tonight. We don't really know them but they're new to the area so we thought it would be nice to try and get to know them and make them feel welcome. We have met with them once or twice before (they go to our church) so it should be fun. I've got some cornish hens in the slow cooker.


----------



## Darlin65

That sounds nice Starry. I wish we had more couple friends. Neither of us has many friends period. We are pretty modest/conservative and it's hard to find people that we mesh well with. We don't smoke and can't be around it because DS only has the one lung and we are pretty laid back most of the time. We don't like large groups. We like to stay in and have game nights etc. Most are dying to get out usually, not our thing really.

My plans changed :( It's super cloudy here so we have to do pictures another time. I am going to lunch with the same friend tho so I still get to do something :) Might stop and pick up a project on my way home for Avery.


----------



## Starry Night

Have fun with your friend!

We don't have a lot of couple friends either. We have couples we get along with and sometimes spend time with but we don't mesh with them like we did with our friends back home. Part of the issue is my dh is a pastor and you just can't get buddy-buddy with people in your church. It's a weird dynamic and it's kind of hard to explain unless you're in it. It's part of the job. And it's a small town so there isn't really anyone else outside the church. Also, everyone is busy farming so it's tough to get together. We have each other but it can get lonely. 

Our best couple friends are actually my brother and his wife (I married my brother's best friend, ha ha....my brother was the best man at our wedding) but they live a 2 hour flight away. We're actually planning on moving back in a year or two. :)


----------



## Darlin65

We don't even have family we are close to that we can hang out with :( We don't mesh "that" well with our siblings anyway lol I'm not on speaking terms with my sister right now actually. 

The girl I am going to lunch with today I've known since high school. We were in choir together and shared a room on our big Florida trip my junior year. I started dating DH in high school too so we all get along really well. Her boyfriend is awkward but he is really sweet and his nerdyness meshes well with DH's :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

We don't have a lot of friends either. Well DH does. Most of 'my friends' are the spouses of dhs friends. We have a few couple friends but most aren't married. One if our closest friends dated DH in high school!! Lol. But we all get along great. They just had a baby girl in October so great to talk to. And she's a doctor do awesome advice :)

We usually stay in and about once a month we invite friends over for games night. And once a month go visit someone. Lol. But it's what we like :)


----------



## Starry Night

My closest girl friends I've had since highschool and one since we were toddlers. One of my best friends now lives in New Zealand so I don't know when I'll see her again but we Skype when we can. It's hard to find a time that works due to the crazy time difference. But once we're back home I at least will have the chance to see her when she comes for a visit. I was so bummed that I missed her last visit. We had been back home for a visit just the month before. We had tried to coordinate our trips so we could see each other but she was hemming and hawing for so long that we just had to make a decision and we went while DS could still fly for free.


----------



## Darlin65

Ugh... guess we can't go tomorrow. I was checking the time and address and realized we aren't allowed to bring Logan with us. Unless we can miraculously get a sitter for 1pm tomorrow it's not happening and we can't get scheduled back in until February.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that sucks!!! Too bad :(

Starry- my best friend lives a few hours away and I only manage to see her a few times a year :/. It's hard.


----------



## Darlin65

My mom just got back to me and is taking him for us so we can go :happydance:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay Darlin!! That's exciting :). Can't wait to hear what it's like :)


----------



## Darlin65

It was a lot of fun! Hospital was very nice. My only complaint is from 9am-3pm the close down the nursery so baby has to stay in my room :( That was the time I usually slept or showered and things. Plus that's when I will be alone after a long night. I like to keep LO with me in the evenings. DH will still be going to work so he won't be coming by until after 3pm to see us.


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's not so bad Darlin... Here our babies don't have a nursery. Only NICU if needed. All babies are in your room the whole time. And most women go home after 24 hours unless there's a problem. You can even request to go home after 4 hours if all is well :)


----------



## MonyMony

Huh, there's actually not a time that you can't send the baby to the nursery here. Maybe because we have larger hospitals? Or better staffed? I don't know but I've been to two different ones and hadn't heard of such a thing. I'm going to appreciate it more now though!


----------



## Darlin65

We are delivering at a really good hospital and it's very large. One of the best in the country which shocks me even more. They say they do it because they want you to bond with your baby and learn to properly care for them before going home but idk :shrug: I guess I just see it as not every newborn has the same schedule and you have to find what works for you at first. I wouldn't have batted an eye with DS because I had 24hr help but I won't this time. I also stayed 5 days with him tho after my cs (4nights) so I see it differently. Jus because they say 24hr for a vag and 48hr for a cs that isn't always how it goes.

Our washer just broke :brat: It's going to cost hundreds to fix or we can just buy a new one. either way it's expensive and I am stressed out now. I wanted to do more for baby :( This was the month we were supposed to catch up bills and buy baby things because DH got an extra check.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry to hear about your washer... So frustrating! Ours broke the first week in our house, they always seem to have the worst timing :/

As for nurseries I think the idea here is also about bonding and they really push breast feeding here... You're only in the hospital for a short time, so it's really one day/ night and they are avoiding the shock of a newborn hitting once people are at home. My SIL had a CS and still had the baby in her room the whole time... Luckily her DH was there the whole time to help... You can buzz the nurse to come and help you but it's all in your room. 

I wish we had a nursery for a break while recovering from labour! A few hospitals here still have nurseries but they encourage parents to keep the baby in their room for the most part.


----------



## FeLynn

how are all you ladies? I know this baby is sticking but it really hasn't hit me yet I guess bc I know at anytime something can happen. I will be 21 weeks on Wednesday. I think once march hits maybe it will put me in baby mode as for now I wont buy anything or think of names.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there FeLynn. I've only had the one loss and chemical and everyday worry that something could still go wrong. It's tough, but we will get there :). Are you feeling baby move much yet? I have found the daily reminder that he's ok very
Comforting... Although, if he has a quiet day I worry. Lol. I'm aiming for 26 weeks as baby has excellent chances t that point :).


----------



## Darlin65

I know what you mean. I get so worried sometimes because I get horrible braxton hicks. Like tonight I decided I wanted to make DH and I a yummy dinner and just being on my feet in the kitchen made them horrendous :( Even sitting and resting in between tasks doesn't curb them much. I had them with DS but not until much later.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that would be scary!! I wouldn't be able to work in that case :/ on my feet most of the day.


----------



## Darlin65

Have to admit that dinner was well worth the discomfort! :haha: I made homemade chicken pot pie topped with homemade rosemary biscuits. It didn't make as much as I thought it would but it was still good and we both have super full bellies. DH is a little disappointed there's not enough leftovers for lunch tho :rofl: The biscuit dough made enough so I could split in half and freeze half. I haven't been able to eat veggies like that this whole pregnancy it was so nice! :D


----------



## Darlin65

How is everyone? What does you OH's vacation/time off look like for when LO comes? I know some of the other countries allow paternity leave an things but we don't have that here. DH has to just use his vacation and sick time.

Feeling pretty frustrated right about now. I've been telling DH to figure out his vacation and get it under control for months so we can properly plan everything. He finally did it today when I reminded him for the 100th time. Well he only has 18hrs! The way it accumulates he won't even have a full 30hrs by the time Avery comes so he won't even have a full freaking 40hr work week. I'm so mad. He took all that time off at Christmas and it was so irresponsible. He assured me he had the time so I was ok with it. It completely ruins all our plans. I wanted to take some time together alone once taxes come back without DS but now we can't because he doesn't have the time. Not to mention he will end up using some of that anyway for things like the fetal echo etc. that we have to go to. I was really hoping for a chance to maybe squeeze in some alone time for our 1yr anniversary :(


----------



## MonyMony

I hope you feel more confident soon, FeLynn. I've started to feel a little more urgency lately about getting the house in order and buying some supplies. Always takes longer than you think. But I won't be getting a shower since this isn't my first so I can't count on much help there. Whatever isn't a hand-me-down from my own or friends' kids will have to be bought by us. 

I want a babymoon too, Darlin65, just don't know if it's realistic. OH is a professor, so he can't take a break from teaching during the week. That leaves weekends, which are more expensive, but my kids have all these activities they need ferrying around to. So it will really be up to whether family can babysit a couple of nights. 

If I stay at my job I'll get 12 weeks, only partly paid. Hubby gets a whole semester off for paternity so he could take next fall or the spring afterward. But he won't be able to take any time off at birth, though his schedule is flexible during the times he's not teaching. I actually don't know how we're going to get the kids off to school with a newborn--it's already crazy in the mornings! Already looking forward to summer vacation...


----------



## Sunnyleah

We have paternity here but it's one year between mom & dad. The first 6 weeks must be mom but parents can take the time together. So you could take 6 months each at the same time or any other division so long as the first 6 weeks are mom (they are different then parental leave as they are intended for healing from pregnancy/ birth). We are very lucky. But it's only 60% of your salary. Since I'm taking the full year then doing daycare at home DH is just taking 2 weeks vacation when baby arrives.


----------



## Starry Night

I never got maternity with my first because I had to go on bed rest and on worker's compensation and even that ran out before my son was here. Perhaps I could have applied for maternity on my own (I was a little fuzzy on all the rules) but we were also distracted by moving across the country at the time. I think it would have been a logistical nightmare! I'm a SAHM now so it doesn't really matter. DH will probably take a few days off to be with me in the hospital and once my mom comes to help he'll probably go back to work.

My OB appointment is today. Getting really anxious to find out the gender! But we're supposed to have a winter storm today so I really hope the driving conditions are not too bad. We got caught in white-out conditions on a recent drive to the city and that was so stressful! And we don't have winter tires...oi.


----------



## Darlin65

Good Luck Starry! I had my glucose test yesterday. The clear lemon lime drink was still gross but didn't make me near as sick as the orange. 

He talked to the new company and they would allow him one week off but it would not be paid. Because of this we are just going to take it and prepare for a week of no pay. This month we get to pay off all our credit cards and I am going to buy extra groceries and start my freezer meals. That way we have some money in case of an emergency available on the cards and we have food. That's sort of what we did with DS but I didn't get paid leave from work and he was unemployed temporarily. Kind of excited because he actually ended up getting an even bigger pay increase than he thought he would! :happydance: He will be traveling further everyday so it doesn't equal more money in our pocket really but at least we won't have less! ;)


----------



## Darlin65

I can't remember if anyone on here was thinking about a vbac. I just wanted to share a conversation I had with my mw yesterday at my appt. I was really wanting natural but she suggested I go ahead with the epidural. She said it's not something they normally push for but for my situation she does suggest it. She said that even tho it is rare I need an emergency cs for uterine rupture there are other reasons for one such as baby's hb dropping etc. She said because it is so important to me to be fully present and active at baby's birth that an epi is best. That way if for some reason things don't go as planned I don't need to be put all the way under. Also the risks of being put under are much worse for baby than just getting that epi and esp Since Logan has a heart deffect history and lung defect. She said babies that are born in a an emergency cs with general anesthesia usually have breathing issues right after etc. While I really wanted to labor naturally I think she made some great points and I will definitely be leaning towards the epi once I get so far along.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm probably not going to go for my VBAC (depending on what the doctor says, of course) but yeah, I would definitely go for the epidural "just in case". I was put under for my son's c-section and while I don't have regrets and didn't get any side effects from GA I would still like to be 'present' for this child's arrival....whatever happens. However, my epi didn't work last time and that's why I had to be put under. There just wasn't time to redo it due to the emergency nature. And when you're put under your partner is not allowed in the room so we both missed the arrival of our first born. We always joke that we have to trust the nurses that they gave us the right baby. :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

> We always joke that we have to trust the nurses that they gave us the right baby

This is something that actually really scares me! :shock:


----------



## MonyMony

That's interesting. I had the epi for both my labors for pain mgmt, but it was pretty darn quick and effective. I don't know why they wouldn't be able to do one instead of general if it becomes necessary. I also had a long discussion with my ob about trying for VBAC, but she was not insistent on an epidural at all. She also said there was a slight increased risk for uterine rupture and baby's heartbeat lowering, but that they would simply monitor the situation more closely and take appropriate actions. I guess I'd say you should keep an open mind about it all. 

The thing I hate most about having the epi is that they pump you full of IV fluids which blow me up to the size of a balloon and it always takes me days to get unbloated. Also, with my first I got a pretty bad UTI from the catheter they insert. I fully believe natural is the way to go if you're up for it...but not everyone is and that should be a valid choice too.

I don't think I'd ever mistake someone's else's kid for my own. My husband and I are very different-looking (from multiple ethnicities--Russian, Jewish, Spanish, Italian, Irish, Native American) so our kids are a pretty unique combination.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I hope you find out today! How exciting!

Darlin, that would be scary not being present or having DH there. Definitely get the epi!

AFM for our next child I will not have any mat leave as I plan on being a SAHM. Not intentions to go back this time after mat leave... We will have to plan ahead for that. Although I will be doing childcare in our home after mat leave, so I'll have to figure out how long of a gap I want between stopping and starting again when it's time for our second. I'm thinking 3-6 months no pay.... Then I'll just take in one or two kids plus my then two....

And we have a baby shower! My two SIL are throwing one for us on April 5! So excited! It seems so far away, and since we really aren't buying anything before then, some serious restraint is needed :/


----------



## Darlin65

Yay for a baby shower!

Mony Mony, depending on the situation I can totally see her point. Sometimes it can take more than one shot to get the epi. Both my sil's had a very hard time getting theirs when they had cs and it took one an hr to finally get hers in right so I totally see what she means. I'm kind of wondering if I could get it placed and just keep a very low dose. It wasn't how long they take to take effect but how long it may take to get it placed. Also with a uterine rupture (which she acknowledged was very tiny) you don't have any extra time to really even have it placed. That's one of those situations where it needs to happen like 5min ago :haha: I'm glad she was very upfront with me. I think most would have not told me and then after the fact told me I was sol. I do have to admit tho failure to progress with on worries me since I've never done this before. Hence why I wonder if I could have it placed and just keep it on a super low dose. I really just want to go into labor and be able to labor most of the way. I have to admit if it ends in a cs as long as I am awake I'm not completely heartbroken. With DS I didn't get the excitement of even going into labor though :nope:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin I can understand the lack of excitement when an emergency situation arises. My niece was born by cs not really an emergency but delivered at 30 weeks. She had growth restriction so 3 days of monitoring and then the doctors just said lets do it now.


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah we went in to turn him and he wouldn't they were like "well, you're already hooked up to your iv and have been monitored and fasting we have 5pm open".


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin bummer :/. I'm hoping for natural but will take whatever brings baby out safely. My other SIL had a cs because my nephew was breach and wouldn't turn either.


----------



## Starry Night

Showers are exciting! I hope you enjoy yours, Sunny!

I had my appointment today and everything looks good with baby. All is healthy. And.... we're Team :pink:!!! 

I celebrated with some shopping. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

What's surprising is my OB really wants me to go for a VBAC. If that's her opinion then I guess I could go for it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations on team PINK Starry!! That's so exciting :)
Glad all is well!!


----------



## Darlin65

Starry that is GREAT NEWS! :bunny: So happy she is supportive and yay for a little girl :happydance:


----------



## Darlin65

Our boys are officially outnumbered! :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

That was quite a turn!! Went from the dominating boys to girls taking over pretty quick ;)


----------



## Darlin65

Idk why it's just now on my mind but I didn't gain a single pound at my last visit Tuesday. She didn't seem too worried but she did ask why I wasn't gaining. She asked if I was eating and if I was just eating healthier. I said no. She then said so you're just eating whatever you want when you want? I told her pretty much and she left it at that. I guess she's not concerned she seemed like she expected some gain at this appt tho. 

We got our date for our fetal echo this morning. It's the 22nd at 9:15am. Dryer is on it's way. It will be here any minute...think I just heard them pull up! :happydance:


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on team :pink:, Starry! And so happy to hear baby is healthy.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - is the fetal echo to check out the baby's heart? I hope this LO has a perfectly healthy heart and you have one less thing to worry about! I'm sure you'll gain weight when your body needs to.

afm - I don't go for my GD screening for another 8 weeks. Everywhere seems to be so different. I can't remember when I went for it with my son. Parts of that pregnancy are already becoming a blur. And I really like the orange drink. I know everyone complains about it but I think it's yummy! ha ha I just have problems guzzling it quickly enough. I don't like to guzzle in general.


----------



## Darlin65

I have issues drinking it quickly too Starry. I felt like I was going as fast as I could and still barely got it down in time :dohh:


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats on team pink!

My shower is being planned for march 29. My mom is the main person putting the shower together. 

I had another ultrasound on Monday because at my last one they couldn't get a great view of the heart. She was so active! But this time they were able to see the heart and everything looked great.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm also not a guzzler. Not looking forward to having to drink do much so quickly :/. No idea when mine is though. 

We've also had trouble with our little guy being too active for pictures at the scans. Lol. I've been feeling him constantly today!! Guess he's big enough now ;)

As for weight I've still only gained a total of 4-5 lbs. no loss in first trimester. Lady appointment was up 2 lbs from previous but now no more gain. Doctor wasn't concerned.


----------



## MrsAmk

Just found this thread; I am due May 26th with my rainbow after my son Silas was born still at 37 weeks March 30 2013. Looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, MrsAmk. I am so sorry to hear about Silas. :hugs: Congrats on your new pregnancy.


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Showers are exciting! I hope you enjoy yours, Sunny!
> 
> I had my appointment today and everything looks good with baby. All is healthy. And.... we're Team :pink:!!!
> 
> I celebrated with some shopping. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> What's surprising is my OB really wants me to go for a VBAC. If that's her opinion then I guess I could go for it.

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!! So excited for you!!!



Darlin65 said:


> Idk why it's just now on my mind but I didn't gain a single pound at my last visit Tuesday. She didn't seem too worried but she did ask why I wasn't gaining. She asked if I was eating and if I was just eating healthier. I said no. She then said so you're just eating whatever you want when you want? I told her pretty much and she left it at that. I guess she's not concerned she seemed like she expected some gain at this appt tho.
> 
> We got our date for our fetal echo this morning. It's the 22nd at 9:15am. Dryer is on it's way. It will be here any minute...think I just heard them pull up! :happydance:

I have not gained much since my last appt either I still eat whatever I want, though! My mom said that it will all start to pack on in months 7-8 :shrug:

I hope everything goes great at your fetal echo! I will be praying for you. And yay! getting new appliances is exciting :) 



schultzie18 said:


> Congrats on team pink!
> 
> My shower is being planned for march 29. My mom is the main person putting the shower together.
> 
> I had another ultrasound on Monday because at my last one they couldn't get a great view of the heart. She was so active! But this time they were able to see the heart and everything looked great.

My shower is March 29th as well :) My mom is also doing it! Do you have a theme? Everyone says I need a theme but idk! 



Sunnyleah said:


> I'm also not a guzzler. Not looking forward to having to drink do much so quickly :/. No idea when mine is though.
> 
> We've also had trouble with our little guy being too active for pictures at the scans. Lol. I've been feeling him constantly today!! Guess he's big enough now ;)
> 
> As for weight I've still only gained a total of 4-5 lbs. no loss in first trimester. Lady appointment was up 2 lbs from previous but now no more gain. Doctor wasn't concerned.

My little guy is active but only at different times of the day It worries me sometimes since most people I know say that their child was super active in the womb! I feel him much more than I used to, but he does like to sleep a lot, I think. 



MrsAmk said:


> Just found this thread; I am due May 26th with my rainbow after my son Silas was born still at 37 weeks March 30 2013. Looking forward to getting to know you!

So sorry about Silas. Looking forward to getting to know you as well! This is a great group of girls :) :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

MrsAmk said:


> Just found this thread; I am due May 26th with my rainbow after my son Silas was born still at 37 weeks March 30 2013. Looking forward to getting to know you!

Welcome.. So sorry to hear of the loss of your son Silas. What a difficult thing to live through. 

Congratulations on this new pregnancy! I'm sure Silas is happy to watch over this baby :)


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Gax - my little one is not a super wiggler either. Sometimes she will go on a wiggle spree but she's quiet most of the time. My OB said this was completely normal at this stage. There is no point to do kick counts. My son was also a 'quiet' baby inside. I couldn't start doing proper kick counts until third trimester. And any movement counts. It doesn't have to be full-on kicks. This little one licks to "tap dance" or roll. I mainly felt my son through his constant hiccups. My DS was a very easy-going baby once he was born so I think some of it is very much personality...even in the womb! My son would jump and kick whenever kids were laughing or screaming around me and sure enough, he is so super social and loves other kids.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, my LO is quite active when there's music on!! I feel lots of rolling and such. Big kicks mostly when I'm lying down. Like during a scan! Lol.


----------



## Starry Night

My son was like that too. It always seemed like he was running away from the scanner. My OB always had to chase him with the doppler and would struggle to read the heart beat. Or, DS would kick the wand right off my belly. Of all the scans I had to have, only once was he sleeping throughout. The rest of the times we got a whole show and dance.

This little one does not like to perform. When I was in the waiting room for my u/s she was banging on my very-full bladder like a drum. But the moment the scan started she went stock-still. All I saw was a single little tap dance. She only changed positions while I was in the bathroom before the very end of the scan. Soon as we started up again she went still and didn't even twitch.


----------



## Darlin65

OMG! I'm sorry I am behind ladies. I wasn't getting email notices :dohh: Catching up!


----------



## Darlin65

MrsAmk said:


> Just found this thread; I am due May 26th with my rainbow after my son Silas was born still at 37 weeks March 30 2013. Looking forward to getting to know you!

I'm so sorry for your loss MrsAmk :hugs: Congrats on your rainbow! Praying things go smoother for you this time. Adding you to the list :happydance: Do you know the gender or are you staying team :yellow:?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, the sonographer actually commented that our LO must be ticklish!! Every time the probe was on my belly where he was touching he wiggles away. Lol. He actually has kept me awake at night from wiggling so much. It's crazy. Lol. DH still hasn't felt him though!!! Similar to your LO performance anxiety. Lol. Just stops when DH puts his hand on my belly. Lol. 

I've been reading the what to expect book. Starting week 23-27 chapter now... Apparently he will go from approximately one pound now to two pounds by the end of this month!!! Holy moly!!! Lol


----------



## Starry Night

There's something so reassuring once our babies' weights can be measured in pounds and not ounces. Though, did you catch the story of how McMaster Children's Hospital was able to save the life of the baby who weighed less than a pound at birth? They showed a photo of the little girl with her father's wedding band around her thigh....she was so tiny! When the story came out she was a chunky one year old. Amazing.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I did see that! She was less than 25 weeks too wasn't she? It's amazing how children can survive :)


----------



## Darlin65

We went baby crazy today! :haha: We bought paint for the closet and glider, ordered the crib, mattress and a sheet and then tomorrow we are going to pick up a new light for the ceiling because I found one for $15! :happydance:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that's so exciting!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sounds like a great day for shopping! 

I get into a panic when I think about all we still need to get for DS' new "big boy" room so our little one can move into the nursery. I'm hoping to keep the baby in our room in a cot for a few months so that buys us a little extra time. I worry the most about the painting. DH and I are not crafty or handy so we'll see how it goes. We ended up not painting the nursery until DS was a year and my parents were over to help.


----------



## schultzie18

I am doing a gender reveal at the shower so we are just doing pink and blue. Maybe you could just pick a color instead of a theme?


----------



## Sunnyleah

So excited.... Received our first bag of hand me downs today :). Going to go through it tonight!


----------



## schultzie18

V-DAY!!! Excited! Next milestone will be hitting 3rd tri!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Scultzie!!! What a big milestone to reach :)

We have one more week until v day but I think I'll finally relax more at third trimester :)


----------



## Darlin65

Our crib came early! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0296.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunnyleah

Lovely crib Darlin! Is it convertible? We've decided that the one we bought will be used for all children and then we shall convert it for the last :)


----------



## MonyMony

What a cute crib-love the dark color!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on V-day, schultzie!

How did I get so far behind everyone? V day is still 2 weeks away for me though I don't know what our hospital considers viability. I'm sure each one is different depending on what facilities are available. 

darlin - how exciting! What a lovely crib.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, I'm going by 24 weeks for V day but my app says 26 weeks is more reasonable and that 28 is true viability. I guess before 28 weeks there's a chance of survival but at 28 weeks it's more reasonable.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin, I love the crib! Where did you get it? I have been looking for a crib. Should we get a convertible or just a regular crib? 

I can't believe that we are all getting to V day!!! Congrats everyone! Mine is on saturday And I think that I will still be in denial until he is born safe and sound in May lol. 

Question: do your baby shower thank you cards have to match the baby shower invites? lol random, I know. But I found these invites on shutter fly that I am obsessed with and they do not have a matching TY card.


----------



## Starry Night

I wouldn't worry about it at all! Get the ones you want and can afford. All that matters is the thank-you card. And honestly, I am so bad at forgetting to do them. With one of my showers I lost the entire list of who had been there and who had bought what. I was brand new to the area and didn't know everyone's names. There was no way I could get a card for everyone--especially those who gave money to the group gift but did not attend the shower. I felt awful for weeks afterwards but thought it would be worse to get a card for a few and not the rest.

If people make a stink about non-matching invites and thank you cards they have bigger issues. lol


----------



## Darlin65

Thanks everyone! :D

MrsGax- I ordered it offline on Amazon. I like the idea of the convertible crib but it's not necessary. Do whatever you like. They will be in the crib for quite sometime either way. Ours is a mini convertible because LO will be in the closet. We have a big walk in with it's own vent and everything so it's a mini room. I'm taking off the door and putting up curtains ;)

As far as the thank you cards... I just picked up a cheap pack from Walmart. They were baby themed and cute but they didn't match anything from the actual shower. Nobody is going to notice/care but you :thumbup:

Fetal echo went great today! Everything came back fabulous :happydance: Doctor barely set foot in the room because there was nothing to even talk about and he just let us go home :D


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, great news about the echo! Congrats :)

Mrs Gax, we chose a convertible crib as we then do not need to buy a bed later... So $250 for the crib, and $150 for extension rails.... Done. It convert to a toddler bed, then a double bed. So in the future we only need to buy anew mattress. We just figured for about the same price why not?

As for thank you cards, my two SIL are throwing date shower, I have no idea if or what the theme is. Or colours, or anything... So my thank you cards will just be what I like and pick up on my own :). I agree that no one will notice :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ok ladies, sleep has become very difficult for me :/. When I lie down it feels like anything in my stomach is coming up. Not heartburn (I have meds for that) and no nausea just everything coming up. I wait at least two hours after eating to go to bed and 3-4 after dinner. I often have a snack because I'm starving. So I prop myself up to go to sleep and my lower back aches!!!! I only sleep an hour at a time :/. Then when morning comes I'm exhausted and I have a sore neck & headache :( 

Any advice? Tips???

Oh and last night I think I actually aspirated stomach acid while sleeping propped up!!! Woke up choking/ coughing and my throat burned!! I can't seem to win :(


----------



## Darlin65

I would talk to the midwife or doctor you see. Try popping some antacids like tums that are really safe when pregnant about 20-30min before bed and see if that helps. If not then you may have developed a little bit more of a severe reflux problem. I'm sure there is something they can give you or recommend :thumbup:


----------



## Darlin65

Double Digits! :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## MonyMony

Sorry to hear, Sunny. I also have problems getting to sleep for same reason, though I'm so exhausted, once I fall asleep I usually stay that way. I do use two pillows. Maybe try getting less sleep? Seems crazy, but it does work for me. Unisom and Benadryl can also help.

I also use a humidifier all night which helps with the sore throat issue in the morning.

The lower back pain is probably not caused purely by propping up. It's probably all your muscles being strained by the growth of your stomach. I'm in physical therapy and do a lot of abdominal exercises to strengthen my core. The therapist says this should help relieve back pain (and pelvis pain). And do treat yourself to a massage. Either recruit OH, or get a prenatal one.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies...

I'm already taking prescription antacids but it's not burning, it's just stuff suddenly creeps up if that makes sense. I avoid eating for 2?hpurs before bed too. 

As for my back it is sore during the day but the propping up just makes it worse meaning I can't sleep :/. Enough to keep me awake :(. We have a humidifier too. It's been almost a week of waking up prettying every hour at night. And working 8-6 every day is not helping. I aim for 8 hours of sleep as I've heard about how too much time in bed can make it harder to sleep. So bed around 11pm, up at 7.


----------



## Darlin65

That's the difference between reg heartburn and reflux. With the reflux it is fluid that creeps back up ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I had really bad reflux with my son. I remember waking up choking on bile. It was nasty. I ended up having to prop myself up on the couch and sleep that way. I got hardly any real sleep in the last few weeks. I'm starting to get a bit of that this time around too. I usually take a couple gulps of milk before lying down and do my best to sleep propped up on two pillows. I keep water by my bed for waking up with a sore throat. For now I'm still sleeping OK.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies. Glad to know I'm not the only one :/. Starry I've woken up with that a few times now. Quite distressing. Coughed for 15 mins last night when it happened. I'm thinking I may have to switch to a chair/ the couch. Not ideal since DH stays up later working. It seems that even if I'm propped up once I'm asleep I still have the reflux :/ so frustrating. I'm concerned at how much worse it's going to get too.


----------



## Starry Night

I've been getting heart burn since the day I conceived (had it every night of the TWW) so I figured it was going to be bad again. LOL


----------



## Sunnyleah

I was actually on a prescription for heartburn before our first angel. Unfortunately I can't take that med while pregnant :/ 

I saw a GI and apparently I just have really high acidity in my body. Not much I can do about it, he said its part of my genetic make up. DH does too, so I feel for our lo!! Lol. He's doomed :/


----------



## Starry Night

It does sound like your LO is doomed. Poor guy. :(

For me heart burn is definitely pregnancy related. I mean, I occasionally get it when not pregnant but then I can connect it to something I ate. But it's only really bad when I'm pregnant. It's usually one of my very first signs. The only other time I had trouble with it was when I was coming off of the pill. I had really bad reactions to coming off the pill in general.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Coming off the pill I noticed my skin changed. And no ovulation for 4 months. But otherwise no noticeable change. 

Between our heartburn and various food allergies I'm praying our lo lucks out!!! Although neither of us gets sick hardly ever. Trade off maybe?? Lol


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe. That would be really nice. :) Kids do get sick a lot but one with a good immune system won't get as sick as often. DH and I hardly get sick either and my DS will catch the bugs going around but he's rarely really sick to the point where he's in a bad mood and needs to lie down. He has a stomach bug right now, actually, and is still running around and laughing and begging to go outside. He pretty much only barfs at night (and I don't hear it so it's a mess getting him up in the morning). 

Urgh. I pulled out our baby monitor so I could use it while DS was sick and the wire for one of the adaptors is chewed through -- there are cat bite marks all up and down it. It was one of those fancy, expensive digital monitors. I absolutely loved it! But systems like that cost $70 to $80. I have emailed the company asking for a replacement part but I haven't heard back yet. It's one of those times I wish there were baby showers for second borns. There are so many things I need and now this has been added to the pile.


----------



## Darlin65

Since it's been posted I've been having trouble with reflux the past couple of nights :wacko: I'd say last night was because of dinner tho. Chinese take out with a lot of deep fried things :haha:

We are lucky DS is fairly healthy. When we get really sick like with that bug we have him go stay elsewhere. I was really afraid with his heart and lung issues he'd get every cold etc. but he does pretty well.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, bummer about the monitor :(. The one were looking at is basically a camera with a router type thing. It allows you to download an app and use your phone as the monitor viewer. There is also a hand held monitor for babysitters. And you can add up to 4 cameras. Perfect for when I'm doing home care :). It's pricy though at about $400. Hoping it's gifted to us, not sure if we will spend the money if it's not. Lol

I actually slept well last night! So refreshing after several nights of being up every hour. We did set up the comfy chair in our bedroom with blankets and pillows in case i needed to sleep sitting up :) hoping it won't come to that, at least not this early! And only a few days until v-day for us... Monday, will be a great day :)

AND DH felt baby boy last night! So wonderful to share that feeling with him :)


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that's so wonderful that your DH could feel the baby. It's a good time to help them feel connected to the baby.

darlin - Mmm....Chinese food....now I have a craving for some chow mein. lol


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah. It's also the first time he called baby by his name (or intended name).


----------



## FeLynn

Hope you ladies are all doing well. I have been so busy between kids pregnancy and appts Im drained. My kids just got over being sick thankfully i havent caught anything yet knock on wood. I do have to get iron through Iv since my levels wont stay up. I hope it ties me over until this baby comes in may. I have had a few scares but all is well. I hope you all are doing well with your pregnancies or for those trying i hope you get a sticky baby soon and those suffering I am truly sorry sending hugs to everyone.


----------



## SweetV

I wish you ladies the best of luck however my perfect angel was born sleeping last weekend. We named him Alexander and he was an exact miniature of his older brother. We are waiting for answers as to why labor started so early. Thank you so much for your support over the last 4.5 months. All the best.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm so sorry SweetV :hugs: :cry: I hope you get some answers.

I hope you don't mind I updated the main page :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

SweetV so sorry to hear this news :(. Praying for your LO and that you find some answers. I hope you are able to find some peace.

:hug:


----------



## Starry Night

SweetV - I am so sorry. :cry: I hope you're able to get some answers and find some peace and healing in the days, weeks and months to come.:hugs:

Felynn - I hope you get your iron levels figured out and that you don't have to deal with any more scares.


----------



## Sunnyleah

24 weeks. V day. I'm in awe :). Our littler trouper is still here :)


----------



## schultzie18

SweetV I am truly so sorry! I know there isn't anything I can say to make you feel better but I will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## Darlin65

Got the call today that I passed my glucose test! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - congrats on reaching V day!

Darlin - congrats on passing the glucose test. It's always nice to put another worry behind us.

afm - I feel like this pregnancy is draaaaaaaaaaaaaaagging. Is it spring yet???? LOL I'm trying to find other things to distract me but not much is coming to mind. My sister is coming for a visit in March and I'm super excited but that feels so far away still. I guess I can look forward to my birthday in February. I just have to decide what I want to do. I'm thinking a nice restaurant: either The Olive Garden or Red Lobster....


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I feel like it's dragging too but at the same time can't believe we are in double digits already :haha: Once we hit that it has slowed waaay down :dohh:


----------



## MonyMony

Oh, oh, SweetV, I'm very sorry and saddened to hear this. :cry: Alexander is just a lovely name. It's so hard to bear these things when you want to try to understand why...I hope you'll eventually find some answers and peace. Take good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, congrats on the pass! I still haven't had mine yet.... Next ob appointment next Tuesday, guessing I'll get the info then.... Doesn't leave me much time to book it though.... I think it's 24-28 weeks and I'll be 25 at the appointment. 

Starry, hang in there... I'm praying that spring comes soon! My winter coat is not fitting so well these days :/

I will be 37 weeks at my birthday, so thinking of just having family over and ordering in some food. Lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - do you have to book your own glucouse test? When I was still in Ontario during my pregnancy with DS I'm pretty sure my OB's office booked it for me. I haven't had to book anything for this pregnancy either.

I don't get mine tested until I'm 28 weeks so not this upcoming appointment but the one after that. I'm just happy that there is a lab next door to my OB's office and I think they really only get clients from that office as it's never ever busy. The technicians are usually standing together and talking when I come in. We're in and out no problem. I had a glucouse test done there this past summer and the hardest part was chasing DS around while trying to guzzle down the orange drink. 

Still not close to double digit countdown for me. *sighs* My winter coat is barely fitting too and I know winters out here don't end until April. Yikes! We've had 4 seperate blizzards this past week. Though I still look like a fatty in my coat and not pregnant.


----------



## Darlin65

My coat doesn't fit either :blush: I keep looking for a clearance one but I can't find one :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

I can still zip mine up and sit down in it so I'm OK for now. But I don't think I'll make it to the end of March. I've already gained 19 pounds and it's going to get worse from here. (I think I'm just one of those who gain and gain over pregnancy)


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been lucky and still only gained 5/6 lbs.... But it's all belly, so my coat is tight right around the middle ;)

My belly pictures show huge growth, it's crazy. Lol. 

My ob office generally gives me a requisition and either say any lab I choose, or call this number to book... I've on,y had to book my 20 week scan so far, as all of my first trimester stuff was at the clinic.


----------



## Starry Night

Well, it seems Round 2 of the stomach bug is hitting me today. blech


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh Starry, boo :(. Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Starry Night

Me too. :( For me, Round 2 is hitting harder than Round 1. I had just gotten some sore cramps and a bit of an 'off' stomach but now I'm getting the cramps and food passing right through me. No throwing up at least. I'm still getting intense pregnancy cravings that are hard to resist but this time my stomach is putting up enough of a fight that the bug (and common sense) is winning. I had a pizza at lunch. HUGE mistake. Now I'm trying to be gentle with chicken broth and plain bread. Boring but at least I"m not starving or aggravating my sickness.

And last night I was able to buy some used clothes from a friend. For $20 I got a huge sack-full. I still need to get things like socks, bibs and I'll definitely need more clothes but this is a good start especially combined with the gender neutral stuff I had from DS. :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yuck on the bug :/

That's exciting about the clothes!! We've had one bag of hand me downs so far but have been told by several friends/ family they have some for us.


----------



## Starry Night

I love buying brand new but it is nice to have been able to save some money. It's easy to forget just how much you need and how all the little costs add up. DS was a puker so I needed loads of bodysuits and sleepers otherwise I would have been doing laundry non-stop. I still had too many outfits for him though. Outfits you don't need a lot of. Just the sleepers and onesies.


----------



## schultzie18

99 days! Getting close now. I had my first dream about labor last night. 

So sorry about you guys being sick. I was sick over Christmas and New Year's. I know how bad it can be. 

So does everyone have their names picked out?


----------



## Starry Night

Yes, we had our girl's name picked out after our first m/c back last fall. We're going with Hannah.:cloud9: I'm still waffling a little on the middle name. Originally I had wanted Morgan but for the past few months I have been stuck on Faith. DH thinks we should go with Faith since I keep going back to it but sometimes I wonder if my first instincts were correct. I don't know. Morgan was the middle name we would have used for the baby I lost last fall (I just felt that one was a girl). I'll probably stick with Faith.

We did have a boy's name picked out too so we have something to fall back on just in case the u/s was wrong. Bradley Luke.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay for less than 100 days!!! 

We actually picked out a boy and a girls name when our niece was born 4 years ago!! Decided if we still liked them when the time came then it was meant to be :)

Boy: Asher Dean
Girl: Lily May

Ironically the boy name is my DH initials and the girl name are my initials. Total fluke!!! Lol

Since the scan said boy we have two back up names 

Isaak
Elijah 

Still working on middle names to go with those. :)

We aren't telling people IRL until baby is born. We want the element of something surprise and also incase we change our minds :). DH is worried that Asher won't suit the baby although we've already started calling him by name at home :)

I'm also sewing a pillow cover with his name and we are doing wooden letters for his room. Lol


----------



## schultzie18

My cousin and his wife just had a baby on Thursday and named him Asher James. Asher is a great name! Hannah is a beautiful name! 

We puck out a boys name like right away but the girls name took a bit longer to come up with and it just so happens we are having a girl...
Arya Rose

Incase we have a boy: Rhys Donald


----------



## nats77

Sorry if I'm repeating this not sure if I've already said but we have decided on Nancy Patricia, hopefully the us isn't wrong as we have a wooden name carved already, and some other bits with her initials and name on!!

We decided on Frank for a boy but no middle name xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

These are all great names! When we chose Asher 4 years ago it was quite rare.... However it seems to be much more popular now :/. Oh well, we love it so yep. Lol


----------



## Darlin65

For our boy we chose Avery James and already have a Logan Dean. For a girl if we ever have one we chose Hailey Mae :)

So, I saw a scan pic the other day on the internet that looked like Avery's but the penis ended up being cord and she was all girl when born! :shock:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin I've heard a few stories of babies being girls when thought boys. More common than the opposite ;). A student where I work had this happen only a few years ago. 

In our case the technician saw the boy features twice. Once during the scan and again when she showed us. Said she was 95% sure. Not 100% because that's impossible. Lol. So were pretty confident boy. Also his heart rate has been 140 every time. Another indicator. Girls tend to be 150+


----------



## Darlin65

See I don't give much though to the hr theory because DS was 150+ until the end when it usually slows down a little as they get bigger.

I find the whole gender being wrong thing scary. DH thinks I'm silly for thinking it could even hapen :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I worry about it simply because of a lot of hand me down clothes, and blankets, and personalized stuff will be terrible if it's a girl Lol.



A hat I made today for baby's newborn photos shoot :) planning on a second with green & white stripes :)


----------



## Darlin65

Cute! I worry about it too because we have a ton of boy stuff from DS and we aren't really buying/saving for much extra because we don't need it. We have plenty of gender neutral for the 1st few months but that just wouldn't be much fun :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah, we made a point to paint both rooms a neutral green and register for very neutral "big items" with the intention of not buying more. But all the little stuff (stuff that will likely need replacing) is boy. Lol. 

Plus all of the boy and name specific crafty stuff. Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I am really loving everyone's name choices! So cute!

I find it REALLY annoying how much of the big-ticket items have a gender theme. I mean, who wants to buy a new everything for the next baby??? I actually had a difficult time finding items such as strollers, playpens, car seats, etc that were gender neutral. Our stroller with matching infant car seat is teal and grey so I think that works. Our playpen is a boring brown but it works. I have a bouncer seat that is a royal blue with a giant cartoon zebra on it (so cute) and our exersaucer is Baby Einstein. And our diaper bag is black with a teal blue circular pattern.

Speaking of diaper bags, I am wondering if I will need a second or not. Right now it's looking like DS will not be potty-trained by the time this LO arrives. When we have day-outs in the city I pack that bag full already. I can't imagine having to pack for two. :dohh: And I'm not sure I want to lug around TWO big bags either. The thought of having to buy a new, bigger (and more expensive) diaper bag is not one I relish. This will take some creative problem solving....


----------



## Sunnyleah

I found most big items easy to find gender neutral... We either went with black or grey or brown/ taupe stuff... It's the smaller stuff thats either pink or blue...soothers, blankets, clothing, etc. it's boring, but we can use it all again and dress it up with accessories. We are doing a forest theme in the nursery so we looked for a lot of brown and light green stuff....


----------



## Starry Night

I am glad you had an easier time than I did. I just remember getting very frustrated walking around Babies R Us when doing my registry for my son. I ended up having to look around at other stores to find some of the things I wanted in gender neutral.

Saying that, it is harder now to find gender neutral clothing. We did find out the gender and we don't want more children after this so it doesn't matter for me but I still know people who stay Team Yellow and it is super tough to go shopping for them. At least, here in Manitoba, people seem to do baby showers AFTER the baby is born so it doesn't really matter. People thought I was SO WEIRD for having my shower before DS was born. Whenever I explained it was so we were ready and we'd have the things we needed before the baby got here. But they would always say "but yeah...but what if something happened?" Gee, thanks. And what if your baby dies of crib death? Maybe we should wait to buy you stuff until your baby is a year? It's called crossing that bridge when you get there.:dohh:


----------



## Darlin65

That's so dumb starry. I know here a lot of the gender neutral stuff has to be ordered online. I find more that way. I hate a bunch of light blues for boys. I like the bright colors like reds, greens and orange. I have to shop online for most of them. The stores only seem to stock boy or girl items and I can't shop. I feel like it makes my GD worse :(


----------



## MonyMony

Agree gender neutral is too rare. It's been such a pain being team yellow in that regard. How can bright colors not be for everyone? But somehow they make them so...

We lucked out with a brown stroller that I'm sure will also hide the dirt well. But hesitant to buy anything else. Also thinking about doing a sip and see since a shower isn't really appropriate for a third...I like idea of baby being there. But I also don't know if I'll end up with a section and might not feel up to it for quite a while. 

Have started to plan the big room swap at home. It will be a pain since son will be moving down two floors and his furniture is solid wood and heavy. Will probably try to get some of it done during his winter break.


----------



## Darlin65

We thought of doing a sip and see but just seemed like a big hassle trying to get everyone together since they are all so far away. What we will do is have a small cookout for my family here at our house and then go to the inlaws for a weekend and do a small cookout there I think. I doubt anyone would want to come to a sip and see anyway as everything always seems like a such a hassle to them. Plus DS will have a birthday soon after I will have to plan for.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We had to request the baby shower for before the birth too.... We also wanted to be prepared and have everything ready... So I'll be about 34 1/2 weeks at the shower and have 1-2 weeks left of work... I'll will then have time to wash and put everything away :). We also need time to purchase any essentials that we don't receive. Do not want to be doing that with a newborn,,, also if I end up with a CS I wouldn't be able to get out much for a few weeks.... Makes so much more senses to have the shower before.... We are thinking of having a 'cover meet baby' drop in when he's 4-6 weeks old. Basically, an open invite for people to stop in and meet him... Otherwise it'll just be as we see people they can meet him....


----------



## Starry Night

Growing up in Ontario I've ALWAYS gone to showers before the baby was born. They were usually held when the mom was 8, almost 9 months pregnant so the odds of something "going wrong" really were minimal. Mine was a bit earlier simply because we were moving away before that time. I think I knew one girl whose family would hold the shower after the baby was born. My SiL's family hosts them before but invites the men which my brother hates because he finds them so boring. ha ha

I've thought about having an "open house" for this baby but I'm still unsure how this baby is going to arrive. It'll probably be VBAC but you never know until you're actually in the moment. And I tend to like to recover from things in private. I'm not a natural social butterfly so having loads of people over when I'm tired and bleeding would probably stress me out. I'll just take her to church and let people coo over her then.


----------



## Darlin65

I just ordered my first ever cloth diaper! I got a size 2 for DS so he can try it out and I can decide if I want to order more for Avery or not :)


----------



## schultzie18

Hubby got to feel the baby for the first time tonight! What a great moment!


----------



## Darlin65

schultzie18 said:


> Hubby got to feel the baby for the first time tonight! What a great moment!

:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

schultzie18 said:


> Hubby got to feel the baby for the first time tonight! What a great moment!

Aw, that really is so special. I'm glad he finally got to feel the baby! I think moments like that really help the man connect to the baby and realize this is really happening.

afm - V-day in 2 more hours. I just want to cross that milestone!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- that's so exciting, enjoy :)

Schultzie- yay!!! It's nice when someone else (especially DH) can share in the fun :)

Starry- almost there :). 

AFM saw the OB Tuesday. All is well! Baby was very active and actually kicked the Doppler away! OB felt baby do it! Lol. Got my glucose test requisition too :/. He wants me to do it the week that I'm 28 weeks. Then I see him the week after. And then it's every two weeks!!! Crazy!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I guess we are getting close to the point where we are seen every 2 weeks. I hate these 4 week waits. It's too long to be left to worry and make up worst-case scenarios....at least for me. I'm a neurotic freak at times. ha ha Anyways, good luck with your gestational diabetes screening.

My next appointment is on Valentine's Day. I'll be getting my iron and other blood levels checked. My OB had said I'd be getting my gestational diabetes screening at the following appointment. I am assuming it will still be the 4 week wait.

V-day!! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Happy V- DAY!!! What a great feeling :). 

Yeah, I was expecting a couple of 3 week stretches for appointments but I go on march 4 and then every 2 weeks until 36 weeks. I'll be 29 weeks march 4th so who knows??!! Lol

We start prenatal classes on march 18th too (my first 2 week appointment). Crazy!! And April 4th is the shower!! Stuffs really moving now :)


----------



## Starry Night

I am hoping the 2 week appointments will help speed things up for me. I am tired of things dragging.

Though my mom made the point the other day that things are probably dragging for me because I was pregnant twice in the year leading up to this current pregnancy so I've essentially been pregnant since September 2012 and still no baby.


----------



## Darlin65

I have one more appt next week (28wks) and then I go every 2wks :shock: I can't believe I will be 3rd tri tomorrow! :happydance: I know i should start preparing for baby but I feel so reluctant. I don't know what his position will be like or anything so Idk if it will be a scheduled cs or not. That all will change how I pack my bag and things. I can't wait for taxes to come back so we can go on a baby shopping spree :haha: 

I think once you ladies get past the glucose test you will feel different. Idk why but that felt like a huge milestone for me and an "oh, crap 2nd tri is about over" feeling :haha: At 28wks you will be 3rd tri! :D

I need to go get my thyroid tested at some point today. I am DREADING it tho because there is so much snow and ice and it's cold. I really don't want to take DS out in it. Plus I have to pump gas in the cold...blech! If we do go out I may swing by the store and pick up a belly band so we can start walking at the rec center. I've read keeping active and walking will help prevent a breech baby. Finger's crossed!


----------



## MrsGax

schultzie18 said:


> Hubby got to feel the baby for the first time tonight! What a great moment!

Yay! So awesome! That is the best feeling seeing their faces light up when they feel their child. 



Sunnyleah said:


> AFM saw the OB Tuesday. All is well! Baby was very active and actually kicked the Doppler away! OB felt baby do it! Lol. Got my glucose test requisition too :/. He wants me to do it the week that I'm 28 weeks. Then I see him the week after. And then it's every two weeks!!! Crazy!!!

Awesome, glad everything is great :) I am doing my glucose today! I am nervous since everyone says that it sucks lol. I cannot wait until the every 2 week appts!



Starry Night said:


> I guess we are getting close to the point where we are seen every 2 weeks. I hate these 4 week waits. It's too long to be left to worry and make up worst-case scenarios....at least for me. I'm a neurotic freak at times. ha ha Anyways, good luck with your gestational diabetes screening.
> 
> My next appointment is on Valentine's Day. I'll be getting my iron and other blood levels checked. My OB had said I'd be getting my gestational diabetes screening at the following appointment. I am assuming it will still be the 4 week wait.
> 
> V-day!! :)

Happy V day!!!! That is so awesome, so happy! I HATE the 4 week waits I see my OB on monday and it has been 6 WEEKS!!!!! Ugh, I have been so on edge the entire time. Especially since I have started having the freaking wonderful terrifying braxton hicks that scare me half to death since I am essentially new to all of this. 



Darlin65 said:


> I have one more appt next week (28wks) and then I go every 2wks :shock: I can't believe I will be 3rd tri tomorrow! :happydance: I know i should start preparing for baby but I feel so reluctant. I don't know what his position will be like or anything so Idk if it will be a scheduled cs or not. That all will change how I pack my bag and things. I can't wait for taxes to come back so we can go on a baby shopping spree :haha:
> 
> I think once you ladies get past the glucose test you will feel different. Idk why but that felt like a huge milestone for me and an "oh, crap 2nd tri is about over" feeling :haha: At 28wks you will be 3rd tri! :D
> 
> I need to go get my thyroid tested at some point today. I am DREADING it tho because there is so much snow and ice and it's cold. I really don't want to take DS out in it. Plus I have to pump gas in the cold...blech! If we do go out I may swing by the store and pick up a belly band so we can start walking at the rec center. I've read keeping active and walking will help prevent a breech baby. Finger's crossed!

Yay! Happy 3rd tri! My phone app says 27 weeks is 3rd tri, but I have read that 28 weeks is 3rd tri which makes more sense. That is how I hope I feel after today's glucose test I have hated 2nd tri. Longest ever. Filled with so many fears for me. I hope 3rd tri brings some joy! What kind of belly band will you be getting? I have one, but it doesn't work all that great and adds more pressure to my lady bits, so I have not used it. Gavin is breech right now, so I get all the kicks to my kooka and it does not feel good! I feel like a foot will just poke right through! :wacko: Hope your thyroid test goes well! 


Sorry I have been missing. I have been struggling a lot with anxiety, school, and just a lot of other things. I have been very disconnected from everyone in my life lately and have just felt very hopeless and I feel bad that I am not enjoying this pregnancy one bit. :cry:
My vagina hurts 24/7, I have SO MUCH PRESSURE down there and they have checked and say my cervix is great, no worries. I have been to L&D 2x because of thinking I was contracting, I have thought I lost my mucus plug like 25 times since I was 15 weeks, my right side of my pubic bone BURNS like on fire, the baby has flipped inside and I can BARELY feel him anymore so I get terrified thinking he died, and last time I went to L&D, he was sooooo low that his whole body was like engaged! (not really, or else they would have worried). I just want him to move up, he has seemed to a little bit, but he is just not very active and it scares me half to death that something could be wrong :cry::cry::cry:

And I wanted to go to a Pepper show tonight and I can't cause I can barely stand up for longer than 30 minutes without feeling like my precious boy will fall right through. I told DH that this is the only child we are ever having. I am an only child and I always said "Oh, I will never do that, blah blah" but this has been the most nerve wracking experience of my life. I cannot imagine losing him. 

So sorry for all the negativity! I feel better getting that all out. I just never thought that pregnancy would be so scary for me. I have a friend that LOVES being pregnant and I am so jealous.

Now on happy notes, we are in escrow for our townhouse, and I have 7 weeks left of school before maternity leave! Which means he will be here shortly after that. :happydance: I hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## Darlin65

Ladies doing your glucose test afterwards make sure you eat a good meal and keep snacking because if you don't you will crash and it is awful. You get shaky and feel weak when all that stuff leaves your system in shock :thumbup:

MrsGax I wouldn't worry too much about the high/low effecting his position too much. DS was pretty high and he was breech. I felt all his movements pretty high and no pressure down there. I don't have pressure there this time either and I get kicks from my bum to my ribs. At this point they are ever changing floating around everywhere. Try a belly support band. I've heard that can't help a ton for babies that like to sit low :) I'm thinking of getting one for when I'm active because my belly tightens up so bad from the extra weight.


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> Ladies doing your glucose test afterwards make sure you eat a good meal and keep snacking because if you don't you will crash and it is awful. You get shaky and feel weak when all that stuff leaves your system in shock :thumbup:
> 
> MrsGax I wouldn't worry too much about the high/low effecting his position too much. DS was pretty high and he was breech. I felt all his movements pretty high and no pressure down there. I don't have pressure there this time either and I get kicks from my bum to my ribs. At this point they are ever changing floating around everywhere. Try a belly support band. I've heard that can't help a ton for babies that like to sit low :) I'm thinking of getting one for when I'm active because my belly tightens up so bad from the extra weight.

I feel alllll of his movements below my belly button, like from my bum/cervix area to like below my belly button... I have had one day where he was in my ribs, and the pressure went away completely. Then he was back down. I think I need a new support band cause the one I have does not really help and just makes the pressure worse. I know exactly what you mean about the tightening when you are more active. We are almost done though, I remember when we were all super early on!


----------



## Darlin65

It's coming so fast! I feel so behind but I know the things I need to do won't really take more than a week to finish it all :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the tips about the glucose test. I will be having mine in the morning and have to go back to work till 6 pm. Would suck to crash! Lol

Our LO was quite low, but the last week or two he's much higher... Feeling a lot more kicks above my belly button now. At my 20 & 22 week scans he was head down and kicking up near my belly button, the tech said it's like he's laying on the placenta (it's low and towards the back). Guess he's changed position lately. Lol

Starry, I know what you mean about this taking forever.... We've been trying since May of 2012 and have had two losses... So basically I've spent two years either pregnant, recovering from mc or ttc. Seems like forever and honestly 2 years IS LONG!!! Hang in there, we're all so close :)


----------



## MonyMony

MrsGax said:


> Sorry I have been missing. I have been struggling a lot with anxiety, school, and just a lot of other things. I have been very disconnected from everyone in my life lately and have just felt very hopeless and I feel bad that I am not enjoying this pregnancy one bit. :cry:
> My vagina hurts 24/7, I have SO MUCH PRESSURE down there and they have checked and say my cervix is great, no worries. I have been to L&D 2x because of thinking I was contracting, I have thought I lost my mucus plug like 25 times since I was 15 weeks, my right side of my pubic bone BURNS like on fire, the baby has flipped inside and I can BARELY feel him anymore so I get terrified thinking he died, and last time I went to L&D, he was sooooo low that his whole body was like engaged! (not really, or else they would have worried). I just want him to move up, he has seemed to a little bit, but he is just not very active and it scares me half to death that something could be wrong :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> And I wanted to go to a Pepper show tonight and I can't cause I can barely stand up for longer than 30 minutes without feeling like my precious boy will fall right through. I told DH that this is the only child we are ever having. I am an only child and I always said "Oh, I will never do that, blah blah" but this has been the most nerve wracking experience of my life. I cannot imagine losing him.
> 
> So sorry for all the negativity! I feel better getting that all out. I just never thought that pregnancy would be so scary for me. I have a friend that LOVES being pregnant and I am so jealous.
> 
> Now on happy notes, we are in escrow for our townhouse, and I have 7 weeks left of school before maternity leave! Which means he will be here shortly after that. :happydance: I hope you all have a great day :)

I am so sorry to hear this, MrsGax. I think I was mildly depressed for my first so I don't remember it all that well, but I was an anxious ball for my entire second pregnancy. It was horrible and exhausting. Add to that the physical problems I had, also with walking, and I remember being so eager for baby to come for the last three months that I almost believed I willed my daughter to come early! I'm not a person who enjoys pregnancy at all, as in not an ounce. That's why I have such big age gaps between my kids. I can't think about going through it all again for years!

This pg has been my worst physically and mentally so far, so I know I'm absolutely done. If I end up with a csection I'll get my tubes tied. If not, OH will get the V. 

I really feel for you on the pelvic pain front. I also have pelvic girdle pain and I look like a 90 year woman anytime I walk somewhere. The v2 supporter helps me out, you might want to try it.

Congrats on the townhouse!


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Gax - :hug: You poor dear. My heart really goes out to you. When you see your doctor next I would really mention these feelings to him/her. It's quite possible you have prenatal depression. When I first saw my OB I had mentioned I had had issues with depression so she's always asking how I'm feeling and how I'm doing at each visit. If it ever gets really bad I will be put onto meds.

On Sunday I had a complete meltdown. I have been getting Braxton Hicks quite badly this pregnancy and I don't know what is normal and what is not (this is my first normal pregnancy so have nothing to compare to) so I freak out each time. My DD also loves to sit low so I feel heavy all the time too. Anyways, we were on our way out to a social gathering and I was just cramping and feeling scared and all I could picture was my waters breaking and me bleeding at this farm in the middle of nowhere with patchy cell service. I started BAWLING and shaking. I made DH turn around and of course, as soon as we turned around the cramping and intense nausea went away. It was 'just' a panic attack. But the incident definitely sealed the deal that WE ARE DONE with kids after this. I can't cope mentally.:nope:

So yeah...I understand feeling the fear and panic. I am hating pregnancy for that reason alone. Never mind the physical discomforts. I am having loads of pain in my tail bone. Everything feels locked together. Sometimes that "locked" feeling goes up my spine into my shoulders. I still get nauseous. I could go back to bed after being up for only 2 hours. And heartburn!!! And weight gain....I'm getting quite the double chin/puffy face...blah!!

We'll get there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh ladies I'm sorry you're having such a hard go at pregnancy. It hasn't been a walk in the park for me but nothing compared to you!!! Mostly I get heartburn constantly despite being on the Max daily dose of Zantac. Still taking tums & gaviscon regularly. :/ I've been having headaches almost daily too I think I'm keeping a lot of tension in my shoulders & neck :(. A bit of sciatica and lower back pain. Already waddling some days at 25 weeks :/

We will make it!! 

Our new mantra :)


----------



## schultzie18

I am so glad to hear I am not the only one that dislikes being pregnant. But I am so sorry you guys have so much trouble! I just feel sick all the time still. I can't wait to have my baby. I am so blessed that I can have a child but it sucks so bad to be sick all the time! I know it will be worth it in the end! Thanks to all of you for the support and for letting me know I am not alone and we will make it together.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh schultzie, feeling sick is terrible.... I was so glad when that eased up... Are you taking anything for it? I thought it would never end, but I guess I was luckier than some and around 14 weeks I noticed that it was much better...

I'm enjoying the ability to have my own children, and unassisted for the most part... I am grateful for the opportunity to feel the baby inside me and such, but in general dislike being pregnant... My mom told me she disliked being pregnant as well.... Just feeling crappy and uncomfortable and for SO LONG!! The better part of a year :( boo.... She used to tell me she would take labour over 9 months of feeling crappy any day! Lol

Most of my complaints are minor, but uncomfortable None the less... I'm at least lucky in that DH is VERY accommodating and doing most of the cooking, dishes, etc... Really helps after a long day at work....


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, my DH is a saint! He helps so much around the house and he doesn't mind clutter so doesn't get after me for not doing much. While is a far more optimistic person than I am he is still very worried and concerned for me and the baby. He is the first to tell me to lie down and he's so ready to help with DS and put up with my moods and to tell me I'm beautiful. 

I still get sick but I don't need anti-nausea tablets anymore. So that, at least, is a highlight.

We will make it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

My DH is also telling me to go sit down... He makes dinner, and deals with the dishwasher, etc.. Groceries.... Such a life saver! I'm glad your DH is the same ;)


----------



## Darlin65

Can you have them talk to my dh? :haha:


----------



## MrsGax

MonyMony said:


> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this, MrsGax. I think I was mildly depressed for my first so I don't remember it all that well, but I was an anxious ball for my entire second pregnancy. It was horrible and exhausting. Add to that the physical problems I had, also with walking, and I remember being so eager for baby to come for the last three months that I almost believed I willed my daughter to come early! I'm not a person who enjoys pregnancy at all, as in not an ounce. That's why I have such big age gaps between my kids. I can't think about going through it all again for years!
> 
> This pg has been my worst physically and mentally so far, so I know I'm absolutely done. If I end up with a csection I'll get my tubes tied. If not, OH will get the V.
> 
> I really feel for you on the pelvic pain front. I also have pelvic girdle pain and I look like a 90 year woman anytime I walk somewhere. The v2 supporter helps me out, you might want to try it.
> 
> Congrats on the townhouse!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I am such an anxious ball it sucks and takes the joy away. I am sorry you have had a hard time being pregnant as well. It is like a constant mind F on one hand, I am so stressed to where it makes me feel like I hate being pregnant and just want him here and then on the other hand, I am SO SO SO SO SOOOO very thankful for this. I thought it would never happen for me. Makes me cry thinking of it lol. But I feel bad and feel like I complain 24/7 so I just cannot wait until May. I will def look into that i was washing my face tonight and got this INTENSE burning/stabbing pain on the right side of my pubic bone It is happening so much more often and now starting to hurt extremely bad. I will go research that belt! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnyleah said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips about the glucose test. I will be having mine in the morning and have to go back to work till 6 pm. Would suck to crash! Lol
> 
> Our LO was quite low, but the last week or two he's much higher... Feeling a lot more kicks above my belly button now. At my 20 & 22 week scans he was head down and kicking up near my belly button, the tech said it's like he's laying on the placenta (it's low and towards the back). Guess he's changed position lately. Lol
> 
> Starry, I know what you mean about this taking forever.... We've been trying since May of 2012 and have had two losses... So basically I've spent two years either pregnant, recovering from mc or ttc. Seems like forever and honestly 2 years IS LONG!!! Hang in there, we're all so close :)Click to expand...
> 
> I had some kicks up above the belly button for a while and then he flipped and they are allll in my bum or vagina lol. It is a very weird feeling. And yes, this has taken forever My first loss was in 2011, so I had a 2 year break, but my last lost was in 2013 in May and then bam, pregnant 2 months later and I had just got done bleeding as I bled for six weeks after the MC. lol so this has been forever and ever haha. But we are so close! And it will be so worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Gax - :hug: You poor dear. My heart really goes out to you. When you see your doctor next I would really mention these feelings to him/her. It's quite possible you have prenatal depression. When I first saw my OB I had mentioned I had had issues with depression so she's always asking how I'm feeling and how I'm doing at each visit. If it ever gets really bad I will be put onto meds.
> 
> On Sunday I had a complete meltdown. I have been getting Braxton Hicks quite badly this pregnancy and I don't know what is normal and what is not (this is my first normal pregnancy so have nothing to compare to) so I freak out each time. My DD also loves to sit low so I feel heavy all the time too. Anyways, we were on our way out to a social gathering and I was just cramping and feeling scared and all I could picture was my waters breaking and me bleeding at this farm in the middle of nowhere with patchy cell service. I started BAWLING and shaking. I made DH turn around and of course, as soon as we turned around the cramping and intense nausea went away. It was 'just' a panic attack. But the incident definitely sealed the deal that WE ARE DONE with kids after this. I can't cope mentally.:nope:
> 
> So yeah...I understand feeling the fear and panic. I am hating pregnancy for that reason alone. Never mind the physical discomforts. I am having loads of pain in my tail bone. Everything feels locked together. Sometimes that "locked" feeling goes up my spine into my shoulders. I still get nauseous. I could go back to bed after being up for only 2 hours. And heartburn!!! And weight gain....I'm getting quite the double chin/puffy face...blah!!
> 
> We'll get there! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I have mentioned it to her and she told me that she thinks it is mainly because of my losses and that everything will be okay, etc, etc. But I will mention it again.
> 
> I am sorry you had a meltdown :( I have recently started getting braxton hicks as well, and they STRESS me out like I worry they are not just BH's and that they are something more sinister, so I know the fear. How many do you have? Usually I just have a random one, but when I sit up in a chair, I get them so frequently not more than the 4 in an hour-go to L&D rule, but just they come. I NEVER get them when laying on my left side, so I lay down a ton. I hope our babies move UP soon! The pressure of their little bodies is intense and they are so small still. I wish that I was having twins so that way I could be done as well I was an only child and it sucked. But Gavin will not be getting a sibling for a LONG time. I just cannot imagine it I always thought I would have AT LEAST 3. :wacko: Yea, not happening.
> 
> The fear and panic are what make me hate pregnancy If I had an ultrasound machine to measure my cervix and make sure that all this pressure I feel is completely normal and nothing bad, then maybe I would worry less. I thought I would feel so much better after V-day and it has brought a TON of relief, but also now I just want to make it to 30 weeks, etc I think I will feel this way until he is here but then as my mom says "the REAL worrying starts". The physical discomforts suck, but I do not mind them, except the worrying ones like pressure, increased discharge, BH's, etc. All the ones that can signal preterm labor. The gas, constipation, rib pain from my stomach bulging through below my sternum, are all fine. Just temporary :) We will get there, and this will all be distant memories. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnyleah said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies I'm sorry you're having such a hard go at pregnancy. It hasn't been a walk in the park for me but nothing compared to you!!! Mostly I get heartburn constantly despite being on the Max daily dose of Zantac. Still taking tums & gaviscon regularly. :/ I've been having headaches almost daily too I think I'm keeping a lot of tension in my shoulders & neck :(. A bit of sciatica and lower back pain. Already waddling some days at 25 weeks :/
> 
> We will make it!!
> 
> Our new mantra :)Click to expand...
> 
> I love the new mantra!!! WE WILL MAKE IT!!!!
> 
> I have never had heartburn in my life what does it feel like? So sorry you have it. I feel you on the lower back pain these bellies are getting heavy! :happydance: (for the heavy belly, not back pain lol)
> 
> 
> 
> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad to hear I am not the only one that dislikes being pregnant. But I am so sorry you guys have so much trouble! I just feel sick all the time still. I can't wait to have my baby. I am so blessed that I can have a child but it sucks so bad to be sick all the time! I know it will be worth it in the end! Thanks to all of you for the support and for letting me know I am not alone and we will make it together.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry you feel so sick that is misery :( I cannot wait to have my baby either. I feel just like you, so blessed that I can have a baby, but I wish I could remove my anxiety lol. And you are def not alone, we all may have different struggles with pregnancy, but that is what makes us a good group. we are all there for one another.
> 
> Thank you guys for listening to me today. I had a pretty good day! I passed my glucose test :happydance:
> Got my lab results back and it confirmed that I am anemic, so that makes sense as to why I am so exhausted all the time. Sure I will just increase iron, I will need a stool softener soon. The joys! :haha:
> Little man is wiggling higher up! And I am trying to focus on all the positives around me. Hope everyone has a good night!Click to expand...


----------



## Darlin65

Yay for passing the glucose test! :happydance:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats on passing the test! And baby moving higher :)


----------



## schultzie18

I am still on Zofran once a day at night but I still get sick about 3 or 4 times a week. It's funny how many places I have thrown up at...lol. 
Congrats on passing the glucose test! I have to get my either next week or the following.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ugh I can't imagine still being sick :(. I only threw up a bit a couple of times. For me the nausea was 24/7 so I just had a really hard time eating (as I would start gagging just trying to eat) and started to loose weight. Luckily the meds helped and then it passed around 14 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Gax - congrats on passing your glucose test!

schultzie - I can't imagine still throwing up. I'm so sorry. :( I had stopped throwing up around 12 to 13 weeks though I still needed anti-nausea tablets until 20ish weeks.


Just a head's up that Old Navy is having a sale on baby and kids' clothing and there are some really good deals. I'm thinking of picking up some stuff for DS as I think he's having another growth spurt.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm still on Zofran too! I'm currently out and need DH to pick up a refill on his way home and I feel like I might start throwing up again today too :(


----------



## MrsGax

Thanks guys! So exciting to be almost to 3rd tri I just keep telling myself it is right around the corner :) 

Sooo does anyone know anything regarding RRL (red raspberry leaf) and uterine contractions? I have heard that it makes the uterus better during labor/delivery, helps with bleeding, etc. But that it is also a uterine stimulant so I had to get new prenatals a few weeks ago, and I looked at them and they have a pretty high dose of RRL in them. Well, in the last 2 weeks or so, my BH's have increased a lot coincidence? Or from the RRL? I also drank this pregnancy tea and found myself have way frequent BH's and the main ingredient is RRL. So I just ordered some prenatals with no RRL in them and I am going to see if that stops them What is normal for BH's? They do not hurt, but just feel tight and uncomfortable. A friend of mine is on her 3rd baby and she says hers feel like menstrual cramps are they supposed to hurt? I have read no. Sorry for so many questions, but this is all brand new to me. 

Happy moment, my little nugget just kicked my right ribs!!! or punched whatever, I do not care. I am laying down, so that probably helps.. but still! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::wohoo::xmas8: (a little excited haha)


----------



## MrsGax

I am so sorry that you are still sick!!! That sucks! 

Darlin, if you do not take the zofran, you will still throw up? I am sorry guys, nausea is misery. When it comes to getting sick, give me a respiratory infection any day nausea/vomiting, forget it. I have a fear of vomiting cause I cannot breathe. Like when I get food poisoning, I will want to vomit, but my body will do EVERYTHING to hold it in. So I just have it the other way, which sucks too. Sorry girls, I hope it just goes away for you soon!


----------



## Starry Night

I have heard both ways about red raspberry leaf -- that it is supposed to prevent pregnancy loss but also that it causes it. I honestly avoid it at all costs. Try skipping your prenatals or switching them for a few days and see if your BH get less.

I also share your fear of vomiting. I would have vomited A LOT more during this pregnancy but I fought it back like crazy. I only threw up when I lost the battle.


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> I have heard both ways about red raspberry leaf -- that it is supposed to prevent pregnancy loss but also that it causes it. I honestly avoid it at all costs. Try skipping your prenatals or switching them for a few days and see if your BH get less.
> 
> I also share your fear of vomiting. I would have vomited A LOT more during this pregnancy but I fought it back like crazy. I only threw up when I lost the battle.

Thanks girl, I am def skipping them for a few days until my new prenatals get here. They have zero RRL in them. Yea, that is the only time I have vomited, when I lose the battle. My bff can vomit on the drop of a hat, though. She just gets grossed out and pukes lol. But she has zero fear of it.


----------



## Darlin65

The way rrl tea works is causes small uterine contractions that help tone and prepare the uterus for the work it goe through in Labor. It's like conditioning for the big day. It does more depending on the woman and the dosage. I drank the tea with DS. The midwife told me she wouldn't recommend or condemn it because there just isn't enough consistent research on it but to wait until 3rd tri at least just in case. I plan on asking about it at my next appt and seeing if I am ok to use it this time since I had my cs.

As for throwing up... I have to take one zofran 1st thing in the morning or yes I do get pretty sick :(


----------



## MonyMony

Sorry for all the ladies still dealing with nausea. 

I took my glucose test today and they said they would call with the results. I assume that means on Monday. I'm more interested to see if I have low iron levels. I just feel so tired all the time and practically fall asleep at work every day around 2. I have gone back to my :coffee: pickup habit to keep awake through pm. 

I complained about all aches and pains and dr was sympathetic but there wasn't anything concrete she could offer. She just said to keep up with physical therapy. So back to waiting another month for my next appt at 32 weeks. :( Just seems like so long.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Monymony, sorry to hear you've been so tired,.... It very well could be low iron... Hopefully they sort it out :)

My next appointment is at 29 weeks, then every two weeks... Im looking forward to the closer appointments as I've start having odd aches and pains, which I'm sure are normal, but nice to be reassured... Also for rising questions about birth, labour, etc... My appointment this past week i asked about a pain that i was sure was ligament pain.... Doctor confirmed it was and took the time to explain why its only on one side... Very reassuring....


----------



## MonyMony

Well, the doctor just called half an hour ago and here's the news: my iron is low. I'm not anemic yet, but an iron supplement was recommended every other day. Uh, I hope this won't lead to constipation. But fx maybe this will lead to a bit more energy.

Sadly, I just barely failed the glucose test. So have to take the three hour one now, blech. I'm not terribly worried as I don't feel there's a real medical issue, even if they want to put a GD label on me. I limit sweets and I eat tons of whole grains and very few other carbs, so my diet is good. I wonder if my body just isn't used to processing that much sugar at once. But I'm annoyed that it's half a day of work I have to lose next week. :growlmad:


----------



## Darlin65

aww that sucks :( I've heard a lot of ppl who fail the 1hr pass the 3 hrs tho. It could just be something you ate that maybe caused you to fail the 1hr. Could be a total fluke. GL!


----------



## MrsGax

MonyMony said:


> Well, the doctor just called half an hour ago and here's the news: my iron is low. I'm not anemic yet, but an iron supplement was recommended every other day. Uh, I hope this won't lead to constipation. But fx maybe this will lead to a bit more energy.
> 
> Sadly, I just barely failed the glucose test. So have to take the three hour one now, blech. I'm not terribly worried as I don't feel there's a real medical issue, even if they want to put a GD label on me. I limit sweets and I eat tons of whole grains and very few other carbs, so my diet is good. I wonder if my body just isn't used to processing that much sugar at once. But I'm annoyed that it's half a day of work I have to lose next week. :growlmad:

I am anemic as well they started me on an iron pill daily That is where I hope my coffee works forever lol. Sorry you failed the glucose test. You probably will pass the 3 hour one. Sorry that you have to miss work!

Sooo I had to go to L&D last night for having too many contractions. They ended up being pretty regular so I had to get a shot of terbutaline. That knocked them right out, thankfully. They were measuring my cervix through these and it was nice and long, but I am so sore from all the poking and prodding. I will lay down every single day, all damn day, if I have to so that this kid stays in until MAY!!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Oh no MsGax! I don't blame you rest rest rest! Keep that bubba in there!


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin65 said:


> Oh no MsGax! I don't blame you rest rest rest! Keep that bubba in there!

I have decided he is not coming until May 1st. I am having a major mind-body chat lol. My uterus is super calm right now, so that is reassuring. But still, nervous over here. Trying to keep positive and happy from here on out.


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Gax - how frightening! I'm so glad they were able to stop the contractions. You take it easy!!:hugs:

Last night my mom was telling me that the preemie baby of a woman she knows is now doing so well and will be a year soon. The baby was born at 25 weeks (!!) and is now apparently crawling and pulling herself up and is big and chubby. My mom says you'd never tell she was born so early. I still wouldn't want to have my baby next week though. May 1st is definitely the earliest I'd want her to arrive!


----------



## MrsGax

Starry Night said:


> Mrs Gax - how frightening! I'm so glad they were able to stop the contractions. You take it easy!!:hugs:
> 
> Last night my mom was telling me that the preemie baby of a woman she knows is now doing so well and will be a year soon. The baby was born at 25 weeks (!!) and is now apparently crawling and pulling herself up and is big and chubby. My mom says you'd never tell she was born so early. I still wouldn't want to have my baby next week though. May 1st is definitely the earliest I'd want her to arrive!

Thank you, I def am taking it easy. I get a lot of BH's when I am standing, so I sit or lay down most of the time. Yea, preemies can have very good outcomes! I just could not imagine the stress. I agree with you, May 1st is the earliest that these babies are coming! WE WILL MAKE IT!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

MonyMony, sorry about the glucose test but as others have said if it was close I'm sure you'll pass the 3 hour one. Sucks to have to do it though :/

Mrs Gax fingers crossed lo sticks around until may!! But at 26 weeks you're doing great even if a bit early. Working in childcare we generally cannot tell the premies apart by about 18 months.... Definitely a stressful beginning though. 

AFM family trip to niagra this weekend!! Spent the afternoon at a waterpark. So tired!! Lol. Quick shower then the grown ups are going to the casino and the grandparents are watching all of the kids. We shall see how long I last ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - was that the water park that is on the top floor of a hotel? How was it? DH and I had the chance to go a few years back as we had a great deal on a room in the hotel the park was on top of. We were locals at the time so it would have been 1/2 price. But it was the few weeks after our first m/c and we were just too tired and emotionally worn out to go. I've since regretted passing up on it.

Have fun at the casino!!

monymony - good luck with your next glucose test. I hope you pass it flying colours!

Mrs Gax - we WILL make it!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- it's beside the casino on top of the parking structure. It's VERY geared to kids over age 5 but younger than 12. Not much for the little ones (my two nephews are just about 2). My niece had more fun at 4 yrs. and nothing for adults. The wave pool is minimal and packed!! Lol. There are some water slides but the lines are crazy!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, that's the one I'm thinking of. Well, it sounds like we saved ourselves $20 a piece! (not sure what the fees are these days) We made good use of the hotel's hot tub though. Ahhhhh......
If you like chocolate you should check out the Hershey store. Mmmmm....


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- DH mom have us all a pass for Hannuka it includes 2 days at the waterpark the hotel plus discounts on dinner/ breakfast. With kids it's worth the money. We actually love only about an hour from Niagara and it has become our annual summer getaway. We always stop at the falls, the Hershey store, and Niagara on the lake. There's also all of the midway stuff, mini putt, indoor sky diving, a bird sanctuary and tones more!! We always have lots to do for 3/4 days :). Excited to bring the lo this summer. He'll be about 3 months, so should be interesting :)


----------



## Starry Night

Ah, lovely! I grew up as a local and now that I live far away I realize just how much I took the place for granted. I'm told there is free parking off of Clifton Hill but I have never found it. DH and I usually went to Niagara on the Lake for free/very cheap dates. DH proposed to me on the SkyWheel.:cloud9:

Anyways, on a pregnancy note, I am getting scared that I have an irritable uterus or something. Since yesterday afternoon I have been getting very uncomfortable stomach tightening. It's even been contracting a bit. DD is still moving well but I am making sure to drink lots and just rest and lie down. I feel paranoid and even lazy but I just can't take any chances. I see my OB on Friday so just trying to make it until then so I can ask her about it. And I still think I have an infection of some kind. The itching is only occasional but the area is very sensitive to the touch. It's been nearly 3 weeks of no DTD and I'm not liking that! lol


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm very glad that we have discovered all that Niagara has to offer :) we usually look for online hotel deals to save on rooms and attractions :)

That's so sweet about the sky wheel :)

Hopefully your uterus calms down. That must be scary. Be sure to go get checked if it gets worse before your appointment!

AFM weekend was fun, we're home now.... Today was a bit crazy.... One couple took my niece & nephew back to the waterpark.... DH and I with his stepdad went to an outlet store.... DH sister, husband and their son went shopping.... We were all supposed to meet for lunch at 1 pm ish, but at 12:15 DH brother (the ones at the waterpark) texted us that they already ate! So the rest of us had lunch at the rainforest cafe and headed home.... DH mom asked if next year we'd all like to go to Florida for Easter for 4 days, on her! She's really into the family trips! I'm super excited to get away with LO before his first birthday, looking forward to it :)


----------



## Darlin65

Today has been pretty good :) Exhausting but good :haha: 

We got a new couch! :happydance: We got a great deal on a nice sectional because it was a special order a couple decided they didn't like/want once it came it so it was severely marked down. Pretty excited! It gets here Saturday. Also the inlaws are coming the 20th to help with DS because we have an u/s. Thinking about seeing if they will just stay the weekend (which we are sure they will) and help with painting the kitchen and Avery's nursery and just help deep clean and get everything all set before Avery arrives. Makes me feel MUCH better about getting everything ready before he comes and having time to just relax and enjoy my beached whaleness at end :rofl:


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's exciting about the couch!! And getting ready. We plan on getting the basement sorted out in the next few weeks when time allows. It's all that's left to organize at the house (moved in a year and a half ago!!). Well the garage but that's all DH!! Lol. Our shower is in 8 weeks and I want everything else done by then so we can focus on washing & prepping baby stuff after the shower (I'll be almost 34 weeks at the shower).

So much to do!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Anyone else started the big countdown yet??? I have 98 days till due date & 10 weeks till mat leave.... Getting excited!!


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp we are! Part of why I need to get my but moving. So so much to do. Not only baby related but things I want done with the house before he comes for us for comfort reasons. It feels like just yesterday we were celebrating double digits and now we are almost in the 70's :shock: less than 12wks to go. How crazy is that?


----------



## schultzie18

We are going to paint the bedroom in about 2 weeks. Ordered the changing table and we got a lazboy rocker recliner on Saturday. So all the furniture we need is the crib for the nursery. Next month we start our prenatal classes at the hospital and my shower is at the end of month. I am also hoping to have the nursery set up before the shower.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm so jealous of all you ladies getting to do showers and classes. I really miss all that this time :) I feel so alone with this pregnancy. Nobody really talks about it or asks me how Avery or I am :(


----------



## Starry Night

I get a lot of questions but then everyone knows my history so I think they're happy that this one is going well.

I'm not sure when we'll be painting DS' new room but we are planning on using our tax return to purchase the necessary items for his room. Neither one of us is crafty or handy so I'm quite intimidated by the work necessary to paint. We need to patch up quite a few nail holes too. I want it to look nice!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I know around here there are classes for parents that are expecting,... They refresh your memory but also touch on topics specific to bringing home baby when you already have children... Great opportunity to meet more parents! I'm glad you have us though!, ;)

Our nursery is mostly ready, just little things, decor, etc.... But DH won't let me buy anything until after our shower on April 5. Lol. Also getting more clothes handed down that I'll need to sort through :)


----------



## Darlin65

We have tons of class options here I could/would take but they are so so so expensive :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh, that's sucks about the cost :(. My city offers free classes. They fill up quick but it's free!! There are ones you can pay for but with my early childhood training we just need labour and delivery really :)


----------



## Starry Night

A lot of ours are free but they are half an hour away and we only have one vehicle. Also, I'm the type who finds too much information overwhelming and more likely to feel increased anxiety. It's best I "go with the flow".


----------



## Sunnyleah

We're lucky that we live in a fairly wealthy city and close to lots of stuff. I like lots of info. Our classes are 5 two hour classes about 10 mins from our house. You're supposed to do them in second trimester but with our previous losses we didn't book until 10 weeks which meant we couldn't get in until 31 weeks! Lol


----------



## Starry Night

There are aspects I miss about living in the city. With all the bleeding I had in my son's pregnancy it was great having our ER and OB's office only 5 minutes away. Now the closest ER is 30 minutes.

We are actually hoping to move back to Ontario in the future. We thought we'd be staying out here long term but it's not really working out and we're both so super homesick. I do like rural life but wish I was in an Ontarian small town (Ontarian small towns have figured out how to milk the tourism industry...something Manitoba has not figured out at all) and DH really, really misses the city.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I don't think I could handle real rural life. I don't like the big city's but grew up in guelph (very agricultural) and now in Oakville. DH hates rural life! Lol. When we met he lived in Toronto and it took me 5 years to get him out to Oakville. Lol


----------



## Darlin65

I don't mind it just because our city is so big you have to drive anyway. Mw and hospital are both 30min away. We are literally a rd outside of the city lol 10min from walmart.


----------



## Starry Night

I could never live in a city as big as Toronto. Heck, even Winnipeg is far too big for me and Winnipeg is a very green city.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We rented an appartment in Toronto for a year. Our first house was in etobicoke which is on the edge of Toronto. Then we moved to Oakville. I like it here. We have everything nearby but not super busy either. And only 45 mins to Toronto if we want to do something :). It's a happy medium between the two of us. Oakville is an affluent city so big lots, big houses, lots of parks and super clean. Makes it feel less city ish. We are also at the edge of Oakville so not much around us.


----------



## Starry Night

Oakville is nice. :) I always loved seeing the FORD plant on our way back from camping up north because it made me feel like we were finally past Toronto and on the home stretch. And I knew the traffic was going to start to get lighter soon. ha ha 

I have to say that traffic is rarely a problem in Manitoba even in Winnipeg. It's nice.

Anyways, woke up with burning discharge this morning so definitely not putting off this yeast infection thing any longer. Got some treatment stuff this morning. I'll still get my OB to check things out when I see her on Friday.


----------



## Darlin65

oh no Starry that does not sound fun! :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oakville is pretty good for traffic,... A big issue for me in the city. Lol

Terrible about the infection :/. Hopefully it passes quickly! I've been super lucky this pregnancy and no infections/ illness or anything! *knock on wood*


----------



## Darlin65

i am pooped ladies! Ran to the doctor and then braved the craft store with LO for a while. I got the stuff for the crib skirt, came home and sanded the nursery walls and now I am making the crib skirt. My legs feel like jelly lol DS is getting cranky tho so Idk how much more of this I am going to get home before DH gets home.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, that's how I felt after Saturdays adventures at the waterpark for 3 hours with my niece and nefews. Lol. Then an evening wandering the casino. Lol. Even though I'm on my feet most of the day at work it's different when it's not routine. Lol


----------



## Darlin65

Kind of quiet over here hope everyone is ok! I had a wonderful appt with the mw wed. They think LO is head down! Also found out i am allowed to go up to 42wks :happydance:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hey there!! Glad your appointment went well :)
I didn't know they checked head down this early? Our LO has been head down pretty much the whole time ;) guess he likes to be upside down :)

AFM all is well. LO is getting quite strong!! Kicks can knock things (like my phone) off my belly!! Lol. Pretty much just trucking along. Excited for valentines day dinner with DH tonight :) although last night was rough. Didn't sleep much :/. Bad reflux had me sitting up till about 5 am which means waking up every hour uncomfortable :(

Hope today goes by fast!!

Yesterday we received our first item off our registry!! Had to pick up a package at purolator. Turns out it's our high chair!!! So exciting :)

We are going tomorrow to pick out some fabric for some projects for LO nursery. Super excited about that!!


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, sorry your heartburn was so bad last night. I hope you can enjoy your Valentine's Day anyways. And that is so exciting when the baby stuff starts coming in.

We just got our black out blinds for DS' room. And we filed our taxes so hope to get a nice return so we can get him his new mattress and painting supplies to redo his room. My mom is already working on his CARS blanket and I found a CARS light switch cover on Etsy that I want to order. Walmart also sells sheets and a McQueen lamp. I don't like to over-theme so I think that should be good. :)

And I have an appointment today. I should hurry on up and get ready as I need to leave soon. ;) Getting some blood work done today. I forget what they all test for. All I know for sure is getting my iron levels checked. GD screening is not until my next appointment. 

And why am I still in triple digits??? This is taking way too long!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry you're almost there!


----------



## Darlin65

Starry once you hit those doubles it will go so fast! I'm telling you ladies that gd test is such a huge milestone once you get past that it's on! :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I will have my GD test a week from Monday!!


----------



## Starry Night

I ended up getting my requisition for my GD screening today so I can go anytime in the next 3 weeks. I don't have to schedule it ahead of time so I can just show up. I think I may go next week as I want to go to a lab closer to home but it will then take longer for my OB in the city to get the results. I'd like her to have them by my next appointment in 4 weeks.


----------



## Sunnyleah

My ob specifically said to go the week that I'm 28 weeks, then I see him the following week... Then it's every two weeks after that! And third trimester! So excited! I bought a pack is newborn diapers yesterday, just because... We plan on cloth diapering but that will start when he's big enough for the size ones.... Not buying newborn sized cloth for him to wear 2-6 weeks.... I can't believe how small they area, the package said up to 10 lbs, but holy, there's no way! I'd say 5-7 maybe 8 lbs.... Good thing it's just a pack of 25.... Be good until his cord falls off, nice and short.


----------



## Starry Night

Ha ha...it's amazing how little the newborns' bums are. I still have some leftover newborn diapers from DS and I pulled them out a few weeks ago and they're TINY!! My mom calls them maxi pads. :haha: He wore those for about 3 to 4 weeks. My DS took forever to really start growing but once he did he virtually exploded. He jumped through the next few sizes so quickly and became very chubby. He didn't skinny-down again until he started running around.

And I think I do have to call ahead. The instructions on the requisition aren't very clear. The instructions also say two specific glucose testing requires fasting but mine isn't marked for fasting and never mind that one test needs 8 hours and another needs 2 hours. Then underneath another set of instructions just says "fast for glucose". So I think I'm going to fast to play it safe.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Crazy! I had no instructions for mine :/

I can't believe how tiny the diapers are...omg! Lol

We bought a bunch of fabric today for all of the nursery projects! So excited :) on the list...

Name pillow
Owl pillow
Owl book ends
Bean bag seat
Two "magic bag snakes" (warm in microwave to sooth baby, prevent rolling, etc)
And any other little projects I find between now and baby's arrival. Lol

So excited!


----------



## Starry Night

I am not a crafty person at all but I do like to scrap book. I had made scrapbooks for DS' first two years of life so I plan to do the same for DD. Yesterday, I found a scrapbook for only $5!! That is so crazy unheard of as the average is $30 to $45. It was on clearance and it's soooo cute. I didn't want one that was plain and boring but I also didn't want the traditional "baby" one. The one I found is bright purple and has two cartoony owls on the front. The bigger owl has a bow over one ear. I found it under a stack of expensive binders so I don't know how it got there or why such a cute book was passed over to the point of going on a $5 clearance and then still being ignored. Since it was so cheap I was able to go ahead and pick up some stacks of stickers. 

Scrapbooking is so expensive!! I don't have all the tools or buy all the special papers and pens and such. Sometimes I pick up stickers from the dollar store and I use a lot of regular construction paper. My layouts are not very professional looking but I have fun making them. I cut out my own speech balloons and journal squares. I write out the scrapbook commentary as if my child is narrating his/her own story. My mom did the same with the scrapbooks she had made for us. It's fun.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I do a lot of scrapbooking too :) I've made one for each neice & nefew for their first birthday. It's very fun & expensive!! I use scrapbook supplies because of the acid & lignin in regular paper/ etc. don't want the fading :) but for pens I usually buy the sharpie pens! They write so nice and are perfect!!


----------



## Starry Night

I do buy the scrapbooking glue and adhesive squares for the photos and I do buy some of the special paper but it depends where I buy it. At a chain store like Micheals everything is so pricey. But we have a local store that sells them at half the price. At the local store you can get a double-sided cardstock for about $1 when Micheals sells a similar product for nearly $4. I also get reward points at the local store and I get to support a family business.

Back in the day I used to use the stencils and shape-punchers and used exacto knives but now I just take scissors and make blobby shapes. It's all very amateurish but it's fun. Like I said before, I'm not crafty, so when I put all that effort in to make it look professional it comes out looking terrible and I feel badly. So I just have fun with it! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

I tend to buy things on sale only.... Lol. It is absurd how much it costs. Our Michael's is cheaper.... Usually $1.50-2.00 for card stock, but I look for sales on the assorted packs. And I use punches and stamps as it's way cheaper than stickers! Lol. I figure so long as I have fun with it and the memories are saved that's what matters :)

We spent $80 yesterday on fabric and zippers, etc.... I freaked out thinking it was so much, but when I thought about the projects that we won't be buying, it's WAY cheaper! Lol.... Two pillow covers, plus a bean bag chair, plus the book ends alone would easily cost $100. Lol. Yay for DIY!! And it will all be custom and unique for our son :)


----------



## Darlin65

I'm not a scrapbooker at all and it's just too expensive I think. My stepmom enjoys it but just not my thing.

I'm super excited! I found my epo from DS pregnancy and it's still good :happydance: I've also started my rrl tea. I'm going to buy it in capsules tho because I am more likely to take it that way rather than drink the tea. I'm really feeling the herbal stuff this time around. Since I am not allowed to be induced with my vbac I am going to try everything necessary :thumbup: I also want to try some chamomile. It's supposed to help you stay calm and aid with sleep. I've been rather restless at night so I hope it helps.


----------



## Darlin65

I will def be taking some of this with me to the hospital!
 



Attached Files:







Labor Oil.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've heard that about camomile. Unfortunately I can't stand the taste :/. Lavender also helps ;)

Scrapbooking is crazy expensive!!! I just do one special one for each neice/ nefew for their first birthday. Otherwise I cut a lot of corners. Lol. I like to buy photo albums and mix photos with journaling. It's more than just pictures but not as decorative as scrapbooking. I might add a few touches here and there but that's it. 

Question :: can't remember if I've asked before... Anyone else having neck & shoulder pain with headaches?? Mine has slowly increased to pretty much daily :( very frustrating!! Any suggestions to receive other than meds? I'm taking tylonol when it's really bad but it's really bad almost everyday so many days are long and painful without meds :(. Thinking if going to my gp as I don't see the OB for another 2 weeks and it's hard to get in additional times.


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny I plan on using the capsules. I'm so over drinking things :haha: I just can't keep up on that stuff.

I would try finding some light stretching exercises and also look into seeing a chiropractor. It could help get you aligned better so you are carry your weight differently. It's also great to keep your pelvis aligned for delivery ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Interesting recipe for labour oil. I hope it works for you!

I'm still not emotionally attached to the type of birth I have so if I don't go into labour on my own I won't be sad if I miss out on my VBAC. I am hoping that if I do have to go through the whole labour aspect that it will be on time. I started early labour on my exact due date and had DS 4 days later so I hope his little sister is just as punctual.

The scrapbooks I did for DS were the first I've done in YEARS. I only did the second one to help cope with my depression after my losses. I guess in the future I may do books for really special occasions. Lately I've been doing photobooks. I call them the lazy girl's scrapbook! LOL They can be pricey too though, depending on the size. I usually save my Pamper's rewards points to get free books. Just pay for shipping. :) And now Shutterfly routinely sends me codes for free photo prints as well. Even with shipping it's still cheaper than getting them done at Walmart. Better quality too.


----------



## schultzie18

I love scrapbooking! But yes it is expensive! I actually started one for baby. I want everyone at the shower to write a wish for baby. I put all my ultrasound pics in it too.


----------



## Starry Night

That's a lovely idea, schultzie! I am hoping my sister will take a bump photo of me to put in my scrapbook. I didn't get any ultrasound pics to keep so I want some sort of memento of the pregnancy.

My mom usually sends packs of stickers in the care packages she sends out to us. :) I'm going to have to start raiding the dollar stores to see if I can find some as well.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been keeping a photo journal through this pregnancy. Every week DH and I update our chalkboard. Then take a photo. Then I write on a plain cue card what's happening that week. Both with baby and in our lives :). Ice also been photographing the fruit of each week to put with the pictures. So each week has a 4 photo page. Lol. Of course I've got our scan pictures and nursery in progress pictures etc in there too. Got the album at Walmart for $5-10 so the big cost is printing the photos. I will take it with me to the shower with Dj e blank cue cards for people to leave messages. It's super quick each week too! About 15 mins to update the chalkboard and write the cue card :)


----------



## Darlin65

I was all fancy with it last time where we did a profile of the belly in the same outfit every couple of weeks. I just can't get into all of that this time :dohh: I think i was the excitement of the whole pregnancy thing being new. Something I for sure won't be doing is the 3d scan. I HATED it with DS. Thought it was ugly and felt they did an awful job. Left feeling like it was such a waste of money.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah I highly doubt we'd be doing the weekly photos with any future pregnancies. lol. Maybe monthly. I've also heard that the 3d scan is not worth the cost. We decided that for any pregnancy if they can't tell us at our regular scan the gender then we would do the 3d.


----------



## Starry Night

3-d is too expensive otherwise I think I'd do it. McMaster let us view a 3-d image of my son but I didn't ask for a print out (was too shy as it was technically a medical exam). It was pretty neat. He had looked ALOT like one of my newborn photos.

I never made a big deal with bump photos as I always found them kind of cheesey and I wasn't allowed to stand often enough to do them. I do like having photos of me pregnant but nothing official. My sister gave me a nice print of a candid she took when I was 8 months pregnant. 

Part of it has been the fact I don't really like being pregnant so I don't really feel the need to celebrate it (other than that my baby is coming!) :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

Speaking of bump pics :)

Idk why bnb turned it sideways
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (14).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nice bump Darlin!! BnB turns mine sideways too :/

I've enjoyed some aspects about pregnancy. I think in the beginning the weekly photos helped me with progress. After two losses I needed something positive. I've never seen a picture of my mother pregnant and wish there was one around. Next time we will just do the 9 monthly photos but who knows. Lol

In the beginning every Monday was a blessing and it was our way to celebrate :). Now we just celebrate our 'trimesterversarries' lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, there aren't many photos of my mom pregnant either. The only one I can think of was a family photo taken at my grandparents' the Christmas before I was born (she would have been about 7 1/2 months pregnant). There is also a photo of her on her due date with my sister when a whole bunch of our friends and their families went to the zoo and they took a group photo. Yes, she went to the zoo on her due date. :haha: She was hoping it would trigger labour but sis still came 2 weeks late. 

I think back in the 80s pregnancy was still the 'elephant in the room' no one in proper circles talked about. Maternity clothes were still essentially giant tent dresses. My grandmother is so scandalized by maternity clothes today because it shows off the bumps. You aren't supposed to see them! lol There is a photo of my mom standing by me when she would have been about 6 months with my brother but her maternity outfit was so thick and billowy that you can't even tell (and she showed huge and right away like I do).


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - lovely bump!!


----------



## mamaduke

Finally peeking in here this pregnancy, now that I'm feeling a bit braver. 2nd rainbow baby here... following the path of my mom (who had a mc before me and one after me as well). :hugs:



Darlin65 said:


> I also want to try some chamomile. It's supposed to help you stay calm and aid with sleep. I've been rather restless at night so I hope it helps.

When I was pregnant with my Logan (love that you have one as well!), I found chamomile very calming in my last few weeks. It helped with the late 3rd tri insomnia that kept trying to creep in on me. I've found that I prefer chamomile with honey just to make it a bit more drinkable.

As to whether it'll really help with starting labor... can't help you there. I'd have a cup at night almost every night for the last 2-3 weeks, but that's not really much to start anything.


----------



## Darlin65

mamaduke said:


> Finally peeking in here this pregnancy, now that I'm feeling a bit braver. 2nd rainbow baby here... following the path of my mom (who had a mc before me and one after me as well). :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> I also want to try some chamomile. It's supposed to help you stay calm and aid with sleep. I've been rather restless at night so I hope it helps.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my Logan (love that you have one as well!), I found chamomile very calming in my last few weeks. It helped with the late 3rd tri insomnia that kept trying to creep in on me. I've found that I prefer chamomile with honey just to make it a bit more drinkable.
> 
> As to whether it'll really help with starting labor... can't help you there. I'd have a cup at night almost every night for the last 2-3 weeks, but that's not really much to start anything.Click to expand...

Welcome! :wave: Yeah, I don't think it's supposed to help with labor. I was just wanting to start some to help me sleep a little better at night. I feel like I wake so much at night and not just to pee :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

I love chamomile tea. I find it truly soothing especially in regards to my anxiety. It's not my favourite flavour so I usually only drink it when I'm feeling really panicky or am sick. Rooibos (red bush) tea really helps when my IBS is flaring up. That's my favourite.


----------



## Darlin65

You can get it in capsules :) That's what I plan on doing. I am doing that for my raspberry leaf too. Tea makes me have to pee too much :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Perhaps I will try with honey! I love green tea with honey, mmmmm....

I'm the same with waking up, not always to pee :/. Perhaps once maybe twice to pee, sometimes just uncomfortable... And I often have trouble getting back to sleep :(

Normally I am such a great sleeper! Quick to fall asleep, and rarely wake up...lol guess those days are OVER!! :dohh:


----------



## Darlin65

You will never soundly sleep ever again! :rofl: No matter how well LO sleeps lol


----------



## Sunnyleah

Well I have my doctor appointment today to discuss my back & neck pain resulting in headaches. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Darlin65

Good Luck Sunny!

We have an ultrasound this afternoon. checking placenta, cervix and baby :thumbup:


----------



## schultzie18

Good luck to you both! Let us know how everything goes. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Darlin65

No more placenta previa :wohoo:


----------



## MonyMony

That's great, Darlin!

Hope you heard something useful Sunny!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hey ladies! Appointment went well. Apparently I have a strained neck muscles due to my changing centre of gravity. That's what's causing the pain & headaches. So I have a note for physio and acupuncture. The physio will help correct my neck posture to compensate for the weight & gravity shift. The acupuncture is to take the strain off the nerves. And since my doctor likes me and is super nice she added in massage therapy so my insurance will pay for it ;)

Apparently I don't need to change anything at work but I talked to my boss and she said she would rather adjust my duties to keep me until mat leave as opposed to having my leave early due to difficulty managing :). So likely my work load will ease starting next week :D. Super excited about that ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - :happydance: to no more previa! I'm glad it sorted itself out relatively early so you can still have high hopes for your VBAC!

Sunny - glad the doctor was able to find out a cause for your neck pains and that your manager is willing to work alongside you. It's encouraging to see a boss look at the bigger picture for once. And also, you can have as much mat leave afterwards to spend with your baby!

afm - not much going on. Waiting for the GD screening. I really hope I don't need an appointment as all my efforts to get through to the lab have been in vain. But if I recall my OB's words she said to go to any one of the labs. She didn't say anything about an appointment. So I don't know why the instructions say to do that. I may call her office just to make sure.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- great news!!!

Starry- I know here that some labs make appointments and some don't :/ I didn't get any instructions for my gd test :S


----------



## schultzie18

That's great Darlin! Hopefully you get relief Sunny!


----------



## Starry Night

This morning as I was lying in bed I felt my baby bulge through my belly and I cupped the little bump in my hands. It felt like I was cradling her. :cloud9: She eventually gave me a little kick so I think I was cupping her wee little bum. ha ha


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that's so sweet!

I've been playing with LO. I push around until I find him. Give him a nudge and he pushes back :). So surreal! DH feels him all the time now, guess he's big enough!

I can usually tell if it's his hand or foot pushing back too!


----------



## Darlin65

So frustrated today. Mil has had me busting my ass and totally overdoing it. From the moment we woke up (me and DS DH was at work) at 9am she has had me doing chores. I helped paint the closet (I wanted to), carry the paint can up and down stairs, carrying overflowing baskets of laundry upstairs to be put away on top of chasing DS around. I keep saying I hurt but since she used to be an L&D nurse she keeps poking my belly saying it's not contractions even tho it's tight as fuck and now I'm getting pains in my vagina. I didn't even get to sit down after dinner :( I went and rinsed some of the dishes and was about to get DS down from his chair so I could relax a bit and she immediately gives me more laundry and things to take upstairs and put away.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Um, why is MIL telling you what to do in YOUR house? I'd be like, I'll get to it when I get to it.... You don't like it, then you're welcome to leave.... That's terrible!


----------



## Darlin65

We invited them to come help out before the baby comes and I honestly didn't think I'd have to do this much. I thought I'd just be watching DS and working on some things I had that I wanted to work on. Normally she will put the clothes in the bedroom and then I just pop them in the dresser or wherever. She has gone cleaning/organizing insane and since DH isn't here I am being pulled 6 diff ways by BOTH of them and DS. It's horrible.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Personally, it's your house.... I'd put my foot down! Good luck with the rest of the visit :)


----------



## Darlin65

It'd be different if DH was here. He wouldn't let this happen but I can't be rude or it will cause problems. He will be tomorrow tho and I bet he will not be happy if it continues.


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry Darlin! Maybe just tell her you need a brake?... I passed my glucose test! Doctor told me today that my iron level was a little low and told me to start taking a supplement. Maybe that's why I have been so tired... Otherwise she said everything looked good!


----------



## MrsGax

Darlin, so sorry about your MIL... that is not okay. She needs to stop being dumb. I hate when they say they are coming to help you and then make you do all the work. Ugh. In laws.


----------



## MrsGax

schultzie, congrats on passing GD test! I also have to take an extra iron supplement, it seems to be helping so far. Hopefully it gives you more energy


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay for passing glucose tests! 

I have mine on Monday.... Then ob the Tuesday after.... Fingers crossed for good news :)


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - I'm sorry your MiL bullied you into doing too much today. It really wasn't fair or right of her. I really think some people forget how hard pregnancy can be.

schultzie - congrats on passing the GD test!

Sunny - good luck with your test on Monday!

afm - I should be going for mine on Tuesday. DH suddenly remembered he has an obligation just after noon but we had already made plans with our friends in the city. I hope we work something out!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Starry :) I'm
Sure you'll work it out :)

I'm worried that my gd test is on the day I reach 28 weeks, as in if for whatever reason it doesn't happen that day I'm really pushing getting it done in time. Ob told me to go this week, but I have to consider work and when it's possible to go.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm a SaHM but I have to work my schedule around DH's work. My few journeys into the city on my own always have something disastrous happen. The stroller gets jammed, one time the door froze shut and now that I'm huge and in pain most of the time I could not imagine having to chase DS around. He normally is tearing the OB's office apart and that is with DH there.


----------



## Starry Night

Had my GD test yesterday and it seemed to go without a hitch. I hope I don't get any calls back! Though I'm more concerned about my iron levels than anything. I'm always so tired and lethargic. It hurts to think.


----------



## Darlin65

I think the whole tired and lethargic thing is just a normal pg symptom :haha: Like right now I am counting the minutes until nap time here so I can get a nap in too!


----------



## schultzie18

Just found out my insurance company covers a breast pump! I just have to wait until the baby is born to get it. 

I found out at my gd test my iron levels were a little low. I just have to take a supplement once a day. I do feel less tired. So maybe that's all you will have to do.


----------



## Starry Night

I have had iron issues in the past so it wouldn't shock me. I've even had to take iron supplements on top of my prenatal in the past. Today, so far, I'm doing OK but it's still hard to motivate myself to do anything. Bad habits, I suppose.

My sister is coming for a visit in a few days and our house is a disaster! She is allergic to our cat and I normally scrub the house up and down, bleaching every hard surface and vaccuuming every bit of fabric but now I'll be lucky to make the house borderline hygenic. To make matters worse, DH locked kitty in our room yesterday and we were in the city ALL day and of course she peed in there. She peed in our dirty laundry pile and that smell is so hard to get out! And once kitties pee in the house it is so hard to get them to stop. So annoyed at the extra work. And has DH brought up the vaccuum so I can get the smell out even though I've been asking all day? Nope!!


----------



## Darlin65

The breast pump thing is awesome! Mine covers it too. If they give you a hassle about it saying you need a script when you try to pick it up just have your dr. or mw right one saying you are engorged. That's what mine told me ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's great about the breast pump!

Bummer about cat pee it is awful. We have one long and one short haired cat. The short looses hair constantly everywhere. The long hair is forever puking up hair balls. We have all hardwood floors but he always runs to the carpeted stairs or one of our area rugs :wacko:

AFM have to do the longer glucose test :(. Just missed. They want the sugar under 7.8 and mine was just over 8. Tomorrow will be another fun day. Although the receptionist commented that usually when it's that close women usually pass the longer test. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MonyMony

Luckily, all insurance has to cover a breast pump under the affordable care act beginning this year.

I also just failed my one-hour glucose test, but passed the three-hour exam last week. It just made me feel so ill to have only sugar in my system for 12 hours. But the good news is most don't end up having GD.

My iron levels were getting low, so now on a supplement every other day (so as to prevent constipation). But also trying to eat iron-rich foods with lots of fiber--cereals are good for that.


----------



## Darlin65

I know a lot of women who failed the short test but passed the long one. It seems pretty common. I felt AWFUL after my gd test. I got the shakes and was super dizzy. It was horrible! 

I am really concerned with labor and not eating. I get so sick not eating. When I had DS I went basically 24hrs without eating and it was horrible. I really hope that's not how it is this time :( I wasn't even allowed ice chips with him.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies. I've also heard that most women who fail the one hour pass the longer one. Not looking forward to the 10 hour fast followed by 2 hours of sugar water :(. Felt aweful after the first test. Even the receptionist commented about how much they are messing with your sugar levels with that test. That's why you can't leave the lab, some women apparently pass out or vomit!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry you didn't pass the first test, Sunny. It looks like I'll be having to take the 2 hour test too. Got the call today. Apparently, my levels are within the normal range but are still on the high end of normal. Blah. Have to interrupt my time with my sister this weekend. I guess I could have booked sooner. I forgot there are still two days in the week but I already told my OB I was going in Monday. Whoops. I'm going to the lab in the nearby hospital so I can just show up but if my OB isn't expecting me to go until Monday they won't fax the requisition until then. I'll just plan on being there for when the lab opens.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah it's not fun all these tests. My level was 'just above the range they like to see' :( found out that several friends and my sister in law all had to do the two hour test and none of them had gestational diabetes :) fingers crossed for good news on Tuesday!!

On the plus side, I'm no longer doing any kitchen duties and guess what, despite being told by my doctor and physio that my job had nothing to do with the sore neck/ headaches I've not had a headache since!! Lol. I've been more aware of my neck posture and occasionally doing the stretches but I'm convinced that my job was at the minimum making it worse!!

I'm still going to take advantage of insurance covering physio, acupuncture and massage though :) can't hurt ;)

Well off to my test. Hope I don't pass out from hunger!!! Ugh


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies! So blessed to be in 3rd tri! I haven't been on much bc part of me was unsure about this pregnancy. After having losses I didn't want this taken from me. I know it's still possible since I have 12 weeks left but I feel more confident my prince will make it. This pregnancy has been way different then my other pregnancies. My baby has been very active.

I had an accident I fell 3 days ago on ice went to l&d, good thing I went I started having contractions. I tried drinking more fluids then they did iv but had a hard time gettinh it in, it was very n painful. I was still having contractions they started to calm down then picked back up. They ended by giving me a shot to stop them and it worked. My blood and urine test all came back fine. They even checked me to see if I was leaking fluid thankfully I wasn't and they checked my cervix. Open a finger tip which they said isnt a concern since I have giving birth before. 

I continue to see mfm every 2 weeks my afi is still elevated, baby is big. I get checked for gd next week. 

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome back :) glad they were able to stop your labour! What a scary thing falling like that! 

I'm also still aware of the possibilities but feeling much more confident now in third trimester :). I believe most of the women here will have an idea of how you're feeling :)

Good luck in the GD screening test! A few of have already had to do the longer one. Lol it wasn't much worse than the first. Lol. 

AFM having done friend drama :/. A good friend of mine lives a couple hours away and usually it's me visiting her. She has a 3 yr old and doesn't drive. Well she offered to come visit me next weekend for a quiet girls weekend of crafts and movies. Then she tells me she wants to bring her new boyfriend. They've been dating 4 months and I didn't even know they were togethr let alone met him. She currently still lives with her last boyfriend but I've known for a while that they were sharing the apartment like roommates. So my DH is away that weekend for a comic book convention. He will be home to sleep but that's it. So I said that being 6 1/2 months pregnant and DH being gone I didn't feel that it would be ideal for her to bring her new boyfriend. That we should arrange a weekend where all four of us could spend some time together. Now she's upset with me. Carrying on how everyone lives this guy so what's the problem. When I said it's not that I doubt what he's like (although her track record isn't great) it's more that I was not expecting to entertain all weekend someone I've never met especially when DH is away. So she's like, oh I would've taken him to see some local sites and window shop, so you wouldn't be entertaining. So now I'm confused!!!! WTF?? I've invited her to bring him when she comes for the weekend for my baby shower in a few weeks saying that DH will be around and we have so things planned but nothing big, and now I haven't heard from her in several days :/. Ugg. 

Am I being nasty not wanting this guy to stay at my house in this situation??? Or is she over reacting?


----------



## Starry Night

Heck no! You hear of too many horror stories on the news. No way would I let a strange guy stay with me without DH around. She is being silly. Even if he is a great guy that is just awkward. I don't think it's ever fair to expect someone to entertain a stranger as an overnight guest.

And welcome back, FeLynn. I was just wondering about you. Glad you're starting to feel a bit better about the pregnancy. And Im glad the doctors were able to stop your contractions. Guess your body had bit of a shock after the fall. I know I'm terrified of falling as everything is so icy out here and my centre of gravity is so out of whack.


----------



## Darlin65

:wave: welcome back Felynn! Glad they got it under control. I know i have read some horror stories this pregnancies and I need to start avoiding them better :blush:

Sunny I went through a similar thing with my sister. She had a new bf or whatever and I had never met him and wanted him to stay with us at our house. Had it been before we had kids and were still just in an apt then yeah fine whatever. I wasn't comfortable letting a stranger in my home tho when I had children (even if he wouldn't be here). She got pissed!!! I said maybe next time after I had met him. we were all coming back after a night of drinking so everyone would have poor judgement any how. It just didn't feel right. Nothing ever came of the relationship and it was later forgotten but she was pissed off at me for a bit.


----------



## MonyMony

Feylynn, that's very scary! I'm glad it turned out all right. I slipped on the ice during 5th month with my last pregnancy and threw my joints out of whack for the the rest of the pg. But luckily never had contractions start early. 

Sunny, sounds like your friend isn't thinking of things from your pov and probably just want to get away somewhere. Hopefully she won't be miffed for too long, but you have to do what feels comfortable for you and your family right now. I have a hard time even thinking of entertaining guests for dinner at the moment, let alone a whole weekend.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies.... I didn't think I was being unreasonable but she got so upset. I feel like she bailed on our girls weekend and completely changed the plan without even asking me and is now upset that I don't like the new plan. She actually already made alternate plans for that weekend :/. Then she invited me to drive an hour to meet her and him and another couple (who I semi know) for lunch. Awkward. Ugh. I said maybe not for lunch, as that's quite far to drive for lunch, but she has yet to reply. 

I'm now looking forward to a quiet weekend to myself to start some nursery projects and watch some good chick flicks :). C'est la vie.


----------



## Darlin65

I need a quick opinion...

We are going to DH's hometown next weekend to celebrate his parents 40th Anniversary. I made this for them. I will get a nice frame and mat it as well. It's his parents full name to make the trunk, his and his siblings first and middle name to make the branches and all the spouses and grandkid's 1st names to make the leaves. I scanned it so the paper doesn't look very nice :( Idk where the lines came from.
 



Attached Files:







Fam Tree.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin it's adorable!! What a thoughtful gift :)


----------



## Darlin65

Thanks! I was really worried it would look just cheesy and stupid :( I get really embarrassed giving homemade gifts to people other than my family but I really loved the idea when I saw it on pinterest.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I think I might need to do this for my parents!! I love homemade gifts. For most new baby gifts I sew or crochet something and give it with a gift card but DH and I have often found a cool picture, altered it on the computer and framed it for my parents :). He's done it for me too. Great gift idea, especially for parents who don't 'need' anything. Lol

We've started giving my parents 'experiences' like tickets to events or exhibits too with a fun framed picture. For Christmas we gave my mom two little framed sea creature pictures with two tickets to the new aquarium in Toronto :)


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - that looks so nice. I'm sure they'll love it.

Sunny - I love 'experience' gifts. It's so easy to accumulate clutter. I love being able to make memories.


----------



## Sunnyleah

And cue iron iron supplements and gestational diabetes :(

So I'm starting the iron tomorrow and waiting to hear from the diabetic clinic for an appointment. Ugh. My ob thinks we should be able to control my sugar levels with diet, so we shall see. Fingers crossed. 

And no sleep, again.... This neck thing is driving me crazy. And my ob said I can't have anything other than Tylenol. :(. So I'm not getting any sleep with this pain. 

On a good note, baby is fantastic! Heart rate 135 today. Strong and clear. And he's only very slightly on the big side (a big side affect of gestational diabetes). So hopeful that with controlling sugar levels he won't be huge. Lol. I'd much prefer to be induced than to have a c-section. So here's to hoping!


----------



## Darlin65

Good Luck Sunny! I'm sorry you got the double wammy :(

I was really scared about the gd not because of the diet control etc. but I am not able to be induced :( It scares me that something is going to go wrong and I won't be able to be induced and will need an immediate cs.

We had our 31wk appt yesterday. Everything went well. We've had a big mess trying to sign up for our natural childbirth class but we made it in because of cancellation! :happydance: Also our next appt on the 17th has to be with the doctor to formally go over all the risks etc. associated with the vbac and to give our formal consent. I can to 42wks and we have to go ahead and schedule a cs for then. Funny because exactly 42wks is May 16th which is DH AND my Dad's bday :haha: How funny?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks Darlin. That crazy about the back up cs date!! What a busy time!!! Lol

The doctors main concern was that we could end up with a big baby and as I'm not big a possible cs. So it's not a health concern it will just affect delivery :). I'm hoping that if baby is too big then they will enduce two weeks early! We will likely discuss at our next appointment at 32 weeks. He mentioned that we would have a better idea of an estimated weight/ size at that point :)


----------



## Darlin65

Can you get a second opinion? I know things are different in Canada but the whole big baby thing/mom being too small can sometimes be a big myth. Spinning babies website gives some great insight in pelvic shapes.sizes and so does Ina May. I always find it very interesting reading about these things.

I just sent in our info for the childbirth class. I'm SUPER excited! :D Also found the bookcase for Avery's space. I find it odd calling it his room/nursery since it is literally a closet :haha:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61eZIsBGntL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Sunnyleah

We've also started calling baby by name on occasion. Very crazy!! Or referring to his things :). We are in the home stretch!!


I did some reading about GD babies. The issue is that their shoulders become disproportionate in size to other parts of their bodies and can result in being stuck. It's not just a 'big baby'. Because it's the shoulders the doctors can't use forceps or vacuum if baby is stuck because it's too much pressure on their neck. I'm hoping that he won't be that big. Also they will hopefully induce early if he is to avoid cs. My OB is a very minimal and natural approach doctor so he is also trying to avoid intervention :)

We can absolutely request another doctor anytime. I know many who have. Some doctors due to volume will only see patients living in a certain area code, but usually you can find others. My family doctor would refer me if I was looking for a second opinion. :)

I'm very much a 'take matters into my own hands' kind of person so I do a lot of my own research :)


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry about the GD, Sunny. :( I hope diet will be enough to keep it under control and that your baby doesn't grow too big. I can't see why the doctors wouldn't let you induce early rather than a later section. I personally wouldn't want to risk the possibility of baby being "too big" as a potential myth or not. My mom was supposed to have a section with me for that reason but I was born the day before. So yes, she did deliver me but my mom said I had torn her insides apart and it took all the modern medicine at the time to not only save her life but to make it possible for her to carry future babies to term. My head was disproportionately big, I think. :blush:

afm - still waiting for my GD results. I went to a lab closer to home so it will probably take longer for the results to get to my OB. With my first test I had it done in the lab next door to my OB's office so I got the call the next day.

We also got some money for our birthday from my grandma and we used it to buy some things for DS' new room. We got some CARS bedsheets, a CARS lamp and a waterproof mattress pad. We've already ordered the mattress and should be able to pick it up next week. My parents offered to help paint the room the next time they come over. That won't be until the baby is born but we plan on having DD in our room for a few months anyways so that buys us some time.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - I really like the shelf!


----------



## Darlin65

Yes, early induction is what I meant as far as if they catch it sooner then it should be ok to deliver vaginally still rather than cs.

The cars room sounds adorable Starry. My little brother has a cars room :D I thought about redoing DS's room to fit both boys but I think they will be a little young to share and we don't plan on being in this home too much longer only a yr or two.

We got our new black kitchen appliances today! :happydance: They look awesome! It's so nice to have a working filtered water dispenser :wohoo:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm hoping that if baby is. If they will opt to induce, but I've also read that god babies lungs sometimes develop slower, so we would risk complications with that :/. I'm sure my ob will keep on top of what's best for both me and baby :). Another thing to consider is that I have a low blood pressure, so risk of loosing too much blood is higher than the average person... Something to think about when considering surgery... Apparently they often do an ultrasound near 40 weeks to see if baby is getting too big with gd... Here they won't induce until week 41.5/42, except is medically required... So that scan would determine if it was medically required, I guess :). So much information! Lol. 


On a plus though, my neck is feeling better today! Had a couple of good. Days, then did a bunch of sorting & tiding our basement (we moved in a year and a half ago, and haven't gone through all of the boxes yet!). I think I over did it, because last night was HORRIBLE!!! I only slept an hour or so at a time, in between hours of pain, that shot up my neck, and through my head. Ugh. Ob today said there's nothing he can give me, other than just taking Tylenol. He did ok me taking the max daily dose as needed for the next few weeks until things get sorted and did say that the massage would help. Can't wait till Thursday night! 

Also super excited to get started on some fun sewing projects for the nursery this weekend! DH is at comicon all weekend, so I'm on my own! Pulling out the sewing machine and getting as many projects done as I can :). So excited!


----------



## Darlin65

Loosing too much blood is not fun :( I lost too much on the OR table and actually ended up passing out. That was with reg blood pressure tho. I have a ton of sewing and things the need done too :blush: So behind :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- fun theme for a boys room! I can't wait for that stage ;) I'm already excited about planning birthday parties! Lol

Darlin- new appliances are always great! I remember in our old house, the appliances were so old, that our first year, in our first hour required us to replace all of the major appliances.....we got so excited every time we got to pick out the next one, and then when it was delivered. DH and I joked that that's how we knew we were finally grown up lol. Not buying the house, or getting married.... It was being excited about household updates/ new appliances. Lol

I forgot the ob today said that so far baby isn't really that big considering my sugar levels, so hoping we keep it that way!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Terrible about passing out! I tried to donate blood once, and they took my blood pressure 3 times, 2 different nurses, with two different stethoscopes, then they looked up my height/weight/age and what it should be. Then told me to go see my doctor and they wouldn't let me donate. Said I'd pass out. 

Pregnant it's been between 100-105 over 65-75 (normal is 110-120 over 70-80).


----------



## Starry Night

My OB with this current pregnancy hasn't given me any specifics about anything. She just says things "look good". I often think that knowledge is power but she's probably had too many patients obsess over numbers needlessly.

I would like to donate blood one day but I've had so many issues with iron levels I would have to get a doctor's appointment before I could even consider it. I don't know if I would pass out or not. My DH went once when he was younger and he said he and his friend were having a race to see who could fill their bag the fastest (squeezing their fists and arm muscles). Boys. ha ha 

For my son's room I would still like to order a CARS light switch cover from Etsy and we found some wall decals at the dollar store. My mom is making a quilt for the bed. It turns out my son is obsessed with Toy Story and loves Buzz and Woody even more than McQueen but I had already asked my mom to do a CARS blanket otherwise I think I would have switched to a Toy Story room instead. He'll still love it though.


----------



## Darlin65

DH has a horrible aversion to having needles prick him. We don't know why. He can be stuck just fine but when they pull out the needle after drawing blood he goes white and basically has a seizure! :shock: When he 1st developed his bell's palsy they had to put special drops in his eyes at an appt and it happened then too!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Men. Lol

My doctor doesn't usually tell me anything other than 'everything's great' unless I ask or peek at my chart. Lol. The nurse does weight and blood pressure then leaves the chart on the counter :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I'm sure he'll love it!!


----------



## Darlin65

Anyone having problems finding a decent diaper bag that won't break the bank? I'm really struggling trying to find one that is big enough and under $50 :( With the 2 a reg bag won't cut it. I bought one of those changing inserts with extra pockets and a wipe carrier etc. Thinking maybe I should just make a boxy square tote the size canvas bag and then have the changer and a make up type zipper bag in it? At least then it would be the colors/patterns I want and i know it would be big enough.


----------



## Starry Night

No clue about the bag. I'm still wondering what to do in regards to that. I'm hesitant to add to our list of purchases to make as DH tends to worry about the budget. But I'm not sure how we'll handle two little ones with the one we have. We already pack it to bursting whenever we have to go into the city. City trips are always day-long so we need enough diapers, wipes and a change of clothes in case of accidents. Never mind the snacks, drinks and a few toys. If I need to use bottles again that adds to the list as well as all the blankets for spit-up, etc (ds was a puker so I needed at least 3 or 4 blankets per trip). Right now it's really looking like DS won't be potty trained by the time the baby comes.

If the city weren't so far away I would probably just get a second cheap and small bag. But I don't want to have to lug so many bags around all the time. But it's one of the issues I've put onto the back-burner.


----------



## Darlin65

I kept putting it off too thinking I'd just get another cheap bag and we'd just have 2. Now after doing my pinterest search I fell in love with this bag :)

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/80/12/f0/8012f0b415a0b7363c76cb85d61c3751.jpg

I need to hurry up and finish some other projects for his nursery space then I can start the bag.


----------



## MonyMony

Oooh, I like that bag, Darlin. A diaper bag is one of the few things I actually do have already. Have been researching baby carriers and pretty much settled on the Beco Gemini organic cotton carrier. It has most versatility in terms of positions and is one of the better ones for avoiding hip dysplasia. 

Sorry to hear about the GD, Sunny, but sounds like you're informed and there will be a plan in place!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've registered for a pricey petunia pickle bottom bag :). Costs about $180. One item I will purchase if it's not given to us. Many items we will either do without, look for second hand or go cheap if they are not gifted but that isn't one :). Lol. I love that Pinterest bag though!!! Gorgeous!! My SIL has a small backpack for her older children and the diaper bag for the baby?? Option?

As for the Gd I've got two appointments to go to :/ my boss isn't impressed but I can't avoid it. I hate making waves but this is not optional!!! I've been VERY accommodating since I started working here over a year ago. Never called in sick, no complaining, did whatever they asked, worked whatever shift they asked. So annoyed that she's 'annoyed' that I need this time. She's been pretty good, and made arrangements for me to go to whatever appointments I have, but I also book the majority of my ob visits on my break time. Ugh


----------



## Darlin65

Work sucks sometimes. I was always there during my whole pregnancy never called off but had issues with bleeding with DS when I was too active. Mainly things where I had my hands over my head. Well I worked front desk for a salon and dusting the shelves was a regular chore. They got so mad when I would start and not finish it (even tho it was mor than most of the girls did) and they were really pissed when I was put on mat leave early and on moderate bed rest. They literally tracked me on fb and anytime I said I did anything gave me shit. I went and sat in a movie for my sister's bday (so I was sitting the whole time) and they gave me hell for it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Luckily all of my co workers are very supportive. They tell me to sit down or slow down and take over various tasks. And my boss has been accommodating. I just don't like her facial expressions when I tell her I need the time to go to appointments and such. It makes me feel like I'm letting everyone down. Or causing more stress for her to try to cover me. So I've just decided to keep reminding myself how little time off I've requested up until now :)


----------



## Starry Night

Blah. I remember being a career woman. In my mind, health issues are non-negotiable and everyone knows that doctors only operate during working hours. If I needed to go to an appointment I needed to go. I had always tried to make sure I caught up with everything and it was only ever an hour here or an hour there. I couldn't imagine what a job would do with me now when a 10 minute appointment requires a 2 hour drive each direction. LOL I can't believe managers give people a hard time for legitimate needs. Appointments while pregnant are not surprises....everyone has to have them. And you have the right to them. She may complain but she can't keep you from them.

I resented it whenever a manager would make it seem like I owed it to my company to always be there or somehow have some sort of passionate loyalty to them. They didn't own me. I chose to work there and I could chose to leave (in a manner of speaking...I had to pay the bills of course...). I made sure to do the best work I could possibly do but my life was my own. 

No surprises then, that I'm very happy as a SAHM. lol ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

My job is a bit different as we need to maintain staff to child ratios. So if I'm not there someone else has to be. Still not my problem. They should have supply staff available. Most of my appointments are during my break or I book them for when I'm not counted in ratio with the kids. These are the exception as it's March break lots of extra kids. But I can't chAnge the fact that I have to go. My previous job had an assistant supervisor that was available to cover staff for appointments and such. This place nothing. So frustrating. I plan on staying home after mat leave and taking in a couple of kids for the $$. Can't wait.


----------



## Starry Night

I agree that it's the workplace's problem and not yours. I hope your manager doesn't dump her stresses onto you needlessly.

I have got to eat better! My weight gain is so atrocious and now with my GD scare you'd think I'd learn. Nope. My willpower is nil. Right now my justification is I want to eat all the treats and goodies I want before I have to stop. But really, I haven't heard back yet so I'm guessing I passed. I had heard the next day with my previous test. 

I do have a lot more fruits and veggies in the house and I'm back to making more healthy meals but I'm still eating the sweets and extra portions in between. Today I was really bad. I'm going over my photos from this weekend and comparing them to how I looked a month ago and it's just...well...it's just bad. Some of the gain is natural as I just get big when pregnant (my mom did too) and I haven't changed my habits since first getting pregnant. My weight gain had plateaued for months so I guess I thought I was doing OK overall. It's just that in third tri it all catches up with you. 

Hopefully, chasing two kiddos around will help me slim down. And that the silly cravings will go away (they did with DS).


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm still quite low on the weight gain. At 11lbs now. Only gained 1-2 lbs this past month. I'm guessing it'll pick up now but we shall see. My belly has grown quite a bit so I must be loosing weight elsewhere to have not really gained. I'm ok with that! Lol

One of the owners at my work comented yesterday how my belly has really 'pooped' lol


----------



## Starry Night

Ha ha, a "pooped" belly. Makes it sound like the belly is really tired.

I think I"m most self-conscious about the weight that is starting to show in my face. It was the same with my son. All through the first and second trimesters all the weight went into my belly but by the end it was in my face and hips and butt. And my belly is so, so huge and I know it's only going to get bigger. I'm already out of breath most of the time. And I've already gotten the "whoa, your baby is going to be huge!" remarks when people find out I'm not due until the end of May. The thing is, I got this big with DS and he was only 6 1/2 pounds so I have no clue how big or small DD will be. I lost 20 pounds right after having him so my mom thinks a lot of it is water retention. But the rest still took months and months of strict dieting and exercise. *sighs* The price we pay for our rainbows.....

I have been so whiney lately. I know that. But no amount of positive thinking is really helping. End of May feels so impossibly far away and I can not see it as being quick. I want to cry every time I realize I have to get through all of March, and then all of April and then ALL of May and I could even go into June. And I've been having so many horrible, horrible nightmares as of late. They're all random so I can't even figure out what may be triggering them outside of pregnancy hormones.

I'm really, really hoping that going to appointments every 2 weeks will help speed things up. This waiting for 4 weeks gives me a lot of time to worry and feel like nothing is progressing.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry *popped* lol. 

I hear you about things seeming so far away still. I keep a countdown to mat leave and a count down to edd. Lol. I'm also looking forward to 2 week appointments! Thought the same thing. Lol. My first time was to be now, but ob is on vacation 2 weeks from now so I have to wait 3 :(. Boo

I actually was a tad excited at the GD diagnosis, thinking they don't let you go over due because of it! Lol. That's so horrible, but a nice light at the end of a shorter tunnel ;). 

A few people have commented about my belly seeming big, but doctor said it's not really so I'm good with that. A tad on the big side, but well within normal he said. 

I have my first appointment with the diabetes clinic tomorrow morning,.... Curious as to what will happen there. Another one next Wednesday. 

Super excited to get started on my sewing projects this weekend! Anyone else started any baby projects yet? I'd love to see pictures :)


----------



## schultzie18

Hey ladies I have a question... I was at the doctors today and was told I was measuring big and need to have a growth scan done next week. I am 30+3 today. At my last appointment at 28+4 I was measuring right on. Do any of you guys know why I would be measuring big now? Should I be concerned? 

I just wanted to say that picture of the family tree is very cute! Love homemade gifts! Always my favorite! 

Also, I agree that it seems like it is taking forever now since I hit 3rd tri! Just want it to be May!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I know I was warned that gestational diabetes will likely cause our baby to grow faster in the third trimester. I'm sure they are just being thorough. If they feel baby is getting big, then you might get to meet them earlier :)


----------



## Darlin65

I wouldn't be too worried about belly size. I was measuring small and so was DS on the growth scans etc. towards the end even tho we were right on time until like 35/36wks. They freaked out and almost took him early but he was perfect at 39wks at 6lbs 6oz :)


----------



## Starry Night

Growth scans aren't even accurate all the time. My SiL was given one because she was way overdue and was told her baby was 7 1/2 pounds so they let her go longer and my niece turned out to be 9 1/2. Whoops. ha ha

Now I know why I've been feeling so down and weary and miserable. I have caught a terrible stomach bug. :( Dh an DS are sick too though they seem to be on the road to recovery. I haven't been this sick in a long time.


----------



## Darlin65

Stomach bugs are awful while pg :( I felt as if i was dying in December when I had mine. DH has one again now. Has been off work 3 days this week and isn't allowed to go back until Tuesday according to his doctor. Hoping we don't catch it too (Me and DS) Hope you feel better soon Starry


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- Sorry to hear you are sick :(. Boo. 

Darlin- I'll keep my fingers crossed that it passes you (and DS) by. 

AFM- had the GD info clinic this morning. Oh joy. I get to prick my finger 4 times a day for the rest of the pregnancy testing my blood sugar :( it's expensive too!!! Hoping insurance covers the stuff, it's $5 per day just to test the blood!!! So restricted on food now :( ugh. I go next Wednesday after writing down everything I eat and testing my blood from now till then. The specailist will tell me then if I need insulin. I was warned that the appointments at the hospital with the specailist tend to involve 2-3 hours of waiting :(. Just what I need, to miss more work. Possibly have to go weekly! On top of biweekly OB appointments. How will I keep up!?? At least there's only 6 weeks of work left and 10 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Darlin65

All I have to say is WTF!? :saywhat: I've increased my water intake and been more active and what do I get to show for it? Sore swollen feet :( I haven't been swelling at all this pregnancy! I thought I got lucky because I did really bad with DS but guess not :dohh: Trying to keep active and stay on my ball so that this one stays head down and maybe will engage properly. Also hoping staying active will help slow this weight gain and make labor easier :thumbup:


----------



## Darlin65

Sunnyleah said:


> Starry- Sorry to hear you are sick :(. Boo.
> 
> Darlin- I'll keep my fingers crossed that it passes you (and DS) by.
> 
> AFM- had the GD info clinic this morning. Oh joy. I get to prick my finger 4 times a day for the rest of the pregnancy testing my blood sugar :( it's expensive too!!! Hoping insurance covers the stuff, it's $5 per day just to test the blood!!! So restricted on food now :( ugh. I go next Wednesday after writing down everything I eat and testing my blood from now till then. The specailist will tell me then if I need insulin. I was warned that the appointments at the hospital with the specailist tend to involve 2-3 hours of waiting :(. Just what I need, to miss more work. Possibly have to go weekly! On top of biweekly OB appointments. How will I keep up!?? At least there's only 6 weeks of work left and 10 weeks of pregnancy.

If it becomes to be a problem could you just take an early mat leave? I know it is different in each country.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I don't think GD qualifies for sick leave and you can't start mat leave until 8 weeks before edd. So at least 2 weeks till then. And I'd hate to go early just for a weekly appointment. DH has a huge project scheduled to be done a couple of weeks before baby so would love to be working while he's busy with that. He won't have much evening time to spend with me and I would go stir crazy.


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes, Sunny, I didn't even think about the costs of GD. Do you need to send the results in everyday or is it that much to rent the machine to read the results? And I really hope your work doesn't give you a hard time. We can't control all the health issues that come up and you have to take care of this. I mean, your manager lives in Ontario just like you do and should be well aware of the realities of our health care system.

I couldn't imagine being on bed rest all day by myself. When I was put on bed rest with DS my dh happened to be on unemployment at the time so I had some company. And with this pregnancy he has been working from home so he is at least available if I really need him.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I couldn't handle bed rest!! Ugh. 

As for the cost, the clinic provided the little tester machine but we have to buy the test strips for the reading. They cost $1 each. I need 4 per day. Then you have to buy the needles for the pen that pricks your finger to get the blood sample. We record everything in a little book they gave us. The specialist will review it weekly, hence the appointments. :/. I understand the necessity but didn't realize the cost. If I need insulin then that's a prescription auto injector pen so cheaper. We have insurance but not sure if it covers everything. Also it's only 80% so we still need to pay some cost either way. It just seems like everything is costing so much! The physio for my neck is $50 per week.... It will be reimbursed by insurance but we have to pay up front and wait for insurance.

At least my neck is much better, no more daily pain/ headaches. Still some but much duller and less frequent. And my blood sugars today have been normal. I've been super careful with my diet so hoping it will eliminate the need for insulin.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, that's how the insurance I had through my work worked too. It usually only covered 80% and even then we had to pay up front and wait for reimbursement. Though, I guess people at our work started going for massages too often so it wasn't long and our insurance refused to cover those anymore. I was really disappointed by that.

Manitoba is a NDP province so they're more willing to give hand-outs which is helpful as DH's work doesn't have benefits of any kind. When DS needed a corrective helmet for his flat head syndrome that was fully covered whereas Ontario's OHIP doesn't cover it at all and Blue Cross only covers half of it....once again with the reimbursement plan so you have to pay upfront. It would have cost us $3000. It makes me curious how much they'd cover for GD treatments here.


----------



## Sunnyleah

OHIP is great but there's still a lot of holes :/


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I am glad we have universal health care but there are some things that could be better. I don't know who would all pay for it though! It's definitely great for routine care. I'm glad we don't have to weigh the costs of a doctor's visit versus how serious we think that infection/cold is. We just go and get it checked out.


----------



## Sunnyleah

For sure!! Can't imagine debating going just because of cost. I've been lucky and always had insurance through work or my husband so at least prescriptions are covered!! And just found out that the GD supplies are covered under our insurance :)


----------



## Starry Night

That's a relief! I'm glad you won't have to pay it all out of pocket.

Not having benefits these past few years has been rough. Anti-nausea tablets were not cheap. Our local pharmacist took pity on me and only gave me a half prescription so I wouldn't have to pay the $120 up front. I ended up not needing to get the other half filled as one tablet a day was more than sufficient.


----------



## Darlin65

I luckily qualified for special healthcare while pg and everything is covered until my postpartum appt. 

Ladies I am SO excited! I got offered a free booth at a wedding show on the 16th. I can't wait but I am worried about being on my feet from like 9am to 4pm :( If I was working still and used to it I think I'd be ok but I'm just not sure. It worries me. At least DH will be there to help me and we have a sitter.


----------



## Starry Night

Would it work at all for you to have a stool or folding chair to sit on? You're at the point in your pregnancy that it's obvious you're pregnant and I don't think anyone would begrudge you sitting from time to time. 

And congrats on getting the booth!


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's super exciting!!! I agree about bringing a chair, definitely.


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies. Had my 4d scan on sat and my little lady is doing perfectly! So reassuring to know. Thought I'd share her pic, ( she looks just like her big brothers) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats Nats!! That's such a neat picture to have. We debated the 4D scan but it would cost $100 for 10 mins here and we'd both have to miss work (the one near us charges more on the weekend!). 

We agreed that if they couldn't tell us the gender we'd go, but apparently our little man is NOT shy ;)

I can't believe how far we've all come!!! Would love some new belly shots and to hear from some of the ladies we haven't seen in a while :)


----------



## Darlin65

Lovely pic nats!

I am really hoping LO is head down. I felt something up high and was grabbing at it (seemed a little too wide to be a head) and afterwards I got some good movement in my ribs. I hope they're kicks! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

My LO is still rolling around to her heart's content. I don't really care at this point as there is still awhile to go. I refuse to worry about it. ha ha She does love to lie low and transverse though. Nothing like feeling her head grinding on one hip bone as her feet dance on the other. I've been waddling for weeks because of it already which has garnered some laughs from my friends. When sitting I often have to lean back with my legs spread apart. Looking forward to when I'm full term and/or overdue. So attractive.....


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ours has mostly been head down. But lately wondering if he's moved. Keep feeling what might be a head up near my ribs.

He might actually be transverse too... I get kicks like that and can't sit upright. Lol


----------



## MonyMony

Saw doctor yesterday, almost no weight gain since last time, but still measuring right on target (I'd gained a lot early on). 

I complained about the chest tightness, breathlessness and lightheaded feelings, and the pelvic pain. Doctor recommended a week of rest at home, wrote me a note, and will see me in a week. She even told hubby to take me out to eat that night! She's one of the most caring doctors I've ever met. I still have some work to wrap up remotely, but I'm so relieved. Stress of full-time work is taking its toll.


----------



## Starry Night

How lovely to have such a caring doctor. I'm glad she was able to give you a note for a week off work. Now you need to remember to take advantage of that and truly rest. Put on some comfy pants and soft slippers and read or watch TV all day.

afm - saw my OB today. No GD. :happydance: And everything else looks good too. She's sending my info ahead to the hospital so they know about me in case little one comes early (Not that there is any specific issues in that regard). Also got the "OK" to make the road trip out this month to see the inlaws. They had wanted to come down for Easter but I find their visits stressful and I"ll be practically full-term at that point so...no....it's just easier for us to go there. And I'm dying for a change of scenery. This cold winter has kept everyone indoors and the cabin fever is intense. Also, a distraction from how slow everything is going would be nice too.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Monymony, glad you're getting a rest! Take advantage :) good that you're also measuring on par,

Starry, good plan for Easter! And yay for no GD!

AFM tomorrow I meet with the specialist regarding my sugars since Friday... They've all been below the recommended, but I've also had to restrict my carbs quite a bit to get those results.... Not sure what they'll say. 

As for work, worked 9-6 today without a lunch break :/. We had a swimming trip, yay march break, so a quick 15 min walk to catch the bus, 1 hour of supervising 5 children in the pool, followed by more walking back from the bus.... And had to stand on the bus both ways. Ugh. Feeling it now.... Super tired and sore :/. Heading to bed, nice and early!


----------



## MonyMony

Good to hear no GD, Starry! And yes, I rested for a lot of the day. But couldn't resist getting a few little things done around the house, though nothing strenuous. I ordered my son around as soon as he got home from school!

Sounds like an exhausting day, Sunny. You deserve some R&R--and a massage! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

So I had a good appointment with the endocronologist. My weight & blood pressure are great. Sugars are good :). I go back in 2 weeks to ensure I don't loose weight on the altered diet and for a growth scan to ensure baby is on target. Likely go every two weeks for follow up and growth scan :). So I'm all good and managing very well :)

So kind of excited for biweekly scans again :). Hoping they'll deliver a week or two early, which is common for GD :)

How's everyone else doing??

And my SIL has now asked for phone numbers to certain guests invited to my baby shower. She sent an evite to the shower but it was quite vague and she used my maiden name. Crazy


----------



## Darlin65

Glad things look good! :thumbup: I hated having to back track with my shower and help my sister out with all the RSVP's and things when she did my shower last time. It was so frustrating.

MonyMony: I need to see your doctor! :haha: I wish mine would recommend to DH I rest :haha:

Having horrible leg pains :( I get them from time to time since my spinal last time. I tried eating bananas and things to get it to go away and it hasn't so that's how I know it's just the nerves acting up. 

So busy today. I've got a lot to do but I'm pretty excited. When and bought somethings last night so DH could help build me a shelf for my show. This is much harder to do pregnant. I can't wait to just be comfortable again. I can handle being tired and pulled 6 different ways but the body aches and nausea are killing me :(

We officially have less than 2 months to go! Where has the time gone. I kinda hope he comes a little early just so I can ensure I labor on my own and don't go too overdue. At the same time I am totally not ready and want all the time I can get! :haha:

Our 1yr wedding anniversary is coming up soon. I will be so big tho (37wks) we won't have a sitter and honestly not a lot of extra money. I was thinking of just doing a nice dinner at home and exchanging gifts. It's paper for the 1st so I wanted to make some "Open when..." letters and make them all pretty. I could include some like "Open when Avery arrives" and stuff for the next year milestones. I really wanted to go somewhere as a family but we just won't have the money sadly :(


----------



## MonyMony

Darlin, I think a nice dinner sounds good for anniversary--with candles! 

I totally get the wanting it to be over, and the fear that there's not enough time to prepare. I go back and forth several times a day.

Blah. Well, after one decent day at home, today was terrible. I was up at 5am (couldn't sleep) and spent the ENTIRE DAY working remotely, from 6am onward. I couldn't seem to answer emails fast enough and I'm still behind on putting out fires. It's after 5--do I take off for the evening or not? Plus I've felt really crummy and achey all day, and DH, though home because it's spring break, was no help at all. It's like he just forgot I was in the house and completely miserable and was off doing his own thing. He didn't even offer to reheat leftovers for lunch. Of course I am feeling rather sorry for myself right now...so perhaps I'm a tad unreasonable.


----------



## Darlin65

Id try not to get too worried about it. Maybe he just wanted to let you get your work done and you seemed busy? sometimes DH will think like that and figures if I need something I will ask when I am ready for it :shrug:

I am struggling with the whole idea of the anniversary. I mean could we do something? Yes. Should we? Idk. We were supposed to go to vegas before DS came. I decided to be "responsible" and we didn't and boy do I regret it. I'm afraid that will happen again.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We usually go to a fancy restaurant for dinner on our anniversary (one in particular) and skip the gifts. But made at home gifts work :). Our first year my DH gave me a 'love letter' charm for the charm bracelet he gave me on our wedding day. Very cute. This year he gave me a big warm blanket (I'm always snuggling with a blanket). So he always cheats and gets me a gift anyways lol. But we try to make the evening about connecting with each other. Our first was less than a week after our first loss (d&c) and our second anniversary was when I was only about 5/6 weeks pregnant and having spotting. So both have been rough. Looking forward to our third with our 6 month old :)


----------



## Starry Night

Dh and I just do a date night on our anniversary. Dinner (not a fancy one) and a movie. We don't do gifts or cards as I hate clutter and to me gifts that create memories (such as dates) mean more than things. Besides, our anniversary is 3 days after Christmas so I'm usually gifted-out by then. :winkwink: I do like the idea of being able to have some sort of get-away just the two of us every couple of years. I had been thinking of doing a night just to ourselves in Niagara Falls when we go to Ontario to visit my family this summer but then I remembered I'm going to have a newborn and if BF'ing is a success then we can't leave her with my parents. Oh well. On another visit, I suppose.


----------



## Darlin65

Thinking maybe of getting a new air mattress for the living room. We had one we loved to lay on and watch tv late at night together on but it got a hole in it :( Also considering getting myself a makeover for our anniversary :haha: Dying to go back to red and he really likes it too. I have def put off my grooming habits this time esp since I am a SAHM now :blush: Then I could just make something for dinner. He likes it when I cook for him in lingerie but that's sort of hard to find for a pregnant woman :dohh:

I don't think a babysitter is going to be possible so we can go to dinner because his parents are leaving for hawaii and my mom is watching him a lot this weekend and we try not to take advantage because she works long hrs at a very physical job.


----------



## Sunnyleah

That sounds like a nice alternative..... Get all primped and have a special night in :)

Other than our anniversary we got to niagra once in the summer for 1-2 nights (we only live about an hour or so away). Excited to take baby this year. These are our two, specail times during the year :). Don't really have the money to eat out all the time but we often look for coupons or free things to do in our city just to get those 'experience memories' :)

I'm sure you'll have a wonderful anniversary spending time together :)


----------



## nats77

Sunny I thought if post a bump pic for you as well lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nats77

Not sure why it's sideways lol x


----------



## Starry Night

Lovely bump, nats!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Great bump :). Mine always turn sideways too :)


----------



## nats77

:blush: thanks ladies xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

How's everyone doing?? Anything exciting going in? :D

We went to a friends sons 4th birthday yesterday. Pretty crazy. Lol. Was holding another friends 2 month old weighing in over 15lbs!!!! He was born at 10.10lbs and at 6 weeks weighed 14lbs... He's now about 12 weeks. Moms guessing he's 17+ now!!! Crazy!!!! Big boy. Lol. Hoping our little guy doesn't get that big that fast. Lol. At least I know he won't be allowed to go over due or get that big for delivery (go gd) lol

We finally had a couple of warmer days here, melted some snow, but now it's -15'c again :/. And my winter coat officially doesn't zip up anymore. I can do the top two buttons but that it's!! Come on spring!!!


----------



## Starry Night

We're getting a blizzard here. :xmas8: I can zip up my coat but it takes some sucking in and twisting this way and that. And it's just not all that comfy.

And I hope none of us have a ten pounder. Yikes!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Technically I can zip my coat but very uncomfortable. And it's a pricey coat, don't want to risk ruining the zipper :)

Yay for March blizzards :/. Can you believe it will officially be spring in a few days?? Ugh.


----------



## Darlin65

Had a good appt today. If LO doesn't come on his own terms he is officially being evicted by cs on May 16th! That's DH and my dad's bday :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, 3 generations of birthdays! Quite the hat trick. And now you have a definite end in sight. Pretty exciting! :)

afm - think some of my first tri symptoms are making a comeback. I've been bloating and having constipation pretty badly lately inspite of the increase in fruits and veggies. I also am noticing an increase in gagginess. I feel like I did around the time I got my bfp. Blech. No outright sickness yet though so I can still eat. I am eating less though so I hope that helps with the weight gain. I've already gained 30 pounds and don't want to repeat the 50 to 60 pounds I gained with my son.

The killer heart burn has reared it's ugly head too. :( I get your basic heart burn right away when I'm pregnant (usually my first symptom) but now it's at a whole new level. Last night I jolted out of bed, chocking on acid reflux. It was so bad it was poring out of my nose. I propped myself into a sitting position the rest of the night. Hard to get a true deep sleep like that.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm sorry your have so many discomforts starry :(

We dtd today and it put me in so much pain. I am honestly surprised I've had this much cramping and pain and not had any bleeding. Exhaustion has been kicking my but it may just be because of this crazy weekend. Not sure if I updated here but DS was in ER Friday night because he turned blue while my mom was watching him and he had/has croup :(


----------



## Starry Night

How scary for you! :( DS has had croup several times and it scared me to pieces! He caught it within days of both of my recent losses. I hated bleeding out one baby while fearing for the other. He had to get the chest x-ray to check for pneumonia the first time and I bawled my eyes out (dh went in with him and I stayed outside)

I hope your little one is feeling better soon. I found "cold-boxing" his room really helped with the inflammation. A cool-mist humidifier also helps.


----------



## Darlin65

I think for him the croup just made things worse because he's turned blue before on us. He only has the one functioning lung and a hole in his heart. When he gets sick it affects him a lot more than the avg. kid. That's why I SAH and we avoid daycare. It bothers me to put him around all the other kids and the germs when he can't talk to me and tell me he isn't feeling well :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

How scary for you! Croup is not fun :(. Glad he's doing better....

I totally get the heartburn/ acid reflux :(. I'm the same... Wake up often choking and have to spend the rest of the night sitting up :(. I'm on the max dose of Zantac plus gaviscon before bed, and I can't eat within at least 1 1/2 hours before bed. Often go to bed hungry but better than waking up choking :(. Oh the joys. 

AFM doing well, of course with the usual stuff. Lol. We start prenatal classes tomorrow! Not looking forward to *hopefully* getting home from work by 6:30 and needing to be at the class at 7 :/. That should be interesting. And ironically it works out that the class is the next 5 weeks and I have 5 weeks left of work. Lol and we have a staff meeting from 6-8:30 pm on Thursday. So annoying. Work 7-10 am, then 2-6pm, then meeting ugh. And up at 6 the next morning. Terrible. DH doesn't think I should bother because I'll be done in a month, but I know my boss will tell me I need to be there anyways :(


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - yeah, your son's other health issues really would complicate matters. It's understandable that you have to be protective about germs. My son doesn't deal with respiratory illnesses well (it often turns to croup) and he has two functioning lungs and a healthy heart. I always get upset when other kids cough in his face. Thankfully, his immune system is fairly good and he doesn't often catch them in the first place (stomach bugs on the other hand....) I can only imagine how you feel.

Sunny - sounds like quite the schedule! I hope you find the prenatal classes informative and a good place to meet other parents-to-be. I never attended any and I often wonder if they're really like what you see in the movies or on TV. lol


----------



## Sunnyleah

Our prenatal classes are free or we likely would have skipped them. What I'm looking forward to most is meeting other parents due around the same time. Being new to the city we don't know anyone that lives here. Would be nice to hae some local friends. Also not many of our closer friends have kids yet so other than family and some distant friends no play dates :/

I'm sure I'll also learn something :). With my school background and daycare experience I'm quite comfortable with kids, but never given birth before ;)


----------



## Darlin65

I honestly felt like out class was almost like a community college course. We all giggled and laughed together but there was no huge movement to "be friends". Not sure how they will be for you. Our class we paid $80 for 2 and had to miss one. it was a special class for our mw's clients.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- it very wise to keep him out of daycare if his health is somewhat compromised. I would start introducing him
Slowly to groups of children to prepare his immune system for school though or that first year could be very rough. You know, some small group activities :)

So many parents are shocked at how frequently their children get sick the first year they are in school, but if you help his body prepare it won't be as bad :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ps I posted some pictures in my journal of finished projects for anyone wishing to see :) just click the link to my pregnancy journal in my signature :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- that sucks :(. I know a lot of cities charge $150 for the 5, 2 hour classes (which is what we're taking). There's also a weekend class but that fills up like crazy!!

DH and I are both quite outgoing so hoping to connect with at least one other couple :). Give me someone to hang out with on mat leave too :)


----------



## Darlin65

My belly looks so funny. He sits so low and my belly button literally points down :haha: I think it's just odd shaped because of my cs.

Getting an icky cold since DS had croup :( He still has an icky cough. Keeping an eye on him. Not sure if he went to sleep or passed out on my today. He was in his high chair. Fine one minute and then the next I look over and he was face first nose to tray and arms out to the sides :cry: He's never EVER fallen asleep sitting up like that. He was ok when I woke him up tho. Color was good and breathing ok. Going in on Mon to talk to his doctor about having a breathing treatment on hand for emergencies at home and getting an allergy test done. I also will be buying a pulse ox monitor. Just the one that clips on your finger but measures pulse and oxygen levels. 

How is everyone? 34wks in just a couple of hrs for me! :D GOSH I feel like I was happy to hit 27wks just yesterday! :wacko: He could literally come ANY time now!! (Altho I would like to make it to at least 36/37wks 1st)
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (18).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - your bump is just lovely! I don't even see any stretch marks! It's a little droopy but it's not saggy (like mine, ugh). And you're getting soooo close!

And your poor little guy. :( I hope he feels better soon. It's so hard to watch when our little ones are doing poorly. The one time my son had croup they sent a double dose of steroids home with us but other than that we could only give him Advil for the fever and pain or take him back to the ER. I hope his doctor is able to do more for him! Having to go to the ER every time is a pain.

afm - I keep meaning to do another bump photo but never get around to it. Still feeling a little badly myself but my regiment of anti-biotics is almost done so hoping to feel better once the side effects wear off.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin That's scary about ds. But glad he seems ok. Definitely question that at the doctors. 

Starry I hope you feel better once meds wear off. Antibiotics always make me feel terrible :/. Have you been taking acidophilus at the same time? I find it helps :)

Your bump picture is cute Darlin!! My little guy is sitting low too :). Sometimes I feel like I need my hands to hold my belly up!! Lol. And I'm only 31 weeks ;)

AFM doing well. Lost 1/2 lbs since being on this diabetic diet. I see the doctor again next week, we will see where at then and what she says.


----------



## Starry Night

I've been eating pro-biotic yogurt and I find that has taken the edge off.

And losing weight while pregnant....must be nice, lol. My diet is SO not GD-friendly. I've been slacking the last little while again. I go on health kicks then one or two bad days and it's so hard to get back on track.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been glad to not have gained much weight until this point, but the doctor does not want me loosing weight. I might have to go on insulin and eat more if I'm loosing weight. Really don't want to do the insulin. And my sugars have been high these past few days, eating a little less careful :/. Didn't take much to put me over the limit for sugar levels.... We will see what they say on Thursday next week. 

Honesty I'd rather gain more weight (not crazy amounts, but more than 11lbs) but have more flexibility in my diet. I'm eating the same things over and over, and anytime I stray my sugar goes up :(. Missing out on the old "eating for two" misconception. It's so hard to not eat what I want or crave. So frustrating :(


----------



## Starry Night

I'll bet. I hope you don't have to go on insulin. I find regular healthy diets rather boring as it is. Couldn't imagine having to go on a diabetic one. And with two picky eaters in my house I know I'd be cooking two separate meals.

I hope your body finds a way to regulate itself and you can start adding more foods again just to spice things up. Is your dh following along with the diet or is he still eating his own thing? (I think I'd make dh eat his snacks in a darkened closet)


----------



## Sunnyleah

DH has dinner with me but otherwise we eat on our own. We're both at work during the day as eat at different times for breakfast. Kinda frustrated with him though as on weekends he'll eat whatever not even making a effort to keep it out of my sight. Like tormenting me :/

Had to snap at him a few times about him saying 'yummy.....' Knowing that I'm struggling to not have any junk food. :/. Not even semi junk stuff. Ugh


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh, men. It takes them forever to catch on. I hope he realizes how hard this actually is for you. It took my dh a long time to accept that I just can NOT handle onion rings when I'm pregnant. We went to a restaurant when I was pregnant with DS and he ordered onion rings even though I told him I thought they smelled gross and made me sick. As soon as the plate came to the table I started to gag and I literally had to run out of the restaurant. And I couldn't come back in. We had to take the food to go and eat at home. It was so humiliating but he finally realized I was serious about my onion ring hate. I barely tolerate the smell when I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Sunnyleah

So true. I think he's starting to get it
I also have food allergies and every time we go to his family for dinner he wants to bring pie for dessert, which I can't have. I often request something else and he just turns it down. We're going tomorrow for his moms birthday and there will be cake there (which I can't have). So he tells the family that we will bring pie too. I flipped!!! He's like what's the problem. So I told him, it's a birthday and there's cake. We don't need pie too. It just over steps the cake. Then I told him, besides I can't have either!!! If we bring any dessert it will be something I can eat!! So we are bringing gluten free brownies, because they are small I can just have one or two (the little two bite kind).. 

Hopefully he remembers next time!!


----------



## Darlin65

I got my cs confirmation in the mail yesterday. It was confirming that at 42wks if Avery doesn't come on his own then we will go ahead so the date is already set. I have to stop eating AND drinking at midnight :( cs isn't until 4pm. I told DH I want him to continue to et and drink but he is NOT allowed to do it in front of me and we will be getting a sitter for DS 1st thing in the morning because I will be super grumpy :haha: That was the hardest thing about the cs with DS was no eating or drinking. It made me so sick and gave me an awful migraine :(


----------



## Darlin65

Hoping to get Avery's room finished tonight! Here's his name sign that I finished tonight :D
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (19).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunnyleah

That would be aweful!!! My SIL didn't eat for 3 days when my niece was born. Scan on a Monday showed baby not growing. So they pumped my SIL full of steroids (she was only 30 weeks) then said nothing by mouth in case of an emergency cs. They monitored her until they finally delivered my niece on Wednesday at 3 pm!!! Insane!!! I would go mental. Lol

I hope Avery comes before that!!


----------



## Darlin65

See and it makes absolutely NO sense to me at ALL! Women need those nutrients the most when in labor. I understand if my cs is scheduled I get it. But when they aren't "sure" and just don't let women drink or eat in labor I can't stand it. Part of why I want to labor at home as long as I can so I can snack. I also told Bret I will have small bits of water, ice chips and hard candies during labor whether they like it or not. I understand to keep it within reason and not drink like it's going out of style but you need to keep your strength!


----------



## schultzie18

Are any of you ladies having pain down below when you stand? Is this normal? I hurts every time I stand up but it does go away after a while. And walking also hurts. Just feels like pressure. I get nervous that it feels like baby is down low.


----------



## Darlin65

not all the time but yes i do get it every now and then


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin, our prenatal class has talked about staying at home as long as possible and snacking! So excited for that :)

Schultzie, I haven't really but I hear it's common....


----------



## Starry Night

When my baby is down low then yes, I do feel pressure down there. I also get pressure down there when I need to have a bowel movement or pass gas. Even though I know it's normal it freaks me out a little. What is really weird though, is when the baby's head finally engages or drops. Towards the end of the pregnancy with DS I felt like I was sitting on his head! Thankfully, I had a friend warn me about that otherwise I think I would have had a true freak out over that one.

I also hate the not eating in labour. Our hospital does not allow it at all. I was sooo hungry. I did end up with an emergency cs and had to be put under so I guess it was just as well. I also wasn't allowed to eat for more than 24 hours before my d&c with my latest loss. Then the hospital didn't want me to eat for 12 hours after so they could observe me. I don't know. I was so, so hungry I was practically gnawing on myself. Thankfully, I had a sweet nurse who went down and scolded the staff and reminded them that I just had a baby like any of the ladies on the maternity ward and needed to get my strength back. And as soon as I ate (more like devoured) my mean, wouldn't you know....my vitals perked up and I was stronger and happier.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I had to not eat after midnight the day before my d&c but the standard here is 8 hours. They just didn't know when they could fit me in as I was an add on for day surgery. Then they gave me juice and cookies within an hour afterwards. That's crazy not letting you eat after?? My SIL had an emergency cs (sort of, long story... The one who waited 3 days) and she was allowed to eat about an hour after hers. The kitchen was closed but her DH went and got her food on the nurses suggestion :)

I have a fun question....

I have seen on Pinterest people doing things for their nurses for labour. There are two ideas I like and I'm debating which to do. 

First is individual bags with things like a chocolate bar, hand sanitizer, lip balm, etc and you attach your birth plan and hand them to whatever nurses come in your room. 

Second is a basket with assorted treats, lip balm, gum, etc and a stack of birth plans that you leave at the nurses station. 

I feel it's important to acknowledge the nurses and not sure if the group or individual approach is best?? 

Since I've never been there, I also have no idea how many nurses might be helping me over the course of labour and recovery so kind of leaning towards the group basket??

Any input would be great! :)


----------



## Starry Night

I had one nurse per shift looking after me during labour so I wouldn't see them again once they went home. Honestly, I think the gift thing is a little much. It's their job to take care of you. It's not a service industry. It's health care. I smiled and said "thank you" to each of them but I wouldn't buy a gift. I feel like Facebook and Pinterest encourages bragging and people feel the need to "one up" each other on things. Like how it's now a 'thing' to need to come up with a clever photo to announce a new pregnancy. Having a baby is already expensive. If I have to buy gifts for all my nurses in the ward on top of everything else, where does it end? If nurses were like waitresses and made less than minimum wage then I can see giving them a little extra. 

Sorry for the rant. It is a lovely sentiment. I'm sure they'd appreciate anything as it really is not expected. I think a group "Thank You" card would even be more than enough. I know it's common for people to send thank-you cards and birth announcement photos to their OBs/midwives that get pinned onto the office wall. Maybe a bag of nut-free chocolate and/or candy could be sent along with the card so they can share.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the input. I agree about the 'going too far' thing these days. I guess since I work in a similar field, caring for children, I appreciate even a thank you card. I have an idea of how stressful these jobs are and how much s#*t the nurses put up with. I was originally thinking a box of cookies or something with our birth plan attached. I just thought the little bags were cute. 

I'm a very crafty person and love putting things like this together.


----------



## Darlin65

I agree that it is their job and they make PLENTY here. With DS I was nice to my nurses but they weren't even that great. DH's mom brought them cookies at the nurses station to enjoy all together because she used to be a nurse on the mat floor. I will agree while it's nice I am sure they don't expect it. When I worked the front desk at the salon the old ladies always brought us goodies and it was a real treat but I wouldn't have thought any different if nobody never brought a thing. I'd say maybe keep track of their names and leave a nice thank you note for them at the desk when you leave. If you feel the need to do more than that a nice inexpensive group gift like even just a bag of hershey kisses for everyone would be enough.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm sure the nurses don't expect it or think any differently of people who leave something. I just like the gesture. I remember when my neice was in the NICU my brother in law brought in cookies or Tim bits once a week. The nurses main comment was they were excited that someone thought of them. I have a few friends who are nurses and I know that they often miss lunch or have to wait hours just to go to the washroom. I agree that they are paid fairly well here, but not great. I tend to do similar things for various service people in my life (hair dresser, doctor, etc).


----------



## Darlin65

If we were there an extended amnt of time and in the NICU I would bring something but not for a routine delivery I think. I think if we were there for an extended amnt I would tho :)


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I think the NICU is a good exception. We were only there for a few days and the staff was lovely. But I also didn't see the same nurse twice. If I had been there longer I might have.


----------



## Darlin65

Feeling much more "prepared" ladies. I went and did a nice stock up shopping trip today. I got everything...

paper towels
toilet paper
cleaners
laundry stuff
shower items
hair products
diapers
a small thing of formula ($4 couldn't pass it up :haha:)

and so so so much more! I spent $150 but I saved $100 just because of my couponing. I mean I got like things of dish soap for 25cents each! I am so proud of it! :happydance: I think we officially have enough diapers to get us through the first couple of weeks too. So hopefully I can figure something out with the food side of things and get us stocked up there to the only thing we need to do really in the beginning will be getting milk and bread.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that's great!! I've started stocking up a bit. Same thing, soaps, etc. I have one pack each of new born and size one diapers. Won't last long!! Lol. I've been watching for sales :). I've also got some coupons online. P&G will mail you ones that you choose. Go to their website. I've got coupons for wipes, diapers, batteries, shaving gear, soothers, etc. 

Any recommendations on formula? We plan to breast feed but we will have bottles and formula in the house in case we need it. Really hoping we don't though as it's so expensive!! We are also planning in cloth diapers once baby reaches about 10lbs due to the cost. $300 will get us enough cloth to last a year. Another $200 to toilet training :). It's crazy how expensive baby stuff is :/


----------



## Starry Night

It's hard to recommend a specific brand of formula as it can be tough to tell what your baby will take to. My son was a spitter-upper and had bit of a sensitive stomach so we had to buy him the expensive stuff -- Enfamil A+. It is what our hospital uses. And the cost of formula has gone up A LOT in the 3 years since we had to use it. It was as we were weaning him that Enfamil switched to their new system of a reusable container with boxes of refills. I did the math and their new system, whiled dubbed as being "environmentally friendly", was really a clever way to jack up the prices by quite a bit. Now Similac has followed suit. Fortunately, it's just their specialty lines that do this. Once DS was a bit older we switched to regular Enfamil and that still comes in the traditional canister and seemed to do just fine. If baby does not have a sensitive stomach then I think the store brands work just fine. At the very end we switched to the store brand and it worked just as well. By that point DS was also eating solids so he had other avenues of getting nutrients too. Sign up with all the major companies and they will send you coupons and free samples (though Nestle cheaps out the most and Shoppers Drug Mart won't accept the coupons for some dumb reason. Superstore will)

My biggest concern right now is AVENT bottles have changed their bottle shapes so if I have to look into seeing if their new nipples will fit the old bottles. I really liked them the best but they are expensive so I have to replace all my bottles as well as nipples I'm not sure what I"m going to do.

I have sent away for some Pampers coupons so I may pick up some baby diapers once they arrive. I still have half a box of newborn sized diapers leftover from DS. Now if only we can convince DS to potty train so we don't have to buy two sets of diapers for very long! And yes, wait for sales. Paying full price for diapers is terrible. The cost of baby items goes up way, way faster than inflation. It's absolute robbery. But when there is a sale, go the first day as everything will be picked over right away!

Couponing in Canada is nowhere as near as good in the States but combining coupons with sales prices really helps.


----------



## Darlin65

I wouldn't worry too much about stocking up on formula. We have some but it's a mix of different free samples a leftover can from when DS had his milk allergy and I bought a sensitive one because it was so cheap. If it weren't free I wouldn't hae stocked up. I really am not sure how I got the free samples. I thought it was from signing up with similac but then enfamil sent me a bunch too :shrug: Similac has a new one out for supplementation so maybe try that if you want to have some on hand? I think it's meant to be lighter on baby's tummy.

Here is my stash! There are a couple more packs of diapers up in DS's room too. I feel like i need more! :haha: It's almost like an addiction :blush: I asked DH is we had enough when I showed him and he shook his head no and laughed.
 



Attached Files:







01.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

That is quite the stash! Are you planning on using the toilet paper for something baby specific or is it your family-use stash? I'm trying to picture what the toilet paper is for otherwise. 

And I agree about stocking up on formula. If you're planning on BFing anyways, whatever you get with the free samples should be enough for "just in case" especially if you have a 24 hour grocery store nearby. I didn't have any formula or bottle stuff when I left the hospital other than a few free samples they gave me as I was really struggling with the nursing. In the beginning babies eat small enough amounts that you will have to time to go pick up some things from the store then.

Also, get your mom to sign up for the samples too so you can have an extra set of samples and coupons. I remember getting coupons from their affiliate companies that included coupons for diapers and baby food, etc.


----------



## Darlin65

It's just a stash. There's more paper towels there than there is toilet paper :haha: It's a mix of both. I honestly found the walmart diapers are cheaper than the reg brand even with coupons. I can get loves for the same price with a coupon tho. I am trying out our 1st luvs diaper on DS right now. We will see... The walmart overnights is what we buy because since he has gotten bigger and pees a lot more at once it's the only way he doesn't leak. 

If you don't have them already Sunny make sure you have some larger pads with wings for when you come home. You will need them if you have a vag or cs birth. I also would suggest some comfy cotton panties you don't mind getting ruined. I preferred the fuller coverage granny ones that covered my cs scar so I didn't have to worry about anything rubbing. I still need to that and get another larger bra or two. I bought my 1st nursing bra yesterday.

I'm like freaking out about how little we have gotten done :wacko: I feel like this baby could be here in minute now and if he were I am NOT ready! I want to get everything set up so I can make sure my home is clean and ready for whenever we have to go since people will be in and out of my home probably because of DS. There won't be any time to tidy up before guests :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the tips ladies!!! I was planning in having one can of formula on hand as our city is small and I'm not sure what's open 24/7 if anything. 

As for samples I went online for a bunch a month or two ago but never received anything :/ 

I've yet to think about the undies, not sure what id prefer. Lol. As for nursing bras, I'm quite large so I've been warned that I will likely go up quite a bit and to wait until a week or two before edd. Or even after since they cost $100+ to get ones to fit (36 GG) :(

I'm also feeling the 'lack of time'. Lol. Been trying to get everything done!!! And I remind myself that I'll be on mat leave in 4 weeks but still trying to do it all now. Lol. I think I'm starting to drive DH crazy too, made him put up shelves in the nursery last night :)


----------



## Darlin65

I am just using basically sports bras for nursing. Something that is comfy for sleeping in and lounging in that I can pull down. The one bra I have I just went up a size. Have something in your bag at least because I had to send DH to get me a bra the day after my surgery because my milk came in very quick and I was in so much pain and leaking everywhere! :haha: Going up one size was enough and I am a 34/36D-DD depending. Do you have a lane bryant there? I am thinking of just getting a couple of their seamless cotton or satin bras so I have comfy options I can continue to use and wear in public.


----------



## Starry Night

Ah shoot. I forgot that it can take months for the samples to get to you. My mom and I had signed up for them with DS near the beginning of my pregnancy and didn't get them until he was born and we had completely forgotten about it and wondered where all these samples were coming from. I only signed up for my samples today so I guess it will be awhile. LOL

I have tried store brand diapers a few times and have never been happy with them. And DS had sensitive skin and would get horrible rashes with anything but Pampers or Huggies (though I find Huggies leak). I'm going to start out with Pampers with this one but may experiment with store brands once she's a bit older and see if I can get away with it.

Still praying she will BF too!


----------



## Sunnyleah

That makes sense about the samples. 

I will pick up one sports bra ahead of time for sure. I'll go out after to get fitted. I can't go to the usual stores as they tend to max out at DD. I have to go to specialty stores :( hence the cost. 

I've heard a few people say huggies leaked, I guess it depends on your baby. I've picked up pampers sensitive for now.


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp huggies leaked something awful for us! When applying for samples and free stuff lie about your edd :haha: That's what I do to get them sooner.


----------



## Starry Night

That makes sense the samples get sent out for the EDD. I was wondering as mine arrived just in time for us returning from the hospital. The timing was too perfect.

I only have two nursing bras and I'm going to wait to see how nursing goes this time around before making any big investments. I think I'm somewhere between a C and D right now. Before DS I was a puny A-cup. LOL It's so nice having cleavage but I am hoping for some shrinkage. I'd rather be on the small end of a C cup. That seems nice.

I think baby is practicing engaging. The past few days I'll randomly get this weight on my bum or feel like I have a brick hanging between my legs. It makes it hard to walk. But then she disengages and kicks free as I still feel some twists and turns in there. But the heavy feeling is getting more frequent. I hated it when DS engaged as it always felt like I was sitting on his head! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Darlin65

All of this is new to me. DS never engaged because he was breech. LO has been mainly on my right side but keeps trying o lay on my left now and it gets really uncomfortable when he is on that side :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

I found out today that baby is head down, facing my back but 'floating' lol. Glad he's not engaged yet, I'm not looking forward to that feeling!!

That makes sense that they send samples in time for edd :)

Did anyone else have low Papp-a at your 12 week nt blood work up? Apparently I did and now they are watching the placenta as it could fail earlier than full term??? My ob said it was low but ok at my 17 week (first time I saw him after 12 week stuff)


----------



## Darlin65

I'm sort of having a bit of a freak out ladies! I can't believe that there is so much to get done and I am panicking that none of it is done! I really need DH to put up the shelf and put the crib together. I wish he'd just do it. I also can't believe all the packing that needs done, there's so much to be washed and my house is a wreck and not ready for company. Someone will be staying at our house with Logan when we leave so it has to be tidy at all times now. Idk what to do. I am in a major freak out. I hate it. I can't believe we will be 35wks on Friday. We literally have a month left. Where has it all gone?


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Maybe try taking it one task at a time. Each day do one thing. When you're doing laundry anyways do a load of baby's clothes in between the other loads.

I'm having a hard time identifying with the panic I'm seeing in all the threads I'm a part of. I'm still so much "meh, I'll get to it later" or "there is loads of time". I'm such a last-minute Charlie! I think I work best under pressure anyways. But I do know I need to at least get my hospital bag ready and have something packed for DS so he can go to the sitter. And we need to arrange a sitter. We had one, but now she's pregnant and only due a month behind me and our back-up is pregnant too and due at the same time. Our neighbour has offered so I need to get back to her but I want to make sure she is OK with a potential 2am wake-up call. :haha:

OB made me decide today about whether to VBAC or not. I wasn't prepared to make a final decision yet. But I am going to VBAC. I can't believe it in a way. I hate trying new things. ha ha But I just couldn't justify scheduling a section when things are going so well. My hospital will induce me in spite of my previous section but they will wait until I'm 42 weeks so odds are I'll have gone into labour before that anyways.


----------



## Darlin65

Yay for VBAC Starry! :happydance: 

I was ok with being behind until I realized I have less than 6wks left. Then I serously panicked. I know when I had my c-section at 39+2 I was contracting so Idk how soon he would have come on his own. I also am at risk for preterm labor because of my thyroid issues and the mw said even with a cs your body usually progresses sooner and quicker with your next babies.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm definitely feeling the panic!! It started around 30 weeks when I had 10 to go (keeping in mind that possible early induction due to GD). So I made a detailed list on my phone so as I get tasks done I can delete them. Makes me feel like I'm getting somewhere. Lol. Still so much to do though :)

And life keeps getting in the way. Lol. Birthdays, friends, work, appointments, etc. I plan on scheduling one task per day of mat leave starting with top priority. I will continue with the tasks until either they are all done or baby arrives :). It's the best I can do. I've also made a separate list of 'after baby is born' just to remind me so I don't stress about forgetting anything :)

Good luck!!


----------



## Starry Night

I know the panic will set in for me at some point but right now I'm still at the stage if she were to come it would be way too soon so I don't really want her yet. I know I want to get the infant car seat in the car and the bags and bassinet all ready by 35 weeks. I figure that is a good deadline. Our washing machine is broken right now so can't get ahead on washing the baby stuff anyways.

While I hope this baby's labour goes faster than DS' (especially the early labour part...that was 3 1/2 days!) I don't want it to go too fast. I need to last the 2 hour drive to the hospital! My friend said she barely made it with her second so this time around they're going to the local hospital. They do epidurals now (they didn't when I had DS) but they still don't always do emergency sections and they don't have an NICU. No way am I getting transported an hour by ambulance in mid-labour for an emergency section or have my baby zipped off to another hospital an hour away. Also, the local hospital has no OBs and with my history my GP didn't want to touch me with a 10 foot pole! ha ha


----------



## Darlin65

Omg! and I was panicked about a 45min drive! :haha: And that's with no traffic. If it's rush hr it could take over an hr :dohh:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh my gosh! Those are long hospital treks! We are about 10 mins away, 15 with traffic! It's almost laughable in comparison. Lol

We are using the bassinet on our stroller with a specail wood stand but DH mom is buying the stroller. She's been telling us for months she's getting it. Now she says she's waiting until April. But this stroller has to be ordered. Not sure how long the delivery takes :/. It's making me nervous. If baby came early we wouldn't have it. 

I've almost finished sorting the hand me downs so next I'll wash the 0-3 month stuff so it's ready. After our shower I will buy whatever essentials we don't have yet, but otherwise we should be good. Most of my list is annual cleaning jobs (like windows, sorting the back yard after winter, etc) or organizing the house. I want everything clean and tidy. Lol. Also I want to make a bunch of meals for the freezer but none of these things will affect baby. :) more to make life easier in those first few months.


----------



## schultzie18

The whole need to get stuff done ASAP has set in! It must be the nesting feeling people talk about! But I really have to wait til the shower is over which is on Saturday then I can get all the items I still need. Started having labor dreams! Kinda freaks me out!


----------



## Darlin65

Does anyone else feel like lo doesn't have enough room in there? I never felt like this with DS but this time he is so active especially at night and I wake up so a hey and sore. It feels like he is huge. It's giant tummy roles that give me alien belly. Idk if that's the difference in a breech and head down baby (if he still is) but it rly hurts.


----------



## Starry Night

It does feel like a tight squeeze in there but I got that with DS as well. Only difference is this one likes to flip around more than DS did. He went head down fairly quickly and this one is all over the place. OB says I'm measuring right on target so I don't think she's abnormally huge.

31 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







bump.png
File size: 184.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MonyMony

Absolutely out of room already here! It's painful. But I keep feeling the stretching and itchy skin, so I know babe is still growing, and so am I.

I'm also a little worried about how everything will get done. Nursery is a complete disaster still. The only thing that is assembled is changing table. We found out two days ago that our crib is irreparably broken, so we'll need a new one. A friend promised hers, but I have no idea when she's going to be done with it, so I'd rather just get one but hubby objects. The portable bassinet we were given smelled like smoke, even after washing and airing out, so we had to get rid of it. I guess if the baby comes early, we'll have to use the stroller's bassinet!

Still need a carseat, still haven't done the baby laundry, etc., etc. I feel as though my life is busy enough with full-time work and two other kids that there's no way we can get ahead. While I'd love to go a couple weeks early because I'm so miserable physically, I keep hoping I've got another month at least due to pure logistics!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Well our LO is also quite cramped in there. Lol. Just found out this morning he's weighing 4lbs 5 oz. 50th percentile for gestational age. So perfect. I feel every movement now as he's squished. Lol. 

Hating the whole gestational diabetes thing. Especially with my gluten allergy. Basically cried all the home after seeing the dietician and doctor today. Ugh. Loosing weight (down 2 lbs in 2 weeks) so they want me eating more carbs, but keep saying how we can see how the gluten free carb options are spiking my sugars. So frustrating!!!! They need to make up their mind if they want my sugars in target or my carbs higher. I'm thinking I will spend the next two weeks eating what they want and they can then deal with the higher sugar levels when I see them. Baby isn't big so no worry there. And they suggested chicken breast as a bedtime snack. Seriously???? Wtf?? Anywho, rant over. Time to try and figure out what I can eat for lunch before I have to go back to work in 30 mins :S


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hey ladies :). 

Just thought I'd check in as we haven't heard from a few in a while. Some of us are due VERY SOON!!! only a few weeks until the first of May and our birth month!!

What's on everyone's agenda these last few weeks before the babies start arriving??

I have our baby shower next Saturday, which we are super excited about :)

Otherwise I have three weeks of work left- unbelievably excited for that!!! Lol

Then just preparing the house, working on all of the baby projects I want to finish, etc :)

We were given 10 diaper boxes of baby clothes last week which I have now sorted by size, and weeded out the stained/ damaged stuff. So we are pretty set for clothes up to 12 months size :). They are folded and in bins in the basement :). Feels good to have that sorted out and to not NEED to buy clothes :)


----------



## Starry Night

We're fairly sorted for clothes up to at least 6 months too. I have some larger sizes as well but I don't need to worry about those just yet. I don't have much actual things planned before the baby comes but I do need to pull the final pieces together. The main thing is getting that washing machine fixed. I want to wash the covers for the highchair, bouncer chair, exe-saucer and playmat. I probably won't worry about pre-washing the baby clothes. We'll see how long it takes for the part we ordered to come in. lol

My mom has been complaining a bit that she doesn't know when to book her plane tickets so I have finally told her to simply do what she did last time--book them for about a week after the due date. With DS it worked out perfectly. She arrived the day I was discharged from the hospital so we didn't have to make an extra drive into the city and we got the full two weeks of her helping around the house so I could heal. I think my dad is going to come for a few days too. Last time he didn't come at all and came to visit us about two months later and everyone at church asked if my parents were divorced. This time around I told my dad that to coerce him to come right away otherwise I think he wouldn't have. LOL He's such a workaholic and a secretly a bit worried about his image. (love that man)


----------



## Sunnyleah

I forgot about your washing machine!! I would be going crazy. Lol. I haven't started any washing. So far I have blankets, a couple of sheets, clothes, and the swing cover to wash. All the clothes were stored in cardboard boxes in the basement so smell musty :/

My mom wants to take off work so I told her DH is taking two weeks and if she wants to come the third week it would be perfect. That will give her time to book off work. My dad is also a workaholic so likely just come on the weekend. They only live about an hour away.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm glad my mom is coming right away. With DH in charge I'd be living off of hot dogs, frozen pizza and mac n'cheese. ha ha I like those things but I like other things too. ;) Not sure DH could get 2 weeks anyways. Sometimes I think this LO will be a tiny bit on the early side (just a gut feeling) so we could potentially get some alone time anyways.

Received some more homemade receiving blankets and bibs from my MiL plus a travel change pad. I have a TON of blankets from DS' days but it's nice to have some girly ones now. My mom has already sent a new blanket too. I have given away a few of my really boyish blankets to a friend expecting twin boys. I may need to give away a few more too, I have to see how many blankets I have now. If DD spits up as much as DS did I will be glad to have a lot of blankets. I definitely had over 30 with DS. lol They are so multi-functional. Burp pads, good for swaddling, play mats, change pads (in a pinch), general blanket use and now I use them as capes so DS can play super hero. LOL My mom and MiL both make singles and double-sided ones. MiL is also making a wall banner that will contain all the baby's info such as birthdate and weight and length and her name and our names. I personally don't really care for the wall banners but everyone else who sees them loves them so I think it's just me being weird. ha ha


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow! that is a lot. Of blankets! I think I have 4 receiving blankets and about 10 heavier blankets :). I thought I had a lot lol. 

I think I've registered for 6 more receiving blankets and some muslin Aidan and anis blankets for the summer :)

Feeling super tired and icky today after staying up until 1:30 last night. Our last games night with our friends for quite a while. Lol. Paying for it now :/


----------



## Darlin65

So last weekend I was sick. Now DH is sick again so another weekend of nothing getting done. I'm so freakin stressed out. We are so behind and I keep getting orders for cakes and things this month too. Idk what to do.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh Darlin, I'm sorry you've had so much sickness at your house :(. 

Just do what you can, make sure you're not pushing yourself too hard. Baby needs you strong :)

I've made a to do list which seems overwhelming, but I've also tried to prioritize.... What must be done, what should be done, and what would be nice to get done :)

Good luck!


----------



## Darlin65

Got out the rest of the clothes and washing them. Found what was supposed to be lo's coming home outfit last time. It was much harder on me than I expected :(


----------



## Darlin65

Argh! I'm missing a bunch of burp cloths and receiving blankets. I have no clue what happened to them :(


----------



## Starry Night

I hate losing things! So irritating. And I hope the illness leaves your house for good.

We're supposed to be getting another winter wallop tomorrow. 20cm. Yay.......


----------



## Darlin65

we got a bunch last night but it melted by afternoon


----------



## Starry Night

I hope ours won't last. We're still absolutely covered in snow out here....the drifts are still a few feet deep. It makes me despair of spring ever arriving. It's been a rough winter. And I normally like winter. We've been dealing with a lot of illness as well. I haven't had it as bad as DH and DS but it's been almost constant diarrhea, it seems. DS would catch a bug and seem better except it would take weeks for his diapers to return to normal. But then the next bug would come around. In the fall DH had chronic bronchitis and then went straight into the influenza. Luckily he was the only one to catch that. I have had two stomach bugs. The first was nothing but the second lasted 5 days. That's when our washer broke so we weren't able to wash all of our barf-covered things for about 2 weeks when we got a new washer and now that broke too. ha ha

A few days ago I've had another growth spurt and the difference is very, very noticeable and my feet have begun to swell. I thought I was going to avoid that this time. I'm in constant discomfort now. Had a good cry this afternoon. Can't believe I have at least 8 weeks of this.


----------



## Darlin65

I was just telling DH tonight I can't imagine having 4-5 more weeks of this to go because I feel like I am the same size I was full term with DS already easy. I can't imagine just getting bigger and bigger! I think this baby may be a little bigger. With DS I was measuring about 2wks behind so we shall see where we are tomorrow. Can't believe after tomorrow we will be going every week! :shock:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- it has been a rough winter!!! I still can't believe tomorrow is April and I'm still 'trying' to wear my big winter coat :(. So cold!!! I tried to put on my hunter rain boots Friday and no luck. My feet have also started swelling.... 7 more weeks. I tried some shoes on this weekend and same thing :/

Darlin- 4-5 weeks is so close! Hang in there!! Excited for weekly appointments, that means it's the end :)


----------



## MonyMony

Yup, swelling extremitites by the end of the day. And some maternity pants no longer fitting! Can barely zip my one remaining jacket, so have now taken to wearing hubby's, but it's so big and heavy. Still have the pelvic and inner groin pain, made worse by ever growing belly. Unable to stop the characteristic waddle when I walk anymore. Have trouble putting on socks and shoes--thank goodness for pedicures! I am desperately hoping to go two weeks early like I did last time. Which would mean mid-April. I can deal with that, even if we don't have everything quite ready. I'm SO ready!


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies! how have all you been? I hope well! Im hanging in there. I seem to be so busy with trying to downsize to make room for baby, organizing steam cleaning trying to prep for baby plus dealing with my 3 kids my hubby my mom and sisters and grandma just so much going on. Try to keep my mind off the bad news my moms chemo treatments arent working bc she is always sick so she has missed too many treatments which the tumors have grown and there are new ones.

I have only bought the babys bed and travel system. one big box of diapers up to 14bs 800 pack of baby wipes and 5 oneies and sleepers plus a baby blanket and a monkey that makes noises. I was given some baby clothes and my friend is bringing me some baby stuff so before I buy anything else I want to see what she got me. I haven't bought anything in NB size bc I am not sure my baby will fit them.

I started weekly NST and BPP at 29 weeks. at 28 weeks I started seeing my obgyn every 2 weeks and I still see the MFM every 2 weeks. Last week baby was nearly 5lbs. Im in the process of switching drs since im not happy with my current dr and midwives and I dont like the hospital. Not to mention every time I have been in L&D prior to this pregnancy was for my losses so I just don't feel comfortable having my rainbow there.

I hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!! hugs and good vibes and sticky baby dust for everyone.


----------



## Sunnyleah




----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that bump is so cute!

MonyMony - I'm finding my maternity wear is getting tight too. It's not just the hemlines of the maternity panels in my pants but also every individual fabric line that is living indents on my stomach. I hope for your sake that you go a little early too so you don't have to endure too much more of the pelvic pain.

Felynn - good to hear from you! I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and that her treatments are not working. :hugs: And good luck with switching doctors. My SiL switched from an OB to midwife at 37 weeks because she wasn't happy and it all worked out. I wouldn't want to give birth in the same hospital I lost my babies in either. So far, I have managed to avoid that (My first m/c and DS' twin were in my home province's hospital, and I m/c'd another at home and had my d&c in the 'local' hospital but plan on having this baby in the city where I had DS).

I still need to pick up some diapers for baby but my Pampers coupons came in the mail today so next time I'm in town I can pick some up. Not sure what size to buy as I still have half a box of newborns from DS. DS was in newborn sizes for about 3 weeks but this baby could easily be bigger. I did have placenta issues with DS so have no clue how big he could/should have been. My family normally has bigger babies. My MiL had small babies but I"m not sure how much that would influence my babies' sizes.

I also need to get some soothers, a few smaller bibs (threw out DS' old ones as they were very gross), and a few bottle nipples. Maybe some new washcloths as the ones I use for after meals have gotten gross too.

Got a bad case of BH over the weekend too. They were painful enough that they woke me up from a deep sleep and they lasted all day yesterday. Shifting position seemed to stop them and baby was moving well and seemed happy so I tried to relax especially as we were driving 9 hours back from the inlaws! It was still scary though. Makes me think this baby wants to come early. MiL told me that my BiL was a week early and DH came right on his due date. DS was 4 days late but I started early labour on his due date.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm boycotting pants :haha: my mat jeans are so awful so yoga pants and long dresses when it's warm enough. I think we are ok on diapers for now but I'm like you starry idk about sizes. I will do my best to catch up ladies but I feel like I don't get proper updates in my email and get behind :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunnyleah

I also need a proper catch up!!

I got some diaper & wipe coupons in the mail that I need to use in the next two weeks. I'm going for size 1 since they are estimating baby over 7 lbs at delivery. I have or bag of newborn. I'm also using cloth once baby fills out and things settle down between 3-6 weeks. So I don't need that many :). 

My mat pants also leave marks on my belly some days. It depends on baby's position. That last photo he was hanging back but yesterday I felt huge!! He was all up front and pushing on my belly. Lol

Question: are you ladies planning on breast feeding?? I plan on it and last night at our class we discussed nipple confusion. The nurse recommended 2-6 weeks before introducing anything other than the breast including pacifiers. She said wait until breast feeding is well established. Any experience or tips?? I'd like to introduce the pacifier as soon as possible but don't mind waiting a few weeks for the bottles.


----------



## Starry Night

No real tips as I had both supply issues and a DS who had absolutely zero interest in nursing. I did introduce a pacifier right away at my mom and grandma's advice and they both BF so I don't think that had anything to do with it. DS did take to a pacifier like a duck to water though. He also latched on while BF fairly well. He just refused to suckle (you can lead a horse to water....)


----------



## Darlin65

We bf's for the 1st 4months. I introduced a paci almost immediately and we supplemented with formula and used pumped milk as well so DH could feed sometimes and I could rest for a bit. I don't think it hurt anything as long as you are regularly offering breast to baby. I plan on ebf this time since I am at home this time with the occasional pumped milked so DH can bond with LO and I can rest a little. I want to avoid the formula supplementation tho. I think that is what causes more problems because it fills them up more so then they get frustrated when the bm doesn't. That's what did us in I think. I went back to work and just couldn't quite pump enough so he was being supplemented with too much formula and the bm just wasn't enough anymore.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the tips/ advice ladies, everything is very helpful :)

So excited our stroller came yesterday! DH and I put it together tonight and played around with it :). So excited! I can't wait to show baby off in the stroller come spring :)

And our shower is on Saturday, so much is coming together :)

Sunday we are headed to our store that we're registered at to order a glider :). Looking at the Dutailier solid wood gliders.... Beautiful and comfy.


----------



## Darlin65

Yay for a stroller and shower! :happydance:

I feel really good. Like I don't want to get up and start doing a bunch of stuff but I just feel really zen and relaxed. No aches or pains. I'm actually pretty comfortable. I was on google and i says something about this being the "calm before the storm". That sounds a little crazy! :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

I just want to sleep! Still feeling great. I'm tired but I feel like I've had too much caffeine or something and just can't fall asleep even tho for once I can lay however I want with out aches and pains. It's driving me nuts. If my body is goofing to let me feel this good id at least like to take advantage of it and get dome good rest while I can.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin how frustrating!! I know what you mean about sleeping! Lol. I have bad nights then a great night but wake up at like 5 am wide awake!?!? Ugh so annoying. Lol. 

I think I'm calming down a bit. Been slacking in 'the list' lol. Starting to feel like we've got things under control :). I'm sure after the influx of supplies this weekend I will be all flustered again trying to deal with putting everything away :). 2 weeks of work left!!!!! Omg I can't wait ;)


----------



## Darlin65

Things are pretty quiet over here. Getting a little bit worried :( He's just not really moving today. I noticed I hadn't really felt him so started trying to do kick counts and nothing yet. I just feel weird and off lately and this is not helping things. Might have to pull out my doppler. Haven't used in quite a while but thinking it might be necessary to ease my mind.


----------



## nats77

Darlin I would try the Doppler but if your in doubt at all contact the hospital or your midwife, they will probably call u in and put u on a trace. Let us know how u get on xx


----------



## Darlin65

I'm hoping that he has just moved down and snuggled in low so that's why I'm not feeling much.


----------



## Darlin65

Heartbeat sounds good. High 130s low 140s. Had DS help me check :haha: Now after poking and prodding him a bit I've gotten a few big belly rolls. Maybe we just needed to wake him up :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







1966038_612202365531079_905476848_o.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sunnyleah

Glad to hear he's well :). I have days too where he's very quiet. It's getting more frequent and I'm guessing it's because he's getting more squished. Lol. I jiggle my belly sometimes to prompt him awake ;). After how much they went to town pushing and prodding and jiggling last week at my scan I'm much more comfortable to give him a good jostling awake :).


----------



## schultzie18

Glad to hear my lo isn't the only one that gets quiet. They must be running out of room.


----------



## MonyMony

I never actually get a break from the movement. I joked with hubby today that the kid must not be very bright if baby hasn't discovered there really isn't any room to move around by now. I swear, I feel like I'm bruising from the the inside out! 

Saw the dr today and she gave me a note for work. SPD has gotten so bad I'm going to work from home now. I'm so relieved not to have to head into the office again for a full day after tomorrow.


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's good MonyMony. I'm only working until 35+4 since my job is on my feet and can't be done from home (childcare). 2 more weeks!!! I can't wait :). My sciatica is still holding but my hips are causing issues with getting up off the floor :/. I teach French in the mornings and after the infant class (30 mins on the floor) I have trouble getting back up :/. Otherwise I'm managing. Well, really slow walking to school to pick up the older kids, good thing it's only a 2 min walk (takes me about 5 now) lol


----------



## MonyMony

I can empathize, Sunny...possible to get on the floor, but impossible to get back up! I had sciatica with my first, but that was because he was in a bad position the last month or two and too big to move. Luckily have avoided it since. It's really true that every pg is different. I wonder if I'd started out with this one whether I would have been brave enough to do it again!

Have daughter's birthday party tomorrow. It's at a trampoline park where they take care of everything for you. So actually looking forward to it. And happy we'll have it done before anything baby-wise should happen. Though the Braxton-Hicks are getting stronger all the time...


----------



## nats77

Glad all is well darlin, they do like to scare us don't they!!

Afm I'm laid up in bed with the sickness bug! Really not nice at 8 months pregnant!! I have such awful pains in my stomach it's really not helping having a big baby in there too lol, hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Starry Night

nats - I really feel for you. We've had our share of the stomach bug in our house. My baby would protest all the awful cramps and pains. She'd kick up a storm after each one but that only made things worse. Hope you're feeling better soon.

I also feel for those of you with sciatica and other pains. I have just the regular pregnancy pains and that is hard enough. Baby is sitting very low so I'm feeling a rather constant pressure on the bum and she'll often bump my cervix as I'm going up the stairs. Not fun. She is still trying to flip around but it's becoming quite painful. She really is running out of room and I do think she's finally starting to choose to go head down more often than not. She is actually getting MORE active these days. She used to go days at a time of being quiet (maybe I just couldn't feel her) and now I feel almost constant motion whether it be full-on kicks, flips or the hiccups and case of the wiggles. Drives me batty at times.:wacko:


----------



## Darlin65

What the heck! Again I missed basically pages of this thread! :(

I had sciatica really bad with ds. I still get it this time but nowhere near as often/bad. I can't lay on my back tho because omg is it excruciating. The small of my back like locks up and I can't get up :dohh:

I have no clue where or what we are having DS's birthday party. I can't even pick a theme :wacko:

I'm super tired today. Was up at 5am when DH left for work. Took a nap with munchkin and was a bad mummy :blush: Let him hang out in his crib and play with the tv on so I could rest some more. I literally just could not get up and I kept having these crazy dreams of going into labor!


----------



## Starry Night

How is that being a bad mommy? An afternoon of playing in his crib with the TV on isn't going to do any long-term damage. When I was in first tri and only able to lie on the couch all day I let DS watch oodles of TV and movies just so he wasn't jumping on me. Now he's back to being able to play and read and be active without TV. DS plays in his room for the afternoon now so I can nap. I'm just too tired. I know where he is and he's safe and happy (he never complains). Sometimes he'll fall asleep too.


----------



## Darlin65

I just hate leaving him isolated like that. It just feels wrong to leave him all alone.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I wouldn't worry about leaving little ones alone. Honestly more parents need to encourage their kids to play independently. Asan ECE we get so many kids that need constant entertaining. It's aweful. And parents wonder why their kids lack independance. 

I've been so lucky and not gotten sick other than a cold in first trimester. I rarely get sick but was prepared for the worst while pregnant!!

The sciatica is on/ off. Sine days I can hardly walk other days I don't even notice.


----------



## Starry Night

Age may be a factor too. My son is nearly 3 and is at the point I let him play in the basement while I'm in the kitchen upstairs. I don't let him do it often but from the kitchen I can hear him play and I make sure to lock the doors to the rooms adjoining the playroom so he can't get into anything. He's also allowed into the bedrooms (not ours though). As long as I can hear and get to him quickly then I don't mind. This is a recent change though. Up until Christmas I still made sure he was always by me. Even when I was lying on the couch letting him play and watch TV he was right in front of me. When my LO was 1 1/2 I didn't let him out of my sight unless he was napping in his crib. Though he was pretty good at playing in his crib without me too. I think he often woke up before I did in the morning because as I would come into the nursery to get him I would find him playing with a stuffed animal or his blankie just singing and laughing. Whenever he did/does cry you better believe I'm there like a flash.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh we still need to supervise kids, don't get me wrong :). Working in childcare they are never left unattended. It's the constant interaction vs doing something else nearby while they play that is needed :)

And I'm sure all parents at some point feel tht their child is ready to be left in a room alone, as a parent you know your child best, when and how much to trust them and so on :)


----------



## Starry Night

How's everyone doing? Not much going on here. Spring has finally decided to arrive but the sudden change in temperature has now put us under a fog warning. Glad we're not going anywhere today. It's so grey and misty this morning. Also just waiting for my next appointment coming up on Wednesday.


----------



## Darlin65

Nothing to report yet. Mw appt in a couple hrs. She will be checking my cervix. I was "leaking" yesterday but turned out was just a lot of discharge. Can't wait to see how things look today :)


----------



## Darlin65

Just got back from the mw ladies and it feels great to know we are progressing! :happydance:
1cm
50% effaced
and baby is in a -2 station!

She was super excited she could feel the babies head when she checked me. Said whatever I am doing to keep it up because it's working. She doesn't know if I will make to our edd :D


----------



## Darlin65

Lost a nice chunk of my plug since coming home :)


----------



## schultzie18

Darling that's great!!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Crazy that we are getting to this point already! We've all made it so far :D


----------



## Starry Night

What is a -2 station? And my DS was born 4 days after I started losing my plug so maybe your LO is on his way! So exciting to think our babies are getting ready to arrive. Of course, I still have a ways to go. I don't want her coming any sooner than 38 weeks so 5 more weeks before I will start to labour watch.


----------



## Darlin65

https://promotion.medicalillustration.com/imagescooked/6463W.jpgI like the picture in our book we got at that class but basically this shows it. 0 is fully engaged and the instructor said they like you to be at a +1 before pushing. So basically just means he is getting into position :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow. Getting close! :)

My LO will feel like she's getting into position but then she'll wiggle back out.


----------



## Darlin65

How funny would it be if he decided to come on our anniversary on Sunday :haha: They don't seem concerned at all with him coming anytime now. They think he is doing well and if he comes early so be it. They really want to let nature take its course with me since we are a vbac.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Your so close to full term I'm sure it'll be great!!! How exciting Darlin!!! I guess you'll be the first to deliver from the May group, although looks like you'll have an April baby ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

We had a lovely baby shower on the weekend :). So many friends & family came to celebrate!

We received mostly cloths and a handful of things off our registry. On the plus side, it means I can actually start buying things now without DH having a fit! Lol. He was so concerned I would but stuff and then we would receive everything off our registry. Yeah right!!

So we have some spending up do :/ looking for deals or cheaper versions of items originally registered for... Already picked up some bottles for cheaper!!


----------



## Starry Night

People tend not to like to buy off the registry because it is often the "boring" stuff like bibs and towels and spoons and bottles, washcloths, etc...you know...the necessities. LOL But the extensive wardrobe is nice too. If your baby spits up a lot or poops out of diapers on a frequent basis (mine didn't but OH's cousin's DD had poop explosions every. single. day.) the bigger wardrobe saves on laundry. I was amazed at how quick I went through it all. Though the fancier outfits still hardly got worn. Seems everyone bought for size 6 months so even some of the play clothes got hardly any wear. I felt pretty guilty about that! At least some of it was gender neutral enough to qualify for my DD!

Good luck finding deals. I hope it's not too overwhelming. With all the new safety regulations always coming out it is tough to find used gear that qualifies. A lot of my friends risk the rules and get the old stuff anyways. I know enough people who smuggle stuff over the border too. I'm too chicken to do that though. And it seems....unethical.... 

Maybe check to see if there are any baby shows in the area? 

Anyways, bought some of the boring stuff myself today. Picked up some bibs and washcloths plus a few undershirts. Still need the mattress pad, sheet saver (a small spit-up cloth that goes over the sheets...used that A LOT with DS), and some new bottle nipples. Then I need a few things for myself in my hospital bag. Otherwise I think we're fairly set.


----------



## Sunnyleah

So far I'm not finding anything boring lol. But a but overwhelmed. Also I'm trying to buy things that we need or will save buying other stuff. Like the $8 waterproof blanket type change pads to avoid changing sheets everyday. Or the portable change pad for $20 instead of a couple of the big contoured ones for $30 each. It would mean having a diaper caddy as opposed to a diaper station on each floor (3story house plus basement) and I'd have to carry it with me but save a lot of $$. 

Also looking at our cloth diaper options. The current selection would cost about $500. But I could be set for around $300. They're all white instead of fun colours but I could add a handful of fun ones for going out or when people come over :)

I've also cut back on how many of things we will have. Hopefully it won't be crazy but I figure I can always buy more of something if I find I'm washing constantly. Like face cloths, towels, blankets, etc.


----------



## Starry Night

I have to admit I love shopping for outfits. You can get really cute towels and washcloths but those usually cost more. So I buy the plainer ones as they do the same thing for half the cost. I bought a pack of 10 plain bibs for the cost of 3 or 4 "cute" ones. And I do make good use of my contour change pad. I only have two floors in the house. Downstairs I change on a receiving blanket (have 30 so don't care if they get dirty) but upstairs I will go out of my way to change on the change table. I find it easier than bending over as my back tends to flare up even when not pregnant.

Is it OK for DS and the baby to share wash cloths? I don't mean to use the same one at the same time. But DS has had the same wash cloths since birth and they get washed after each individual use. They still seem to be in good shape. Or should she just have her own set? I just don't know how sensitive a newborn can be. I bought a new set but the original intent was to use it for the kitchen as the cloths I use for after meals are all gross. But my baby won't be eating solids for awhile and those cloths need replacing sooner rather than later. I guess I could demote a couple of the bath cloths to the kitchen and use the new ones in the bathroom. DS won't care if the cloths are pink and purple. I know I'm making a big deal out of this but I feel like this is super important. lol


----------



## Darlin65

Honestly I'd get just enough to get by of what you need for now and see what you use and don't use. We never used the bath chair. He didn't use bibs much because he didn't spit up much and they just got in the way. We used his baby washcloths and had a bunch of those just because a regular one was way too big for such a small baby :haha: but now doesn't matter. We had 2 hooded towels that were fine since you don't bathe them every day and then just used some of our smaller bath towels if we needed to. Be careful and make sure they are true towel material and not the weird baby towel material because those won't absorb as well. Here is my list of "must haves" and "must have plentys" lol

Washcloths
Socks
Onesies/sleepers
Burp cloths
At least 3+ sleeps and waterproof covers
At least 5 receiving blankets
A nursing pillow even if you don't nurse
Some sort of swing or vibrating chair
:thumbup:

Other than things like diapers and wipes if I had just those things we'd make it thru pretty easy. Here hospital gives you pacifiers but I would have a few of those on hand in case they don't. We always seemed to lose the little things like those and socks :haha:

Starry I plan on using the same washcloths and towels. Idk why it would matter.


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. I didn't think it would matter either. We are reusing DS' old hooded towels too. I think I'll use the new washcloths in the kitchen then as those ones are quite yucky (all black when they used to be green...)

I love gadgets and gear so have used a lot of the baby stuff. I love our baby tub and diaper genie and bottle sterilizer, etc. We don't have a swing but we do have a vibrating chair. Probably needs new batteries....

I'll definitely have too many bibs if DD doesn't spit up like her brother but if she does, then we're set. LOL I had to throw out DS' old bibs because they got washed so often that the velcro stopped working and the stains got so bad they wouldn't come out anymore. 

I only bought one set of socks this time around as they just don't get used in our house. Even in winter DS will just rip them off. MiL nags me all the time about his feet but I dare her to come over and make him keep them on! :haha: So for DD I have 8 pairs sized 0 to 12 months. They range in colour from white to pink and purple and some with some sort of combination. I figure they should match everything. :thumbup:

I still want to get her a pair of Robeez slippers as they're the best at staying on (DS still can't get those off) but no rush as baby is coming just before summer. I will reuse DS' slippers for her but need to fill the gap with the sizes I am missing.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've got 30 white wash cloths for diaper changes and currently 3 hooded towels and 4 wash cloths. I'd like to get a bunch of cheapie ones for the kitchen. We are getting a seat that goes in the sink for bathing until baby can sit. We are planning to make bath time DH job and he's really nervous about dropping baby :)

We have a hand me down swing. We are using the bassinet from our stroller on a stand and have a high chair and car seat. I have 4 soothers and 4 bottles (2 5 oz & 2 9 oz). 

We have TONS of clothes and they include a bunch of socks & bibs. Not sure how effective the cute bibs are that came with outfits but if not I can get 10 for $10-20

We have 3 bassinet sheets & 3 crib sheets. 8 receiving blankets, and 6 warmer blankets. And since due in May I have 4 bamboo Muslim blankets. 

I have 4 wrap blankets for sleeping. A light weight and heavy weight sleep bag for 6+ months. Tones of winter & summer hats (mostly hand me downs). 

We have a diaper bag and a handful of toys. 
We also received a basket of kitchen items for older baby (bowls, spoons, cups, travel containers, etc)


I still need:
Nursing pillow
Sling/ carrier
Cloth diapers
Breast pump
Monitor
Crib mattress
Change pad(s)
And for older baby: 
Seat
Toys
Play mat

We need the stand for the bassinet as well and eventually 4 baby gates. 

Seems like so much but I can't think of leaving any of the items out.... :/


----------



## Darlin65

Got up to do some laundry. Started cramping and had to pee. Lost a bunch more of what I think was plug.


----------



## Starry Night

My goodness, Darlin. Your May baby might end up an early April baby! Getting excited for you!

The part for our washing machine came in today and we've had one successful load so I'm hoping that means our month-long drama with the machine is finally over. I need to catch up on so much and start washing the baby things. They've collected a lot of dust in storage.


----------



## Darlin65

Yay for washing baby things! It will eb nice having it fixed. Ours broke earlier this yr and it was awful waiting to get the new one.

Not too long after posting I lost MORE of it :dohh: Think it's all out for now :haha: My mom is so anxious she is driving me a bit nuts. Talking about how after she started losing hers it was just a matter of days etc. She wanted me to call the mw and stuff and I had to tell her no it wasn't time yet.


----------



## Starry Night

I did go into labour within days of passing my plug but I was also contracting already when my plug passed. I wouldn't be in a rush either if I wasn't showing further signs of labour. I remember a friend saying it was over a week from losing her plug to going into labour. I think I have heard that the plug can regenerate too.


----------



## Darlin65

See I am confused on that part. I was told that too but I was also told after a certain point it won't regenerate itself. Like it only does that if you lose it early :shrug: Idk. I am getting anxious but have a feeling we've got a while to go. I thought DS would be early but he wasn't and couldnt have been even if he wanted to because he was breech :dohh:


----------



## Darlin65

So thought something was happening. Was able to time it and everything but it faded away and now I just want to eat :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh Darlin all good signs!!!! I'm so excited for you :)

I have 7 days of work left, then a bunch if stuff to do before baby. Hopefully he's not early! At least not until after I finish my list ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely sounds like the beginning of something. It's hard to tell what is going on inside but you could be in the early stages of labour. That can have a start and stop quality to it. This could even be the calm before the storm. I was in early labour for nearly 3 days before anything real happened. After having rather regular contractions I remember everything stopping the evening before DS was born and I got this sudden surge of energy and I was really hyper and silly. The on-off contractions began again later that night and early the next morning the real ones came on hard and fast.

You're still early so I guess your body is easing into labour. Baby is probably using these last few days to chunk up. ;) Even if this was just false labour it seems your little guy is going to come before your due date.


----------



## Darlin65

Had a nice back ache when I went to bed last night but that was it. Perfectly fine today aside from being sleepy from not getting comfy enough last night. Guess I will continue to go about my days as planned and see what happens. I've heard some women get bad bh in the the evening in the last couple of weeks before delivery. Could just be helping my cervix along a little more without being true labor.


----------



## nats77

Sounds exciting darlin, I was having contractions last nite for about 3 hours, regularly at about 4 mins!! Quite painful as well. They died off though and I got some sleep midwife today said baby is engaged and crags what probably caused contractions. Was strange for me as with my other three I never had Braxton hicks or contractions until I was actually in labour!! So watch this space maybe I'll be close behind darlin??? Xx


----------



## Darlin65

We may be turning into the April thread! :haha: Contractions are back today and they are more painful and really in my back vs. last night it was mainly just tightening. Today I am lucky enough to have both! Doesn't always subside when I sit either. Told DH if this keeps up we may end up going to get checked out later tonight when he gets home. I haven't decided. Depends how bad they get.


----------



## nats77

Keep us updated won't you ;) xx


----------



## Darlin65

trying to hurry up and eat while DS naps and then I think I might get on my ball for a bit.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ooooo good luck ladies!! Can't wait for pictures :)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Darlin! The fact the contractions keep coming back after a few hours makes me thing something is going to happen soon!

I do recall having one bout of false labour about 2 weeks before DS was born but the contractions never got bad at all. More like twinges at regular intervals.

I am still crossing my fingers tight I won't be having a June baby. I feel so far behind and left behind! lol My OB still isn't even checking baby's position. I don't think she will until I am 37 weeks. Just as well because I can feel baby flipping around and getting constant updates would probably stress me out a bit.


----------



## Darlin65

I told DH we had 22 days left at midnight and he started laughing at me and said I wasn't going to make it that far :haha: I think he will come Tuesday because it is a full moon and DH will be staying over night at a sleep study for his sleep apnea. My mom calls Easter weekend, my sister says this Saturday, and I have a friend who says Monday and one says on Easter.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Well if today is Thursday I say before Easter :) so within the week ;) although I hear these things can go on for weeks. :( fingers crossed yours isn't one of those on/off for weeks labours :)


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes. That would be zero fun. We'll all be wishing better things for you, Darlin!

Bought a few more things yesterday so now all I really need to get for the baby are soothers, some bottle nipples and a pack of diapers (still debating newborn vs size 1). And then it will be a few toiletry needs for my hospital bag. I love the ALWAYS brand "heavy flow overnight" pads. I have used them for my past two miscarriages and I figure if they can comfortably handle m/c-levels of bleeding they'll be good for post partum bleeding too. Normally I find ALWAYS kind of plastic-like and uncomfortable but these particular ones are soft and sort of remind me of the hospital maternity pads (though nothing are as good as those). I also want to get some travel-sized shampoos and toothpaste, etc. I want to keep my bag as light as possible. I could probably use another pair or two of "granny panties". My mom calls them "period underwear". 

Other than that, I'll probably just want my housecoat, slippers and a change of comfy clothes for the ride home. I really don't need more than that as I plan on wearing my hospital gown for the duration of my stay. Everyone else on the ward did that and it made me less worried about bleeding all over everything. I'll also want my iPod and a crossword puzzle book. Maybe a book to read as well. DH can bring his own backpack if he wants to bring anything of his own along.

I will bring the camera along too, obviously.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I will be going out Saturday to pick up what I need for my hospital bag and baby's bag. I also plan on keeping it light and wearing the hospital gown :)

I will be packing some snacks as I hear that when they ok you to eat there isn't always anything available depending on the time of day :/


----------



## Darlin65

I need to pack snacks for DH. He isn't allowed to leave and I want him to keep his energy up even if I can't eat :haha: he can step into the hall for a mini fine needs to eat something.


----------



## Darlin65

Omg I feel like my whole house needs a good bleach scrubbing! It's driving me nuts! Trying to just make myself do it because I know being active is good for labor. I'm going to make DH do the floors and tubs when he gets home lol those are a little too hard on me anymore :haha: feels so good to be getting the house in order tho.


----------



## Starry Night

Are you nesting, Darlin? ;) 

afm - another stomach bug. :( Woke up with the gurgles and mostly ignored it but after breakfast...sick. It's 'just' the runs. I'm not having any other real signs of sickness other than maybe extreme tiredness. I'm just sick of being sick. I have caught every stomach bug making its rounds since Christmas. With DS I caught every respiratory illness. So this is a little better. At least I can breathe properly and am not struck down with high fevers. 

I am well enough to be as hungry as ever and have my usual cravings but sick enough that my stomach hates everything and has me running to the bathroom. I finally smartened up and only had plain toast for supper. Hope that stays in.


----------



## Darlin65

I'm sorry that's no gun starry :(

House is nice snd clean for the most part. Still working on laundry and organizing some things but it's not bad. Super achey all over but that's all I have to show for it. Tried to go to bed early but after about 3hrs I'm wide awake :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that's horrible!!! I've been so lucky. I generally don't get sick but thought for sure with pregnancy I would. But it's all good :)

Been having the odd dizzy spell again so I'll see what the OB says today. Last time he said blood pressure and to keep him posted. It's pretty low. Often 100/55. 

Darlin this definitely sounds like pre labour! I've got the urge to clean and organize but haven't really started yet. I'm guessing once I'm done work next week I'll kick into overdrive :)


----------



## Darlin65

I'm relaxin today. Nothing happening. I do a couple of lunges/squats every once in a while if I'm up doing something but that's it. Tomorrow we are going to an Easter egg hunt at the rec center pool for DS. It's up to 2yrs so he will one of the older kids there. Then my mom will have him while we go to dinner for our anniversary. Too bad I don't like things like eggplant etc. or I'd eat a bunch of them tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Well I'm having another scan Monday. I had a low hormone in early pregnancy which can indicate a less than perfect placenta. Apparently there is concern that it could fail before EDD. So more scans to monitor incase we need to deliver early :/. I think this baby is destined to come before his time!! Lol

Otherwise all good :). 

So next week I only work Monday morning, then Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and DONE!!


----------



## Starry Night

darlin - how do you feel about pineapple? I think you'd have to eat an entire pineapple in one sitting to really affect things though. lol

sunny - I never heard that about low hormones. How low is low? I'm not really concerned for myself though. At 5 weeks my hcg was a little over 15 000. Just curious, I suppose. If it really is an issue you'd think testing hcg in the beginning would be more standard. Good luck with your scan on Monday. And hooray to work almost being done!

afm - feeling mostly better today. But around lunch I was showing DS my belly and once again explaining there was a baby in there. He was patting my belly when the patting suddenly turned into slapping and I think he hurt something. I've been aching ever since. Not in a contraction sort of way but in a flu-ish pinching sort of way. Must have smacked my already squished organs.


----------



## Darlin65

I had pineapple like a week ago and nothing lol we are having a couch potato night with a bunch of random snacks/foods. Going to try some pineapple, something spicy and then maybe even a glass of red wine? It's like the one thing I haven't tried that shouldn't have a horrible effect on me like diarrhea or something. He is def nice and low tho.

Starry Dh taught DS to head butt him and that's their thing. We'll now he head butts my belly!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- it's not hcg hormone. It's PAP-A hormone which is tested standard in Canada. I'm not sure what the levels are but my OB mentioned it at our first appointment at 17 weeks but said not to worry about it. Then he mentioned it again when I started at the diabetes clinic as he said he would review the scan results. And now that blood sugar is very well controlled and baby is normal size I don't need anymore scans for diabetes he said then he would be ordering them to monitor baby's growth, etc. crazy. 

I did some research 
and it's more common with the following factors :

Over 35 years (I'm turning 34 in a week)
Low placenta close to cervix (which I have)
And other less common issues like blood or immune disorders (I have an immune disorder). 

So it's not overly common. I'm just one of the lucky ones :) lol

Either way being 35 weeks on Monday means that even if baby's growth slowed enough to warrent early delivery he should still be fine :)

Maybe a week or two in NICU. But he's got to be over 5 lbs by now (was 4lbs 5ozs two and a half weeks ago) so all good ;)


On another note DH and I are exchanging some duplicate gifts tomorrow and exchanging some hooded towels that have a hole. Then picking up what we need for the 3 hospital bags. So excited!! I know it's a bit early but with the possible early delivery I want to be ready. So packing our bags at 35 weeks :) 

I've sorted ALL of the baby laundry and have 3-5 loads to do, not including cloth diapers. DH wants to wait to purchase those after baby is born. I said I'd rather get than sooner so I can have them ready but he's insisting. I think he hopes I'll change my mind :/. We agreed to disposables for the first 2-6 weeks depending on baby's size (cloth don't fit well until 8-10 lbs depending on baby's build) and to ease into having a new born. Oh well. More work for me after birth :/

I've got a selection of cloth diapers picked out that should get us from new born to potty training that will cost $380 after tax. Plus the $20 I've spent on wash cloths for wipes. I thnk that's pretty good considering the average family spend $100-$125 per month on disposable :) and these can be used for all of our children and if in good condition sold afterward. 


Anywho we shall see what happens :)


----------



## schultzie18

30 days til due date!!! I can't wait! As most of you had said I am getting very comfortable!


----------



## Darlin65

Sunny baby prob won't be in cloth got a while esp if they are running small anyway. My friend had her lo at36wks and she was like 6lbs something and it took them a good month to get her in cloth and it was a special size I think.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah. The regular cloth diapers day 8lbs but from what others say it's more like 10lbs. I'd just like to have them prepped. You have to wash the 3-5 times before using. Once baby comes that becomes much more difficult :)


----------



## Darlin65

I finally broke and took some pictures. I love them :D
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that's a beautiful photo :). DH and I are planning to have some couple ones done at a basic photo studio in the next week or two (like Sears) and then he will take some more intimate ones at home :)

I love this pose :)


----------



## Darlin65

We paid for them with DS and got some great ones but I just don't want to pay a bunch for them again. I want to wait until after Avery is here and get some family ones done. I will be taking Avery's newborn pictures :)


----------



## Starry Night

schultize - wow, you're getting really close too! :)

darlin - lovely photo. 

I should probably have DH take a nice bump photo for me. "Selfies" in the mirror don't have quite the same effect. I want something nice for the scrapbook I'm going to make. DH is not much of a photographer but hopefully I can get him to cooperate and let me set something up.


----------



## Darlin65

I just set up my tripod and used the self timer an turned it black and white on my computer :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I didn't think about the self timer. Good idea :)

We plan on revisiting the same studio for family photos, but DH and I are both very familiar with photography and photo editing (he's a graphic designer and I took photography in school) so we plan on doing the new born photos. We are looking for a tie though, as we have tie stickers for the monthly photos for the first year and I want to do a photo I saw with baby nude except for a tie hiding his boy parts. :). Haven't been able to find any so far :/


----------



## Darlin65

I'm super grumpy tonight. Nothing is going right. Went to dinner for our anniversary. Only got to eat half my dinner. Was contracting the whole time and uncomfortable.got to 10 min apart but stopped once we got home. Went to go eat my leftovers and they didn't send my sauce for my lobster and steak when they boxed it so I can't eat it now. I can't get comfortable, back is killing me. I'm so over all this.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that sucks :(

Darlin, Hope tomorrow goes better for you...

I've started getting really tight and sore at night (bump and lower back). Guessing it's Braxton hicks?? I have to sit and relax for a bit for it to stop. And the aching and swelling in my legs is terrible.... Can't sleep some nights... The next 5 weeks are gonna be long :/


----------



## schultzie18

Darlin I feel the same! We went out tonight for our anniversary too and my OH wasn't feeling well so it wasn't a good time. He has no clue how bad I feel most of the time but I try to seem happy at least while we were out for our anniversary. Just wish he understood how miserable I feel most of the time now.


----------



## Darlin65

DH is pretty good at understanding now that we are so close. He was there when they checked me and he knows how shocked they were at my progression so he knows it's coming soon. Going in again tomorrow morning and hoping maybe all this discomfort has at least pushed a little further along or he's better engaged. Something at least would be nice. He's been nesting :haha: Making sure to help clean up after us. He gets up in the morning and the first thing he does is makes sure the kitchen is spotless and DS's toys are all picked up. It's pretty funny. As long as I keep taking care of DS and cooking he doesn't seem to mind giving the extra help. He knows I just can't keep up anymore.


----------



## MonyMony

Have been out of touch this week because...I had my baby!

Julian Isaac was born on April 8 at midnight last Monday. He weighed 6 lbs 11oz and was 19 in long. We're in love. 

Labor wasn't too long. Water broke at 6pm but contractions weren't regular or painful until about 8:30. I got my vbac, yay, and was home from hospital less than 2 days later.

Life is crazy now but there's nothing in the world like holding your newborn in your arms.
 



Attached Files:







julian hands 4.8.14.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









julian 12 hrs.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats! Glad to hear everything went well!


----------



## Darlin65

Wooohooo! Huge Congratulations Mony Mony!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny:


There's hope for me yet! :rofl:


----------



## Darlin65

Awww our 1st baby added to the front page :)


----------



## Darlin65

Finished the nursery! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0630.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0631.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0632.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0634.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nats77

Congrats monymony he's lovely!! 

Darlin the nursery looks great!!

I'm still hanging in here :( feeling more and more fed up and uncomfortable, just keep telling myself not long now!! Xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Mony Mony!! He is absolutely precious :) glad labour wasn't too long :)

Darlin I love the nursery! What a creative theme :). Live the colours too :)

AFM- another 4am WIDE AWAKE DESPITE BEING EXHAUSTED EPISODE :(

3 1/2 days if work.... Got the baby laundry done and organized and put away yesterday :) yay!! Looking forward to our scan later today :). 

And it's Passover, so dinner with DH family. Great start to the week!


----------



## Starry Night

Monymony -- congratulations! He's is absolutely beautiful. And congrats on getting your vbac.

darlin - that nursery looks very chic. Very creative! I like it. :)

nats - you're full term now! Wow! :) It really won't be too long now.

Sunny - enjoy your last few days at work. And enjoy your scan! 

afm - I will probably start washing the baby's things next week. I don't want to do things TOO early because I don't want to have to do anything twice. But I do want the car seat in the car and the clothes all ready to go by around 35 weeks. I don't think baby will come that early but no harm in being prepared.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that was my plan. 35 weeks which is today :). Haven't installed the car seat or set up the bassinet yet but we have them :)


----------



## Darlin65

Nats I feel your pain! Today at the doctor no changes really. 10% more effaced so 60% total but that's it :( she said she's happy I've been contracting and hopefully that's helping my uterus prepare so my labor goes smoother. I'm just ready. I feel so fine already lol I didn't feel like this with DS.


----------



## MrsGax

Hi guys! Sorry I have not been around lately, we are moving and I pop on to read stuff and check on everyone, but just have not responded! SO busy. Just wanted to check in and wish everyone a happy and healthy labor and delivery! 

Congrats Monymony! So exciting! 

Not too long for all of us now! I really cannot believe it. :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Pretty much only 3 weeks until term for me! :) Then I'm looking up natural ways to kick start labour. The pain is really starting to get to me. I could hardly walk today. I'm pretty sure I don't have SPD but I do have varicose veins in my nether regions and baby is pinching some sort of nerves from always sitting so low. I felt this shooting pain go down the front of my left leg and at my tailbone when I tried to stand this morning. It feels like she's trying to fall out of my bum. All that back pressure also makes me severely constipated. No BH though so it feels like she has no intention of budging soon!


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I totally get it. I wish he'd just come. I'm so done but I don't see it happening anytime soon :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe if I spend my next entire appointment crying my OB will take pity on me..... lol She'll probably just have me committed instead. oi


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been getting the crazy shooting , can't walk sciatic pain too. Mostly my left side. 

Our scan was great. Baby actually cooperated!! Only 20 mins!!! We got to see his boy parts again nice confirmation :) he did the practice breathing that they couldn't get him to do last time. And he was sucking his hand. All great signs. He is head down and VERY low. Tech commented how low. Basically his head is sitting in my pelvis on my cervix. Fingers crossed it means he'll come quick and a bit early. She wouldn't tell me his estimated weight though. Gotta wait till next Thursday when I see the ob. 

We also had our last prenatal class last night and tomorrow is my last day at work. It's all so real now!!! 


I'm DO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## nats77

We'll I am feeling massively huge tonight!!! Uncomfortable still! Exhausted still!! And fed up still!! Lol please hurry up baby Nancy I soooooo ready now! 
Had some pics taken this am so hoping they have come out ok, will upload a couple once I get them.
Xxxx


----------



## Darlin65

Nats I feel ya!!!! I'm so over it! Wish he'd just come so I can spend Easter with my family! I keep losing mucus plug. Omg I had no clue there was soooo much to lose! :dohh Sat in bed last night with contractions 20min apart for just over an hr and then NOTHIIING! :brat:


----------



## nats77

At least u got signs!! I have nothing!! Contractions last week, nothing since! Nada. Nowt, zilch, think u will b first darlin, but we're both on that countdown lol xx


----------



## Darlin65

Idk I've lost all hope :haha: Everyone swears I will go on Easter but I want to go now and be home with DS for Easter. 38wks tomorrow. He will officially be term enough to come. He needs to just hurry his little butt up :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

Well 38 woks (ticker will switch any min now) and NOTHING!!!! :brat:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: The good news is your baby WILL come out. Hopefully it will be sooner rather than later. These things can happen all of a sudden.

afm - bought some things for the hospital bag and my first sample set of formula arrived in the mail. Things are starting to feel a little real...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin hang in there :) starry is right- baby WILL come out ;)

Nats- a lot of women have no signs. My mom said with me (her first) she went to bed and woke up two hours later with contractions. I was born within 12 hours. No other signs :) and my brother her water broke at 8 am (no previous signs) and he was born at 11 am. So there's hope!!

AFM- work is done!!!! Feels great. Just in time too, my feet are swelling to the point that my toes tingle!!! Ah!! Lol. Looking forward to getting the house organized and a good cleaning (I've slacked through pregnancy and DH and I have just done the minimum). Also cleaning our cars and installing car seats today!!!

Then I plan on stocking the freezer and working on baby projects (sewing, crochet, etc) until baby arrives. Figure if I keep busy the waiting won't be as bad :)

Do you moms all have play pens? We are debating the need for one. Either way we won't be buying for a bit but if we have a shower after baby is born I'm debating even having it on the registry. Do you have them? Do you use them? When & where do you use them?


----------



## nats77

Sunny thanks Hun, the thing is I actually know this as I'm on my fourth baby!! Lol and with all previous children i had no signs or symptoms of anything happening until i woke up and my waters broke!! And it was the same with all three so I'm sure this one will b no different!! And I've never made it to my due date either so I shouldn't really complain. I'm sure at some point in the next two weeks this little princess will make an appearance xx


----------



## Darlin65

I hurt so bad. Feel like I did a bunch of sit ups! :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin65 said:


> I hurt so bad. Feel like I did a bunch of sit ups! :(

Something starting????

I've been having occasional cramp like pains in the lower half of my bump... Anyone else? Mostly at the end of the day when I'm tired and they go away with rest... Just curious :)

Cars cleaned, now to install the car seat bases!


----------



## Darlin65

No I thin I am just doomed to be miserable until he comes :haha:

I get those too Sunny but unfortunately they haven't meant anything for me.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't recall getting any signs with DS either. On his due date I started to get real strong, yet slightly irregular contractions and quickly lost my plug with some bloody show. It still took 4 days for him to be born but the contractions never let up after that. I had other signs too over those days but I don't really remember them. I just remember calling my mom to cry and she said that it sounded like baby was coming. She was surprised he didn't show that day.

Right now I'm getting these sudden stabbing pains in my cervix accompanied by a cramp. The baby is wiggling so she must be hitting it but it's quite painful. Makes it feel like I'm either about to pee myself or everything will rip open and she'll fall out. :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

House is officially all caught up. Finishing up my last order for my business and then I have nothing to do. Probably going to go grocery shopping this weekend and make some things in bulk. I officially don't have anything I have to do anymore tho. Everything is ready and packed.


----------



## schultzie18

I had a doctor's appointment yesterday and my fundal height measurement jumped so they are sending me for a growth scan on Tuesday. They want to make sure baby didn't have a big growth spurt. Also, the doctor checked me and I am not dilated and baby hasn't dropped. I would assume I have some time then... 37 weeks on Monday! Hoping I don't go over due! I am sure like most of you its getting harder to move around!


----------



## Darlin65

Good Luck Schultzie! They thought DS was going to be too small because my fundal height was measuring 2wks behind. They almost took him early because of it. Turned out he was 6lbs 6oz and just fine. I wouldn't worry. Maybe baby had a growth spurt and will slow back down for you ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, schultzie! Enjoy seeing your little one again. :)

sunny - we have a play pen. Ours has a bassinet/co-sleeper attachment so it's going to get a lot of use the first few weeks/months. Ours is not very large so it's not really good for playing in though. I've only really used it when I had to get something done and DS was getting in the way. Otherwise we just sent it along when others were watching him overnight for us. Or when we needed DS to sleep somewhere besides his crib like when he needed to sleep in the cool basement while he had croup.

I'd say we used it enough to make it worthwhile but not as much as I had originally imagined.


----------



## Darlin65

My water broke! Like 5min ago! No contractions or anything yet tho.


----------



## Starry Night

It seems you're getting your Easter baby after all! No doctor or midwife will let you go very long after your waters break. Eeee! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear the happy news.


----------



## nats77

Darlin how exciting!! I hope it was ur fore waters and not your hind waters as they will leave you if it's your hind apparently!! But with all the signs u been getting I'm sure this is the real deal!!! Good luck Hun let us all know xxx


----------



## Starry Night

There are different waters? Which is which? And how can they tell?


----------



## nats77

I have no idea starry!! Lol but yes I do know there are two waters one behind baby and one in front apparently lol how they tell???? Who knows??? Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Interesting. I had to have my waters broken with DS even though I was already in labour at the hospital for some time so no real experience. My waters broke with my first miscarriage but I was only 12 weeks so the amount would have been smaller and it was mixed with blood. Totally different experience.


----------



## Darlin65

I called in and I am allowed to go 12hrs because mine were completely clear like water and I am gbs negative. She is going to call me at 8amish to see how I am doing and then I have to be in the hospital by 2pm (they broke at 2am). Just waiting on contractions to pick up :thumbup:


----------



## nats77

What's happening darlin?? Contractions getting stronger?? X


----------



## Darlin65

Timing them on my app. It has them averaged at 6.5min apart and about 45sec long. Still leaking gushes of fluid too. It is EXACTLY like af cramps lol


----------



## nats77

Yay things are definitely happening then Hun!! Woohoo your baby is on the way!! Can't wait to hear your story and see ur pics of your baby xxx good luck xxxx


----------



## schultzie18

Good luck darlin! How exciting! Can't wait to see pics of your little one! Hope you have a fast labor and your little one is here before you know it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- I'm so excited for you!!! Keep us posted when you can!! Looking forward to some beautiful pictures :) welcome Easter baby :)

Schultzie- I get regular growth scans with this one for various reasons. I'm sure baby is great :) at first they thought mine was too big (borderline gestational diabetes and measuring ahead) but he was perfect at 50th percentile!! 

Starry, thanks for the playpen input.. Originally I thought we would have it set up all the time but now I'm rethinking. We might hold off until baby is bigger. Especially with cloth diapers it's easier to just go up to the nursery to change then to bring everything down.


----------



## Darlin65

So I gave up on the drug free approach because of he crazy intense back labor. I wasn't able to get up and move around anyway was feeling sick and dizzy sitting in bed on top of the pain. I gave into some IV drugs and I am so so so happy! Doesn't get rid of the contractions but cuts out the back pan which was my real problem. Epi at 7cm. I was 3cm 80% at check in at 930. It's now 130 and no check yet.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sounds great Darlin!!! Hang in there :). So excited for you!!!

AFM we got some photos done today. Sears. For $100 we get maternity and newborn photos. Includes 10 portrait sheets (so 8x10 or 2 5x7, etc) and two 10x13 prints. Great deal. We can split the photo selections any way. So we chose 3 maternity photos and we have 9 for newborn. Not bad for $100 :)

We also bought a monitor today. DH is being fussy about bath options and a carrier. I want the Puj seat that goes in the sink to bath. He wants a tub. I want the moby wrap he doesn't know what he wants but not that :/. So back to the drawing board. Anyone have reccomendations on tub options or carriers??


----------



## Darlin65

Avery James Householder was born April 19th, 2014 at 8:20pm. He weighs 5lbs 14oz and is 19inches. He arrived via c-section but will be in NICU overnight. Momma had an infection so we are being monitored closely but are doing fine. He is such a happy boy that smiles a lot. Big brother Logan ADORES him already.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunnyleah

OMG!!! Congratulations !!! He is perfect :)

Hope the infection clears quickly :)


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats! He is beautiful! Hope the infection clears up fast and you guys will be home soon.


----------



## Darlin65

We will be here at least 3-4 days so going home prob Tuesday. Going down in a few min to bf him. Hopefully he can come to our room in the morning if all is well. I had the shakes too bad to bf before they took him. Feeling pretty darn good! I'm surprised. Already moving around.


----------



## nats77

Congrats darlin fantastic news, what's the infection Hun?? Hope your ok. Your little boy is gorgeous!! I'm so excited to meet my Nancy now you having avery has made it all seem a little more real!! Xx


----------



## Darlin65

They don't know what It was. Sent my placenta off for tests. I was gbs negative and all my other tests were perfect. When they did the cs they said my uterus and placenta were covered in puss. They have him in nicu because he had some in his mouth when they were cleaning him up.

So tired but some idiot keeps setting of the fire alarm. Have to be up to pump again in a few hrs. They say it happens from ppl trying yo smoke inside. Super excited for my hospital breakfast lol I know it will be poor quality but it will be a real meal! :dance:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Strange about the infection but glad they're being cautious :)

Boo for fire alarm like you need anymore obstacles to getting some sleep!!

Yay for breakfast (Even if it's not the greatest) :)

DH and I have a deal that after baby is born and things settle down he will bring me whatever I want to eat. I've been so restricted this pregnancy!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Darlin!! What a cutie!! I hope the infection clears soon and that Avery can join you in the room soon. It's so hard being separated from our little ones. :hugs: I remember getting the shakes pretty bad after my section too.


----------



## Darlin65

Feeling really rough and not sleeping well. I'm in a lot more pain this time than I remember last time. Probably because I labored for quite some time before the surgery. Today has just been very rough. Tired but when I go to sleep I wake up more uncomfortable with worse blood pressures and things.other than that I'm doing ok. My heart rate has been a bit higher lately and blood pressure a bit low but nothing too serious. Thought I'd leave you with an Easter pic. He came back from nicu ( he's done there) wearing this :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nats77

Awwww he's lovely!! So glad he's back with you now. Hope u get to feeling better soon and get some rest xx


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah, sleep is not happening. This bed is awful and Avery wants to constantly be on my breast. Sucks cuz my milk hasn't rly come in either :( it did quick with Logan.


----------



## Darlin65

He looks so much like his daddy here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin he is absolutely adorable! Love the bunny hat :)

I wonder if your added pain is due to the infection? I would think an infection like that could cause all sorts of discomforts :/. Hoping you heal quickly.


----------



## Darlin65

My major discomfort is a pulled neck muscle. I was shaking so bad on the or table


----------



## Sunnyleah

Boo Darlin :(

Hopefully it heals quickly.


----------



## Darlin65

We might get to go home tomorrow! :bunny:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay for going home!

AFM- first day of mat leave a success! Master bathroom thoroughly cleaned and reorganized! With baby change caddy on the counter for night time :) lol. 
And maternity application completed and submitted :). Tomorrow, master headroom (sorting stained/ old clothes out, stuff I don't wear, etc) and cleaning second floor (family room, laundry room, nursery & spare room... Just vacuum & dust)

Then a massage tomorrow afternoon! Yay :)

Wednesday is kitchen clean & organize... That'll be a chore. Lol. Gotta make room for all the baby stuff! Lol

Thursday two appointments and stopping at work for my ROE. 

Hopefully Friday will be a relaxing day :)

Hope everyone is week?


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - ha ha what a cute bunny hat! What a sweet little guy you have there. I'm glad it looks like you get to go home soon.

Sunny - you sound way too productive for me! LOL I really don't know how some girls do it. I struggle so much just to keep up with the basics and even then DH has been helping out a lot. Even getting dressed hurts. I really hope you enjoy that massage and get to put your feet up on Friday. Sounds like you deserve it! 

afm - had persistent cramps all weekend and some snotty discharge. Yesterday I was convinced my belly had dropped and maybe it had a little but I think DD has wiggled her way back up as I don't feel quite as heavy today. After being kept up all night by cramps I've had hardly any today. The cramps didn't really feel like the real thing but they definitely scared the procrastination out of me. Baby things have been washed and the hospital bag is nearly all sorted. Though I forgot to pick up pads today. And our Walmart didn't have any newborn bottle nipples. I still want to wash the covers for the baby gear as well (bouncer seat, play mat, high chair, etc). And I want DS' suitcase packed so we can troop him off to the sitter at a moment's notice. I'm also going to get DH to install the infant car seat this week. Things to do, things to do.


----------



## Darlin65

Not much longer Starry! Those were my first symptoms of labor and started at 36wks. 2wks later and he's here!!! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

2 weeks seems a little soon though the selfish part of me would hope that was true. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas at this point. :xmas10: But I think 3 weeks would be better. 

I do recall that my first bout of false labour with DS was about 2 weeks before he was born. Actually, it was exactly 2 weeks as that was July 1st and he was born July 14th! We'll see. I've already had a rough 24 hours of BH at 31 weeks, nothing since until this past weekend. No more funny discharge and the cramps are far more intermittent (though still there). And it really does feel like she's managed to crawl her way back up my belly. Little minx.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I've been feeling LO very low to the point that it's sometimes painful. Then he'll move. I have to odd bout of low cramps but it always passes with rest. I'm hoping to have the house done by Friday as I'll be 37 weeks on Monday :). Still hard to believe in here :) 

Car seats installed, mine and baby's bags packed, washing done :). Still missing a few items but nothing urgent 

Still need:

Carrier (looking for a moby wrap)
Crib mattress
Bath tub (we're going with a simple basin type with a newborn sling $20)
Cloth diapers
And a few minor odds and ends

So close!


----------



## Darlin65

Gotta love being told your son was going to the nursery to have an important screening test done that YOU requested for specific reasons to then find out later they never did it when they took him!

Been begging since the delivery room to have pulse ox screening done on Avery because of Logan's issues. The nurse earlier said she was doing it We along with some other required testing. Well just found out from my current nurse the other one NEVER did it like she said she would! :growlmad: Not to mention DH is really pissing me off thinking he's just as miserable as I am and that we should be splitting everything equally as far as taking care of LO and things.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that's frustrating about the nurses. 

How can DH POSSIBLY think he feels as lousy as you????? You just had major surgery AFTER 9 months of body altering stuff and labour????? If my DH said something like that to me my jaw would drop then is tell him to get out :/ terrible.


----------



## Darlin65

I just can't say things like "i'm tired" or "I slept like crap" cuz I'll get the "yeah me too." I hate that. I feel like that makes your feelings invalid or like they're being brushed off and ignored.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Absolutely. Try saying things like 'my c section scar kept hurting and I didn't sleep' or my engorged breasts make it difficult to sleep'. He surely can't compete with that!!


----------



## Starry Night

The internet ate my post! ](*,)

I was saying that's it's so irritating that men seem to have a hard time accepting that they simply can't understand what a woman goes through in pregnancy and child birth. No one is denying that they make their own sacrifices and have their own stresses but they simply can't understand the physical demands put on our bodies. It's like that since they can't imagine it for themselves, they assume women exaggerate. Or, if men feel they can cope with nausea when sick or aching joints after an injury, that they know what it's like to deal with these things for 24/7, months on end. They can't appreciate the accumulative effect these things have on a person after so long. And childbirth....well....the worst they have to deal with is a squished hand or feeling queasy at the sight of blood. Boo hoo. LOL My DH is pretty good at trying to understand but I do remember about him grousing in the hospital about how he wasn't getting enough rest. To be fair, I had a shared room so he had to sleep on the floor but it's not like I was sleeping any better in the bed. DS slept well his first night but my roommate's baby did not. And I had the shakes and was feeling sick from the drugs.

I do recall that several years ago a friend was arguing with her DH and DH's best friend on this topic. The guys were maintaining that, for a man, getting kicked in the crotch is just as painful as giving birth is for a woman. I had enjoyed listening to the exchange especially when my friend protested that getting kicked in the crotch is painful for a woman as well. The whole thing was ridiculous. :haha: Though, same as she did, I have to concede I can't imagine what it's like for a man to get kicked in the crotch. lol

I hope Avery gets his test and that it shows he is healthy and you can lay your fears to rest.


----------



## Sunnyleah

My DH tries to understand, but I recognize how hard it is to imagine.... But you're right, it's not just being nauseous, it's being nauseous for months on end.... Or a back ache for months... And continuing with life all the while! And the hormones! Ugh... I've had baby brain the past few months and DH gets mad when he doesn't understand what I'm saying... I'm like, imagine how frustrating when you can't make things make sense or say what you mean! Or when I cry and I don't know why... He's annoyed and it's like, again, imagine it happens to you! And you don't know why! 

I guess it's nature. :/ 

I have noticed my DH appreciating my plans for starting mat leave before baby. At first he thought I'd work until a week before due date, but now that he sees all the work I've done (while working full time) and what's left to get ready he appreciates the time I need :). So that's nice.


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats Darlin!! Avery is darn cute. I'm sorry you went through such a rough time of labor and delivery. My milk took ages to come in this time, and doctors had us supplement with formula the day before it finally did because little one dropped more than 10% of weight. But we finally got on a slow upwards trajectory after 5/6 days and my milk supply is better now. Nipples are still a little sore, but not like first few days (and they only bled a tiny bit for a couple of days). 

Today Julian is two weeks old! Fingers crossed he has regained his birth weight--we'll find out at his checkup this afternoon. We had to go back to the hospital last week overnight for phototherapy for jaundice and I am just so grateful and glad that's over and past us.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Monymony glad he's doing well and fingers crossed he's gained the weight back now :)


----------



## schultzie18

Monymony congrats on your lo and hope he gains the weight soon! 

Dhs just don't understand at all! It is so frustrating!!!

I had my ultrasound today and baby is now in the 75th percentile. She did have a jump. She had been measuring in the 45-50th percentile. I hope this means she will be here soon!


----------



## Starry Night

Mony - glad your lo is feeling better now and that your supply has come in. He should be gaining weight in no time!

schultzie - aw, your LO might end up being a chunker. hee hee I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long. May is almost here!

afm - appointment tomorrow. I'm hoping after this that I can go to once a week appointments. Should make time seem to go faster. And baby has dropped again. My belly is definitely droopy when this morning it had gone perky again. I wonder how much longer she is going to keep the elevator act going? Right now it feels like she is going to fall out whenever I go up the stairs or when I sit I can almost feel her head! :dohh: Earlier today my cervix was so sore and felt so "open" I was picturing her sticking her hand out to wave 'hello'. :haha: "Only" 5 more weeks until due date. Yeesh


----------



## Darlin65

First night at home. It's going to be rough and long :wacko:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Monymony yay for growth spurt!

Starry mine is the same!! Practically feel his head on my cervix and then bam, he's back up in my ribs!! Lol. I also start weekly appointments this week :)

Darlin good luck!!


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - hope you're holding on OK. Thinking of you over the next couple of days as you adjust to your new family. :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

First night home is a bit scary, but I hope it went all right, Darlin! 

At night, the hardest part for me is not feeling jealous of the sleep hubby is getting while I'm up every two hours...but but it's not like there's any choice for either of us. It just means he does the lion's share of watching kids and keeping house in order during the day because I'm getting less rest. I try to get at least one nap a day, but it's hard when you have have other kids and want to eat and shower too.

Dr appt went well! We regained birth weight, whew, plus three ounces. So doctor was happy and we don't go back until one month checkup. After having a dr or nurse appt every other day since birth, this sounds great.

Starry, I know that low-down feeling. It might mean you'll go early. I had it with both of my kids who came early.


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone ever have low fluid? I am 35 weeks and had a biophysical profile today and it was very, very low. I have to go back for another Friday, and really hoping I wont need to be induced!! I am drinking lots of water daily, so I dont know what else to do?


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't had low fluids but know a few who did and they had to be induced early. I hope your scan on Friday goes well and you won't have to have baby too soon.

Mony - glad to hear the weight is back up on baby!

afm - had appointment today and according to OB the baby hasn't dropped. Coulda fooled me! And I'm still not on weekly appointments yet. Boo. But I guess I know the next time I see my OB I will be full term. I'll also be getting my Strep B test then. I didn't have it last time so hoping for the best.


----------



## Sunnyleah

MrsAMK- I've heard of low fluid but I don't think you can do anything about. Rest in knowing baby will be fine if induced :)

Darlin- how was the first night??

Starry- I haven't had my strep test either. 36+3 tomorrow for our appointment :S

AFM- really hoping to hear baby was a good weight/size at our scan last Monday....first week of mat leave is flying by!!!! Good news, the house is almost done :). Lots of appointments and running around tomorrow then finish up the house Friday :). And it's my birthday weekend!! Keeping it low key, just some family for BBQ :)

New faucet in our master bath and final touches (other than art) in the nursery sunday :)

So excited!!!


----------



## Darlin65

I think it all depends on why you have low fluid. My friend had a slow leak and they didn't do anything she just had to stay super hydrated and have regular checks for it. 

First night was CRAZY! :haha: I remember it being a little easier with Logan. Avery just would not sleep. He for sure has his night and day mixed up :dohh: Plus I am having such a hard time getting comfortable. Pumping is going great! Pumped 2oz earlier after feeding LO. Was just trying to empty them to help my supply.

Had a brilliant idea I am going to try! I was making lactation cookies tonight (blueberry cheesecake) and thought about how cool it would be to start a lactation dessert line :D Things with fun flavors and pretty packaging so new mom's can treat themselves but know they are also promoting a healthy diet for breast feeding. It's something I would pack in bags/boxes like girl scout cookies. They'd come in quantities larger than just 2 or 3. It'd be like buying a week's supply. I'm also playing around with the idea of fun names. For example, the mint chocolate chip would be the "Minty Mamma" cookie or the pumpkin spice could be the "spicy mamma". They make these plastic bags so I can actually vacuum seal them in stacks and put them in a box. How cool is that?! Told Bret once I figure it all out I could even talk to the mws and see if they would let me put a bowl full of free, individual wrapped mini samples and brochures with all the flavors and what they do. I can't wait! :happydance: I am actually trying a pumpkin cookie recipe tomorrow so hopefully they taste just as yummy :munch:


----------



## MonyMony

I'd buy lactation cookies if I didn't have food allergies for sure! You always need something to snack on during feeds, esp nighttime.


----------



## Darlin65

What type of allergies do you have?


----------



## MonyMony

Soy, milk, peanuts--so I usually bake everything myself. It's easy now with almond milk and palm oil shortening substitutes. Just five years ago it was much harder to find these things. Coconut oil is a good stand-in for butter but it does give you that flavor...which is why I'm glad palm oil is avail now. But I haven't had the time or energy to make anything but dinner lately! That's why I think your idea is great, Darlin. Anything that's premade is awesome these first few weeks/months.


----------



## Darlin65

Oh ok. I was just asking because an idea I was exploring is oat flour. It's how you get the oatmeal benefits but then I could make like brownies and things. Not just chunky oatmeal cookies.

Oat flour is gluten free ;)


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, I just wanted your opinions on my little lady's crib??
What do u think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## schultzie18

Cute crib! 

Doctors appointment today. She checked me and I am 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced. When I got home I had some brown chunky discharge... is this normal?


----------



## nats77

I would say normal after examination Hun, it's not happened to me before but I have heard of it x


----------



## Sunnyleah

Beautiful crib! Is it full sized or a bassinet size? Hard to tell in the photo :). 

Schultzie- how exciting!


AFM- ob appointment today went well.... Baby is still in the 50th percentile (perfect)... Very low, correct position, and everything is perfect.... Scored perfect at our scan last week :). So excited!! Ob said anytime now :). 

Dh's mom ordered the conversion crib rails and crib mattress for us too :) just need cloth diapers and a bath tub :) feels good!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - great job on managing your GD and keeping your baby a healthy size. And good thinking on getting the conversion rails right away. I wish we had gotten the conversion rails for our crib because I think they've discontinued ours. Oh well. It works really well as a toddler bed still. I'm hoping DD will be able to use it until she's 5 or thereabouts. lol

schultzie - it would make sense to get some irritation after an internal especially when things are so sensitive. But if the chunky discharge starts to go pink it could be bloody show and possibly the start of things!

I feel like I'm so far behind everyone else. But I still have things to do. I always feel like I'm ready for baby then I will remember "oh yeah, I need to do this. And this. AND this". I have started to wash the covers for DS' old baby gear. Did not realize how gross things can get *under* the covers. I'm going to have to bleach/scrub the gear itself. Guess that is what happens when your baby was a puker and then you let it sit in storage for years. Nasty. The highchair straps are going to be sitting in a bowl of bleach overnight before I wash them. 

And to be clear, I would wash DS' gear after he puked. I was just unaware of the stuff collecting underneath the covers where I couldn't see.

Also annoyed I got suckered into agreeing to Enfamil's "Environmentally Friendly Services" when signing up for samples. I wasn't sure what that meant. I just wanted to avoid all the useless magazines they would send. But now they aren't sending me actual samples. They sent me coupons for free samples but stores don't carry sample sizes. And I have a month to use the coupons before they expire. They're COUNTING on me not using them. Aggravating. Just hoping I can find a store that carries them.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, stuff is always dirtier than you can see lol. I've been cleaning the house, cars, etc and stuff is filthy. But it's all good ;). The only gear that we have right now that's not new is a swing. It's a little travel swing and when I took the cover off it was spotless. The friend who gave it to us must have cleaned it :)

I also keep finding things that need doing or items we need to purchase. We realized setting up the baby monitor that the outlet by the crib only works when the light switch is on!!! Gotta fix that ASAP. also we have a few squeaky doors that need some attention. 

DH mom ordered the crib rails yesterday apparently. So we're not sure if she's gifting them to us or thought she was doing a favour by ordering and saving us the trouble :/. She also mentioned ordering a crib mattress for us... Hmmm. I'll take what I can get :)

Last few things for baby:

Moby wrap- second hand from SIL
Bath tub & newborn insert
Play pen
Activity gym
Stroller clips for diaper bag
Crib mattress
Humidifier (do we really need one?)

The list is dwindling!!


----------



## Starry Night

I do recommend the humidifier but if the budget is getting tight you can put it off. We didn't get one right away as DS was a summer baby but once winter hit and the cold season started we finally relented. Babies can not take anything at all the first 6 months besides Tylenol so humidifiers can provide a lot of relief. When DS was a baby he started to struggle with bronculitius. When it got REALLY bad his doctor would give him a dose of steroids to open the airways but other than that it was the humidifier. Steaming the bathroom with a hot shower has a similar effect in a pinch but then you're using a lot of water.

What's the best way to clean the hard parts of the gear? I was thinking of using watered down bleach. I also need to wash the baby toys. DS had more than enough that I don't want to buy new ones for his little sister. Baby toys are pretty much all gender neutral. It's not like she's going to care either way.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the humidifier tip!

As for cleaning at work (daycare) we use dish soap and scrub then bleach to disinfect. But bleach doesnt really work for scubbing. Smaller toys can usually go in the washing machine or top rack dishwasher ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. Dish soap was going to be my second choice. I was going to rope DH in to do some major cleaning today but I'm really struggling to breathe and my hips are KILLING me. Walking is agony (never mind I can't get enough oxygen). I hope to get at least something done! At least the last load of covers is in the wash and the others are drip-drying much faster than I thought they would. I'm impressed with how shiny and new they look. :thumbup:


----------



## Darlin65

Finally get a second to catch up!

Nats the crib is beautiful! I'm envious of all the pink lol

Schultzie that's how my labor started! At 36+3 she did that check and it loosened my plug. Then I kept loosing it and had irregular contractions until my water broke at 38+1

Starry I would try the dawn dish soap with bleach ;)

Afm we had Avery's 1st pediatrician appt. He is doing great! He is already up an ounce from his birth weight to 5lbs 15oz :happydance: This little booger is STRONG! She flipped him to his belly and he pushed up on his fore arms and knees, stuck his little but in the air and started to scoot forward! :shock: Even the pediatrician was like HOLY COW! He holds his head up here and there all the time already. I can't believe it! 

Breast feeding is going awesome! He eating and latching great and I am getting a good stash going with pumping. I got 6oz today after he took what he needed :D I really do love the newborn stage. I also do somewhat enjoy the whole csection thing. I don't enjoy the pain but enjoy everybody letting me rest and sort of be a hermit with the baby. I stay in my room a lot with him. The extra bonding time is great. I think it's nice to be able to take it easy and just build my milk supply too. 

I am in love with his newborn pictures. Can you believe these were taken at the hospital in our room? All she has was a basket and her camera. These are all his hats and blankets in the pictures I keep sharing. Here's another one :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10153248_621586477926001_3257202149709775320_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry- glad the cleaning is going well....

My hips have started to ache too. Guess things are moving in the right direction :)

I got the main floor organized and the kitchen sorted out today... All the baby stuff is put away! One load of a baby laundry left, plus 2 loads of random blankets, cleaning cloths, etc. 

I get to spend now until baby arrives sewing and crocheting projects for baby :). Hope to get lots done,..... Think I might also make something for my SIL due with a girl 3 weeks after me :) Let the relaxing begin :)

Excited to celebrate my last birthday before baby tomorrow with family! BBQ here I come ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- so happy to hear things are found well! Enjoy your private time with baby before life catches up with you ;)

That's crazy how strong he is, go baby!


----------



## nats77

Beautiful picture darlin!! He is just adorable! 

Well I'm in my final week count down!! Loads of Braxton hicks that keep making me think it's all starting but never amounts to anything! Just hope it's true what they say and all these Braxton hicks are getting me ready for a reasonably quick labour!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

So exciting Nats!!


----------



## Darlin65

Just want to say if any of the ftm's are worried about knowing when it's time, trust me youll know. I was worried up until the moment I knew. It kicks in it and will be totally different than what you thought. It truly is like a mixture of super bad af cramps and diarrhea cramps.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - you're right. I was having all sorts of BH in the days leading up to my son's birth and when the real thing started there was no mistaking it at all. The real contractions are like nothing else.

nats - so close now! It's very exciting to think your little rainbow is almost here! :) Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long.

afm - ran some errands today and was able to use a whole pile of coupons. I got a box of diapers for each of my children. When I was at the pharmacy I got this little rush when I saw the "you have saved" amount equalled what I had actually paid. Also got bonus points with the store's points programs. I'm on my way to being able to get a ton of free diapers in the future. ;) 

I also picked up my free formula samples and am setting up a decent emergency stash. But man, formula is so expensive! I was able to get a free box of 6 pre-made bottles and they will last MAYBE 2 days at newborn levels of feeds. And that box normally costs $10. That's about $10 to $20 *a day*. Of course, the pre-made stuff is designed to be used in a pinch or when you're out-and-about. I don't know how anyone could afford to solely rely upon it. I did also get a free box of individual serving packets of powder and at the early stage I could probably get 3 feeds out of one packet. So maybe 3 or 4 days? ha ha....it still disappears so quick. But I've signed up for samples with all the major companies and my mom is collecting free samples for me as well. For some reason Similac sent her TWO boxes of samples...and Similac is NOT stingy with their samples...and with mine still to come I should be OK. 

Seeing my growing stash makes me really feel the reality that she is coming. And soon. It's sort of hitting DH and I at the same time. I spent the whole pregnancy not letting myself look ahead so now it's sort of coming all at once. I feel so unprepared. ha ha


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I did the same thing. I slacked off so bad until the last minute then it all happened so fast. He's a week old already :shock: I'm still in shock that he is here already.

He's been sleeping soooo much today :( This is the most he's slept so far which means he is going to be up allllll night long probably. I'm pretty sad about it. The healing process this time has been much harder after my cs. I think it's because last time they gave me some long lasting pain meds in my iv that gave me a numbness in my belly that lasted quite some time. Plus we were released a couple days earlier this time. 

My nipples hurt so bad today :cry: Idk what is up but his latch hasn't been the greatest today. He had a fabulous latch before and now he wants to take just the nipple where they usually ae supposed to latch so your whole areola (sp?) disappears into their mouth too.


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - :hugs: Sounds like you're having a rough time of it. I remember it took my son about 2 weeks to sort out his days and nights. I hope your little guy figures it out soon.

And didn't the hospital send some pain killers home with you? Is there any way you could get a hold of some? It's hard to care for two little ones and recover from a major surgery at the same time--especially when you had the complications you did. And hopefully today was just an off day for his latch. He's still learning. Do you think nipple shields would help? 

afm - DH and I finally buckled down and washed the gear and reattached the covers. Now we need to install the car seat and deep clean our bedroom and get it baby-ready. I also want to clean out the spare room that is to be my son's new room so it's ready for painting when my parents come. I don't want to spend too much of their visiting time painting. I want to actually visit and allow my mom to help...the reason she is coming! She'll be here 2 weeks but no clue how long my dad will be here. I think they're planning on arriving together though. Most likely the weekend of June 7th to give me a chance to go overdue and have my hospital stay.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ah so much is happening now! I'm getting so excited for our LO to arrive, hearing all about everyone's journeys to prepare :). We are down to the last few things....

Moby is now unsure (SIL gave it to a friend and doesn't know if they still have it)
Mattress we have a toys r us gift card for
Baby bath we have a toys r us gift card for
Then it's just the cloth diapers, cloth diaper pail bag and a handful of odds and ends. 

Dh's mom ordered the crib rails to convert the crib to a bed (which we don't need for a long time, but good to get them now so they don't get discontinued)

My parents gave me $200 for my birthday (will pay for license plate renewal, and ece professional fee renewal. )

Also DH gave me a gift card to get a fancy hair cut, and I got two gift cards for the spa I like! Plus a gift card for our "last supper" lol. 

Really lucky girl :). I'm going to be spoiled this week! And then baby is welcome to come anytime! Lol

Had a lovely birthday BBQ with family, and now I feel ready for baby. House is prepared and other than a few things to pick up, and a few things to set up at home we are ready!


----------



## Darlin65

I have pain meds. It's what they were giving in the hospital. Then I got 4 pills now I take 2. They had me on a higher dose because of my pulled neck muscle from severe shivering on the OR table. My heart rate was high and they found controlling my pain decreased it. 

Having help is/was nice. Mil stocked our freezer with meals we just throw in the oven and cookies. It's pretty awesome. Plus she worked with DS on his wooden puzzles and he's pretty good at them now! :D


----------



## Darlin65

That sounds nice Sunny! I'm thinking about going and getting my hair done next month. It's been a while. I want to polish up a bit get it dyed, bangs trimmed and my eyebrows waxed. I don't want to buy any clothes quite yet since I will be changing so much in the next few months.

When's mother's day there? May 11th here.

I have a moby and while its nice once on it's a pain to wrap and unwrap etc. Just a lot of bulky fabric. We are looking into the baby katan ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I think Canada has Mother's Day the same day as the States. Most of our major holidays line up. Just not Thanksgiving for some reason. lol I already told DH I want him to take me to Pizza Hut. :haha:

I still want to get a hamper for the baby and one of those canvas storage bins to use as a part of the change table centre. DS has one but it's his and I want to move it with him to his new room. Once he's potty-trained I will want to use it for some of his toys. And I need a mosquito net. I just cannot find it. But I do recall looking for it in the past and not finding it after we moved to our current home. We must have left it behind. :( Until baby can use bug spray (which won't be this summer) I need something. Oh, and we also need a blackout blind. I can't ever convince my dh to let me order one though. The window is huge so it's going to cost $60.

And I want a haircut too. My hair is getting so useless and I want to feel cute before baby arrives. It's bad enough I've gotten fat and probably won't lose the weight before summer is over.


----------



## Darlin65

Starry I've gained more weight so I weighed more when we left the hospital than when we entered :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm excited for the hair cut. I think it's been about a year! I try to go twice a year but doesn't always happen ;)

I've looked at the katan... The only thing is it's sized. So you really need to try it on with baby to see what size works for you. Then the same size may not work for you & DH :/. It's not adjustable like the structured carriers but not flexible like the wraps. DH really liked the idea of it. I think we are going to the nice baby store we registered at next weekend to try some on. They have a ton there to try with weighted dolls to help choose :). Then we will look for a used one. 

As for weight I was still up about 13 lbs on Thursday but being home now and slacking on my diabetes diet (the doctor said it's all good) I'm sure I'll pack on a few these last few weeks. Hoping to keep it under 15lbs. 

Then hopefully I'll leave the hospital around what I weighed before pregnancy ;). DH and I were on a strict diet & exercise program before pregnancy and we'd both lost about 15lbs in 3 months. So hoping to continue that and reach my goal near end of summer. We shall see how it goes with a new born in the house!! Lol


----------



## Starry Night

Last time it took me 7 months to get out of maternity pants. I was in regular shirts by about 2 months. And it took a full year to lose all the weight plus a little extra. So I already know it's going to be the long haul for me. Weight loss has always been that way for me. It just sticks. But just about one generation ago my family was living in Russia so I like to joke I was built to survive Siberian winters. :haha: The only way I can get my weight to stay off is if I lose it slowly. It's hard not to get depressed about it though. And even with my weight loss last time I could not get that "Mummy tummy" to vanish. So though I weighed less than I did before pregnancy I had to go up a size. Oh well.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that sucks :/. 

I still wear some of my longer non maternity tops but I generally wear bigger topsnecause of my bust. 

I can wear my regular underwear and comfy pants under my belly, but my regular pants fit around the waist so that will take a while. Aiming for 6 months :)


----------



## Starry Night

I do think it's common to go up sizes though. My SiL said she lost all her weight and still had to go up a size. I had a friend who went up two sizes. Of course, she went from a 2 to a 4. ha ha I'm bigger in the hips and boobs. Before DS I was a teeny little A cup. Afterwards I became a C cup. I'm even bigger now! Really hoping they shrink a bit as I actually don't like them this big. DH disagrees, however. ;) I like to tease him about that because when I was an A cup I was so self-concious about them and he said he loved them. But now that I'm between a C and D he is over the moon. I knew he was just being nice back then! LOL LOL

After DS I was actually fairly happy with how I looked in spite of the "Mummy Tummy". I wasn't a fan of the pooch but overall I looked good. I'm a curvier girl so never going to have a low BMI. My weight loss plateaued at about a point above the healthy range and I was happy enough that I didn't want to push into a harder workout regime. I was already at 1500 cals a day, going for daily walks and bike rides and that was good enough for me.

I am depressed about my size right now. Definitely got some chub on me but I keep reminding myself that I did it once, I can do it again. And now I will have two to chase. ha ha


----------



## Sunnyleah

I was crazy thin until about age 22. Now I struggle. DH and I decided last summer that since we were having trouble conceiving we would try to be healthier. Did a lot of research about what to eat (not just how many calories) and took up exercise. I had help from my karate instructor who agreed to push me :) then 3 months and 15 lbs later we got pregnant!! I've not had much of an appetite while pregnant and taking that as a blessing. Combined with my allergy to gluten and the diabetes I've been lucky :)

I'll never be thin again like high school but hoping to be healthy :) 

I feel that genetics play a key role in our body types and we can influence it but not change it overall :)

I'm only 5'3 and currently 176. I was 163lbs which is about 20+ lbs over my healthy weight range. I'd just like to be inthe healthy range for my height & age which is 125-140 lbs :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

So excited!! I found a Facebook group of moms in my city!!! I posted an ISO (in search of) wall post with some of the items we would like for when baby is a bit older. The response has been incredible!! So far I will be picking up the following tomorrow:

Bumbo chair & exersaucer $30
Playmat/ gym $15
Jolly jumper with stand $10

Was offered a playpen (pack n play) for $10 but DH didn't like that it was covered with giraffes!! Lol


So happy to find all of this for cheaper than any one item on the list!!


----------



## Darlin65

Seriously missing my belly today and idk why :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Awe Darlin. I've actually been thinking about that a lot lately. I feel like I will miss having him inside me :( being able to feel him moving. Hopefully once your hormones settle you'll feel better :)


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - :hugs: Don't know why we miss our bumps after we finally get our babies but I think it's fairly normal. I got phantom kicks for weeks after my son was born and it made me miss having him inside me. I hope the sad feelings pass soon.

I don't think I'll miss being pregnant with this particular baby but seeing how this is probably our last I think I may miss just being pregnant in general....even though I hate it. But I am not expecting to be rational those first few months. :winkwink:

My samples from Nestle came in today. They didn't have much in the way of formula -- just one tin and one lousy coupon--but I did get a baby bottle and a free diaper bag! :happydance: It's not large but it's a back pack, comes with a change pad and seems to be a good size for short outings and as a secondary bag to the one I already have for longer outings. Takes off my worry if wondering how I would be able to carry enough supplies around for two little ones. And it only has the Nestle logo stamped on the inside so I'm not walking around as free advertising.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry mine came today too! I did however receive more in the bag. A tin of formula, an 8 pack of ready made formula (in glass bottles with a nipple), a bottle, some coupons and the black sling bag with change pad :) DH has claimed the bag for when he goes out alone with baby. Which won't be too often or for long periods :). He's happy he won't have to carry the more feminine bag. Lol

Excited for my birthday tomorrow! Last one before becoming a mom :). Secretly hoping baby comes a bit early so I get Mother's Day, but not sure. He'd have to be a week early :)


----------



## Starry Night

What? How did you get so much? ha ha! These companies are funny. My mom has now gotten TWO boxes from Similac and I'm still waiting for mine. So I re-registered with them and the site allowed me to do that even though I still have my confirmation email from the first registry. 

I just wish the diaper companies would send out free samples! Even more useful. Signing up with them gives you the privilege of sending away for coupons. I find Huggies is a bit more generous with their coupons then Pampers but I don't really care for Huggies that much. I'll buy them when the sales are good but they leak more. I know you're doing cloth though so I guess it doesn't matter.

I will say I love Pamper's rewards points. Through them I have been able to order several Shutterfly photo books for free. And now Shutterfly thinks I'm some sort of loyal customer and sends me codes for all sorts of deals and free stuff. I mainly use the free photo prints. Even with shipping it's still cheaper than Walmart or Superstore. I haven't paid for photos in over a year. ha ha


----------



## Starry Night

I will say to make sure to sign up for every children's clothing store's email list. You'll get notifications of all the sales and often get exclusive coupons and they USUALLY can be combined with existing sale prices and clearance items. My friends often raise their eyebrows at me when they see my DS in another Children's Place outfit but I never buy items at full price. 

One store I wish I could shop at but can never afford is Gymboree. I ONCE found an autumn zip-up sweater/jacket on a clearance rack for $8. Not sure what it was doing there as the clearance rack was all summer gear. It had a slight mark on it so personally I think someone had used it for a little while and returned it, scamming the cashier and now the store was trying to get rid of it. The mark was clearly dried spit up but was so tiny and insignificant that I got it anyways. It's really nice and cute. I can't see it working for a girl but I just can't bring myself to give it away either. I might use it anyways.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh I forgot that we also got a pack of huggies nb diapers in our nestle kit!!! I was shocked at that. 

A tip I got online was to never pay full price for diapers or clothes. Always sales. It's best to figure out the cost of the diapers you prefer and then always try to beat it :). 

We are using cloth but disposables for the first few weeks. Cloth one size starts at 8 lbs, but people say they fit best if you wait for 10 lbs. less leaking. So I'll play it by ear. After baby is born we will buy the cloth kit and I will prep them (wash & dry 3 times). Then try once in a while until I find they fit well. So we are stocking up on nb & size 1 pampers :). I've heard that about huggies from a few people. And honestly in daycare we see 75% pampers. With some cheapie store brands and a few huggies. 

So today is my last birthday before baby!! Looking forward to my ob appointment and possibly a hair cut- if they can fit me in :). Then DH and I will likely go out for dinner! Yum :)


----------



## Starry Night

What??? Nestle cheaps out on me again!!!:grr: LOL I signed up with them when I had DS and didn't get A THING. But once he was six months old I got some baby cereal samples and started to receive frequent coupons for baby food.

And yeah, I've rarely paid full price for diapers. The few times I was in a pinch and needed diapers when there wasn't a sale and I didn't have coupons really put me out. 

I love bargain hunting. I think my best find is still my prom dress. I found the exact one I wanted from the internet and it was on sale. And then when my mom and I got to the cashier we found it had been reduced even further and in the end I only paid $40 when it was originally $200. ha ha My best friend was with me and she still brings it up 10+ years later. My sister has even better luck with finds but she is more of the ideal figure so is more likely to find her size on the clearance racks. And she can pull off more of the trendy looks than I can.


----------



## Darlin65

I don't buy hardly anything unless it's on sale. It just depresses me to know I paid full price :haha: we don't have nestle here. Just for candy and things but not baby stuff. 

Getting pretty sad that my pregnancy days have come to an end.. Maybe permanently but at least for a few yrs. here's is my post belly. About 5lbs from my pre preg weight. Sry if I post about something twice. Can't remember who I've told things to and who I haven't :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nats77

Wow darlin!! Looking fab!! Well done you xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Looking good!!! 

I will definitely struggle after our last child is born. DH wants 2, me 3. We shall see :). But this is our first so I'm ok for now :)

OB yesterday said they still might induce! I have a scan next Thursday and when I see him the Tuesday after 39 weeks he will decide how long to leave me. Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I feel like my OB is going to let me stay pregnant until doomsday. :/ 

Baby's movements have really been slowing down and it's making me nervous. I know she's running out of room but shouldn't I still be feeling wiggles? I still feel her but it's not the same. Since I'm still feeling her a little bit I don't like the idea of going to the ER. I have had too many bad experiences of staff treating me like I'm stupid or trying to sneak in a scan.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry my LO has slowed down.... The ob said as long as the frequency is there it's ok. He's out of room and mostly just bumping elbows/ knees. The odd bout of hiccups. Lol. Whenever I'm nervous or realize I haven't felt him in a while I poke at him and relax and he usually wiggles :)


----------



## Starry Night

I felt a few good kicks since I made the post and a series of hiccups. She's just been kind of stubborn. She usually keeps me up at night with kicks and last night she would only kick once or twice when I switched sides. She usually will have a couple quiet days after 4 or 5 busy ones. But it still scares me every single time.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I hear ya. If my lo is quiet for a couple of hours I worry! Lol. That's when I poke him :)

Feeling nauseous today :( boo. And I have lunch plans with a friend of course.


----------



## Starry Night

Isn't that how it goes? I already have this neurosis around restaurants. I have a hard time eating in them. Been that way since a small child. My anxiety attacks usually present themselves as nausea. So when I feel nauseous already and am in a restaurant I kind of freak out. In those times I tend to order something like soup or a salad. Something the waiter won't really notice or comment on if I don't finish the entire thing. Decaf tea also helps settle my stomach.


----------



## Sunnyleah

It was a sushi place. Lol. I started feeling better closer to lunch or I would have canceled.


----------



## Darlin65

My saggy section belly is tucked into my yoga pants :haha:

I had horrible anxiety for a while before I got it under control. I was misdiagnosed with depression at first. I couldn't leave the house without DH for months and wouldn't go out in busy times. I couldn't even handle large family functions. 

Avery slowed down towards the end too. However I can't say it was normal because I'm not sure how long I had the infection.


----------



## Sunnyleah

My DH had anxiety issues, then we discovered that he had a nodule on his thyroid and his levels were off. They started him on meds to balance the levels and he's great now....

One more week until my next (and hopefully last) scan! Last week flew by, but this week has slowed to a crawl! Lol. Mind you it's almost Thursday! I was so busy last week, and now that all the cleaning/ organizing is done, I'm kinda bored! I feel bad saying it, but it's true. I will enjoy the luxury of being bored and work on my sewing projects with some music :). I plan on cooking all next week to stock the freezer, so that should keep me busy ;)

I think I'm just tired and ready to meet baby. So not really bored, more impatient. Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I've had anxiety issues since a child. I had my first panic attack at age 9. My mom was the same way so I think it's hereditary. Really hope neither of my children get it....

I'm really struggling to find the energy to do anything. I can barely force myself to do a single load of dishes or fold laundry. I still have several things I need to do for baby and I need DH's help. Though today I think I figured out where all my extreme fatigue and breathlessness is coming from: allergies. As a child I had strong allergic reactions in the spring and fall due to pollen and seeds and grass clippings and the like. I got nosebleeds and the whole nine yards. Then I seemed to outgrow them as a preteen. I only get reactions when the allergens are really, really bad. And I keep hearing how bad they are supposed to be this year due to our extreme cold winter. 

Well, today I was feeling HORRIBLE after my nap this afternoon. I was groggy and nauseas and my eyelids felt all puffy. My nose was drippy and my throat felt closed and chest tight. It's a scary feeling. Then I remembered I had been getting some allergic reactions and that my bedroom window is WIDE open. After sitting in the living room awhile I started to feel better. Then I was stupid and opened our kitchen window because I thought it needed some freshening up. Well, within minutes my chest was all tight again and my eyes felt swollen and gritty. I shut the window and I felt much better a few minutes later. I guess I'm going to have to keep the bedroom shut for the next little while and see if that helps. Which is too bad because I love the scent of fresh, country air. It soothes me to sleep. But it's also making me sick. :(

It's also probably why I feel so good in the basement and tend to have energy when I'm downstairs but feel all gross within minutes of returning to the main floor.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I hear a lot of women find their allergies much worse too while pregnant. Likely a combination :) hope you feel better soon!

I'm also starting to feel the fatigue. I usually sleep 7-8 hours a night and have tons of energy. Up until this past week or so I was doing pretty good with 8 hours. But this week, ugh... 8-9 hours and then I need a nap!! Lol. So not like me :) and my motivation to do stuff is dwindling. I've decided that tomorrow I will get the sewing back out. Next week I plan on cooking one freezer meal per day... Try to pace myself. :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

I just realized that it's MAY 1st!!!! It's our birth month!!! I'm due in 19 days (if dr doesn't induce earlier)


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - I was thinking about pregnancy making it worse too. Really hope it passes. Being allergic to plants when living out in the country is really not ideal. ha ha

And :happydance: for it being May!!! 29 days for me. Really don't think I'll go early either. I'm a little jealous of all the girls here getting induced early but DH keeps reminding me I don't want to have a reason to be induced early. Which is true (I hate it when he's right). :haha: 

And another good reason for being relatively on time is my due date falls right in between 3 of my sad angel anniversaries. May 22 is the 1 year anniversary of my d&c, May 31st is the anniversary of my first m/c and May 24 should be the first birthday of one of my other angels. To have this baby born that week would really be special and make me like May again. I don't want to forget my angel anniversaries but I don't like being overwhelmed by them either. Planning a birthday party for each year at that time will be such a beautiful distraction.

And I'm officially 9 months pregnant today! :)


----------



## nats77

2 days till due day for me!! Keep thinking I'm going to wake up and waters will go but nothing yet!! My first was born tomorrow, my second today and my third yesterday!! So I thought this one one b the earliest!! I'm now thinking not lol, if I'm going to go over then I hope she comes on tues the 6th as that's dh's birthday and he's desperate for her to come then, so I reckon I can just about cope with waiting till then. Going passed that I think I will start to get impatient and frustrated!! Will update as soon as anything happens xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry our first angel was due May 2... Would be one year old tomorrow. Our second angel I got my bfp on May 11 (Mother's Day last year) so I totally understand needing some positive stuff for May :). We also have NO family birthdays in May to wort about :). We have jan, February, March, April, June, July but none in MAY!!! So excited :)

Nats I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!

As for going early, I see the doctor on Tuesday May 13, about one week before due date, and he will decide then if and when to induce me. Apparently I'm measuring ahead still, but every scan shows baby perfectly average at 50th percentile :) so who knows. At least he's not saying cs :). Although inducing and going early would be nice, I hear it's a much more difficult labour :/


----------



## schultzie18

Doctor appointment today. Having a lot of BH last night. Also, baby is being quiet today so going to ask her about that. I know baby is in the 75th percentile so she is big and just might be out of room. But I still worry. 

It's May!!! Can't believe it's our month!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck schultzie! Maybe baby is getting ready for delivery :) I hear they get quiet/ settle when they are ready :)


----------



## nats77

Doctor thinks my dh might have shingles!! Which means they won't let him into labour ward, which means I will b giving birth alone!! Do if I was scared before I'm absolutely freakin terrified now!! And so so upset!!! Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Oh no! :nope: Is there any way of confirming whether he actually has shingles or not? How long would he have to stay away? Or is there anyone else you'd like to have as support? In that situation I would beg and plead with my mom for her to come. Normally neither one of us would want her there but being alone would be so scary.


----------



## nats77

False alarm thank goodness!! I demanded a second opinion and my doctor said definitely not shingles so all back on plan xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Omg, I'm so glad he's not got shingles! I would freak!,

Now I'm thinking I should have a back up plan! Lol

How was your appointment today?


----------



## nats77

Yeah I was freaking!! Spent all day crying full of anxiety and panic attacks feeling ill and all because his stupid doctor got it wrong!! I'm so unbelievably cross. Had we not got a second opinion then he would of missed his daughters birth!! How bad is that!?? Rah 

Thank goodness all is well though xx


----------



## schultzie18

Doctor thinks baby is very big! I am getting a NST done now. Baby has dropped which is a good thing because they thought she might be too big to even drop. They are hoping by next week I am favorable for an induction or that I just go on my own. I really hope to go on my own!!


----------



## Starry Night

nats - I'm so relieved! Good thing you got that second opinion. How upsetting to be given a diagnosis without really looking into it.

schultzie - I hope you are able to go into labour on your own! But just think, your little one will be here very soon!

afm - just got what felt like a massive kick to my hips. I hope baby hasn't turned breach again!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh I hope she's not too big!! 

Starry- I get that all the time and baby is always head down :)


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, I hope so! My SiL never shuts up about the Spinning Babies website as her babies were all transverse until like 37 weeks but I can't get the dang website to work. I just wish my OB would check baby's position so I could know for sure one way or the other. She says they don't worry until 37 weeks. Well, I'm pretty much there! Hope she figures it out at my next appointment on Monday. And I need this baby to drop too. Makes me feel like labour is years away with her still sitting higher up. I can't really say she is very high though as I carry low.

I have a chicken roasting in the oven right now and it smells sooooo good. I want to gobble it all up but there is still another hour to go before it's done. I napped too long and got a late start so we'll be eating late tonight. The good smells aren't helping. ha ha


----------



## Sunnyleah

My doctor checks position at every appointment. That's part of how he finds where to listen to the heart beat. My SIL was booked for a c-section at 35 weeks (the section for 38 weeks) because my nephew was breech. Then they checked every week and tried a bunch of stuff to turn him. He didn't turn so she had the section.... Surprised they'd wait till 37 weeks to even check?


----------



## Starry Night

I find the prenatal care in Manitoba to be far more "hands off" than in Ontario. I don't know if that is from a more natural birth philosophy or poor management. I recently read in a parenting magazine that it's a national standard to do urine tests at every visit to check for bladder infections and pre-ecclampsia which I am used to from Ontario. But here I get looked at like I have 3 heads when I ask about it. I had a different OB from a different office deliver DS so it's not just mine. I don't remember him checking DS' position until late in the game as well. It doesn't make sense to me. Because if baby were breech then wouldn't it be too late to do something at that point?

Left a message with my OB's office at the end of the day yesterday because the baby has really been slowing down. Like noticeably. I'm probably being paranoid but I can't shake this feeling. I didn't call the urgent line simply because at the time she was kicking the crap out of me but she really has slowed down. She stops all together when I lie down. It's scary especially as it's taking her longer and longer to wake up when I sit up or move around. I hope they call me first thing in the morning. If not, I will be calling again. I know DH thinks I"m being a hypochondriac and after 9 months he is losing his patience with all my anxiety. But this is really scary! I've been up since 4am. It's 6 now and she's just starting to become her usually wiggly self after sitting for 2 hours. I'm exhausted but am too terrified to try to sleep again.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I get the urine sample every visit. 

That is scary. My OB never talked about kick counts but said to let him know of any noticeable change in baby's activity. I told him at my last visit that I just get bumps and such now not really any big movement and he said that was fine. I figure it's harder to notice the little bumps. When I'm anxious about baby I jiggle and poke him also cold water helps (drinking) and I can usually get him moving within a couple of minutes. But definitely takes longer than before. I read that at this stage babies are actually developing a sleep cycle/ patterns and go into a deeper sleep preparing for out of the womb. Perhaps this is why there are longer periods of quiet and it's harder to wake them?


----------



## Darlin65

I always got the urine sample and the position check at each appt. I was told that as long as you feel something whether it's a little bump or wiggle it counts as movement ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, doctor's office called and said as long as I'm getting 10 movements a day then it's fine. It seems like such a low standard as the website Count the Kicks says 10 movements in 2 hours. I've felt about 30 times this morning already (bumps, niggles, kicks, etc) so no doctor will see me. But I'm keeping an eye on it and am ready to rush to the ER if necessary.

I know I'm a paranoid freak at the moment but I had reached a point where I thought I'd never get another baby and with my due date looming closer I am feeling the pressure. I don't want to lose the baby now.


----------



## schultzie18

Oh my what a night! Went for my NST and there was very little movement and her heart tones weren't great. So they sent me for a biophysical ultrasound and she failed. So they keep me over night for observation. I keep getting contractions all night that they were picking up and they hurt! Well in the morning the doctor took a look at the heart tones from the whole night and they weren't great but OK so there was talk about c-section. They sent me for another biophysical ultrasound and she passed! So they decided against the c-section and sent me home. They want to keep an eye on her movements by me doing a kick counter every day and sending me for another NST on Monday. 

I have to say it has been one heck of a night! I was miserable in the hospital!


----------



## Darlin65

I was miserable in the hospital too schultzie but was too worried and in too much pain to stay home any longer. My contractions were awful! I eas prob being a big baby but with the back pain from labor etc. they were awful I couldn't get in any position other than in the bed. I wonder if the infection made me feel worse.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schultzie, what a crazy night! Praying your LO arrives safe and sound and SOON!! Glad she passed her scan :). Our LO scored 8/8 on his last biophysical a few weeks ago. We go again this coming Thursday. His score and size will determine our path. The OB will decide induction, natural labour, or cs. Getting do close now!


----------



## Starry Night

schultzie - that is stressful! I'm glad LO is doing better now. Good luck with your test on Monday. Sounds like baby will be coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## schultzie18

So still having contractions and having what I think is my bloody show. Every time I go to the bathroom I have bloody mucus. I think this could be the beginning stage of labor but since I have never been in labor I don't know. Lol. 

Starting to get scared about the pain of labor. If these contractions are just the beginning I can only imagine who bad they can get. 

I do have to say women that go though this are super women!!! I look up to you guys.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Schiltzie!!! Looking forward to seeing some baby pictures real soon :)

I'm sure you'll be great!! Just believe in yourself and do what you gotta do and what's best for you and baby :)


----------



## Starry Night

schultzie - sounds like your baby is coming!! It is a little scary to think about the pain of labour. So try not to make that focus. Focus on the moment and the end result. Whenever I got a really tough contraction I would stare out the window and try to find inspiration for a new topic of conversation. In between contractions I talked about any stupid thing that came to my head just so I didn't sit there dreading the next contraction. 

I'm sure you'll do great! So excited for you!


----------



## schultzie18

Sorry to keep posting but being a ftm I just don't know anything about this. So I have lost my mucus plug pretty sure all of it. There was alot! The contraction are still going and I think I am going to start timing them. I just don't want to go in too early or have them send me home. So hard to decide when to go in.


----------



## Starry Night

With my DS my OB at the time said that if your contractions are strong enough where you can't stand or talk through them and it goes like that for about an hour then it's time to come in. Or, if your water breaks.

If you can, grab a quick, light meal now. I'm not sure what your hospital policy is but ours does not let you eat while in labour.


----------



## Darlin65

Not sure if I'm too late but it's a 5-1-1 rule. 5 min apart lasting one min for an hr ;) or as starry said when you can't walk or talk through them. I hit the 511 rule 1st tho so we went in. Just try to breathe. I know every woman hates that but when I would clench up and hold my breath it made things so much worse. It took a bit to adjust but once I got my rhythm going it made it so much easier on me. Good luck schultzie!!


----------



## nats77

Good luck schultzie x


----------



## Sunnyleah

How was everyone's weekend? 

Any new Schultzie?? :D

AFM we enjoyed our nephews second birthday this Saturday... My how time flies! It actually got me thinking about our sons first birthday, as is love to have monthly photos that suit the theme for his first birthday (I know, planning way ahead, and I have too much time on my hands right now lol)... So any who, plans are underway for newborn photos and props that will go with the theme:

"Time Flies" (a vintage aviator & airplanes birthday)

It will be red and blue (stripes like on an airmail envelope) and white....

A real vintage feel.....

So for newborn photos I'm now going to crochet an aviator hat, and find some aviator sunglasses for photos, so excited! Up until now, our plan for newborn photos was a bunch of random ideas I found all smashed together... So I'm super excited to have a 'theme' for the photos. We will of course take the usual, generic photos, simple and elegant, but we wanted a few "fun" photos too! I already have the yarn for the hat, and I can likely pull it off in an afternoon. So excited!

Anyone else have fun photos planned?

We are going to sears for some family shots, and then DH and I will set up the fun ones at home... Found some easy Pinterest links on tips, etc....


----------



## Sunnyleah




----------



## nats77

Cute sunny!! I love it 

I am totally fed up now!! 2 days overdue! Never reached my due date before so this us all totally new to me and I'm over it already &#128532; 
It's dh's birthday tomorrow so she's got till tomorrow nite at midnight to appear then I'm gonna start getting frustrated well even more so lol
Hopefully seeing midwife weds for a sweep!! Will update with any news xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Nats!!! I'm having a hard time just waiting for EDD. Not gonna be pretty if I go over! Although not sure if doc will let me go over with all the stuff. 

And baby has me up at 4:30 am. He's got the hiccups and he's big enough that when he's moving so much it wakes me up!! Ugh.


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - that photo is really cute. I never did newborn photos with my son as I was new to the area and didn't know any photographers. I did my own photoshoot with my point-and-shoot camera when he was 5 months old. I'll probably do that with this baby as a newborn. No theme other than "see my cute baby". :haha:

I also hate hostessing and party planning. I haven't had a party for my son yet. :blush: For his 1st birthday my parents were here so it was a mini-party as they had brought gifts along from the aunties and uncle. But last year was just us. This year I may invite a couple families as he has friends of his own now. And we're trying to convince the in-laws to come.

nats - even when expecting to go overdue it sucks. Can't imagine how sucky it is when all the other babies were early. Hope the sweep works or that baby comes before that!

afm - OB appointment today to get my Strep B swab. Yay for internals....:flasher: Did a good shave today. lol Might be my last bikini shave too. I know they don't like it when you shave yourself for a section and even though I plan a VBAC (so far) I know it could end up as a section anyways.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I love party planning! Lol. I really get into it. 

We are doing our own newborn photos (other than a quick visit to sears for family pictures). DH is home for 2 weeks so our goal is to do some photos somewhere in there. Lol

Today begins the cook off week to stock our freezer! DH and I went shopping yesterday and picked up all the ingredients :) tonight: chili!

Also been sewing. Lots of projects I'd like to finish before baby :). Almost done a custom pillow case to cover an old pillow. It's a tree to go with the forest theme :). Tomorrow: summer car seat cover.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Any news Schultzie or Nats??

Darlin, how are you getting on with two in the house?


----------



## nats77

Nothing from me!! Still waiting obviously not going to be here for my dh's birthday!! As that's today. Can't believe she's still not here! Well now today's here and she's not I am starting to get totally fed up!! Going to try some lunges and squats today if my spd will allow it!! Spose it's worth a try lol xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck with the exercise DH and I are going to start walking before dinner every day :). I'm nervous to go too far with the sciatica as sometimes I can hardly walk :/

I have my 38 week OB appointment today.... Feel like baby's really slowed down the last couple of days, or maybe I've just been busy? Ugh. So anxious for him to be out where I can see him :)

*as he starts squirming while I type this lol*


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, nats, that sucks. Maybe your baby is an "all at once" type and labour will start without a lot of early signs. Hope she comes soon!

I'm guessing schultzie is having her baby as we haven't been hearing anything from her. I hope she and baby and doing well.

Sunny - that is a good idea about stocking your freezer. I think I did a little bit before DS but this time I just can't think of what I would want to do. Maybe lasagna. Though the ladies in our church like to bring meals after a baby is born so a part of me is thinking I will rely on that if my mom doesn't come until after I'm home with baby. She is coming on the 7th of June to allow some room for me to go overdue.

afm - ended up not getting a full internal. Just a quick swab. I have to say I often feel like I'm being rushed out of the office. IF I do decide to go for a third child one day I may go with a midwife if I can. I like a lot of hand-holding. And driving an hour and a half for a 2 to 5 minute appointment is frustrating. We try to make a day of it but my hip pain is really starting to interfere with my enjoyment of wandering malls and exploring the city. And of course, after a day in the city without a steady access to water (without having to pay for it) I ended up getting intense BH by the evening while visiting friends. Some were lasting as long as 1 minute and were coming fairly frequently. On the drive home some were quite painful and I had to focus on breathing through them. They never felt like the real thing though I was hoping they would turn into the real thing. Didn't really expect it though due to the aforementioned reasons of being on my feet and dehydrated. Baby was also moving SO MUCH that I think she triggered some of them too.

I still feel a little tender in my pelvic region this morning but no real cramps to speak of. Hips are still in terrible condition. 

And DH locked the cat in the spare room ALL DAY and ALL NIGHT. Heard some distant meowing so went downstairs and sure enough, there she was. I'm totally putting him on the "search for pee and feces" duty. I'm going to have to oversee it though because he'll just do a 30 second scan and say "nope, nothing". It's a hands-and-knees job. No way was she in that room for 16 hours without having an accident. I hope she peed in the clothes he left in there. Not just out of spite, but it's easier to clean than carpet or blankets.

Sorry, just tired and grumpy. Woke up too early today from bad pregnancy nightmares after a late night.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry, I've been having the same issue when I'm out and about. I can only tolerate being active for so long and then the cramps and BH start. DH thinks it's good, get things moving but honestly why suffer if baby's going to be a while either way? Not convinced it's making that much of a difference yet. 

I only had the swab for strep. No internal. I hear that a lot of doctors avoid internals until active labour as they don't want to introduce bacteria? I'll see today what happens as around 38/39 weeks lots of women start talking about dilating and such from their visits. Fingers crossed!!

I haven't even dropped off my paperwork for the hospital :/. Got it all filled out yesterday so if OB thinks I'm possible before Thursday I'll make a stop. Otherwise I'm already there Thursday. (Scan) 

I'm guessing you're right Starry about Schultzie ;). Hopefully no news turns into good news :)


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, not sure exercise really does much unless baby was already thinking about coming. If baby is comfortable Im sure the jostling that comes from walking doesn't do much.

My OB submitted my notes to the hospital for me. She did it at around 29 weeks in case I went into premature labour. 

I do remember getting an internal with my son's pregnancy. It must have be 39 weeks because I remember the OB saying I wasn't going to go anytime soon but I never made my next appointment. ha ha So I guess that isn't a good indicator anyways. At least I'm on weekly appointments now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah, my friend was the opposite. Told she wouldn't make her next appointment and didn't have her son for almost 2 more weeks! Fingers Crossed we don't have that happen!


----------



## Darlin65

We'll I'm guessing we have at least one more baby it just hasn't been reported yet! :dance:

Avery's sleeping is hit or miss. I know if I really am desperate I can sit up and hold him to get a little. Otherwise on good nights he sleeps in like 2hr stretches. He's eating well but so frequently my nipples are paying for it :( 

Today is our first day without help just me and the boys. It's been a little rough but we're doing ok. So far we've all had breakfast, Logan's had a bath (he leaked over night) and I just got Avery to take a little nap in his seat and give me a mini break. He's been insisting on being held all night/morning because he's gassy and cluster feeding.

I can't wait for do to get home tho. So grateful his schedule changes next week. He will be closer to home and get home over an hr earlier. He gets off an hr earlier and then he is closer and will skip rush hr.

Left Avery on the couch for a min after changing him and Logan tried to pick him up, make him clap his hands and then fist bump him :haha: I was still right there and got a picture of it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## schultzie18

Sorry everyone for not updating but it had been a really rough couple of days!!! I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- glad to hear you're adjusting. Fingers crossed you start getting more sleep soon!!

Schultzie- CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Sorry to hear it was so rough :/. Glad you're ok and baby is getting better. Will be thinking of you :)

AFM OB today was great. Baby is still head down but not dropped. Because of the GD my OB wants to induce me via the gel next Tuesday at my appointment!!! So excited :). I will be 39 weeks but he doesn't want me going past my due date which falls on the holiday Monday :). So Tuesday we will get the ball rolling! So hoping for baby either late Tuesday or early Wednesday :). Almost a week early :)


----------



## nats77

Congrats schultzie!! Glad all is ok in the end. All sounds very scary. It makes me want my baby out even more now!! Did u have any signs of infection?? Xx

Sunny at this rate you will have your baby before me!! I'm well jel lol!! Just want to meet my little lady now xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nats- how late do they let you go there? Here it depends on your doctor/ midwife but usually a week, sometimes if all is well 2 but not usually that long :). Hang in there!!!


----------



## nats77

Normally it's between 10-14 days over but will find out for definite this afternoon when I see my midwife. Feel terrible today!!
My muscles are so sore and achy it's an effort to lift my arms and legs!! Anyone else had that? Is it normal? Xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Nats!!! I've heard some women get the crazy energy boost and some have the opposite before labour... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hey ladies... So with the upcoming arrival of our son, I'm doubting I'll be on here much. So if anyone wishes to friend me on Facebook that is where I'll mostly be. I also have Instagram but don't update very often... Send me a pm and I'll reply with my name for friending purposes :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, schultzie! Sounds like your birth story was quite the ordeal. I'm surprised they let things carry on as long as they did once they realized there was an issue. I hope your DD is able to stay in your hospital and can come join you quickly.

Sunny - wow, your little one is going to be here soon! I bet it is relieving to know there is an end in sight.

nats - hope this is the beginning for you.


----------



## nats77

Well it's almost 4 am I'm wide awake and can't sleep!! I have period type pains and earlier (sorry if tmi) I had a bit of a runny tummy!! Could this be it??? 
I really don't know, but am hoping so! Will keep u all updated of course xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I certainly hope so! Sometimes it is hard to tell if it's early labour or just BH but I think with early labour the pains become relentless and slowly build. I had it for 3 days before DS arrived. The contractions weren't always regular in time or intensity but they never completely went away and I just felt this downward pressure. They felt so different from my usual BH. The night before DS was born I suddenly became very hyper. Not nesty, just hyper. I was so silly and bouncy. It was strange.

Will be stalking for updates! :)


----------



## Darlin65

CONGRATS SCHULTZIE!!!!!

Period cramps is EXACTLY how my contractions started. FX'd!


----------



## nats77

Nothing!!!! Still here!!! Still getting period cramps but not developing into anything else. A few Braxton hicks but nothing regular so I guess it's back to the waiting game!!! Sooooo tired would b happy with just a nites sleep at the moment! Xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nats I had that a couple of days last week. Dr said it can take a while but definitely means things are starting!!! Fingers crossed :)

The past two weeks I also wake up at 4 am. Weird. A good night means I'm back to sleep before 5. A bad night means I don't get back to sleep. I figure it's our baddies preparing us :)


----------



## Starry Night

ah man, I'm going to be all alone waiting for my baby soon. Just sitting here, twiddling my thumbs and waiting for the end of the month. My BH have been picking up lately but they're so obviously fake contractions I can never get excited. DH also refuses to let me do anything to induce labour. He thinks it's bad and that baby will come when she's ready. Doesn't matter how much I plead or say that she's full term and will be fine should she come. *sighs*


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry my DH is the same.... Even though doc is inducing, DH doesn't want me doing anything! Lol. He still worries if I push on my belly too hard (lean on something or jiggle baby). 

Had a huge melt down this morning....ugh... Feeling moody & teary all day... And now SUPER tired. I made lasagna for the freezer yesterday, it was amazing (also had some for dinner). I had 4 dinner for two servings and one single serving for the freezer. I asked DH to put it in the deep freeze in the basement before coming to bed (it was still warm and I was getting in the shower and gong to bed). Well he was busy (freelance work) and forgot. When I saw it all sitting on the counter this morning I simply burst into tears, cried for 20 mins, it was so frustrating,! I'm not angry with him, I actually feel bad, because he felt so awful :(. But now every little thing has sent me to tears today. Think I may actually take a nap right now.... Can hardly keep my eyes open! Poor DH tested today offering to remake the lasagna while he's off for baby next week. (After we come home). So sweet. Lol

Any who... It's almost the end!


----------



## Darlin65

I miss naps :( lol

I had had horrible baby blues for like a wk after this pregnancy once we came home. At about the same time each night I'd just burst into tears. It was horrible!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin- I've had a few people warm me about that. Our prenatal nurse said two weeks after can be rough


----------



## schultzie18

Sorry I haven't been on much. Arya did get moved to children's nicu. She is doing OK but she does have a bad infection. Sucks that our first times together have to be in a hospital. Good luck to those who are still waiting.


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry to hear that, schultzie. Is she still in the same building as you though? I cried when my son had to be moved to the nicu but he was just around the corner and the walk gave me good practice to regain my strength after my section. I hope she gets better soon. I would be tempted to complain to the hospital about letting you go so long after they discovered meconium in the fluids.

Sunny - that sucks about the lasagna. I've had to toss many meals because DH would take it out and then leave it on the counter. He has no appreciation for food safety but then, my MiL doesn't either. She will leave meat out on the counter all night and think it's safe because she covered it with a tea towel. It's been hard retraining him (my SiL lives close to our inlaws and she's been trying to retrain our MiL to no avail). ha ha I hope the teary days pass.

Darlin - sorry to hear you're having the baby blues. I hope they don't last much longer. Is there anyone nearby who can watch the boys so you can have an hour to yourself? 

One of the blessings of BFing not working for us with DS was we were able to leave him with a sitter at a young age. He was 2 weeks old and left him with my mom so we could see a movie. I found it really helped with the baby blues to get away for 3 hours. By the end of the movie I was so anxious to see him again. I did eventually get post partum depression which lasted nearly a year but it wasn't severe. I routinely struggle with depression so do have some coping mechanisms in place. 

afm - last night I dreamed that I had my baby but I couldn't remember a thing about the birth and the doctor refused to tell me whether I had my vbac or ended up with a section. He would just say "baby is here so what does it matter". Grrr!!! And then I dreamed I couldn't BF again. She was doing what DS did and refuse to nurse. I'd latch her on and then she'd pull away. And I kept dropping her. It was such a stressful dream!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schultzie that sucks :(. Hopefully she recovers quickly and can be by your side ASAP. 

Darlin how are feeling today? I can't imagine how overwhelming it can be having two LO home alone this quickly after delivery.... Pregnancy hormones are terrible!

Starry I'm hoping LO will take bum from a bottle by 4 weeks so I can have a few hours once a week.... Either DH or one of our mothers can watch LO so I can get back to being me. :) I feel it's important to not loose myself once baby arrives. 

AFM much better mood today but haven't slept well 3 nights in a row now. Feeling it today :/ good thing other than a visit with a new friend (local mom) this morning I've not had anything I had to do today. Just made shepherds pie for dinner/ freezer it was a nice simple dinner to prep. :). 

DH is more concerned about food safety than I am (I have my food handlers course, so I know the temps, times, etc). So that's not an issue. I was just so disappointed that all the effort (not to mention cost) was wasted. DH did offer to make it again sometime while he's home.... Very sweet. And he does a lot around the house, so I'm pretty lucky :)

We are getting our car seat inspected tomorrow, otherwise if have nothing planned between now & baby on Tuesday :). A few small sewing projects I'd like too do, but nothing urgent... Got some menus written to help keep organized in the beginning... I cleaned the main floor today, one day before baby I'll do the rest of the house but that's it :). 

So excited to be ready!


----------



## Starry Night

Still have to get DH to put the car seat in. I don't know why he just won't do it. Today we had brilliant weather so no excuses, really. I also reminded him he needs to decide what he wants to bring along when it's time to have the baby. I think it's just easier if he's in charge of his own stuff. Relatives in the city will be watching DS which is so nice and convenient. DH will be able to run back and forth between the hospital and their place to help watch him and make sure he's behaving. Also easier to bring DS to the hospital to visit his mummy and new little sister. And I might end up in a shared room again so DH can stay there at night. He did that last time too.

Urgh. Been cramping all afternoon and evening but it's definitely BH. The ones this afternoon were pretty intense actually, and had me getting a bit worked up, but then had a clear out in the bathroom and they settled in my usual BH. So no real intense cramps but resting and drinking water haven't settled them. It's just frustrating. With DS I had only one real bout of false labour and with this one I've had several. Even though I know it's false labour I keep getting excited and hopeful that it will morph into early labour. But it never does. It's still a bit early but I'm getting so impatient. I hate being teased.

We are planning on a date night tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it. It's going to be our last chance to go to the cinemas in a long time.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I'm 38+5 now and DH STILL hasn't packed his bag!!! And I'm being induced Tuesday. He doesn't think he needs anything. I'm not babysitting him so he'll have to live and learn!! We are having the car seat inspected tomorrow, plus I will be setting up the bassinet. We are going to put in an order for the last few items we need (I have 10% off from one store). I'm thinking of making some cookies too for after the birth. Just to have in the house. Toss them in the freezer :). 

The anti sleeping continues :/. I wake up every night after 2-3 hours of sleep and am wide awake for 2-3 hours. Then I might get another 2hours before I can't take it anymore and get up. So frustrating!! Everyone is like 'get all the sleep you cN now' but I'm trying and it's just not happening!! Any tips???


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know if I have any sleep tips but my insomnia really has not been too bad the past several weeks. The only thing I can think of is I drink a lot of milk before bed as that still helps the most with my heart burn. I think milk is supposed to help make you sleepy. But I'm not sure about that. I do wake up loads to go to the bathroom but lately I've been getting back to sleep quickly. Nightmares still give me insomnia though.:wacko: It might even be the weather as DH and DS have been sleeping in a lot too. 

Do you have to have your car seat inspected in Ontario? In Manitoba it's still optional as far as I am aware. We don't even live close to anywhere that would be available to do it for us.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I actually slept ok last night. I wake up to pee and then have a very hard time getting back to sleep. I'm wondering if it's just the excitement/ anxiety of being so close :) generally I'm a 'asleep as soon as I hit the pillow and only wake to my alarm' kinda girl. This started with the now sleep about two weeks ago :/

I know that if you get pulled over and your car seat is not installed properly they will ticket you... I'm not sure if it's checked at the hospital or not. We found a local store doing a free check today so were heading there. Otherwise I hear some police stations and all fire stations will check for you. Some places charge for it though :/

We lucked out as this week is apparently 'car seat safety week' so more clinics than usual :)


----------



## Starry Night

That was lucky! Thankfully, the car seat manuals come with specific instructions on how to install them to Canadian standards. We didn't have any real problems last time. For the first week we noticed the seat was at a really strong angle so we had to fix the mistake but it was good after that.


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies!!

Baby Nancy arrived at 12.08 am weighing 7lb 4ozs she is absolutely beautiful and we are so in love with her!! I am still in hospital because I am experiencing the most incredible pains in my stomach so have had to have two scans and we just waiting on results. 
I actually think it is wind which sounds so silly as the pain I was in was unbearable much worse than labour!!
Which brings me onto my labour! My waters broke as I was lying in bed, they actually popped I heard and felt them go! That was 9.30 contractions started about 5 mins apart and very quickly got closer so we decided to head straight to hospital. Got to hospital asked for an epidural straight away as I didn't want to do it natural this time so they put that in but unfortunately didn't have time to work as she was born shortly after!! So I did it natural in the end anyway lol so the whole thing from start to finish was 2 1/2 hours!! That's pretty quick!! 
She is feeding well and seems pretty settled!!
So that's me. Will try and attach a photo xxx

Doctors just been back result of the scan is there is blood in my womb!! So waiting to find out what they going to do, maybe an op to sort it but got to stay in for the time being 

Can't upload a photo for now will do it once I'm home xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Wow! Congratulations, nats! :happydance::happydance: So glad she finally came and you didn't have to get induced. But wow, that was FAST!!! I hope the doctors quickly sort the issue with blood in your womb and you can get on the road to recovery. Take care and don't worry about updating until you're absolutely ready.

Stories of fast labours scare me so much. Makes me think I'm going to have to rush to the hospital at first sign of real labour with the hospital being 1 1/2 hours away and needing to detour to the sitter's first. Thankfully, they only live 1 minute's drive off the main road to the hospital and have an extra car seat so we don't have to use up time uninstalling his seat.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Nats Congratulations! That is mighty fast! Wow. My family is fast, my brother was the exact same as you... Water just popped, then 3 hours later baby. Lol. I'm so glad we live close. I'm guessing maybe a D&C for the blood? It had it for our mmc and it wasn't difficult. Only about 20 min procedure. They did out me out for it, but not everyone gets put out. Fingers crossed they sort it out quickly :) 

Starry.... Our car seat was super easy to install.... Basically clip in the hooks to the loops in the car. Pull the strap... Then it has two handles to level it (with a level built in). We passed with flying colours and DH is very proud that he did it correctly :). We did learn about the clearance of the car seat from the front seat (a hand must fit between) and being that we both drive small cars, the passenger seat is not the most comfortable place with car seat in, but oh well :/

AFM feeling super tired these past few days... Not sleeping the best... Needing a nap every day just to make it to dinner. Yesterday I pushed through without the nap and slept better... Not up as much and easier to get back to sleep... Likely try that again today.... But I often end up with a headache if I push through too muCh :/. Definite going to have to nap once baby is here! We did a big grocery shop today, stocked up the cupboards, etc. and I packed a cooler of snacks. The hospital recommends you bring some as availability of food is limited if labour is at night... So that's done! This afternoon I'm going to put some hooks up in the nursery for the diaper bag, etc and assemble the stand for our bassinet. So close!


----------



## Sunnyleah

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY

To all those celebrating today :)

I once read that a woman becomes a mother the moment that test turns positive and I truly believe it!!! So we are all mamas although at various stages :). I hope someone takes the time to show you how much you are appreciated for EVERYTHING you do and have done from the moment you got your first bfp until now :)


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Mother's Day. :flower:

I had the most convincing bout of false labour yet last night during our date. It stressed me out so much because it started during dinner and got worse at the start of the movie. The cramps weren't super bad though they did hurt a little. Grabbed DH's hand a few times! The scariest was I felt this horrible pressure down below and felt like I was "opening up". I mean, I was only 15 minutes away from our hospital but DS and all of our stuff was 1 1/2 hours away at home (a local teen was watching DS). Showing up with only my health card was freaking me out. By the end of the movie it had slowed down and by the time we got home it had essentially stopped. 

Feeling a rather bit discouraged and even frustrated as it seems I'm going to be cramping my way to 42 weeks. I just know it. The baby has it in for me. :wacko: 

The bright side is DH was so freaked out he installed the car seat even though it was almost midnight by the time we got home. :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that last bit actually made me laugh out loud :). 

I've been cramping for two weeks or so now and if not being induced I'd still have a week and a half to go :/. No one warned me about that!! I'd heard of false labour but thought it was more like less intense contractions that lasted a few hours. Not this constant on/ off cramping !! Ugh. 

So looking forward to Tuesday. (Well actually Wednesday when it's all over lol)


----------



## Starry Night

This is my second time and I still had no idea you could get this much false labour. I did get BH with my son but they were so random and intermittent. I only had one or two real bouts of false labour towards the end. I did get two bouts of false labour when I was 18 and 19 weeks pregnant with him which was scary but I also had placenta issues at the time.

This pregnancy has been very different. Though last night I remembered that it had also started out very crampy and painful so I guess it makes sense it would end that way.


----------



## schultzie18

I keep checking in to see who has had their babies. Congrats nats! 

Happy Mother's Day to you all!

Arya got moved to a different hospital than the one I delivered her at the day after she was born. I was able to get my doctors to discharge me a day early so I was able to go with her. It sucked the first day but I am starting to heal now and feel better. Arya is doing really well. She no longer needs to be in the NICU but we have to wait until a room opens up to move her. She basically just needs to finish her antibiotics which should be Thursday.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schultzie- so glad to hear she is doing well!!! Come on Thursday :)

Hopefully by then our lo will be here :) being induced Tuesday really hope baby comes quick.


----------



## Starry Night

schultzie - glad that you can be in the same hospital as the baby again. That must been so hard when you were separated. Glad to hear she's responding well to the medication. Hope you both get to go home soon.

sunny - your baby is going to be here very soon!

I hope everyone comes to this thread to visit so I won't be all alone! ha ha Baby really has it in for me so don't expect any news until June 12 when I can finally get induced. Yeesh.


----------



## Darlin65

CONGRATULATIONS NATS!! :wohoo:

I'm catching up because I wasn't getting updates once again! :dohh:

We got out car seat in the weekend before baby came! :argh:

Schultzie: Having a baby in the hospital is rough. I was up and walking all over the children's hospital days after my cs with DS1. It was horrible! Then we landed a few overnight stays too. 

Babies will be coming soon! Can't wait to do some updates! :bunny:


----------



## Darlin65

Schultzie if you give me LO's info I'll update the front page. I'm sorry I missed adding it in already :hugs:

We have a sitter for a couple hrs Friday bc it's DH's bday. No clue what we are doing yet. Hopefully I can figure something out. I'd rly like to make it nice for him.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Excited for tomorrow, my appointment is for 2:15 and hopefully he puts the gel after my internal! I really hope that's all I need to get this show on the road.... Heard that pitocin can be nasty stuff...

DH thinks we'll have the baby before midnight tomorrow and he'll have his birthday on the 13th.... I think he'll come early Wednesday morning.... So the 14th :)

Praying it doesn't take longer! Lol. Doctor said we'd have a baby by the weekend, but that seems quite a long time if inducing Tuesday afternoon.... :/

Good luck to all, in case I disappear for a few days ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Sunny! I hope your induction works quickly, but really, a baby by the weekend is really, really soon!

afm - my end of pregnancy hormones have kicked in. They were triggered by all the rude people I kept (literally) bumping into out in public today. Normally my trips to the city are my only chances to be out and about and escape my cabin fever but within an hour I was done and ready to go home. I was bawling in the middle of the mall and people STILL were getting in my way and just not being considerate. I cried almost the whole way home and poor DS kept saying "Mommy crying, Mommy crying". Blah.

I really hope my baby decides to come on time. I just don't know how I could possibly handle going 2 weeks overdue.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I've been ridiculously teary the past two weeks. Every commercial, song, anything!!!! Mother's Day was crazy. Must have cried most of the day. lol. We're in the home stretch!!


----------



## schultzie18

Arya Rose born May 6th at 12:53pm weighing 7lbs 9oz and 21in long.


----------



## Sunnyleah

No induction today... I'm dilated 1cm, cervix is thinning and soft, baby is very low.... So no gel... If I'm not in labour by Thursday morning we go to the hospital to have my water broken! 

Was really hoping to get the ball rolling today, but I guess Thursday is only a day and a half away... At least we have a date now :). So I'm off for a nice walk... And I'll walk again tomorrow ;)

Just downed a chocolate cupcake too :o. Lol. Really should go walking before my sugar spikes! Lol


----------



## Starry Night

Not much longer then! And I hope your GD hits the road quickly after baby arrives.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry it should.... The specialist said that the nurses will check my sugars during labour and about 2 hours after complete delivery. It should be back to normal.... Mind you mine hardly goes up, so not eating during labour it'll likely be low anyways. Lol. But I do have to take the glucose test (like when you're pregnant) 3 months after baby to ensure it's back to normal.... Something like 98% of women go back to normal.


----------



## nats77

We'll I'm home, turns out I had internal bleeding!! I had ruptured an artery and was bleeding out inside, blood levels fell to a dangerous level so I had to have a transfusion. And I now have a very large scar same as a c section from the surgery. Which is a shame as I have now had 4 natural births but ended up with a scar anyway! 
So I am really uncomfortable and feeling pretty fed up as it's difficult for me to do anything!! 
But I guess the main thing is I'm alive and here!! And of course baby Nancy is well and healthy! Will try and attach a picture this time! Haven't read back yet so will catch up now. Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## Starry Night

nats - how scary! I'm glad that is all behind you now and you and Nancy are both here and healthy. Be patient with yourself as you recover. I hope your other children will be patient with you as well. I know kids don't always understand.

afm - just waiting and waiting. I know baby could surprise me and come early but it could also be another four weeks if I do end up going to 42 weeks. Ugh, hope not. I really am in a lot of pain. Baby has finally dropped at least a little bit so walking is really, really hard. Some days I can barely lift my feet high enough to go up the stairs. Lots more bathroom trips too. I need one of those bars that wheelchair bathrooms have so I can get myself on and off the toilet. LOL

Sunny - hope the induction is going well and your baby arrives soon and safely!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome baby Asher :) 

Thursday May 15, 4:26 pm
6lbs 10 ozs, 19"
Dark blue grey eyes, minimal light hair


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, he's so teeny and cute! I love how his hands are clasped together and you look positively radiant! Congratulations! :)

Now I'm the last woman standing. lol DH still won't rub my ankles or anything so have to wait for baby to decide when her birthday will be. I hope it's soon. The pain is becoming unbearable.


----------



## nats77

Congrats sunny, he's gorgeous!! 

I'm still trying to upload a picture of my little lady but it just won't let me do it :( xx

Yay it uploaded meet Nancy xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FeLynn

Hope all you ladies are doing great! These past couple months were crazy so I barely been on. 

My precious baby boy Dexter was born at 4:03pm 7lbs 13oz 20 1/2 in. Pushed for 18 minutes I was nervous and scared and worried so it took longer for me to push. I was induced at 37 weeks! He's doing awesome. 

May 1st I saw my MFM I had already been dilating I was now a 3-4cm and 60-70% effaced. I was having contractions like always but these ones were more painful but nothing I couldn't handle. After getting all my info and completing my scan. Baby was so low they could no longer see my cervix baby was weighing 7lbs 14oz but paper work says 7lbs 11oz. Dr said bc if my antibodies it's safer to deliver me early rather then later plus my body was prepping for baby it's own. He then shocked me and said baby should be delivered by Wednesday that is if I don't go on my own. 

I wanted to avoid induction so I had membranes swept on Tuesday induction was scheduled for Wednesday. I was now 4cm. The sweep was painful but bearable. I walked for an hour cleaned did lounges squatted and bounced on yoga ball. I had blood that was not from the sweep it was thick and a good bit I also had mucus color discharge contractions were picking up. 

I got to the hospital I was 4-5 and 75% bc I have gbs I needed antibiotics they were going to break my water but with my last two I had my baby's in 2-3 hours I needed second dose of meds so they started low dose of pitocin(sp) I was already contracting 3-5 minutes. After first dose was done they upped the pit they checked me I was a 5 contractions were picking up. After my second dose they broke my water I was a 6 things intensified 10x. I asked for pain meds no epi. I was still a 6 they have me a really low dose bc they knew I wanted to go as natural as I could. The meds did not work. I was hoping they would put me to sleep so I didn't feel the contractions but I was in lots of pain and crying. I screamed for midwife and I was now a 9 and baby's head was moving down I could feel her touching his head. 

I think had I waited a couple more days baby probably would have come on his own bc my body was already prepping. With my last son I was walking around 6 cm so I didn't have much further to go once they broke his water. I wanted this baby to have his own birthday we have several birthdays in May including mine while I wouldn't mind sharing my day with him I wanted him to have his own special day.


----------



## Darlin65

Congrats to all the ladies who had their babies! :D I thought it was quiet so I came yo check in and there was all this news! :dohh: I just wasn't getting updates :(

I will update our main page tomorrow ;)


----------



## schultzie18

Here is a picture of Arya on our way home from Children's hospital.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_77120583866060.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, how lovely that she gets to come home now. And what an adorable hat!

afm - still pregnant and feeling like crap. Had another bout of false labour last night. Was hoping it was the start of something real because the cramps were mostly in my back and kept coming no matter what position I was in or if I was moving or resting. I was able to sleep through them but each time I woke up during the night they were sitll there and I had them for an hour or two after I woke up this morning, even getting them in the shower. Then they just....stopped. My stomach and lower back are still quite achey but nothing to indicate anything is happening.

And today I noticed my hands have swelled up. Blah. I have sausage fingers now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Soon starry! It was weird to arrive at our due date the other day and Asher was already 4 days old.


----------



## Starry Night

I hope it's soon! Had my internal yesterday and everything was still high and closed. My OB assured me that this can all change overnight and I do recall being told with DS that he was "nowhere ready to come" and he was born the night before my next appointment. So crossing my fingers that the same happens again. But I still have a week until my due date and DS was 4 days late so it may be awhile. Sure getting sick of lightning crotch! :wacko:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I've heard that second babies can go from zero to born in 24 hours. Much different than first time :). Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM still struggling with the breast feeding. Pumping every 3 hours has improved my supply almost to a level of not needing to supplement with formula BUT lo cries for the bottle now and mostly uses the breast to sooth :(. We have a tube feed set up to use instead of the bottle to deter this but it's so difficult to manage and I need DH to do it. He is not doing well with being up at night and his patience is not ideal at night :/. 

Getting frustrated.


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh, I hated the tube set up! DH and I could not figure it out at all! DS was refusing to suckle anyways. Pumping didn't help with my supply so we had to go to all formula within 2 weeks. I'm glad that pumping seems to be helping with yours! :) And even if you do have to supplement with formula at least your little guy is getting the benefits of breast feeding as well!

Even if he only drinks from a bottle and uses your breasts to soothe you can still have that special bond that does come from latching. A few weeks after my milk dried up DS suddenly decided he wanted to latch (of course) so for about a week or so I let him just so he could feel comforted. Let me experience what I had otherwise missed out on. Though once he realized he wasn't getting anything (maybe just a few drops here and there) he gave that up. But it was nice while it lasted. :)

Sounds like you're doing well given the circumstances. But yeah, it is frustrating when it doesn't go to plan.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah he won't even latch or suck most feedings now. He's right down to business. :/ so no matter what, we offer breast first for a few minutes (usually while he pushes away agd screams) then after half the bottle we try again then at the end. Except pumping gets in the way of our bonding as I pump right after he eats while breasts are stimulated even from him roughing etc.


----------



## Starry Night

That sounds familiar. Other than the first feeding after his birth, he just refused the nipple and screamed. The lactation consultant at the hospital was so rough with him too, I found it upsetting. I found he fought the boob even more after she was done with him (as he has grown I've discovered he's the stubborn sort that doesn't like to be forced into anything).

But after two weeks he went from screaming to falling asleep! I know babies can nurse and sleep at the same time but he always let go. I would get so angry but then I'd see him nuzzle against me with this ultra-content grin that I couldn't stay mad. He was so cute! lol He just wanted the food to pour into his mouth. I was forced to give up my efforts when he hadn't peed in nearly two days. I was just too stressed about his health. 

It didn't even hurt my breasts when I switched to formula and I had nearly quit cold-turkey so that's what makes me suspect a supply issue on top of everything. My milk dried up within a day or so.


----------



## Sunnyleah

We know my one side is low supply. But the othe side is good. The LC is working on that. The pumping is helping. I found the nurses quite rough when we were trying to get him started. The LC though is great. Hoping for some answers tomorrow :/


----------



## Starry Night

I hope the appointment goes well and you can find a routine that works for you.


----------



## Sunnyleah

How's everyone doing?? 

Any news Starry?

AFM our breast feeding is improving by the day! Hoping to not need to pump after the weekend!!


----------



## Darlin65

Think we are getting a sleep pattern going! :dance:

Hope everybody is doing well. I'm ready for another!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Darlin that thought crossed my mind too :) I miss my bump and having LO with me all the time ;) almost 2 weeks old and he's already grown and changed so much! Hard to believe. No idea what happened to the past two weeks! We did newborn photos today and they turned out great! So excited :)

We are going to do some at home tomorrow, today was mostly family ones, and a few baby ones. I have some neck ties, a long sleep cap that I crocheted, and an aviator hat (also crocheted) and aviator sunglasses, can't wait!

Not sure if I posted about the excess of bloodwork that LO needed (jaundice plus certain blood type doctor ordered extra samples to check for a rare disorder), but it was awful. It took me, dad and a nurse to hold LO down and a second nurse to actually take the blood. 3 vials! Then they called yesterday that one vial clotted and they need to take it again! Ugh, not sure I can handle another 15 mins of screaming from LO and sobbing from me :(. Especially after. His Circumsision on Sunday, another 10 mins of screaming and me sobbing :(. Not looking forward to that.....


----------



## Starry Night

Darlin - that's great that you're getting a sleep routine down. Makes it easier on everyone! And yeah, the post partum broodiness. :haha:

Sunny - I hate when DS has to get needles or any sort of medical treatment done. He still screams the house down just for stethoscopes and ear probes. That sucks they have to take another vial of blood. Poor little guy. And good luck with his circumcision. I hope it goes more smoothly than anticipated.

afm - still pregnant! la la la :loopy: Last night I was up for hours just feeling antsy and fighting the urge to clean. Hope that is a step in the right direction. Also lost a small piece of brown-tinted plug this morning but still no cramps or anything else since. ](*,)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry, I should clarify.... He was circumcised this past Sunday... He did well, but still cried :/ we also found that his urethra exits just below the tip of his manhood and so he will need corrective surgery around a year old :/ but it's mostly aesthetic. When he hits puberty it could be an issue so it is routinely corrected to avoid future issues. Apparently the most common birth defect in boys? His jaundice is past all clear! And he's gaining weight well! Reached his birthweight by his one week check up :) lol


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, whoops. I misread that.

I'm sorry he has to have corrective surgery but it is much better to deal with now than later. And kids bounce back so quickly from these things. In the long run you'll probably be more upset than he will be. 

We had to get a corrective helmet for our son's flat head syndrome and it got us a lot of weird looks and everyone kept assuming we got it for safety reasons (I'm not THAT paranoid) but I didn't want him appearing disfigured as a teenager when it could be so easily fixed now. I just felt he wouldn't forgive us later on if we had left it alone. 

I'm glad your DS' jaundice is all clear and good work on getting his weight up! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

He's nursing much better now but that means we have no idea how much he's actually eating :) with pumping and bottle feeds we knew exactly how much he took. I think DH is more concerned than I. I'm planning to feed on demand so I'm sure LO will get what he needs.


----------



## Starry Night

Going by how many diapers you go through is the best way to judge at this point along with weight gain.

I'm glad BFing is going much better for you now. :)


----------



## schultzie18

So glad this thread is still going. We are back at children's hospital. Unfortunately Arya's calcium got high like we thought it would so we have iv fluids flushing the calcium out and she is now on special formula that has little calcium in it. Hoping the formula makes the calcium stay down. Just have to find something that works that we can do at home so we don't have to stay in the hospital too long. 

The high calcium comes from the subcutaneous fat necrosis she had when she was born with.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schiltzie sorry to hear you're back at hospital but glad you're getting things under control. 

AFM our lactation consultant thinks Asher has a tongue tie. Not the typical at the front but more restricted movement from the base of his tongue being too tight. This would explain our nursing issues. Often not diagnosed until 3-6 months this is often a hidden cause of why mins give up bf. Apparently he can't suck well enough to drain the breast. So we're lucky that I've already been pumping!! And hopefully we see the doctor to clip it ASAP and nursing should then be much easier!!! Yet amazing LC :)


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Schultzie -I'm sorry your little one has had to go back to the hospital. Sounds stressful. But she's in good hands and I hope the doctors are able to quickly find a way for you to bring her back home.

Sunny - that's wonderful that the LC was able to find the cause of your issues and that it is something that can be relatively easy to sort out.

afm - had the CRUELEST bout of false labour the night before my due date. I was having moderate cramps every 5ish minutes for over 5 hours that just would not go away no matter what I did. Even woke up in the middle of the night with this intense pressure down below and could felt my baby's head between my legs. Things started to slow yesterday and in the afternoon everything just stopped and nothing has happened since. :nope: I had even had strong nesting and a bit of bloody show. I just don't get what happened. Feeling very bummed out as I feel completely normal now and have no sense of baby coming soon.

Also, how on earth am I supposed to recognize real labour now when the false stuff is so convincing?? :cry:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that sucks :/. I never had to wait like that and guess at what was going on. I'm sure baby will make an appearance soon! And with all this 'practice' false labour hopefully the real thing will be quick and easy ;). I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## schultzie18

Sunny glad to hear you are getting things sorted out and you keep with the breast feeding!

Starry sorry about the false labor. Hopefully it means your lo will be hear soon!


----------



## Starry Night

schultzie - how is LO doing? Do you know if you're able to bring her home soon?

afm - drama continuing. Cramps still starting and stopping and lost a huge chunk of plug this morning. But when cramps were going last night (some got very strong) I felt little miss pushing herself up against the downward pressure. Seems like my body is TRYING to go into labour but she is fighting it. My labour with DS was actually rather similar so it seems I'm the sort where this early stage can drag out for days on end. I just hope it ends soon because it's emotionally draining. At least this time I'm being smart and letting myself sleep. With DS I kept myself awake at night to time contractions and by the time he was born I had no energy to even try to push so was grateful I needed the section in the end.


----------



## schultzie18

Update: We were able to bring Arya home yesterday. They put her on special formula that has almost no calcium in it which so far has worked to keep her calcium levels within normal range. We get blood taken tomorrow to check it again to make sure it stays where we want it. 

I can't believe how much Arya has changed since we got her calcium in normal range. She is so much more awake and eating so much better!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Schiltzie we noticed the same thing with Asher when we got his jaundice under control. He's so nice to know they're doing well isn't it :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm glad Arya is home now! 

We're home now too. :) Baby Hannah was born June 2nd at 1:30am via forceps delivery. So I did get my VBAC though I was literally one or two more contractions away from another section. I got a second degree episomotemy and now have a bladder infection but I think things are otherwise OK. Hannah is doing awesome. She was born weight 8 pounds, 2 ounces.

We are combi-feeding right now. She's at least trying to nurse but my milk hasn't come in yet and I honestly think she's getting more of her nourishment from the formula. If I don't top off a feed with formula she gets really fussy and roots around even if she's been suckling really well for about 15 minutes per breast. Though those times the top off is USUALLY smaller amounts than the nursing sessions where she fights it


----------



## MrsGax

Hi guys! Just wanted to pop in and say Hello and congrats to all of us! Our rainbows are here! I hope everyone is recovering nicely! Gavin is doing well, I ended up having a C section and have been having a lot of issues over that, but what matters is a healthy rainbow. I hope that you are all doing great! You have all been on my heart this week. Hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to you too, Mrs Gax. I agree, the most important thing is having happy and healthy rainbows. And I truly adore the name Gavin. It's been a favourite since my teens but DH didn't let me use it when we had our son. I'm sorry you're having some troubles with recovering from your section.

afm - feeling quite unprepared for baby actually. Realized I have nothing ready for bottles. It's so great I have all those sample boxes of ready-to-go formula bottles. We still need to buy new nipples for the bottles. I'm letting Hannah cluster feed on the boob so I'm hoping it allows my milk to come in. Her poops are all dark and thick so that's what makes me think it's the formula that is actually nourishing her. But she's not even 2 days old yet so it could be that too. Even DS got the seedy poops and I definitely had supply issues with him.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats Starry & Mrs Gax!!!

It's so wonderful to have our rainbows :) I still can't believe Asher is almost 3 weeks old!! We had his tonge tie clipped and turns our his lip too. He's been off since them and had some kind of tummy bug :/. We see our lactation consultant tomorrow hoping she can get us back on track for breast feeding!!


----------



## Darlin65

Congrats on the new babies Starry and MsGax!

Starry don't stress! a new baby doesn't even need a full tsp at first :) 

I found out the other day I STILL get to vbac next time! :wahoo:!


----------



## Starry Night

Nursing is going really well now. I do it most of the time but I don't plan on giving up the bottles any time soon. Especially at night. I am way too tired and just can't hold her long enough for her to finish. I've had a few close calls already of nearly dropping her. Maybe once the nighttime feeds are down to one or two rather than, like, 30. LOL I hate the stage where days and nights are mixed up. Bottles are also useful for the times I can't nurse her. I was hospitalized a few days back to get some blood transfusions and it really helped that DH was able to feed her the two days I was away.

And that's great that you are still eligible for your VBAC. I was a few contractions away from another section and here they won't let you VBAC after two sections.


----------



## Darlin65

I didn't think I could here either. She was asking how I felt about needing the section and not having a successful vaginal delivery and then she starting talking about next time after asking if we wanted more kids. I was shocked but over the moon! It's bc my surgeries had nothing to do with labor and we're really random flukes like breech baby and the infection.

I hate bottle feeding. I like having a free hand and I curl up on our big bed at night sitting up with the boppy usually to support my arms. Then I doze off sometimes. It was the only way I got any sleep at first.

He sort of slept thru the night Sunday! 11pm to 530am ate then back down til 930! Last night he went 12am to 4am. I'm so grateful bc the mw was concerned I wasn't getting enough sleep. She said she wanted me to get 4hrs in one stretch once a night at least. 

Also got my 1st depo shot :) so far not bad. It's very nice and stress free and works since I need to take my time and heal so I can try for a vaginal delivery.

So glad I got to check in quick :) sneaking some alone time in a hot bath while daddy has baby :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm so jealous of the breast feeding :/. Asher's tongue & lip have been fixed and mostly healed. Now it's convincing him he wants the breast. I get one or two (three if I'm lucky) feeds per day in the breast. But I still need to supplement those feeds because he's not efficient enough yet. And that won't come without practice! This is one stubborn baby. I wish I could be done with pumping & bottles and all the extra time/ work each feed. He's up every two hours at night so after feeding him, pumping & washing everything I'm lucky to get an hour before he feeds again :/. I
Wish we could go back to that second night and refuse the bottle of formula the nurse gave us :/. He should have been getting expressed colostrum in a cup/ eye dropper/ syringe. If only I knew then what I know now :/.


----------



## Darlin65

You don't need to wash every time you pump. Rinse with warm water and wash every six hrs since the breast milk can be kept at room temp for up to 6 hrs. Or I've heard of women keeping a plastic bin in the fridge for the parts and alternating between 2sets. I hope it goes better. Latching problems are really tough. We've gone through them with both boys bc of the milk allergies.


----------



## nats77

Hey everyone how are you all? And your beautiful rainbows??

Nancy has settled in really well, she's such a good girl so content :) breast feeding is going well and she is gaining loads of weight, at her weigh in last week she had gained 3lb 8ozs since birth!! Already grown out of newborn and up to one month!! But I guess she is 7 weeks now so on track I would say. 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Glad to hear Nancy is doing so well! And that BFing is going well too.

I've decided to make the switch to FFing. BFing was going mostly well from a physical standpoint as far as I could tell but I just hate it too much and that was making my PPD even worse. I've since looked online and apparently there is an official condition where negative hormones are released during the letdown rather than the good ones that are supposed to come. It's not the same as PPD but as I already have that it really didn't help. Switching to FFing has vastly improved my mood and DD's as well. I knew she was getting something from me as I could hear her gulping milk down and she would spit some up afterwards but she'd always want a full bottle right after as well...even if I had been nursing for an hour. FFing gives me a sense of control too so I think that helps with the PPD in a big way.

I feel a little bit guilty but I know I made the right decision. :thumbup:


----------



## nats77

No don't feel guilty!! You must always do what is best for YOU! Because if your not happy then lo is not happy,

So please try and let the guilt go you are going thru enough with the ppd
And you said yourself dd is already happier. Well done you xx


----------

